# July testers - Over 35



## Wendyk07

Our June thread was very successful with quite a few BFP's so fingers and everything crossed that our July one is as lucky. 

Join me in the hunt for a July BFP.

*Results for June: (Calculated using 36 results and 50 testers)*

*BFP's - 39%*
*Witch - 61%*

*(Calculated using full table including those with no results)*
*BFP'S - 28%*
*Witch - 44%*
*unknown - 28%*


Good luck to one and all. :dust:


01/7/11 - sarahincanada :witch:
01/7/11 - Indigo77 :witch:

02/7/11 - hockey24 :witch:

03/7/11 - Conina :witch:
03/7/11 - bittybobby :witch:

04/7/11 - silktree :bfp: 
04/7/11 - babyhopes2011 :witch:

05/7/11 - CrazyforYou :witch:
05/7/11 - GreenFingers :witch:
05/7/11 - Jodes2011 :angel:
05/7/11 - struth :bfp:

06/7/11 - Natsby
06/7/11 - BridieChild :witch:
06/7/11 - LillyLove :witch:

07/7/11 - Grumblebea :witch:
07/7/11 - Sarah69 :witch:

09/7/11 - salimar :witch:
09/7/11 - tigerlily1975 :witch:

10/7/11 - Jax41 :witch:
10/7/11 - Macwooly :witch:
10/7/11 - Sooseyb :witch:

11/7/11 - Jennjenn :witch:
11/7/11 - Mbababy :witch:

12/7/11 - sumatwsimit :witch:

13/7/11 - InVivoVeritas
13/7/11 - bugalugs
13/7/11 - Quisty :witch:
13/7/11 - StarSign :witch:
13/7/11 - lala1214 :witch:

14/7/11 - CheekyChick

15/7/11 - googly :witch:
15/7/11 - Coxie :bfp:

16/7/11 - velo :witch:

17/7/11 - Sewergrrl :bfp:
17/7/11 - wana b a mom :witch:

18/7/11 - LLbean :angel:
18/7/11 - Geminus
18/7/11. - dmama :bfp:

19/7/11 - TessieTwo :witch:
19/7/11 - shmoo75 :witch:

20/7/11 - bradsbeb :witch:
20/7/11. - Amyc2324 :bfp:
20/7/11 - mrsdh

22/7/11 - NorthStar :witch:

23/7/11 - Bubba3 :angel:

24/7/11 - Wishing4abump

25/7/11 - Eve36
25/7/11 - Butterfly67 :witch:

26/7/11 - Shelley71
26/7/11 - crystal443 :witch:

27/7/11 - Junebug_CJ :witch:

28/7/11 - dachsundmom :witch:

29/7/11 - tulip girl

30/7/11 - skweek35
30/7/11 - FionaJames24
30/7/11 - 37Hopeful

31/7/11 - Grumblebea

*AUGUST* Please click here for the August testers thread - https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/671591-august-testers-over-35-a.html


----------



## Wendyk07

I am definatley going to stick to SMEP for July having messed it up in June due to sickness etc.

:dust: to everyone

x


----------



## Conina

Yay! July testers! I've been out since so early in June it feels like a million years ago! 

Hoping to O any minute now. Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi ladies-

My AF is due 6/29, so I could be an end of June/July tester...

Good luck to everyone!

:dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Well we're doing the SMEP this month and I am due to ovulate 23 June and if my cycle is the same as last AF should be due 8 July but I'm not testing till 10 July which is DH's birthday and I am praying we get a BFP for his present :)

Loads of loads of :dust: to all :dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

coolio! will give an actual date to test when time gets closer


----------



## Jax41

Well done Wendy, thanks for doing this for us, always love stalking every minute of everyone's cycle!!!

I'm CD8 (just warming up in the wings here!) and reckon I'll test on umm.....eenie meenie minie mo - Friday, 8th July:thumbup:

C'mon girls lets make July a great BFP month!!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Well done Wendy, thanks for doing this for us, always love stalking every minute of everyone's cycle!!!
> 
> I'm CD8 (just warming up in the wings here!) and reckon I'll test on umm.....eenie meenie minie mo - Friday, 8th July:thumbup:
> 
> C'mon girls lets make July a great BFP month!!!!
> :dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## sandgmom

I'm on board for testing around the middle of the month, sooner if I am not patient.....

(I AM going to be patient this month, there! Said it!)

So fun to have company, let's all share some magic this month!


----------



## sandgmom

oh, also was going to mention......

Have not heard anyone mention incorporating the use "Shatavari" in their regime.

Check it out, have heard a lot of good things about it, from my natural path and 

acupuncturist. It has zero side effects and makes you feel good either way. It kinda

takes the edge off of stress....ALWAYS a good thing, especially when you are trying to 

BD all the time and do not want to anger your DH too much......lol~


----------



## Natsby

I should test about 6th July, if this cycle is a winner my due date would be about right for my birthday. Last time I got a bfp it was this month last year, sadly ended in mc but I still think of this as my lucky month. Fingers crossed for all of us on here, lets see some nice bfp for July!!


----------



## sarahincanada

yay hope this thread will be another lucky one! I will let you know my date when I ovulate.

may I ask something.....only put BFPs in the flashing signs, on the other one was a BFN flashing that I thought was a BFP and almost congratulated them :dohh::haha:


----------



## Natsby

sandgmom said:


> oh, also was going to mention......
> 
> Have not heard anyone mention incorporating the use "Shatavari" in their regime.
> 
> Check it out, have heard a lot of good things about it, from my natural path and
> 
> acupuncturist. It has zero side effects and makes you feel good either way. It kinda
> 
> takes the edge off of stress....ALWAYS a good thing, especially when you are trying to
> 
> BD all the time and do not want to anger your DH too much......lol~

Sounds interesting, I´m a bit nervous about using anything which might mess with my cycle as it is pretty stable and regular, but if my GP thinks estrogen might be a problem I would def give it a try. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Sewergrrl

I should test around the 17th. :dust: to everyone for lots of BPFs this month!!


----------



## Indigo77

Good luck everyone...
I have no freaking idea anymore, so i will get back to you...
In the meantime....

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:

:winkwink:


----------



## BridieChild

I am 3DPO (apparently - FF has given me my dotted CH) and my test date is July 6, which also happens to be DD's eighth birthday!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck July testers! May be joining you, depending on what shows up (or not) next week :hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi All, am on cd 14 waiting for Ov so can I join please? I am on holiday right now in the South of France and you know what happens on holiday, lots of bd'ing.....so fingers crossed! 
Good luck to you all x x


----------



## sumatwsimit

Found u! :)

Ok, Im gonna have a stab at guessing when I will test...can you put me down for the 12th pls.

My July equation:

*Summer season + lots of happy sunshine, relaxation mode, fun holidays, and steamy s** = lots of successful swimmers  full steam ahead!.*

July is gonna be funfilled with BFP's. I feel it.....................


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls, 

I cant edit my post from here(work). The forum doesnt appear correctly so i will add your dates as soon as i get home. I know we are still testing in June but i thought it would b e good to go ahead and start this one off for the early July testers. 

I will post the stats of June as soon as we get our last BFP. I am sure there will be another few.

Wendy
x


----------



## BridieChild

As I said earlier, I am 3DPO and I'm getting what feels like wind pain - anyone know what's going on??


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Bridie, I have been having that a lot this past week, since 2DPO. I'm not sure what it means, but today I'm 8DPO and it's still going on...


----------



## Jax41

Girls - try not to symptom spot, you know it makes sense :flower:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Girls - try not to symptom spot, you know it makes sense :flower:

Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Symptom spotting is EVIL!!! :)


----------



## Indigo77

What is wind pain?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> What is wind pain?

I'm thinking gas?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> What is wind pain?

Bloated ,gassy ,burping and breaking wind ,also pain under the breast bone,have had it all for nearly four weeks,poor hubby,:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What is wind pain?
> 
> Bloated ,gassy ,burping and breaking wind ,also pain under the breast bone,have had it all for nearly four weeks,poor hubby,:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Such a catch :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What is wind pain?
> 
> Bloated ,gassy ,burping and breaking wind ,also pain under the breast bone,have had it all for nearly four weeks,poor hubby,:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Such a catch :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Guess that's y hubby has been working so much :haha::haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

sarahincanada said:


> yay hope this thread will be another lucky one! I will let you know my date when I ovulate.
> 
> may I ask something.....only put BFPs in the flashing signs, on the other one was a BFN flashing that I thought was a BFP and almost congratulated them :dohh::haha:

I agree Sarah! It is confusing, can it be just indicated "BFN" instead of the flashing BFN?


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> yay hope this thread will be another lucky one! I will let you know my date when I ovulate.
> 
> may I ask something.....only put BFPs in the flashing signs, on the other one was a BFN flashing that I thought was a BFP and almost congratulated them :dohh::haha:
> 
> I agree Sarah! It is confusing, can it be just indicated "BFN" instead of the flashing BFN?Click to expand...


I totally agree. I didnt realise that i had did that. 

Sorry girls.

x


----------



## Wendyk07

sandgmom said:


> I'm on board for testing around the middle of the month, sooner if I am not patient.....
> 
> (I AM going to be patient this month, there! Said it!)
> 
> So fun to have company, let's all share some magic this month!

Hi hun, 

Just let me know what date you are going to test and i'll at it to the start of the thread.

:dust:

x


----------



## hugs3409

Good luck to you all, I will keep watching for BFPs :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all of you:baby:


----------



## LLbean

Ok so the witch has arrived...based on that I would probably guess a test date this cycle around July 18th or so...will update after I O for sure


----------



## sarahincanada

ok so I think I ovulated yesterday, period is due July 5, I took an hcg shot so have to be careful as that can show on a pregnancy test. Can you put me down as testing July 1, I will be 11dpo then. Thanks Wendyk07 for doing this again! :kiss:

Im taking a week off from this site and research in general, I spend far too much time googling and reading its quite embarrissing! I figured I would take a week to relax my mind and body and let nature do its thang (hopefully!). Cant wait to see loads of BFPs in this section when I return. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all the july testers!!!


----------



## Sewergrrl

LLbean said:


> Ok so the witch has arrived...

Me too, on Sunday. I hate that stupid bitch. :haha:


----------



## Conina

Yay I got my smilie OPK :happydance::happydance::happydance:

So now I'll be testing 3rd July


----------



## Grumblebea

Hi Ladies, can I join? I'll be testing July 7th (probably sooner](*,))


----------



## Wendyk07

Conina said:


> Yay I got my smilie OPK :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So now I'll be testing 3rd July


:wohoo: shagathon time lol :sex:


----------



## LLbean

Grumble...sorry for your loss :( but yes, JOIN US!


----------



## dachsundmom

I posted here because I thought I might be an end on June/July tester, but I think I am going to be doing both! Lol. Mind if I just park myself here?


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I posted here because I thought I might be an end on June/July tester, but I think I am going to be doing both! Lol. Mind if I just park myself here?

:haha: Same here...when will u test? i am testing June 30th and July 1st...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I posted here because I thought I might be an end on June/July tester, but I think I am going to be doing both! Lol. Mind if I just park myself here?
> 
> :haha: Same here...when will u test? i am testing June 30th and July 1st...Click to expand...

I am not going to fool you, I've started POAS alread bc I am so unsure if O date this month. I had positives one week and then again for four days a week later. So, it's now and again late July I guess. It's turning out so be an effed up cycle.


----------



## dachsundmom

If I would stop obsessing about it, then everything would be fine. Lol. I say that I am relaxed, but I think it's a lie. Lol.


----------



## cebethel

I'm not gonna test............well, I'll test if I don't get AF :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I'm not gonna test............well, I'll test if I don't get AF :thumbup:

Smart woman!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna test............well, I'll test if I don't get AF :thumbup:
> 
> Smart woman!Click to expand...

Yet I go & order 50 HPT's from amazon :wacko:


----------



## Sewergrrl

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna test............well, I'll test if I don't get AF :thumbup:
> 
> Smart woman!Click to expand...
> 
> Yet I go & order 50 HPT's from amazon :wacko:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna test............well, I'll test if I don't get AF :thumbup:
> 
> Smart woman!Click to expand...
> 
> Yet I go & order 50 HPT's from amazon :wacko:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna test............well, I'll test if I don't get AF :thumbup:
> 
> Smart woman!Click to expand...
> 
> Yet I go & order 50 HPT's from amazon :wacko:Click to expand...

Me too! 50 Wondfo, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

I am not going to test, either....:wacko::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I am not going to test, either....:wacko::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Smart woman! Lol. I have to be doing something. I say I will relax next month, but in truth, I think I am going to refill the Clomid.:wacko::wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

Now, while i don't SS....I DO look at the baby due date calculators...why r they so all over the place? :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Now, while i don't SS....I DO look at the baby due date calendars...why r they so all over the place? :shrug:

I play "rate the bow" when I see one in a little girl's hair, lol. I was green with envy at the little bow I saw in a girl's hair at the Cheesecake Factory over the weekend. I got very sad. :cry:


----------



## LLbean

oh ladies...we all do it...can't help it

I try to plan ahead... I found out today my daughter may actually come visit for Thanksgiving this year so you know in my head I am doing the math...

"if it happens in July then it gives me time by Thanksgiving to make sure all is ok, all tests will be done by then etc, and we can reveal it then, I have her Tshirt ready (photo below), I will give it to her after we get home from airport (while hubby records it on video) and then we can announce to the rest of the family during Thanksgiving dinner..."

See???? Yeah I am NUTS!

https://images0.cpcache.com/product/342822480v1_480x480_Front_Color-Black.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> oh ladies...we all do it...can't help it
> 
> I try to plan ahead... I found out today my daughter may actually come visit for Thanksgiving this year so you know in my head I am doing the math...
> 
> "if it happens in July then it gives me time by Thanksgiving to make sure all is ok, all tests will be done by then etc, and we can reveal it then, I have her Tshirt ready, I will give it to her after we get home from airport (while hubby records it on video) and then we can announce to the rest of the family during Thanksgiving dinner..."
> 
> See???? Yeah I am NUTS!

I feel better now, lol. I think we are all right on the edge! :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Now, while i don't SS....I DO look at the baby due date calendars...why r they so all over the place? :shrug:
> 
> I play "rate the bow" when I see one in a little girl's hair, lol. I was green with envy at the little bow I saw in a girl's hair at the Cheesecake Factory over the weekend. I got very sad. :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Well I got my peak on CBFM so looks like I'm definitely on track for testing 10 July :happydance: That's if AF :witch: doesn't get me on 8 July which is when she is expected


----------



## CrazyforYou

:hi:

AF is due 5th July which is my son's 19th birthday. Not sure when i'll test, def before then though. See how long i can hold out for, but i'm goin crazy already x 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## silktree

Can you put me down for 4 July please?
G'luck to everyone and much :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hugs3409

OOOOOOOOh that would be an awesome 4th of July Surprise.
SSSSSSD :dust::dust: to you!!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, can you put me down for 4th July please, we are not TTC at the min (so to speak) but DH isnt 'pulling out' either LOL! So im not arguing with him over it, yaaayyyy! Ha Ha! Bd'd last night and am due to O in a couple of days so who knows.....good luck to you all xxxx:hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

Hello!
Can you pop me on the list for 19th July please? Come on July, be a good month to us all!


:dust:


----------



## GreenFingers

Hello, can you put me down for testing on 5th July please....why does that seem so far away?


----------



## Jodes2011

:dust:Hi everyone can you put me down for 5th July please? Good luck everyone Jodes xx :dust::dust:


----------



## Shelley71

Please put me down for July 26th. I doubt I'll make it that far, but hey, it sounds good!:blush:


----------



## LillyLove

Add me please! Testing July 6:)


----------



## NorthStar

I'm not sure if I'm testing this month, think my OH might not be home before I OV, but I'll be thread stalking/cheering all you ladies on.

And I'm dosing myself up with EPO in the hope of delaying ov as well, I'll put my date up IF we manage to DTD before the opk pee stick turns pink


----------



## Junebug_CJ

July 27th for me please!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Count me in for July 13th please. Hopefully I'll be able to hold out that long.

My strategy this month is to only buy the expensive digital tests. If I had those 50 Wondfo cheapies I just know I'd use them all before the end of the cycle.


----------



## crystal443

I'm on CD3 so I'll be testing around July 26th....best of luck to all of you


----------



## crystal443

CD2 sorry I was a bit ahead of myself..lol


----------



## bugalugs

July 13th for me too! 
Wishing you all good luck & FX for bfp's! xxxx


----------



## Sarah69

Hi I'm on CD20 - AF due 7th/8th July.

:dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

Good luck girls. 

:dust:


----------



## Eve36

Shelley71 said:


> Please put me down for July 26th. I doubt I'll make it that far, but hey, it sounds good!:blush:

Same for me just about (25th) - gosh that seems a long way away! 

Time of the month when you're not TTC always come around to quikaly - when TTC - a month feels like a year!!


----------



## Macwooly

Eve36 said:


> Shelley71 said:
> 
> 
> Please put me down for July 26th. I doubt I'll make it that far, but hey, it sounds good!:blush:
> 
> Same for me just about (25th) - gosh that seems a long way away!
> 
> Time of the month when you're not TTC always come around to quikaly - when TTC - a month feels like a year!!Click to expand...

Good luck and hope the time doesn't drag too slowly :dust:


----------



## hugs3409

good Luck Everyone!!!!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

Mummy Wendy, please would you change my test date to 10th July? I was so sure that I'd O over the weekend but didn't get the chance to OPK, just done one now and it's + so here we go again! Going to have to use all my seductive skills as I know DH won't be up for it in this heat, my thong's at the ready!!!:haha:

Thanks hun! Hope lil man's better and the cat's not left home....xXx


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Mummy Wendy, please would you change my test date to 10th July? I was so sure that I'd O over the weekend but didn't get the chance to OPK, just done one now and it's + so here we go again! Going to have to use all my seductive skills as I know DH won't be up for it in this heat, my thong's at the ready!!!:haha:
> 
> Thanks hun! Hope lil man's better and the cat's not left home....xXx

We're POAS buddies :happydance::happydance:

Go put him in a cool shower and get that man :sex: Loads and loads of :dust: for you to catch that eggy :dust:


----------



## Jax41

I got him :happydance: I got him:happydance: go Jax!!:happydance:

Yep you n me POAS buddies Macwooly!!!:thumbup:

Okay, so I'm CD16 I can't OPK til late 'cos I'm at work and then out straight from here but will test when I get home, think I'd be pushing my luck to get another one tonight so I'll save it up for Weds!!!:happydance:

How are all you other July testers doing?? Here's a shower coming your way...x
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bubba3

Ok gals so I'm in. Poor mummy Wendy this is a full time job. Id be due the 23 rd. 
Even though I'm the one who gets the most tellings off , its good to read were all a bit cracked with the old ttc stuff. :thumbup:
I warn you there are bound to be a ton of daft ass questions from me ! 
Well be moving so this cycles plan will be just to just take temp around build up and around o just to confirm then I'll not bother. I'll be amazed if we get any dancing in at all to be honest . 
Still , will keep the thongs un packed thanks for reminding me Jax::winkwink:
Hope everyones okay? . Hubby just ordered me to stay in our room , and delivered tea and a bacon sandwich . He knows how to make me feel better. I think he's just starting to get how much of a pain in the ovaries this all is :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

Aw Bubba, really? Is this not early for you?


----------



## Bubba3

:wacko:Early ? Eh ?


----------



## Wendyk07

Jax41 said:


> Mummy Wendy, please would you change my test date to 10th July? I was so sure that I'd O over the weekend but didn't get the chance to OPK, just done one now and it's + so here we go again! Going to have to use all my seductive skills as I know DH won't be up for it in this heat, my thong's at the ready!!!:haha:
> 
> Thanks hun! Hope lil man's better and the cat's not left home....xXx

Thank heavens you caught it hun. 

Date changed.

:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Bubba3 said:


> Ok gals so I'm in. Poor mummy Wendy this is a full time job. Id be due the 23 rd.
> Even though I'm the one who gets the most tellings off , its good to read were all a bit cracked with the old ttc stuff. :thumbup:
> I warn you there are bound to be a ton of daft ass questions from me !
> Well be moving so this cycles plan will be just to just take temp around build up and around o just to confirm then I'll not bother. I'll be amazed if we get any dancing in at all to be honest .
> Still , will keep the thongs un packed thanks for reminding me Jax::winkwink:
> Hope everyones okay? . Hubby just ordered me to stay in our room , and delivered tea and a bacon sandwich . He knows how to make me feel better. I think he's just starting to get how much of a pain in the ovaries this all is :wacko:

Hey Bubba, so glad you're on here too, don't forget you're not alone we're in this all together :hugs:. Get those thongs at the ready!!!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Ladies-

It looks like I will be an end of July tester; will update after OV.

Doctor put me on 40mg of Tamoxifen CD3-7 today, with the option to trigger.

Definitely trigger for 2nd cycle, third cycle we will head for IUI or IVF...:cry:

I know I should be happy.


----------



## Macwooly

Well good the doctor is not fobbing you off :thumbup:

There is a thread in the over 35s section with someone taking tamoxifen instead of clomid so might be worth heading there with specific queries :thumbup: But I hear it has a good success rate :thumbup:

Keeping you in my prayers that this works and you get your BFP :hugs::dust::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

I think today is cd1 so i will be testing on the 29th. Wasnt sure whether i would make it into the July testers and with everything my body has just gone through i dont hold up much hope but i couldnt imagine going through this month without you girls.

Wendy
x


----------



## Jax41

Wendyk07 said:


> I think today is cd1 so i will be testing on the 29th. Wasnt sure whether i would make it into the July testers and with everything my body has just gone through i dont hold up much hope but i couldnt imagine going through this month without you girls.
> 
> Wendy
> x

Wendy, that's one thing you can always be sure of, that we're all in this together, through the highs and the lows :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Hi Ladies-
> 
> It looks like I will be an end of July tester; will update after OV.
> 
> Doctor put me on 40mg of Tamoxifen CD3-7 today, with the option to trigger.
> 
> Definitely trigger for 2nd cycle, third cycle we will head for IUI or IVF...:cry:
> 
> I know I should be happy.

Dach - don't lose heart, like Macwooly says mother nature needs a kick up the butt sometimes and if it gets you your :baby: then who cares eh?? :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

AFM CD18, did an OPK last night and I'm going off the boil it was fainter than Monday night (wow that one was glowing in the dark!!:haha:) but still there...a bit. No chance of a :sex: last night going to try my best to swing a quick one tonight to round the cycle off nicely - wish me luck as DH has announced he's got a sore throat and cough!! C'mon man just one more, purleeeease...[-o&lt;

Lots of luck to those of you coming up for testing, not long now!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

@Wendy :hugs:


----------



## Waitingmummy

Hello everybody! I just discovered this site and it's wonderful to see so much support and help on the site. I am 37 and have been ttc for a few months now and it's finally hitting me that this is not as easy as I have always thought! Any tips for a stressed out novice?


----------



## dachsundmom

My fancy new monitor came last night and I picked my drugs up from the pharmacy; so wouldn't you know, I am now having the longest LP I have ever had, but all of my tests are BFNs. Lol


----------



## Macwooly

Waitingmummy said:


> Hello everybody! I just discovered this site and it's wonderful to see so much support and help on the site. I am 37 and have been ttc for a few months now and it's finally hitting me that this is not as easy as I have always thought! Any tips for a stressed out novice?

Hello :hi: The only advice I can give is not to symptom spot during the 2WW as that way insanity lies :wacko: Good luck and hopefully your stay in TTC will be short and it won't be long till you get your BFP and graduate to the pregnancy forums :dust:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> My fancy new monitor came last night and I picked my drugs up from the pharmacy; so wouldn't you know, I am now having the longest LP I have ever had, but all of my tests are BFNs. Lol

Keeping all crossed that a BFP will still be seen this cycle :dust:


----------



## CheekyChick

:happydance:Due to test 14th July...fingers crossed for all!


----------



## Macwooly

CheekyChick said:


> :happydance:Due to test 14th July...fingers crossed for all!

Good luck :dust:


----------



## struth

Hey ladies - would I be able to join you? 

I have just turned 35 (last week). We have been TTC since December 2010 but I have only had three complete cycles since then (last one was three months long). I'm being investigated for PCOS and endo (I have a gynae appointment next week)....but....it seems that I O'd on 24th/25th June. 

FF has my testing date as 6th July but I test on the morning of my gynae appointment (5th July) when I will be 10/11dpo. Can I be put down as the 5th July please?


----------



## Bubba3

Hi to Struth and waitingmummy good luck to you both.:thumbup:

Jax your a treasure thankyou:kiss: bet your both walking like John Wayne now :winkwink:
Wendy , how are you holding up ? Jax is right , sometimes it's more important that were here for the lows and you can count on all of us. Take care of yourself sweet. Took me a while after our losses :hugs::hugs::hugs

Dach , hang in there :hugs:

Hope its cooling down for you a bit Macwooly:flower:


----------



## Macwooly

struth said:


> Hey ladies - would I be able to join you?
> 
> I have just turned 35 (last week). We have been TTC since December 2010 but I have only had three complete cycles since then (last one was three months long). I'm being investigated for PCOS and endo (I have a gynae appointment next week)....but....it seems that I O'd on 24th/25th June.
> 
> FF has my testing date as 6th July but I test on the morning of my gynae appointment (5th July) when I will be 10/11dpo. Can I be put down as the 5th July please?

Of course you can join us :hugs: Good luck for when you test :dust: and for your gynae appointment :hugs:


----------



## struth

Thanks ladies - have just read through the thread to catch up. 

FX'd for July everyone :dust:


----------



## Jax41

Bubba3 said:


> Jax your a treasure thankyou:kiss: bet your both walking like John Wayne now :winkwink:

Bubba :howdy: :rofl: feel like I've been at it for ages :bunny::bunny:!!xXx


----------



## Jax41

CheekyChick said:


> :happydance:Due to test 14th July...fingers crossed for all!

Lots of luck CheekyChick, c'mon BFP's!!!!
:dust:


----------



## Jax41

Hi :hi: Struth and Waitingmummy,

Lovely to meet you and looking forward to getting to know you better!!

Good luck this cycle!!x
:dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> AFM CD18, did an OPK last night and I'm going off the boil it was fainter than Monday night (wow that one was glowing in the dark!!:haha:) but still there...a bit. No chance of a :sex: last night going to try my best to swing a quick one tonight to round the cycle off nicely - wish me luck as DH has announced he's got a sore throat and cough!! C'mon man just one more, purleeeease...[-o&lt;
> 
> Lots of luck to those of you coming up for testing, not long now!!
> :dust::dust::dust:

Get him a few whiskys and honey for his throat and then jump on him before he knows wot u are up to :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## hugs3409

desperado, tell him you will do all the work lol, this way he can't say no lol. Then hurry off and lay on your back with you legs up on the wall hahaha


----------



## hugs3409

waiting - welcome, this is a great group of ladies, its a wonderful and informative site. 

Good luck to you :dust: my best advice to you is not to stress out. If you stress about it, you could make you TTC worse. Just take it one day at a time, do your OPK's or whatever you are doing to predict the O and :sex::sex::sex: at least 3 times a week before and after lol You will get your BFP one day :) good luck again :dust:


----------



## Sooseyb

Hi ladies, please could you put me down for testing on the 10th July. After 5 miscarriages (including 1 ectopic) let's hope this time will be good news! Good luck to all of us xxx


----------



## Macwooly

Sooseyb said:


> Hi ladies, please could you put me down for testing on the 10th July. After 5 miscarriages (including 1 ectopic) let's hope this time will be good news! Good luck to all of us xxx

Good luck :dust:


----------



## Sooseyb

Thank you Macwooly, fingers crossed for all the july testers!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well officially moving on over to stalk this thread as AF got me yesterday. I'm down for July 27th, although we'll not officially try as an April 2012 baby would not work for DH's school schedule (doing an 8 month teacher's college programme with final exams in April), but I love getting to know other ladies 35 and over. Welcome newbies!!! The more the merrier :hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Junebug_CJ said:


> Well officially moving on over to stalk this thread as AF got me yesterday. I'm down for July 27th, although we'll not officially try as an April 2012 baby would not work for DH's school schedule (doing an 8 month teacher's college programme with final exams in April), but I love getting to know other ladies 35 and over. Welcome newbies!!! The more the merrier :hugs:

Hi junebug , my goodness you have enough on your plate don't worry at all about research papers. How are you holding up ? :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK, thanks Bubba... Just got home tonight, it's our second wedding anniversary so we went out to eat at a Mexican restaurant (got married in Mexico in 2009). Holding up, my dad is visiting now. I'm on holidays this week, will try to find something for you!


----------



## Jax41

Junebug_CJ said:


> Well officially moving on over to stalk this thread as AF got me yesterday. I'm down for July 27th, although we'll not officially try as an April 2012 baby would not work for DH's school schedule (doing an 8 month teacher's college programme with final exams in April), but I love getting to know other ladies 35 and over. Welcome newbies!!! The more the merrier :hugs:

Lovely to have you here Junebug! Bet that BFP gets ya this month when you're not really planning for it!!!:flower:xXx


----------



## Jax41

AFM - no last BD last night, boo! DH just not up for it at all, (I tried ever so hard!!)..... Never mind, we've danced the nights away on CD8, 10, 12, 14 and 16 and I guess I was pushing my luck for last night but it would have rounded it all off nicely, even though I got a - OPK..... Anyway, CD19 now so in the TWW (GOD!), just hope we've done enough to get our little :baby: [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Baby dust to all of you with lots of luv and hugs and good luck to Sarah, Dach and Indigo testing tomorrow!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## struth

Fx'd that you caught that eggy Jax41!


----------



## Bubba3

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Ah Jax , even the thong didn't work its magic , sounds a good attempt though love. Hope the tww flies by:flower:
Good luck you girls testing tomorrow , here's a dose of dust


----------



## Jax41

Bubba3 said:


> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Ah Jax , even the thong didn't work its magic , sounds a good attempt though love. Hope the tww flies by:flower:
> Good luck you girls testing tomorrow , here's a dose of dust

Bubba - he couldn't even raise a smile for me let alone anything else!! :rofl::rofl: Thongs are 'on a break'....hopefully for the next 9 months!!! xXx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Jax, sounds like you did pretty good though!!!
And you're right, Murphy's law dictates that BECAUSE I said this month would NOT be good timing at all, I might get my BFP :rofl:
Getting excited for this month's testers, we start tomorrow!!!! :dust: to all!!!


----------



## CrazyforYou

I'm down for the 5th July, but i just did a First Response and it was negative. They're supposed to be the most accurate aren't they?

Would you take that as a def neg for this month?


----------



## dachsundmom

CrazyforYou said:


> I'm down for the 5th July, but i just did a First Response and it was negative. They're supposed to be the most accurate aren't they?
> 
> Would you take that as a def neg for this month?

How many DPO are you? It sounds a little early.


----------



## CrazyforYou

dachsundmom - I'm not exactly sure, somewhere between 11 and 13 x


----------



## dachsundmom

CrazyforYou said:


> dachsundmom - I'm not exactly sure, somewhere between 11 and 13 x

Do you normally have an LP this long?


----------



## CrazyforYou

Just started TTC so not really sure about some stuff :blush:

AF last month was 6th June, due 5th July this month, and i always have a 28 day cycle. 

Thanks x


----------



## dachsundmom

CrazyforYou said:


> Just started TTC so not really sure about some stuff :blush:
> 
> AF last month was 6th June, due 5th July this month, and i always have a 28 day cycle.
> 
> Thanks x

I might be doing it wrong, but I am calculation your dur for AF on 7/3, if you started 6/6 for this cycle. But, math is not my strong point! Lol :haha:


----------



## Jennjenn

Hopping in to this thread - I'm in my 2WW for 9th time...I have 2 DD - ages 10 and almost 5....so this is our last hurrah for a DS. Getting pregnant before was a breeze, so these past 8 months have been real hard for me. I turned 41 a few months ago and we'll be TTC until the end of September. After that it's all over and I'll have to count the blessings I already have. 

I'm glad it is summer time b/c there is so much to keep me busy and I'm not stressed out with kids, their school, homework, laundry, housework, etc.

Today I am cd 16 and I probably OV'd around cd 12/13. I used to BBT but that got to be too depressing and it took over my life/moods. I've been meaning to use the rest of my OPKs but I keep leaving them in my office over the weekend. :dohh:

My test date will be at cd27 - July 11th if I can hold off that long. I bought a bunch of IC but decided to stop using them once I stopped the BBT.

YOU GO GIRLS!!!!! Wishing everyone lots of BFP's!!! :headspin:


----------



## CrazyforYou

dachsundmom said:


> CrazyforYou said:
> 
> 
> Just started TTC so not really sure about some stuff :blush:
> 
> AF last month was 6th June, due 5th July this month, and i always have a 28 day cycle.
> 
> Thanks x
> 
> I might be doing it wrong, but I am calculation your dur for AF on 7/3, if you started 6/6 for this cycle. But, math is not my strong point! Lol :haha:Click to expand...

Quite possibly. So that would make the result of the test accurate then?


----------



## dachsundmom

CrazyforYou said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrazyforYou said:
> 
> 
> Just started TTC so not really sure about some stuff :blush:
> 
> AF last month was 6th June, due 5th July this month, and i always have a 28 day cycle.
> 
> Thanks x
> 
> I might be doing it wrong, but I am calculation your dur for AF on 7/3, if you started 6/6 for this cycle. But, math is not my strong point! Lol :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Quite possibly. So that would make the result of the test accurate then?Click to expand...

:hugs: That would depend on the test you used and when you OV. I would say test again in a day or two.


----------



## StarSign

Hi ya'll. My first post, but my 14 dpo date is likely 2 days (july 13th and another TBD). I'm still having an LH surge and with achy ovaries, so it's likely I'll Ov again this cycle. Nice to make the acquaintance of you all. I'm going to start a TTC journal where I'm welcoming stalkers.


----------



## bittybobby

Hello everyone 

I'm new, 43 and in our first month TTC. Not 100% sure of my cycle but my calendar defaults to 28 days so should be tomorrow. Thought it was arriving yesterday or today as had cramping for 2/3 days - but no cramping today and no AF!

Obviously we are aware we are living with slim chances but ....:hugs:. 

Tomorrow could be the day AF turns up (but there again I could be 2 days out) so wont know what my cycle is until it happens.

The wait is a nightmare!!!!


----------



## Macwooly

StarSign said:


> Hi ya'll. My first post, but my 14 dpo date is likely 2 days (july 13th and another TBD). I'm still having an LH surge and with achy ovaries, so it's likely I'll Ov again this cycle. Nice to make the acquaintance of you all. I'm going to start a TTC journal where I'm welcoming stalkers.

Hello and good luck for getting your BFP soon :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

bittybobby said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm new, 43 and in our first month TTC. Not 100% sure of my cycle but my calendar defaults to 28 days so should be tomorrow. Thought it was arriving yesterday or today as had cramping for 2/3 days - but no cramping today and no AF!
> 
> Obviously we are aware we are living with slim chances but ....:hugs:.
> 
> Tomorrow could be the day AF turns up (but there again I could be 2 days out) so wont know what my cycle is until it happens.
> 
> The wait is a nightmare!!!!

Welcome! Have you tested yet for this current cycle?


----------



## dachsundmom

StarSign said:


> Hi ya'll. My first post, but my 14 dpo date is likely 2 days (july 13th and another TBD). I'm still having an LH surge and with achy ovaries, so it's likely I'll Ov again this cycle. Nice to make the acquaintance of you all. I'm going to start a TTC journal where I'm welcoming stalkers.

Hello to you too!


----------



## Macwooly

bittybobby said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm new, 43 and in our first month TTC. Not 100% sure of my cycle but my calendar defaults to 28 days so should be tomorrow. Thought it was arriving yesterday or today as had cramping for 2/3 days - but no cramping today and no AF!
> 
> Obviously we are aware we are living with slim chances but ....:hugs:.
> 
> Tomorrow could be the day AF turns up (but there again I could be 2 days out) so wont know what my cycle is until it happens.
> 
> The wait is a nightmare!!!!

Hello and hoping AF stays away and you get that BFP :dust:

But if the old :witch: does show her face then loads of :dust: for your next cycle :dust:


----------



## bittybobby

dachsundmom said:


> bittybobby said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm new, 43 and in our first month TTC. Not 100% sure of my cycle but my calendar defaults to 28 days so should be tomorrow. Thought it was arriving yesterday or today as had cramping for 2/3 days - but no cramping today and no AF!
> 
> Obviously we are aware we are living with slim chances but ....:hugs:.
> 
> Tomorrow could be the day AF turns up (but there again I could be 2 days out) so wont know what my cycle is until it happens.
> 
> The wait is a nightmare!!!!
> 
> Welcome! Have you tested yet for this current cycle?Click to expand...

Hi dm :hugs: - no not yet. I decided to see whether AF turned up first. A couple of times I wanted to test but then thought it was perhaps too soon so am waiting. 

I've never tested before for a pregnancy so its kind of nerve wracking :blush:


----------



## bittybobby

Macwooly said:


> bittybobby said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm new, 43 and in our first month TTC. Not 100% sure of my cycle but my calendar defaults to 28 days so should be tomorrow. Thought it was arriving yesterday or today as had cramping for 2/3 days - but no cramping today and no AF!
> 
> Obviously we are aware we are living with slim chances but ....:hugs:.
> 
> Tomorrow could be the day AF turns up (but there again I could be 2 days out) so wont know what my cycle is until it happens.
> 
> The wait is a nightmare!!!!
> 
> Hello and hoping AF stays away and you get that BFP :dust:
> 
> But if the old :witch: does show her face then loads of :dust: for your next cycle :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks MacWooly - I suppose I hear the clock ticking rather loudly at the moment and wonder how many cycles I realistically have, if any. But... we have faith and who knows what's around the corner.


----------



## dachsundmom

@bitty- I POAS as soon as I can, lol. I have no restraint!


----------



## bittybobby

dachsundmom said:


> @bitty- I POAS as soon as I can, lol. I have no restraint!

lol If AF stays away I shall test this weekend.... crikey the very thought makes my tummy wobble!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

bittybobby said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @bitty- I POAS as soon as I can, lol. I have no restraint!
> 
> lol If AF stays away I shall test this weekend.... crikey the very thought makes my tummy wobble!!!!Click to expand...

Well, you're a stronger woman than I am; if you told me I could pee on my shoe and get two pink lines, I'd do it right now! :blush:


----------



## struth

:rofl:


----------



## bittybobby

dachsundmom said:


> bittybobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @bitty- I POAS as soon as I can, lol. I have no restraint!
> 
> lol If AF stays away I shall test this weekend.... crikey the very thought makes my tummy wobble!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you're a stronger woman than I am; if you told me I could pee on my shoe and get two pink lines, I'd do it right now! :blush:Click to expand...

ROFL you are funny DM - I suppose its my nerves kicking in. I'm sure that's why I've been feeling queasy too. This is my very first month ever TTC and knowing the clock is really against us I suppose during the 'not knowing' there is hope - as soon as I check it could be a no hope... newbie nerves I suppose.

Talking of shoes - bought a super pair of shoes today half price in the sale. The official colour is 'raspberry'... I just had to have them for that very fact alone lol :haha: 

...wont be peeing on them though!!! :blush:


----------



## Macwooly

Oh new shoes - my biggest weakness :)


----------



## hockey24

Put me down for July 2nd. I'm 1 day late right now but took clomid the first time this month so I think it shifted my cycle. Holding out until the 2nd before I test and hoping for that BFP! 

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Quisty

I am currently 2 DPO, due to test on the 13th. DH and I gave it a good crack this month so am hoping to finally have some success.

Good luck to everyone hoping for a BFP in July. Keep your fingers Xed.


----------



## bittybobby

Cramping last night, woke up in the middle of the night and thought 'here she is'..... but nothing.

This morning... still nothing.

So that's my 28 day cycle gone by - maybe I'm 30 days or more.... or maybe....???

Think I'll buy a test today if AF hasnt arrived by lunchtime. I can take the test in the morning then. :blush:

Wishing everyone all the best this month. I'm praying and believing :hugs:


----------



## tulip girl

Hi Wendy,

Could you put me down for the 29th July (think we may be cycle buddies x)

Thanks for doing this, it's quite a job! :flower:

PS - Hope you're doing ok. x x x


----------



## Wendyk07

Wishing todays testers all the luck in the world.

Bring on those BFP's :dust:

01/7/11 - sarahincanada
01/7/11 - dachsundmom
01/7/11 - Indigo77


----------



## Wendyk07

tulip girl said:


> Hi Wendy,
> 
> Could you put me down for the 29th July (think we may be cycle buddies x)
> 
> Thanks for doing this, it's quite a job! :flower:
> 
> PS - Hope you're doing ok. x x x

:happydance: Cycle buddies. it will be good going through the whoel month together.

Wait nooooooooo.

Your not out yet for June. Only just realised that. So as much as i would love a cycle buddy i hope you get your BFP today/tomorrow hun.

:hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Good luck girls ! Hoping and praying :flower: 
Hope your okay Wendy ?:hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Bubba3 said:


> Good luck girls ! Hoping and praying :flower:
> Hope your okay Wendy ?:hugs:

Any news bittybobby fingers crossed:hugs:


----------



## bittybobby

Bubba3 said:


> Bubba3 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck girls ! Hoping and praying :flower:
> Hope your okay Wendy ?:hugs:
> 
> Any news bittybobby fingers crossed:hugs:Click to expand...

Not yet. Been stuck at work so hopefully get the test in the next hour. Tempted to test this afternoon but I read morning pee was better lol 

Still no sign of AF and I have some very mild cramps still. Sure its AF but never had all this before :coffee:


----------



## Wendyk07

Bubba3 said:


> Good luck girls ! Hoping and praying :flower:
> Hope your okay Wendy ?:hugs:

I am doing ok hun. Just trying to keep busy. Still bleeding which is a constant reminder so i am sure i will feel much better once it stops.

Got my OPK's and EPO at the ready and red bull, irn bru and pro plus for DH. We are good to go and going to give it our best shot this month.

x


----------



## dachsundmom

bittybobby said:


> Bubba3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bubba3 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck girls ! Hoping and praying :flower:
> Hope your okay Wendy ?:hugs:
> 
> Any news bittybobby fingers crossed:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet. Been stuck at work so hopefully get the test in the next hour. Tempted to test this afternoon but I read morning pee was better lol
> 
> Still no sign of AF and I have some very mild cramps still. Sure its AF but never had all this before :coffee:Click to expand...

No symptom spotting my dear! :growlmad:

You may POAS or wait for AF, but your first actual symptom is a late AF!

Which, BTW, I totally hope you get! :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:wave: Hi bittybobby, Quisty, Starsign, Jennjenn and Crazyfor you - good to have you on board with us this month girls. Loads of luck and baby dust!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bubba3

I felt so much relief once the bleeding stopped Wendy. I know were all different but I hated that reminder of what the bleeding meant. Take care x


----------



## Jax41

Wendyk07 said:


> Bubba3 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck girls ! Hoping and praying :flower:
> Hope your okay Wendy ?:hugs:
> 
> I am doing ok hun. Just trying to keep busy. Still bleeding which is a constant reminder so i am sure i will feel much better once it stops.
> 
> Got my OPK's and EPO at the ready and red bull, irn bru and pro plus for DH. We are good to go and going to give it our best shot this month.
> 
> xClick to expand...

Big hugs :hugs: and a good downpour of babydust coming your way honey!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

OMG i'n biting my nails now because only have 4 more days until i test yikes! Good luck ladies :hugs: i'm rooting for you all and lets see some :bfp: Jodie xx


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Oh new shoes - my biggest weakness :)

Mine too! Just treated myself to pair of Jimmy Choo Ugg Boots :happydance: for when i've got a lovely bump! (need comfy boots when pregnant) I'm that confident i've also bought some clothes in the sale from Isabella Oliver. Positive positive thoughts! OH DEAR I'M TEMPTING FATE!!!! X


----------



## Macwooly

Not temping fate surrounding yourself with positive motivational items :thumbup:

But mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :kiss: Jimmy Choo :kiss: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Indigo77

12 dpo....bfn...temp went down....i am out...
:pizza:....


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> 12 dpo....bfn...temp went down....i am out...
> :pizza:....

So sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes2011 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Oh new shoes - my biggest weakness :)
> 
> Mine too! Just treated myself to pair of Jimmy Choo Ugg Boots :happydance: for when i've got a lovely bump! (need comfy boots when pregnant) I'm that confident i've also bought some clothes in the sale from Isabella Oliver. Positive positive thoughts! OH DEAR I'M TEMPTING FATE!!!! XClick to expand...

I lived in my uggs when i was pregnant and was still wearing them 6 months after DS was born. Would do the same again in a heartbeat.
They are the most comfortable thing even. 

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Indigo77 said:


> 12 dpo....bfn...temp went down....i am out...
> :pizza:....

Aww hun (((indigo)))

I know nothing about temping so cannot really comment but are there not other reasons for a temp dip??? Surely your not out till the old bat comes on her broom?????

xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Right off to tell DH that a BFP = new ugg boots :laugh2:


----------



## Indigo77

Live in Uggs too.....miss them so much since it's been too hot to wear them....tempted to set the thermostat to low temps just so I could wear them.....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> 12 dpo....bfn...temp went down....i am out...
> :pizza:....

:hugs:

I am so sorry! :cry:


----------



## Indigo77

Wendyk07 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 12 dpo....bfn...temp went down....i am out...
> :pizza:....
> 
> Aww hun (((indigo)))
> 
> I know nothing about temping so cannot really comment but are there not other reasons for a temp dip??? Surely your not out till the old bat comes on her broom?????
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

No AF yet, but I just know...This cycle has been off from the start....low temps, delayed ovulation...and my longest cycle ever...

No worries....I'm ok with it...:flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> 12 dpo....bfn...temp went down....i am out...
> :pizza:....

Im not convinced and want to see what it does tomorrow....your LP is usually 13 or 14 days long and you are only at day 12. the way your chart has been going its been up down up down so todays temp is in tune with that. You ovulated late so your cycle will be longer (sorry thats annoying). I know you think you are out, and I think I am too, but Im looking to see what your temp does tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

BFN this morning for me but obviously its early....however if I did have triplets growing from my 3 follicles I think they would show by now so phew!!!!

also my temps are really crap, I thought clomid was supposed to make them higher but mine are really low so going to google that. so unless theres a big spike soon Im pretty sure this is not my month, and thats ok....I booked a week in vegas end of this month but hubby wouldnt let me book the flights as he doesnt want to go if Im pregnant this month. I said I would still go and he was like 'are you crazy, we've waited so long for this why risk anything' :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> BFN this morning for me but obviously its early....however if I did have triplets growing from my 3 follicles I think they would show by now so phew!!!!
> 
> also my temps are really crap, I thought clomid was supposed to make them higher but mine are really low so going to google that. so unless theres a big spike soon Im pretty sure this is not my month, and thats ok....I booked a week in vegas end of this month but hubby wouldnt let me book the flights as he doesnt want to go if Im pregnant this month. I said I would still go and he was like 'are you crazy, we've waited so long for this why risk anything' :shrug:

I didn't get higher temps on the Clomid; I stayed around my usual 97.4-97.6.


----------



## Indigo77

Even if u r preggers...Vegas can still be fun...shopping, shows, food....it's entertaining just walking around and seeing all the hotels.....


----------



## Jennjenn

Thanks Jax41 for the welcome.

What is the protocol for testing? Are we waiting until the day AF is due or the day before??? I'm not one of those who tests at 9dpo...but I'd do 12dpo. I'm usually starting my cycle at 13dpo.


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Even if u r preggers...Vegas can still be fun...shopping, shows, food....it's entertaining just walking around and seeing all the hotels.....

I know, I would totally go and just avoid the smoke filled places! he doesnt want me to go on a plane such early into the pregnancy, feels the radiation wouldnt be good. I know lots of people who flew and were ok, but it will be hard to convince him. oh well I will be so ecstatic I wont care!! so either way Im a winner :fool:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jennjenn said:


> Thanks Jax41 for the welcome.
> 
> What is the protocol for testing? Are we waiting until the day AF is due or the day before??? I'm not one of those who tests at 9dpo...but I'd do 12dpo. I'm usually starting my cycle at 13dpo.

I start at like 5DPO, lol. I am one of those, lol. :wacko:

Oh, welcome!


----------



## Bubba3

Jodes2011 said:


> OMG i'n biting my nails now because only have 4 more days until i test yikes! Good luck ladies :hugs: i'm rooting for you all and lets see some :bfp: Jodie xx

Oooh Jodes let's hope hey , I'm terrible the nearer I get :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jennjenn

Jodes2011 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Oh new shoes - my biggest weakness :)
> 
> Mine too! Just treated myself to pair of Jimmy Choo Ugg Boots :happydance: for when i've got a lovely bump! (need comfy boots when pregnant) I'm that confident i've also bought some clothes in the sale from Isabella Oliver. Positive positive thoughts! OH DEAR I'M TEMPTING FATE!!!! XClick to expand...

Glad I am not the only crazy one here :wacko: - I've actually pulled out a few maternity clothes and have them hanging in my closet in the hopes it will bring some good mojo. Maybe I should put them under my pillow. :haha:

I bought a maternity wrap dress at Target b/c I thought I would get pregnant so fast! I also get the emails from Isabella Oliver and I can't wait to make my first purchase!!! So far I have resisted since my last month of TTC will be September and we've already been at it for 8 cycles.


----------



## Jennjenn

Thx dachsundmom! Since I'm not BBT and I forgot to use my OPK, I'm not sure what my dpo is. So my plan is to test cd26 or cd27. My average cycle length is 26.8. If I get a negative on cd26, it means negative.


----------



## Bubba3

Phew i can come out of the closet and fess up too. I bought a few maternity things when home ( uk) in dec because i too was so confident , read a bit naive/arrogant . :wacko:
Hey Jodes when we move to Oz it'll be winter , perfect place to buy and wear uggs , thanks hun .:winkwink:
Indigo , sorry sweets. I really really hope this isn't the case though:flower:
Sarah , how far off testing ? Wishing so hard for you guys:flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

Bubba3 said:


> Sarah , how far off testing ? Wishing so hard for you guys:flower:

I tested today, bfn, but Im only 9dpo. Will keep testing everyday, I have never really gotten into testing before. 
where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Bubba3

I guess still early ? Sometimes you sort of just know . Its not being negative ( pardon the pun ) just intuition I guess. 
Me I'm only cd3 . Thinking I've been mistaking how early to get on with it . I always waited trying to save energy , but going to give bd ing very soon after af this cycle. I seem to have a pretty short cycle and last month got a pos on cd 9 . So I'll give the smep a go this cycle and well get an appointment with Australian specialists.( we move end of month) Hubby got really upset with the idea of giving up but also hates putting me through the highs and lows. 
Sorry long answer:blush:
Wishing you much dust :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Bubba3 said:


> I guess still early ? Sometimes you sort of just know . Its not being negative ( pardon the pun ) just intuition I guess.
> Me I'm only cd3 . Thinking I've been mistaking how early to get on with it . I always waited trying to save energy , but going to give bd ing very soon after af this cycle. I seem to have a pretty short cycle and last month got a pos on cd 9 . So I'll give the smep a go this cycle and well get an appointment with Australian specialists.( we move end of month) Hubby got really upset with the idea of giving up but also hates putting me through the highs and lows.
> Sorry long answer:blush:
> Wishing you much dust :hugs:

thanks you too! before I started clomid it seemed such a big deal and I thought I was 'giving in', but now I have done it I feel so different.....you are not giving up but actually just boosting your chances! you are lucky you have short cycles = more tries! I had to wait to CD16 for my ovulation.

Im not feeling this cycle at all, however I know a lot of people say thats the month they get their BFP. Ive realized that nothing means anything....you cant rely on temps, symptoms, feelings, nothing!!! its a total guess which month it will happen.


----------



## Jennjenn

Sarahincanada well said. You can't rely on anything. Good luck with all those mature follicles! I hope one is sticky! :bodyb:


----------



## Sewergrrl

I'm about to ovulate! I'm about to ovulate! :happydance:

Has anyone had a pos OPK without lots of EWCM? I had tons last cycle and it's scant this one. Could using softcups decrease it?


----------



## tulip girl

Wendyk07 said:


> tulip girl said:
> 
> 
> Hi Wendy,
> 
> Could you put me down for the 29th July (think we may be cycle buddies x)
> 
> Thanks for doing this, it's quite a job! :flower:
> 
> PS - Hope you're doing ok. x x x
> 
> :happydance: Cycle buddies. it will be good going through the whoel month together.
> 
> Wait nooooooooo.
> 
> Your not out yet for June. Only just realised that. So as much as i would love a cycle buddy i hope you get your BFP today/tomorrow hun.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww, thanks Wendy, but she came as expected today (albeit a day or two late). I already knew I was out anyway, so she wasn't a massive shock! 

Looking forward to sharing this month's madness with you! :thumbup: x


----------



## tulip girl

Sewergrrl said:


> I'm about to ovulate! I'm about to ovulate! :happydance:
> 
> Has anyone had a pos OPK without lots of EWCM? I had tons last cycle and it's scant this one. Could using softcups decrease it?

Me! Have tried loads of stuff to increase it, the thing that works for me is lots of water, although it's still not that plentiful!!! BTW, I know plenty of ladies that have got their BFP without the elusive EWSM! 

PS - Better go and find your man........:winkwink:

x x x


----------



## struth

sarahincanada said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 12 dpo....bfn...temp went down....i am out...
> :pizza:....
> 
> Im not convinced and want to see what it does tomorrow....your LP is usually 13 or 14 days long and you are only at day 12. the way your chart has been going its been up down up down so todays temp is in tune with that. You ovulated late so your cycle will be longer (sorry thats annoying). I know you think you are out, and I think I am too, but Im looking to see what your temp does tomorrow :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm with you on this one sarahincanada - you are not out until the old witch arrives Indigo. I know you feel out but your temps look good - they are still way above the coverline. I hope it goes back up tomorrow for you x


----------



## Jennjenn

Sewergrrl - I've stopped taking my allergy medicine (Clairitin) cd8-15 b/c it was drying me up. Tulip Girl is right though - water is good and I've read somewhere else Robitussin - not sure which type though.

I bought Pre-seed as it's supposed to be really good. I had a freind who used it for all 3 of her pregnancies - but she's a young one, too. Sometimes our EWCM kills all the little spermy guys...When I told my OB what I was using it he said regular vegetable oil would do the trick. I said no thank you - I'll stick with buying my $10 tube of pre-seed.

Anyone else hear good things about pre-seed? Honestly though I've only used it for 3 cycles back in the winter, so I need to get it back out and use it regularly.


----------



## Jodes2011

Jennjenn said:


> Sewergrrl - I've stopped taking my allergy medicine (Clairitin) cd8-15 b/c it was drying me up. Tulip Girl is right though - water is good and I've read somewhere else Robitussin - not sure which type though.
> 
> I bought Pre-seed as it's supposed to be really good. I had a freind who used it for all 3 of her pregnancies - but she's a young one, too. Sometimes our EWCM kills all the little spermy guys...When I told my OB what I was using it he said regular vegetable oil would do the trick. I said no thank you - I'll stick with buying my $10 tube of pre-seed.
> 
> Anyone else hear good things about pre-seed? Honestly though I've only used it for 3 cycles back in the winter, so I need to get it back out and use it regularly.

I have to say my CM is decreasing with age. I used to get tons of the stuff (sorry tmi) but now not so much. If i haven't struck lucky this cycle i am thinking about getting some pre-seed haha can't wait to tell my DH about that joyful task :winkwink: Not sure about the vegetable oil i can't ever imagine my DH would assist :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

We used PreSeed until I started taking a B complex...don't need it anymore...It's fine, but the amount they instruct you to use is ridiculous...


----------



## Jodes2011

tulip girl said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip girl said:
> 
> 
> Hi Wendy,
> 
> Could you put me down for the 29th July (think we may be cycle buddies x)
> 
> Thanks for doing this, it's quite a job! :flower:
> 
> PS - Hope you're doing ok. x x x
> 
> :happydance: Cycle buddies. it will be good going through the whoel month together.
> 
> Wait nooooooooo.
> 
> Your not out yet for June. Only just realised that. So as much as i would love a cycle buddy i hope you get your BFP today/tomorrow hun.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, thanks Wendy, but she came as expected today (albeit a day or two late). I already knew I was out anyway, so she wasn't a massive shock!
> 
> Looking forward to sharing this month's madness with you! :thumbup: xClick to expand...

Really sorry it's not your month :hugs: keep positive it will happen. x


----------



## Jodes2011

Bubba3 said:


> Phew i can come out of the closet and fess up too. I bought a few maternity things when home ( uk) in dec because i too was so confident , read a bit naive/arrogant . :wacko:
> Hey Jodes when we move to Oz it'll be winter , perfect place to buy and wear uggs , thanks hun .:winkwink:
> Indigo , sorry sweets. I really really hope this isn't the case though:flower:
> Sarah , how far off testing ? Wishing so hard for you guys:flower:

You lucky thing moving to Oz a new start and a baby to add. It will happen you just need to keep telling yourself that. I have a very good feeling about you for some reason. :hugs: x


----------



## Jodes2011

Jennjenn said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Oh new shoes - my biggest weakness :)
> 
> Mine too! Just treated myself to pair of Jimmy Choo Ugg Boots :happydance: for when i've got a lovely bump! (need comfy boots when pregnant) I'm that confident i've also bought some clothes in the sale from Isabella Oliver. Positive positive thoughts! OH DEAR I'M TEMPTING FATE!!!! XClick to expand...
> 
> Glad I am not the only crazy one here :wacko: - I've actually pulled out a few maternity clothes and have them hanging in my closet in the hopes it will bring some good mojo. Maybe I should put them under my pillow. :haha:
> 
> I bought a maternity wrap dress at Target b/c I thought I would get pregnant so fast! I also get the emails from Isabella Oliver and I can't wait to make my first purchase!!! So far I have resisted since my last month of TTC will be September and we've already been at it for 8 cycles.Click to expand...

Isabella Oliver clothes are just gorgeous and make you look fab! It's quite expensive so i try and make purchases when the sales are on. :hugs:x


----------



## Macwooly

I used pre-seed the first month but Indigo is right the amount they recommend is ridiculous and I only used half but I find as long as I keep my fluid intake up that along with the supplements I'm on helps with CM and I don't need pre-seed :thumbup:

The last 2 cycles I have been drinking grapefruit juice (yuk) from CD1 to ovulation and this has increased my EWCM :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> 12 dpo....bfn...temp went down....i am out...
> :pizza:....

Absolutely not!!! I get :bfp: just before or after my :witch: is due. I know many ladies who are the same. This TWW is torture for us all. Keep positive and you just never know. :dust: and plenty of it. x


----------



## Jennjenn

My DH complained when I used pre-seed so I stopped using it. I'll try grapefruit juice...or maybe just eating one for breakfast everyday. I love them and so did my grandmother :kiss:. So I always think of her when I have one!


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Right off to tell DH that a BFP = new ugg boots :laugh2:

and spa treatments etc etc....... :hugs: x


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes2011 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Right off to tell DH that a BFP = new ugg boots :laugh2:
> 
> and spa treatments etc etc....... :hugs: xClick to expand...

DH has promised me a fish foot spa this month whether it is a BFP or AF visit :happydance:


----------



## Jennjenn

That is nice of him!


----------



## Sewergrrl

I am using pre seed this cycle too, but only about 1 line because any other amt is way too much. I am taking robitussin in pill form and it worked last cycle, but not this one. I got my pos on the OPK last night. Last cycle I got the EWCM a few hours after the pos OPK. 

I'm not going to stress because it is what it is and I can't change it now. :) With grapefruit, can you eat them (LOVE them) or do you have to drink the juice? yuk!


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Right off to tell DH that a BFP = new ugg boots :laugh2:
> 
> and spa treatments etc etc....... :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> DH has promised me a fish foot spa this month whether it is a BFP or AF visit :happydance:Click to expand...

they are fab! Felt funny at first but you come out with lovely feet. I love being pampered! I'd give anything for a foot massage right now :sleep: x


----------



## Sewergrrl

Macwooly said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Right off to tell DH that a BFP = new ugg boots :laugh2:
> 
> and spa treatments etc etc....... :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> DH has promised me a fish foot spa this month whether it is a BFP or AF visit :happydance:Click to expand...

VERY nice!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Sewergrrl said:


> I am using pre seed this cycle too, but only about 1 line because any other amt is way too much. I am taking robitussin in pill form and it worked last cycle, but not this one. I got my pos on the OPK last night. Last cycle I got the EWCM a few hours after the pos OPK.
> 
> I'm not going to stress because it is what it is and I can't change it now. :) With grapefruit, can you eat them (LOVE them) or do you have to drink the juice? yuk!

I would assume you can eat them too but not sure :shrug: It's one of those things that it won't hurt to try just eating them as I'm not aware of it having a negative effect on TTC


----------



## Macwooly

I've never had a fish foot spa but always wanted to :)

I am so lucky in that my DH tries to keep me busy and take my mind off TTC when in the 2WW and he likes to think of ways to spoil me if AF arrives so my mood doesn't dip too badly :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL chatty bunch you ladies are today :hugs:

For those accurately measuring BBT, a dip in temp is very reliable that AF is on the way. Pregnancy hormones act in such a way that the temperature remains sustained and doesn't dip. One of the reasons I continue measuring BBT during the TWW!!! For example, when my temp dipped on 12DPO, I knew AF was on the way so stopped wasting those precious pregnancy tests... I do admit I start POAS at 9DPO, but the second the dip happens, I stop.


----------



## sarahincanada

Junebug_CJ said:


> LOL chatty bunch you ladies are today :hugs:
> 
> For those accurately measuring BBT, a dip in temp is very reliable that AF is on the way. Pregnancy hormones act in such a way that the temperature remains sustained and doesn't dip. One of the reasons I continue measuring BBT during the TWW!!! For example, when my temp dipped on 12DPO, I knew AF was on the way so stopped wasting those precious pregnancy tests... I do admit I start POAS at 9DPO, but the second the dip happens, I stop.

I would say thats true for a dip below the coverline, but dips above the coverline dont mean anything right?

my temp always plunges the day of AF arriving, its still high the day before (usually 14dpo) and so can keep the hopes up when doom is coming the next day :growlmad:


----------



## Jennjenn

Sarah - good question. When I was BBT, my temp was like the Rocky Montains - up, down, up, down but always above the coverline. I had my OB run tests to confirm ovulation which it did. I just always wondered if my progesterone is just low enough that it can't sustain an embryo...or maybe the lining isn't adequate. I did start taking B6 but I can't say that it has helped in anyway.


----------



## sarahincanada

Jennjenn said:


> Sarah - good question. When I was BBT, my temp was like the Rocky Montains - up, down, up, down but always above the coverline. I had my OB run tests to confirm ovulation which it did. I just always wondered if my progesterone is just low enough that it can't sustain an embryo...or maybe the lining isn't adequate. I did start taking B6 but I can't say that it has helped in anyway.

I had my lining measured this month with my follicles and it was 'perfect', but my temps are sometimes like the rocky mountains so I dont think it means anything. Ive not had my progesterone measured so might ask about that. Honestly apart from showing ovulation and the big drop under the coverline when your period is coming I dont think the rest means much. Theres people who are pregnant with low temps and people who are not pregnant with high.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I take my BBT at the exact same time every day, and before ovulation, it is always between 97.4-97.6 (I even try to put on my alarm on during weekends to make sure it's always taken at 6:50AM!). Once I ovulate, it goes up to 98.2 and stays there, never dropping below 97.8, until 2 days before AF comes. So yes, I guess that's accurate, that it shouldn't drop below coverline. These last few days it's been a bit of a mess though since I was travelling and coming back home from my FIL's funeral :-(


----------



## Indigo77

Sarah....Did you decide _not_ to have your progesterone tested at 7 dpo...or was it simply not offered? It seems if they are monitoring you anyway, they should test it for a complete picture....


----------



## Jodes2011

Good morning ladies! Good luck hockey24 i hope it's a :bfp: for you :hugs:

I should be an expert by now but i need to know if you can still do stomach exercises in the TWW? :dohh:


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> I take my BBT at the exact same time every day, and before ovulation, it is always between 97.4-97.6 (I even try to put on my alarm on during weekends to make sure it's always taken at 6:50AM!). Once I ovulate, it goes up to 98.2 and stays there, never dropping below 97.8, until 2 days before AF comes. So yes, I guess that's accurate, that it shouldn't drop below coverline. These last few days it's been a bit of a mess though since I was travelling and coming back home from my FIL's funeral :-(

Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Jodes you are so my kind of gal. We lived in Oz before our year here in se Asia , cant wait to get back . Spa treatments are super cheap here so I'm determined to get a few facials and massages in .I love that maternity label too :flower:
I know this would be a bad month to try , we leave here on the 18 th but I find it hard to let a cycle go by. Plus as stupid as it sounds I think I've figured out a few things about my cycle. Well dance every other night , I'll temp but only till o as I found the charting 
post o increased my anxiety and use opks again. I'm lucky that all this will be pre move 
then the ttw will be busy anyway. Then we can start the ball rolling with specialists in Oz , so nothing lost really. Also everything is being paid for , packers , a lovely apartment when we get there so it's not that stressful to be honest. We cant wait to get out of here and have moved so much were used to it. 
Sorry rambling.:blush: 
As for ewcm , I don't get a lot now , but found increasing fluids really helped and yes I drank grapefruit juice by the gallon.I've decided Im not sure about cough medicine so I'll give it a miss.
Hope your bearing up Junebug ?:hugs
I'm learning so much from you girls :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I would love to go back to Oz...
We were in Sydney...

Have you been to Byron Bay?

Where will you live in Oz?


----------



## hockey24

Thank you Jodes2011 but got the BFN this morning. :nope: I'm officially 3 days late now so until AF shows, there is still hope. 

I was so sure it would be positive too! Had dreams of a positive test, which I never do! 

Was just hoping I would know today whether I could drink over this long weekend or not. Maybe tomorrow. :winkwink:


----------



## Bubba3

Indigo77 said:


> I would love to go back to Oz...
> We were in Sydney...
> 
> Have you been to Byron Bay?
> 
> Where will you live in Oz?

Ive been nagging to go to Byron Bay for ages. Well be in Perth WA :flower:


----------



## Bubba3

Indigo77 said:


> I would love to go back to Oz...
> We were in Sydney...
> 
> Have you been to Byron Bay?
> 
> Where will you live in Oz?




hockey24 said:


> Thank you Jodes2011 but got the BFN this morning. :nope: I'm officially 3 days late now so until AF shows, there is still hope.
> 
> I was so sure it would be positive too! Had dreams of a positive test, which I never do!
> 
> Was just hoping I would know today whether I could drink over this long weekend or not. Maybe tomorrow. :winkwink:

 hoping for the witch to stay away :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> Good morning ladies! Good luck hockey24 i hope it's a :bfp: for you :hugs:
> 
> I should be an expert by now but i need to know if you can still do stomach exercises in the TWW? :dohh:

If you are talking your normal exercise routine, then my doc says it is fine. You know your limit and when your body has done too much, so just follow your normal flow. :thumbup:


----------



## bittybobby

I gave in and took a Boots digital test first thing this morning. It was the most confusing thing I had ever done!!! First I ejected the stick too soon (more because of the position of the eject button than error).. but managed to shove it back in in time I think.

The test showed BFN.

I have still not had AF so relooked at my chart and wondered whether we had missed the fertile window with my 1st TTC cycle defaulting to 28 days. I calculated that if my cycle ended up as 32 days then I am probably 4 days shy of my AF...:shrug:

SO...

I bought some Clear Blue tests this morning that can be used 4 days before period but stupidly didnt think to wait until tomorrow morning, using it instead at lunchtime. 

That too was a BFN so I think this month is a definite no for me.

Not sure when AF is turning up but at least I should have a better idea about my cycle for next month :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

@bitty- :hugs:

So very sorry!

IDK if you have ever used a digi before, but as an FYI, they will always show tow lines on the test itself, so disregard that part.

Is your chart posted somewhere?


----------



## bittybobby

dachsundmom said:


> @bitty- :hugs:
> 
> So very sorry!
> 
> IDK if you have ever used a digi before, but as an FYI, they will always show tow lines on the test itself, so disregard that part.
> 
> Is your chart posted somewhere?

Hi DM :hugs: Thanks for the heads up. The instructions mention ignoring the two lines so in the bin it went :haha: 

When I used the clear blue it was odd because twice I was sure the vertical line was appearing but then there was nothing there so I suppose it was wishful thinking.

I am focussing on my cycle now. No AF but will mark it down when it arrives. I have read Pregnacare can mess it up and DH and I are both on Pregnacare Conception and I was taking some preg Omega 3 but have run out of that now.

I'm looking forward to next month because hopefully our dates will be a little more accurate.

Hey ho. If AF hasnt arrived by Monday/Tuesday do you think its worth testing again?? I'm wondering (clutching at straws lol) whether its still too soon - as I dont really know when AF is due! What do you think? :hugs: I value your opinion.


----------



## dachsundmom

@bitty- thank you for your praises, but trust me, there are much wiser women on this thread that you should listen to, lol. :wacko:

My guess is that with the CB you saw the dye running over the antibody strip; sometimes is looks like it is 'catching,' but then it just moves on. :cry:

Since you don't know exactly when AF is due or your OV date, I would test again. But I have stated freely before, that I am a total POASA and I will test from 5DPO on, lol. I have serious issues. :wacko:

BTW, learn to ignore my typos and I do a lot of this from my phone.

What helped you determine to move this cycle to 32 days, not 28?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Bitty definitely worth testing if AF not here by Monday! FX :dust:

Good luck to all today's testers! Eager to hear about the July 1st testers too!!!


----------



## bittybobby

dachsundmom said:


> What helped you determine to move this cycle to 32 days, not 28?

Hi I have just been trying to work out when I'm likely to get AF and if my OV date was off track, whether our BD dates still have us covered :haha:

The mild cramps I've had over the last 4 days have now stopped. 

I do feel a bit tetchy today so whether that's the AF approaching or simply DH being a bl**dy nuisance in M&S I dont know :growlmad: 
Twice we stopped and I said 'is there anything else we need to get'.

"No" he said. "Nothing"
"Are you sure?"
"Absolutely"

We must have stood in the queue for 15 bloomin minutes. We're served, pack and pay and as soon as we start to push the trolley away from the till its:

"Oh heck - we need foil, cheese and washing up liquid"

I mean which part of "is there anything else we need to get" did he not understand? He had the bloomin' shopping list in his pocket for crying out loud.

MEN! :growlmad:


----------



## Wendyk07

bittybobby said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What helped you determine to move this cycle to 32 days, not 28?
> 
> Hi I have just been trying to work out when I'm likely to get AF and if my OV date was off track, whether our BD dates still have us covered :haha:
> 
> The mild cramps I've had over the last 4 days have now stopped.
> 
> I do feel a bit tetchy today so whether that's the AF approaching or simply DH being a bl**dy nuisance in M&S I dont know :growlmad:
> Twice we stopped and I said 'is there anything else we need to get'.
> 
> "No" he said. "Nothing"
> "Are you sure?"
> "Absolutely"
> 
> We must have stood in the queue for 15 bloomin minutes. We're served, pack and pay and as soon as we start to push the trolley away from the till its:
> 
> "Oh heck - we need foil, cheese and washing up liquid"
> 
> I mean which part of "is there anything else we need to get" did he not understand? He had the bloomin' shopping list in his pocket for crying out loud.
> 
> MEN! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Dont think i would count that as a symptom, its just shopping with the male species. It would drive the sanist person mad. lol

I think you should test in a couple of days if AF doesnt show. Good luck hun.
:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

The bleeding has finally started to ease so should be finishing up soon i hope. Really want to do SMEP this month so i really need :sex: in a couple of days.

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> The bleeding has finally started to ease so should be finishing up soon i hope. Really want to do SMEP this month so i really need :sex: in a couple of days.
> 
> :hugs:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bittybobby

Wendyk07 said:


> Dont think i would count that as a symptom, its just shopping with the male species. It would drive the sanist person mad. lol

I'm glad its not just me... I love him to death but sometimes........!!!! AAAGGHHH :brat:


----------



## dachsundmom

@bitty- well, that is one way to determine when AF is due, lol. :haha:

I am assuming M&S is a grocery store? I have to laugh at this one, but more so bc I relate to your DH. I am the one who goes to the store and leaves with a cart full of stuff, that I didn't need- but forgets to buy the original item I needed, lol. :blush:


----------



## bittybobby

dachsundmom said:


> @bitty- well, that is one way to determine when AF is due, lol. :haha:
> 
> I am assuming M&S is a grocery store? I have to laugh at this one, but more so bc I relate to your DH. I am the one who goes to the store and leaves with a cart full of stuff, that I didn't need- but forgets to buy the original item I needed, lol. :blush:

Hi DM - M&S is the store of stores in the UK. You can buy furniture, clothes, food, flowers, everything. Its a very nice everyday store. We're lucky we get 20% off so we tend to shop there quite a bit. Their tag line for food is:

"This isnt just choccy pudding (or add any other food item) - this is M&S choccy pudding" 

mmmmmmm.... choccy pudding!!! :rofl:

Brit women swear by M&S knickers (panties) - those living abroad where there's no M&S will buy them by the trolley load when they're in the UK!!! :haha: You can google marks and spencers


----------



## dachsundmom

@bitty- I love your Paddington bear avatar! He was my favorite when I was little.


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Sarah....Did you decide _not_ to have your progesterone tested at 7 dpo...or was it simply not offered? It seems if they are monitoring you anyway, they should test it for a complete picture....

was not offered...I remember the nurse saying 'I see you are not getting luteal phase support' so I think theres support available perhaps where they test progesterone. My lining was perfect but if my progesterone is low perhaps thats a problem. Or my temps mean nothing while on clomid! BFN today and temps continue to be terrible!! 

I took a peek at your chart and your temps is up! but Im assuming you took at a weird time as theres a hollow circle? this is the highest its been for you 13dpo...still hoping! tomorrows temp will be the big one :hugs:


----------



## Conina

Dear goodness I'm away from BnB for a couple of days and this thread has gone crazy!! 

Well AF is due tomorrow and so far I've resisted testing. I really think it's not my month and to be honest over the last week I've done just about everything you're not supposed to do if you're pregnant, so it may be better if it isn't my month... Anyway DH is away all day today with the boys, and I'm away all day tomorrow, so I'm not tempted to test as I'd prefer him to be here. 

What about the other early testers??


----------



## Macwooly

bittybobby said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What helped you determine to move this cycle to 32 days, not 28?
> 
> Hi I have just been trying to work out when I'm likely to get AF and if my OV date was off track, whether our BD dates still have us covered :haha:
> 
> The mild cramps I've had over the last 4 days have now stopped.
> 
> I do feel a bit tetchy today so whether that's the AF approaching or simply DH being a bl**dy nuisance in M&S I dont know :growlmad:
> Twice we stopped and I said 'is there anything else we need to get'.
> 
> "No" he said. "Nothing"
> "Are you sure?"
> "Absolutely"
> 
> We must have stood in the queue for 15 bloomin minutes. We're served, pack and pay and as soon as we start to push the trolley away from the till its:
> 
> "Oh heck - we need foil, cheese and washing up liquid"
> 
> I mean which part of "is there anything else we need to get" did he not understand? He had the bloomin' shopping list in his pocket for crying out loud.
> 
> MEN! :growlmad:Click to expand...

I definitely it's PMT - pathetic man/men tension :rofl:


----------



## bittybobby

Macwooly said:


> I definitely it's PMT - pathetic man/men tension :rofl:

:rofl: love it


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:rofl: PMT!!!

OK what does SMEP stand for? I've seen it written a bunch of places!


----------



## Macwooly

SMEP = sperm meets egg plan :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh OK thanks! Wendy I think we're due to ovulate around the same time! Are you doing OPKs? I think I'll start doing them at day 12. My last cycle had a longer follicular phase than normal, I O'ed at day 20. I usually O day 16-17...


----------



## Bubba3

Ooh I miss m & S , the men bashing has had me in fits .
Good luck still Bittybobby
still hoping for you Sarah and Indigo:hugs:


----------



## bittybobby

Bubba3 said:


> .. the men bashing has had me in fits .

They never fail to amaze do they... men I mean. Again today we're in the milk aisle. 

He says "Do you want full fat or semi skimmed"

I say "Full fat"

What does he do - totally ignores my choice and starts pulling the semi skimmed section to bits looking for the best date... I dont know why I bother having an opinion sometimes!!! :roll:

"What did you ask me?" I said
"Whether you wanted Full Fat or Semi Skimmed"
"And what was my answer?" I asked
"Full fat"
"So why are you searching the semi skimmed?"
"I really dont know..." 

:roll: I give up........


----------



## Jodes2011

:winkwink:


Bubba3 said:


> Jodes you are so my kind of gal. We lived in Oz before our year here in se Asia , cant wait to get back . Spa treatments are super cheap here so I'm determined to get a few facials and massages in .I love that maternity label too :flower:
> I know this would be a bad month to try , we leave here on the 18 th but I find it hard to let a cycle go by. Plus as stupid as it sounds I think I've figured out a few things about my cycle. Well dance every other night , I'll temp but only till o as I found the charting
> post o increased my anxiety and use opks again. I'm lucky that all this will be pre move
> then the ttw will be busy anyway. Then we can start the ball rolling with specialists in Oz , so nothing lost really. Also everything is being paid for , packers , a lovely apartment when we get there so it's not that stressful to be honest. We cant wait to get out of here and have moved so much were used to it.
> Sorry rambling.:blush:
> As for ewcm , I don't get a lot now , but found increasing fluids really helped and yes I drank grapefruit juice by the gallon.I've decided Im not sure about cough medicine so I'll give it a miss.
> Hope your bearing up Junebug ?:hugs
> I'm learning so much from you girls :hugs:

I would love to visit Oz i've got some trailfinder vouchers from our wedding to use yet (yep we still haven't gone on honeymoon) :nope: we got married last August so coming close to a year now. With you being so busy moving now for the next month it wouldn't surprise me if you got pregnant then?! :winkwink: It sounds wonderful where your going to be living :hugs: So if i increase my drinking and eat grapefruit my cm will increase? Thanks i will give that a go. I too am learning so much from you ladies. :hugs:

By the way bubba i like rambling :winkwink: xx


----------



## Jodes2011

hockey24 said:


> Thank you Jodes2011 but got the BFN this morning. :nope: I'm officially 3 days late now so until AF shows, there is still hope.
> 
> I was so sure it would be positive too! Had dreams of a positive test, which I never do!
> 
> Was just hoping I would know today whether I could drink over this long weekend or not. Maybe tomorrow. :winkwink:

Well don't give up hope just yet with Jude i was a week late before i got my BFP. I can tell you ladies all my pregnancies have been completely different and i got my BFP's at different times. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

bittybobby said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What helped you determine to move this cycle to 32 days, not 28?
> 
> Hi I have just been trying to work out when I'm likely to get AF and if my OV date was off track, whether our BD dates still have us covered :haha:
> 
> The mild cramps I've had over the last 4 days have now stopped.
> 
> I do feel a bit tetchy today so whether that's the AF approaching or simply DH being a bl**dy nuisance in M&S I dont know :growlmad:
> Twice we stopped and I said 'is there anything else we need to get'.
> 
> "No" he said. "Nothing"
> "Are you sure?"
> "Absolutely"
> 
> We must have stood in the queue for 15 bloomin minutes. We're served, pack and pay and as soon as we start to push the trolley away from the till its:
> 
> "Oh heck - we need foil, cheese and washing up liquid"
> 
> I mean which part of "is there anything else we need to get" did he not understand? He had the bloomin' shopping list in his pocket for crying out loud.
> 
> MEN! :growlmad:Click to expand...

M&S rocks. Food is yum yum!!!! I live in that store. I have a massive M&S just round the corner from me and it is lethal. I even know all the ladies on the tills by name. I get called 'the calm mum of 4 boys' not sure why?!:winkwink:

I can totally relate to the whole shopping experience with the hubby i never go with him otherwise we just end up arguing. He likes to be in and out as i like to stroll along.


----------



## Jodes2011

Conina said:


> Dear goodness I'm away from BnB for a couple of days and this thread has gone crazy!!
> 
> Well AF is due tomorrow and so far I've resisted testing. I really think it's not my month and to be honest over the last week I've done just about everything you're not supposed to do if you're pregnant, so it may be better if it isn't my month... Anyway DH is away all day today with the boys, and I'm away all day tomorrow, so I'm not tempted to test as I'd prefer him to be here.
> 
> What about the other early testers??

Good luck for tomorrow. I'm testing on Tuesday when my :witch: as due


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> Oh OK thanks! Wendy I think we're due to ovulate around the same time! Are you doing OPKs? I think I'll start doing them at day 12. My last cycle had a longer follicular phase than normal, I O'ed at day 20. I usually O day 16-17...

Im definately using opks because i will have no clue when i will Ov and i would need to anyway to follow SMEP. I think day 12 for me as well although we will :sex: from day 6 or 8.

:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Sarah...yep, today's temp should probably be discarded...long story...tbh...I still think I am out...I hope the quads are ok...

Jodie...I like Bubba ramblings, too....She should have her own thread called _Bubba Ramblings_ and grace us all with a daily rambling....

DMom...I'm with you...I just sort of glaze over when shopping and end up complaining about how looooong we've been in the store....It really feels like hours to me....and I am always surprised at how long we've actually been shopping...DH is one of the few men that actually enjoys shopping and is good at it...


----------



## struth

Indigo - I think your temps look great! Looking forward to seeing what they are like tomorrow! FX'd for you. 

As for me - I started spotting today (8dpo). Urghhh.....I have had this each cycle since coming off the pill. I have been taking vit b50 complex but it doesn't seem to have helped (although my LP did lengthen). I think I am out TBH - I will probably get 3 days or so of spotting and then the witch will arrive :-(


----------



## Indigo77

struth said:


> Indigo - I think your temps look great! Looking forward to seeing what they are like tomorrow! FX'd for you.
> 
> As for me - I started spotting today (8dpo). Urghhh.....I have had this each cycle since coming off the pill. I have been taking vit b50 complex but it doesn't seem to have helped (although my LP did lengthen). I think I am out TBH - I will probably get 3 days or so of spotting and then the witch will arrive :-(

Thanks...but feels like AF is coming.

If you are out, at least it seems like you're cycle is settling.....you ovulated and will have a decent LP if AF shows up in 3 days.:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, have you had a nap yet and is your DH still in one piece? Lol


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo, have you had a nap yet and is your DH still in one piece? Lol

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Yes, I had a nap and DH is still kicking....He is trying to be nice and keeping his head down....lol...


----------



## struth

Sometimes you just 'know', don't you? I hope (in a nice way!) that your feeling is wrong!

Thanks for your positive words - you are right, there are lots of positives to think of!


----------



## Indigo77

DMom....How are you feeling? Any side affects?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Indigo, have you had a nap yet and is your DH still in one piece? Lol
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Yes, I had a nap and DH is still kicking....He is trying to be nice and keeping his head down....lol...Click to expand...

I am glad to hear it! I still have the thermometer ready if you need to borrow it! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> DMom....How are you feeling? Any side affects?

I honestly don't know. As I said earlier, I am not a very good sleeper, so I have frequent headaches and hit the wall in the afternoons anyway. I will need to remember to take the pills on food tomorrow.

However, I did make a Starbucks run this afternoon and it was wonderful! 

Thank you for asking! :hugs:


----------



## salimar

Hey Ladies,
I would like to join you in the July testing. I will be testing around July 9th... if I hold out that long. Anyways, I have a silly question. I am on cycle day 22 of 28. Anyways, I noticed about an hour ago that I had stretchy clear CM. I have never noticed it this late in my cycle. It is always between days 10 - 15. So here is the silly question. Can I be ovulation this late in my cycle? Just a bit confused. :shrug: :dust: to all


----------



## dachsundmom

salimar said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I would like to join you in the July testing. I will be testing around July 9th... if I hold out that long. Anyways, I have a silly question. I am on cycle day 22 of 28. Anyways, I noticed about an hour ago that I had stretchy clear CM. I have never noticed it this late in my cycle. It is always between days 10 - 15. So here is the silly question. Can I be ovulation this late in my cycle? Just a bit confused. :shrug: :dust: to all

Do you test or chart for OV?


----------



## Indigo77

There are women that get EWCM after ovulation.
Just in case, why not DTD?


----------



## salimar

dachsundmom said:


> salimar said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> I would like to join you in the July testing. I will be testing around July 9th... if I hold out that long. Anyways, I have a silly question. I am on cycle day 22 of 28. Anyways, I noticed about an hour ago that I had stretchy clear CM. I have never noticed it this late in my cycle. It is always between days 10 - 15. So here is the silly question. Can I be ovulation this late in my cycle? Just a bit confused. :shrug: :dust: to all
> 
> Do you test or chart for OV?Click to expand...

I did before, but it just drove me crazy. I was obsessing over symptoms. Indigo, I was thinking that also. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

What Indigo said...just do an 'in case' BD, lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Agreed! Just in case! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Awwww....:awww:

Zoelle is so pretty! What an adorable smile! I love this age, too...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:cloud9: Thank you!!! She has a wonderful disposition as well, we're lucky!


----------



## Wendyk07

Indigo77 said:


> Awwww....:awww:
> 
> Zoelle is so pretty! What an adorable smile! I love this age, too...

Totally agree. What a wee cutie.


----------



## bittybobby

Still no AF for me. Went to bed with tiny cramps and was positive I'd get it in the night but no.

Found out this little story about a friend of a friend.

She missed her AF so took a HPT and it came back BFN
A week later still no AF so took another HPT still came back BFN
2 weeks after her missed AF she took another HPT - BFN again

BUT

It turns out that during all these tests she was in fact pregnant with TWINS!! You'd think twins would pump enough hormones for a BFP wouldn't you?
It was 3 weeks after no AF before she got a BFP.

Just thought I'd share that with you :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

bittybobby said:


> Still no AF for me. Went to bed with tiny cramps and was positive I'd get it in the night but no.
> 
> Found out this little story about a friend of a friend.
> 
> She missed her AF so took a HPT and it came back BFN
> A week later still no AF so took another HPT still came back BFN
> 2 weeks after her missed AF she took another HPT - BFN again
> 
> BUT
> 
> It turns out that during all these tests she was in fact pregnant with TWINS!! You'd think twins would pump enough hormones for a BFP wouldn't you?
> It was 3 weeks after no AF before she got a BFP.
> 
> Just thought I'd share that with you :hugs:

You would definately think that twins would show up early on a HPT. Just goes to show that you never know. It gives us all a little bit of hope that even if you dont have a BFP just after AF is due that there is still a chance.

Its looking good for you hun. Have you tested?

Thank you for sharing this.

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Have any of you girls tried baby aspirin? Someone suggested it to me the other day. Cant remember why the conversation came up as i have told no-one that we are ttc but she thought it helped in someway.

???

Wendy
x


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Indigo - I think your temps look great! Looking forward to seeing what they are like tomorrow! FX'd for you.
> 
> As for me - I started spotting today (8dpo). Urghhh.....I have had this each cycle since coming off the pill. I have been taking vit b50 complex but it doesn't seem to have helped (although my LP did lengthen). I think I am out TBH - I will probably get 3 days or so of spotting and then the witch will arrive :-(
> 
> Thanks...but feels like AF is coming.
> 
> If you are out, at least it seems like you're cycle is settling.....you ovulated and will have a decent LP if AF shows up in 3 days.:flower::flower::flower:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

salimar said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I would like to join you in the July testing. I will be testing around July 9th... if I hold out that long. Anyways, I have a silly question. I am on cycle day 22 of 28. Anyways, I noticed about an hour ago that I had stretchy clear CM. I have never noticed it this late in my cycle. It is always between days 10 - 15. So here is the silly question. Can I be ovulation this late in my cycle? Just a bit confused. :shrug: :dust: to all

Hi salimar :flower: i've been getting stretchy cm and if i remember correctly i got it whilst pregnant


----------



## bittybobby

Wendyk07 said:


> Its looking good for you hun. Have you tested?
> 
> :hugs:

Hi Wendy :hugs: - I'm going to wait and see what happens today then I'll probably test Monday or Tuesday if AF hasn't arrived.

These test are expensive arent they.... the cheapest I've seen so far is £8 for 1 test in Boots. :shock:


----------



## Macwooly

Wendyk07 said:


> Have any of you girls tried baby aspirin? Someone suggested it to me the other day. Cant remember why the conversation came up as i have told no-one that we are ttc but she thought it helped in someway.
> 
> ???
> 
> Wendy
> x

I thought that baby aspirin was only to be taken if recommended by a doctor :shrug:


----------



## Macwooly

Wendyk07 said:


> bittybobby said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF for me. Went to bed with tiny cramps and was positive I'd get it in the night but no.
> 
> Found out this little story about a friend of a friend.
> 
> She missed her AF so took a HPT and it came back BFN
> A week later still no AF so took another HPT still came back BFN
> 2 weeks after her missed AF she took another HPT - BFN again
> 
> BUT
> 
> It turns out that during all these tests she was in fact pregnant with TWINS!! You'd think twins would pump enough hormones for a BFP wouldn't you?
> It was 3 weeks after no AF before she got a BFP.
> 
> Just thought I'd share that with you :hugs:
> 
> You would definately think that twins would show up early on a HPT. Just goes to show that you never know. It gives us all a little bit of hope that even if you dont have a BFP just after AF is due that there is still a chance.
> 
> Its looking good for you hun. Have you tested?
> 
> Thank you for sharing this.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Apparently if levels of HCG are too high then hpts can't cope and give a negative which would explain about the person with twins :)


----------



## Wendyk07

bittybobby said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Its looking good for you hun. Have you tested?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hi Wendy :hugs: - I'm going to wait and see what happens today then I'll probably test Monday or Tuesday if AF hasn't arrived.
> 
> These test are expensive arent they.... the cheapest I've seen so far is £8 for 1 test in Boots. :shock:Click to expand...

Have you tried Asda or superdrug hun? Boots are always a lot more expensive. Adsa were doing 2 CB digis for a tenner and i think asda were doing the Frers a bit cheaper as well.

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Macwooly said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you girls tried baby aspirin? Someone suggested it to me the other day. Cant remember why the conversation came up as i have told no-one that we are ttc but she thought it helped in someway.
> 
> ???
> 
> Wendy
> x
> 
> I thought that baby aspirin was only to be taken if recommended by a doctor :shrug:Click to expand...

No idea hun, it was the first i had heard of it. Didnt even know there was such a thing as baby aspirin.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you girls tried baby aspirin? Someone suggested it to me the other day. Cant remember why the conversation came up as i have told no-one that we are ttc but she thought it helped in someway.
> 
> ???
> 
> Wendy
> x
> 
> I thought that baby aspirin was only to be taken if recommended by a doctor :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> No idea hun, it was the first i had heard of it. Didnt even know there was such a thing as baby aspirin.Click to expand...

It's the 81mg aspirin and maybe it's marketed in the UK as 'low dose' aspirin for heart health. My doctor advised me not to take it as my uterine lining is fine. If you take the aspirin and don't need it, it might thin the lining too much and implantation can be a big problem.

It is an NSAID drug, just like ibuprofen or naproxen- same reasons docs don't like those during the TWW. They are all blood thinners.

Hope that helps. :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

I will be joining the August test group - the witch arrived this morning loud and clear! :growlmad:

Good luck to all the other July testers and hoping to see some BFP's today!


----------



## dachsundmom

hockey24 said:


> I will be joining the August test group - the witch arrived this morning loud and clear! :growlmad:
> 
> Good luck to all the other July testers and hoping to see some BFP's today!

:cry: :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Me too...temp took a nosedive...
OK about it since now I can fully enjoy 4th of July festivities! 

:drunk:

:munch:

:beer:

Plan for cycle #5

No temping :wohoo: 
No POAS :saywhat: 
:sex: every 3 days

Relax about what I eat/drink :thumbup:


----------



## bittybobby

Given up wondering what the heckety heck is going on with my body now. Waiting for my AF feels like waiting for a parcel to be delivered. Everytime I think I see the postman coming down the drive it turns out to be someone delivering junk mail.....:growlmad:

My boobies are more tender than I can ever remember. I dont know whether I'm in for the mother of all periods or what???? 

Notwithstanding my thoughts that Pregnacare messed up my cycle, I have never had period symptoms like this over so many days. I'm a wham, bham, AF over type of gal. 

No more cramping (other than a tiny bit at bedtime last night). I can get quite severe cramps but these have been very mild.
Joints are still ok (a big AF sign to me - my knees become hell before AF)
Sore gums have pretty much come and gone (again I get this at AF). 

Time will tell... :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Me too...temp took a nosedive...
> OK about it since now I can fully enjoy 4th of July festivities!
> 
> :drunk:
> 
> :munch:
> 
> :beer:
> 
> Plan for cycle #5
> 
> No temping :wohoo:
> No POAS :saywhat:
> :sex: every 3 days
> 
> Relax about what I eat/drink :thumbup:

I am sorry you are out! You will never hear me say anything about not being out until the witch shows...I think we all know our bodies. (ok, I am not the best cheerleader!)

But, I love your plan for next cycle! Here's to booze and espresso!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

bittybobby said:


> Given up wondering what the heckety heck is going on with my body now. Waiting for my AF feels like waiting for a parcel to be delivered. Everytime I think I see the postman coming down the drive it turns out to be someone delivering junk mail.....:growlmad:
> 
> My boobies are more tender than I can ever remember. I dont know whether I'm in for the mother of all periods or what????
> 
> Notwithstanding my thoughts that Pregnacare messed up my cycle, I have never had period symptoms like this over so many days. I'm a wham, bham, AF over type of gal.
> 
> No more cramping (other than a tiny bit at bedtime last night). I can get quite severe cramps but these have been very mild.
> Joints are still ok (a big AF sign to me - my knees become hell before AF)
> Sore gums have pretty much come and gone (again I get this at AF).
> 
> Time will tell... :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## bittybobby

I just had a thought.... alcohol. :shock:

Could it be because I've quite alcohol????? May have affected my cycle. Just googled and found this:



> Alcohol disrupts the hormonal imbalance of the female reproductive system, leading to menstrual irregularities, and even anovulatory cycles, (menstrual cycles where ovulation fails to occur). These changes can drastically decrease a womans chance of becoming pregnant and thus affect fertility.

Both DH and I quit the odd tipple when we read that it can effect fertility for both of us. I wonder if quitting alcohol had an effect on my cycle??? Hmmm worth considering.


----------



## dachsundmom

bittybobby said:


> I just had a thought.... alcohol. :shock:
> 
> Could it be because I've quite alcohol????? May have affected my cycle. Just googled and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> Alcohol disrupts the hormonal imbalance of the female reproductive system, leading to menstrual irregularities, and even anovulatory cycles, (menstrual cycles where ovulation fails to occur). These changes can drastically decrease a womans chance of becoming pregnant and thus affect fertility.
> 
> Both DH and I quit the odd tipple when we read that it can effect fertility for both of us. I wonder if quitting alcohol had an effect on my cycle??? Hmmm worth considering.Click to expand...

Though you can't tell from some of my posts, I have cut down the alcohol, lol. I don't deny it when I feel like having a glass of wine or a cocktail, but I don't go overboard....ok, not that often. :happydance:


----------



## bittybobby

dachsundmom said:


> Here's to booze and espresso!:hugs:

 I've just posted about booze coincidentally. We both quit booze and caffeine because we were told it seriously affects fertility.



> Women wanting to become pregnant are as likely to succeed by giving up alcohol and caffeine than by attending a fertility clinic, a nutrition specialist claims.
> Dr Emma Derbyshire said that 32 per cent of those having trouble conceiving became pregnant by giving up stimulants compared to 33 per cent after IVF treatment.
> And she revealed that quitting smoking is as important as a healthy diet in improving a woman's fertility. Previous studies have shown that smoking can delay a woman's chances of getting pregnant by two months.
> Dr Derbyshire, of Manchester Metropolitan University, said couples should tackle their unhealthy lifestyles first before choosing expensive fertility treatment.
> 'Women wanting to get pregnant stand nearly the same chance of conceiving if they cut out alcohol and caffeine as if they attend an IVF clinic for fertility treatment,' she said.
> Dr Derbyshire said the odds of conceiving fall from 60 per cent in women who have one to five alcoholic drinks a week to 30 per cent for those consuming more than ten.
> 
> And she warned caffeine may also reduce a woman's chances of becoming pregnant, saying no more than 300mg - or three cups of coffee or tea - should be consumed in a day.

The report makes quite interesting reading when you see the statistics against IVF! :shock: 
:hugs:


----------



## bittybobby

dachsundmom said:


> bittybobby said:
> 
> 
> I just had a thought.... alcohol. :shock:
> 
> Could it be because I've quite alcohol????? May have affected my cycle. Just googled and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> Alcohol disrupts the hormonal imbalance of the female reproductive system, leading to menstrual irregularities, and even anovulatory cycles, (menstrual cycles where ovulation fails to occur). These changes can drastically decrease a woman&#8217;s chance of becoming pregnant and thus affect fertility.
> 
> Both DH and I quit the odd tipple when we read that it can effect fertility for both of us. I wonder if quitting alcohol had an effect on my cycle??? Hmmm worth considering.Click to expand...
> 
> Though you can't tell from some of my posts, I have cut down the alcohol, lol. I don't deny it when I feel like having a glass of wine or a cocktail, but I don't go overboard....ok, not that often. :happydance:Click to expand...

 :rofl: I must admit I miss my glass of chilled white wine. I've just posted about that actually (suppose it will be above this now!). We quit completely because we saw the stats and were advised it would increase our chances. 

Oooh a cold beer would be lovely right now :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Bitty- if you look back in the threads, Sarah posted one about caffeine and there was a pretty good discussion on it; might help you decide.

IMHO, the more you get into this, the more you will doubt yourself and I am pretty sure there is a study for everything, lol! Also, it is very hard to find studies that agree on anything, including alcohol consumption.

Do what you are comfortable with, but don't give up everything you enjoy either. Otherwise, there is just no point.


----------



## Sewergrrl

dachsundmom said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you girls tried baby aspirin? Someone suggested it to me the other day. Cant remember why the conversation came up as i have told no-one that we are ttc but she thought it helped in someway.
> 
> ???
> 
> Wendy
> x
> 
> I thought that baby aspirin was only to be taken if recommended by a doctor :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> No idea hun, it was the first i had heard of it. Didnt even know there was such a thing as baby aspirin.Click to expand...
> 
> It's the 81mg aspirin and maybe it's marketed in the UK as 'low dose' aspirin for heart health. My doctor advised me not to take it as my uterine lining is fine. If you take the aspirin and don't need it, it might thin the lining too much and implantation can be a big problem.
> 
> It is an NSAID drug, just like ibuprofen or naproxen- same reasons docs don't like those during the TWW. They are all blood thinners.
> 
> Hope that helps. :hugs:Click to expand...

When I was pregnant with DD, my OB suggested I take a low dose aspirin not during pregnany, but always. Shows how different docs are! :)


----------



## bittybobby

dachsundmom said:


> Do what you are comfortable with, but don't give up everything you enjoy either. Otherwise, there is just no point.

Hi DM - it's like peanuts. One minute you have to avoid them like the plague, the next they're fine to eat. :shrug: Crazy :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

hockey24 said:


> I will be joining the August test group - the witch arrived this morning loud and clear! :growlmad:
> 
> Good luck to all the other July testers and hoping to see some BFP's today!

Sorry she got you :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Macwooly said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you girls tried baby aspirin? Someone suggested it to me the other day. Cant remember why the conversation came up as i have told no-one that we are ttc but she thought it helped in someway.
> 
> ???
> 
> Wendy
> x
> 
> I thought that baby aspirin was only to be taken if recommended by a doctor :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes, this is true. If a person doesn't need aspirin because increased blood clotting is NOT contributing to recurring miscarriages, then aspirin can in fact be harmful. Always discuss with your doctor before starting it!


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo love your plan :thumbup:

Well looking at my chart it's doing the same as last cycle so I'm expecting a temp dip tomorrow followed by dips the next 2 days then AF but I'm ok about it as DH & I gave it our best :)

And when AF arrives I will get to go nuts with coca cola and G&T :happydance: 

I have never really drank more than 1-2 units of alcohol (1-2 single G&Ts) a month so I don't worry about alcohol affecting my fertility; I don't smoke and from cd1 to ovulation I have about 200mg of caffeine a day then cut it out almost completely but if I fancy a can of coke or a cup of tea I'll have one.

I do believe in having every thing in moderation (unlike when I was 21 then it was excesses of everything :laugh2:) so if I want a coke I'll have one as the stress I feel denying myself I feel is worse for me than a little of what I fancy :)

But everyone is different so do what feels comfortable for you :thumbup:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Sewergrrl said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you girls tried baby aspirin? Someone suggested it to me the other day. Cant remember why the conversation came up as i have told no-one that we are ttc but she thought it helped in someway.
> 
> ???
> 
> Wendy
> x
> 
> I thought that baby aspirin was only to be taken if recommended by a doctor :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> No idea hun, it was the first i had heard of it. Didnt even know there was such a thing as baby aspirin.Click to expand...
> 
> It's the 81mg aspirin and maybe it's marketed in the UK as 'low dose' aspirin for heart health. My doctor advised me not to take it as my uterine lining is fine. If you take the aspirin and don't need it, it might thin the lining too much and implantation can be a big problem.
> 
> It is an NSAID drug, just like ibuprofen or naproxen- same reasons docs don't like those during the TWW. They are all blood thinners.
> 
> Hope that helps. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> When I was pregnant with DD, my OB suggested I take a low dose aspirin not during pregnany, but always. Shows how different docs are! :)Click to expand...

I meant not ONLY during pregnany, but always.


----------



## LLbean

Wendyk07 said:


> Have any of you girls tried baby aspirin? Someone suggested it to me the other day. Cant remember why the conversation came up as i have told no-one that we are ttc but she thought it helped in someway.
> 
> ???
> 
> Wendy
> x

I did and OMG was I regretting it! Guess I don't need it cause when AF showed up it was like a murder scene! I mean massive overflow, big huge blobs...ugh... not pretty at all


----------



## sarahincanada

boooo Indigo, I came on to see if your temp had gone up!
oh well, I like your plan for cycle 5 :thumbup:
by the way what country do you live in? I dont think I know and just curious.

Grrrr is it Thursday yet? If Im not pregnant this month I get to go to Vegas (if I am I still want to go, but hubby doesnt want me flying so early on) so I win either way!! Next month Im doing the same as this month but will ask them about LP support. Then Im having august off, no temping etc as my family are here. also if I got pregnant that month its a may baby and my SIL is getting married next may so I thought it might be too much. then IUI in September or October. Determind to get pregnant this year! looking at the bigger picture, trying not to focus on the month to month :wacko: :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you girls tried baby aspirin? Someone suggested it to me the other day. Cant remember why the conversation came up as i have told no-one that we are ttc but she thought it helped in someway.
> 
> ???
> 
> Wendy
> x
> 
> I did and OMG was I regretting it! Guess I don't need it cause when AF showed up it was like a murder scene! I mean massive overflow, big huge blobs...ugh... not pretty at allClick to expand...

definitely read about quite a few people taking it on here, especially those that had a MC as its supposed to help with blood flow and lining. I dont like to take anything unless my dr tells me too, Im too nervous about messing up things. Thats why I dont go for any of the herbal things either. I do reflexology, thats as alternative as I get!!


----------



## tulip girl

hockey24 - sorry the witch arrived. Big hugs. x x

Indigo - Grrrrr, for the temp dip, I had a nosey at your chart yesterday and it was looking lovely. Loving you positivity and your plans for your holiday though. :drunk: chin chin! x x 

I'm currently in the boring bit, CD 3 waiting for af to sod-off then I can get organised (aka....begin the bonk-fest!!)

Babydust. x x x


----------



## Jodes2011

hockey24 said:


> I will be joining the August test group - the witch arrived this morning loud and clear! :growlmad:
> 
> Good luck to all the other July testers and hoping to see some BFP's today!

:hugs: x


----------



## struth

Sorry to hear about those who have been got by AF/ are out.



bittybobby said:


> Notwithstanding my thoughts that Pregnacare messed up my cycle, I have never had period symptoms like this over so many days. I'm a wham, bham, AF over type of gal.

What makes you think that pregnacare messed up your cycle bittybotty? I'm taking that at the moment and just wondered what you thought about it/what experiences you had?


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks everyone....:hugs:

Wooly.....I really wanted to take a cycle off, but DH didn't agree....so we compromised...NTNP this cycle...

Sarah...I live in the USA...


----------



## Macwooly

DH & I are NTNP next month too as I want a cycle off and he doesn't as well :)

Now the odds are one of us will get a BFP next month and I really want it to be you :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> DH & I are NTNP next month too as I want a cycle off and he doesn't as well :)
> 
> Now the odds are one of us will get a BFP next month and I really want it to be you :dust:

No....I want it to be you....:friends:


----------



## Desperado167

I want it to be both of you,:friends::friends::friends::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## Macwooly

Thank you both :friends:

DH wants triplets in born in July though so happy to wait till October for my BFP :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> DH & I are NTNP next month too as I want a cycle off and he doesn't as well :)
> 
> Now the odds are one of us will get a BFP next month and I really want it to be you :dust:
> 
> No....I want it to be you....:friends:Click to expand...

imagine if we had a crystal ball that says that we would all have our BFPs by the end of the year. Wouldnt that make this whole thing easier to take? then we wouldnt care month to month as we would know its going to happen. I try and keep that thought even though I have no crystal ball. then if 2012 comes and I dont have a bfp I wont be on here as I'll be in the loony bin!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Desperado167 said:


> I want it to be both of you,:friends::friends::friends::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bittybobby

struth said:


> Sorry to hear about those who have been got by AF/ are out.
> 
> 
> 
> bittybobby said:
> 
> 
> Notwithstanding my thoughts that Pregnacare messed up my cycle, I have never had period symptoms like this over so many days. I'm a wham, bham, AF over type of gal.
> 
> What makes you think that pregnacare messed up your cycle bittybotty? I'm taking that at the moment and just wondered what you thought about it/what experiences you had?Click to expand...

Hi struth

This is our first month TTC. I dont know what my regular cycle is but the calendar I'm keeping defaults to 28 days so I should have had my AF on Friday. Its now Sunday and there's no sign. Now this could be because my cycle is more than 28 days (and that is probably the reason other than the unusual mild cramps I had last week) however I read a thread on here about Pregnacare and how some ladies had missed their AF and were blaming the vits.

Here's the link hun https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...gnacare-conception-tablets-missed-period.html

It was just a thought - if I hadnt had these strange cramps I would just have thought my cycle was longer than 28 - but my AF is usually all over and done with in 4-5 days and I started having cramps, nausea etc last week but still no show and now no cramps. Other than this no side effects for either me or DH (except yellow pee!!)

Its driving me a bit nuts wondering what's going on to be honest but all will sort itself out no doubt.....

Oh and 2 x :bfn: yesterday

Hope that makes sense :hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Hello everyone :flower:

AF is due on the 9th.. um.. how early can I test?

Lots and lots of :dust:

C xx


----------



## Indigo77

tigerlily1975 said:


> Hello everyone :flower:
> 
> AF is due on the 9th.. um.. how early can I test?
> 
> Lots and lots of :dust:
> 
> C xx

You may test on the 9th....:winkwink:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Indigo77 said:


> tigerlily1975 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone :flower:
> 
> AF is due on the 9th.. um.. how early can I test?
> 
> Lots and lots of :dust:
> 
> C xx
> 
> You may test on the 9th....:winkwink:Click to expand...

Haha! :haha: Thank, Indigo :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

If you can hold off I would wait till AF day to test :thumbup:

I personally don't test earlier as I know I wouldn't trust the result I get and I would think I had tested too early but that's just me :)


----------



## Indigo77

tigerlily1975 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerlily1975 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone :flower:
> 
> AF is due on the 9th.. um.. how early can I test?
> 
> Lots and lots of :dust:
> 
> C xx
> 
> You may test on the 9th....:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! :haha: Thank, Indigo :hugs:Click to expand...

Anytime, TigerLily...:winkwink:.....:friends:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Thank you both :friends:
> 
> DH wants triplets in born in July though so happy to wait till October for my BFP :thumbup:

Okay...then I hope it's me.....:rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha:

:friends: :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

tigerlily1975 said:


> Hello everyone :flower:
> 
> AF is due on the 9th.. um.. how early can I test?
> 
> Lots and lots of :dust:
> 
> C xx

Never listen to me; I would've been peeing on things starting tomorrow, lol. :wacko:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Macwooly said:


> If you can hold off I would wait till AF day to test :thumbup:
> 
> I personally don't test earlier as I know I wouldn't trust the result I get and I would think I had tested too early but that's just me :)


Thanks, MacWooly :hugs:

I've always said I'd only test when AF was late.. but so far she's been right on time (boo!), so I've had no need!

FX for ya, hun!

C xx


----------



## tigerlily1975

dachsundmom said:


> tigerlily1975 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone :flower:
> 
> AF is due on the 9th.. um.. how early can I test?
> 
> Lots and lots of :dust:
> 
> C xx
> 
> Never listen to me; I would've been peeing on things starting tomorrow, lol. :wacko:Click to expand...

Hee! :haha: I have a few HPTs in the cabinet, it's very, VERY tempting! 

:hugs: C xx


----------



## Shelley71

I think that it is always best to wait until AF should show before testing. 

The idea of testing too early makes me nauseous because I don't want to get that faint BFP, and then it not take and have to deal with a CP. I don't really want to know until it's real. 

BUT, having said that (hahaha), I can imagine that if I have TONS of symptoms (but, of course, I would NEVER symptom spot!) that I would cave close to AF. The symptoms though, would have to be SO COMPLETELY out of the ordinary in order for me to want to check.

I'm scheduled to test on July 26th if I O around the 18th like FF marks me. If I O earlier, like it seems I might, then I'll move it up. That is IF I O.


----------



## tigerlily1975

Shelley71 said:


> I think that it is always best to wait until AF should show before testing.
> 
> The idea of testing too early makes me nauseous because I don't want to get that faint BFP, and then it not take and have to deal with a CP. I don't really want to know until it's real.
> 
> BUT, having said that (hahaha), I can imagine that if I have TONS of symptoms (but, of course, I would NEVER symptom spot!) that I would cave close to AF. The symptoms though, would have to be SO COMPLETELY out of the ordinary in order for me to want to check.
> 
> I'm scheduled to test on July 26th if I O around the 18th like FF marks me. If I O earlier, like it seems I might, then I'll move it up. That is IF I O.

Good luck, Shelley, I'm crossing everything for you :flower:

Oh, the joy of symptom spotting! I always wonder if anyone actually manages to get through a month without spotting?! I try, but I've never succeeded. 

Big :hugs: C xx


----------



## Macwooly

tigerlily1975 said:


> Shelley71 said:
> 
> 
> I think that it is always best to wait until AF should show before testing.
> 
> The idea of testing too early makes me nauseous because I don't want to get that faint BFP, and then it not take and have to deal with a CP. I don't really want to know until it's real.
> 
> BUT, having said that (hahaha), I can imagine that if I have TONS of symptoms (but, of course, I would NEVER symptom spot!) that I would cave close to AF. The symptoms though, would have to be SO COMPLETELY out of the ordinary in order for me to want to check.
> 
> I'm scheduled to test on July 26th if I O around the 18th like FF marks me. If I O earlier, like it seems I might, then I'll move it up. That is IF I O.
> 
> Good luck, Shelley, I'm crossing everything for you :flower:
> 
> Oh, the joy of symptom spotting! I always wonder if anyone actually manages to get through a month without spotting?! I try, but I've never succeeded.
> 
> Big :hugs: C xxClick to expand...

Well so far this month I haven't looked for or noticed symptoms and the only thing I have done is compare my chart to last months and noticed a similar pattern which I think (dependant on tomorrow's temps) could indicate AF :witch: is on her way to visit me


----------



## tigerlily1975

Macwooly said:


> tigerlily1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelley71 said:
> 
> 
> I think that it is always best to wait until AF should show before testing.
> 
> The idea of testing too early makes me nauseous because I don't want to get that faint BFP, and then it not take and have to deal with a CP. I don't really want to know until it's real.
> 
> BUT, having said that (hahaha), I can imagine that if I have TONS of symptoms (but, of course, I would NEVER symptom spot!) that I would cave close to AF. The symptoms though, would have to be SO COMPLETELY out of the ordinary in order for me to want to check.
> 
> I'm scheduled to test on July 26th if I O around the 18th like FF marks me. If I O earlier, like it seems I might, then I'll move it up. That is IF I O.
> 
> Good luck, Shelley, I'm crossing everything for you :flower:
> 
> Oh, the joy of symptom spotting! I always wonder if anyone actually manages to get through a month without spotting?! I try, but I've never succeeded.
> 
> Big :hugs: C xxClick to expand...
> 
> Well so far this month I haven't looked for or noticed symptoms and the only thing I have done is compare my chart to last months and noticed a similar pattern which I think (dependant on tomorrow's temps) could indicate AF :witch: is on her way to visit meClick to expand...

Oh, I really hope that's not the case :hugs: The old :witch: needs to take a hike, for all of us!

I'm puzzled this month as I usually start getting AF symptoms a week before I'm due and I've had nothing. Then again, I did O later than usual, so maybe AF will also be a few days late, too... could mean a lot of POAS action next weekend! :wacko:


----------



## Conina

Ok, not getting excited. As I've said, talking about relaxing about drinking etc, I've done just about everything this month you shouldn't do while TTC. After 10 months I'm thinking, well, it's not happened so far, why should it happen this month, so I've been totally relaxed. BUT FF says AF should have arrived today, and no sign so far... I'm even checking before I post this, in case I'm just tempting fate...

(Way to relax - Glee live today!!! SUCH good fun!!!!)


----------



## Shelley71

Conina said:


> Ok, not getting excited. As I've said, talking about relaxing about drinking etc, I've done just about everything this month you shouldn't do while TTC. After 10 months I'm thinking, well, it's not happened so far, why should it happen this month, so I've been totally relaxed. BUT FF says AF should have arrived today, and no sign so far... I'm even checking before I post this, in case I'm just tempting fate...
> 
> (Way to relax - Glee live today!!! SUCH good fun!!!!)



Good luck! Hope the :witch: stays away!


----------



## Indigo77

GL Conina! Keep us posted....


----------



## tigerlily1975

Conina said:


> Ok, not getting excited. As I've said, talking about relaxing about drinking etc, I've done just about everything this month you shouldn't do while TTC. After 10 months I'm thinking, well, it's not happened so far, why should it happen this month, so I've been totally relaxed. BUT FF says AF should have arrived today, and no sign so far... I'm even checking before I post this, in case I'm just tempting fate...
> 
> (Way to relax - Glee live today!!! SUCH good fun!!!!)

Ooh, exciting!! Fingers and toes are firmly crossed... :thumbup:

Oh, and I am soooo jealous that you saw Glee live!


----------



## Conina

Actually, now I look at it, countdown to pregnancy has AF due today, FF says tomorrow :wacko::wacko: Well we'll say anyway.

Tigerlily - it was soooooo fab!! Just not long enough... And if it's possible I love Kurt even more now than I did before (in a bring him home to my mum type way, not a weird sex way...)


----------



## tigerlily1975

Conina said:


> Actually, now I look at it, countdown to pregnancy has AF due today, FF says tomorrow :wacko::wacko: Well we'll say anyway.
> 
> Tigerlily - it was soooooo fab!! Just not long enough... And if it's possible I love Kurt even more now than I did before (in a bring him home to my mum type way, not a weird sex way...)

Haha! :haha: I know what you mean, he has an amazing voice! Some friends went to the show in Manchester and they said he absolutely stole the show.


----------



## Macwooly

Conina said:


> Ok, not getting excited. As I've said, talking about relaxing about drinking etc, I've done just about everything this month you shouldn't do while TTC. After 10 months I'm thinking, well, it's not happened so far, why should it happen this month, so I've been totally relaxed. BUT FF says AF should have arrived today, and no sign so far... I'm even checking before I post this, in case I'm just tempting fate...
> 
> (Way to relax - Glee live today!!! SUCH good fun!!!!)

Really hoping this is your month and the old :witch: knows to leave you alone :dust:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

GL Conina!!!

I loved the Glee live show! Saw it a few weeks ago, we were sitting first row to the extra little stage so got to see them very up close. Even got some great pics!

So DH and I were chatting about trying seriously this month. Even on a good month RE: timing of SMEP, there is only 20% chance of successful pregnancy, so I figure why not? Don't know if I have him convinced yet... His final exams would be end of April and if we do conceive this month, baby would be due April 4th (if I O when I should). Arghhhhh decisions decisions...


----------



## Bubba3

Good luck Conina hope she stays away .
We had the same discussion Junebug . Whatever you decide will be right for you.:thumbup: 
I like your plan too Indigo , sorry about your temps . Like Dach I don't want to be negative but sometimes when you know you just know. 
Afm , I'm actually enjoying this cycle ( I know i know haven't hit the tough part yet ) but well be busy house hunting and picking up our old life in Oz so I should be distracted !:wacko: I think I hit a low last month because it was the 12 month mark so I feel better now. I ve also realized we have to get on it earlier cd6 for me today so let the show begin :winkwink: we've agreed to try the smep , trouble is I actually go off sex with all the pressure . I find it just turns me off , no matter how much we say to each other let's just have fun not think about making babies bla bla bla. Anyone else feel like this ?:shrug:
Anyway , af finished yesterday , had a good nights sleep last night so here starts the dance off ! I'm only temping till o too , hoping this will aid a relaxed cycle :happydance:
Oh and by the way , that last ramble was just a warm up X


----------



## bittybobby

Morning. The day has started with a :bfn: and STILL no AF to be seen.


----------



## Macwooly

bittybobby said:


> Morning. The day has started with a :bfn: and STILL no AF to be seen.

 :hugs::hugs::hugs:


AFM - temps have gone down which is the same as last cycle so reckon the old :witch: will be here for her visit either Wednesday or Thursday. But that's ok :)


----------



## tulip girl

Conina - Fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## tulip girl

Macwooly said:


> bittybobby said:
> 
> 
> Morning. The day has started with a :bfn: and STILL no AF to be seen.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM - temps have gone down which is the same as last cycle so reckon the old :witch: will be here for her visit either Wednesday or Thursday. But that's ok :)Click to expand...

bittybobby - Boooo for the BFN! hoping you tested a little too early. x

Macwooly - Sorry that your temps have gone down. Good luck for the next cycle. x 

CD 4 for me, AF has bogged off....let the fun commence! :winkwink: 

Babydust. x x x


----------



## Bubba3

Sorry about temps Macwooly:flower: I bet Mr macwooly has lots of treats to keep you going :hugs:


----------



## struth

bittybobby said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about those who have been got by AF/ are out.
> 
> 
> 
> bittybobby said:
> 
> 
> Notwithstanding my thoughts that Pregnacare messed up my cycle, I have never had period symptoms like this over so many days. I'm a wham, bham, AF over type of gal.
> 
> What makes you think that pregnacare messed up your cycle bittybotty? I'm taking that at the moment and just wondered what you thought about it/what experiences you had?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi struth
> 
> This is our first month TTC. I dont know what my regular cycle is but the calendar I'm keeping defaults to 28 days so I should have had my AF on Friday. Its now Sunday and there's no sign. Now this could be because my cycle is more than 28 days (and that is probably the reason other than the unusual mild cramps I had last week) however I read a thread on here about Pregnacare and how some ladies had missed their AF and were blaming the vits.
> 
> Here's the link hun https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...gnacare-conception-tablets-missed-period.html
> 
> It was just a thought - if I hadnt had these strange cramps I would just have thought my cycle was longer than 28 - but my AF is usually all over and done with in 4-5 days and I started having cramps, nausea etc last week but still no show and now no cramps. Other than this no side effects for either me or DH (except yellow pee!!)
> 
> Its driving me a bit nuts wondering what's going on to be honest but all will sort itself out no doubt.....
> 
> Oh and 2 x :bfn: yesterday
> 
> Hope that makes sense :hugs:Click to expand...

Just had a read through the thread - I guess it makes sense that the vitamins can alter your cycle. We are what we eat after all. There are so many different supplements that are spoken about on here - and they all have different functions. If we suddenly starts taking a multivitamin then I guess it is likely that it can alter things. 

I have been taking it for about 7 months and haven't noticed anything awry (but then my cycles are messed up due to possible PCOS and endo anyway!). 

Is this your first cycle off birth control? That can mess with your cycle for a while? Maybe your cramps were ovulation? When I came off the pill I had a couple of episodes of really bad cramps - both in the night and both woke me. During one of them I was actually sick. Whether this was my body waking up after being on the pill or perhaps it was endo/PCOS symptoms - who knows!

I guess that is the thing about TTC - it is the unknown and the second guessing all the time. The best thing for us would be to try and relax, forget symptom spotting and just chill out - but that is easier said than done!

I hope that you get some answers soon and that your cycle becomes regular :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Thanks ladies :hugs: 

I'm out next cycle already as DH & I are having a month off TTC totally. I will be temping & using my CBFM to ensure we avoid BDing around my fertile time so I expect AF around 7/8 July then 3/4 August but want AF visits due 29 August to be postponed for 9 months :)

So ladies all my :dust: for July is heading for each and every one of you and I hope & pray for all of you to get your BFPs :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## struth

Conina said:


> Actually, now I look at it, countdown to pregnancy has AF due today, FF says tomorrow :wacko::wacko: Well we'll say anyway.
> 
> Tigerlily - it was soooooo fab!! Just not long enough... And if it's possible I love Kurt even more now than I did before (in a bring him home to my mum type way, not a weird sex way...)

GL Conina! Keep us posted x


----------



## struth

Sorry that your temps have dive Macwooly - I hope she stays away from August for you :hugs:

bittybobby - let's hope your bfp comes tomorrow x

AFM - I'm due to test tomorrow before I go for my gynae appointment but I have now been spotting for three days. I think AF will arrive today or tomorrow. I'm definitely out - it is now just a matter of how long my LP is going to be. I'm hoping that she will hold off until tomorrow as that would make it 10 days (and I can cope with an LP of 10 days or more - 9 days would be too short!). I was hoping that after a 12 day LP last cycle that it would stay that long but it seems that it is going to be shorter again :-(

So much for a uniform length LP - mine has been 11 days, then 9, then 12 and now 9/10?!


----------



## Macwooly

I do hope AF stays off a few days and lets you have a longer LP :hugs: Good luck with your gynae appointment x


----------



## Wendyk07

The final results for out June testers. Didnt we do well. :hugs:

Results for June: (Calculated using 36 results and 50 testers)

BFP's - 39%
Witch - 61%

(Calculated using full table including those with no results)
BFP'S - 28%
Witch - 44%
unknown - 28%


----------



## NorthStar

Sorry about your temps Macwooly, but I also know you have some fun stuff planned for your month off, and are looking forward to that.

And treats when your AF arrives, girl that husband of yours is a keeper!


----------



## sumatwsimit

struth said:


> bittybobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about those who have been got by AF/ are out.
> 
> 
> 
> bittybobby said:
> 
> 
> Notwithstanding my thoughts that Pregnacare messed up my cycle, I have never had period symptoms like this over so many days. I'm a wham, bham, AF over type of gal.
> 
> What makes you think that pregnacare messed up your cycle bittybotty? I'm taking that at the moment and just wondered what you thought about it/what experiences you had?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi struth
> 
> This is our first month TTC. I dont know what my regular cycle is but the calendar I'm keeping defaults to 28 days so I should have had my AF on Friday. Its now Sunday and there's no sign. Now this could be because my cycle is more than 28 days (and that is probably the reason other than the unusual mild cramps I had last week) however I read a thread on here about Pregnacare and how some ladies had missed their AF and were blaming the vits.
> 
> Here's the link hun https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...gnacare-conception-tablets-missed-period.html
> 
> It was just a thought - if I hadnt had these strange cramps I would just have thought my cycle was longer than 28 - but my AF is usually all over and done with in 4-5 days and I started having cramps, nausea etc last week but still no show and now no cramps. Other than this no side effects for either me or DH (except yellow pee!!)
> 
> Its driving me a bit nuts wondering what's going on to be honest but all will sort itself out no doubt.....
> 
> Oh and 2 x :bfn: yesterday
> 
> Hope that makes sense :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Just had a read through the thread - I guess it makes sense that the vitamins can alter your cycle. We are what we eat after all. There are so many different supplements that are spoken about on here - and they all have different functions. If we suddenly starts taking a multivitamin then I guess it is likely that it can alter things.
> 
> I have been taking it for about 7 months and haven't noticed anything awry (but then my cycles are messed up due to possible PCOS and endo anyway!).
> 
> Is this your first cycle off birth control? That can mess with your cycle for a while? Maybe your cramps were ovulation? When I came off the pill I had a couple of episodes of really bad cramps - both in the night and both woke me. During one of them I was actually sick. Whether this was my body waking up after being on the pill or perhaps it was endo/PCOS symptoms - who knows!
> 
> I guess that is the thing about TTC - it is the unknown and the second guessing all the time. The best thing for us would be to try and relax, forget symptom spotting and just chill out - but that is easier said than done!
> 
> I hope that you get some answers soon and that your cycle becomes regular :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree, the extra stuff we start to chuck down our throats daily in an attempt to give ourselves optimum baby making power has got to have a knock on affect without a doubt. The combination (mix) of supplements alone can make is feel a bit strange. Last mnth was TTC cycle 1 and after taking b6 for the first time, my cycle lengthened by 3 days and I suffered terrible period cramps for the first day ( and it was quite a heavy day no.1 for me). 

I don't want to sound pessimistic when I suggest this but perhaps creating a thread that contains information of possible side affects of a range of supplements we are taking, could be really helpful. For me, every 'symptom' I felt last month I googled in relation to the vitamins and supplements I started taking. Then, it became easier to rationalise why I may have been feeling the way I did ( hoping it was pregnancy of course) but helped me to keep a level head.:coffee: and not get my hopes up too much.

I'll do the thread :winkwink: and hopefully people will add to it.


----------



## struth

Wendyk07 said:


> The final results for out June testers. Didnt we do well. :hugs:
> 
> Results for June: (Calculated using 36 results and 50 testers)
> 
> BFP's - 39%
> Witch - 61%
> 
> (Calculated using full table including those with no results)
> BFP'S - 28%
> Witch - 44%
> unknown - 28%

Those stats are great! Thanks for posting them Wendy.


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bittybobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about those who have been got by AF/ are out.
> 
> 
> 
> bittybobby said:
> 
> 
> Notwithstanding my thoughts that Pregnacare messed up my cycle, I have never had period symptoms like this over so many days. I'm a wham, bham, AF over type of gal.
> 
> What makes you think that pregnacare messed up your cycle bittybotty? I'm taking that at the moment and just wondered what you thought about it/what experiences you had?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi struth
> 
> This is our first month TTC. I dont know what my regular cycle is but the calendar I'm keeping defaults to 28 days so I should have had my AF on Friday. Its now Sunday and there's no sign. Now this could be because my cycle is more than 28 days (and that is probably the reason other than the unusual mild cramps I had last week) however I read a thread on here about Pregnacare and how some ladies had missed their AF and were blaming the vits.
> 
> Here's the link hun https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...gnacare-conception-tablets-missed-period.html
> 
> It was just a thought - if I hadnt had these strange cramps I would just have thought my cycle was longer than 28 - but my AF is usually all over and done with in 4-5 days and I started having cramps, nausea etc last week but still no show and now no cramps. Other than this no side effects for either me or DH (except yellow pee!!)
> 
> Its driving me a bit nuts wondering what's going on to be honest but all will sort itself out no doubt.....
> 
> Oh and 2 x :bfn: yesterday
> 
> Hope that makes sense :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Just had a read through the thread - I guess it makes sense that the vitamins can alter your cycle. We are what we eat after all. There are so many different supplements that are spoken about on here - and they all have different functions. If we suddenly starts taking a multivitamin then I guess it is likely that it can alter things.
> 
> I have been taking it for about 7 months and haven't noticed anything awry (but then my cycles are messed up due to possible PCOS and endo anyway!).
> 
> Is this your first cycle off birth control? That can mess with your cycle for a while? Maybe your cramps were ovulation? When I came off the pill I had a couple of episodes of really bad cramps - both in the night and both woke me. During one of them I was actually sick. Whether this was my body waking up after being on the pill or perhaps it was endo/PCOS symptoms - who knows!
> 
> I guess that is the thing about TTC - it is the unknown and the second guessing all the time. The best thing for us would be to try and relax, forget symptom spotting and just chill out - but that is easier said than done!
> 
> I hope that you get some answers soon and that your cycle becomes regular :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, the extra stuff we start to chuck down our throats daily in an attempt to give ourselves optimum baby making power has got to have a knock on affect without a doubt. The combination (mix) of supplements alone can make is feel a bit strange. Last mnth was TTC cycle 1 and after taking b6 for the first time, my cycle lengthened by 3 days and I suffered terrible period cramps for the first day ( and it was quite a heavy day no.1 for me).
> 
> I don't want to sound pessimistic when I suggest this but perhaps creating a thread that contains information of possible side affects of a range of supplements we are taking, could be really helpful. For me, every 'symptom' I felt last month I googled in relation to the vitamins and supplements I started taking. Then, it became easier to rationalise why I may have been feeling the way I did ( hoping it was pregnancy of course) but helped me to keep a level head.:coffee: and not get my hopes up too much.
> 
> I'll do the thread :winkwink: and hopefully people will add to it.Click to expand...

I think it's a great idea. If i get my AF i will be buying some myself to help with CM x


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> bittybobby said:
> 
> 
> Morning. The day has started with a :bfn: and STILL no AF to be seen.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM - temps have gone down which is the same as last cycle so reckon the old :witch: will be here for her visit either Wednesday or Thursday. But that's ok :)Click to expand...

Sorry hun why is it so hard? :hugs: keep positive x


----------



## Jodes2011

Conina said:


> Ok, not getting excited. As I've said, talking about relaxing about drinking etc, I've done just about everything this month you shouldn't do while TTC. After 10 months I'm thinking, well, it's not happened so far, why should it happen this month, so I've been totally relaxed. BUT FF says AF should have arrived today, and no sign so far... I'm even checking before I post this, in case I'm just tempting fate...
> 
> (Way to relax - Glee live today!!! SUCH good fun!!!!)

Lots of luck conina i hope it's a BFP x


----------



## Wendyk07

Bleeding finally stopped so i can now get ready for the shagathon. lol

Doing the SMEP plan so DH had better be ready.

macwooly/indigo - am sorry you think you are out this month. I still have everything crossed for you though. :hugs:


----------



## struth

Wendyk07 said:


> Bleeding finally stopped so i can now get ready for the shagathon. lol
> 
> Doing the SMEP plan so DH had better be ready.
> 
> macwooly/indigo - am sorry you think you are out this month. I still have everything crossed for you though. :hugs:

Glad to hear that your bleeding has stopped - I picked up from your sig that you have had a loss - so sorry honey. 

I hope you get a sticky bean this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes2011 said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Ok, not getting excited. As I've said, talking about relaxing about drinking etc, I've done just about everything this month you shouldn't do while TTC. After 10 months I'm thinking, well, it's not happened so far, why should it happen this month, so I've been totally relaxed. BUT FF says AF should have arrived today, and no sign so far... I'm even checking before I post this, in case I'm just tempting fate...
> 
> (Way to relax - Glee live today!!! SUCH good fun!!!!)
> 
> Lots of luck conina i hope it's a BFP xClick to expand...

Ditto! Everything crossed for you. How was Glee?


----------



## Wendyk07

struth said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Bleeding finally stopped so i can now get ready for the shagathon. lol
> 
> Doing the SMEP plan so DH had better be ready.
> 
> macwooly/indigo - am sorry you think you are out this month. I still have everything crossed for you though. :hugs:
> 
> Glad to hear that your bleeding has stopped - I picked up from your sig that you have had a loss - so sorry honey.
> 
> I hope you get a sticky bean this cycle :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi hun, it was a chemical last month. Devastating but i just had to pick myself up and get on with it. Am hoping that i am lucky this month and am going to give it a bloody good shot. DH doesnt know what he is in for.


----------



## Wendyk07

Good luck and :dust: to all those that are testing around this time.

01/7/11 - sarahincanada
01/7/11 - dachsundmom
01/7/11 - Indigo77

02/7/11 - hockey24

03/7/11 - Conina
03/7/11 - bittybobby

04/7/11 - silktree
04/7/11 - babyhopes201


----------



## Conina

Wendyk07 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Ok, not getting excited. As I've said, talking about relaxing about drinking etc, I've done just about everything this month you shouldn't do while TTC. After 10 months I'm thinking, well, it's not happened so far, why should it happen this month, so I've been totally relaxed. BUT FF says AF should have arrived today, and no sign so far... I'm even checking before I post this, in case I'm just tempting fate...
> 
> (Way to relax - Glee live today!!! SUCH good fun!!!!)
> 
> Lots of luck conina i hope it's a BFP xClick to expand...
> 
> Ditto! Everything crossed for you. How was Glee?Click to expand...

Thanks everyone. Still no sign of AF - keep running to the toilet in case but all clear so far.

Glee was fab!!! Such good fun, although I thought they could have played for longer. Kurt is my hero!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Anyone heard from Silktree?

I notice that her stats and tickers have changed. I think this is our first :bfp: of the month :wohoo:


----------



## Macwooly

Well her FF chart shows a positive hpt has been recorded and she has added tickers :)

Maybe she is till trying to process the information :)


----------



## Jax41

:wave: Morning everyone, hope you all had a lovely weekend?!

Indigo - sorry your temp dipped and you think AF is on her way

Macwooly - :kiss:

Wendy - glad you're back in the saddle again, good luck this cycle will be watching youhoo!!

Conina - good luck - getting excited for you!! So jealous of you going to see Glee, they are my absolute guilty pleasure!!!

Tigerlily - No SSing and don't buy any HPT's then there's no temptation to POAS!! I'm the same as you, AF never lets me down either so never get the chance to test, lets hope she goes on a 9 month hol for you this cycle!!

Bubba - love your rambles of a mad woman too honey, don't stop! Good luck with the 'dance off' this cycle, bet you look gorgeous covered in sequins!!!:haha: So hope you get your BFP!

Bittybob - sorry about the BFN this morning but you're not out yet, got everything Xed for you

Tulipgirl - get dancing :sex::bunny::sex::bunny:!!!

Struth - good luck with the gynea appt, let us know how it goes yea? I'll be thinking about you!

Northstar, Jodes, Junebug, wow there are so many of us now!! Big hugs :hugs: Nope not heard a bean from silktree Wendy, lets hope there's one there and she'll come and let us know for definate soon!!!!

AFM, CD23 for me - need I say more!!

C'mon we can do this, here's to a great week girls!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

I've had some spotting this morning but nothing else as yet. This maybe crappy :witch: or implantation? I think it's the first one. Will keep you posted.


----------



## bittybobby

Good afternoon ladies - DH and I have been for a super hike in the country park this morning. It was lovely to get outside, stretch the legs and not think about bloomin' tests or AFs or BFNs etc. We treated ourselves to ice cream then went for a long drive to see the 'outside' of a house we've seen for sale. It's been a lovely morning and this afternoon we both have hair appointments and this evening we are cooking a meal together so all in all its turned out to be a lovely day. :flower:


----------



## Jax41

bittybobby said:


> Good afternoon ladies - DH and I have been for a super hike in the country park this morning. It was lovely to get outside, stretch the legs and not think about bloomin' tests or AFs or BFNs etc. We treated ourselves to ice cream then went for a long drive to see the 'outside' of a house we've seen for sale. It's been a lovely morning and this afternoon we both have hair appointments and this evening we are cooking a meal together so all in all its turned out to be a lovely day. :flower:

...ahh these are the best days I agree Bittybob, with your DH. I've just had a weekend of doing stuff like this with my DH and it's made me silly happy :flower:xXx


----------



## struth

bittybobby said:


> Good afternoon ladies - DH and I have been for a super hike in the country park this morning. It was lovely to get outside, stretch the legs and not think about bloomin' tests or AFs or BFNs etc. We treated ourselves to ice cream then went for a long drive to see the 'outside' of a house we've seen for sale. It's been a lovely morning and this afternoon we both have hair appointments and this evening we are cooking a meal together so all in all its turned out to be a lovely day. :flower:

Sounds like my kind of day....! Lovely!


----------



## Bubba3

Hi there Jax , I like the thought of you silly happy . Cd 23 hey, how you feeling ?:flower:
Me and sequins hmm not sure but think I may have to pull out all the big guns this month . Although dh just dared me to run out in the very heavy rain storm were having ( it's ok it's dark ) oh and were leaving the country , but there was lightening so I chickened : and no he didn't mean clothed. Think he's in the mood so I'm off :winkwink:
Jodes praying that it's implantation. Hang in there girl .
Have a great day all , there are a lot of us now phew .
Come on all you testers , big luck and dust to you :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls it just occured to me that i should add early August dates to the front page so that early August testers can still go through this month with the rest of us. I am not testing untl the very end of July, in fact i only just make it so i am really only a few days ahead of those who just miss out on July so we will be in the dreaded 2WW together. 
I think it makes sense at least until there is an August thread.

Let me know your thoughts. 

Wendy
xx


----------



## Jodes2011

Bubba3 said:


> Hi there Jax , I like the thought of you silly happy . Cd 23 hey, how you feeling ?:flower:
> Me and sequins hmm not sure but think I may have to pull out all the big guns this month . Although dh just dared me to run out in the very heavy rain storm were having ( it's ok it's dark ) oh and were leaving the country , but there was lightening so I chickened : and no he didn't mean clothed. Think he's in the mood so I'm off :winkwink:
> Jodes praying that it's implantation. Hang in there girl .
> Have a great day all , there are a lot of us now phew .
> Come on all you testers , big luck and dust to you :hugs:

Thanks my lovely. Haha get on with the :sex: xx


----------



## Macwooly

I think it makes sense Wendy :thumbup:

Well spotting has started so AF will be here with me by Wednesday which is one day sooner than FF said but that's ok. My next AF would be due about 1 August but Wendy no need to put me down as not TTC this cycle :) No POAS for me till about 29 August :)


----------



## bittybobby

Hurrah!!!!!! Some light spotting... I think AF has finally arrived. About bloomin' time too - now we can move on! No doubt our long walk today got things moving at last!!!... :happydance: So glad I know where I am now... I hate being in limbo x


----------



## Macwooly

bittybobby said:


> Hurrah!!!!!! Some light spotting... I think AF has finally arrived. About bloomin' time too - now we can move on! No doubt our long walk today got things moving at last!!!... :happydance: So glad I know where I am now... I hate being in limbo x

Glad your limbo seems to be ending :thumbup:

Loads and loads of :dust: for your new cycle :dust:


----------



## bittybobby

Macwooly said:


> bittybobby said:
> 
> 
> Hurrah!!!!!! Some light spotting... I think AF has finally arrived. About bloomin' time too - now we can move on! No doubt our long walk today got things moving at last!!!... :happydance: So glad I know where I am now... I hate being in limbo x
> 
> Glad your limbo seems to be ending :thumbup:
> 
> Loads and loads of :dust: for your new cycle :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks Macwooly x
As this was our 1st TTC I was getting rather worried about my AF so feel more peacefull now I'm 'back in the saddle' so to speak. Thank you for the baby dust for this cycle - :flower: Sending :dust: to you too :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

No please keep your dust for you :dust:

DH & I aren't TTC this cycle in fact we are only monitoring with the CBFM & temping to ensure we can avoid BDing at my fertile time. For personal reasons an April born baby isn't good for us so I won't be TTC again until August :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy- I think that is a great idea! Could you also move my test date to the 28th please?


----------



## Conina

I tested - BFN. Completely white. But still no AF. V confused...


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy- I think that is a great idea! Could you also move my test date to the 28th please?

Loads and loads of :dust: for you :dust: Hoping this is your BFP cycle :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> I tested - BFN. Completely white. But still no AF. V confused...

:hugs: I might have missed this before, but are you sure of your OV date?


----------



## Macwooly

Conina said:


> I tested - BFN. Completely white. But still no AF. V confused...

Sorry about your BFN :hugs: but hoping you will still see your BFP this cycle :dust:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Conina, bitty, sorry about the :bfn: :hugs:, maybe too early?

Macwooly, April baby not ideal here either, but part of me is antsing to get the show on the road... Don't think I have DH convinced so we may not be TTC in July either :-(

CD7 for me, planning on doing OPKs and temping anyways, my last cycle with O on CD20 was weird for me. Hope it goes back to my normal of O on CD16 or CD17...

Our first BFP for July?? ACKKKKKK!!!

Wendy, great idea to start the August thread going! :hugs: Thanks for doing this, you're a star! And our stats for June are GREAT!!! 28% BFP is wonderful!!!!!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Junebug :hugs: It is more me than DH who doesn't want to TTC in July but I do feel for you:hugs:


----------



## Conina

dachsundmom said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> I tested - BFN. Completely white. But still no AF. V confused...
> 
> :hugs: I might have missed this before, but are you sure of your OV date?Click to expand...

Well, going from my smilie OPK, I'm 13 DPO today. But my LP iis normally 12 days, or it has been for the last few cycles


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I monitor CM, BBT and use OPKs. Sometimes my ovulation temp surge only happens 2-3 days after my smilie OPK, maybe you O'ed a bit later and you're actually only 10-11DPO!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Conina said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conina said:
> 
> 
> I tested - BFN. Completely white. But still no AF. V confused...
> 
> :hugs: I might have missed this before, but are you sure of your OV date?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, going from my smilie OPK, I'm 13 DPO today. But my LP iis normally 12 days, or it has been for the last few cyclesClick to expand...

Got everything crossed for you hun. :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

SMEP starting today Wendy? :winkwink: DH won't know what hit him :rofl:

I'm starting OPKs in 5 days!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

bittybobby said:


> Hurrah!!!!!! Some light spotting... I think AF has finally arrived. About bloomin' time too - now we can move on! No doubt our long walk today got things moving at last!!!... :happydance: So glad I know where I am now... I hate being in limbo x

Am bummed you think the :witch: is around the corner but it will be good for you to know that you cycle is on track and can look forward to this one.


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> SMEP starting today Wendy? :winkwink: DH won't know what hit him :rofl:
> 
> I'm starting OPKs in 5 days!!!

Absolutely! LOL

Hes not home from work yet so i am hoping to have DS fed, bathed and in his bed by the time he gets here so theres no chance of escape. Am just gonna pounce when he puts the key in the door. \\:D/

Hes then got a night off, just as well or he would be :argh: :haha:

i think i will start will the OPK's around cd12. i dont think there is any point in doing it any earlier unless i get EWCM.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Agreed! I'm also starting OPKs on CD12.

Will have to chat seriously again with DH as I DO want to TTC this month... I think I will be able to handle a newborn and a 22 month old, I will have my sister living with me as our live-in nanny the whole time DH is away...


----------



## Shelley71

Conina - I agree that the OPK smiley doesn't tell you that you O'd. Only temping will tell you for sure. The smiley only says that you are close - whether or not the egg drops is a whole other thing.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Correct, the OPK only detects the LH surge (1-2 days before O typically, sometimes more!), not the actual ovulation (which only temping can detect!).


----------



## tulip girl

Conina said:


> I tested - BFN. Completely white. But still no AF. V confused...

Sorry about the BFN Conina, hoping you tested just a little too early. :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Right Wendy please could you put me down to be testing on 3 August.

I've had a complete U turn on TTC next cycle and it's thanks Indigo's words :)

I didn't want to have an April baby as my EDD would be around the time of one of my SILs' birthday and I have really issues with her and she is vile. But if I miss TTC for one month then I am giving her control over my life and punishing me & DH :nope: So I will not give this vile person control over my life!

DH & I went into this with the plan of we will give it 100% every month until we are rewarded with our BFP and damn it I am going to stick to that plan.


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Right Wendy please could you put me down to be testing on 3 August.
> 
> I've had a complete U turn on TTC next cycle and it's thanks Indigo's words :)
> 
> I didn't want to have an April baby as my EDD would be around the time of one of my SILs' birthday and I have really issues with her and she is vile. But if I miss TTC for one month then I am giving her control over my life and punishing me & DH :nope: So I will not give this vile person control over my life!
> 
> DH & I went into this with the plan of we will give it 100% every month until we are rewarded with our BFP and damn it I am going to stick to that plan.

:thumbup:....:hugs:.....:friends:


----------



## Shelley71

Macwooly said:


> Right Wendy please could you put me down to be testing on 3 August.
> 
> I've had a complete U turn on TTC next cycle and it's thanks Indigo's words :)
> 
> I didn't want to have an April baby as my EDD would be around the time of one of my SILs' birthday and I have really issues with her and she is vile. But if I miss TTC for one month then I am giving her control over my life and punishing me & DH :nope: So I will not give this vile person control over my life!
> 
> DH & I went into this with the plan of we will give it 100% every month until we are rewarded with our BFP and damn it I am going to stick to that plan.


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

YAY Macwooly!!! Look at us, both NOT planning on TTC'ing this month :rofl: Good for you, I totally agree with your logic!!! :dust:


----------



## LLbean

well the only month I would like to avoid having a child on would be September...actually end of August beginning of September...that's only cause I don't get along too well with Virgos LOL


----------



## sarahincanada

Macwooly said:


> Right Wendy please could you put me down to be testing on 3 August.
> 
> I've had a complete U turn on TTC next cycle and it's thanks Indigo's words :)
> 
> I didn't want to have an April baby as my EDD would be around the time of one of my SILs' birthday and I have really issues with her and she is vile. But if I miss TTC for one month then I am giving her control over my life and punishing me & DH :nope: So I will not give this vile person control over my life!
> 
> DH & I went into this with the plan of we will give it 100% every month until we are rewarded with our BFP and damn it I am going to stick to that plan.

I know lots of lovely people born in april and your LO would be one of them, forget her!! in fact its good to have LO's bday the same month, perhaps he/she would get all the attention and piss her off!!

Im taking august off as my mum is staying with us the whole month so hard to :sex: plus hubbys sister is getting married in may so I dont want a may birth if possible as it would be chaos. but we will still :sex: so you never know, I could never completely not try either :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Well DH has kept saying it will happen when it is supposed to happen and I have to remember my darling eldest brother is an April baby and he was such a strength for me when our darling dad died so you're right there are more nice people than vile born in every month not just April :)

Hope you get your BFP before August so that you don't have to worry about being due around your SILs wedding :dust:


----------



## LLbean

April babies I know
My Dad April 15
My Husband April 18
My Best friend April 17
A dear friend of mine April 28

Of course there are more but those are really cool in my book ;-)


----------



## Macwooly

Glad I changed my mind and we'll carry on trying :)

And when it rolls round to 15 April instead of remembering it is my vile SIL's I'll think cool it's Phoebe's dad's birthday :)


----------



## Mbababy

Hi All! I'm new to the board and so relieved to find a 35 and older section. I'm 37 and my DH is 45, and we are on cycle #3 of TTC our first. I am planning on testing around 7/11, a few days before AF is due.

I am hopeful this month, because my breasts are very sore and larger than usual, and tonight (5 dpo) there was very light pink in my cm. Hoping it is IB??? Anyway, best of luck to you all!!


----------



## Bubba3

Still hoping Conina .

Macwooly great news on the turn around. Why should someone so awful ruin your chances. Anyway if it happens and in April your staring at the face of your new born trust me you and your dh will not be thinking about her. sarahs right it would do her good not to be centre of attention ! So we can throw dust back at you now ?:dust::dust:
Junebug , same here cd7 we started the smep last night , early I know but I have a feeling I o earlier than I thought so don't want to take any chances. We can be smep pals ! 
Funny how we also decided we wouldn't 'try' too hard this month but we just can't seem to let a cycle go by. There's a few of us the timings not perfect but going for it anyway. When is life ever the 'perfect' time. I say let's grab those eggs girls.:thumbup:
Glad things have settled Wendy , your doing a great job with the thread lovely:hugs:
Have things settled Jodes :shrug: 
See you all later


----------



## lala1214

Hi! I'm a July tester too! Me and DH are both 36 and TTC #1. I'm 6DPO and AF is due July 13th. Haven't decided when to test, but my husband has begged me to wait until then. Really? 8 and a half more days? We'll see... 

I haven't read back very far in the thread, but I should speak up for April... it's my month and I love it! Usually great birthday party weather. :cake:

Wishing everyone a :bfp: !!!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Welcome lala and Mbababy! This is a wonderful group of ladies!

:dust: to all for July!

Hmmmm, I'm confused... Getting some EWCM and a faint positive on IC OPK... Could I be O'ing in the next few days already?? Only on CD7... So strange, will keep monitoring BBT and doing OPKs early, wasn't planning on it until I noticed the EWCM when I got home from work...

Yay, SMEP buddies, Bubba, Wendy and me! We're all on CD6-7 so it makes perfect sense :hugs:


----------



## Geminus

I will be testing this July as I am hoping the witch doesn't show up on the 13th or 15. Who know's hoping for a bfp .. baby dust to you all:flower: .. oh sorry testing on the 18th of July.


----------



## Geminus

I don't know how I posted this twice sorry guys.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Welcome Geminus!


----------



## TaylrMade2011

Hello all!

Wow, I havent had a period since April and well, I figured it was stress. 

Finally, a few weeks ago I noticed some light bleeding..not red but brown and only when I wiped. It lasted a day or two. Just for kicks I took a dollar tree test a few days later and it was negative..big surprize right??lol 

Anyway!!!! I have had the worst boob pain ever and its seems to be getting worse...so I wonder..Did I take the test too soooon? Is it silly to think I might actually be pregnant this time?

Im looosssin it!!!:help:


----------



## Bubba3

Junebug_CJ said:


> Welcome lala and Mbababy! This is a wonderful group of ladies!
> 
> :dust: to all for July!
> 
> Hmmmm, I'm confused... Getting some EWCM and a faint positive on IC OPK... Could I be O'ing in the next few days already?? Only on CD7... So strange, will keep monitoring BBT and doing OPKs early, wasn't planning on it until I noticed the EWCM when I got home from work...
> 
> Yay, SMEP buddies, Bubba, Wendy and me! We're all on CD6-7 so it makes perfect sense :hugs:

I know , same here Junebug . I had no ewcm in the afternoon but by even had definate ewcm. Ive really upped fluids ( and grapefruit juice which I feel is a bit mad but I like it so can't hurt ) I'm going to do my opk later . My best friend had her o on day 10! my temp dip , opk suggested the same for me last month. Plus my cycle was a bit short 25 days so I guess it makes sence. Was it faint because it was a weak urine sample ? 
Either way , could be a good sign :hugs:


----------



## Conina

Hi to the new ladies :hi:

Mac - soooo glad you changed your mind about this month. My dad is also April, as is my adoreable little nephew (and godson) so yay for April babies!!

As for me, still no sign of AF but I'm kind of sure I'm out this month. Even if I'd o'd later than I thought, I would still be 10-11 DPO and the test was completely white. I even started counting in my head last night when I would be likely to O/test next month (not easy when AF hasn't arrived on time!!)


----------



## Jodes2011

Bubba3 said:


> Still hoping Conina .
> 
> Macwooly great news on the turn around. Why should someone so awful ruin your chances. Anyway if it happens and in April your staring at the face of your new born trust me you and your dh will not be thinking about her. sarahs right it would do her good not to be centre of attention ! So we can throw dust back at you now ?:dust::dust:
> Junebug , same here cd7 we started the smep last night , early I know but I have a feeling I o earlier than I thought so don't want to take any chances. We can be smep pals !
> Funny how we also decided we wouldn't 'try' too hard this month but we just can't seem to let a cycle go by. There's a few of us the timings not perfect but going for it anyway. When is life ever the 'perfect' time. I say let's grab those eggs girls.:thumbup:
> Glad things have settled Wendy , your doing a great job with the thread lovely:hugs:
> Have things settled Jodes :shrug:
> See you all later

Hey bubba yes things have settled down thanks and no :witch: yet! Will take a test tomorrow morning as i have a tendancy to get my :bfp: late as i implant late. Will keep you informed and thanks for the interest xx ps if i spot i always follow through so i have a good feeling? Time will tell though!


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Right Wendy please could you put me down to be testing on 3 August.
> 
> I've had a complete U turn on TTC next cycle and it's thanks Indigo's words :)
> 
> I didn't want to have an April baby as my EDD would be around the time of one of my SILs' birthday and I have really issues with her and she is vile. But if I miss TTC for one month then I am giving her control over my life and punishing me & DH :nope: So I will not give this vile person control over my life!
> 
> DH & I went into this with the plan of we will give it 100% every month until we are rewarded with our BFP and damn it I am going to stick to that plan.

Way to go Macwooly!:thumbup: Looks like I'm going to have send you a HUMUNGOUS shower of baby dust now then!!x

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

Bubba3 said:


> Hi there Jax , I like the thought of you silly happy . Cd 23 hey, how you feeling ?:flower:
> Me and sequins hmm not sure but think I may have to pull out all the big guns this month . Although dh just dared me to run out in the very heavy rain storm were having ( it's ok it's dark ) oh and were leaving the country , but there was lightening so I chickened : and no he didn't mean clothed. Think he's in the mood so I'm off :winkwink:
> Jodes praying that it's implantation. Hang in there girl .
> Have a great day all , there are a lot of us now phew .
> Come on all you testers , big luck and dust to you :hugs:

Hi Bubba - I'm fine, no SSing you now me, practice what I preach and all that...yawn...yawnie....yawn....:trouble:

Hey you streaking naked in a rainstorm in a muslim country? What is DH trying to do?! Get you locked up????!!!!!:haha:

Okay, so how's about a pink tutu then hmm:winkwink:

xXx


----------



## Jax41

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi girls it just occured to me that i should add early August dates to the front page so that early August testers can still go through this month with the rest of us. I am not testing untl the very end of July, in fact i only just make it so i am really only a few days ahead of those who just miss out on July so we will be in the dreaded 2WW together.
> I think it makes sense at least until there is an August thread.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts.
> 
> Wendy
> xx

Good idea Wendy:thumbup:xXx


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Well DH has kept saying it will happen when it is supposed to happen and I have to remember my darling eldest brother is an April baby and he was such a strength for me when our darling dad died so you're right there are more nice people than vile born in every month not just April :)
> 
> Hope you get your BFP before August so that you don't have to worry about being due around your SILs wedding :dust:

DH is right, Macwooly, EVERYTHING happens when it happens for a reason :kiss:


----------



## Jax41

Welcome to the madhouse here all our lovely new July tester ladies :wave: Don't forget to keep us all updated with your news!!:flower:x


----------



## Wendyk07

Macwooly said:


> Right Wendy please could you put me down to be testing on 3 August.
> 
> I've had a complete U turn on TTC next cycle and it's thanks Indigo's words :)
> 
> I didn't want to have an April baby as my EDD would be around the time of one of my SILs' birthday and I have really issues with her and she is vile. But if I miss TTC for one month then I am giving her control over my life and punishing me & DH :nope: So I will not give this vile person control over my life!
> 
> DH & I went into this with the plan of we will give it 100% every month until we are rewarded with our BFP and damn it I am going to stick to that plan.

:wohoo: :wohoo:

I'm so glad you changed your mind hun and it would be great to associate April with something other than your SIL.

:hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Ladies:hi:

I was wondering can I join this thread? I am 36 and TTC #2 this is my 2nd cycle and I have 42 day cycles. I am using a cbfm but only got Highs this cycle so who knows! I will be testing on 19/07 if :witch: hasn't arrived eventhough I will probably cave and start testing early like we do.

Good luck to those who are testing and keeping my fingers firmly crossed for loads of :bfp:'s


----------



## Macwooly

lala1214 said:


> Hi! I'm a July tester too! Me and DH are both 36 and TTC #1. I'm 6DPO and AF is due July 13th. Haven't decided when to test, but my husband has begged me to wait until then. Really? 8 and a half more days? We'll see...
> 
> I haven't read back very far in the thread, but I should speak up for April... it's my month and I love it! Usually great birthday party weather. :cake:
> 
> Wishing everyone a :bfp: !!!!!!

Hi, good luck when you test :dust: I'd say hold out for as long as possible before testing but every one is different so don't feel bad if you POAS early :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Mbababy said:


> Hi All! I'm new to the board and so relieved to find a 35 and older section. I'm 37 and my DH is 45, and we are on cycle #3 of TTC our first. I am planning on testing around 7/11, a few days before AF is due.
> 
> I am hopeful this month, because my breasts are very sore and larger than usual, and tonight (5 dpo) there was very light pink in my cm. Hoping it is IB??? Anyway, best of luck to you all!!

FXed that your symptoms are positive signs and you get your BFP :dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> well the only month I would like to avoid having a child on would be September...actually end of August beginning of September...that's only cause I don't get along too well with Virgos LOL


And heres me thinking we were buddies. lol https://www.forumsextreme.com/images/sHa_lolbig2.gif


----------



## Wendyk07

Mbababy said:


> Hi All! I'm new to the board and so relieved to find a 35 and older section. I'm 37 and my DH is 45, and we are on cycle #3 of TTC our first. I am planning on testing around 7/11, a few days before AF is due.
> 
> I am hopeful this month, because my breasts are very sore and larger than usual, and tonight (5 dpo) there was very light pink in my cm. Hoping it is IB??? Anyway, best of luck to you all!!

Welcome aboard. Hoping this is you month hun. Good luck for the 11th.

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

lala1214 said:


> Hi! I'm a July tester too! Me and DH are both 36 and TTC #1. I'm 6DPO and AF is due July 13th. Haven't decided when to test, but my husband has begged me to wait until then. Really? 8 and a half more days? We'll see...
> 
> I haven't read back very far in the thread, but I should speak up for April... it's my month and I love it! Usually great birthday party weather. :cake:
> 
> Wishing everyone a :bfp: !!!!!!

Welcome to BnB hun. Have put you down for the 13th hun but most people on here will test early, me included lol

Hope this is your month.

:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Geminus said:


> I will be testing this July as I am hoping the witch doesn't show up on the 13th or 15. Who know's hoping for a bfp .. baby dust to you all:flower: .. oh sorry testing on the 18th of July.

Good luck when you test :dust:

Don't wory about 2 posts occasionally the site does that to us all :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> Welcome lala and Mbababy! This is a wonderful group of ladies!
> 
> :dust: to all for July!
> 
> Hmmmm, I'm confused... Getting some EWCM and a faint positive on IC OPK... Could I be O'ing in the next few days already?? Only on CD7... So strange, will keep monitoring BBT and doing OPKs early, wasn't planning on it until I noticed the EWCM when I got home from work...
> 
> Yay, SMEP buddies, Bubba, Wendy and me! We're all on CD6-7 so it makes perfect sense :hugs:

That is early hun. Think you should start the OPK's now and get down to some https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/dodo.gif


----------



## Wendyk07

Geminus said:


> I will be testing this July as I am hoping the witch doesn't show up on the 13th or 15. Who know's hoping for a bfp .. baby dust to you all:flower: .. oh sorry testing on the 18th of July.

Welcome to BnB hun. Good luck for the 18th. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

shmoo75 said:


> Hi Ladies:hi:
> 
> I was wondering can I join this thread? I am 36 and TTC #2 this is my 2nd cycle and I have 42 day cycles. I am using a cbfm but only got Highs this cycle so who knows! I will be testing on 19/07 if :witch: hasn't arrived eventhough I will probably cave and start testing early like we do.
> 
> Good luck to those who are testing and keeping my fingers firmly crossed for loads of :bfp:'s

Hi there, welcome aboard our ttc bus. Hope this is your month hun.

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Phew! i finally caught up. lol

SMEP is under way, its a bit like a military operation. Giving DH a rest tonight he was so tired when he came home last night but needs must.


----------



## Macwooly

Morning ladies :hi:

Firstly :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all :dust:

Still feeling fab about my decision to keep going with TTC and all of you have been right that some fab people have been born in April.

Sorry for confusing any later joiners to the thread by I have a SIL born in April who is vile and controlling and is so negative and hurtful to me and if I get my BFP next cycle then my EED would be her birthday and I needed some sensible words from the ladies on the site and some time to get my head around this fact and that I will not allow her to drag me down over it :)

Well severe cramps and more spotting and another temp dip and a migraine so definitely no BFP this time and expecting AF :witch: tomorrow. DH is praying she arrives tomorrow as any later and he worries he won't get his birthday present on 10 July :winkwink:

So Bubba are you going to behave this cycle and not symptom spot? Or are Jax & I going to have to police you again? :)

Jax keep some of that dust back for you :dust:


----------



## struth

Morning ladies! Phew - that was a long catch up! 

I just wanted to say a big hello to the new testers :wave: and also wanted to tell Macwooly that I'm also glad that you changed your mind. My Dad was born in April and he is the kindest, most generous person I know. My niece and OH were also April babies and both are lovely. Let's hope that from next year that April will make you think of your little bundle of joy rather than your SIL. :dust:

I'm still waiting for AF to arrive - have been spotting now for 4 days so she should be here soon. Will keep you posted. 

Have also just got back from the hospital - was supposed to have a gynae appointment so they could find out what is wrong with me. Am so frustrated though - it was cancelled as the gynae had rang in sick. Not only that but I am not back at the bottom of the waiting list and they can't get me in until 2nd August. Urgghh....so annoyed. 

Anyway, reading through this list has cheered me up some so thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Good luck Macwooly i can feel it's going to be soon for you. Hang on in there and don't let your SIL get to you. Boo to her!!!!

Well everyone i caved in and did a test and got a :bfp: lets hope my little bean sticks this time. :happydance:

Good luck to all the other testers today and i will be keeping my fingers firmly crossed! :hugs: J xx


----------



## struth

Jodes2011 said:


> Good luck Macwooly i can feel it's going to be soon for you. Hang on in there and don't let your SIL get to you. Boo to her!!!!
> 
> Well everyone i caved in and did a test and got a :bfp: lets hope my little bean sticks this time. :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to all the other testers today and i will be keeping my fingers firmly crossed! :hugs: J xx

Woo hoo :happydance: Jodes! That is great news. 

I hope that your bean is super sticky and that you have a H&H 9 months :happydance:


----------



## CrazyforYou

Jodes2011 said:


> Good luck Macwooly i can feel it's going to be soon for you. Hang on in there and don't let your SIL get to you. Boo to her!!!!
> 
> Well everyone i caved in and did a test and got a :bfp: lets hope my little bean sticks this time. :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to all the other testers today and i will be keeping my fingers firmly crossed! :hugs: J xx

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Bubba3

Wendyk07 said:


> Phew! i finally caught up. lol
> 
> SMEP is under way, its a bit like a military operation. Giving DH a rest tonight he was so tired when he came home last night but needs must.

T hee , same here , I quite like the days rest or rather goodnights sleep in-between , it's the three days non stop I'm not looking forward too :wacko: 
Heaps of dust Wendy :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

struth said:


> Morning ladies! Phew - that was a long catch up!
> 
> I just wanted to say a big hello to the new testers :wave: and also wanted to tell Macwooly that I'm also glad that you changed your mind. My Dad was born in April and he is the kindest, most generous person I know. My niece and OH were also April babies and both are lovely. Let's hope that from next year that April will make you think of your little bundle of joy rather than your SIL. :dust:
> 
> I'm still waiting for AF to arrive - have been spotting now for 4 days so she should be here soon. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Have also just got back from the hospital - was supposed to have a gynae appointment so they could find out what is wrong with me. Am so frustrated though - it was cancelled as the gynae had rang in sick. Not only that but I am not back at the bottom of the waiting list and they can't get me in until 2nd August. Urgghh....so annoyed.
> 
> Anyway, reading through this list has cheered me up some so thanks ladies :hugs:

How crap is that to put you to the bottom of the list :growlmad: Well hopefully you'll have your BFP before the appointment :dust:



Jodes2011 said:


> Good luck Macwooly i can feel it's going to be soon for you. Hang on in there and don't let your SIL get to you. Boo to her!!!!
> 
> Well everyone i caved in and did a test and got a :bfp: lets hope my little bean sticks this time. :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to all the other testers today and i will be keeping my fingers firmly crossed! :hugs: J xx

Huge huge congratulations :happydance: Expecting a little tyke (I'm originally from Garforth and am a tyke through and through).

Loads and loads of sticky thoughts for this little one to be a tough little super glue sticky tyke and wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

ACK Jodes HUGE congrats!!!!! So exciting!

So, July 5th and we already have 2 BFPs?? Wow ladies, we're on a roll, let's keep it up!!!

SMEP is underway here too. Could have skipped last night since we :sex: the day before, but I was feeling frisky :bodyb: :rofl:


----------



## Bubba3

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:WOO HOO Jodes , you kind a snuck that bit of news in . :happydance: that's made my day . Now take it easy , as easy as you can with four boys :hugs:
Brilliant news , how are you feeling.:hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Jax I know perhaps it's hubbies way of keeping me away while I'm making all these smep demands , time to dig out the tutu it is. Hope your as cool as you sound with all the waiting.:coffee:
macwooly I do solemnly swear I will behave . Learnt my lesson last cycle . I think now it's been a year that's a hurdle I needed to get over. I will be good promise .:thumbup:
Hi to all the new ladies , wishing all your bfp happen quickly , if not well have fun long the way


----------



## Jodes2011

Bubba3 said:


> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:WOO HOO Jodes , you kind a snuck that bit of news in . :happydance: that's made my day . Now take it easy , as easy as you can with four boys :hugs:
> Brilliant news , how are you feeling.:hugs:

Thanks v much i am still trying to take it all in :hugs: I'm ok just got some cramps and feel a little bit tired but apart from that fine. I'm not telling a sole so you ladies are the first to know. I know it's gunna be soon for you Bubba! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! Phew - that was a long catch up!
> 
> I just wanted to say a big hello to the new testers :wave: and also wanted to tell Macwooly that I'm also glad that you changed your mind. My Dad was born in April and he is the kindest, most generous person I know. My niece and OH were also April babies and both are lovely. Let's hope that from next year that April will make you think of your little bundle of joy rather than your SIL. :dust:
> 
> I'm still waiting for AF to arrive - have been spotting now for 4 days so she should be here soon. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Have also just got back from the hospital - was supposed to have a gynae appointment so they could find out what is wrong with me. Am so frustrated though - it was cancelled as the gynae had rang in sick. Not only that but I am not back at the bottom of the waiting list and they can't get me in until 2nd August. Urgghh....so annoyed.
> 
> Anyway, reading through this list has cheered me up some so thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> How crap is that to put you to the bottom of the list :growlmad: Well hopefully you'll have your BFP before the appointment :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Macwooly i can feel it's going to be soon for you. Hang on in there and don't let your SIL get to you. Boo to her!!!!
> 
> Well everyone i caved in and did a test and got a :bfp: lets hope my little bean sticks this time. :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to all the other testers today and i will be keeping my fingers firmly crossed! :hugs: J xxClick to expand...
> 
> Huge huge congratulations :happydance: Expecting a little tyke (I'm originally from Garforth and am a tyke through and through).
> 
> Loads and loads of sticky thoughts for this little one to be a tough little super glue sticky tyke and wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy xClick to expand...

Thanks v much yes i'm expecting a little tyke (lets just hope this one sticks) you go from one worry to another but i'm going to relax and try and take it easy (yeah right!!!!) My sister in law lives in Micklefield :hugs: and waiting to see your :bfp: :winkwink: xx


----------



## Conina

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Jodes!!! H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> ACK Jodes HUGE congrats!!!!! So exciting!
> 
> So, July 5th and we already have 2 BFPs?? Wow ladies, we're on a roll, let's keep it up!!!
> 
> SMEP is underway here too. Could have skipped last night since we :sex: the day before, but I was feeling frisky :bodyb: :rofl:

Thanks v much who is the other lady with a BFP today? Lets keep this :bfp: ball rolling :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

I just thought i'd let you ladies know that this month i used Soy Isoflavones for the first time. Now whether this has made a difference i don't know?


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes2011 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> ACK Jodes HUGE congrats!!!!! So exciting!
> 
> So, July 5th and we already have 2 BFPs?? Wow ladies, we're on a roll, let's keep it up!!!
> 
> SMEP is underway here too. Could have skipped last night since we :sex: the day before, but I was feeling frisky :bodyb: :rofl:
> 
> Thanks v much who is the other lady with a BFP today? Lets keep this :bfp: ball rolling :hugs:Click to expand...

We think Silktree is the other BFP as she has added tickers and her FF chart shows a positive hpt but she hasn't confirmed for definite yet :)


----------



## Bubba3

I wondered if you had anything you did differently this time Jodes .
Do you mind me asking why you tried that ? Just curious or nosey either way it's the best news x


----------



## Macwooly

Bubba3 said:


> I wondered id you had anything you did differently this time Jodes .
> Do you mind me asking why you tried that ? Just curious or nosey either way it's the best news x

She said she tried soy this time :)


----------



## Mbababy

Congrats on the BFP Jodes!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

And thanks for the wonderful welcome from you all! What a wonderful thread and forum this is....you guys are all so supportive!! :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes2011 said:


> Good luck Macwooly i can feel it's going to be soon for you. Hang on in there and don't let your SIL get to you. Boo to her!!!!
> 
> Well everyone i caved in and did a test and got a :bfp: lets hope my little bean sticks this time. :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to all the other testers today and i will be keeping my fingers firmly crossed! :hugs: J xx

:wohoo: fantastic news :wohoo:

Congratulations hun.

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay Jodes!


----------



## LLbean

Wendyk07 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> well the only month I would like to avoid having a child on would be September...actually end of August beginning of September...that's only cause I don't get along too well with Virgos LOL
> 
> 
> And heres me thinking we were buddies. lol https://www.forumsextreme.com/images/sHa_lolbig2.gifClick to expand...

hehehe there are exceptions Wendy, and you are one of them :flower:



Jodes2011 said:


> Good luck Macwooly i can feel it's going to be soon for you. Hang on in there and don't let your SIL get to you. Boo to her!!!!
> 
> Well everyone i caved in and did a test and got a :bfp: lets hope my little bean sticks this time. :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to all the other testers today and i will be keeping my fingers firmly crossed! :hugs: J xx

:wohoo::yipee: OMG CONGRATS!!! :yipee::wohoo: 
:baby: Happy and Healthy 9 months :flower:


Junebug_CJ said:


> ACK Jodes HUGE congrats!!!!! So exciting!
> 
> So, July 5th and we already have 2 BFPs?? Wow ladies, we're on a roll, let's keep it up!!!

Did I miss one? DON'T FORGET TO ADD YOURSELVES TO THE BFP STICKY LADIES!!!!



Macwooly said:


> We think Silktree is the other BFP as she has added tickers and her FF chart shows a positive hpt but she hasn't confirmed for definite yet :)

COME OUT SILKTREE!!!! we LOVE to hear about BFPs and want to celebrate with you!!!


----------



## bradsbeb

well....ovulation is today and tomorrow for me so i will be testing around the 20th but knowing me i will start testing around the 14th because i am an addict 

good luck july testers :)


----------



## Jax41

:yipee::yipee: Fab news Jodes!! Praying for a super sticky one for you hun xXx


----------



## Jodes2011

Bubba3 said:


> I wondered if you had anything you did differently this time Jodes .
> Do you mind me asking why you tried that ? Just curious or nosey either way it's the best news x

Because my cycle was becoming longer so i thought i would give the soy a shot. It's worked for me :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

thanks ever so much for your lovely comments ladies i just hope this one sticks. I am counting on you all to join me xxxx


----------



## lala1214

Congrats Jodes!!!

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Thanks for the warm welcome everybody!


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello Ladies!! how do I add myself to this thread? My testing date is July 17th. Thanks!!


----------



## CedarWood

Me too - I wanna join:flower:

I am 5dpo today so testing soon!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow so many new ladies, welcome!!!
Jodes, still thinking about your amazing news this morning :hugs:

Didn't repeat OPK yet today but will do when I get home from work.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hi: Newbies!

Best of luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Hello to all the new ladies :hi:

For those in the 2WW hope it doesn't drag :dust:

For those waiting to ovulate go get your men and catch that eggy :sex::dust:


----------



## LLbean

Macwooly said:


> Hello to all the new ladies :hi:
> 
> For those in the 2WW hope it doesn't drag :dust:
> 
> For those waiting to ovulate go get your men and catch that eggy :sex::dust:

man I tell you...it does drag...and I am barely getting into it now! LOL


----------



## NorthStar

congratulations Jodes, fab news

AFM opk is starting to turn darker but not quite there yet (damnit!) so I think we'll need to DTD next two days. 

If AF doesn't get me I'll be testing 22nd I guess, hmmm EPO seemed to change my cycle last month so that is only my best guess.


----------



## Jax41

LLbean said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Hello to all the new ladies :hi:
> 
> For those in the 2WW hope it doesn't drag :dust:
> 
> For those waiting to ovulate go get your men and catch that eggy :sex::dust:
> 
> man I tell you...it does drag...and I am barely getting into it now! LOLClick to expand...

LLBean is that the TWW or the :sex:!!!!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Jax41 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Hello to all the new ladies :hi:
> 
> For those in the 2WW hope it doesn't drag :dust:
> 
> For those waiting to ovulate go get your men and catch that eggy :sex::dust:
> 
> man I tell you...it does drag...and I am barely getting into it now! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> LLBean is that the TWW or the :sex:!!!!!! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

LOL can I say both? hehehe well I ovulated already so now the wait...ugh


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> congratulations Jodes, fab news
> 
> AFM opk is starting to turn darker but not quite there yet (damnit!) so I think we'll need to DTD next two days.
> 
> If AF doesn't get me I'll be testing 22nd I guess, hmmm EPO seemed to change my cycle last month so that is only my best guess.

Loads and loads of :dust: for you to catch that eggy :dust:


----------



## shmoo75

Jodes - Huge congratulations on your :bfp:hun. Fingers firmly crossed that this is a sticky one for you.

Macwooly - My Mum's birthday is April so go for it. If I were you I would be tempted to say to SIL if I gave birth on her birthday now I have a damn good reason to celebrate this day every year.

Feeling bloaty and mood all over the place which is typical OV symptoms for me but, as I have long irregular symptoms the cbfm doesn't always pick up my Peak so if i don't catch this cycle I will also use opks next and implement SMEP. Gawd help my OH he will need another holiday to get over all the :sex: :rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

shmoo75 said:


> Jodes - Huge congratulations on your :bfp:hun. Fingers firmly crossed that this is a sticky one for you.
> 
> Macwooly - My Mum's birthday is April so go for it. If I were you I would be tempted to say to SIL if I gave birth on her birthday now I have a damn good reason to celebrate this day every year.
> 
> Feeling bloaty and mood all over the place which is typical OV symptoms for me but, as I have long irregular symptoms the cbfm doesn't always pick up my Peak so if i don't catch this cycle I will also use opks next and implement SMEP. Gawd help my OH he will need another holiday to get over all the :sex: :rofl:

Good luck with catching that egg :dust:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Jodes2011 said:


> Good luck Macwooly i can feel it's going to be soon for you. Hang on in there and don't let your SIL get to you. Boo to her!!!!
> 
> Well everyone i caved in and did a test and got a :bfp: lets hope my little bean sticks this time. :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to all the other testers today and i will be keeping my fingers firmly crossed! :hugs: J xx

YAY! Congratulations!!!! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

congrats jodie!


----------



## tulip girl

:wave: to all the new ladies, here's hoping for a flurry of BFPs!

Congratulations jodes, fantastic news! Wishing you a relaxing 9 months. x x

SMEP...yep, count me in! x x


----------



## Wendyk07

bradsbeb said:


> well....ovulation is today and tomorrow for me so i will be testing around the 20th but knowing me i will start testing around the 14th because i am an addict
> 
> good luck july testers :)

Welcome aboard. Good luck for the 14th hun.

:dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

wana b a mom said:


> Hello Ladies!! how do I add myself to this thread? My testing date is July 17th. Thanks!!


Hi there, 

Wishing you all the luck in the world for the 17th. Hope this is your month.

:dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

CedarWood said:


> Me too - I wanna join:flower:
> 
> I am 5dpo today so testing soon!

Hi there and welcome aboard. I will put you down for the 14th for now hun. Let me know what date you'd prefer.

Hope this is your month.

:dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

Great to see many new testers for this month. Hoping this month is OUR month.

I have slept today from 3pm until 10:15pm. I was shattered and really need it. A night off from :sex: tonight but all systems go again tomorrow. Had a little spotting this morning but it seems to has stopped now.

x


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy I keep forgetting to mention that your avatar pic is just stunning! What a beautiful bride you were!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy I keep forgetting to mention that your avatar pic is just stunning! What a beautiful bride you were!!!

Thanks hun, it seems like a lifetime ago.  We've been married 4 years this year. Its flown in.


----------



## GreenFingers

Never got to my testing date, seems I will never have a 14 day LP! Good luck to everyone else in July, let's see the stats even better than June.


----------



## Wendyk07

GreenFingers said:


> Never got to my testing date, seems I will never have a 14 day LP! Good luck to everyone else in July, let's see the stats even better than June.


Hi hun, 

your ticker says 13dpo. Have you tested? planning to test?

Sorry i am a POAS addict and could never wait till 13dpo but i suppose with a longer LP ut could be fae to early.

Good luck hun.



:hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

Wendyk07 said:


> GreenFingers said:
> 
> 
> Never got to my testing date, seems I will never have a 14 day LP! Good luck to everyone else in July, let's see the stats even better than June.
> 
> 
> Hi hun,
> 
> your ticker says 13dpo. Have you tested? planning to test?
> 
> Sorry i am a POAS addict and could never wait till 13dpo but i suppose with a longer LP ut could be fae to early.
> 
> Good luck hun.
> 
> No sorry i wasn't clear, the witch got me today so will mark tomorrow as day 1!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

No sorry for not being clearer, the witch go me today, I will Mark tomorrow as day 1! No point wasting a stick me thinks x x


----------



## Wendyk07

GreenFingers said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenFingers said:
> 
> 
> Never got to my testing date, seems I will never have a 14 day LP! Good luck to everyone else in July, let's see the stats even better than June.
> 
> 
> Hi hun,
> 
> your ticker says 13dpo. Have you tested? planning to test?
> 
> Sorry i am a POAS addict and could never wait till 13dpo but i suppose with a longer LP ut could be fae to early.
> 
> Good luck hun.
> 
> No sorry i wasn't clear, the witch got me today so will mark tomorrow as day 1!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No sorry for not being clearer, the witch go me today, I will Mark tomorrow as day 1! No point wasting a stick me thinks x xClick to expand...

aww hun, i'm so sorry she caught you. :hugs:


----------



## velo

Can I join this thread? Planning to test on July 16.


----------



## dachsundmom

velo said:


> Can I join this thread? Planning to test on July 16.

:hi:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So I'm still very confused by this: EWCM yesterday, CD7 and today, CD8. Faintly positive OPK. I O'ed at CD20 last month, and normally (when not nursing, as I still was a bit last month) it is CD16 or 17. Could I really be O'ing sooooooo early?? Guess I'll just keep doing OPKs to see if they get darker, and temping??


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwww GreenFingers sorry the :witch: got you :-(
Welcome Velo!


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> So I'm still very confused by this: EWCM yesterday, CD7 and today, CD8. Faintly positive OPK. I O'ed at CD20 last month, and normally (when not nursing, as I still was a bit last month) it is CD16 or 17. Could I really be O'ing sooooooo early?? Guess I'll just keep doing OPKs to see if they get darker, and temping??

I am anxious to see what your temp does tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## struth

Okay - so I am a little bit confused this morning. According to FF it is my testing day today so who I am to resist! However, it is a bfn which I was expecting as I have been spotting for a number of days and seem to be following the usual pattern towards AF. 

However, look at my temps (click on my ticker).....? Maybe I am coming down with something?

What do you think ladies?


----------



## TaylrMade2011

Does anyone know how long you should wait to test after implantation bleeding? 

Jojo;-)


----------



## Indigo77

struth said:


> Okay - so I am a little bit confused this morning. According to FF it is my testing day today so who I am to resist! However, it is a bfn which I was expecting as I have been spotting for a number of days and seem to be following the usual pattern towards AF.
> 
> However, look at my temps (click on my ticker).....? Maybe I am coming down with something?
> 
> What do you think ladies?

Looks promising! FXed!


----------



## Indigo77

TaylrMade2011 said:


> Does anyone know how long you should wait to test after implantation bleeding?
> 
> Jojo;-)

_After implantation, one needs to wait at least 2-3 days for HcG to be shown in any reasonable amount (15mIU for blood test) to show positive. For early HPT (urine test), HcG needs to reach 25mIU which can usually be reached within 5 days after implantation._


----------



## shmoo75

Struth - I have no idea hun. What type of hpt did you use?

TaylrMade2011 - I think the earliest is 10DPO maybe leave it a few days before using an ic hpt.

AFM my mood continued to be foul just where my OH was concerned how I didn't :gun:when he turned me down last night I'll never know I also had a mild tummy ache but, mood lightened considerably when he caved and we :sex: so we will see in about 10 days or so. I know I'll test earlier than 19/07 being a poas addict and all that:rofl:


----------



## struth

Just an IC - it is 10miu though?

If AF stays away I might go a grab a FRER for tomorrow's FMU. Am not getting my hopes up though as everything but temps indicate that AF is just around the corner!


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls, 

Well after the spotting yesterday and all the sleep i had i felt great but this mornign i am so bloated with OV type pains on my right side. it actually feels like AF is on her way. That cannot be right? What the hell is going on? POAS this morning and the OPK is negative. my body is obviously messed up a little from the CP but surely AF cannot come this quicky. I only stopped bleeding a couple of days ago. Very strange. We're going to :sex: tonight anyway as its CD8 but i just know that this wont be an ordinary cycle.

Good luck all testers for today. Lets see those BFP's.
:dust:

W
x


----------



## Bubba3

hi Wendy , I hope the aches go away. I took a few cycles to get back to normal , this might not be the case for you though hun. Stick to the plan you never know . Some women talk about being suer fertile post cp .
I hope so Wendy . Hang in there .:hugs:


----------



## Conina

Looks like the :witch: caught me after all :cry: I was really starting to think it could be our month...


----------



## shmoo75

Struth - I'll keep my fx that this is your cycle hun. How do you feel in yourself? Do you feel like you are coming down with something?

Wendy - all you can do is stick to the SMEP. when is the best time to use opk's? I thought it was afternoon/evening. I know the cbfm uses fmu. I'll keep my fx that it works for you this cycle hun.

Conina - :hugs: sorry that the wicked:witch: has got you hun.


----------



## Macwooly

Greenfingers & Conina sorry the old :witch: got you :hugs:

Struth I really can't help with what's happening with your temps so sorry :hugs: But maybe if not AF tomorrow buy a different test and test again.

Wendy sorry your body is confusing you :hugs: I really don't know if you could have another AF so soon but just stick with your SMEP and see what happens :hugs::dust:

AFM I seriously expected the old hag today due to my pre AF symptoms for the past 48 hours and the fact that they were exactly the same as AF symptoms last cycle. But today hardly any spotting and my temp has shot up :shrug: Was a cooler night last night but all other conditions same as every other night for the past 2 cycles so who knows.

But I'm happy to play the waiting game and if no AF by Sunday then I will POAS and see what happens :)


----------



## struth

shmoo75 said:


> Struth - I'll keep my fx that this is your cycle hun. How do you feel in yourself? Do you feel like you are coming down with something?
> 
> Wendy - all you can do is stick to the SMEP. when is the best time to use opk's? I thought it was afternoon/evening. I know the cbfm uses fmu. I'll keep my fx that it works for you this cycle hun.
> 
> Conina - :hugs: sorry that the wicked:witch: has got you hun.

I feel fine - no illness at all! Perhaps it is just one of those odd unexplainable things!


----------



## struth

Macwooly said:


> Greenfingers & Conina sorry the old :witch: got you :hugs:
> 
> Struth I really can't help with what's happening with your temps so sorry :hugs: But maybe if not AF tomorrow buy a different test and test again.
> 
> Wendy sorry your body is confusing you :hugs: I really don't know if you could have another AF so soon but just stick with your SMEP and see what happens :hugs::dust:
> 
> AFM I seriously expected the old hag today due to my pre AF symptoms for the past 48 hours and the fact that they were exactly the same as AF symptoms last cycle. But today hardly any spotting and my temp has shot up :shrug: Was a cooler night last night but all other conditions same as every other night for the past 2 cycles so who knows.
> 
> But I'm happy to play the waiting game and if no AF by Sunday then I will POAS and see what happens :)

I think I might pick up a FRER and if AF stays away test tomorrow or the day after. 

Seems that you are in a similar position?! Keep us posted as to how you get on!


----------



## Macwooly

Struth I really hope AF leaves you alone and you get a BFP in the next day or so when you test :dust:

I will keep you posted but just don't feel any different to how I normally do when AF is due so expecting to see her soon but that's ok I've prepared myself for her now :)


----------



## Jodes2011

GreenFingers said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenFingers said:
> 
> 
> Never got to my testing date, seems I will never have a 14 day LP! Good luck to everyone else in July, let's see the stats even better than June.
> 
> 
> Hi hun,
> 
> your ticker says 13dpo. Have you tested? planning to test?
> 
> Sorry i am a POAS addict and could never wait till 13dpo but i suppose with a longer LP ut could be fae to early.
> 
> Good luck hun.
> 
> No sorry i wasn't clear, the witch got me today so will mark tomorrow as day 1!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No sorry for not being clearer, the witch go me today, I will Mark tomorrow as day 1! No point wasting a stick me thinks x xClick to expand...

Sorry the horrible witch got you this cycle :flower::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Conina said:


> Looks like the :witch: caught me after all :cry: I was really starting to think it could be our month...

Sorry big :hugs: xx


----------



## Jodes2011

struth said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Greenfingers & Conina sorry the old :witch: got you :hugs:
> 
> Struth I really can't help with what's happening with your temps so sorry :hugs: But maybe if not AF tomorrow buy a different test and test again.
> 
> Wendy sorry your body is confusing you :hugs: I really don't know if you could have another AF so soon but just stick with your SMEP and see what happens :hugs::dust:
> 
> AFM I seriously expected the old hag today due to my pre AF symptoms for the past 48 hours and the fact that they were exactly the same as AF symptoms last cycle. But today hardly any spotting and my temp has shot up :shrug: Was a cooler night last night but all other conditions same as every other night for the past 2 cycles so who knows.
> 
> But I'm happy to play the waiting game and if no AF by Sunday then I will POAS and see what happens :)
> 
> I think I might pick up a FRER and if AF stays away test tomorrow or the day after.
> 
> Seems that you are in a similar position?! Keep us posted as to how you get on!Click to expand...

Good luck i hope you get your BFP xx


----------



## Wendyk07

Conina - Am so sorry the bitch caught you. :hugs:

Will do another OPK tonight but i do think its far to early and i really expected to either O on time this month or a little later. Definately sticking to the SMEP plan though and pray that it works this month as well as last.

W


----------



## Bubba3

Conina , sorry she got you . :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Do you girls take a few opk a day ? It's tricky because I really up my fluids so trying to find a time where my urine will be strong enough is tricky ? The last test I did today 1 15 was neg but so weak I could only just make it out ? Any advice would be great:flower:


----------



## Jax41

Morning :flower:

Greenfingers and Conina - sorry AF gotcha, one day she will honestly get the hint that she's not welcome :growlmad:

Macwooly - got everything Xed that you get to POAS with me at the weekend!!!!:happydance:

Bubba - I only get time to OPK once a day and usually do it when I get home from work (about 4:30ish), the one's that I use say not to use FMU as it gives a false reading. I'm sure I read somewhere that O usually occurs early afternoon???? If it's weak then start doing the warm up laps the + will be there soon!!!!:thumbup:

Wendy - sorry that things seem all to cock at the moment, sleep is always best for you when your body has been through a ruff time, keep going with the SMEP you've got nothing to lose and all to gain!!

Struth - good luck with the testing, don't buy a test yet otherwise you'll be tempted to POAS too early!!!!

AFM - CD25, just waiting, drumming my fingers on my desk, da, de, dar.....actually I'm SO busy at work, two and a half weeks til the end of term and hysteria is hitting!! Trying not to log on as much during the day, I mean this job just gets in the way of my BnB chat!!!

Loads luv and dust everyone xXx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax you have made me so happy - 2 and a half weeks till I don't have to worry about school children running in front of my car as I take Tiny to her regular vet appointment at school kicking out time :happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi Bubba, I would normally test arounf 6pm ish. Its the one time i can guarantee that i am home each night. Tested this morning though because i felt really bloated and had pain in my right side but it was negative. Doing the SMEP though so if i do O sooner than normal i am still getting some :sex: in.


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax you have made me so happy - 2 and a half weeks till I don't have to worry about school children running in front of my car as I take Tiny to her regular vet appointment at school kicking out time :happydance:

I agree, I reckon half of them are on a death wish!! But, the flip side is Tesco's will be rammed....ugh....


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Jax you have made me so happy - 2 and a half weeks till I don't have to worry about school children running in front of my car as I take Tiny to her regular vet appointment at school kicking out time :happydance:
> 
> I agree, I reckon half of them are on a death wish!! But, the flip side is Tesco's will be rammed....ugh....Click to expand...

Ah but I am one those rare and much talked about shoppers as I shop in Tesco between 2-4am :) Not many kids in their at that time :happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Bubba3 said:


> Do you girls take a few opk a day ? It's tricky because I really up my fluids so trying to find a time where my urine will be strong enough is tricky ? The last test I did today 1 15 was neg but so weak I could only just make it out ? Any advice would be great:flower:

Buy ClearBlue Digi's they are by far the best on the market. No guessing either. Everytime i've used them i've always got a BFP and test late afternoon/early evening at the same time everyday. Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Conina sorry :witch: got you, :hugs:!

Bubba, FMU is not good as LH production starts early morning and not enough is in our bloods to give us good OPK readings. I test around 6PM every day. And sure enough, faint + with IC for the last 2 days... 

Wendy sorry your cycle is confusing you! Try another OPK after work, early morning may not be accurate! AND SMEP continue as planned, you WILL O sometime this month!!! :hugs:

SMEP continues here, :sex: on menu tonight!

Good luck to today's testers!!!


----------



## CedarWood

Wendyk07 said:


> CedarWood said:
> 
> 
> Me too - I wanna join:flower:
> 
> I am 5dpo today so testing soon!
> 
> Hi there and welcome aboard. I will put you down for the 14th for now hun. Let me know what date you'd prefer.
> 
> Hope this is your month.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hi - thanks!

I will probably begin testing Sunday the 10th.


----------



## CedarWood

Junebug_CJ said:


> So I'm still very confused by this: EWCM yesterday, CD7 and today, CD8. Faintly positive OPK. I O'ed at CD20 last month, and normally (when not nursing, as I still was a bit last month) it is CD16 or 17. Could I really be O'ing sooooooo early?? Guess I'll just keep doing OPKs to see if they get darker, and temping??

Hi,

Love your daughters pic - sooo cute!

I am guessing because you are nursing your O could be all over the place.
Make sure you are testing twice a day - early afternoon - then again in the eve. You may have just had a surge but will not O till later - so keep an eye on the opk's!
:change:


----------



## CedarWood

Bubba3 said:


> Do you girls take a few opk a day ? It's tricky because I really up my fluids so trying to find a time where my urine will be strong enough is tricky ? The last test I did today 1 15 was neg but so weak I could only just make it out ? Any advice would be great:flower:

Don't take in early morn as Junebug said as LH is produced then and may not show up.
I heard it is best to take OPK's twice a day - early afternoon and then again later in the eve.


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Jax you have made me so happy - 2 and a half weeks till I don't have to worry about school children running in front of my car as I take Tiny to her regular vet appointment at school kicking out time :happydance:
> 
> I agree, I reckon half of them are on a death wish!! But, the flip side is Tesco's will be rammed....ugh....Click to expand...
> 
> Ah but I am one those rare and much talked about shoppers as I shop in Tesco between 2-4am :) Not many kids in their at that time :happydance:Click to expand...

OMG!:shock:


----------



## Bubba3

Good luck Struth , and any other testers .:thumbup:
Macwooly , sounds interesting but I can hear in your words your trying not to read too much into the temp rise . I'm hoping super hard.:flower: 
Thanks for the opk advice. When we get to Oz I'll buy the clear blue here they're 69$ for 5 ! As it is I'm paying 29$ . :shock::shock:Funnily enough there was something written in the British papers today about clear blue being more accurate than going by the calendar. Not a very surprising study outcome but encouraging all the same. Perhaps I'll start buying on line ones ?
Anyway were both feeling very relaxed the packers came today and I didn't need to lift a finger . Were camping a bit but got the essentials ( especially the ttc essentials :winkwink:) so its down to business smep style tonight :happydance: Junebug your using 'frisky' made me laugh haven't heard that in ages :haha:
How are you feeling Jodes ? Hope its sinking in little by little . Have you told dh ?:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Jax you have made me so happy - 2 and a half weeks till I don't have to worry about school children running in front of my car as I take Tiny to her regular vet appointment at school kicking out time :happydance:
> 
> I agree, I reckon half of them are on a death wish!! But, the flip side is Tesco's will be rammed....ugh....Click to expand...
> 
> Ah but I am one those rare and much talked about shoppers as I shop in Tesco between 2-4am :) Not many kids in their at that time :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!:shock:Click to expand...

Well when DH wakes me with his snoring I can either smoother him with a pillow or shop. So I shop it doesn't end in prison :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is Tesco a grocery store?


----------



## Conina

Y'all need to move to NI - schools have been off for a week already!


----------



## wana b a mom

Natsby said:


> I should test about 6th July, if this cycle is a winner my due date would be about right for my birthday. Last time I got a bfp it was this month last year, sadly ended in mc but I still think of this as my lucky month. Fingers crossed for all of us on here, lets see some nice bfp for July!!

Good luck testing today!!!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wana b a mom

BridieChild said:


> I am 3DPO (apparently - FF has given me my dotted CH) and my test date is July 6, which also happens to be DD's eighth birthday!

good luck today!!!! may today be the big day for your BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

Bubba3 said:


> Good luck Struth , and any other testers .:thumbup:
> Macwooly , sounds interesting but I can hear in your words your trying not to read too much into the temp rise . I'm hoping super hard.:flower:
> Thanks for the opk advice. When we get to Oz I'll buy the clear blue here they're 69$ for 5 ! As it is I'm paying 29$ . :shock::shock:Funnily enough there was something written in the British papers today about clear blue being more accurate than going by the calendar. Not a very surprising study outcome but encouraging all the same. Perhaps I'll start buying on line ones ?
> Anyway were both feeling very relaxed the packers came today and I didn't need to lift a finger . Were camping a bit but got the essentials ( especially the ttc essentials :winkwink:) so its down to business smep style tonight :happydance: Junebug your using 'frisky' made me laugh haven't heard that in ages :haha:
> How are you feeling Jodes ? Hope its sinking in little by little . Have you told dh ?:hugs:

Yes you can get them from amazon for £22.00 for a pack of 20 good value considering they are £20.00 for 7 in the supermarkets. Granted they are a little bit more pricey than the One Step but they are just confusing and with a digi you either get a smiley face or no smiley face. I only got to use 6 last cycle and once you get your surge no need to keep testing just have plenty of :sex: I'm ok thanks just feeling tired and my back is aching. Yes i have told my DH :haha: fortuately he isn't a blabbermouth!!!!!! Need to make sure the kids don't find out otherwise the whole world will know :haha: :hugs:xx

Good luck with the move x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

CedarWood said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> So I'm still very confused by this: EWCM yesterday, CD7 and today, CD8. Faintly positive OPK. I O'ed at CD20 last month, and normally (when not nursing, as I still was a bit last month) it is CD16 or 17. Could I really be O'ing sooooooo early?? Guess I'll just keep doing OPKs to see if they get darker, and temping??
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Love your daughters pic - sooo cute!
> 
> I am guessing because you are nursing your O could be all over the place.
> Make sure you are testing twice a day - early afternoon - then again in the eve. You may have just had a surge but will not O till later - so keep an eye on the opk's!
> :change:Click to expand...

Thanks CedarWood, my DD actually self-weaned mid-June (much to my dismay) and I haven't nursed since then. That is probably what caused my later O during my last cycle, 3-4 days later than my normal. For that cycle I was as you suggested testing twice per day, because my BBT was all over the map until the nursing hormones cleared... 

My BBT is normal now, SMEP continues. Did not notice any EWCM today, strange... I think I'm all over the place but will continue :sex: every 1-2 days until O confirmed with OPKs AND BBT!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

For the record, I do use the ClearBlue digital monitor once the IC test band is as dark as the control band, but in the days leading up to O, I love that with the IC bands you can start seeing faint test bands appearing (which would show up as negative on the ClearBlue) and see them getting darker and darker as you near ovulation!


----------



## Jax41

Junebug_CJ said:


> For the record, I do use the ClearBlue digital monitor once the IC test band is as dark as the control band, but in the days leading up to O, I love that with the IC bands you can start seeing faint test bands appearing (which would show up as negative on the ClearBlue) and see them getting darker and darker as you near ovulation!

I'm guilty of that one too Junebug!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Is Tesco a grocery store?

Yep Dach, they're big over here.


----------



## Jax41

Conina said:


> Y'all need to move to NI - schools have been off for a week already!

WOW, I'm on my way!! When do they go back though?? We're back on 7th Sept - 6 weeks holiday for me :happydance:


----------



## struth

Bubba - I try to test at about 2pm but that is difficult when at work! On work days I test when I get home at about 6pm. I know what you mean about the trying to drink loads of fluids (better for CM and so on) but then being too hydrated for opk. I think that even with this, though, the opks still tend to work - as both the control and test lines will be lighter. Does that make sense?

Jodes - I'm planning on buying digis and IC this cycle. I have irregular cycles and so can get through loads of opks. The plan is to use Ic opks until I get one that looks positive (or near to) and then use the digi.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup Struth that's what I do!

Thank goodness for eBay ICs :rofl:!!!


----------



## Conina

Jax41 said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Y'all need to move to NI - schools have been off for a week already!
> 
> WOW, I'm on my way!! When do they go back though?? We're back on 7th Sept - 6 weeks holiday for me :happydance:Click to expand...

Usually around the 1st September - 2 months off for the teachers!!


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Is Tesco a grocery store?

Yes I suppose the closest you have is Walmart :)


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Y'all need to move to NI - schools have been off for a week already!
> 
> WOW, I'm on my way!! When do they go back though?? We're back on 7th Sept - 6 weeks holiday for me :happydance:Click to expand...

Leicestershire where I used to live and went to school used to break up at the end of June (it was because the factories closed for the first 2 weeks of July). Not sure if they still do :)


----------



## Macwooly

Wendy can you mark me as being visited by the AF :witch: 

So tomorrow will be CD1 for me :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Kids here had their last day of school June 30th, and start up again on September 6th! DH is starting university in September to be a teacher, relieved yet jealous he'll get to spend all summer with the kids while I work!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Macwooly said:


> Wendy can you mark me as being visited by the AF :witch:
> 
> So tomorrow will be CD1 for me :)

:hugs: sorry :witch: got you! :dust: for this coming ovulation!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Wendy can you mark me as being visited by the AF :witch:
> 
> So tomorrow will be CD1 for me :)

:hugs:


----------



## Conina

Macwooly said:


> Wendy can you mark me as being visited by the AF :witch:
> 
> So tomorrow will be CD1 for me :)

:hugs::hugs: Mac - cycle buddies!


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> For the record, I do use the ClearBlue digital monitor once the IC test band is as dark as the control band, but in the days leading up to O, I love that with the IC bands you can start seeing faint test bands appearing (which would show up as negative on the ClearBlue) and see them getting darker and darker as you near ovulation!

Completely agree


----------



## Macwooly

Conina said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Wendy can you mark me as being visited by the AF :witch:
> 
> So tomorrow will be CD1 for me :)
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Mac - cycle buddies!Click to expand...

Yeah we can keep each other sane :)


----------



## Jodes2011

struth said:


> Bubba - I try to test at about 2pm but that is difficult when at work! On work days I test when I get home at about 6pm. I know what you mean about the trying to drink loads of fluids (better for CM and so on) but then being too hydrated for opk. I think that even with this, though, the opks still tend to work - as both the control and test lines will be lighter. Does that make sense?
> 
> Jodes - I'm planning on buying digis and IC this cycle. I have irregular cycles and so can get through loads of opks. The plan is to use Ic opks until I get one that looks positive (or near to) and then use the digi.

I'm guilty of doing that too sshhh!!!! once i found the IC test line get darker i started on the clearblue and it took 3 days until that test became positive and the smiley face lasted for 2 days. I used 6 in total this cycle. 3 days were negative, 2 days were positive and another one negative just to make sure my smiley face had disappeared which it had. When my clearblue went back to negative the IC's was still positive for another few days after. So i suppose the IC's are quite handy for that. x


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Wendy can you mark me as being visited by the AF :witch:
> 
> So tomorrow will be CD1 for me :)

Big :hugs:xx


----------



## Indigo77

Wooly....:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Wooly....:hugs:

Journal is updated :) No need for Porkchop :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Wooly....:hugs:
> 
> Journal is updated :) No need for Porkchop :)Click to expand...

I saw it, but you can still have him in case the NHS won't see you fast enough! Lol.
:happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Wooly....:hugs:
> 
> Journal is updated :) No need for Porkchop :)Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it, but you can still have him in case the NHS won't see you fast enough! Lol.
> :happydance:Click to expand...

I'll keep him on retainer :D


----------



## Mbababy

:hugs: to those visited by :witch:...and :dust: to next cycle....

This is my 3rd cycle trying and I swear I feel like I'm going nuts. Every cycle so far I've thought I felt "different" just to then get a BFN. Sadly, my DH only 1/2 listens to my "symptoms" now...which makes me feel even more nuts. :wacko:

Hence...I've come here to vent to others who can understand me. I'm 7dpo, crampy, EMOTIONAL, and spotting in cm. I haven't said anything to DH this time because if it ends up being a BFN, then he'll be even more convinced that I'm nuts. 

Anyway...thanks to you guys for being a sounding board....I'm really glad I found this place....:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mbababy said:


> :hugs: to those visited by :witch:...and :dust: to next cycle....
> 
> This is my 3rd cycle trying and I swear I feel like I'm going nuts. Every cycle so far I've thought I felt "different" just to then get a BFN. Sadly, my DH only 1/2 listens to my "symptoms" now...which makes me feel even more nuts. :wacko:
> 
> Hence...I've come here to vent to others who can understand me. I'm 7dpo, crampy, EMOTIONAL, and spotting in cm. I haven't said anything to DH this time because if it ends up being a BFN, then he'll be even more convinced that I'm nuts.
> 
> Anyway...thanks to you guys for being a sounding board....I'm really glad I found this place....:hugs:

Glad you are here and that we can help! :hugs:

But I am telling you, you are going to drive yourself bonkers if you symptom spot. I know it is hard, but it will really get you nowhere. I have been at this for a very long time and have 'felt pregnant' more than once. 

The first real symptom is a late AF. But, I do start testing very very early, so don't listen to me on that one, lol. :flower:


----------



## Mbababy

dachsundmom said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: to those visited by :witch:...and :dust: to next cycle....
> 
> This is my 3rd cycle trying and I swear I feel like I'm going nuts. Every cycle so far I've thought I felt "different" just to then get a BFN. Sadly, my DH only 1/2 listens to my "symptoms" now...which makes me feel even more nuts. :wacko:
> 
> Hence...I've come here to vent to others who can understand me. I'm 7dpo, crampy, EMOTIONAL, and spotting in cm. I haven't said anything to DH this time because if it ends up being a BFN, then he'll be even more convinced that I'm nuts.
> 
> Anyway...thanks to you guys for being a sounding board....I'm really glad I found this place....:hugs:
> 
> Glad you are here and that we can help! :hugs:
> 
> But I am telling you, you are going to drive yourself bonkers if you symptom spot. I know it is hard, but it will really get you nowhere. I have been at this for a very long time and have 'felt pregnant' more than once.
> 
> The first real symptom is a late AF. But, I do starte testing very very early, so don't listen to me on that one, lol. :flower:Click to expand...

You're right....it's partly my obsessive nature...so it's hard to not hyperfocus on these things....:dohh:


----------



## LLbean

LOL I even started doubting when I ovulated cause I was spotting RIGHT AFTER ovulation but not quite far enough for implantation...and I am VERY tired too so you ladies are not alone LOL...plus my temp had a HUGE dip way before the OPKs showed +


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls, 

I'm so messed up. Theres more spotting(its red). Any ideas what this could be? The blleding finished up 2 days ago but today i felt sharp pains on the right hand side and am very bloated and now this. The sharp pains have gone but now i have a dull crampy pain.

Do you think i should continue with SMEP as planned and :sex: tonight or leave it another couple of days?

??????
??


----------



## LLbean

Wendy I would say it depends on how you feel. If you are up for it then do it, if it is uncomfortable at this point then hold off...where are you on the cycle? your banner says you are 7 days away from Ovulation


----------



## Wendyk07

Macwooly said:


> Wendy can you mark me as being visited by the AF :witch:
> 
> So tomorrow will be CD1 for me :)

https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/Fuck2.gif to the witch. Sorry she caught you hun.

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, I agree with LL. Do what you are comfortable with; if you don't feel ready tonight or tomorrow night then don't; it's not worth putting you off the entire cycle.


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> Wendy I would say it depends on how you feel. If you are up for it then do it, if it is uncomfortable at this point then hold off...where are you on the cycle? your banner says you are 7 days away from Ovulation

I counted CD1 as the first full flow day after the CP. it was all over and done with 2 days ago until this mornings pain and now the spotting. Was doing SMEP so i should BD on day 6 and day 8(today) but i am wondering if there is any point if i am spotting just now.


----------



## Sewergrrl

I'm trying so hard no to symptom spot, but my DH is doing it for me! Yesterday I didn't want my grilled chicken at dinner, just the vegs, and later DH said "I wasn't going to say anything, but you had a serious aversion to plain chicken when you were pregnant with Hope." Really dude? I just didn't want the chicken. haha


----------



## Wendyk07

Just found this thread.

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/531835-spotting-before-ovulation.html

Do you think it could be this?

As soon as i need to P i will do an OPK. I really didnt think i would O early this month. In fact i assumed it would be late.

Sorry TMI coming up:

I actually feel that bloated like i need a huge almighty fart.


----------



## Wendyk07

Sewergrrl said:


> I'm trying so hard no to symptom spot, but my DH is doing it for me! Yesterday I didn't want my grilled chicken at dinner, just the vegs, and later DH said "I wasn't going to say anything, but you had a serious aversion to plain chicken when you were pregnant with Hope." Really dude? I just didn't want the chicken. haha

oooo looking good. Everything crossed for you. Well done DH for noticing.

:hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Wendyk07 said:


> Just found this thread.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/531835-spotting-before-ovulation.html
> 
> Do you think it could be this?
> 
> As soon as i need to P i will do an OPK. I really didnt think i would O early this month. In fact i assumed it would be late.
> 
> Sorry TMI coming up:
> 
> I actually feel that bloated like i need a huge almighty fart.

Could be O spotting! 

Push on your belly hard - it may get some of that gas out. ;)


----------



## LLbean

that may be... I did something similar this month too but it was AFTER Ovulation... although if you look at my temps on CD9 it was as far down as it has been...yet I did not get a +OPK until CD 12... spotted on CD 14 and 15...so I don't know what the heck is going on...guess I will find out soon enough LOL


----------



## Sewergrrl

Wendyk07 said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying so hard no to symptom spot, but my DH is doing it for me! Yesterday I didn't want my grilled chicken at dinner, just the vegs, and later DH said "I wasn't going to say anything, but you had a serious aversion to plain chicken when you were pregnant with Hope." Really dude? I just didn't want the chicken. haha
> 
> oooo looking good. Everything crossed for you. Well done DH for noticing.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :) I was kinda shocked that he remembered the chicken thing. I don't give him enough credit sometimes. haha


----------



## Wendyk07

Sewergrrl said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Just found this thread.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/531835-spotting-before-ovulation.html
> 
> Do you think it could be this?
> 
> As soon as i need to P i will do an OPK. I really didnt think i would O early this month. In fact i assumed it would be late.
> 
> Sorry TMI coming up:
> 
> I actually feel that bloated like i need a huge almighty fart.
> 
> Could be O spotting!
> 
> Push on your belly hard - it may get some of that gas out. ;)Click to expand...

Lol tried that and the fetal position with my knees up at my chest which would normally work. I really hope its either wind or O.


----------



## Sewergrrl

I hope it's early O!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> that may be... I did something similar this month too but it was AFTER Ovulation... although if you look at my temps on CD9 it was as far down as it has been...yet I did not get a +OPK until CD 12... spotted on CD 14 and 15...so I don't know what the heck is going on...guess I will find out soon enough LOL


Its so frustrating what our bodies go through each month and a lot is unexplained. i suppose though we would probably not notice if we werent ttc.


----------



## Wendyk07

Sewergrrl said:


> I hope it's early O!!!

So do i. That would be amazing especially after the CP. It would mean i dont have to wait as long this cycle to POAS.


----------



## Wendyk07

Popped some pills for wind just in case and i will take some co-codamol later so we can DTD.


----------



## LLbean

indeed, I could care less if I were not monitoring every little thing LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I'm so messed up. Theres more spotting(its red). Any ideas what this could be? The blleding finished up 2 days ago but today i felt sharp pains on the right hand side and am very bloated and now this. The sharp pains have gone but now i have a dull crampy pain.
> 
> Do you think i should continue with SMEP as planned and :sex: tonight or leave it another couple of days?
> 
> ??????
> ??

Hi Wendy i've been through this and i suggest you leave it completely for this cycle. I know its hard but you need to give your body a rest from your mc. I didn't and i became pregnant again and i had another mc shortly afterwards which left me poorly with an infection. You need to let everything flush out. I would also suggest you go and see your doctor if your concerned. I hope this has helped and i don't want to sound patronising! Hope you feel better soon! :hugs: xx


----------



## Sewergrrl

Jodes2011 said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> I'm so messed up. Theres more spotting(its red). Any ideas what this could be? The blleding finished up 2 days ago but today i felt sharp pains on the right hand side and am very bloated and now this. The sharp pains have gone but now i have a dull crampy pain.
> 
> Do you think i should continue with SMEP as planned and :sex: tonight or leave it another couple of days?
> 
> ??????
> ??
> 
> Hi Wendy i've been through this and i suggest you leave it completely for this cycle. I know its hard but you need to give your body a rest from your mc. I didn't and i became pregnant again and i had another mc shortly afterwards which left me poorly with an infection. You need to let everything flush out. I would also suggest you go and see your doctor if your concerned. I hope this has helped and i don't want to sound patronising! Hope you feel better soon! :hugs: xxClick to expand...

After my MC in April, that's what my doc said - to wait 1 cycle to try again. Some docs say to try again right away and some tell you to wait more than one cycle. I would ask your doc and see what he/she thinks and go from there. 

Fx it all works out for you! :)


----------



## Wendyk07

I spoke to my GP last week as she said as the CP was so early and that most people would just assume it was a late period so there was no reason to wait so we decided to go for it. I didnt expect this though.
Did an OPK. Not quite a positive but i dont think its far off as the line was lighter than the test line but not by much. Think i might just give the :sex: a miss tonight and catch up tomorrow night.

Thanks for all the replies girls. 

x


----------



## tulip girl

Sorry to those who are having a visit from the :witch: x x

Wendy - I get the 'I really need a huge fart' feeling when i'm about to ovulate. Good luck. x x


----------



## Jennjenn

Jodes - congrats on the BFP - glad some of this baby dust is finally working. You're the only confirmed one correct?

Wendy - hope you feel better soon. 

I'll do my first POAS on Friday - I have so many I can't wait until Sunday. Plus I'll probably forget them at work again.

So how many girls are out so far? I haven't checked page 1 to see if you are recording results there. I've read through all the posts since Friday and we've been a busy group.

So this is my 2 cents - Many of you have mentioned symptom spotting and I know somewhere I read that pre-AF symptoms and pregnancy symptoms are almost identical...so that is why I stopped doing it. And the fact I've thought I was preggers 3 times and went out and bought digital pregnancy tests - $$ down the drain.

Someone was talking about baby aspirin - I was taking it to help get more blood flow to the uterus. But I always stopped once I ovulated. Then I read it was good to orgasm while TTC b/c it releases fertile EWCM....I changed to that method! I haven't had any results yet, but I'm having fun with it! :fool:


----------



## Jennjenn

Wendy I just saw page 1! Thanks for adding me and recording everyone's results!


----------



## struth

Macwooly said:


> Wendy can you mark me as being visited by the AF :witch:
> 
> So tomorrow will be CD1 for me :)

:hugs: Sorry that she arrived. I hope that this next cycle is yours :hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

So Struth - I took a peek at your chart and it looks like you're close...when will you test again?


----------



## struth

Hi Jennjenn :wave: I would like to say that I don't know but who am I kidding! I bought some FRERs on the way home tonight and so if AF stays away I will test again tomorrow :blush: :haha:

My testing day on FF was today - my LP has been quite short since BCP. Last month it was 12 days so I should be due on tomorrow if it were to stay the same.


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly said:


> Wendy can you mark me as being visited by the AF :witch:
> 
> So tomorrow will be CD1 for me :)

Macwooly :hugs: I know you saw it coming in the chart but still :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

struth said:


> Hi Jennjenn :wave: I would like to say that I don't know but who am I kidding! I bought some FRERs on the way home tonight and so if AF stays away I will test again tomorrow :blush: :haha:
> 
> My testing day on FF was today - my LP has been quite short since BCP. Last month it was 12 days so I should be due on tomorrow if it were to stay the same.

Well I hope that the old :witch: has lost directions to yours when she stopped off with me today. I'll clamp her broom and break the satnav off it :)


----------



## struth

Macwooly said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jennjenn :wave: I would like to say that I don't know but who am I kidding! I bought some FRERs on the way home tonight and so if AF stays away I will test again tomorrow :blush: :haha:
> 
> My testing day on FF was today - my LP has been quite short since BCP. Last month it was 12 days so I should be due on tomorrow if it were to stay the same.
> 
> Well I hope that the old :witch: has lost directions to yours when she stopped off with me today. I'll clamp her broom and break the satnav off it :)Click to expand...

Loving the imagery Macwooly!


----------



## amyc2324

Add me to the list I am ovulating today and will test on July 20th if not sooner.


----------



## Jennjenn

Yes Macwooly - that is funny. I like your banner for Journal Stalkers - that's me! I'm thinking about going back to BBT until OV is confirmed. I just can't do BBT all the time in the TWW b/c I literally would cry each time my temp went down. And starting the day at 6:30 am crying is not healthy!

Struth - Good luck tomorrow AM with your FRER :dust:


----------



## amyc2324

question for anyone with ovulation pain. If you hurt more on one side than the other, does that mean that side is the one you are ovulating on? I have one tube blocked and one open so trying to determine if it is even worth it to try and test every month. If I know which side I am o'ing on I can just test on the months that I know I am o'ing on the open side.


----------



## struth

I'm not sure but think I read somewhere that most people feel ovulation pain in their right side - but they can't ovulate from their right ovary every time can they? I'm not sure if it works like that :shrug:


----------



## Jennjenn

Sorry I am not experienced with OV pain. I've never had anything noticeable and regular, and if I did I probably thought it was gas! :dohh:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Well, I can't speak for everyone AmyC but I can tell you that last month I thought I had definately ovulated from my left ovary. I had a transvaginal songram to confirm and the doc told me that I had ovulated from my right. I told her I thought that was weird since I had so many cramps on the left side. She then checked the left side and said "Actually, it looks like you ovulated from the left too." So who knows lol!


----------



## Wendyk07

amyc2324 said:


> Add me to the list I am ovulating today and will test on July 20th if not sooner.

I always get OV pain on the right to begin with but then turns into a dull like pain all over. Its always the same and followed quickly by EWCM and a +OPK.
Not much help to you i know.

i would guess though that the side thats giving you the sharp pain in the one thats about to pop but that doesnt mean that you couldnt OV from both in the same cycle on the same day.

Added you to the list.

:dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

pleaser update me with a :witch:, she got me today, at least she came 1 day early!
back to the clinic on friday for another round, quite excited really as I do feel Im another month closer to my bfp.
come on ladies, I want to see a lot more flashing BFPs on the list, good luck and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jennjenn

sarahincanada said:


> pleaser update me with a :witch:, she got me today, at least she came 1 day early!
> back to the clinic on friday for another round, quite excited really as I do feel Im another month closer to my bfp.
> come on ladies, I want to see a lot more flashing BFPs on the list, good luck and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Sorry she got you :growlmad:

But I am with you - I want to see a lot more, too!!!


----------



## NorthStar

sarahincanada said:


> pleaser update me with a :witch:, she got me today, at least she came 1 day early!
> back to the clinic on friday for another round, quite excited really as I do feel Im another month closer to my bfp.
> come on ladies, I want to see a lot more flashing BFPs on the list, good luck and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Sarah. sorry that :witch: got you :hugs::hugs:, but it's great that you are so positive and energised about trying the Clomid - and thank you for posting the Clomid thread to share experiences, it's really informative.


----------



## Wendyk07

sarahincanada said:


> pleaser update me with a :witch:, she got me today, at least she came 1 day early!
> back to the clinic on friday for another round, quite excited really as I do feel Im another month closer to my bfp.
> come on ladies, I want to see a lot more flashing BFPs on the list, good luck and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/Victory.gif to the witch. Sorry she got you this month hun. 

:hugs:


----------



## googly

Hi all! I can't remember whether I've introduced myself on this thread or not! Anyway, yeah I'm in if I can - due to test maybe from the 15th onwards.... maybe... hopefully.... 

I'm swingly wildly between pessimism and optimism at the moment - hate that! (better than pessimism-pessimism I guess :D)

FX for all!


----------



## googly

Hey has anyone tried pineapple for implantation encouraging? Read about it somewhere, thought I'd add it into the mix this month... why not...


----------



## struth

sarahincanada said:


> pleaser update me with a :witch:, she got me today, at least she came 1 day early!
> back to the clinic on friday for another round, quite excited really as I do feel Im another month closer to my bfp.
> come on ladies, I want to see a lot more flashing BFPs on the list, good luck and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

googly said:


> Hi all! I can't remember whether I've introduced myself on this thread or not! Anyway, yeah I'm in if I can - due to test maybe from the 15th onwards.... maybe... hopefully....
> 
> I'm swingly wildly between pessimism and optimism at the moment - hate that! (better than pessimism-pessimism I guess :D)
> 
> FX for all!


Hi there, 

Welcome aboard. Wishing you lots of luck for the 15th.

:dust:


----------



## mrsdh

Hi ladies:hi:
Can i join too? Im on my 2nd round of Clomid and im waiting to ovulate. I think ill be due AF around the 20 something of this month. Good luck to everyone and lots of :dust::dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

mrsdh said:


> Hi ladies:hi:
> Can i join too? Im on my 2nd round of Clomid and im waiting to ovulate. I think ill be due AF around the 20 something of this month. Good luck to everyone and lots of :dust::dust:

Hope the 2nd clomid cycle is the one that gives you that long awaited BFP.

:dust:


----------



## mrsdh

Wendyk07 said:


> mrsdh said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies:hi:
> Can i join too? Im on my 2nd round of Clomid and im waiting to ovulate. I think ill be due AF around the 20 something of this month. Good luck to everyone and lots of :dust::dust:
> 
> Hope the 2nd clomid cycle is the one that gives you that long awaited BFP.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

You too hun x


----------



## LillyLove

Still waiting on AF.... Nothing! I keep testing BFN! Congrats JODES and SILKTREE! I will keep you guys posted but pretty certain I am out.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Fingers crossed Lilly!!! 

Sarah, sorry :witch: got you :-( Good luck with your next cycle!!!

Stuth I looked at your temps, definitely encouraging, fingers crossed for you too!!!

Still having faint + IC OPKs today (3rd day in a row). Off to seduce DH :haha:


----------



## CedarWood

amyc2324 said:


> question for anyone with ovulation pain. If you hurt more on one side than the other, does that mean that side is the one you are ovulating on? I have one tube blocked and one open so trying to determine if it is even worth it to try and test every month. If I know which side I am o'ing on I can just test on the months that I know I am o'ing on the open side.

I sometimes get O pain on both sides but one usually predominates. From when I have had ultrasounds my guesses have been backed up bu follies. So I would say you are probably right if one side has more pain than another.


----------



## CedarWood

googly said:


> Hey has anyone tried pineapple for implantation encouraging? Read about it somewhere, thought I'd add it into the mix this month... why not...

I have heard about this but not tried - I think it is the core that is supposed to be best.


----------



## googly

CedarWood said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> Hey has anyone tried pineapple for implantation encouraging? Read about it somewhere, thought I'd add it into the mix this month... why not...
> 
> I have heard about this but not tried - I think it is the core that is supposed to be best.Click to expand...

Hi yeah I've since read more about it and that seems to be the case - core only. In fact the rest of it can be actively BAD for pregnant women, can cause miscarriage (although I think that was unripe pineapple, and lots of it, specifically). Anyway I only found this out after 2 days of eating a fair bit of it - doh. So feel a bit nervous/stupid about it (sure its all fine though!) You really have to research all these supposed 'fertility aides' loads eh....


----------



## CedarWood

Hi guys,

We are a chatty group - it is hard to keep up:flower:!

Sarah - sorry about the witch:gun:

Wendy - good luck with bding. Cycles can be off after a mc - so maybe you will O early. When I have had very early mc's - chem pregnancies I sometimes sill O at the regular time even though AF was late. 

Good luck :spermy: to everyone near O!

Well am 7 dpo today and last night got lots of clear watery discharge. I happened to me in May when I had a chemical pregnancy. At 5dpo I had tons of watery discharge I thought I was bleeding. We were on holiday and when I finally found a bathroom I saw it was just watery cm but lots. So hoping the watery cm is a good sign that maybe something is happening. I guess it means an estrogen surge.
I have been getting some twinges and pokes but have put them down to normal prog effects after O.


----------



## CedarWood

googly said:


> CedarWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> googly said:
> 
> 
> Hey has anyone tried pineapple for implantation encouraging? Read about it somewhere, thought I'd add it into the mix this month... why not...
> 
> I have heard about this but not tried - I think it is the core that is supposed to be best.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi yeah I've since read more about it and that seems to be the case - core only. In fact the rest of it can be actively BAD for pregnant women, can cause miscarriage (although I think that was unripe pineapple, and lots of it, specifically). Anyway I only found this out after 2 days of eating a fair bit of it - doh. So feel a bit nervous/stupid about it (sure its all fine though!) You really have to research all these supposed 'fertility aides' loads eh....Click to expand...

hehe - I think you are ok:) I am not pos but think the core stuff is made into pill form. I am so pilled/supped up that I have not tried it tho.


----------



## struth

Morning ladies...

I woke this morning and my temp had gone up again, went to the toilet and nothing when I wiped, so I tested and.... I got a really light but definitely there :bfp: on a FRER. 

OMG.... I'm shaking. The OH in still in bed and won't be up for a couple of hours. Not sure how to break it to him - I hadn't mentioned my chart or anything to him. He's geared up for gynae appointments, SA results, and the long haul...!


----------



## shmoo75

MacWooly - :hugs::hugs: that the ole :witch:bag got you not fair.

Sarah - :hugs::hugs: that the ole :witch:bag got you to hun

Wendy - I had 2 mc's before falling pg with DD. We waited 3 cycle before TTC again after the 1st then, we started TTC again straight away after the 2nd. Made no difference to us as it took exactly the same amount of time to fall pg both times! I think you also need to do what feels right for you as well as following medical advice. Finger firmly crossed that you get a sticky BFP this cycle hun.

Struth - Fx for testing hun.

AFM we will just keep :sex: until I get my bfp or :witch:arrives


----------



## shmoo75

Struth - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: looks like my good luck wishes this morning worked. Here's to you having a happy and healthy 9mths and a lovely :baby: in your arms at the end.


----------



## tulip girl

struth said:


> Morning ladies...
> 
> I woke this morning and my temp had gone up again, went to the toilet and nothing when I wiped, so I tested and.... I got a really light but definitely there :bfp: on a FRER.
> 
> OMG.... I'm shaking. The OH in still in bed and won't be up for a couple of hours. Not sure how to break it to him - I hadn't mentioned my chart or anything to him. He's geared up for gynae appointments, SA results, and the long haul...!

Yayyyy! Congratulations! Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy. x x x x


----------



## Jodes2011

hi ladies feeling very sad today my pregnancy ended this morning i assume i had a chemical. 3 miscarriages in one year i don't know how much more i can take. 

Congratulations struth i am really hoping you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> hi ladies feeling very sad today my pregnancy ended this morning i assume i had a chemical. 3 miscarriages in one year i don't know how much more i can take.
> 
> Congratulations struth i am really hoping you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx

So sorry for your loss Jodes :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

googly said:


> Hey has anyone tried pineapple for implantation encouraging? Read about it somewhere, thought I'd add it into the mix this month... why not...

I read this about pineapple too and think if you like pineapple it certainly won't hurt to eat it but I eat it almost daily :)

Sarah sorry the old witch got you. Good luck with your new cycle :dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes2011 said:


> hi ladies feeling very sad today my pregnancy ended this morning i assume i had a chemical. 3 miscarriages in one year i don't know how much more i can take.

So sorry to hear this :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

struth said:


> Morning ladies...
> 
> I woke this morning and my temp had gone up again, went to the toilet and nothing when I wiped, so I tested and.... I got a really light but definitely there :bfp: on a FRER.
> 
> OMG.... I'm shaking. The OH in still in bed and won't be up for a couple of hours. Not sure how to break it to him - I hadn't mentioned my chart or anything to him. He's geared up for gynae appointments, SA results, and the long haul...!

Congratulations Struth :D Hope this is a sticky bean and you have a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## CedarWood

struth said:


> Morning ladies...
> 
> I woke this morning and my temp had gone up again, went to the toilet and nothing when I wiped, so I tested and.... I got a really light but definitely there :bfp: on a FRER.
> 
> OMG.... I'm shaking. The OH in still in bed and won't be up for a couple of hours. Not sure how to break it to him - I hadn't mentioned my chart or anything to him. He's geared up for gynae appointments, SA results, and the long haul...!

Congrats!:flower:


----------



## CedarWood

Jodes2011 said:


> hi ladies feeling very sad today my pregnancy ended this morning i assume i had a chemical. 3 miscarriages in one year i don't know how much more i can take.

:( sorry to hear this....


----------



## Wendyk07

struth said:


> Morning ladies...
> 
> I woke this morning and my temp had gone up again, went to the toilet and nothing when I wiped, so I tested and.... I got a really light but definitely there :bfp: on a FRER.
> 
> OMG.... I'm shaking. The OH in still in bed and won't be up for a couple of hours. Not sure how to break it to him - I hadn't mentioned my chart or anything to him. He's geared up for gynae appointments, SA results, and the long haul...!

https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/fiesta.gif Congratulations hun. Cant wait to hear how DH takes the happy news. I bet he will be super excited.


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes2011 said:


> hi ladies feeling very sad today my pregnancy ended this morning i assume i had a chemical. 3 miscarriages in one year i don't know how much more i can take.
> 
> Congratulations struth i am really hoping you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx

I'm so sorry for your loss hun. Its still pretty raw here so i know how you feel. Its devastating and especially that its happened 3 times for you. We are here for you hun. I couldnt have got through it without this bunch of girls including yourself.

:hugs:


----------



## Mabythistime

Going for blood test today. Got a faint + (i mean really faint) on 10 dpo, and it was stronger today 11 dpo, but still very faint. My very first second line ever! (I had to make sure I did not buy and use an OPK - that was my first thought) Temps also shot up! Very nervous...Should know by tomorrow. I used two test brands, only one showed though..

Hoping and praying is not an evap!


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Wendy can you mark me as being visited by the AF :witch:
> 
> So tomorrow will be CD1 for me :)

Here come's the next cycle!!!!:thumbup:

Did you manage to get your Dr's appt sorted?x


----------



## Macwooly

Mabythistime said:


> Going for blood test today. Got a faint + (i mean really faint) on 10 dpo, and it was stronger today 11 dpo, but still very faint. My very first second line ever! (I had to make sure I did not buy and use an OPK - that was my first thought) Temps also shot up! Very nervous...Should know by tomorrow. I used two test brands, only one showed though..
> 
> Hoping and praying is not an evap!

Oh good luck and keeping FXed that later today you can confirm a BFP :thumbup: Loads and loads of :dust: and sticky thoughts in the meantime :)


----------



## Jax41

sarahincanada said:


> pleaser update me with a :witch:, she got me today, at least she came 1 day early!
> back to the clinic on friday for another round, quite excited really as I do feel Im another month closer to my bfp.
> come on ladies, I want to see a lot more flashing BFPs on the list, good luck and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Sarah - good luck with the next cycle too:thumbup:. I know it sounds funny but I feel the same, according to those fancy stats they shove at us every AF is a month nearer a BFP!!! Keeps me happy anyway:flower:x


----------



## Jax41

struth said:


> Morning ladies...
> 
> I woke this morning and my temp had gone up again, went to the toilet and nothing when I wiped, so I tested and.... I got a really light but definitely there :bfp: on a FRER.
> 
> OMG.... I'm shaking. The OH in still in bed and won't be up for a couple of hours. Not sure how to break it to him - I hadn't mentioned my chart or anything to him. He's geared up for gynae appointments, SA results, and the long haul...!

:yipee::yipee: YESSSSSSSSSS!!!! Fab news Struth, congratulations!!! :happydance: xXx


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Wendy can you mark me as being visited by the AF :witch:
> 
> So tomorrow will be CD1 for me :)
> 
> Here come's the next cycle!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Did you manage to get your Dr's appt sorted?xClick to expand...

Now someone is not stalking my journal are they? [-X 

Got an appointment yesterday :) DH's SA results are a HUGE improvement on 2009 :happydance: 

Morphology has gone from poor to normal :happydance: Looks like motility has improved but the results aren't graded so a little confusing :) But count whilst still low has gone from 0.2 X 10^6/ml to 35 X 10^6/ml :happydance: The normal range is 40 X 10^6/ml so not there yet but good grief so close compared to his last results :D And the doctor says such an increase in a man with diabetes is rare :happydance:

So it looks like my change of diet for us both and all the supplements I put him on to control his diabetes have helped the :spermy: loads

The appointment was a normal one and she had medical students in with her so she couldn't sort the next step then so we have a double appointment on 25 July when she is going to sort our referral to an FS :D

She says that the next step is tests & investigations she needs to refer us for anyway as she reckons re-running my bloods will show that all is still in the normal range based on my last results and even allowing for an age related decline.

So even though the old bag is visiting I am a happy lady :D

How are you? Any sign AF may be visiting? I really want to see your BFP this weekend and am keeping all crossed for you :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

Jodes2011 said:


> hi ladies feeling very sad today my pregnancy ended this morning i assume i had a chemical. 3 miscarriages in one year i don't know how much more i can take.
> 
> Congratulations struth i am really hoping you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx

Jodes :hugs: I'm so sorry this has happened to you again :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Mabythistime said:


> Going for blood test today. Got a faint + (i mean really faint) on 10 dpo, and it was stronger today 11 dpo, but still very faint. My very first second line ever! (I had to make sure I did not buy and use an OPK - that was my first thought) Temps also shot up! Very nervous...Should know by tomorrow. I used two test brands, only one showed though..
> 
> Hoping and praying is not an evap!

Maybythistime, got EVERYTHING Xed for you hun that it's good news!!! :yipee: Don't forget to come back and tell us xXx


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Wendy can you mark me as being visited by the AF :witch:
> 
> So tomorrow will be CD1 for me :)
> 
> Here come's the next cycle!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Did you manage to get your Dr's appt sorted?xClick to expand...
> 
> Now someone is not stalking my journal are they? [-X
> 
> Got an appointment yesterday :) DH's SA results are a HUGE improvement on 2009 :happydance:
> 
> Morphology has gone from poor to normal :happydance: Looks like motility has improved but the results aren't graded so a little confusing :) But count whilst still low has gone from 0.2 X 10^6/ml to 35 X 10^6/ml :happydance: The normal range is 40 X 10^6/ml so not there yet but good grief so close compared to his last results :D And the doctor says such an increase in a man with diabetes is rare :happydance:
> 
> So it looks like my change of diet for us both and all the supplements I put him on to control his diabetes have helped the :spermy: loads
> 
> The appointment was a normal one and she had medical students in with her so she couldn't sort the next step then so we have a double appointment on 25 July when she is going to sort our referral to an FS :D
> 
> She says that the next step is tests & investigations she needs to refer us for anyway as she reckons re-running my bloods will show that all is still in the normal range based on my last results and even allowing for an age related decline.
> 
> So even though the old bag is visiting I am a happy lady :D
> 
> How are you? Any sign AF may be visiting? I really want to see your BFP this weekend and am keeping all crossed for you :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Oops, okay I'll consider myself told off :trouble: and I'll remember to do a bit of stalking next time!!

Thank you though for rewriting it all here for me to catch up on, and WOW so pleased that things have improved. I am so happy for you both :happydance: feel like doing backflips, blimey what am I going to be like when you get your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!! Macwooly, things are looking so good for you now, I'm positive you ARE going to get those gorgeous little :baby::baby::baby:!!!!!

AFM - not feeling anything!! Just sitting here....waiting.....quietly....for either to show up :coffee:


----------



## Macwooly

DH is really hoping for :baby::baby::baby: He's already vehicle shopping for one which will fit 3 babies and 4 dogs :D I have told him I need the BFP before the vehicle :haha:

Well I nicked the old hag bag AF :witch: directions to Struth and clamped her broom & broke the satnav and it has worked for Struth so I'm off to search through her bags and nick the directions to your house Jax and ensure the clamp remains on her broom and take a sledgehammer to her satnav then she can leave you alone for 9 months too :)


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> DH is really hoping for :baby::baby::baby: He's already vehicle shopping for one which will fit 3 babies and 4 dogs :D I have told him I need the BFP before the vehicle :haha:
> 
> Well I nicked the old hag bag AF :witch: directions to Struth and clamped her broom & broke the satnav and it has worked for Struth so I'm off to search through her bags and nick the directions to your house Jax and ensure the clamp remains on her broom and take a sledgehammer to her satnav then she can leave you alone for 9 months too :)

You'll need a transit!!!!:haha:

If you would, that'd be wonderful and I will love you forever!!!! :kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe and Struth....:happydance:!

Jodes- :hugs: I am so sorry, I know how disappointing those can be. Here's more :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FionaJames24

Hi Wendy - can I join in the July testers please/ I'm not testing until the 30th July - with loads of thanks, Fiona x


----------



## Sarah69

Hello, am I ok to join? I'm not testing..........just waiting for AF to arrive, she's due today/tomorrow and I'm feeling really fed up waiting for her as I know she's on her way.........:sad1:

I was really grumpy with my DH this morning too before he went to work which I feel really guilty about................I'm a miserable old cow. 

How is everyone else doing?
xx


----------



## Macwooly

Sarah69 said:


> Hello, am I ok to join? I'm not testing..........just waiting for AF to arrive, she's due today/tomorrow and I'm feeling really fed up waiting for her as I know she's on her way.........:sad1:
> 
> I was really grumpy with my DH this morning too before he went to work which I feel really guilty about................I'm a miserable old cow.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sarah69

How do you get the "currently feeling" icon on your profile?


----------



## Macwooly

At the top of the screen just above the log out section you will see user name plus some stat info such a unread messages and private message and it will say below these currently feeling

If you click on that you can choose your mood :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:dance::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:Mabythistime and Struth :happydance::wohoo::headspin:

Jodes :hugs::cry: I'm so sorry for your loss hun...


----------



## Sarah69

Thank you! I looked everywhere except there! xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

MacWooly that's great news on DH's :spermy:!!! Hopefully this is all you need to get your :bfp:

:hugs: Sarah69

Jax, :dust: Fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Mabythistime said:


> Going for blood test today. Got a faint + (i mean really faint) on 10 dpo, and it was stronger today 11 dpo, but still very faint. My very first second line ever! (I had to make sure I did not buy and use an OPK - that was my first thought) Temps also shot up! Very nervous...Should know by tomorrow. I used two test brands, only one showed though..
> 
> Hoping and praying is not an evap!

Wow! Everything crossed that this is your BFP. Come back and tell us how you get on. A line is a line hun so its looking good. 

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Wendy can you mark me as being visited by the AF :witch:
> 
> So tomorrow will be CD1 for me :)
> 
> Here come's the next cycle!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Did you manage to get your Dr's appt sorted?xClick to expand...
> 
> Now someone is not stalking my journal are they? [-X
> 
> Got an appointment yesterday :) DH's SA results are a HUGE improvement on 2009 :happydance:
> 
> Morphology has gone from poor to normal :happydance: Looks like motility has improved but the results aren't graded so a little confusing :) But count whilst still low has gone from 0.2 X 10^6/ml to 35 X 10^6/ml :happydance: The normal range is 40 X 10^6/ml so not there yet but good grief so close compared to his last results :D And the doctor says such an increase in a man with diabetes is rare :happydance:
> 
> So it looks like my change of diet for us both and all the supplements I put him on to control his diabetes have helped the :spermy: loads
> 
> The appointment was a normal one and she had medical students in with her so she couldn't sort the next step then so we have a double appointment on 25 July when she is going to sort our referral to an FS :D
> 
> She says that the next step is tests & investigations she needs to refer us for anyway as she reckons re-running my bloods will show that all is still in the normal range based on my last results and even allowing for an age related decline.
> 
> So even though the old bag is visiting I am a happy lady :D
> 
> How are you? Any sign AF may be visiting? I really want to see your BFP this weekend and am keeping all crossed for you :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Fantastic news hun. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Sarah69 said:


> Hello, am I ok to join? I'm not testing..........just waiting for AF to arrive, she's due today/tomorrow and I'm feeling really fed up waiting for her as I know she's on her way.........:sad1:
> 
> I was really grumpy with my DH this morning too before he went to work which I feel really guilty about................I'm a miserable old cow.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> xx

Hi hun,

its so frustrating when you know she on her way. :hugs:
You can join our early August testers hun, am sure there will be a few on here with the same cycle and test date. 

:dust:


----------



## Sarah69

Hi - yes, thank you I will join the Aug testers - onwards and upwards as they say! I will have a cry when AF turns up then I will prepare myself for another month of trying...............:flower:


----------



## Jax41

Sarah69 said:


> Hello, am I ok to join? I'm not testing..........just waiting for AF to arrive, she's due today/tomorrow and I'm feeling really fed up waiting for her as I know she's on her way.........:sad1:
> 
> I was really grumpy with my DH this morning too before he went to work which I feel really guilty about................I'm a miserable old cow.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> xx

Sarah - we've all been there, DH'll understand I'm sure.... How about cooking him his fave dinner tonight and snuggling up on the sofa:flower:x


----------



## Sarah69

I will be extra nice to him tonight - but he is treating me to fish & chips so his favourite meal will have to wait..............:happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

My DH tries to be anywhere but at home just before AF visits me :)

They may not fully understand how we feel but they do understand we're not just grumpy because we want to be :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mine runs form me like I have leprosy, lol.


----------



## Sarah69

I did say to him last night that I didn't think I'd been that moody/grumpy this month - I got this facial expression :shock::shock:

What could it possibly mean..................?


----------



## Bubba3

Hi girls trying to catch up with you all. BRILLIANT news Macwooly big smiles all round.
I just got my first proper pos opk , ( spending a fortune on those things soooo pricey here ) anyway following smep. We danced last night , trouble is I'm wondering if trying to do it now three nights in a row is pushing it. What do you reckon. Keep going and see how we go. Hubby had good sa result but worried I'll deplete the good stores if you know what I mean. ??
Hope your all okay x


----------



## Bubba3

Jax , not long lovely ! Everything crossed and more :thumbup: 
love the bfp :happydance: were on a roll ladies :thumbup: 

Jodes Hun , Im so sad for you right now. I know we don't 'know' each other but I also know this ttc lark can get so so tough. Losing a little bean is painful. A lot of us here have been there. My heart broke with everyone. Just know were here when your ready , Highs but more importantly the lows. Take care , be gentle with yourself and I'm thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## struth

Jodes2011 said:


> hi ladies feeling very sad today my pregnancy ended this morning i assume i had a chemical. 3 miscarriages in one year i don't know how much more i can take.
> 
> Congratulations struth i am really hoping you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx

So sorry Jodes - I really feel for you. I don't know what to say :cry: :hugs:


----------



## struth

Mabythistime said:


> Going for blood test today. Got a faint + (i mean really faint) on 10 dpo, and it was stronger today 11 dpo, but still very faint. My very first second line ever! (I had to make sure I did not buy and use an OPK - that was my first thought) Temps also shot up! Very nervous...Should know by tomorrow. I used two test brands, only one showed though..
> 
> Hoping and praying is not an evap!

Congrats Mabythistime - I hope the blood test is good! 

I know exactly how you feel - I got a bfp today but I feel like I want some sort of other confirmation. I think I will just have to keep testing until I believe it!


----------



## Mbababy

Jodes2011 said:


> hi ladies feeling very sad today my pregnancy ended this morning i assume i had a chemical. 3 miscarriages in one year i don't know how much more i can take.

So sorry to see this update from you....:hugs::hugs::hugs: :-(


----------



## Mbababy

Congrats Struth! You must be so excited! :happydance:


----------



## struth

Macwooly said:


> DH is really hoping for :baby::baby::baby: He's already vehicle shopping for one which will fit 3 babies and 4 dogs :D I have told him I need the BFP before the vehicle :haha:
> 
> Well I nicked the old hag bag AF :witch: directions to Struth and clamped her broom & broke the satnav and it has worked for Struth so I'm off to search through her bags and nick the directions to your house Jax and ensure the clamp remains on her broom and take a sledgehammer to her satnav then she can leave you alone for 9 months too :)

Love it - thanks for keeping her at bay Macwooly! I owe you one x


----------



## Mbababy

Mabythistime said:


> Going for blood test today. Got a faint + (i mean really faint) on 10 dpo, and it was stronger today 11 dpo, but still very faint. My very first second line ever! (I had to make sure I did not buy and use an OPK - that was my first thought) Temps also shot up! Very nervous...Should know by tomorrow. I used two test brands, only one showed though..
> 
> Hoping and praying is not an evap!

Good luck!! Sounds promising!! :happydance:


----------



## Bubba3

Maybethistime , no matter how faint a poss is a poss . Mine never got dark and our dr told us you can't get a false positive , especially if you use different brands of test. 
Lovely news enjoy


----------



## LLbean

struth congratulations!!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Bubba3 said:


> Jax , not long lovely ! Everything crossed and more :thumbup:
> love the bfp :happydance: were on a roll ladies :thumbup:
> 
> Jodes Hun , Im so sad for you right now. I know we don't 'know' each other but I also know this ttc lark can get so so tough. Losing a little bean is painful. A lot of us here have been there. My heart broke with everyone. Just know were here when your ready , Highs but more importantly the lows. Take care , be gentle with yourself and I'm thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

It's just one of those things i guess. I need to get this investigated. It's been 3 times so far this year something isn't right?! The thing is the doctors don't take you seriously here. I might go private if the doctor won't do any tests. I don't know whether to try this cycle or not? Thanks for your lovely words :hugs::hugs::hugs: back xxx i'll be ok xx


----------



## Jodes2011

struth said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies feeling very sad today my pregnancy ended this morning i assume i had a chemical. 3 miscarriages in one year i don't know how much more i can take.
> 
> Congratulations struth i am really hoping you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx
> 
> So sorry Jodes - I really feel for you. I don't know what to say :cry: :hugs:Click to expand...

I know its hard isn't it but i'm fine. Congratulations to you and your DH i really hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs: xx


----------



## Jax41

Sarah69 said:


> I did say to him last night that I didn't think I'd been that moody/grumpy this month - I got this facial expression :shock::shock:
> 
> What could it possibly mean..................?

:haha::haha: Sorry Sarah, but that made me laugh!!!:haha:


----------



## GmansMom

just joined BnB, but I will be testing on the 12th. I am TRYING to hold out until then, I can't promise I won't give in tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Bubba3

Jodes we were told we had to mc three times for investigations to start , which is exactly what happened. We never got to the bottom of why for us apart from being extremely deficient in ferratin ( iron stores) . I had infusions for a long time.
Time for them to listen Hun , don't stop until someone does x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Bubba, no worries about depleting "good" :spermy: stores! Men make them fresh and good constantly, wish we could pump out eggs like they do sperm :rofl:


Sarah69, when I was expecting AF the month we conceived Zoëlle, I also had all the normal AF symptoms so was convinced we had missed the egg. The first symptom of pregnancy is late AF, so fingers still crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

GmansMom said:


> just joined BnB, but I will be testing on the 12th. I am TRYING to hold out until then, I can't promise I won't give in tomorrow or Saturday.


Welcome! How many days post-O will you be tomorrow?? I can't hold back from starting at 11DPO, especially if you have those cheap and handy internet dip strips on hand! :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Bubba3 said:


> Jax , not long lovely ! Everything crossed and more :thumbup:

Thanks Bubba:winkwink:!! What will be, will be, but I so wanna use that BFP smilie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Back to your :sex: I've read on here some do every night when they get a + OPK but have to say I'm an every other kinda girl. As your DH has :thumbup::spermy: go for it and then have a:sleep: How's the 'camping' going? xXx:kiss:


----------



## Jax41

GmansMom said:


> just joined BnB, but I will be testing on the 12th. I am TRYING to hold out until then, I can't promise I won't give in tomorrow or Saturday.

Hiya! :hi:

Don't buy any HPT's, then you won't be tempted!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jax41

Junebug_CJ said:


> Bubba, no worries about depleting "good" :spermy: stores! Men make them fresh and good constantly, wish we could pump out eggs like they do sperm :rofl:

With you on that one Junebug!!!!:haha:


----------



## Bubba3

Hi Jax , camping fine we decided it took us back to our student days , fun for a short while ! 
Right well that's all the encouragement I needed , hubbies in for it .:blush: It seems to be a very similar time to last cycle . No ewcm at mo but well give it a shot or three:wacko:
Throwing lots of dust to you :hugs:


----------



## GmansMom

Junebug_CJ said:


> Welcome! How many days post-O will you be tomorrow?? I can't hold back from starting at 11DPO, especially if you have those cheap and handy internet dip strips on hand! :thumbup:

I am on CD 23 today. With DS#1, we only TTC one month, so I never thought I would have to pay attention to DPO. So, I really don't know.:blush: I am pretty regular and have a 28 day cycle. Hopefully we get a BFP, but I have a weird feeling I'll need to closely monitor next month. 

Thanks for asking!


----------



## GmansMom

Jax41 said:


> Hiya! :hi:
> 
> Don't buy any HPT's, then you won't be tempted!!!!!!!!

Hi to you! 
Seriously, I could totally POAS compulsively. :blush:


----------



## Jax41

Bubba3 said:


> Hi Jax , camping fine we decided it took us back to our student days , fun for a short while !
> Right well that's all the encouragement I needed , hubbies in for it .:blush: It seems to be a very similar time to last cycle . No ewcm at mo but well give it a shot or three:wacko:
> Throwing lots of dust to you :hugs:

Psych yourself up for it and off you go, good luck!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

GmansMom said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Welcome! How many days post-O will you be tomorrow?? I can't hold back from starting at 11DPO, especially if you have those cheap and handy internet dip strips on hand! :thumbup:
> 
> I am on CD 23 today. With DS#1, we only TTC one month, so I never thought I would have to pay attention to DPO. So, I really don't know.:blush: I am pretty regular and have a 28 day cycle. Hopefully we get a BFP, but I have a weird feeling I'll need to closely monitor next month.
> 
> Thanks for asking!Click to expand...

Regular 28 day cycle ladies "usually" ovulate CD13-15, so let's estimate you did on CD14, making you only 9DPO. Definitely wait to test!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

GmansMom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya! :hi:
> 
> Don't buy any HPT's, then you won't be tempted!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi to you!
> Seriously, I could totally POAS compulsively. :blush:Click to expand...

GmansMom, I could be tempted too that's why I'm not buying any until AF stays away!!! Good luck, I'll be keeping my beady eye on you!!:haha:


----------



## hugs3409

Wendyk07 said:


> Just found this thread.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/531835-spotting-before-ovulation.html
> 
> Do you think it could be this?
> 
> As soon as i need to P i will do an OPK. I really didnt think i would O early this month. In fact i assumed it would be late.
> 
> Sorry TMI coming up:
> 
> I actually feel that bloated like i need a huge almighty fart.

I know this was like 15 pages ago lol, but I am just catching up. I found this for you Wendy!

https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/spotting.htm


----------



## hugs3409

struth said:


> Morning ladies...
> 
> I woke this morning and my temp had gone up again, went to the toilet and nothing when I wiped, so I tested and.... I got a really light but definitely there :bfp: on a FRER.
> 
> OMG.... I'm shaking. The OH in still in bed and won't be up for a couple of hours. Not sure how to break it to him - I hadn't mentioned my chart or anything to him. He's geared up for gynae appointments, SA results, and the long haul...!

Go wake him up by jumping on him (like a little kid would) with your frer in your hand and yell "we're pregnant, we're pregnant" or I'm pregnant, I'm pregnant lol. that should do it haha


----------



## struth

That is kinda what I did hugs3409!! I made him a cup of tea and thrust the test stick in his face!! :haha:

Wow - your test in your sig is super dark (congrats BTW!!). How far on were you when you took that one?


----------



## hugs3409

struth said:


> That is kinda what I did hugs3409!! I made him a cup of tea and thrust the test stick in his face!! :haha:
> 
> Wow - your test in your sig is super dark (congrats BTW!!). How far on were you when you took that one?

Thank you and Congrats to you (btw haha) sorry I was so excited for you, I just wanted to tell you how to tell him lol I forgot to say congrats. 

That Frer was taken a week after my af was due. I got :bfn: the day she was due, got VV faint :bfp: the following day and the rest of the week. Took the weekend off as I was frustrated at the VV faint Ic's and did the Frer that following Monday a week to be exact. Probably around 18-20dpo I guess.


----------



## hugs3409

nope I lie, sorry, I should have looked at my pics before posting lol. That pic and test was taken the Friday afternoon after AF was due. Af was due Monday. So more like 15-16 dpo I guess. sorry bout that :)


----------



## hugs3409

struth said:


> That is kinda what I did hugs3409!! I made him a cup of tea and thrust the test stick in his face!! :haha:
> 
> Wow - your test in your sig is super dark (congrats BTW!!). How far on were you when you took that one?

So what was his reaction?


----------



## Jennjenn

Bubba3 said:


> Hi girls trying to catch up with you all. BRILLIANT news Macwooly big smiles all round.
> I just got my first proper pos opk , ( spending a fortune on those things soooo pricey here ) anyway following smep. We danced last night , trouble is I'm wondering if trying to do it now three nights in a row is pushing it. What do you reckon. Keep going and see how we go. Hubby had good sa result but worried I'll deplete the good stores if you know what I mean. ??
> Hope your all okay x

Bubba3 - I've read as long as your DH has good spermy you can do it 3 days in a row. For men with low count, they need to wait 24-48 hours to build up their reserves. We try for cd12-cd14 but usually only make it 2 out of 3...:dohh:


----------



## hugs3409

Jennjenn said:


> Bubba3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls trying to catch up with you all. BRILLIANT news Macwooly big smiles all round.
> I just got my first proper pos opk , ( spending a fortune on those things soooo pricey here ) anyway following smep. We danced last night , trouble is I'm wondering if trying to do it now three nights in a row is pushing it. What do you reckon. Keep going and see how we go. Hubby had good sa result but worried I'll deplete the good stores if you know what I mean. ??
> Hope your all okay x
> 
> Bubba3 - I've read as long as your DH has good spermy you can do it 3 days in a row. For men with low count, they need to wait 24-48 hours to build up their reserves. We try for cd12-cd14 but usually only make it 2 out of 3...:dohh:Click to expand...

Though since :spermy: can survive 3-5 days, then every other night is ok as well. When I was TTC this time around, I read to :sex: 3 times a week for best results. No need to dtd every night since they survive so long. 3 times a week, you should always have live swimmers in there :)


----------



## struth

hugs3409 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> That is kinda what I did hugs3409!! I made him a cup of tea and thrust the test stick in his face!! :haha:
> 
> Wow - your test in your sig is super dark (congrats BTW!!). How far on were you when you took that one?
> 
> So what was his reaction?Click to expand...

Disbelief! He told me is wasn't real as my second line was quite faint! When he got over the shock (and after I showed him the website saying that any line no matter how faint is a positive) he was over the moon! 

Ah - that makes me feel better. Mine is really quite faint at the moment. I'm going to do another tomorrow with FMU and then perhaps get a digi/another FRER for the weekend.


----------



## hugs3409

struth said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> That is kinda what I did hugs3409!! I made him a cup of tea and thrust the test stick in his face!! :haha:
> 
> Wow - your test in your sig is super dark (congrats BTW!!). How far on were you when you took that one?
> 
> So what was his reaction?Click to expand...
> 
> Disbelief! He told me is wasn't real as my second line was quite faint! When he got over the shock (and after I showed him the website saying that any line no matter how faint is a positive) he was over the moon!
> 
> Ah - that makes me feel better. Mine is really quite faint at the moment. I'm going to do another tomorrow with FMU and then perhaps get a digi/another FRER for the weekend.Click to expand...

awww thats awesome. post a pic if you can. i love seeing :bfp:


----------



## struth

Here it is..... so super faint I'm not sure how it will show on the computer....!
 



Attached Files:







New Image.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Jennjenn

[Bubba3 - I've read as long as your DH has good spermy you can do it 3 days in a row. For men with low count, they need to wait 24-48 hours to build up their reserves. We try for cd12-cd14 but usually only make it 2 out of 3...:dohh:[/QUOTE]

Though since :spermy: can survive 3-5 days, then every other night is ok as well. When I was TTC this time around, I read to :sex: 3 times a week for best results. No need to dtd every night since they survive so long. 3 times a week, you should always have live swimmers in there :)[/QUOTE]

Hugs -that is true and that is why every other day works. But if you want to DTD 3 days in a row, it doesn't hurt. I usually can only manage that if it is a weekend. I'm too tired during the week and it's usually the last thing we do before going to sleep :winkwink: For my 2 DD - we DTD every other day. Isn't it crazy how there is so much different info out there - first grapefruit and now pineapple...I'm constantly learning new things! Hopefully we'll all get closer to that BFP :happydance:


----------



## Jennjenn

struth said:


> Here it is..... so super faint I'm not sure how it will show on the computer....!

I wish there was a Like button!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

struth said:


> Here it is..... so super faint I'm not sure how it will show on the computer....!

That is the most beautiful thing ever! :happydance:


----------



## Jennjenn

Jodes - sorry to hear your unfortunate news. :cry: Hopefully GP can figure out what is going on...I did read this on babyhopes.com. Someone should listen to you since it has happened a few times...

Most chemical pregnancies are due to chromosomal problems in the developing fetus. Other possible causes are inadequate uterine lining, uterine abnormalities both congenital or acquired like fibroids, low hormone levels, luteal phase defect or certain infections.


----------



## LLbean

I use my THANKS as LIKE too so... ;-)


----------



## hugs3409

Jennjenn said:


> [Bubba3 - I've read as long as your DH has good spermy you can do it 3 days in a row. For men with low count, they need to wait 24-48 hours to build up their reserves. We try for cd12-cd14 but usually only make it 2 out of 3...:dohh:

Though since :spermy: can survive 3-5 days, then every other night is ok as well. When I was TTC this time around, I read to :sex: 3 times a week for best results. No need to dtd every night since they survive so long. 3 times a week, you should always have live swimmers in there :)[/QUOTE]

Hugs -that is true and that is why every other day works. But if you want to DTD 3 days in a row, it doesn't hurt. I usually can only manage that if it is a weekend. I'm too tired during the week and it's usually the last thing we do before going to sleep :winkwink: For my 2 DD - we DTD every other day. Isn't it crazy how there is so much different info out there - first grapefruit and now pineapple...I'm constantly learning new things! Hopefully we'll all get closer to that BFP :happydance:[/QUOTE]

Oh no of course not lol. I am not one for every day lol. Every other day is good for me haha. 

Struth that looks awesome. Give it a few days and do it again, I am sure it will be much darker. good luck :hugs:

I agree we need a like button haha


----------



## Macwooly

LLbean said:


> I use my THANKS as LIKE too so... ;-)

Ditto :)


----------



## Jennjenn

Which one of you ladies does BBT only until ovulation is confirmed? I stopped BBT 3 months ago b/c it made me so emotional...

But I am thinking about starting it up again until I've confirmed ovulation to see if I can handle it emotionally. Of course I plan to use my digital OPKs as well, but I've been saying that for the last 2 cycles. I had a co-worker hide all my OPKs, BBT thermometer & IC pregnancy tests in her office so I wouldn't be tempted. yes I am crazy! :loopy:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I do BBT throughout, that is the only way FF or other programs can figure out when you O. Also, it is useful for me since as soon as I see a temp dip when expecting AF I know for sure I'm not pregnant and can stop POAS.


----------



## Jennjenn

Junebug_CJ said:


> I do BBT throughout, that is the only way FF or other programs can figure out when you O. Also, it is useful for me since as soon as I see a temp dip when expecting AF I know for sure I'm not pregnant and can stop POAS.

It was too hard for me once I made it to 12 dpo...I'd spend all my time at work surfing the net trying to analyze my temps. 

I was just looking at your weight loss ticker - congrats!!! on your weight loss. I'm only 5'2" and I would like to lose 15-20 pounds. I can usually make it 1/2 way but not farther. Real life intrudes and I have so many other responsibilities with 2 DD and working full time How did you do it?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I'm 5'1" 

I work full-time too, and have a 13 month old!

My husband is at home with her during the day, and very supportive. I exercise for 1 hour after she's in bed on work days, and during the day Sunday/Saturday while she naps. I've cut out all junk food, allowing myself some ice cream a couple of times per week (I binge unless I have sweets once in a while) and added fruits/veggies. It has NOT been easy, but once I got into the habit of exercising, it's become routine. I change straight into my work-out clothes when I come home from work, then eat with my family, then give Zoë her bath/read story/night time bottle then exercise!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Macwooly said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I use my THANKS as LIKE too so... ;-)
> 
> Ditto :)Click to expand...

AWESOME!!! Love the BFP pics :cloud9:


----------



## Jennjenn

Junebug_CJ said:


> I'm 5'1"
> 
> I work full-time too, and have a 13 month old!
> 
> My husband is at home with her during the day, and very supportive. I exercise for 1 hour after she's in bed on work days, and during the day Sunday/Saturday while she naps. I've cut out all junk food, allowing myself some ice cream a couple of times per week (I binge unless I have sweets once in a while) and added fruits/veggies. It has NOT been easy, but once I got into the habit of exercising, it's become routine. I change straight into my work-out clothes when I come home from work, then eat with my family, then give Zoë her bath/read story/night time bottle then exercise!

When I am in the groove, I'm exercising at 9pm once the girls are in bed. I don't mind doing it that late, b/c the gym usually isn't crowded and I can do what I want. My husband is very supportive as well, but he went through a rough patch at work and he would come home so stressed. He's got a new job now. I am hoping things will get back to normal this week. I like that you put on your workout clothes when you get home...I'll start that. 

Any specific exercises you recommend? I know I really need to focus on weight training as muscle mass burns more calories that my flabby arms! :dohh:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

https://www.momsintofitness.com/

I love it! I'm doing the 60 day slim down  Do it in my living room (can't get my butt to the gym after a long day's work), all you need are some hand weights. It combines cardio, toning and weight training. A LOT of core work too, my abs are even better now than they were pre-pregnancy! She also has pregnancy work-outs specific for each trimester which I already own, just waiting for my :bfp:


----------



## Jodes2011

Bubba3 said:


> Jodes we were told we had to mc three times for investigations to start , which is exactly what happened. We never got to the bottom of why for us apart from being extremely deficient in ferratin ( iron stores) . I had infusions for a long time.
> Time for them to listen Hun , don't stop until someone does x

I had no idea you've had 3 mc's so sorry for your losses :hugs: OMG i've previously been deficient in iron stores maybe this is the problem? I haven't been taking my iron supplements because my levels have been borderline but i wonder if they've dropped again? Especially with all the blood loss it makes sense. I know they give my cousin a Vitamin C injection each month. I'm going to make an appointment with my doctor and get my iron levels checked. I think you've hit the nail on the head here. Thanks :flower: xx


----------



## Jodes2011

Jennjenn said:


> Jodes - sorry to hear your unfortunate news. :cry: Hopefully GP can figure out what is going on...I did read this on babyhopes.com. Someone should listen to you since it has happened a few times...
> 
> Most chemical pregnancies are due to chromosomal problems in the developing fetus. Other possible causes are inadequate uterine lining, uterine abnormalities both congenital or acquired like fibroids, low hormone levels, luteal phase defect or certain infections.

Thanks you ladies have helped me out so much :hugs: i'm prone to getting UTI infections (had one last month was on anti-biotics) and bubba mentioned iron stores which i'm low on from time to time. But it could be anything? I've never had any issues with conception and pregnancy until this year and somethings not right? It's crazy!!!! I think i need to get back onto the iron supplements again. :hugs:xx


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> I'm 5'1"
> 
> I work full-time too, and have a 13 month old!
> 
> My husband is at home with her during the day, and very supportive. I exercise for 1 hour after she's in bed on work days, and during the day Sunday/Saturday while she naps. I've cut out all junk food, allowing myself some ice cream a couple of times per week (I binge unless I have sweets once in a while) and added fruits/veggies. It has NOT been easy, but once I got into the habit of exercising, it's become routine. I change straight into my work-out clothes when I come home from work, then eat with my family, then give Zoë her bath/read story/night time bottle then exercise!

Blimey your very good with your diet and exercise i'm 100% crap :thumbup:


----------



## Jennjenn

Jodes2011 said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> Jodes - sorry to hear your unfortunate news. :cry: Hopefully GP can figure out what is going on...I did read this on babyhopes.com. Someone should listen to you since it has happened a few times...
> 
> Most chemical pregnancies are due to chromosomal problems in the developing fetus. Other possible causes are inadequate uterine lining, uterine abnormalities both congenital or acquired like fibroids, low hormone levels, luteal phase defect or certain infections.
> 
> Thanks you ladies have helped me out so much :hugs: i'm prone to getting UTI infections (had one last month was on anti-biotics) and bubba mentioned iron stores which i'm low on from time to time. But it could be anything? I've never had any issues with conception and pregnancy until this year and somethings not right? It's crazy!!!! I think i need to get back onto the iron supplements again. :hugs:xxClick to expand...

I had a friend who had issues TTC and had recurrent UTIs. Once she got rid of the UTI she got pregnant on her 2nd cycle. I know she had to give up caffeine/sodas and make other dietary changes.

I've been pregnant 3 times and each time it was the first month we tried. Now that I'm 41 - I'm on my 8th cycle! Our family is usually fertile turtles! I'm chalking it up to age...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jodie definitely see someone for investigations. After 3 MC you qualify for a karyotype (looking at both you and DH's chromosomes) to make sure no subtle changes which increase MC risk. People with balanced translocations have good odds of having healthy children, but are also at risk for MCs. I assess, diagnose and counsel couples with these changes routinely in my Genetics clinic :hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Junebug you sound like a real professional and just us googlers! Any helpful hints for TTC?


----------



## LLbean

Well if July is not successful I have contacted already a Fertility Specialist and I am now waiting to hear back as to when my appointment is for. I just want to make sure and not skip a beat.


----------



## Macwooly

Hoping you get your BFP this cycle :dust: but if it's not meant to be this cycle then I hope you're not waiting too long for your appointment :flower:


----------



## wana b a mom

Jodes2011 said:


> hi ladies feeling very sad today my pregnancy ended this morning i assume i had a chemical. 3 miscarriages in one year i don't know how much more i can take.
> 
> Congratulations struth i am really hoping you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx

I am so sorry Jodes, :cry: :nope::cry: let us know what the doctor says. We are all thinking of you!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

struth said:


> Morning ladies...
> 
> I woke this morning and my temp had gone up again, went to the toilet and nothing when I wiped, so I tested and.... I got a really light but definitely there :bfp: on a FRER.
> 
> OMG.... I'm shaking. The OH in still in bed and won't be up for a couple of hours. Not sure how to break it to him - I hadn't mentioned my chart or anything to him. He's geared up for gynae appointments, SA results, and the long haul...!

Congrats!!!! that is wonderful!!!!!!!! :baby: have a safe pregnancy :hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

I'm really irritated by the 2ww this cycle, it seems to be going sooooo slowly... I wish there was some test you could do like 2 days after ov to confirm fertilisation or not - just to tick off that stage so you knew for sure whether you were still in or not! And if not, hey ho, you can relax for another 3-4 weeks until ov comes around again. But this waiting around analysing every twinge:::: when it might be for nothing.... grrrrr!


----------



## Jodes2011

Jennjenn said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> Jodes - sorry to hear your unfortunate news. :cry: Hopefully GP can figure out what is going on...I did read this on babyhopes.com. Someone should listen to you since it has happened a few times...
> 
> Most chemical pregnancies are due to chromosomal problems in the developing fetus. Other possible causes are inadequate uterine lining, uterine abnormalities both congenital or acquired like fibroids, low hormone levels, luteal phase defect or certain infections.
> 
> Thanks you ladies have helped me out so much :hugs: i'm prone to getting UTI infections (had one last month was on anti-biotics) and bubba mentioned iron stores which i'm low on from time to time. But it could be anything? I've never had any issues with conception and pregnancy until this year and somethings not right? It's crazy!!!! I think i need to get back onto the iron supplements again. :hugs:xxClick to expand...
> 
> I had a friend who had issues TTC and had recurrent UTIs. Once she got rid of the UTI she got pregnant on her 2nd cycle. I know she had to give up caffeine/sodas and make other dietary changes.
> 
> I've been pregnant 3 times and each time it was the first month we tried. Now that I'm 41 - I'm on my 8th cycle! Our family is usually fertile turtles! I'm chalking it up to age...Click to expand...

UTI's are the bain of my life especially when pregnant. I know what you mean we have been very lucky to conceive 1st time with all 4 children and we have never had to try. Since January of this year when we started to ttc #5 half of this time i've been pregnant. And the other 2 months that i wasn't i had an infection. Everything will come good i'm sure.


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jodie definitely see someone for investigations. After 3 MC you qualify for a karyotype (looking at both you and DH's chromosomes) to make sure no subtle changes which increase MC risk. People with balanced translocations have good odds of having healthy children, but are also at risk for MCs. I assess, diagnose and counsel couples with these changes routinely in my Genetics clinic :hugs:

thanks for the piece of info :hugs: i don't know what you think about this but i have a feeling i can't carry a female? x


----------



## Jodes2011

wana b a mom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies feeling very sad today my pregnancy ended this morning i assume i had a chemical. 3 miscarriages in one year i don't know how much more i can take.
> 
> Congratulations struth i am really hoping you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx
> 
> I am so sorry Jodes, :cry: :nope::cry: let us know what the doctor says. We are all thinking of you!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

thanks :hugs: and i will def keep you informed x


----------



## Jodes2011

googly said:


> I'm really irritated by the 2ww this cycle, it seems to be going sooooo slowly... I wish there was some test you could do like 2 days after ov to confirm fertilisation or not - just to tick off that stage so you knew for sure whether you were still in or not! And if not, hey ho, you can relax for another 3-4 weeks until ov comes around again. But this waiting around analysing every twinge:::: when it might be for nothing.... grrrrr!

:hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Jodes2011 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Jodie definitely see someone for investigations. After 3 MC you qualify for a karyotype (looking at both you and DH's chromosomes) to make sure no subtle changes which increase MC risk. People with balanced translocations have good odds of having healthy children, but are also at risk for MCs. I assess, diagnose and counsel couples with these changes routinely in my Genetics clinic :hugs:
> 
> thanks for the piece of info :hugs: i don't know what you think about this but i have a feeling i can't carry a female? xClick to expand...

I've been thinking the same thing b/c I've been trying for a boy so I typically don't DTD until I get a positive OPK. I certainly think it's a possibility if there are chromosome issues. It's one of the struggles I've been internalizing every month we've been TTC - do I want #3 regardless of sex or am I really only wanting a boy.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Itotally understand that dilema. I have 2 boys, would love a girl but I do know that I wouldn't just want to have a girl, a boy would be very welcome too. You need to decide if you just want another baby or only a boy. Especially if you are waiting for that positive OPK, that could really lower your chances of getting pregnant. Good luck either way!


----------



## Quisty

Well I am 9DPO and for some reason I decided to test this morning. I am 9DPO, tested with First Response and surprise, surprise, it was -ve.


----------



## LLbean

Quisty it is still too early...hang in there. Believe me I am at 3DPO and I am tempted as well!!! HAHAHA


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jodes2011 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Jodie definitely see someone for investigations. After 3 MC you qualify for a karyotype (looking at both you and DH's chromosomes) to make sure no subtle changes which increase MC risk. People with balanced translocations have good odds of having healthy children, but are also at risk for MCs. I assess, diagnose and counsel couples with these changes routinely in my Genetics clinic :hugs:
> 
> thanks for the piece of info :hugs: i don't know what you think about this but i have a feeling i can't carry a female? xClick to expand...

Hey Jodie and Jenn, there is no genetic condition that completely prevents one from carrying a baby of a specific sex. At the most, there are X-linked diseases (carried on the X chromosome) which affect boys and not girls, but a female carrier of an X-linked disease has a 50% risk of an affected boy, and a 50% risk of a healthy boy. Hope this helps a bit!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Quisty said:


> Well I am 9DPO and for some reason I decided to test this morning. I am 9DPO, tested with First Response and surprise, surprise, it was -ve.

:hugs: still very early hun! Give it 3-4 more days at least. When are you expecting :witch:?


----------



## struth

googly said:


> I'm really irritated by the 2ww this cycle, it seems to be going sooooo slowly... I wish there was some test you could do like 2 days after ov to confirm fertilisation or not - just to tick off that stage so you knew for sure whether you were still in or not! And if not, hey ho, you can relax for another 3-4 weeks until ov comes around again. But this waiting around analysing every twinge:::: when it might be for nothing.... grrrrr!

:hugs: That would be great wouldn't it?!! :haha:


----------



## struth

Junebug_CJ said:


> Quisty said:
> 
> 
> Well I am 9DPO and for some reason I decided to test this morning. I am 9DPO, tested with First Response and surprise, surprise, it was -ve.
> 
> :hugs: still very early hun! Give it 3-4 more days at least. When are you expecting :witch:?Click to expand...

Still very early - keep your head up, you are not out yet!


----------



## shmoo75

Jodes - Yes keep us informed hun. We all have fx for you that you get some answers as to why this has happened 3 times.

Waiting for the 2ww to go so I can test roll on 19/07 even though I know I will cave and use on of my many ic hpt's early!:haha: I have even longer to wait for OV as I have 42 day cycles I typicaly have a 4ww for OV!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Conina

Wow I wasn't here for a few days and missed so much!!

Jodes - so sorry for your loss hun :hugs::hugs:

Strewth - congrats!! :hugs::hugs: H&H 9 months!!

AFM, nothing v exciting to report, just waiting for the stupid witch to go away. I'm taking Mac's example and kicking her butt so she's not fit to visit the rest of you.

One piece of news - we have a date for moving house!! 3 weeks today we'll be completing (fx) and probably will move in on 1st Aug. It's kind of crept up on me - we have soooooo much to do!!

Mac - I was stalking your journal and noticed your DH has diabetes. Mine does too - do you know if/how much it can affect fertility?


----------



## Jodes2011

Jennjenn said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Jodie definitely see someone for investigations. After 3 MC you qualify for a karyotype (looking at both you and DH's chromosomes) to make sure no subtle changes which increase MC risk. People with balanced translocations have good odds of having healthy children, but are also at risk for MCs. I assess, diagnose and counsel couples with these changes routinely in my Genetics clinic :hugs:
> 
> thanks for the piece of info :hugs: i don't know what you think about this but i have a feeling i can't carry a female? xClick to expand...
> 
> I've been thinking the same thing b/c I've been trying for a boy so I typically don't DTD until I get a positive OPK. I certainly think it's a possibility if there are chromosome issues. It's one of the struggles I've been internalizing every month we've been TTC - do I want #3 regardless of sex or am I really only wanting a boy.Click to expand...

mmmmm.... it's make you wonder doesn't it? Don't get me wrong if i had another boy it would be fantastic but i would love a girl it would just make my family complete. I want another child purely because i've always wanted a big family. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls, 

Myself and DH have decided to give up on SMEP and actively ttc this month. I have more spotting yesterday albeit brown and old blood, i think my body is trying to tell me something. So we are NTNP and just :sex: for fun this month. So no SS and no OPKs. Normally i would still have been able to pinpoint when i was likely to O but after the CP theres no way of telling so the NTNP will make it so much easier on me this month and if by chance i do get another BFP then it is meant to be. 
We are both firm believers in "Whats for you wont go by you" so if its meant to be this month it will happen without us timing :sex:

This POAS addict will still be POAS but not until AF due date or after. At least i will still get my fix. lol

Good luck all testers for today.

:dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Jodie definitely see someone for investigations. After 3 MC you qualify for a karyotype (looking at both you and DH's chromosomes) to make sure no subtle changes which increase MC risk. People with balanced translocations have good odds of having healthy children, but are also at risk for MCs. I assess, diagnose and counsel couples with these changes routinely in my Genetics clinic :hugs:
> 
> thanks for the piece of info :hugs: i don't know what you think about this but i have a feeling i can't carry a female? xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Jodie and Jenn, there is no genetic condition that completely prevents one from carrying a baby of a specific sex. At the most, there are X-linked diseases (carried on the X chromosome) which affect boys and not girls, but a female carrier of an X-linked disease has a 50% risk of an affected boy, and a 50% risk of a healthy boy. Hope this helps a bit!Click to expand...

Sorry if i'm being a bit :dohh: here but are you saying it's only boy chromosomes that some women have problems carrying and not girls?


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> Jodes - Yes keep us informed hun. We all have fx for you that you get some answers as to why this has happened 3 times.
> 
> Waiting for the 2ww to go so I can test roll on 19/07 even though I know I will cave and use on of my many ic hpt's early!:haha: I have even longer to wait for OV as I have 42 day cycles I typicaly have a 4ww for OV!!!!!!!!!

Thanks hun i'm trying to make an appointment online as we speak but no available appointments until next week now. Why is getting an appointment with your doctor so hard in this country? :hugs: I'm in so much pain this morning it's really worrying me now? I am going to demand those tests whether my doctor likes it or not otherwise i'm going to protest :haha: i just wish they would take you seriously. :kiss:

Yikes you do have a long cycle :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Myself and DH have decided to give up on SMEP and actively ttc this month. I have more spotting yesterday albeit brown and old blood, i think my body is trying to tell me something. So we are NTNP and just :sex: for fun this month. So no SS and no OPKs. Normally i would still have been able to pinpoint when i was likely to O but after the CP theres no way of telling so the NTNP will make it so much easier on me this month and if by chance i do get another BFP then it is meant to be.
> We are both firm believers in "Whats for you wont go by you" so if its meant to be this month it will happen without us timing :sex:
> 
> This POAS addict will still be POAS but not until AF due date or after. At least i will still get my fix. lol
> 
> Good luck all testers for today.
> 
> :dust:

it makes perfect sense considering you've just had a MC and your still spotting. I'm on the same wave lenght i won't be ttc this cycle but still have :sex: I firstly need to get some answers before ttc but i can't see that happening. I'm very impatient sometimes. It wouldn't surprise if you do end up pregnant this cycle Wendy. Good luck :hugs: xx


----------



## Macwooly

Conina said:


> Mac - I was stalking your journal and noticed your DH has diabetes. Mine does too - do you know if/how much it can affect fertility?

Is you DH type 1 or 2? What age did he get diagnosed?

My FIL has had type 1 diabetes since 15 and it hasn't seemed to have affected his count as DH has 3 living siblings and an :angel: sibling. My BIL also has type 1 diabetes diagnosed at 5 years old and he has told us he knows there are fertility issues but we cold tell he didn't want to say more so didn't ask.

My DH has type 2 diabetes which was diagnosed in October 2007. He doesn't need medication yet so we have to control it with his diet which is easier said than done when my DH hits 5 year old mode and stuffs crisps & chocolate :growlmad:

Apparently both types can affect count and/or motility and/or morphology but the most significantly affect of diabetes is that the volume is usually significantly less and it can affect the DNA of the sperm. Although another study I read said if the DNA was affected it affected morphology so :shrug:

Thankfully our female bodies are usually quite useful and picking off and destroying the sperm with dodgy DNA :)

I did loads of research and ensured any supplements I put my DH had a positive impact on his diabetes. It was easy for me though as I didn't have to worry how things would impact medication.

If your DH isn't already on one I would suggest he goes on a multivitamin specifically for men trying to conceive with their partner. My DH is on tesco's own and it has enough of all the RDAs of each vitamin and mineral. Ensure he is getting 100% of magnesium; zinc; vitamin E and folic acid - yeap believe it - folic acid helps to prevent growth defects in the sperm! 

I also had me DH on 1000mg fish oil omega-3 and Tesco's own 30mg Co enzyme Q10 and 200mg royal jelly as all help sperm health. For the first month he did take a vitamin B complex as well as the prenatal but he stopped after 1 month as he ran out and didn't tell me :dohh:

He was also on maca root capsules (you can get them from Holland & Barrett combined with horny goat's weed). If your DH is on insulin or medication for his diabetes I would really check it out if it is ok for him to have this as it could cause more harm than good.

And a supplement called Pycnogenol 30mg. Again if your DH is on insulin or medication for his diabetes I would really check it out if it is ok for him to have this as it could cause more harm than good.

And thankfully his SA has come back better than the first :happydance: It may be as good as it gets now but DH is staying on the supplements and I will ask for another SA if no BFP before then.

Hope that helps? :hugs: And good luck with the house move :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes - i really hope you get an appt soon. Our GP surgery is the same and its very difficult to get an appointment. The last time i had trouble getting through the receptionist and getting an appointment i demanded a telephone consult with a GP which you ae entitled to do. You have to wait in for the call as they cannot give you a time but they do call you back. After speaking to the GP i got an appointment for the very next day. Funny how they just managed to fit me in. 

tbh i would love a BFP this cycle as would anyone but i would be extremely paranoid after whats happened and i think its for the best just to chill and take it easy and take the pressure off.


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Jodes - i really hope you get an appt soon. Our GP surgery is the same and its very difficult to get an appointment. The last time i had trouble getting through the receptionist and getting an appointment i demanded a telephone consult with a GP which you ae entitled to do. You have to wait in for the call as they cannot give you a time but they do call you back. After speaking to the GP i got an appointment for the very next day. Funny how they just managed to fit me in.
> 
> tbh i would love a BFP this cycle as would anyone but i would be extremely paranoid after whats happened and i think its for the best just to chill and take it easy and take the pressure off.

I quite agree


----------



## Bubba3

Jodes Hun if your in too much pain turn up at the early pregnancy clinic at your local hospital or one that provides this service. I scan may be a good idea. Don't struggle on. I did with one of mine and got such a nasty infection I ended up in theatre for an emergency d and c . Typical medic , ignoring my own symptoms and brushing them off. 
Keep us up to date. X


----------



## Bubba3

Wendy , I hear how sad you feel . It's so hard when we want to get right back on it but our bodies are saying something else. Let's hope the non timing helps . Take care


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jodes2011 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Jodie definitely see someone for investigations. After 3 MC you qualify for a karyotype (looking at both you and DH's chromosomes) to make sure no subtle changes which increase MC risk. People with balanced translocations have good odds of having healthy children, but are also at risk for MCs. I assess, diagnose and counsel couples with these changes routinely in my Genetics clinic :hugs:
> 
> thanks for the piece of info :hugs: i don't know what you think about this but i have a feeling i can't carry a female? xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Jodie and Jenn, there is no genetic condition that completely prevents one from carrying a baby of a specific sex. At the most, there are X-linked diseases (carried on the X chromosome) which affect boys and not girls, but a female carrier of an X-linked disease has a 50% risk of an affected boy, and a 50% risk of a healthy boy. Hope this helps a bit!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry if i'm being a bit :dohh: here but are you saying it's only boy chromosomes that some women have problems carrying and not girls?Click to expand...

Hun, women have 2 Xs, so we're 46, XX, boys have only 1 X, so they're 46, XY. They don't have a healthy X to protect them if their one X carries a defective gene, so they "show" X-related diseases whereas in general, women don't (there are rare exceptions). Hope that helps clarify a bit!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendy :hugs: Do what's best for you two!


----------



## Conina

Macwooly said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Mac - I was stalking your journal and noticed your DH has diabetes. Mine does too - do you know if/how much it can affect fertility?
> 
> Is you DH type 1 or 2? What age did he get diagnosed?
> 
> My FIL has had type 1 diabetes since 15 and it hasn't seemed to have affected his count as DH has 3 living siblings and an :angel: sibling. My BIL also has type 1 diabetes diagnosed at 5 years old and he has told us he knows there are fertility issues but we cold tell he didn't want to say more so didn't ask.
> 
> My DH has type 2 diabetes which was diagnosed in October 2007. He doesn't need medication yet so we have to control it with his diet which is easier said than done when my DH hits 5 year old mode and stuffs crisps & chocolate :growlmad:
> 
> Apparently both types can affect count and/or motility and/or morphology but the most significantly affect of diabetes is that the volume is usually significantly less and it can affect the DNA of the sperm. Although another study I read said if the DNA was affected it affected morphology so :shrug:
> 
> Thankfully our female bodies are usually quite useful and picking off and destroying the sperm with dodgy DNA :)
> 
> I did loads of research and ensured any supplements I put my DH had a positive impact on his diabetes. It was easy for me though as I didn't have to worry how things would impact medication.
> 
> If your DH isn't already on one I would suggest he goes on a multivitamin specifically for men trying to conceive with their partner. My DH is on tesco's own and it has enough of all the RDAs of each vitamin and mineral. Ensure he is getting 100% of magnesium; zinc; vitamin E and folic acid - yeap believe it - folic acid helps to prevent growth defects in the sperm!
> 
> I also had me DH on 1000mg fish oil omega-3 and Tesco's own 30mg Co enzyme Q10 and 200mg royal jelly as all help sperm health. For the first month he did take a vitamin B complex as well as the prenatal but he stopped after 1 month as he ran out and didn't tell me :dohh:
> 
> He was also on maca root capsules (you can get them from Holland & Barrett combined with horny goat's weed). If your DH is on insulin or medication for his diabetes I would really check it out if it is ok for him to have this as it could cause more harm than good.
> 
> And a supplement called Pycnogenol 30mg. Again if your DH is on insulin or medication for his diabetes I would really check it out if it is ok for him to have this as it could cause more harm than good.
> 
> And thankfully his SA has come back better than the first :happydance: It may be as good as it gets now but DH is staying on the supplements and I will ask for another SA if no BFP before then.
> 
> Hope that helps? :hugs: And good luck with the house move :)Click to expand...

Wow - Mac the diabetic TTC guru!! Thanks for all that - fantastic!! DH is type 2 and is controlled with medication so would need to look in to what's ok for him to take, but the multivits shouldn't be a problem you would think. He's due to go for a SA in the next few weeks so we'll see then anyway


----------



## hugs3409

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Myself and DH have decided to give up on SMEP and actively ttc this month. I have more spotting yesterday albeit brown and old blood, i think my body is trying to tell me something. So we are NTNP and just :sex: for fun this month. So no SS and no OPKs. Normally i would still have been able to pinpoint when i was likely to O but after the CP theres no way of telling so the NTNP will make it so much easier on me this month and if by chance i do get another BFP then it is meant to be.
> We are both firm believers in "Whats for you wont go by you" so if its meant to be this month it will happen without us timing :sex:
> 
> This POAS addict will still be POAS but not until AF due date or after. At least i will still get my fix. lol
> 
> Good luck all testers for today.
> 
> :dust:

Good luck Wendy, I think you made a good decision for you. I hope this is your month. I am a believer in that "what's for you won't go by you" as well. Personally I think people have a better chance when they are NTNP as you are not stressing about when is OV and when is this, what is my temp today etc... I didn't really do a whole lot when I conceived either. I didn't chart temps or do OPK. I did :sex: 3-4 times a week the 2nd and 3rd wk of my cycle. but thats about it. It happened for me on Cycle #2 of TTC. Good luck hun, I wish you the best. :hugs: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

Bubba3 said:


> Jodes Hun if your in too much pain turn up at the early pregnancy clinic at your local hospital or one that provides this service. I scan may be a good idea. Don't struggle on. I did with one of mine and got such a nasty infection I ended up in theatre for an emergency d and c . Typical medic , ignoring my own symptoms and brushing them off.
> Keep us up to date. X

if the pain does get any worse i don't think i'll have any choice but to go to the early pregnancy assessment unit. I have just managed to make an appointment with my own doctor (which is rare nowadays) for Thursday evening. I know it's a long time but i would rather see my own doctor who knows my history. Of course i will keep you informed. :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Jodie definitely see someone for investigations. After 3 MC you qualify for a karyotype (looking at both you and DH's chromosomes) to make sure no subtle changes which increase MC risk. People with balanced translocations have good odds of having healthy children, but are also at risk for MCs. I assess, diagnose and counsel couples with these changes routinely in my Genetics clinic :hugs:
> 
> thanks for the piece of info :hugs: i don't know what you think about this but i have a feeling i can't carry a female? xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Jodie and Jenn, there is no genetic condition that completely prevents one from carrying a baby of a specific sex. At the most, there are X-linked diseases (carried on the X chromosome) which affect boys and not girls, but a female carrier of an X-linked disease has a 50% risk of an affected boy, and a 50% risk of a healthy boy. Hope this helps a bit!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry if i'm being a bit :dohh: here but are you saying it's only boy chromosomes that some women have problems carrying and not girls?Click to expand...
> 
> Hun, women have 2 Xs, so we're 46, XX, boys have only 1 X, so they're 46, XY. They don't have a healthy X to protect them if their one X carries a defective gene, so they "show" X-related diseases whereas in general, women don't (there are rare exceptions). Hope that helps clarify a bit!Click to expand...

Yes it does thanks x


----------



## Macwooly

Conina said:


> Wow - Mac the diabetic TTC guru!! Thanks for all that - fantastic!! DH is type 2 and is controlled with medication so would need to look in to what's ok for him to take, but the multivits shouldn't be a problem you would think. He's due to go for a SA in the next few weeks so we'll see then anyway

Just glad my research and knowledge can help others :) Fingers crossed that your DH's results come back ok. From what I could work out diabetes is more of an issue if developed in childhood or if the diabetes is not being controlled properly.


----------



## Jennjenn

I think I need some of the horny goat weed for my DH! 

Thanks Junebug! 

Wendy - I hope you feel better soon and get through this rough spot. I'm behind you 100% and I think you are doing the right thing for you & your DH! Don't ignore what your body is telling you!

And right now my body is telling me I should not have eaten that donut this morning! :sick: I've been lazy 2 morning in a row and not gone walking, but I plan to hit the health club tonight!


----------



## Macwooly

Word of warning with horny goats weed ..... my DH used to take his at bedtime and I used to get disturbed sleep :winkwink: Now he has to take it in the morning :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Good pointer!

:dust: and fingers crossed for today's testers!!!!

AFM, no sign of O yet. We took a break last night, but I think we'll be back at it tonight. Every second day before OPK is positive should cover us :thumbup:


----------



## shmoo75

Wendy - You have to do what is right for you and your OH hun. Everyone is different. My fingers are firmly crossed for you this cycle.

Jodes - Try and take it easy hun and I have my fngers crossed you don't need to go to the hospital and the Thurs evening appointment comes round quickly.

Trying to keep busy so the 2ww goes quickly but it never does!!!!


----------



## Jax41

Junebug_CJ said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Good pointer!

Uh-oh....trouble!!!:haha:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

I stay away from the boards (or just lurking) for a few days and we are already on page 74! :shrug:

Many :hugs: to those who have experienced losses or if AF came :growlmad:

and huge :dust: for those waiting to pee on that stick! Looking to see more BFPs and have you join me on the first trimester boards! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

waiting to join you for sure


----------



## Junebug_CJ

EWCM is for sure here now!!! Hope I don't ovulate day 20 again like last time! I'm only on CD11 now so fingers crossed it's sooner, that way I can also test sooner than June 27th!

Jax, may indeed need to invest in some, ummmmm, herbs with aphrodisiac properties for DH. I'm the frisky one right now :rofl:

:hi: newmarriedgal!


----------



## Bubba3

Hmm horny goats weed ? I'd be having to lock my hubby in a room by himself if I gave him that .:wacko: 
Glad signs are looking good Junebug , go get him :winkwink:. I had my strongest pos opk last night so off we went again. If we don't manage it this cycle it certainly wont be for lack of dancing .:happydance: Some girlfriends are throwing me a farewell party tonight . It's tricky because I don't want to be a boring old party popper but at the same time I don't want to undo all the good we may have done. I'm not a big drinker anyway and hate the thought of Sunday being written off. These girls are lovely too . I'll see how we go I guess. 
Good luck to all the testers this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks Bubba! When are you moving? Have fun at your party and :happydance: :happydance: for strong + OPKs!!!!! Hopefully I'm not too far behind you!


----------



## Bubba3

Hi , we leave on the 18 th can't wait . We haven't had the best experience living here in SE Asia plus I could go back to my old job although the on calls were pretty hard going at times. Pulling all nighters often. Well see .

This has been a nice cycle so far because we're past the hard part ( moving wise) and now were just killing time and the ttw will be in a city we love , back to our friends and house hunting. So it should pass quickly. Especially as my last cycle was only 25 days . Hope it doesn't get any shorter though. 
Plus Perth is where my baby girls neurologists and specialist are so we feel safer there , on many levels.
Hoping this is our month:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

ok I know it is NUTS but I'm thinking perhaps I ovulated earlier than my OPK showed???? (thinking CD9) I have been very tired for a week now and bloated too...I hope I am not losing my mind again LOL


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> ok I know it is NUTS but I'm thinking perhaps I ovulated earlier than my OPK showed???? (thinking CD9) I have been very tired for a week now and bloated too...I hope I am not losing my mind again LOL

I thought the same thing about my last cycle....maybe we ovulated twice?


----------



## Bubba3

:flower:Hi indigo , how are you getting on ?:hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

How are you doing today Jodes , I know it's early in the morning for you uk girls. Hope your not in more pain:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> Wendy - You have to do what is right for you and your OH hun. Everyone is different. My fingers are firmly crossed for you this cycle.
> 
> Jodes - Try and take it easy hun and I have my fngers crossed you don't need to go to the hospital and the Thurs evening appointment comes round quickly.
> 
> Trying to keep busy so the 2ww goes quickly but it never does!!!!

Thanks my lovely back is bad but i want to try and hold off until i see my doctor x Yes keep yourself busy this 2ww is hard and frustrating :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Bubba3 said:


> How are you doing today Jodes , I know it's early in the morning for you uk girls. Hope your not in more pain:hugs:

Mentally fine but phyically not that good just stuffing myself with painkillers but it's not got worse but at the same time hasn't got any better. I will see how i go today. I've just been reading your other post do you have a baby girl already? And Neurologist and specialist i hope she is ok?:hugs: xx :kiss:


----------



## hugs3409

Bubba3 said:


> Hmm horny goats weed ? I'd be having to lock my hubby in a room by himself if I gave him that .:wacko:
> Glad signs are looking good Junebug , go get him :winkwink:. I had my strongest pos opk last night so off we went again. If we don't manage it this cycle it certainly wont be for lack of dancing .:happydance: Some girlfriends are throwing me a farewell party tonight . It's tricky because I don't want to be a boring old party popper but at the same time I don't want to undo all the good we may have done. I'm not a big drinker anyway and hate the thought of Sunday being written off. These girls are lovely too . I'll see how we go I guess.
> Good luck to all the testers this weekend :thumbup:

I say enjoy your party, I don't believe you can undo anything you have already done. We went away for a 4 day weekend and partied all weekend. I am not a big drinker either, but I probably drank what I would normally drink in a years time on Friday night, Saturday night and Sunday night (a little) nothing on Monday. Tuesday I got a positive hpt. All is well :)


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ok I know it is NUTS but I'm thinking perhaps I ovulated earlier than my OPK showed???? (thinking CD9) I have been very tired for a week now and bloated too...I hope I am not losing my mind again LOL
> 
> I thought the same thing about my last cycle....maybe we ovulated twice?Click to expand...

well I'm just saying based on my temperature and because of tinged EWCM on CD14 and 15, but then again it is down a LOT again today...so oh well, you can't really predict until you actually miss a period and get a BFP right? LOL so lets hope that is the case!!!!


----------



## CedarWood

Junebug_CJ said:


> EWCM is for sure here now!!! Hope I don't ovulate day 20 again like last time! I'm only on CD11 now so fingers crossed it's sooner, that way I can also test sooner than June 27th!
> 
> Jax, may indeed need to invest in some, ummmmm, herbs with aphrodisiac properties for DH. I'm the frisky one right now :rofl:
> 
> :hi: newmarriedgal!

Cycle day 11 - good time to begin bding - :dust:


----------



## CedarWood

LLbean said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ok I know it is NUTS but I'm thinking perhaps I ovulated earlier than my OPK showed???? (thinking CD9) I have been very tired for a week now and bloated too...I hope I am not losing my mind again LOL
> 
> I thought the same thing about my last cycle....maybe we ovulated twice?Click to expand...
> 
> well I'm just saying based on my temperature and because of tinged EWCM on CD14 and 15, but then again it is down a LOT again today...so oh well, you can't really predict until you actually miss a period and get a BFP right? LOL so lets hope that is the case!!!!Click to expand...

Good luck girls:flower:


----------



## CedarWood

I am 9dpo. Feel a few twinges here and there. Was going to test tomorow but will hold off till Monday or Tues.
Nothing standing out 'sign'wise. Just the usual from increased prog.:shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ok I know it is NUTS but I'm thinking perhaps I ovulated earlier than my OPK showed???? (thinking CD9) I have been very tired for a week now and bloated too...I hope I am not losing my mind again LOL
> 
> I thought the same thing about my last cycle....maybe we ovulated twice?Click to expand...
> 
> well I'm just saying based on my temperature and because of tinged EWCM on CD14 and 15, but then again it is down a LOT again today...so oh well, you can't really predict until you actually miss a period and get a BFP right? LOL so lets hope that is the case!!!!Click to expand...

FXed! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Bubba3 said:


> :flower:Hi indigo , how are you getting on ?:hugs:

Good...last day on soy...so glad...they are the size of horse pills....gag every time and actually threw up last night...

I hope you enjoy your party....so glad you will be back in Oz soon...I bet you get your BFP as soon as you are settled in...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

CedarWood said:


> I am 9dpo. Feel a few twinges here and there. Was going to test tomorow but will hold off till Monday or Tues.
> Nothing standing out 'sign'wise. Just the usual from increased prog.:shrug:

FXed!


----------



## lala1214

WOW, this thread moves fast! Love it! I've been so busy at work, I've not been able to keep up.

Sorry to hear about the losses and :witch: visits. :hugs:

I'm just trying to hang in there a few more days before testing, I'm either 9 or 11 DPO, (FF says 9, FAM says 11) so it's iffy... The only unusual symptom is that I've had mild cramps like AF was here for the last 4 days, but I check and nothing... usually I don't get that until the night before or the day of. I keep telling myself I'm just hyper-aware or that's it's digestive.

Weekends are hard! I think I'll go to a movie to distract myself...

:dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Bubba3 said:
> 
> 
> :flower:Hi indigo , how are you getting on ?:hugs:
> 
> Good...last day on soy...so glad...they are the size of horse pills....gag every time and actually threw up last night...
> 
> I hope you enjoy your party....so glad you will be back in Oz soon...I bet you get your BFP as soon as you are settled in...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I'm glad i'm not the only one that thinks Soy pills are huge. I have to take mine with mango juice.


----------



## Macwooly

Keeping FXed for all the ladies due to test soon :dust:

Hoping all the ladies who have just or are due to ovulate catch that egg :dust:

For the ladies who have been visited by the old hag :hugs:

And for all the ladies waiting to ovulate or in the 2WW :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Weird....actually wet today...should i test?....it's sooooo early....very strange....


----------



## LLbean

I had to share this LOL

So my hubby and I had lunch with my MIL today at a buffet place and we all got fortune cookies... maybe I'm the only one that found this interesting but here goes...

This was MY fortune


and this was my husbands LOL


It was funny cause he started teasing me BEFORE we each opened ours "are you sure that is the one you want? you picked it so you are stuck with whatever it is" LOL

Can I take this as a sign? LOL


----------



## LLbean

Indigo, start testing...I get to it right away after AF too LOL


----------



## Indigo77

LL...that's funny....you should keep them just in case...


----------



## LLbean

OH and get this, on the back they both have lucky numbers, right?
so on both tickets we have the numbers 15 and 30...so perhaps I need to test on the 15th instead of the 17th LOL...OH and Due Date calculator would place me on March 28th...so perhaps the 30th would be better AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Indigo77

:haha: I think you need a dowsing pendulum....my MIL swears by them....


https://www.amazon.com/New-Age-Natural-Crystal-Pendulums/dp/B0018ZBZEG/ref=pd_bxgy_misc_img_b


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> :haha: I think you need a dowsing pendulum....my MIL swears by them....
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/New-Age-Natural-Crystal-Pendulums/dp/B0018ZBZEG/ref=pd_bxgy_misc_img_b

I use one, but only for 'yes' or 'no' type inquiries and I don't necessarily take the answers as set in stone, but I have had a lot of fun with it at dinner parties, lol.

Oh, Indigo- you might notice that your surge lasts a little longer with the soy; seems to be the trend on the other thread. Come to think of it, mine was a little longer on Clomid as well.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: I think you need a dowsing pendulum....my MIL swears by them....
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/New-Age-Natural-Crystal-Pendulums/dp/B0018ZBZEG/ref=pd_bxgy_misc_img_b
> 
> I use one, but only for 'yes' or 'no' type inquiries and I don't necessarily take the answers as set in stone, but I have had a lot of fun with it at dinner parties, lol.
> 
> Oh, Indigo- you might notice that your surge lasts a little longer with the soy; seems to be the trend on the other thread. Come to think of it, mine was a little longer on Clomid as well.Click to expand...

Thanks...good to know....


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Day 5 of OPK still only faintly positive. No BD'ing tonight, too tired after whole day spent in seminar. Plus training for my 5km run tomorrow morning at 8AM. Off to bed now, :dust: to weekend testers!!!


----------



## Bubba3

Good luck with your run:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Good luck to all the weekend testers. Bring on those BFP's.

:dust:


----------



## Conina

Good luck to all the testers - can't wait to see the new BFP's!!

Speaking of fortune cookies, I did get a Gail reading a couple of months ago (by the way, I have absolutely NO belief in psychics, just shows you how mad this TTC can make you...:wacko:) Anyway she said July conception. But if things are going the way they have been, I'll be o-ing around 24/25 - she'll be cutting it fine!!

Af is finally away now, we'll just spent the weekend ordering furniture for the new house :happydance::happydance:. Tues and Wed are public holidays here, so hopefully we'll get started with packing then. Getting excited now!!


----------



## Grumblebea

I'm out but will be able to test again on the 31st if I O on time.


----------



## Wendyk07

Grumblebea said:


> I'm out but will be able to test again on the 31st if I O on time.


The 31st it is hun. Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

The witch is hammering us. We need more baby dust.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendyk07 said:


> The witch is hammering us. We need more baby dust.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

No kidding!!! I *think* bitty also posted a while back about the :witch: getting her, I'll try to track back and find it.

Hopefully this means tons of :bfp: for the second half of July!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

bittybobby said:


> Hurrah!!!!!! Some light spotting... I think AF has finally arrived. About bloomin' time too - now we can move on! No doubt our long walk today got things moving at last!!!... :happydance: So glad I know where I am now... I hate being in limbo x

Here it is!


----------



## LLbean

I hope you are right Junebug ;-)


----------



## Macwooly

I think Tigerlily has been caught by the AF witch as well :(


----------



## LLbean

ok someone tell the witch to take a hike and stay away from us all already!


----------



## Macwooly

Really hoping she leaves the rest of you alone this month :dust:

:af::af::af::af: :af::af::af::af:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Macwooly said:


> I think Tigerlily has been caught by the AF witch as well :(

Aw, thanks for looking out for me, Macwooly :hugs: 

Yeah, she got me good this month, I had virtually NO AF symptoms (and she really likes to unsettle me each month!) and for the first time since we started TTC I actually thought I might be pregnant. Oh, well... we're back on the wagon, ladies.

:hugs: and :dust: :dust: :dust: to all.. here's hoping July is our month!!

C xx


----------



## LLbean

Sorry she got you Tigerlily...OH and I love your kitty picture! Is that your kitty? I think I may change my profile picture to my kitty too...so cute.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: sorry tigerlily, :dust: for next cycle!

AND I've just noticed silktree on page 1 is no longer "?" rather a confirmed :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

COOL then congrats Silktree!!!!!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Still missing a few ladies from early July testers... I hope a couple at least have a :bfp:!!!

Good luck to the next ladies!

09/7/11 - salimar

10/7/11 - Jax41
10/7/11 - Sooseyb

11/7/11 - Jennjenn
11/7/11 - Mbababy

12/7/11 - sumatwsimit

UPDATES!!! I'm getting cramps from crossed fingers and toes :rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

Tigerlily :hugs: I hate that the old witch conned you this month :hugs:

Silktree - congratulations :D Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy :flower:


----------



## googly

Ugh discovered I had entered one of my temps incorrectly on FF and as a result it's now changed my ov date to 1 day later and I've 'lost' a dpo! Man that sluts me when every day in the 2ww feels like such an age... Also might mean that what I thought might have been implantation twinges a couple of days ago are now well and truly too early.

I'm still SORT of hopeful........


----------



## LLbean

googly, hang in there...I am also 6dpo or so...yes the dreadful wait...ugh


----------



## googly

LLbean said:


> googly, hang in there...I am also 6dpo or so...yes the dreadful wait...ugh

Thanks LLBean, yeah I'm worse than ever this cycle, totally time/date watching... It's terrible to wish days of your life away but I just want to knoooow!


----------



## LLbean

deep breaths Googly, deep breaths LOL


----------



## salimar

Junebug_CJ said:


> Still missing a few ladies from early July testers... I hope a couple at least have a :bfp:!!!
> 
> Good luck to the next ladies!
> 
> 09/7/11 - salimar
> 
> 10/7/11 - Jax41
> 10/7/11 - Sooseyb
> 
> 11/7/11 - Jennjenn
> 11/7/11 - Mbababy
> 
> 12/7/11 - sumatwsimit
> 
> UPDATES!!! I'm getting cramps from crossed fingers and toes :rofl:

Hi. I tested 3 days ago and got a :bfn:, and AF was supposed to be here either yesterday or today.. and no sign of her whatsoever... so keeping FX. I have been taking my temps for the last few days... when I was temping before I usually ran between 96.5 to 97.2 well my temps have been above 98 for the last 3 days... been a bit headachy but nothing else... I will update soon... going to try to hold off testing until after tomorrow...as I still have to get to the store because I ran out of tests... :dust: to all.. :)


----------



## Mbababy

Good luck Sal...I hope you end up with a BFP! The temps sound promising!

I tested today (because I just couldn't wait) and got a :bfn: at 11 dpo, so I'm going to try testing again on Tuesday. AF is due on Wednesday...so we'll see. I've had cramps and tinged cm since 6 dpo (which is unusual for me)...so I'm hoping it might be a sign of IB...but trying not to get hopes up too much. This waiting is not fun!

Good luck to all the others testing soon....let's get some BFPs, ladies! Lots of :dust: to all of you!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

salimar said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Still missing a few ladies from early July testers... I hope a couple at least have a :bfp:!!!
> 
> Good luck to the next ladies!
> 
> 09/7/11 - salimar
> 
> 10/7/11 - Jax41
> 10/7/11 - Sooseyb
> 
> 11/7/11 - Jennjenn
> 11/7/11 - Mbababy
> 
> 12/7/11 - sumatwsimit
> 
> UPDATES!!! I'm getting cramps from crossed fingers and toes :rofl:
> 
> Hi. I tested 3 days ago and got a :bfn:, and AF was supposed to be here either yesterday or today.. and no sign of her whatsoever... so keeping FX. I have been taking my temps for the last few days... when I was temping before I usually ran between 96.5 to 97.2 well my temps have been above 98 for the last 3 days... been a bit headachy but nothing else... I will update soon... going to try to hold off testing until after tomorrow...as I still have to get to the store because I ran out of tests... :dust: to all.. :)Click to expand...

I think you're pregnant!!! Those temps are exactly what we're looking for after AF is due, :dust: :dust: :dust: and keep us posted!!!!

Good luck Mbababy, fingers crossed!


----------



## Bubba3

Hi girls , hang in there googly:flower: , I hate the wait too. Last cycle I was terrible ! 
Salimar , sound very hopeful . I didn't test pos for about a week post af , good luck.:thumbup:
Afm , well , I'm now in the terrible tww . Not officially on ff , but had my first temp rise after o dip so may have one more dance tonight for luck. Feeling good because if nothing else we certainly gave it a good shot .phew, What a sexfest , looking forward to a bit of a rest now.:sleep: The rest is up to mother nature , I'll be praying but no more temping for me. I found out last month it just made me obsessive and more stressy. Going to play it cool , and hope moving countries will give that witch the slip. 
Take care everyone. 
Ps sorry Jodes , yes I have two wee girls , the loves of my life. We always hoped for three this one would complete us it's likely to be the last . They are 5 and 3 . My beautiful first baby has a condition known as Dystonia which makes her muscles go into spasm. She's otherwise a very happy , normal wee 
thing. It breaks our hearts regularly having to watch her struggle, but there's little we can do. She's getting worse , no treatment is working and I'm stealing myself for thoughts of surgery:cry: but were a way off that yet. I do worry that I'll be able to give her the attention she needs with three children. I worry I'd let them all down. You would be good for advice on that one . I worry were being selfish , but also I feel siblings will be good for her too . Sorry ramble alert again :dohh::hugs:


----------



## struth

Googly - how annoying. I had that happen to me a couple of cycles back. I got to 10dpo and then FF removed it completely! I had an inkling I hadn't O'd but I still took it hard! Your temps are still looking good though x

Salimar - sounds very promising indeed. Make sure you invest in a good quality test when you go shopping - I had bfns on ICs and cheaper tests but clear bfps on better tests (FRER and digi).


----------



## Conina

I'm thinking of giving EPO a go - I'm sick of waiting 3 weeks to O. I know you have to stop it when you O, but is there a limit on when you can start it? I'm on CD6 at the minute - is that too late?


----------



## Wendyk07

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Junebug_CJ View Post
> Still missing a few ladies from early July testers... I hope a couple at least have a !!!
> 
> Good luck to the next ladies!
> 
> 09/7/11 - salimar
> 
> 10/7/11 - Jax41
> 10/7/11 - Sooseyb
> 
> 11/7/11 - Jennjenn
> 11/7/11 - Mbababy
> 
> 12/7/11 - sumatwsimit
> 
> UPDATES!!! I'm getting cramps from crossed fingers and toes
> Hi. I tested 3 days ago and got a , and AF was supposed to be here either yesterday or today.. and no sign of her whatsoever... so keeping FX. I have been taking my temps for the last few days... when I was temping before I usually ran between 96.5 to 97.2 well my temps have been above 98 for the last 3 days... been a bit headachy but nothing else... I will update soon... going to try to hold off testing until after tomorrow...as I still have to get to the store because I ran out of tests... to all..

This is looking fab hun. I so hope this is your BFP hun. Everything crossed for you and lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

> I'm thinking of giving EPO a go - I'm sick of waiting 3 weeks to O. I know you have to stop it when you O, but is there a limit on when you can start it? I'm on CD6 at the minute - is that too late?

Its not to late hun but EPO has been known to make people O later rather than earlier hun. It didnt make a difference to me when i was ttc with my DS, i O'd right on schedule but last month when taking it i either O'd twice or i was a few days late.

:dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

> Bubba - Hi girls , hang in there googly , I hate the wait too. Last cycle I was terrible !
> Salimar , sound very hopeful . I didn't test pos for about a week post af , good luck.
> Afm , well , I'm now in the terrible tww . Not officially on ff , but had my first temp rise after o dip so may have one more dance tonight for luck. Feeling good because if nothing else we certainly gave it a good shot .phew, What a sexfest , looking forward to a bit of a rest now. The rest is up to mother nature , I'll be praying but no more temping for me. I found out last month it just made me obsessive and more stressy. Going to play it cool , and hope moving countries will give that witch the slip.
> Take care everyone.
> Ps sorry Jodes , yes I have two wee girls , the loves of my life. We always hoped for three this one would complete us it's likely to be the last . They are 5 and 3 . My beautiful first baby has a condition known as Dystonia which makes her muscles go into spasm. She's otherwise a very happy , normal wee
> thing. It breaks our hearts regularly having to watch her struggle, but there's little we can do. She's getting worse , no treatment is working and I'm stealing myself for thoughts of surgery but were a way off that yet. I do worry that I'll be able to give her the attention she needs with three children. I worry I'd let them all down. You would be good for advice on that one . I worry were being selfish , but also I feel siblings will be good for her too . Sorry ramble alert again

Aww poor we love. I am sure you will be able to give all three equal amount of attention hun and at the girls ages they will love having a wee baby in the house.
:dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

> mbababy - Good luck Sal...I hope you end up with a BFP! The temps sound promising!
> 
> I tested today (because I just couldn't wait) and got a at 11 dpo, so I'm going to try testing again on Tuesday. AF is due on Wednesday...so we'll see. I've had cramps and tinged cm since 6 dpo (which is unusual for me)...so I'm hoping it might be a sign of IB...but trying not to get hopes up too much. This waiting is not fun!
> 
> Good luck to all the others testing soon....let's get some BFPs, ladies! Lots of to all of you!

11dpo is still pretty early hun. Hope this is your month and the witch stays away.
:dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls, 

I had such a good weekend. Taking the pressure of and NTNP has really helped. I would be POAS waiting for a +OPK and driving myself and DH nuts but instead we are totally chilled. We took DS to Millport (a small island of the west coast of Scotland) for the weekend, the weather was fantastic and we all had a great time. It was fun and peaceful at the same time. Just what i needed. Even the fact that its Monday morning and i am back at work hasnt wiped the smile from my face, well not yet anyway. lol

We have decided that if we dont get out BFP this month or next then we will have another month of NTNP and so this each quarter until we get that happy news and a sticky bean.

Good luck all testers for today. I have a few updates to do (all witches) on the first post but i cannot edit from here so i will get right to it as soon as i get home.

:dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

Bubba3 said:


> Hi girls , hang in there googly:flower: , I hate the wait too. Last cycle I was terrible !
> Salimar , sound very hopeful . I didn't test pos for about a week post af , good luck.:thumbup:
> Afm , well , I'm now in the terrible tww . Not officially on ff , but had my first temp rise after o dip so may have one more dance tonight for luck. Feeling good because if nothing else we certainly gave it a good shot .phew, What a sexfest , looking forward to a bit of a rest now.:sleep: The rest is up to mother nature , I'll be praying but no more temping for me. I found out last month it just made me obsessive and more stressy. Going to play it cool , and hope moving countries will give that witch the slip.
> Take care everyone.
> Ps sorry Jodes , yes I have two wee girls , the loves of my life. We always hoped for three this one would complete us it's likely to be the last . They are 5 and 3 . My beautiful first baby has a condition known as Dystonia which makes her muscles go into spasm. She's otherwise a very happy , normal wee
> thing. It breaks our hearts regularly having to watch her struggle, but there's little we can do. She's getting worse , no treatment is working and I'm stealing myself for thoughts of surgery:cry: but were a way off that yet. I do worry that I'll be able to give her the attention she needs with three children. I worry I'd let them all down. You would be good for advice on that one . I worry were being selfish , but also I feel siblings will be good for her too . Sorry ramble alert again :dohh::hugs:

Bubba your not rambling so please don't apologise. I take it your scottish too? Awww your girls sound just gorgeous. I'm sorry for your eldest girl :hugs: Bless her and like you said at least you are moving back to where her specialists are. I really hope her quality of life improves. 

With regards to having more children it is not selish and please don't feel you will let them down. Remember you have your husband too! I would say it's harder having one child than having 3 at least the other siblings can play and help each other develop. I think it will be very good for your eldest to have more siblings. So don't worry. What i always say to my children is 'mummy can be shared' and sometimes we will just sit on the sofa (all 5 of us) and just watch a movie and cuddle. :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## NorthStar

Wendyk07 said:


> I'm thinking of giving EPO a go - I'm sick of waiting 3 weeks to O. I know you have to stop it when you O, but is there a limit on when you can start it? I'm on CD6 at the minute - is that too late?
> 
> Its not to late hun but EPO has been known to make people O later rather than earlier hun. It didnt make a difference to me when i was ttc with my DS, i O'd right on schedule but last month when taking it i either O'd twice or i was a few days late.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

EPO makes me O later rather than earlier too!


----------



## Conina

Ok EPO plan definitely being re-thinked. Re-thought? Re-thunked?


----------



## CedarWood

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I had such a good weekend. Taking the pressure of and NTNP has really helped. I would be POAS waiting for a +OPK and driving myself and DH nuts but instead we are totally chilled. We took DS to Millport (a small island of the west coast of Scotland) for the weekend, the weather was fantastic and we all had a great time. It was fun and peaceful at the same time. Just what i needed. Even the fact that its Monday morning and i am back at work hasnt wiped the smile from my face, well not yet anyway. lol
> 
> We have decided that if we dont get out BFP this month or next then we will have another month of NTNP and so this each quarter until we get that happy news and a sticky bean.
> 
> Good luck all testers for today. I have a few updates to do (all witches) on the first post but i cannot edit from here so i will get right to it as soon as i get home.
> 
> :dust:

I find my tww's go much faster when traveling or with something keeping me busy. Sounds wonderful:flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Conina said:


> Ok EPO plan definitely being re-thinked. Re-thought? Re-thunked?

Dunno chick, I think it affects different people in different ways, I started taking it cos since I stopped taking the pill I was spottier than when I was a teenager! Plus my PMT was bad, when I was on the Pill I never really took a break so it was a bit of a shock to the system.

For me this cycle O ing late was a WINNER :thumbup:, I deliberately increased my dosage of EPO to make sure that happened, as my OH works away, last month, well it wasn't the most convenient as it caused us to miss out BD on the crucial day of O, also I got a shorter luteal phase as AF came early (but I'd also messed with my cycle to try and sync up with OH works' schedule with using a miniBCP, aaargh the complications)


----------



## Wendyk07

Smile wiped totally from my face now. The spotting had stopped on Friday of last week but i have just been to the loo and here we go again. its a little more than spotting today though, more like the end of AF. i thought i was done :cry: 
Everywhere i google it says anything up to 10 days of bleeding after a chemical but this will now be 12 days. Whats going on?

Arrrrrghhhhhhhh!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendy hun definitely get it checked out, just to err on the side of caution. Sounds like you might need an ultrasound just to make sure. Your body just went through a lot hormonally, I can't imagine what it was like... Don't let this ruin the beautiful weekend you just had with your lovely family :hugs:

AFM SMEP last night came to a halt as DH was having a difficult day with his dad's recent pass away :-( Hope we're back on tomorrow... I don't know what else to do for him, I'm being supportive and I guess that is all I can do really...


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls, 

Been back to the loo twice since i last posted and nothing. I called the Early pregnancy unit and was told that "It just has to run its course". That was it basically. Oh and "did the HPT show a negative". So i am no further forward in searching for an answer.

This sucks!

:cry:


----------



## Mbababy

Bad news...AF got me 2 days early...:growlmad: I had a feeling when my temp dipped this morning. Oh well...onto trying again...in cycle #4.

Best of luck to all of you still waiting!! :dust::dust: to you all!


----------



## Jax41

Hi girlies, I'm here :hi: reporting in for a duty, and just to make you wait a little longer, I'm going to do a few mentions!!!:haha:

Googly, LLBean, Cedarwood and Bubba :hugs: keep sane in the TWW, hope it flies by and Bubba, remember no SSing [-X

Wendy :hugs: don't let what's happening now burst that happiness bubble, you sound like you've had a lovely weekend. Really hope that it all calms down for you but if you're concerned then how about seeing your Dr, just to be sure?

Jodes - hope you're okay too :flower:

Junebug - how's the Horney Goatweed doing? Have been sniggering :haha: about it all weekend :haha:

AFM - totally and utterly CHEESED off AF got me this morning "£$"£(%$%&")£$"£)$(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My language is terrible today!! Feeling low, just wondering if this will ever happen for me, know what I mean?? Blimey, get the violin's out!!

Loads of luv and dust for all of you :kiss:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## salimar

hi all, tested this morning with a FRER and saw another :bfn:, but still no sign of AF. Going to wait a few more days to see if the :witch: shows up. If she doesn't, I will be testing at the end of the week. :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to all


----------



## struth

Jax41 said:


> Hi girlies, I'm here :hi: reporting in for a duty, and just to make you wait a little longer, I'm going to do a few mentions!!!:haha:
> 
> Googly, LLBean, Cedarwood and Bubba :hugs: keep sane in the TWW, hope it flies by and Bubba, remember no SSing [-X
> 
> Wendy :hugs: don't let what's happening now burst that happiness bubble, you sound like you've had a lovely weekend. Really hope that it all calms down for you but if you're concerned then how about seeing your Dr, just to be sure?
> 
> Jodes - hope you're okay too :flower:
> 
> Junebug - how's the Horney Goatweed doing? Have been sniggering :haha: about it all weekend :haha:
> 
> AFM - totally and utterly CHEESED off AF got me this morning "£$"£(%$%&")£$"£)$(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My language is terrible today!! Feeling low, just wondering if this will ever happen for me, know what I mean?? Blimey, get the violin's out!!
> 
> Loads of luv and dust for all of you :kiss:
> :dust::dust::dust:

So sorry to hear that the witch got you Jax :-( :hugs:

It WILL happen for you, I'm sure of it. Keep positive and it will happen x


----------



## struth

Mbababy said:


> Bad news...AF got me 2 days early...:growlmad: I had a feeling when my temp dipped this morning. Oh well...onto trying again...in cycle #4.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you still waiting!! :dust::dust: to you all!

Sorry she got you Mbababy... :-( GL for next cycle x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Wendy, sorry they weren't helpful, that is so frustrating... Do you have a good relationship with your family doctor? Might be worth giving them a call? Maybe he/she would be comfortable examining you and booking an U/S?

Jax and Mbababy, so sorry :witch: got you :-( I was praying to see your BFPs this morning when I checked in... :dust: for next cycle!

Sal, fingers crossed!!! Are you sure about your O date?


----------



## Jax41

And just to make my day AF has showed up with her old friends...cramps, back ache and period poo's, yuk, yuk, yuk!!!! GOD, I just want it to be home time so I can sink into a nice warm bath with a glass of wine...sigh.....


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jax41 said:


> And just to make my day AF has showed up with her old friends...cramps, back ache and period poo's, yuk, yuk, yuk!!!! GOD, I just want it to be home time so I can sink into a nice warm bath with a glass of wine...sigh.....

:-( Sorry you feel like crap... Hope you can go home soon and relax with a nice bath and a glass of wine (if you do that, I do!) :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Mbababy said:


> Bad news...AF got me 2 days early...:growlmad: I had a feeling when my temp dipped this morning. Oh well...onto trying again...in cycle #4.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you still waiting!! :dust::dust: to you all!

Bums Mbababy, know how you're feeling hun :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Junebug_CJ said:


> :hugs: Wendy, sorry they weren't helpful, that is so frustrating... Do you have a good relationship with your family doctor? Might be worth giving them a call? Maybe he/she would be comfortable examining you and booking an U/S?
> 
> Jax and Mbababy, so sorry :witch: got you :-( I was praying to see your BFPs this morning when I checked in... :dust: for next cycle!
> 
> Sal, fingers crossed!!! Are you sure about your O date?

Thanks Junebug! I was praying for it too, I am feeling like it will never happen for me :nope:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: I don't know your whole story my dear, but if you're not already hooked up with a FS, if you've been trying for 6 months, definitely worth it... I'm sorry if you already are, I want to try to help :hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

Jax41 said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> Bad news...AF got me 2 days early...:growlmad: I had a feeling when my temp dipped this morning. Oh well...onto trying again...in cycle #4.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you still waiting!! :dust::dust: to you all!
> 
> Bums Mbababy, know how you're feeling hun :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: to you, Jax....it will happen for us...just have to stay positive...

Here is some :dust: for next cycle!


----------



## Jax41

Mbababy said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> Bad news...AF got me 2 days early...:growlmad: I had a feeling when my temp dipped this morning. Oh well...onto trying again...in cycle #4.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you still waiting!! :dust::dust: to you all!
> 
> Bums Mbababy, know how you're feeling hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: to you, Jax....it will happen for us...just have to stay positive...
> 
> Here is some :dust: for next cycle!Click to expand...

Yep, you're right:thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## Jax41

Junebug_CJ said:


> :hugs: I don't know your whole story my dear, but if you're not already hooked up with a FS, if you've been trying for 6 months, definitely worth it... I'm sorry if you already are, I want to try to help :hugs:

Thanks Junebug for your help and sorry you're not managing to keep going with the BDing, can quite understand why DH doesn't feel up for it after what he's going through.... :hugs:

Okay, in a nutshell, TTC 8 cycles now (not even a sniff of a BFP). January had CD3 & CD21 bloods done all appeared fine. Dr said go back by the summer if not preg 'you've not given it enough time' so I have one more cycle to go. I break up from school in a fortnight so will have six and a half weeks when they can sort me out and get me preg!!!!!!!! I'm making an appointment with the Dr w/c 25th July, I'll have just ovulated but am not hanging around waiting for AF to show up again before I book my appt.

I've got my evening in the bath with a glass of wine sorted already, it's exactly what I do to when I'm feeling yukky :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Sorry the with got you Jax...and others too!

it WILL happen, just keep on keeping on. I still have not heard back with an appointment day and time from our fertility specialist...getting irritated about it


----------



## Jax41

LLbean said:


> Sorry the with got you Jax...and others too!
> 
> it WILL happen, just keep on keeping on. I still have not heard back with an appointment day and time from our fertility specialist...getting irritated about it

Hi LLbean, thank you :flower:

How long have you been waiting for your appt??


----------



## LLbean

since last week... calling them in a minute here to harass them LOL


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jax, you're ovulating and regular, so your hormones for cycles are fine!
I think DH should have a SA done, just to make sure the :spermy: are fine, other than anovulatory cycles this is a very common cause of problems conceiving (before you start to undergo a bunch of invasive tests!).


----------



## Desperado167

Aww jax,been waiting all week for the news,so so sorry Hun,chin up it will happen just keep going lovely,it won't be long till u are testing again for o and poas again ,love and hugs,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

I got a :bfn: this morning and I really have to believe that is the case. AF is not here yet, but I am cd27 so it should start tomorrow. Wendy I'll let you know when it is official.

So onward - I have 4 more tries before I call it quits.

Come on ladies hope there are a few out there who get their BFP!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh no, sorry Jenn :hugs: Still keeping fingers crossed!!! How many DPO are you?


----------



## Jennjenn

Not sure since I haven't been BBT or doing OPKs...I usually O around cd12-14 and I had my EWCM then as well. My cycles are 26-27 days and sometimes 28. So anyday day now the AF will start.

I'm going back to OPK and BBT only until I confirm ovulation so I know dpo. I was too crazy when I was BBT during the 2ww.


----------



## LLbean

Jennjenn said:


> I got a :bfn: this morning and I really have to believe that is the case. AF is not here yet, but I am cd27 so it should start tomorrow. Wendy I'll let you know when it is official.
> 
> So onward - I have 4 more tries before I call it quits.
> 
> Come on ladies hope there are a few out there who get their BFP!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Jenn...why are you calling it quits? How old are you? Sorry I just get sad when people do :( I know how much I want a baby or two right now and I just wonder when do you say enough is enough


----------



## GmansMom

Boo! The dumb witch got me!


----------



## Mbababy

Jennjenn said:


> I got a :bfn: this morning and I really have to believe that is the case. AF is not here yet, but I am cd27 so it should start tomorrow. Wendy I'll let you know when it is official.
> 
> So onward - I have 4 more tries before I call it quits.
> 
> Come on ladies hope there are a few out there who get their BFP!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Sorry to hear that Jenn Jenn... :hugs::hugs: Don't give up until AF arrives though! We were due to test on the same day, so I was/am rooting for you....if AF does end up showing...then next cycle will be our cycle! :dust:


----------



## Mbababy

GmansMom said:


> Boo! The dumb witch got me!

She is getting a lot of us today....:hugs::hugs: :dust::dust: to you for next cycle!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh no not you too Gmansmom!!! :hugs: :hugs: :dust: :dust: for next cycle!!!
Jenn don't give up!!!


----------



## Jennjenn

Bubba3 said:


> Hi girls , hang in there googly:flower: , I hate the wait too. Last cycle I was terrible !
> Salimar , sound very hopeful . I didn't test pos for about a week post af , good luck.:thumbup:
> Afm , well , I'm now in the terrible tww . Not officially on ff , but had my first temp rise after o dip so may have one more dance tonight for luck. Feeling good because if nothing else we certainly gave it a good shot .phew, What a sexfest , looking forward to a bit of a rest now.:sleep: The rest is up to mother nature , I'll be praying but no more temping for me. I found out last month it just made me obsessive and more stressy. Going to play it cool , and hope moving countries will give that witch the slip.
> Take care everyone.
> Ps sorry Jodes , yes I have two wee girls , the loves of my life. We always hoped for three this one would complete us it's likely to be the last . They are 5 and 3 . My beautiful first baby has a condition known as Dystonia which makes her muscles go into spasm. She's otherwise a very happy , normal wee
> thing. It breaks our hearts regularly having to watch her struggle, but there's little we can do. She's getting worse , no treatment is working and I'm stealing myself for thoughts of surgery:cry: but were a way off that yet. I do worry that I'll be able to give her the attention she needs with three children. I worry I'd let them all down. You would be good for advice on that one . I worry were being selfish , but also I feel siblings will be good for her too . Sorry ramble alert again :dohh::hugs:

Bubba3 - I went 3 cycles without BBT and it made a huge difference! I was happier and just nicer to be around. The morning temp set how my day would be, and so I just stopped everything! I'm going back to OPK and BBT until I confirm ovulation, but then I'll stop after that. I'll see how this works for me. I'm 41 and any child I have now will be graduating high school when I am 60 :jo:. I'm giving myself 4 more cycles to try then I plan to have my tubes tied. 

Sorry to hear about your DD, but I know she'll be loved by all who ever are lucky to know her! I have 2 DD as well and have always wanted the DS. So this is our last hurrah!


----------



## Jennjenn

LLbean said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> I got a :bfn: this morning and I really have to believe that is the case. AF is not here yet, but I am cd27 so it should start tomorrow. Wendy I'll let you know when it is official.
> 
> So onward - I have 4 more tries before I call it quits.
> 
> Come on ladies hope there are a few out there who get their BFP!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Jenn...why are you calling it quits? How old are you? Sorry I just get sad when people do :( I know how much I want a baby or two right now and I just wonder when do you say enough is enoughClick to expand...

There are so many reasons but mainly I'm 41 and any child conceived now will be born when I am 42. I don't want to be the old granny when my kid graduates high school! :jo: 

My mom had us kids when she was young, so by the time she was 42 we were all out of the house and either in college or graduating from college. I'm already planning my golden years!


----------



## Jennjenn

Mbababy said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> I got a :bfn: this morning and I really have to believe that is the case. AF is not here yet, but I am cd27 so it should start tomorrow. Wendy I'll let you know when it is official.
> 
> So onward - I have 4 more tries before I call it quits.
> 
> Come on ladies hope there are a few out there who get their BFP!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Sorry to hear that Jenn Jenn... :hugs::hugs: Don't give up until AF arrives though! We were due to test on the same day, so I was/am rooting for you....if AF does end up showing...then next cycle will be our cycle! :dust:Click to expand...

I'm sending all my baby dust out! Hopefully it will get one of us!

:dust:


----------



## LLbean

yikes well I am also 41 (just turned in May) and my one child is 20 (off to college and all that jazz) but hubby and I want one of our own at least. Got married a little over a year ago so... I agree with not being a granny but I guess I just have to keep young now LOL


----------



## Jennjenn

I really wanted one of each and since both are DD we're trying for that DS.


----------



## LLbean

and I would love to have another girl (or two LOL) so trying as much as we can


----------



## Jennjenn

If you really want 2, don't wait try, try, try! We should have started TTC several years ago, but my DH lost his job, then had a real crappy job, then his father died...so 3 years went by really fast as it wasn't even a consideration.

I just turned 41 in April...and now all the stars are aligned at home.


----------



## LLbean

oh I am...hubby was the one that wanted to wait...had to put the fear of Menopause into him before he agreed!


----------



## Jennjenn

Well I wish you all the best of luck and :dust:


----------



## LLbean

Thank you and likewise!


----------



## Wendyk07

Mbababy said:


> Bad news...AF got me 2 days early...:growlmad: I had a feeling when my temp dipped this morning. Oh well...onto trying again...in cycle #4.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you still waiting!! :dust::dust: to you all!

Aww Hun I am so sorry the witch caught you :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Jax41 said:


> And just to make my day AF has showed up with her old friends...cramps, back ache and period poo's, yuk, yuk, yuk!!!! GOD, I just want it to be home time so I can sink into a nice warm bath with a glass of wine...sigh.....

Nooooooooo

Sorry she got you Hun. Feet up with a wee bottle of wine.:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

GmansMom said:


> Boo! The dumb witch got me!

Sorry the bitch caught you. She's really kicking our butts this month.
:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Well I called the epu again this afternoon as the bleeding/spotting stopped and this time they told me that it's probably ovulation and if I wanted to confirm I should do an opk. very helpful, NOT.
Am trying to decide whether I should do one to see if they are right but I was adamant that NTNP meant no opks etc.
it's a hard one because if it is positive then we will definitely :sex: but if defeats the point of NTNP.

Why is this so damn difficult.

X


----------



## Jennjenn

Wendyk07 said:


> GmansMom said:
> 
> 
> Boo! The dumb witch got me!
> 
> Sorry the bitch caught you. She's really kicking our butts this month.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

yeah our numbers aren't looing too good! :growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

Wendy...sending you HUGS!


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> Well I called the epu again this afternoon as the bleeding/spotting stopped and this time they told me that it's probably ovulation and if I wanted to confirm I should do an opk. very helpful, NOT.
> Am trying to decide whether I should do one to see if they are right but I was adamant that NTNP meant no opks etc.
> it's a hard one because if it is positive then we will definitely :sex: but if defeats the point of NTNP.
> 
> Why is this so damn difficult.
> 
> X

Awk Hun,sending u lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

Wendy...more :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you....it just can't be easy, can it? :nope:

eta. I'll be testing on 8/2...so you can add me to early August testers...FX for a BFP next time...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendyk07 said:


> Well I called the epu again this afternoon as the bleeding/spotting stopped and this time they told me that it's probably ovulation and if I wanted to confirm I should do an opk. very helpful, NOT.
> Am trying to decide whether I should do one to see if they are right but I was adamant that NTNP meant no opks etc.
> it's a hard one because if it is positive then we will definitely :sex: but if defeats the point of NTNP.
> 
> Why is this so damn difficult.
> 
> X

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Wish you didn't have to deal with this unexplained spotting!!! Hopefully you'll be able to talk to DH and decide what is best for the two of you right now (OPK, not OPK, etc...). Wish it were simpler :cry:


----------



## Jennjenn

Wendyk07 said:


> Well I called the epu again this afternoon as the bleeding/spotting stopped and this time they told me that it's probably ovulation and if I wanted to confirm I should do an opk. very helpful, NOT.
> Am trying to decide whether I should do one to see if they are right but I was adamant that NTNP meant no opks etc.
> it's a hard one because if it is positive then we will definitely :sex: but if defeats the point of NTNP.
> 
> Why is this so damn difficult.
> 
> X

Rat *******s. :saywhat: Sometimes they have no bedside manner. I'm sorry for you hun!:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Wendyk07 said:


> Well I called the epu again this afternoon as the bleeding/spotting stopped and this time they told me that it's probably ovulation and if I wanted to confirm I should do an opk. very helpful, NOT.
> Am trying to decide whether I should do one to see if they are right but I was adamant that NTNP meant no opks etc.
> it's a hard one because if it is positive then we will definitely :sex: but if defeats the point of NTNP.
> 
> Why is this so damn difficult.
> 
> X

:hugs: Sorry Wendy - but hey you're only opk ing for medical reasons to try and find the cause of the spotting NOT for TTC reasons, so you're still NTNP :winkwink:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well said NorthStar, I agree!!!


----------



## amyc2324

Ok ladies. so I am 5 dpo. I have had several things that lead me to believe that I am pregnant. With my other DD, DS and Chemical I knew I was pregnant within a few days past O. So I broke down and took a Rexall brand test (Inverness) at lunch. the very very very faint blue line showed up immediately. You can see it better if you hold it away and not close up. I took the strip out of the container to get a better look and sure enough there is a very faint blue line there. Since it was a two pack I took the other 1 1/2 later to be sure the other wasn't faulty and got the same thing. What do you think? Positive or evil blue dye test? I have used these in the past and they have been pretty accurate. When I had my chemical I got tested at 8dpo and got a faint positive then too. I really don't want to get my hopes up so please be honest.


----------



## LLbean

amyc2324 said:


> Ok ladies. so I am 5 dpo. I have had several things that lead me to believe that I am pregnant. With my other DD, DS and Chemical I knew I was pregnant within a few days past O. So I broke down and took a Rexall brand test (Inverness) at lunch. the very very very faint blue line showed up immediately. You can see it better if you hold it away and not close up. I took the strip out of the container to get a better look and sure enough there is a very faint blue line there. Since it was a two pack I took the other 1 1/2 later to be sure the other wasn't faulty and got the same thing. What do you think? Positive or evil blue dye test? I have used these in the past and they have been pretty accurate. When I had my chemical I got tested at 8dpo and got a faint positive then too. I really don't want to get my hopes up so please be honest.

oh I hope it is!!!!!

I am 7DPO but not testing yet... almost want to cry cause I want a BFP this month so bad


----------



## Indigo77

Hang in there LL.....:hugs:

Do you have 2 kitties?


----------



## LLbean

yup two kitties and the Yorkie


----------



## Junebug_CJ

amyc2324 said:


> Ok ladies. so I am 5 dpo. I have had several things that lead me to believe that I am pregnant. With my other DD, DS and Chemical I knew I was pregnant within a few days past O. So I broke down and took a Rexall brand test (Inverness) at lunch. the very very very faint blue line showed up immediately. You can see it better if you hold it away and not close up. I took the strip out of the container to get a better look and sure enough there is a very faint blue line there. Since it was a two pack I took the other 1 1/2 later to be sure the other wasn't faulty and got the same thing. What do you think? Positive or evil blue dye test? I have used these in the past and they have been pretty accurate. When I had my chemical I got tested at 8dpo and got a faint positive then too. I really don't want to get my hopes up so please be honest.

I got 2 faint positives at 6DPO in June but it had cleared up by 9DPO... Definitely worth repeating. I was convinced I was pregnant. And biologically speaking, how can HCG be increased before implantation occurs? I think it's highly improbable, unless you're further along than you think! Fingers crossed you get your :bfp:!!!!!


----------



## Jennjenn

I've wondered the same - can you get a +HPT before implanting? Was causes the surge in Hcg - implanting or something else? I have read that you can implant a 5 dpo...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Implantation must occur (on average 6-10DPO) before HCG is made. It is first made by the embryo following conception then the production is taken over by the placenta when it is formed. But for it to be detected in mother's blood or urine, there needs to be a connection between the embryo and the mother, which only occurs after implantation. Hope this helps!


----------



## amyc2324

Thanks for all the responses. I guess I will wait a few days and test again before calling the doc for an appointment. 

JennJenn,

I read online that you can implant as early as 3 dpo so I guess it is possible to get a +hpt at 5dpo. I wasn't going to even test, but I didn't have enough will power  now I will be wondering and going crazy hoping that it was right UGH!! I wish I had waited!!! 

BABY DUST TO ALL!!!!!


----------



## amyc2324

Junebug_CJ said:


> amyc2324 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies. so I am 5 dpo. I have had several things that lead me to believe that I am pregnant. With my other DD, DS and Chemical I knew I was pregnant within a few days past O. So I broke down and took a Rexall brand test (Inverness) at lunch. the very very very faint blue line showed up immediately. You can see it better if you hold it away and not close up. I took the strip out of the container to get a better look and sure enough there is a very faint blue line there. Since it was a two pack I took the other 1 1/2 later to be sure the other wasn't faulty and got the same thing. What do you think? Positive or evil blue dye test? I have used these in the past and they have been pretty accurate. When I had my chemical I got tested at 8dpo and got a faint positive then too. I really don't want to get my hopes up so please be honest.
> 
> I got 2 faint positives at 6DPO in June but it had cleared up by 9DPO... Definitely worth repeating. I was convinced I was pregnant. And biologically speaking, how can HCG be increased before implantation occurs? I think it's highly improbable, unless you're further along than you think! Fingers crossed you get your :bfp:!!!!!Click to expand...

It is very possible that I am off on my days. Since the doc started me on Metformin my cycle days have been changing.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well then that changes things drastically if you're off on your days! Fingers crossed, retest in a couple of days!!!


----------



## Jennjenn

Wow - I haven't read 3dpo...Yes Amy FX for you. But not my legs -:rofl:


----------



## Sewergrrl

9 DPO and got very faint lines on IC HPTs today. Definitely not evap lines because I tested over and over and over throughout the day and they all have faint lines. We shall see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## LLbean

OMG Sewergrrl!!! fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sewergrrl said:


> 9 DPO and got very faint lines on IC HPTs today. Definitely not evap lines because I tested over and over and over throughout the day and they all have faint lines. We shall see what tomorrow brings!

ACKKKKK so excited for you!!!! Keep us posted, I'm keeping fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Omg...how exciting! :wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CedarWood

Sewergrrl said:


> 9 DPO and got very faint lines on IC HPTs today. Definitely not evap lines because I tested over and over and over throughout the day and they all have faint lines. We shall see what tomorrow brings!

Good news! FX'D

(Sorry girls there is too much going on I know i am out of the loop:blush:)


----------



## Bubba3

Wow , sewergirl , sounds great . Congratulations , enjoy.:happydance:

Anyone understand this ? I've just had my third day of pos opk . Its a very clear pos? My first pos was on cd10 I had a tiny amount ( I never get a lot ) of ewcm the night of cd11 , had a temp dip cd 12 and two days of rises since . So now Its cd14 surprised I got another pos. Last cycle I stopped testing after my first pos on cd10 but I had two spare this cycle so thought I'd see expecting them to be going off. I'm really confused as not used opks before . Would really appreciate any help. I guess well just keep at it just in case .
Hope everyone is okay :thumbup:


----------



## struth

Bubba3 said:


> Wow , sewergirl , sounds great . Congratulations , enjoy.:happydance:
> 
> Anyone understand this ? I've just had my third day of pos opk . Its a very clear pos? My first pos was on cd10 I had a tiny amount ( I never get a lot ) of ewcm the night of cd11 , had a temp dip cd 12 and two days of rises since . So now Its cd14 surprised I got another pos. Last cycle I stopped testing after my first pos on cd10 but I had two spare this cycle so thought I'd see expecting them to be going off. I'm really confused as not used opks before . Would really appreciate any help. I guess well just keep at it just in case .
> Hope everyone is okay :thumbup:

I have read that sometimes we gear up to O but it doesn't quite make it at that time so it tries again later? Not sure whether this is true and whether it would fit with your situation? Hmmm... not sure because of your temp rises? 

Sorry - am trying to help but not being very helpful....! :dohh:


----------



## struth

Sewergrrl said:


> 9 DPO and got very faint lines on IC HPTs today. Definitely not evap lines because I tested over and over and over throughout the day and they all have faint lines. We shall see what tomorrow brings!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tulip girl

struth said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> 9 DPO and got very faint lines on IC HPTs today. Definitely not evap lines because I tested over and over and over throughout the day and they all have faint lines. We shall see what tomorrow brings!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Yayyyy! Congratulations Sewergrrl! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! 

Keep 'em coming ladies! x x


----------



## Bubba3

Meant to say so sorry Jax , if I see the witch this cycle I'll give her a punch for you. Hope the cramps ease off soon Hun.:hugs:
Wendy it's rough when things are so confusing , our bodies don't seem to know what to do. Time is the only answer sometimes, sorry that's not a lot of help . Were all here for you though.:kiss:
Jodes how's your pain doing ? Good luck for your thurs appointment. By the way I'm not Scottish , just always say 'wee' take care:hugs: 
Oh yes and Macwooly , I really promise , not to ss cross my heart:thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

amyc2324 said:


> Ok ladies. so I am 5 dpo. I have had several things that lead me to believe that I am pregnant. With my other DD, DS and Chemical I knew I was pregnant within a few days past O. So I broke down and took a Rexall brand test (Inverness) at lunch. the very very very faint blue line showed up immediately. You can see it better if you hold it away and not close up. I took the strip out of the container to get a better look and sure enough there is a very faint blue line there. Since it was a two pack I took the other 1 1/2 later to be sure the other wasn't faulty and got the same thing. What do you think? Positive or evil blue dye test? I have used these in the past and they have been pretty accurate. When I had my chemical I got tested at 8dpo and got a faint positive then too. I really don't want to get my hopes up so please be honest.

i dont like the blue dye tests hun but from what you are saying its looking good. You may have your dates wrong or O'd earlier than you think. Buy yourself a FRER and wait a couple of days. make sure you come back and tell us. Am excited for you.

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Jennjenn said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Well I called the epu again this afternoon as the bleeding/spotting stopped and this time they told me that it's probably ovulation and if I wanted to confirm I should do an opk. very helpful, NOT.
> Am trying to decide whether I should do one to see if they are right but I was adamant that NTNP meant no opks etc.
> it's a hard one because if it is positive then we will definitely :sex: but if defeats the point of NTNP.
> 
> Why is this so damn difficult.
> 
> X
> 
> Rat *******s. :saywhat: Sometimes they have no bedside manner. I'm sorry for you hun!:hugs:Click to expand...

Love it! Still milder than what i called them. lol


----------



## Wendyk07

Mbababy said:


> Wendy...more :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you....it just can't be easy, can it? :nope:
> 
> eta. I'll be testing on 8/2...so you can add me to early August testers...FX for a BFP next time...

Will do hun. Wishing you the best of luck for this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> amyc2324 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies. so I am 5 dpo. I have had several things that lead me to believe that I am pregnant. With my other DD, DS and Chemical I knew I was pregnant within a few days past O. So I broke down and took a Rexall brand test (Inverness) at lunch. the very very very faint blue line showed up immediately. You can see it better if you hold it away and not close up. I took the strip out of the container to get a better look and sure enough there is a very faint blue line there. Since it was a two pack I took the other 1 1/2 later to be sure the other wasn't faulty and got the same thing. What do you think? Positive or evil blue dye test? I have used these in the past and they have been pretty accurate. When I had my chemical I got tested at 8dpo and got a faint positive then too. I really don't want to get my hopes up so please be honest.
> 
> oh I hope it is!!!!!
> 
> I am 7DPO but not testing yet... almost want to cry cause I want a BFP this month so badClick to expand...

Hang in there hun. The 2ww is torture. F'xd for you. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Sewergrrl said:


> 9 DPO and got very faint lines on IC HPTs today. Definitely not evap lines because I tested over and over and over throughout the day and they all have faint lines. We shall see what tomorrow brings!

https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/ola.gifhttps://www.sympato.ch/smileys/ola.gif

Am so excited. Post a pic. 

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Well after talking to DH last night we decided not to do an OPK. We are both quite disgusted with the EPU and now that i am thinking straight i am going to the head of the department. One of the benefits of working for the NHS is that i know exactly who to go to. Am off today but as soon as i get in tomorrow morning an email will be sent naming the two people that i spoke to yesterday. I probably should have done it yesterday but i wasnt thinking straight and thought that maybe i was over reacting.

A little more spotting this morning and a little pain on the right side so maybe they are right. Maybe it is ovulation, either way as DH said they should at the very least asked me to come in, get an ultrasound and some bloods taken and at the very least not speak to me like a piece of shit.

Good luck all testers for today. Everything crossed for sewergirl.

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sewergrrl:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Llbean,chin up Hun ,we are all rooting for u lovely ,loads of love and hugs ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

:kiss:


Bubba3 said:


> Meant to say so sorry Jax , if I see the witch this cycle I'll give her a punch for you. Hope the cramps ease off soon Hun.:hugs:
> Wendy it's rough when things are so confusing , our bodies don't seem to know what to do. Time is the only answer sometimes, sorry that's not a lot of help . Were all here for you though.:kiss:
> Jodes how's your pain doing ? Good luck for your thurs appointment. By the way I'm not Scottish , just always say 'wee' take care:hugs:
> Oh yes and Macwooly , I really promise , not to ss cross my heart:thumbup:

Hey lovey i'm fine still having trouble with my back but the pain has eased a little. Haha sorry just assumed with you saying 'wee' you were scottish. I have a lot of scottish friends who always use that phrase. Yes i'm ready for the doctors on Thursday. Not particularly looking foward to it because i've just found a lump under my armpit near my breast. So i'm hoping it's nothing serious. It's very hard and doesn't hurt which is making me more wary of it. My DH is very worried as his mum died of breast cancer and her's started under her armpit. I just need to keeping telling myself i'm ok. :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Bubba3

Hey jodes , so glad your not ignoring it and getting checked out. I had a lump checked a few months ago with mammogram etc. It was scary but I hate not being pro active about anything. Sorry this is such a worrying time , you've really been through it lately. 
Hang in there and lean on us here .:friends::friends:


----------



## Jodes2011

Bubba3 said:


> Hey jodes , so glad your not ignoring it and getting checked out. I had a lump checked a few months ago with mammogram etc. It was scary but I hate not being pro active about anything. Sorry this is such a worrying time , you've really been through it lately.
> Hang in there and lean on us here .:friends::friends:

Blimey so have you! What happened if you don't mind me asking? I assume your ok? Thanks for the support. I've told no one about this apart from my DH and Dad. :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Jax41

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jax, you're ovulating and regular, so your hormones for cycles are fine!
> I think DH should have a SA done, just to make sure the :spermy: are fine, other than anovulatory cycles this is a very common cause of problems conceiving (before you start to undergo a bunch of invasive tests!).

Thanks Junebug! It'll be an uphill struggle to get my DH to have that done (he sees no need as he already has 3), oh well, in for a penny!! Thanks so much for your advice :kiss:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Aww jax,been waiting all week for the news,so so sorry Hun,chin up it will happen just keep going lovely,it won't be long till u are testing again for o and poas again ,love and hugs,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Aww thanks Despie, you are such a sweetheart to write that to me when things are so ruff for you at the moment :kiss: I'm feeling better today :flower:


----------



## Jax41

GmansMom said:


> Boo! The dumb witch got me!

Join the club GmansMom! Had a pooey day yesterday but I feel heaps better today!!!:happydance:

Lets get sprinkling that dust over everyone else, c'mon July BFP's where are ya!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Well I called the epu again this afternoon as the bleeding/spotting stopped and this time they told me that it's probably ovulation and if I wanted to confirm I should do an opk. very helpful, NOT.
> Am trying to decide whether I should do one to see if they are right but I was adamant that NTNP meant no opks etc.
> it's a hard one because if it is positive then we will definitely :sex: but if defeats the point of NTNP.
> 
> Why is this so damn difficult.
> 
> X
> 
> :hugs: Sorry Wendy - but hey you're only opk ing for medical reasons to try and find the cause of the spotting NOT for TTC reasons, so you're still NTNP :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yeep, good answer Northstar :thumbup: Hope you OPK'd Wendy even if you didnt :sex: xXx


----------



## Jax41

Sewergrrl said:


> 9 DPO and got very faint lines on IC HPTs today. Definitely not evap lines because I tested over and over and over throughout the day and they all have faint lines. We shall see what tomorrow brings!

WOWEEEE!!!!:happydance: Got everything Xed Sewergrrl!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

LLbean said:


> amyc2324 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies. so I am 5 dpo. I have had several things that lead me to believe that I am pregnant. With my other DD, DS and Chemical I knew I was pregnant within a few days past O. So I broke down and took a Rexall brand test (Inverness) at lunch. the very very very faint blue line showed up immediately. You can see it better if you hold it away and not close up. I took the strip out of the container to get a better look and sure enough there is a very faint blue line there. Since it was a two pack I took the other 1 1/2 later to be sure the other wasn't faulty and got the same thing. What do you think? Positive or evil blue dye test? I have used these in the past and they have been pretty accurate. When I had my chemical I got tested at 8dpo and got a faint positive then too. I really don't want to get my hopes up so please be honest.
> 
> oh I hope it is!!!!!
> 
> I am 7DPO but not testing yet... almost want to cry cause I want a BFP this month so badClick to expand...

Indigo's right LLBean, hang in there, don't cry it'll be okay, just stay calm, deep breaths!!!:kiss:


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Lovely Ladies

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days but, with OH not at work and my DD not had a chance. Have just caught up and what alot to catch up on! So sorry to all those that the horrible ole:witch:hag has got alot of us. We need to :gun:her down so she doesn't visit any of us again.

Wendy - I hate the EPU been there twice myself in the past and they aren't the most helpful I even had a very heavily pregnant nurse dealing with me which I thought was highly insensitive as did my OH! I so hope the spotting stops soon and the NTNP works for you.:hugs::hugs:

Jodes - And on top of everything else a lump! At least you are getting it looked at. A very scary time and I have my fx for you and will be thinking of you on Thurs hun.:hugs::hugs:

Sewergrrl - I am so :happydance::happydance::happydance: for you I have my fx that you get the biggest fatest :bfp:

AFM - I have been feeling AFish, (.)(.) very sensitive/tender, bloated, gassy, light cramps(which have gone off now)and, been peeing loads more frequently than normal! Think I will cave and test this Sat.

Hoping the horrible :witch: leaves us all alone very soon and heres :babydust::babydust: for all of us and :hugs::hugs: too.


----------



## Bubba3

Jodes I'd never mind at all. I had a pretty big lump it was kind or mobile but not terribly. I was lucky because I went to a private gp in a private hospital so I saw the dr who felt it and suggested a ct scan , which showed it looked cystic . They gave me the option of going for a mammogram which would give much more certainty. which they were able to do there and then. The dr knew I was ttc so this made me want to go the whole hog to be certain. Where were living I wouldn't have trusted the local hospital and even now I'm going to get my films looked over as a second opinion to be certain certain ! 
It's still there but defiantly more so at certain times of the month which is how cysts behave. 
Please please , don't be fobbed off whatever happens push for all the services you should be entitled too. I'm a firm believer in the nhs ( given I work in it I also have the upper hand at times in terms of knowing the ropes ) but we've found in OZ you don't have to push as hard to be taken seriously as sometimes is the case back home. 
I didn't tell anyone other that hubby too , I hate fuss and knew my mum 
would have had a fit. 
Take care sweets:kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on for a few days but, with OH not at work and my DD not had a chance. Have just caught up and what alot to catch up on! So sorry to all those that the horrible ole:witch:hag has got alot of us. We need to :gun:her down so she doesn't visit any of us again.
> 
> Wendy - I hate the EPU been there twice myself in the past and they aren't the most helpful I even had a very heavily pregnant nurse dealing with me which I thought was highly insensitive as did my OH! I so hope the spotting stops soon and the NTNP works for you.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jodes - And on top of everything else a lump! At least you are getting it looked at. A very scary time and I have my fx for you and will be thinking of you on Thurs hun.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sewergrrl - I am so :happydance::happydance::happydance: for you I have my fx that you get the biggest fatest :bfp:
> 
> AFM - I have been feeling AFish, (.)(.) very sensitive/tender, bloated, gassy, light cramps(which have gone off now)and, been peeing loads more frequently than normal! Think I will cave and test this Sat.
> 
> Hoping the horrible :witch: leaves us all alone very soon and heres :babydust::babydust: for all of us and :hugs::hugs: too.

Thanks lovely i know i'm hoping it's nothing serious but you just assume the worse because it's a lump and with me feeling terrible this past week it just makes me nervous. I will keep you posted :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Lets hope when you test on sat it's a big massive :bfp::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Bubba3 said:


> Jodes I'd never mind at all. I had a pretty big lump it was kind or mobile but not terribly. I was lucky because I went to a private gp in a private hospital so I saw the dr who felt it and suggested a ct scan , which showed it looked cystic . They gave me the option of going for a mammogram which would give much more certainty. which they were able to do there and then. The dr knew I was ttc so this made me want to go the whole hog to be certain. Where were living I wouldn't have trusted the local hospital and even now I'm going to get my films looked over as a second opinion to be certain certain !
> It's still there but defiantly more so at certain times of the month which is how cysts behave.
> Please please , don't be fobbed off whatever happens push for all the services you should be entitled too. I'm a firm believer in the nhs ( given I work in it I also have the upper hand at times in terms of knowing the ropes ) but we've found in OZ you don't have to push as hard to be taken seriously as sometimes is the case back home.
> I didn't tell anyone other that hubby too , I hate fuss and knew my mum
> would have had a fit.
> Take care sweets:kiss:

Thanks so much for listening. My lump is about a size of a big pea and the reason i only noticed it was when i was shaving. Lets hope mines a cyst and worries over. I will keep an eye out on the shape and size too! I've just finished bleeding now. What do you work as in the NHS? I also hate fuss especially if there's nothing to fuss about. Take care too :hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sooseyb

Hi ladies, just wanted to let you all know that it was a BFN for me on the 10th. I didn't even need to test as AF was there to greet me when I woke up! Let's hope next month brings better news for us all xxxxx


----------



## Bubba3

Sorry to hear it sooseyb hope you feel better soon.:flower:

Jodes I'm anaesthetic bod within pediatrics . Praying this will all turn out well , lots and lots do but I understand the fear:nope::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Bubba3 said:


> Sorry to hear it sooseyb hope you feel better soon.:flower:
> 
> Jodes I'm anaesthetic bod within pediatrics . Praying this will all turn out well , lots and lots do but I understand the fear:nope::hugs:

I've just brought my appointment forward to today with my own doctor just said it was an emergency. Will inform you this evening if they are going to send me for tests for the MC's and lump. :hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Wendyk07 said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> 9 DPO and got very faint lines on IC HPTs today. Definitely not evap lines because I tested over and over and over throughout the day and they all have faint lines. We shall see what tomorrow brings!
> 
> https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/ola.gifhttps://www.sympato.ch/smileys/ola.gif
> 
> Am so excited. Post a pic.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

This is FMU then mid-day yesterday. Looks exactly the same today. ;)

https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/first.jpg

https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/mid.jpg


----------



## Sewergrrl

Sooseyb said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to let you all know that it was a BFN for me on the 10th. I didn't even need to test as AF was there to greet me when I woke up! Let's hope next month brings better news for us all xxxxx

:hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

Sewergrrl said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> 9 DPO and got very faint lines on IC HPTs today. Definitely not evap lines because I tested over and over and over throughout the day and they all have faint lines. We shall see what tomorrow brings!
> 
> https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/ola.gifhttps://www.sympato.ch/smileys/ola.gif
> 
> Am so excited. Post a pic.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> This is FMU then mid-day yesterday. Looks exactly the same today. ;)
> 
> https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/first.jpg
> 
> https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/mid.jpgClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance: So happy for you!! FXed for a sticky bean!!

Sorry to hear your update, Soos....I'm thinking next month will be our month :flower::hugs:...tons of :dust: headed your way!

Jodes, try not to worry...I've known quite a few women who found lumps and they turned out to be nothing. We'll keep our FXed for you:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Sewergrrl said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> 9 DPO and got very faint lines on IC HPTs today. Definitely not evap lines because I tested over and over and over throughout the day and they all have faint lines. We shall see what tomorrow brings!
> 
> https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/ola.gifhttps://www.sympato.ch/smileys/ola.gif
> 
> Am so excited. Post a pic.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> This is FMU then mid-day yesterday. Looks exactly the same today. ;)
> 
> https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/first.jpg
> 
> https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/mid.jpgClick to expand...

https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/fiesta.gif

Stick bean sick. Congratulations hun. Thats a definate :bfp: 
They should get darker in a few days. 

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Sooseyb said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to let you all know that it was a BFN for me on the 10th. I didn't even need to test as AF was there to greet me when I woke up! Let's hope next month brings better news for us all xxxxx

Sorry the witch caught you hun.

https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/Fuck2.gif to the witch.


----------



## shmoo75

Soose - :hugs: sorry the :witch: got you. i have fx that this cycle is it for you

Sewergrrl - That def looks like a:bfp:to me hun maybe test again on Thursday to see if line gets any darker.super sticky:babydust: to you

Jodes - :happydance: for getting appointment brought forward to today. fx you tests for lump and mc's.


----------



## sumatwsimit

im out :nope: *she* came this morning. onto a new month! my opks are showing strong too wtf...cant be ov now can i? i certainly dont feel up to doing anyth about it, too busy filling my face with choc biscuits :wacko: and feeling delicate. good luck to all of u still waiting to test.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Sewergirl that's a definite positive!!! Congrats hun!!!!

soosey and sumat :hugs: :dust: for next cycle...

Jodes good on you for the apt, it's likely nothing I have a similar story to Bubba's, been investigated 3 times for breast lumps... Most important is to get it checked out!

:dust: to today's testers!!!!

Jax DH is right, didn't know he had 3 kids already so :spermy: likely fine! I'd book apt with your doc to discuss referral to FS :hugs: You'll be PG soon!!!! :dust:

Wendy did you talk to the manager? :hugs: I'd be doing the same in your shoes, really not right how they handled your case. I agree with your DH, at the least they should have arranged U/S and bloods :hugs:

AFM, faint test line on FMU (I know, I know, not great!) this morning which I NEVER have so LH surge likely starting :happydance: May peak either tonight or tomorrow, I usually have 2-3 day surges before O...


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jodes2011 said:


> Bubba3 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear it sooseyb hope you feel better soon.:flower:
> 
> Jodes I'm anaesthetic bod within pediatrics . Praying this will all turn out well , lots and lots do but I understand the fear:nope::hugs:
> 
> I've just brought my appointment forward to today with my own doctor just said it was an emergency. Will inform you this evening if they are going to send me for tests for the MC's and lump. :hugs:Click to expand...

good you got an earlier appt. ive just read about your concrns on a lump youve found. im sure it will be fine jodie but youre right to get it checked to put your mind at rest. i found one in my groin about 6mths ago, they did an ultrasound on it and it turned out to be nothing (and id worried myself no end) a swollen lymph node due to infection. antibi cleared it up. dont worry, you will be fine too. thinking about u and hope u get some good answers today about your mcs. x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, witch got me a couple of days ago! soooo nasty!!! anyway i have short cycles so will be testing again in July so can you put me down as 29th July please.....thanks.....xxx

Congrats to those with BFP's. So sorry for us with the wicked witches arrival and good luck to those still to test xxxx:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Sewergrrl said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> 9 DPO and got very faint lines on IC HPTs today. Definitely not evap lines because I tested over and over and over throughout the day and they all have faint lines. We shall see what tomorrow brings!
> 
> https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/ola.gifhttps://www.sympato.ch/smileys/ola.gif
> 
> Am so excited. Post a pic.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> This is FMU then mid-day yesterday. Looks exactly the same today. ;)
> 
> https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/first.jpg
> 
> https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/mid.jpgClick to expand...

woohoo looks like another july success story. congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls, witch got me a couple of days ago! soooo nasty!!! anyway i have short cycles so will be testing again in July so can you put me down as 29th July please.....thanks.....xxx
> 
> Congrats to those with BFP's. So sorry for us with the wicked witches arrival and good luck to those still to test xxxx:hugs:

:hugs: hun, was keeping fingers crossed for you, assumed no news is good news until we heard otherwise :dust: for your next cycle!


----------



## Jennjenn

Wendyk07 said:


> Sooseyb said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just wanted to let you all know that it was a BFN for me on the 10th. I didn't even need to test as AF was there to greet me when I woke up! Let's hope next month brings better news for us all xxxxx
> 
> Sorry the witch caught you hun.
> 
> https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/Fuck2.gif to the witch.Click to expand...

Love your smileys...where do you find them?


----------



## Mbababy

Sorry the :witch: got you, Suma and Babyhopes....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jenn are you testing today hun??
FX!!!


----------



## Bubba3

Sumat and baby hopes sorry girls , take care.:hugs:
Sewergirl .....I so see that line no matter how feint that's a pos all right.:happydance:
Jodes good on you , your bodies been through a lot but you need advice .:hugs:
Afm , super confused . Will have another bd tonight just in case. Sounds awful but I dislike dancing when not really in the mood but wasn't expecting a pos opk three days in row.:wacko: A bit bd out here:sleep:
Ooh junebug , go get that egg:winkwink::flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Bubba my last cycle i had 2 nights of positive OPKs and only O'ed 2 days after the last one! Definitely one last BD just in case. I know what you mean, it seems like a chore when we're doing it just to catch the egg and not in the mood... If I can get DH to BD tonight and Thursday night I think we should be covered. Last night he wanted to play video games instead :rofl:


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> im out :nope: *she* came this morning. onto a new month! my opks are showing strong too wtf...cant be ov now can i? i certainly dont feel up to doing anyth about it, too busy filling my face with choc biscuits :wacko: and feeling delicate. good luck to all of u still waiting to test.

So sad :flower: next month my lovely :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Jennjenn

:witch: showed her ugly face this AM at work...so I am officially an August tester.

Wendy thanks for tracking all of us! We need more good news ladies! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
Here's for all the other testers this month!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh darn it Jenn I was hoping for your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## SweetPickles

I'd like to join this - I'm 35, on CD #1, so I think it's safe to say I will be an early August tester!


----------



## Jennjenn

Welcome SweetPickles...:flower:


----------



## Jennjenn

Junebug_CJ said:


> Oh darn it Jenn I was hoping for your :bfp: :hugs:

Thanks Junebug! This next OV will be over the weekend and :sex: is a lot easier for us - morning noon and night!!! August BFP here I come!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello ladies! I was only going to join this thread when i knew i was in with a chance but i didn't realise that there would be 93 pages to catch up on :rofl:

Anyway, AF is due about the 25th/27th - not sure as I O'd early (which means I'll start testing around the 23rd more than likely as I have lots of cheapies in the cupboard!).

Congrats to the BFPs although this thread doesn't seem as prolific as the amazing June % rate!

:dust: to everyone still in with a chance :)


----------



## Jennjenn

Good luck Butterfly67. Us early July testers have not done too well! But we sure are trying LOL!


----------



## struth

GL to the new ladies on the thread :dust:

Sorry to those that the witch has pounced on :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Hello ladies just back from the most crappiest doctors ever to be put on this earth.

Firstly my doctor took a look at my lump and said i have a cyst and it would go away on it's own accord. Relief is an understatment but if i have a cyst don't i need anti-bi? 

Secondly because my appointment wasn't rountine (booked an emergency appointment)she couldn't discuss the MC's in detail and said i would have to book another appointment which is in 2 weeks time on the 30th July. However she did give me some advice and that MC's happen all the time and there's not much they can do. And because i only went to the hospital 1 out of 3 times it is higly unlikely i would get a referral for tests as they like it to be on record that you've attended hospital. I only went the once when i was 8 weeks. But in my defence i did ring the hosptial when i was 5+ weeks straight after my 1st MC and they said there was no need to come into hosptial as it will all happen naturally which it did. And my 3rd was a chemical which they don't class as an MC. I will still keep my appointment for the 30th (need to go anyway for meds that i'm on) and speak to another doctor and get their opinion but it seems highly unlikely i will get referred for tests.


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes :hugs: So sorry you had a crap appointment :hugs: 

I'm surprised they said cyst and sent you away with out checking what has caused the cyst. I have had a cyst in my past which was caused by hormones but some can be caused by an infection and needs antibiotics.


----------



## Jennjenn

Jodes2011 said:


> Hello ladies just back from the most crappiest doctors ever to be put on this earth.
> 
> Firstly my doctor took a look at my lump and said i have a cyst and it would go away on it's own accord. Relief is an understatment but if i have a cyst don't i need anti-bi?
> 
> Secondly because my appointment wasn't rountine (booked an emergency appointment)she couldn't discuss the MC's in detail and said i would have to book another appointment which is in 2 weeks time on the 30th July. However she did give me some advice and that MC's happen all the time and there's not much they can do. And because i only went to the hospital 1 out of 3 times it is higly unlikely i would get a referral for tests as they like it to be on record that you've attended hospital. I only went the once when i was 8 weeks. But in my defence i did ring the hosptial when i was 5+ weeks straight after my 1st MC and they said there was no need to come into hosptial as it will all happen naturally which it did. And my 3rd was a chemical which they don't class as an MC. I will still keep my appointment for the 30th (need to go anyway for meds that i'm on) and speak to another doctor and get their opinion but it seems highly unlikely i will get referred for tests.

I don't understand that! Isn't it a waste of time to make you come back. Well now you know to always go to the hospital which is just ridiculous (expensive and a waste of time). Are you supposed to keep you + HPT to prove you were pregnant as well? Sorry - don't mean to vent and I know you are frustrated. And I am frustrated for you! :growlmad:

On the cyst - my co-worker has them and they are hormone related. So she gets them every month and then they go away. Hers are really painful and has had a few of them removed. Hope that helps...:flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sewergrrl said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> 9 DPO and got very faint lines on IC HPTs today. Definitely not evap lines because I tested over and over and over throughout the day and they all have faint lines. We shall see what tomorrow brings!
> 
> https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/ola.gifhttps://www.sympato.ch/smileys/ola.gif
> 
> Am so excited. Post a pic.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> This is FMU then mid-day yesterday. Looks exactly the same today. ;)
> 
> https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/first.jpg
> 
> https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/mid.jpgClick to expand...

Thank god we have another BFP this month. I am really happy for you and i hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sorry Jodie, she didn't seem to address the issue of recurrning miscarriages very well :-( 
:hugs: I would be frustrated too!

I've had many breast cysts, they vary with hormones and antibiotics do nothing. They were very prominent when I was nursing, and since I stopped in June they went down again. Some go away completely. Just keep an eye on it!


----------



## Jodes2011

Sorry to all ladies who got their :witch: this month :hugs: next month ladies eh! :kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

Sewergirl congratulations :D Sending loads of sticky thoughts for a sticky bean :D


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Jodes :hugs: So sorry you had a crap appointment :hugs:
> 
> I'm surprised they said cyst and sent you away with out checking what has caused the cyst. I have had a cyst in my past which was caused by hormones but some can be caused by an infection and needs antibiotics.

i will never understand doctors and i feel so let down by them at the minute. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Jennjenn said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies just back from the most crappiest doctors ever to be put on this earth.
> 
> Firstly my doctor took a look at my lump and said i have a cyst and it would go away on it's own accord. Relief is an understatment but if i have a cyst don't i need anti-bi?
> 
> Secondly because my appointment wasn't rountine (booked an emergency appointment)she couldn't discuss the MC's in detail and said i would have to book another appointment which is in 2 weeks time on the 30th July. However she did give me some advice and that MC's happen all the time and there's not much they can do. And because i only went to the hospital 1 out of 3 times it is higly unlikely i would get a referral for tests as they like it to be on record that you've attended hospital. I only went the once when i was 8 weeks. But in my defence i did ring the hosptial when i was 5+ weeks straight after my 1st MC and they said there was no need to come into hosptial as it will all happen naturally which it did. And my 3rd was a chemical which they don't class as an MC. I will still keep my appointment for the 30th (need to go anyway for meds that i'm on) and speak to another doctor and get their opinion but it seems highly unlikely i will get referred for tests.
> 
> I don't understand that! Isn't it a waste of time to make you come back. Well now you know to always go to the hospital which is just ridiculous (expensive and a waste of time). Are you supposed to keep you + HPT to prove you were pregnant as well? Sorry - don't mean to vent and I know you are frustrated. And I am frustrated for you! :growlmad:
> 
> On the cyst - my co-worker has them and they are hormone related. So she gets them every month and then they go away. Hers are really painful and has had a few of them removed. Hope that helps...:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks so much for your advice. The cyst isn't painful so i will just leave it be and if it gets any worse then i'll have to go back. With regards to the MC's i am so furious and yes everytime i've been to the EPAU they have always asked me for a urine sample and then they will scan you after. Routine i suppose. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

Struth...Congratulations! 

Jodes, I had a cyst a while back...and it did go away on its own...

Send this message to your doc, please.....

:finger::finger::finger:


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> Sorry Jodie, she didn't seem to address the issue of recurrning miscarriages very well :-(
> :hugs: I would be frustrated too!
> 
> I've had many breast cysts, they vary with hormones and antibiotics do nothing. They were very prominent when I was nursing, and since I stopped in June they went down again. Some go away completely. Just keep an eye on it!

do you think i've got the cyst from having MC's? :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Struth...Congratulations!
> 
> Jodes, I had a cyst a while back...and it did go away on its own...
> 
> Send this message to your doc, please.....
> 
> :finger::finger::finger:

cheers indigo :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jodes2011 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Jodie, she didn't seem to address the issue of recurrning miscarriages very well :-(
> :hugs: I would be frustrated too!
> 
> I've had many breast cysts, they vary with hormones and antibiotics do nothing. They were very prominent when I was nursing, and since I stopped in June they went down again. Some go away completely. Just keep an eye on it!
> 
> do you think i've got the cyst from having MC's? :hugs:Click to expand...

Definitely a possibility that hormones of early pregnancy did trigger it. If it's the case as your body's hormones go back to their normal, should go away. If you note any skin changes on top of cyst (dimpling, orange-peeling, etc..) or if it grows, go back to see a doctor. :hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Jodes2011 said:


> Hello ladies just back from the most crappiest doctors ever to be put on this earth.
> 
> Firstly my doctor took a look at my lump and said i have a cyst and it would go away on it's own accord. Relief is an understatment but if i have a cyst don't i need anti-bi?
> 
> Secondly because my appointment wasn't rountine (booked an emergency appointment)she couldn't discuss the MC's in detail and said i would have to book another appointment which is in 2 weeks time on the 30th July. However she did give me some advice and that MC's happen all the time and there's not much they can do. And because i only went to the hospital 1 out of 3 times it is higly unlikely i would get a referral for tests as they like it to be on record that you've attended hospital. I only went the once when i was 8 weeks. But in my defence i did ring the hosptial when i was 5+ weeks straight after my 1st MC and they said there was no need to come into hosptial as it will all happen naturally which it did. And my 3rd was a chemical which they don't class as an MC. I will still keep my appointment for the 30th (need to go anyway for meds that i'm on) and speak to another doctor and get their opinion but it seems highly unlikely i will get referred for tests.

Cysts can just go away on their own or stick around and be harmless. If it continues to bother you, they can remove it. My husband had one taken off his back and it's a simple in-office procedure. 

I can't believe your doctor couldn't discuss it in detail. It's only another few minutes to help reassure you that everything is OK. Routine or emergency appt, it's their job to take care of you. 

:hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

sumatwsimit, babyhopes, jennjenn...so sorry the :witch: got you. :(


----------



## Wendyk07

Sumat, baby hopes and Jen sorry the witch got you. :hugs: 


SweetPickles - will add you to the beginning of August. Good Luck


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly67 said:


> Hello ladies! I was only going to join this thread when i knew i was in with a chance but i didn't realise that there would be 93 pages to catch up on :rofl:
> 
> Anyway, AF is due about the 25th/27th - not sure as I O'd early (which means I'll start testing around the 23rd more than likely as I have lots of cheapies in the cupboard!).
> 
> Congrats to the BFPs although this thread doesn't seem as prolific as the amazing June % rate!
> 
> :dust: to everyone still in with a chance :)

:happydance: So pleased you made it over here. Hope this is your month. 
:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Butterfly, nice to see you again! AF will be due for me around the same time as you! Did you O yet or still waiting? O will be here either tomorrow or day after for me!


----------



## Jennjenn

Wendyk07 said:


> Sumat, baby hopes and Jen sorry the witch got you. :hugs:
> 
> 
> SweetPickles - will add you to the beginning of August. Good Luck

Wendy are your going to start a new thread for August or keep this one?


----------



## Butterfly67

Junebug_CJ said:


> Butterfly, nice to see you again! AF will be due for me around the same time as you! Did you O yet or still waiting? O will be here either tomorrow or day after for me!

Hi Junebug :wave: - yes I remember we were on similar dates last month. I O'd early this month on CD13 - well I guess that is not hugely early but I was expecting more like CD15/16 as last month I had a 30 day cycle but it's not always that long so maybe I will go back to a 28 day this month.

Thanks Wendy too, good to be on here with you lovely ladies :hugs: :hugs:

ETA - added new ticker as I like that one that gives you symptoms - not that I am going to symptom spot lol!


----------



## LLbean

Speaking of not symptom spotting LOL... I was spotting today and it is pink, not brown... I think it means the witch will be coming after all


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Butterfly67 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly, nice to see you again! AF will be due for me around the same time as you! Did you O yet or still waiting? O will be here either tomorrow or day after for me!
> 
> Hi Junebug :wave: - yes I remember we were on similar dates last month. I O'd early this month on CD13 - well I guess that is not hugely early but I was expecting more like CD15/16 as last month I had a 30 day cycle but it's not always that long so maybe I will go back to a 28 day this month.Click to expand...

Lucky you, means you get to test sooner than expected! I normally O day 16-17 (before my pregnancy and 1 year of nursing). Last cycle was my first "normal" cycle since August 2009, but longer as I O'ed day 20. Hoping I'm back to my 30 day cycles now with O on CD16 or 17...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LLbean said:


> Speaking of not symptom spotting LOL... I was spotting today and it is pink, not brown... I think it means the witch will be coming after all

Oh no, go away :witch: you're not welcome :growlmad:

ETA: just looked at your chart, your're only 8DPO! Implantation bleed? FX!!! :dust:


----------



## Macwooly

LLBean hoping and praying AF leaves you alone :af:


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Jodie, she didn't seem to address the issue of recurrning miscarriages very well :-(
> :hugs: I would be frustrated too!
> 
> I've had many breast cysts, they vary with hormones and antibiotics do nothing. They were very prominent when I was nursing, and since I stopped in June they went down again. Some go away completely. Just keep an eye on it!
> 
> do you think i've got the cyst from having MC's? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely a possibility that hormones of early pregnancy did trigger it. If it's the case as your body's hormones go back to their normal, should go away. If you note any skin changes on top of cyst (dimpling, orange-peeling, etc..) or if it grows, go back to see a doctor. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much for this info :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes,so sorry u seem to be having a crappy time ATM,but so happy it's a cyst,lumps can be very worrying,:hugs::hugs:Some docs are so insensitive about our losses ,a baby is a baby no matter wot stage it comes into the world,sending u lots of love and hugs,u have been so sweet to me and I hope I can help look after you ,take care lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sewergrrl said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies just back from the most crappiest doctors ever to be put on this earth.
> 
> Firstly my doctor took a look at my lump and said i have a cyst and it would go away on it's own accord. Relief is an understatment but if i have a cyst don't i need anti-bi?
> 
> Secondly because my appointment wasn't rountine (booked an emergency appointment)she couldn't discuss the MC's in detail and said i would have to book another appointment which is in 2 weeks time on the 30th July. However she did give me some advice and that MC's happen all the time and there's not much they can do. And because i only went to the hospital 1 out of 3 times it is higly unlikely i would get a referral for tests as they like it to be on record that you've attended hospital. I only went the once when i was 8 weeks. But in my defence i did ring the hosptial when i was 5+ weeks straight after my 1st MC and they said there was no need to come into hosptial as it will all happen naturally which it did. And my 3rd was a chemical which they don't class as an MC. I will still keep my appointment for the 30th (need to go anyway for meds that i'm on) and speak to another doctor and get their opinion but it seems highly unlikely i will get referred for tests.
> 
> Cysts can just go away on their own or stick around and be harmless. If it continues to bother you, they can remove it. My husband had one taken off his back and it's a simple in-office procedure.
> 
> I can't believe your doctor couldn't discuss it in detail. It's only another few minutes to help reassure you that everything is OK. Routine or emergency appt, it's their job to take care of you.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

We only get a 10mins time slot and even if it's emergency or routine it's still 10mins. I was only in there for 5mins. I suppose i will have to wait and see what the other doctor says not holding much hope. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Speaking of not symptom spotting LOL... I was spotting today and it is pink, not brown... I think it means the witch will be coming after all

:friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes,so sorry u seem to be having a crappy time ATM,but so happy it's a cyst,lumps can be very worrying,:hugs::hugs:Some docs are so insensitive about our losses ,a baby is a baby no matter wot stage it comes into the world,sending u lots of love and hugs,u have been so sweet to me and I hope I can help look after you ,take care lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks so much i was so worried about the lump only because my husband told me his mum's cancer started with a lump under her arm hence why i decided to get it checked out sooner rather than later. I didn't realise i wouldn't be able to discuss my other concerns too! I absolutely agree with you they can be very insensitive and to be quite frank they don't give a shit.

Des i am here for all you lovely ladies and if i can help in anyway then i will. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: back and you must take care of yourself too. I hope you decide to give it another shot? xxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Hi jodes,well if u are still concerned in a few weeks about the lump or it gets bigger or painful u could go see a female doc or go to hospital,:hugs::hugs:Yes I am def gonna give it another go :happydance::happydance: ,how can I give up on my dreams and on something I so desperately want ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Jodes - So glad the lump is just a cyst that must be a weight off your and OH's minds. Also sending you:hugs::hugs::hugs: your way as your Dr is an insensitive arsehole!! They drive you mad why didn't the receptionist tell you that you can only discuss the emergancy part and anything else you need another appointment? Normally Dr's receptionsits want to know the ins and outs of a ducks arse! I think all us July Tester ladies need to pop down there and land a load of hormonal shit on your Dr's head and see if he/she will start to sing a different tune.

Llbean - :hugs::hugs:so sorry it looks like :witch: got you hun.


----------



## LLbean

well it is not here yet but I thought it was odd...the pink stuff...looks fresh... Not due til the 17th really


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> well it is not here yet but I thought it was odd...the pink stuff...looks fresh... Not due til the 17th really

Omfg,could it be Implantation?xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

LLbean said:


> well it is not here yet but I thought it was odd...the pink stuff...looks fresh... Not due til the 17th really

Really hoping you're going to buck the trend and that it is implantation and you get your long awaited BFP :dust:


----------



## LLbean

Gosh that would be nice but I am not getting my hopes up.

Finally got a call back from the Fertility specialist and the earliest they can see me is now on the 21st which means I would probably be skipping a full month if not two...UGH!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LLBean I suspect implantation given you're only 8DPO!


----------



## Macwooly

LLbean said:


> Gosh that would be nice but I am not getting my hopes up.
> 
> Finally got a call back from the Fertility specialist and the earliest they can see me is now on the 21st which means I would probably be skipping a full month if not two...UGH!

Bum on the wait for your FS appointment :hugs: You keep a realistic head over whether or not this is your BFP cycle and I'll get my hopes up for you :flower:


----------



## LLbean

well last month I also spotted 8dpo...and 10 and 11 LOL....and I also had some spotting 5DPO this month


----------



## Sewergrrl

LLbean said:


> well it is not here yet but I thought it was odd...the pink stuff...looks fresh... Not due til the 17th really

It could look "fresh" if it's pink mixed with CM. :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LLbean said:


> well last month I also spotted 8dpo...and 10 and 11 LOL....and I also had some spotting 5DPO this month

Hmmmmmm well let's think positive and fingers crossed this is implantation this time and you'll have your :bfp: this month :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

FF said this 
6.7% of pregnancy charts show spotting at 8DPO. 18.2% less than for non pregnant charts.


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Hi jodes,well if u are still concerned in a few weeks about the lump or it gets bigger or painful u could go see a female doc or go to hospital,:hugs::hugs:Yes I am def gonna give it another go :happydance::happydance: ,how can I give up on my dreams and on something I so desperately want ,:hugs::hugs:

I will do and thanks for the support. I'm glad to hear your giving it another go plenty of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> Jodes - So glad the lump is just a cyst that must be a weight off your and OH's minds. Also sending you:hugs::hugs::hugs: your way as your Dr is an insensitive arsehole!! They drive you mad why didn't the receptionist tell you that you can only discuss the emergancy part and anything else you need another appointment? Normally Dr's receptionsits want to know the ins and outs of a ducks arse! I think all us July Tester ladies need to pop down there and land a load of hormonal shit on your Dr's head and see if he/she will start to sing a different tune.
> 
> Llbean - :hugs::hugs:so sorry it looks like :witch: got you hun.

Thanks lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs: defo a weight off my mind. Receptionists are shite they need to know why, how and what about your emergency. I hate that!!!!! And why is it when you go to your doctor for advice you feel like you've wasted their time? Awwww thanks so much for your help and advice. You ladies are just gorgeous :flower::flower::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> well it is not here yet but I thought it was odd...the pink stuff...looks fresh... Not due til the 17th really

Good luck i hope its a massive :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well I managed to push the Fertility Specialist appointment to the 20th (allowing for CD3 tests to be done if needed and all else hopefully...here we go!


----------



## Wendyk07

Jennjenn said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Sumat, baby hopes and Jen sorry the witch got you. :hugs:
> 
> 
> SweetPickles - will add you to the beginning of August. Good Luck
> 
> Wendy are your going to start a new thread for August or keep this one?Click to expand...

We definately need an August thread. I have no problem in creating one but a few people last month wanted to create testers thread and i kinda bet them to it so i think its only fair that someone else gets a go. I really dont mind though if there are no takers.

I can also keep putting the August testers on here so that we dont end up having the same conversations on two threads.


:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> well it is not here yet but I thought it was odd...the pink stuff...looks fresh... Not due til the 17th really

Just googled pink spotting and implantation. Its looking good hun. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes2011 said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies just back from the most crappiest doctors ever to be put on this earth.
> 
> Firstly my doctor took a look at my lump and said i have a cyst and it would go away on it's own accord. Relief is an understatment but if i have a cyst don't i need anti-bi?
> 
> Secondly because my appointment wasn't rountine (booked an emergency appointment)she couldn't discuss the MC's in detail and said i would have to book another appointment which is in 2 weeks time on the 30th July. However she did give me some advice and that MC's happen all the time and there's not much they can do. And because i only went to the hospital 1 out of 3 times it is higly unlikely i would get a referral for tests as they like it to be on record that you've attended hospital. I only went the once when i was 8 weeks. But in my defence i did ring the hosptial when i was 5+ weeks straight after my 1st MC and they said there was no need to come into hosptial as it will all happen naturally which it did. And my 3rd was a chemical which they don't class as an MC. I will still keep my appointment for the 30th (need to go anyway for meds that i'm on) and speak to another doctor and get their opinion but it seems highly unlikely i will get referred for tests.
> 
> Cysts can just go away on their own or stick around and be harmless. If it continues to bother you, they can remove it. My husband had one taken off his back and it's a simple in-office procedure.
> 
> I can't believe your doctor couldn't discuss it in detail. It's only another few minutes to help reassure you that everything is OK. Routine or emergency appt, it's their job to take care of you.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We only get a 10mins time slot and even if it's emergency or routine it's still 10mins. I was only in there for 5mins. I suppose i will have to wait and see what the other doctor says not holding much hope. :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

i am so glad with everything you have gone through that this is a cyst. Cant believe they gave you 10 minutes. How the hell can they justify 10 minutes for an appointment when each case is different. Its bloody outrageous. Emergency appointments are just that and no time limit should be given. 

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Desperado167 said:


> Yes I am def gonna give it another go :happydance::happydance: ,how can I give up on my dreams and on something I so desperately want ,:hugs::hugs:

I am so pleased to hear this hun. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Yes I am def gonna give it another go :happydance::happydance: ,how can I give up on my dreams and on something I so desperately want ,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am so pleased to hear this hun. :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Good luck all tester for tomorrow.

13/7/11 - InVivoVeritas
13/7/11 - bugalugs
13/7/11 - Quisty
13/7/11 - StarSign
13/7/11 - lala1214

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Bring on those BFP's the witch is banned.


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> well I managed to push the Fertility Specialist appointment to the 20th (allowing for CD3 tests to be done if needed and all else hopefully...here we go!

I am really hopeful for you! :happydance: DH is going to do another SA if I don't get my BFP this month; I really hate this unexplained crap, lol.


----------



## struth

LLbean said:


> FF said this
> 6.7% of pregnancy charts show spotting at 8DPO. 18.2% less than for non pregnant charts.

There is still a chance - I spotted from 7dpo through to 12dpo (and have done since coming of BCP) and look at me....!


----------



## Indigo77

FXed LL......:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

So I took a FRER at 7PM today at 10 DPO (didn't work at 9 DPO with FMU). I think I'm IN!!!! :)

https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/10DPO.jpg


----------



## LLbean

BRAVO!!! definite + on that one for sure Sewegrrl!!!!!

CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Yay! :wohoo:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Thank you!! I don't want to get excited, but with such a pretty pink line, how can I not? :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bubba3

Jodes , sorry our time zones mean it takes me a while to catch up . So sorry about your appointment. Two things if your at all unsure and need more reassurance in the form of a scan for the cyst , just go back telling them it has changed or bled a little. I know its fibbing but sometimes you just have to play the game and push. It's your health. Secondly that really makes me angry re the mc being recorded. It may be a new policy , I've been out of the uk for four years now. If you have a good relationship or can find a good gp , get him/her to refer you stating you have had three mc. They should take your word for it. Again you may need to get pushy and try a few drs before you get there.
Our gp system is hopeless sometimes. They may be under a lot of pressure but all of us in the health care system are. If you were entitled to ten minutes that's what you should have received. Can you call every morning and request cancelled slots to get in a bit earlier ? Good luck lovely.:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Llbean , fingers crossed you never know.:thumbup: 
Sewergirl that really is a lovely picture. Well done:happydance: 
Thanks for the info re opk junebug. I know have had three temp rises and ff has given me cd12 as my o date. I did get a little ewcm the night before and 
then I dried up . I'm a bit anxious now because instead of bd ing we actually had a wee argument so I was totally not in the mood therefor didn't bd. Why oh why is there a doubt or something seems to get messed up every cycle. I was feeling good before I saw those pos opks . Oh well can't do anythin g about it now. I hate to start the tww with a negative note , but it's hard not to sometimes . Still here goes.:wacko: 
Let's have some more second lines girls , good luck all you testers :flower:


----------



## Bubba3

Ps meant to say so glad your not giving up despie . Were right behind you:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

CD15: :happydance: SMILIE, SMILIE, SMILIE :happydance:

:sex: tonight after my exercise routine :happydance:

So FF saying may O CD15-CD17. Will see what temps do and if I still have a sustained LH surge (OPK for next 2 nights too) or if I O right away. So excited it's 1 day earlier for the OPK smilie than last cycle, so may not O as late as CD20 this time!

Bubba :hugs: sorry for the argument :-( Sometimes OPKs are positive ON the day of ovulation (see the blurb on FF) so you may still be OK :hugs:

Sewergrrl YAYYYYYYY Beautiful pink line!!!

Good luck to tomorrow's testers!!!

Despie, good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Bubba3 said:


> J
> Thanks for the info re opk junebug. I know have had three temp rises and ff has given me cd12 as my o date. I did get a little ewcm the night before and
> then I dried up . I'm a bit anxious now because instead of bd ing we actually had a wee argument so I was totally not in the mood therefor didn't bd. Why oh why is there a doubt or something seems to get messed up every cycle. I was feeling good before I saw those pos opks . Oh well can't do anythin g about it now. I hate to start the tww with a negative note , but it's hard not to sometimes . Still here goes.:wacko:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:....hate it when that happens....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

we usually just have angry sex and get it done, anyway.....I highly recommend it....:winkwink::haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

ACK we're on page 100!!!! Talkative bunch :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> Bubba3 said:
> 
> 
> J
> Thanks for the info re opk junebug. I know have had three temp rises and ff has given me cd12 as my o date. I did get a little ewcm the night before and
> then I dried up . I'm a bit anxious now because instead of bd ing we actually had a wee argument so I was totally not in the mood therefor didn't bd. Why oh why is there a doubt or something seems to get messed up every cycle. I was feeling good before I saw those pos opks . Oh well can't do anythin g about it now. I hate to start the tww with a negative note , but it's hard not to sometimes . Still here goes.:wacko:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:....hate it when that happens....:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> we usually just have angry sex and get it done, anyway.....I highly recommend it....:winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: I would love that, but DH gets too sulky when we have arguments. No such thing as make-up sex or angry sex here :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Wendy I can volunteer to take on the August testers thread! Provided it's OK with everyone else of course :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug_CJ said:


> :rofl: :rofl: I would love that, but DH gets too sulky when we have arguments. No such thing as make-up sex or angry sex here :haha:

Awww.....they can be such big babies....:haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> Awww.....they can be such big babies....:haha:

I KNOW eh?? :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug_CJ said:


> Oh Wendy I can volunteer to take on the August testers thread! Provided it's OK with everyone else of course :flower:

Thanks!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Bubba3

Hi indigo it was something and nothing. Must admit there was no way I was going to be able to get in the mood. Oh well , if I hadn't taken those extra two opks I wouldn't know they were pos all other signs point to cd12 and ff seems to agree. The dip and then three rises are very clear. Should have just got the first pos and stopped , what's with this peeing on things ??:wacko: 
Thanks Junebug for taking on the thread , loving all the smiley faces your going to be busy:winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

Bubba....when r u going to attach your chart to your siggy? We need visual aids around here....


----------



## Bubba3

Oh yes I tried and didn't get any where I'll have to try again x


----------



## dachsundmom

Bubba3 said:


> Oh yes I tried and didn't get any where I'll have to try again x

Make sure there are no spaces in between different things in your siggy; it will look really weird, but BnB will 'stack' them.


----------



## Bubba3

:haha:Dach , bless you but that was a foreign language:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Bubba, look on the top of your FF page. You should see a tab called "Sharing". Click on this, then Set Up your Home Page. Once you've done this, you should be able to Get Code. To post here, click on your username, then Customize Profile, then Edit Signature on left side (near the middle). Copy and paste the FF Code into the text box, save and voilà!


----------



## tulip girl

Sewergrrl, that's a beautiful picture! Congratulations, wishing you a healthy and very very happy 9 months! :flower:


----------



## struth

Sewergrrl said:


> So I took a FRER at 7PM today at 10 DPO (didn't work at 9 DPO with FMU). I think I'm IN!!!! :)
> 
> https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/10DPO.jpg

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## shmoo75

Sewergrrl - :happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance: That is a nice big:bfp: so happy for you. Heres to happy and healthy 9mths hun

Des - So glad to hear you are still going to TTC. We are all here for you.

AFM - OH is convinced I am pg as the last 2 nights I have done nothing but pee!!! Nearly caved and poas this am due to pressure from OH:haha: Might poas tomorrow if I am doing nothing but pee tonight.:haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Congratulations Sewergrrrl and a lovely healthy pregnancy for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

AFM I'm DPO7 and after last month's early AF appearance I'm pretty anxious, I keep checking for signs of AF, not expecting a BFP this month all I ask is not to have an early AF so we have a shot at O time when my OH gets home, FX

:dust: to all we need some more BFPs on this thread.


----------



## Wendyk07

Sewergrrl said:


> So I took a FRER at 7PM today at 10 DPO (didn't work at 9 DPO with FMU). I think I'm IN!!!! :)
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Congratulations hun.
> 
> :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> Oh Wendy I can volunteer to take on the August testers thread! Provided it's OK with everyone else of course :flower:

Fantastic hun. Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Sewergirl = congratulations on your pink line :happydance:

LLBean - FXed for you here :dust:

Junebug - no issues from me with you doing the August thread. I have utmost admiration for anyone wanting to tackle it :)

Lots of :dust: to everyone else :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats sewergrrl! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jax DH is right, didn't know he had 3 kids already so :spermy: likely fine! I'd book apt with your doc to discuss referral to FS :hugs: You'll be PG soon!!!! :dust:

Thanks Junebug:thumbup:, I had asked the Dr if he need to be checked out and she'd said it wasn't necessary too, so am definitely convinced now it must be me :nope:. Can't blame it on the lack of BD as these last few cycles we've given it our best shot even though DH is kind of NTNP and I'm TTC!!!:winkwink: 

I'm ringing the surgery today and will get an appt for w/c 25th, will report in for duty when I know what they're going to do for me.

Thanks for being there :flower:x


----------



## Wendyk07

Well theres been no more spotting or anything since Monday so i guess the EPU were correct and it was ovulation spotting and pain. I suppose it make sense. I dont hold out much hope now for this month as we have only DTD once so i guess i need to hope that DH has super long lasting spermies lol or realistically preapir for August.


----------



## Jax41

Morning everyone! :hi:

Jodes - sorry you felt you got fobbed off by your Dr, sounds like a lot of good advice has been given to you so I'm just going to send a :hugs: and say I hope things get better

Go Despie! :happydance: :kiss:

Congrats Sewergrrl! :yipee::yipee: Fab news!!

Hang in there LLbean!!! As Macwooly says, you keep your sensible head on whilst we go nuts :dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo: Got everything Xed for you!!

Junebug and Bubba - good luck with the OPKing and the BDing, know exactly what you mean about BDing when you're not in the mood....I start off with all good intentions each month and often run out of enthusiasm :dohh: and many a time I've had to bite my lip Bubba when we've fallen out on a + OPK night!!!!

Wendy - just take this cycle as it comes, I know it must be so frustrating not to get going straight away, don't lose heart :flower:

AFM - CD3 waiting for AF to bugga off so I can get going again. Due to Ov around Monday, 25th July I think so thank God BD is over a weekend :thumbup: Been TTCing since Sept 10 without a sniff of a BFP so as previously posted off to the Dr's week after next to find out what they can do for me :flower:

Loads and loads of :dust::dust::dust: for everyone else testing in July, c'mon BFP's where are you?????!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba3

Hi Jax glad you have an appointment hun. I have day before and day of o covered but now paranoid that didn't get that last one day after in. To be honest three days in a row is too much for me. I fancy my hubby like crazy but the baby making thing can get to me no matter how much fun it can be. It's the timing thing if you know what I mean.:winkwink:
Oh well time will tell. Think the witch is having a lot of fun this month:growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

We have never managed to DTD on actual O day and it has caused some major resentment :growlmad: as I feel like I'm doing so much to improve our chances of TTC and all he has to do is :sex: for about 4 days, it's not that much to ask?

I have to say ladies, this TTC business is not really that good for my relationship and I think I'm not the only one who feels that way.

Next month SMEP which is only every other day but I'm also not taking no for an answer on O day.:nope:


----------



## Butterfly67

NorthStar said:


> We have never managed to DTD on actual O day and it has caused some major resentment :growlmad: as I feel like I'm doing so much to improve our chances of TTC and all he has to do is :sex: for about 4 days, it's not that much to ask?
> 
> I have to say ladies, this TTC business is not really that good for my relationship and I think I'm not the only one who feels that way.
> 
> Next month SMEP which is only every other day but I'm also not taking no for an answer on O day.:nope:

If it makes you less stressed NS, I have been analysing charts on FF (yes I have too much spare time!) picking out those that got pregnant and seeing when they BD'd etc and not a huge percentage BD'd on O day - there were quite a lot that didn't and only BD'd the day or 2 days before. 

Also been adding criteria of over 42 and pregnant and TTC less than 6 months and seeing how many came up just to make myself feel better :rofl:


----------



## Wendyk07

NorthStar said:


> We have never managed to DTD on actual O day and it has caused some major resentment :growlmad: as I feel like I'm doing so much to improve our chances of TTC and all he has to do is :sex: for about 4 days, it's not that much to ask?
> 
> I have to say ladies, this TTC business is not really that good for my relationship and I think I'm not the only one who feels that way.
> 
> Next month SMEP which is only every other day but I'm also not taking no for an answer on O day.:nope:

Aww hun (((((hugs))))) men dont realise how bloody lucky they have it. All they have to do is perform on the few days that we tell them. They dont have the AF, he cramps, the temping, the opks, the nightmare 2ww and the POAS nerves/dissapointment. I think even the best relationship is put under strain during O time and the run up to it. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly67 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> We have never managed to DTD on actual O day and it has caused some major resentment :growlmad: as I feel like I'm doing so much to improve our chances of TTC and all he has to do is :sex: for about 4 days, it's not that much to ask?
> 
> I have to say ladies, this TTC business is not really that good for my relationship and I think I'm not the only one who feels that way.
> 
> Next month SMEP which is only every other day but I'm also not taking no for an answer on O day.:nope:
> 
> If it makes you less stressed NS, I have been analysing charts on FF (yes I have too much spare time!) picking out those that got pregnant and seeing when they BD'd etc and not a huge percentage BD'd on O day - there were quite a lot that didn't and only BD'd the day or 2 days before.
> 
> Also been adding criteria of over 42 and pregnant and TTC less than 6 months and seeing how many came up just to make myself feel better :rofl:Click to expand...

Can you post all your findings on here after your finished analizing them hun? I think we will all be interested in what you uncover. 
I for one am super surprised at the day of O information. I assumed that would have been the day with the highet :sex: rate.

Thank you for sharing.

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly,:hugs::hugs:I love doing things like that to try and give me some hope but the statistics are always against me because of my mc's,llbean :hugs::hugs:am praying so so hard for u Hun,jax :hugs::hugs:great to hear u back to your usual happy funny self,keep going Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Butterfly67 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> We have never managed to DTD on actual O day and it has caused some major resentment :growlmad: as I feel like I'm doing so much to improve our chances of TTC and all he has to do is :sex: for about 4 days, it's not that much to ask?
> 
> I have to say ladies, this TTC business is not really that good for my relationship and I think I'm not the only one who feels that way.
> 
> Next month SMEP which is only every other day but I'm also not taking no for an answer on O day.:nope:
> 
> If it makes you less stressed NS, I have been analysing charts on FF (yes I have too much spare time!) picking out those that got pregnant and seeing when they BD'd etc and not a huge percentage BD'd on O day - there were quite a lot that didn't and only BD'd the day or 2 days before.
> 
> Also been adding criteria of over 42 and pregnant and TTC less than 6 months and seeing how many came up just to make myself feel better :rofl:Click to expand...

Brilliant news Butterfly thanks so much for doing this,you've cheered me up no end!:happydance::flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Wendyk07 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> We have never managed to DTD on actual O day and it has caused some major resentment :growlmad: as I feel like I'm doing so much to improve our chances of TTC and all he has to do is :sex: for about 4 days, it's not that much to ask?
> 
> I have to say ladies, this TTC business is not really that good for my relationship and I think I'm not the only one who feels that way.
> 
> Next month SMEP which is only every other day but I'm also not taking no for an answer on O day.:nope:
> 
> Aww hun (((((hugs))))) men dont realise how bloody lucky they have it. All they have to do is perform on the few days that we tell them. They dont have the AF, he cramps, the temping, the opks, the nightmare 2ww and the POAS nerves/dissapointment. I think even the best relationship is put under strain during O time and the run up to it. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Wendy, I'm so glad that it's not just me, I'm worrying all the time now about catching the egg, and then becuase I have a shortish cycle 26 days, and he's away 14 days/home 14, if I get an early AF it puts us out the game for months.:dohh:

Thank goodness I have you ladies to keep me sane, there is only one friend in real life I can remotely talk to about this stuff (she is TTC#1 at age 40):flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Everything that I am reading seems to suggest that the two most significant days are the two before OV, not necessarily the day of ovulation. Best that the swimmers are waiting for the egg I guess. Which doesn't help me a lot, bc I have not been blessed in the EWCM department, except for this cycle from the Tamoxifen.


----------



## Bubba3

Sorry , n star your not alone , even the strongest relationship is put under pressure by all this stuff. I also read in a medical journal recently that the day of o is not often the most fertile day its the day of your highest fertile peak which is the last day of ewcm , or wet cm. I too was under the impression o day was the one to grab. It went on to say bd ing 6 to 5 days run up to o is also important.
Hope this help a little . 
Ps glad things are settling a little Wendy x


----------



## Bubba3

Dach , me either , very little ewcm . Thinking this is something for me to try and tackle next cycle. In oz I'll be able to access advice , meds or pre seed etc. 
Good luck


----------



## Bubba3

Dach , me either , very little ewcm .:nope: Thinking this is something for me to try and tackle next cycle. In oz I'll be able to access advice , meds or pre seed etc. 
Good luck:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Ladies :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Based on what I know, it definitely is the 2 days BEFORE O that are the optimal timing for conception, not the day of ovulation! That's how we conceived Zoëlle 

AFM, strongly + OPK again this morning, guess I am going in for another long LH surge. Sigh. Guess another round of BD'ing tomorrow night, as last month I O'ed 2 days after my last +OPK.


----------



## Bubba3

Junebug_CJ said:


> Based on what I know, it definitely is the 2 days BEFORE O that are the optimal timing for conception, not the day of ovulation! That's how we conceived Zoëlle
> 
> AFM, strongly + OPK again this morning, guess I am going in for another long LH surge. Sigh. Guess another round of BD'ing tomorrow night, as last month I O'ed 2 days after my last +OPK.

Hoping this is your month junebug:flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Junebug_CJ said:


> Based on what I know, it definitely is the 2 days BEFORE O that are the optimal timing for conception, not the day of ovulation! That's how we conceived Zoëlle
> 
> AFM, strongly + OPK again this morning, guess I am going in for another long LH surge. Sigh. Guess another round of BD'ing tomorrow night, as last month I O'ed 2 days after my last +OPK.

Well the proof is in the pudding I guess, thanks June Bug, I feel a bit better now,:thumbup: the pressure I've been putting on myself (and OH) to DTD on O day, next cycle I will not be as worried I think.

It's hard work this TTC stuff, at least during the working week when some nights we'd rather just watch telly and have a cuddle and go to sleep :sleep:


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> We have never managed to DTD on actual O day and it has caused some major resentment :growlmad: as I feel like I'm doing so much to improve our chances of TTC and all he has to do is :sex: for about 4 days, it's not that much to ask?
> 
> I have to say ladies, this TTC business is not really that good for my relationship and I think I'm not the only one who feels that way.

Northstar, you know I'm with you on this one :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies just back from the most crappiest doctors ever to be put on this earth.
> 
> Firstly my doctor took a look at my lump and said i have a cyst and it would go away on it's own accord. Relief is an understatment but if i have a cyst don't i need anti-bi?
> 
> Secondly because my appointment wasn't rountine (booked an emergency appointment)she couldn't discuss the MC's in detail and said i would have to book another appointment which is in 2 weeks time on the 30th July. However she did give me some advice and that MC's happen all the time and there's not much they can do. And because i only went to the hospital 1 out of 3 times it is higly unlikely i would get a referral for tests as they like it to be on record that you've attended hospital. I only went the once when i was 8 weeks. But in my defence i did ring the hosptial when i was 5+ weeks straight after my 1st MC and they said there was no need to come into hosptial as it will all happen naturally which it did. And my 3rd was a chemical which they don't class as an MC. I will still keep my appointment for the 30th (need to go anyway for meds that i'm on) and speak to another doctor and get their opinion but it seems highly unlikely i will get referred for tests.
> 
> Cysts can just go away on their own or stick around and be harmless. If it continues to bother you, they can remove it. My husband had one taken off his back and it's a simple in-office procedure.
> 
> I can't believe your doctor couldn't discuss it in detail. It's only another few minutes to help reassure you that everything is OK. Routine or emergency appt, it's their job to take care of you.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We only get a 10mins time slot and even if it's emergency or routine it's still 10mins. I was only in there for 5mins. I suppose i will have to wait and see what the other doctor says not holding much hope. :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> i am so glad with everything you have gone through that this is a cyst. Cant believe they gave you 10 minutes. How the hell can they justify 10 minutes for an appointment when each case is different. Its bloody outrageous. Emergency appointments are just that and no time limit should be given.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Wendy i completely agree. It's a complete farse!! I wonder why i bother sometimes?! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Sumat, baby hopes and Jen sorry the witch got you. :hugs:
> 
> 
> SweetPickles - will add you to the beginning of August. Good Luck
> 
> Wendy are your going to start a new thread for August or keep this one?Click to expand...
> 
> We definately need an August thread. I have no problem in creating one but a few people last month wanted to create testers thread and i kinda bet them to it so i think its only fair that someone else gets a go. I really dont mind though if there are no takers.
> 
> I can also keep putting the August testers on here so that we dont end up having the same conversations on two threads.
> 
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm happy for you to do it :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sewergrrl said:


> So I took a FRER at 7PM today at 10 DPO (didn't work at 9 DPO with FMU). I think I'm IN!!!! :)
> 
> https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/10DPO.jpg

Thats a fab positive and at 10dpo. Sticky vibes. Congrats hun :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

Bubba3 said:


> Dach , me either , very little ewcm .:nope: Thinking this is something for me to try and tackle next cycle. In oz I'll be able to access advice , meds or pre seed etc.
> Good luck:hugs:



Have any of you tried Mucinex or FertileCM to try to improve the quality of EWCM? I was just wondering what your experience was. I was thinking of trying 1 of them this cycle. I also ordered some RJBP as I just stumbled upon a thread about it, and it was truly amazing the amount of women who reported conceiving after they started taking it!


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly,:hugs::hugs:I love doing things like that to try and give me some hope but the statistics are always against me because of my mc's,llbean :hugs::hugs:am praying so so hard for u Hun,jax :hugs::hugs:great to hear u back to your usual happy funny self,keep going Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

True Despi :hugs: - you can also search for charts that are pregnancy after an MC - although I think that kind of search is for VIPs and I only have a few days left of my trial VIP status :(

Will see what I can come up with Wendy but unfortunately won't have time for research in the next 4-5 days as I actually have stuff to do for a change! :)


----------



## Mbababy

Jax41 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> We have never managed to DTD on actual O day and it has caused some major resentment :growlmad: as I feel like I'm doing so much to improve our chances of TTC and all he has to do is :sex: for about 4 days, it's not that much to ask?
> 
> I have to say ladies, this TTC business is not really that good for my relationship and I think I'm not the only one who feels that way.
> 
> Northstar, you know I'm with you on this one :hugs:Click to expand...

You're definitely not alone, Northstar. I had to hide all of the OPKs last month and try to be a little more sly about things, because the pressure of having to :sex: at specific times on specific days was starting to get to my DH.


----------



## Jodes2011

Bubba3 said:


> Jodes , sorry our time zones mean it takes me a while to catch up . So sorry about your appointment. Two things if your at all unsure and need more reassurance in the form of a scan for the cyst , just go back telling them it has changed or bled a little. I know its fibbing but sometimes you just have to play the game and push. It's your health. Secondly that really makes me angry re the mc being recorded. It may be a new policy , I've been out of the uk for four years now. If you have a good relationship or can find a good gp , get him/her to refer you stating you have had three mc. They should take your word for it. Again you may need to get pushy and try a few drs before you get there.
> Our gp system is hopeless sometimes. They may be under a lot of pressure but all of us in the health care system are. If you were entitled to ten minutes that's what you should have received. Can you call every morning and request cancelled slots to get in a bit earlier ? Good luck lovely.:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Llbean , fingers crossed you never know.:thumbup:
> Sewergirl that really is a lovely picture. Well done:happydance:
> Thanks for the info re opk junebug. I know have had three temp rises and ff has given me cd12 as my o date. I did get a little ewcm the night before and
> then I dried up . I'm a bit anxious now because instead of bd ing we actually had a wee argument so I was totally not in the mood therefor didn't bd. Why oh why is there a doubt or something seems to get messed up every cycle. I was feeling good before I saw those pos opks . Oh well can't do anythin g about it now. I hate to start the tww with a negative note , but it's hard not to sometimes . Still here goes.:wacko:
> Let's have some more second lines girls , good luck all you testers :flower:

Hello my lovely i know time difference is a bugger. Thanks for that piece of info and maybe i will fib a little :winkwink: i was completely rushed with my appointment and she made me feel a bit stupid and she sounded quite patronising saying 'it happens all the time and you just need to get on with it'. Enough ranting on for me and onto this cycle. Unfortuately my husband is away next week with working on the Olymipc stadium and i'm ovulating next week boo!!!!! So i may need some of that pre-seed to keep those little swimmers alive. God the things we do eh! Don't feel negative there's no need i'm sure you've covered all your days. Try and stay relaxed :flower: Oh and next month we go on holiday with my dad and kids and i don't think we can ttc in a caravan with the kids and my dad next door :haha: could you imagine? then again no don't imagine!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> Sewergrrl - :happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance: That is a nice big:bfp: so happy for you. Heres to happy and healthy 9mths hun
> 
> Des - So glad to hear you are still going to TTC. We are all here for you.
> 
> AFM - OH is convinced I am pg as the last 2 nights I have done nothing but pee!!! Nearly caved and poas this am due to pressure from OH:haha: Might poas tomorrow if I am doing nothing but pee tonight.:haha::haha:

I really hope you are pregnant hunni :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax41 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Jax DH is right, didn't know he had 3 kids already so :spermy: likely fine! I'd book apt with your doc to discuss referral to FS :hugs: You'll be PG soon!!!! :dust:
> 
> Thanks Junebug:thumbup:, I had asked the Dr if he need to be checked out and she'd said it wasn't necessary too, so am definitely convinced now it must be me :nope:. Can't blame it on the lack of BD as these last few cycles we've given it our best shot even though DH is kind of NTNP and I'm TTC!!!:winkwink:
> 
> I'm ringing the surgery today and will get an appt for w/c 25th, will report in for duty when I know what they're going to do for me.
> 
> Thanks for being there :flower:xClick to expand...

Jax good luck with your appointment everything will be fine. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Mbababy said:


> Bubba3 said:
> 
> 
> Dach , me either , very little ewcm .:nope: Thinking this is something for me to try and tackle next cycle. In oz I'll be able to access advice , meds or pre seed etc.
> Good luck:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you tried Mucinex or FertileCM to try to improve the quality of EWCM? I was just wondering what your experience was. I was thinking of trying 1 of them this cycle. I also ordered some RJBP as I just stumbled upon a thread about it, and it was truly amazing the amount of women who reported conceiving after they started taking it!Click to expand...

I've always had lots of EWCM and since being on my meds it has reduced significantly. I have just started taking Evening Primrose Oil and Pregacare Conception Vitamins and i'm getting bucket loads now. Worth a shot if you haven't already tried it? Bubba try some too! I have also got some pre-seed only for when my DH goes away and leaves me for a few days and i need the right CM for the swimmers. :hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Thanks Jodes , have wondered a lot about epo , I'm a little bit hesitant because I have are reg cycle which took a while after mc's and worry a lot of ladies seem to get messed up cycles.
I'm also reluctant re cough medicine , I'm a bit wary of anything with little research into birth defects etc. That's just me though. I found a big difference in upping fluids I'm very bad for not drinking enough and living in humid conditions makes it worse. Is pre seed simply a spermy friendly lube ? You'd think I knew these things hey. Anything about putting children to sleep and I'm your gal otherwise hopeless:shrug:Hope your doing okay calm lady with the four boys:hugs:
I've happily packed the thermometer away for this cycle , no more temping or charting for me. Last cycle it made me crazy , hoping I'll be more zen this time ohmmmm . I'm happy to have o looking good with a dip then three rises so that's me for now.:sleep:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jax41 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Jax DH is right, didn't know he had 3 kids already so :spermy: likely fine! I'd book apt with your doc to discuss referral to FS :hugs: You'll be PG soon!!!! :dust:
> 
> Thanks Junebug:thumbup:, I had asked the Dr if he need to be checked out and she'd said it wasn't necessary too, so am definitely convinced now it must be me :nope:. Can't blame it on the lack of BD as these last few cycles we've given it our best shot even though DH is kind of NTNP and I'm TTC!!!:winkwink:
> 
> I'm ringing the surgery today and will get an appt for w/c 25th, will report in for duty when I know what they're going to do for me.
> 
> Thanks for being there :flower:xClick to expand...

Well looks like things are lining up. You WILL get pregnant my dear! We know you do ovulate and DH has healthy :spermy: so already you're ahead :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Bubba good on you for putting away the OPKs and thermometer if it causes stress :hugs: :dust: for this cycle, we may be bump buddies and not have to worry about TTC'ing in August. FX.


----------



## Jax41

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Jax DH is right, didn't know he had 3 kids already so :spermy: likely fine! I'd book apt with your doc to discuss referral to FS :hugs: You'll be PG soon!!!! :dust:
> 
> Thanks Junebug:thumbup:, I had asked the Dr if he need to be checked out and she'd said it wasn't necessary too, so am definitely convinced now it must be me :nope:. Can't blame it on the lack of BD as these last few cycles we've given it our best shot even though DH is kind of NTNP and I'm TTC!!!:winkwink:
> 
> I'm ringing the surgery today and will get an appt for w/c 25th, will report in for duty when I know what they're going to do for me.
> 
> Thanks for being there :flower:xClick to expand...
> 
> Well looks like things are lining up. You WILL get pregnant my dear! We know you do ovulate and DH has healthy :spermy: so already you're ahead :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Junebug!! Have fun tonight :winkwink:!! xXx


----------



## Bubba3

That would be fantastic , it'll happen .:flower::flower: Yes I'm already feeling better I just needed to get o confirmed. I really wish we had got one more in the day after but hey . I had a look at the other opk the only one that's stayed strong is the one that correlates with other signs and ff. Mother nature has the final say. I'm gunning for mother nature to boot the witch far far away from all of us. Like I said my moving countries may just give her the slip , hoping you dodge too. Now go grab that lucky hubby 
..... Oh yeah Jax bding for fun I remember that .:winkwink:
Signing off for the night , god bless and much dust for any testers coming up.:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

shmoo75 I hope it is true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennjenn

Bubba3 said:


> Thanks Jodes , have wondered a lot about epo , I'm a little bit hesitant because I have are reg cycle which took a while after mc's and worry a lot of ladies seem to get messed up cycles.
> I'm also reluctant re cough medicine , I'm a bit wary of anything with little research into birth defects etc. That's just me though. I found a big difference in upping fluids I'm very bad for not drinking enough and living in humid conditions makes it worse. Is pre seed simply a spermy friendly lube ? You'd think I knew these things hey. Anything about putting children to sleep and I'm your gal otherwise hopeless:shrug:Hope your doing okay calm lady with the four boys:hugs:
> I've happily packed the thermometer away for this cycle , no more temping or charting for me. Last cycle it made me crazy , hoping I'll be more zen this time ohmmmm . I'm happy to have o looking good with a dip then three rises so that's me for now.:sleep:

Preseed is supposed to be the best on the market and I've used it a few times. I plan to use it again this month just to make sure I have my bases covered. My DH doesn't like it though - makes things too slippery.

I stopped BBT as well and it made a huge difference mentally! I was much happier in the 2ww. I also gave up OPK. But I'm starting both again just to confirm OV. After that I won't use it in the 2ww. 

AFM - I am cd2 and will OV sometime around July 23-25 - it's a weekend so we should be hitting all the important dates!

Junebug - thanks for picking up the August testers!!!! I'm hoping for many BFP this month and next - maybe me, too :shrug:

Congrats on the latest BFP to Sewergrrl!!! YEAH so excited!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Keep them coming ladies!


----------



## Jennjenn

What is the benefit of Royal Jelly / Bee Pollen?


----------



## Mbababy

Jennjenn said:


> What is the benefit of Royal Jelly / Bee Pollen?

Here are a couple of links describing its benefits:

https://www.fertilefoods.com/healthy-pregnancy/fertility/royal-jelly-for-fertility/

https://natural-fertility-info.com/royal-jelly.html

And here is the thread that convinced me to try it....I couldn't believe all of the BFPs after people started on it!

https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...-ivf/276953-has-anyone-taken-royal-jelly.html


----------



## Mrs.JI

Mabythistime said:


> Going for blood test today. Got a faint + (i mean really faint) on 10 dpo, and it was stronger today 11 dpo, but still very faint. My very first second line ever! (I had to make sure I did not buy and use an OPK - that was my first thought) Temps also shot up! Very nervous...Should know by tomorrow. I used two test brands, only one showed though..
> 
> Hoping and praying is not an evap!

Congradulations... Very happy and excited for you hun.. Here's to a very very happy 9 months... xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Bubba3 said:


> Thanks Jodes , have wondered a lot about epo , I'm a little bit hesitant because I have are reg cycle which took a while after mc's and worry a lot of ladies seem to get messed up cycles.
> I'm also reluctant re cough medicine , I'm a bit wary of anything with little research into birth defects etc. That's just me though. I found a big difference in upping fluids I'm very bad for not drinking enough and living in humid conditions makes it worse. Is pre seed simply a spermy friendly lube ? You'd think I knew these things hey. Anything about putting children to sleep and I'm your gal otherwise hopeless:shrug:Hope your doing okay calm lady with the four boys:hugs:
> I've happily packed the thermometer away for this cycle , no more temping or charting for me. Last cycle it made me crazy , hoping I'll be more zen this time ohmmmm . I'm happy to have o looking good with a dip then three rises so that's me for now.:sleep:

I had no idea the EPO messes up cycles oh crap!!!! I need to start reading more. Pre-seed is indeed a sperm friendly lube. i've worked out my ovulation should be next Thursday and and my DH is away from Monday till Thursday evening. So if i do the deed on Monday evening and use the lube then the sperm having a better chance of surviving till Thursday and then we can get back at it. I might not even ovulate then but i'm not taking any chances because i don't fancy BDing in a caravan :winkwink::winkwink: I would love to know how you get your children off to sleep? Mine are a nightmare for sleeping. Today and i feel great and i don't know why but i just feel very grateful for what i've got. :hugs::hugs: Please don't use a thermometer i never do it will just drive you insane. :wacko: speak to you tomorrow now as you'll be in the land of nod :hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

Mbababy said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> What is the benefit of Royal Jelly / Bee Pollen?
> 
> Here are a couple of links describing its benefits:
> 
> https://www.fertilefoods.com/healthy-pregnancy/fertility/royal-jelly-for-fertility/
> 
> https://natural-fertility-info.com/royal-jelly.html
> 
> And here is the thread that convinced me to try it....I couldn't believe all of the BFPs after people started on it!
> 
> https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...-ivf/276953-has-anyone-taken-royal-jelly.htmlClick to expand...

very very interesting i may purchase some myself. I like the other benefits too!

To increase libido
 Support egg health
 Diminish and reduce the signs of aging
 To reduce inflammation caused by illness or injury
 To naturally boost the bodies immune system
 To help treat auto-immune problems like non-rheumatoid arthritis

:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Shmoo75 :test: :test: :test:!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

RE: BBT - Been doing it since we embarked on the TTC'ing wagon in 2009 and for me, it works well, doesn't cause undo stress. It really depends on the person concerned. I feel empowered knowing exactly what is going on, but I can see how some may not do well with it. OPKs are NOT reliable alone to pinpoint ovulation (you can O as late as 2 days after a positive OPK), as a matter of fact we did not use them at all to conceive our first, just BBT. I think each woman needs to explore her options and decide what works best for her. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Jennjenn

Mbababy said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> What is the benefit of Royal Jelly / Bee Pollen?
> 
> Here are a couple of links describing its benefits:
> 
> https://www.fertilefoods.com/healthy-pregnancy/fertility/royal-jelly-for-fertility/
> 
> https://natural-fertility-info.com/royal-jelly.html
> 
> And here is the thread that convinced me to try it....I couldn't believe all of the BFPs after people started on it!
> 
> https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...-ivf/276953-has-anyone-taken-royal-jelly.htmlClick to expand...

Are you taking the pill or the jelly? I like that it promotes egg health as I think that is my #1 issue!


----------



## Mbababy

Jennjenn said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> What is the benefit of Royal Jelly / Bee Pollen?
> 
> Here are a couple of links describing its benefits:
> 
> https://www.fertilefoods.com/healthy-pregnancy/fertility/royal-jelly-for-fertility/
> 
> https://natural-fertility-info.com/royal-jelly.html
> 
> And here is the thread that convinced me to try it....I couldn't believe all of the BFPs after people started on it!
> 
> https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...-ivf/276953-has-anyone-taken-royal-jelly.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> Are you taking the pill or the jelly? I like that it promotes egg health as I think that is my #1 issue!Click to expand...

I ordered the royal jelly w/ bee pollen in honey here: https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=RJ-1034 

I read somewhere that some feel the honey version is more effective but can't remember why (had something to do with the properties of the honey itself). Also noteworthy is that I read if you are allergic to bees, you're supposed to take the pill form or start out much more slowly (dosage-wise) with the honey form to make sure you don't have a reaction.

Mine is arriving today in the mail...so I'll keep you posted on the effects!!


----------



## queenieplum

Hi ladies, I just wanted to drop by and say hello. I am due AF tomorrow and have a feeling she will arrive in full force - this is my first month TTC and I feel so disappointed already at this very beginning of my journey. I'm 39 and just trying now for a baby.


----------



## Butterfly67

queenieplum said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to drop by and say hello. I am due AF tomorrow and have a feeling she will arrive in full force - this is my first month TTC and I feel so disappointed already at this very beginning of my journey. I'm 39 and just trying now for a baby.

Well QP i hope AF doesn't arrive but I know what you mean about the disappointment - you do everything right and you kind of think there is no reason for it not to work so it is a bit disappointing if it doesn't - especially as you have got yourself excited about the possibility :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

queenieplum said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to drop by and say hello. I am due AF tomorrow and have a feeling she will arrive in full force - this is my first month TTC and I feel so disappointed already at this very beginning of my journey. I'm 39 and just trying now for a baby.

Hoping the AF :witch: leaves you be :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

queenieplum said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to drop by and say hello. I am due AF tomorrow and have a feeling she will arrive in full force - this is my first month TTC and I feel so disappointed already at this very beginning of my journey. I'm 39 and just trying now for a baby.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope your stay here is very short lived! Here's some :dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Queenieplum,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

queenieplum said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to drop by and say hello. I am due AF tomorrow and have a feeling she will arrive in full force - this is my first month TTC and I feel so disappointed already at this very beginning of my journey. I'm 39 and just trying now for a baby.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: :dust: to you, hopefully :witch: stays away!!! And for the record, average time to achieve pregnancies for healthy couples in their mid-30's is 6 months, hang in there!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

queenieplum said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to drop by and say hello. I am due AF tomorrow and have a feeling she will arrive in full force - this is my first month TTC and I feel so disappointed already at this very beginning of my journey. I'm 39 and just trying now for a baby.

I hope she stays away hun. Good luck for tomorrow.:hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Jennjenn said:


> Preseed is supposed to be the best on the market and I've used it a few times. I plan to use it again this month just to make sure I have my bases covered. My DH doesn't like it though - makes things too slippery.

I only used 1-2 lines of preseed because it definitely made things too slippery using the whole applicator full. I also used softcups and while they were rather gross removing, they may have helped!


----------



## Sewergrrl

queenieplum said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to drop by and say hello. I am due AF tomorrow and have a feeling she will arrive in full force - this is my first month TTC and I feel so disappointed already at this very beginning of my journey. I'm 39 and just trying now for a baby.

Here's to :af: and a :finger: to the :witch:!!
:dust:


----------



## Jennjenn

Sewergrrl said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> Preseed is supposed to be the best on the market and I've used it a few times. I plan to use it again this month just to make sure I have my bases covered. My DH doesn't like it though - makes things too slippery.
> 
> I only used 1-2 lines of preseed because it definitely made things too slippery using the whole applicator full. I also used softcups and while they were rather gross removing, they may have helped!Click to expand...

I'm loving your BFP! :bunny:

What are softcups?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow, am I the only one doing things au naturel, no supplements, preseed or anything? My concern is even natural supplements are chemically active (that's how they have their biological effect) and unless there is a medical reason to add something to the mix, I'd best just keep it simple! Yes, soy can either shorten cycles or lengthen it, once again it depends on the woman. Same goes for other supplements... We'll see if I decide to add something if we haven't conceived yet in 2-3 cycles :wacko:


----------



## Mbababy

Welcome Queenieplum...I understand how you feel. I'm almost 38 and just now trying to conceive #1. Hang in there....this board is so therapeutic and these women are very supportive. Hopefully your time here is short but if not, we're here if you need a :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Jennjenn said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> Preseed is supposed to be the best on the market and I've used it a few times. I plan to use it again this month just to make sure I have my bases covered. My DH doesn't like it though - makes things too slippery.
> 
> I only used 1-2 lines of preseed because it definitely made things too slippery using the whole applicator full. I also used softcups and while they were rather gross removing, they may have helped!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm loving your BFP! :bunny:
> 
> What are softcups?Click to expand...

Softcups are menstrual cups and can hold a lot more fluid than a tampon. They aren't marketed as a fertility aid, but they should be. :) After you bd, you insert one (squeeze and slip behind your pelvic bone) and leave in for a few hours. It keeps the swimmers in near your cervix so they don't all come out when you get up. Whether or not they are of actual help I don't know, but it was worth using them. Could be a concidence, but it's my 2nd cycle and first with preseed and softcups and it worked. Who am I to question? :)

Here's the link to the website: https://www.softcup.com/ There's a video on there of how to use one if interested.


----------



## Jennjenn

Junebug_CJ said:


> Wow, am I the only one doing things au naturel, no supplements, preseed or anything? My concern is even natural supplements are chemically active (that's how they have their biological effect) and unless there is a medical reason to add something to the mix, I'd best just keep it simple! Yes, soy can either shorten cycles or lengthen it, once again it depends on the woman. Same goes for other supplements... We'll see if I decide to add something if we haven't conceived yet in 2-3 cycles :wacko:

Junebug - I was like you when I first started TTC for #3 because I'd gotten pregnant so easy my 3 times (2 DD and 1 MC in between) - the first month we tried!!! I know I was very lucky and just chalked it up to being extra fertile! 

After the 4th month of TTC this past December, I was more desperate and ready to try anything b/c is had always been so easy before. Nothing has really changed for me or DH and my OB said it would take longer b/c of my age (and he told me to be patient :dohh:). I wish!


----------



## googly

Mbababy said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> We have never managed to DTD on actual O day and it has caused some major resentment :growlmad: as I feel like I'm doing so much to improve our chances of TTC and all he has to do is :sex: for about 4 days, it's not that much to ask?
> 
> I have to say ladies, this TTC business is not really that good for my relationship and I think I'm not the only one who feels that way.
> 
> Northstar, you know I'm with you on this one :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You're definitely not alone, Northstar. I had to hide all of the OPKs last month and try to be a little more sly about things, because the pressure of having to :sex: at specific times on specific days was starting to get to my DH.Click to expand...

I do that as well! In fact I have resolved never to tell him we HAVE to do it on any particular day, even if it means missing O. My OH is really weird about it - he doesn't want to know, he thinks its too much pressure. Part of me is thinking "ahem - for you - I already have heaps of pressure on!" But I know he's thinking of his best mate who has been ttc for 3 years and its really wrecked his relationship. So I'll continue to be crafty... (it's not like its that hard to persuade them most of the time!) :haha:


----------



## googly

I'm out for this month by the way... booo... was feeling pretty good and hopeful but was got by the short LP again. @#$^$%#@#%$^!!

Right, time to try something new...


----------



## Jennjenn

:wave: Helllloooo QP - you'll learn a lot on these boards! I thinks it's a great resource as all TTC areas seemed to get covered and there's a thread for just about everything.

Happy reading - I know it can be addictive :help:


----------



## Jennjenn

googly said:


> I'm out for this month by the way... booo... was feeling pretty good and hopeful but was got by the short LP again. @#$^$%#@#%$^!!
> 
> Right, time to try something new...

Sorry about the wicked witch Googly! :cry:


----------



## Macwooly

Googly sorry the old witch got you :hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

googly said:


> I'm out for this month by the way... booo... was feeling pretty good and hopeful but was got by the short LP again. @#$^$%#@#%$^!!
> 
> Right, time to try something new...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I hate the old witch....I've found drinking some :wine: helped when she got me 2 days ago....


----------



## googly

Thanks gals... pfftt... I hate being back to square 1, but it's almost - almost - a relief to be out of that horrible 2ww! I was really going mental!!


----------



## shmoo75

Googly - sorry the ole:witch:hag bag got you:hugs::hugs: understand about being out of the 2ww. hope you enjoy a glass of:wine: or 2

I think I will test tomorrow as, I have been peeing like crazy all day today. My OH just walked in on me sitting on the loo having yet another pee and he just gave me a crocked knowing kinda a smile and shaked his head!:rofl: he's expecting(or hoping)to be in for the long haul! he knows we are TTC and actually thinks we can't be pg in cycle 2!!!!!!


----------



## googly

shmoo75 said:


> Googly - sorry the ole:whitch:hag bag got you:hugs::hugs: understand about being out of the 2ww. hope you enjoy a glass of:wine: or 2
> 
> I think I will test tomorrow as, I have been peeing like crazy all day today. My OH just walked in on me sitting on the loo having yet another pee and he just gave me a crocked knowing kinda a smile and shaked his head!:rofl: he's expecting(or hoping)to be in for the long haul! he knows we are TTC and actually thinks we can't be pg in cycle 2!!!!!!

Thanks! I'm staying off the alc, but I did have a big cup of proper full fat/caffeine coffee this morning - have been doing the decaf thing and its really not the same!!


----------



## Jax41

Junebug_CJ said:


> Wow, am I the only one doing things au naturel, no supplements, preseed or anything? My concern is even natural supplements are chemically active (that's how they have their biological effect) and unless there is a medical reason to add something to the mix, I'd best just keep it simple! Yes, soy can either shorten cycles or lengthen it, once again it depends on the woman. Same goes for other supplements... We'll see if I decide to add something if we haven't conceived yet in 2-3 cycles :wacko:

Me Junebug!! I'm only taking folic acid and BDing but beginning to think that perhaps I should be doing more as my BFP is taking sooooooo long, but to be honest I'm scared to try anything else as my cycles are regular etc. Btw, thanks so much for all the advice you post here you are a really generous lady :kiss:


----------



## Jax41

Hi Queenieplum :hi: welcome to the madhouse!! Hope your stay here is short and sweet x

Googly - sorry AF got you, right pain in the ar*e innit? I agree with Butterfly, you do all the right stuff and still doesn't happen. Man what is going on:shrug:!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Jax! I'm taking a prenatal vitamin and 1mg folic acid too :thumbup: If you're regular definitely don't take anything as it may change your cycles, good call! We'll get there, I KNOW it!!!

googly, sorry :witch: got you :-(


----------



## googly

Jax41 said:


> Hi Queenieplum :hi: welcome to the madhouse!! Hope your stay here is short and sweet x
> 
> Googly - sorry AF got you, right pain in the ar*e innit? I agree with Butterfly, you do all the right stuff and still doesn't happen. Man what is going on:shrug:!!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Actually it's a right pain in the abdo ;-) but yes! Ahh I don't know, in some ways it's something of a relief - that 2ww is such a nightmare, I get so tense with analyzing everything, worrying about whether AF is coming, in some ways it's quite nice to be a bit more relaxed and 'c'est la vie' about things!

Bummer to be back at square 1 though...


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> ... for the record, average time to achieve pregnancies for healthy couples in their mid-30's is 6 months, hang in there!!!

So what about a couple in their 40s??? 



googly said:


> Actually it's a right pain in the abdo ;-) but yes! Ahh I don't know, in some ways it's something of a relief - that 2ww is such a nightmare, I get so tense with analyzing everything, worrying about whether AF is coming, in some ways it's quite nice to be a bit more relaxed and 'c'est la vie' about things!
> 
> Bummer to be back at square 1 though...

Sorry she got you Googly...and yes I am in the 2ww and today my boobs started feeling stabs now and again...I don't recall that from previous cycles so it is definitely messing with my head...but I am spotting that nasty brown stuff now so I believe she will show her ugly face


----------



## Indigo77

Hang in there, LL....:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: LL, hoping :witch: stays AWAY!!!!

Here are stats we quote to our over 30 year old female patients:

At age 30, 75% will achieve pregnancy within one year, and 91% within four years.
At age 35, 66% will achieve pregnancy within one year, and 84% within four years.
At age 40, 44% will achieve pregnancy within one year, and 64% within four years.

The time to conception increases with time: over 40, it is over 12 months typically. But I've seen 42 year old patients get pregnant the first cycle! You just never know :hugs:


----------



## googly

> Sorry she got you Googly...and yes I am in the 2ww and today my boobs started feeling stabs now and again...I don't recall that from previous cycles so it is definitely messing with my head...but I am spotting that nasty brown stuff now so I believe she will show her ugly face

The boob thing is what sucked me in this time actually - from about 5dpo they felt MASSIVE! really heavy and tender... They usually get a bit tender the day before AF, but not like that and not that soon. Also had all manner of weird twinges and low level pain in the lower abdomen, which was strange and not usual for me. So I don't know, maybe something was happening but because my LP is only 9 days it never got a chance to implant properly. I'm waiting for my cd21 blood tests - am hoping it will show low progesterone so hopefully it can be fixed relatively easily...

Anyway, FX for you that you've just got a bit of implantation bleeding going on there!!! You never know....:thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

There were many ladies who were to be testing today! Hope they check in tomorrow, fingers crossed and :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## queenieplum

Thanks so much for your warm welcomes ladies ~ good luck to us all x


----------



## Wendyk07

googly said:


> I'm out for this month by the way... booo... was feeling pretty good and hopeful but was got by the short LP again. @#$^$%#@#%$^!!
> 
> Right, time to try something new...

I'm so sorry the old hag got you this month hun. :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Well I tested this morning and it was a super faint :bfp: I think! I used an IC and there was a super faint 2nd line! Trying not to get my hopes up as I stupidly used a CB Digi and it of course said Not Pregnant! Stupid stupid me!!! Will get some more different brands today and test again tomorrow and see what happens.

Good luck to all of us.


----------



## Conina

Wow, I disappear for a couple of days and 18 new pages!! Just caught up - congrats to shmoo and swrrgrl :happydance::happydance: H&H 9 months!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to those the witch caught.

I've just been chilling for the last couple of days (public holidays in NI - and for a change good weather!!) and we've been starting to pack for the big house move!! Getting excited now - 2 weeks tomorrow! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

shmoo75 said:


> Well I tested this morning and it was a super faint :bfp: I think! I used an IC and there was a super faint 2nd line! Trying not to get my hopes up as I stupidly used a CB Digi and it of course said Not Pregnant! Stupid stupid me!!! Will get some more different brands today and test again tomorrow and see what happens.
> 
> Good luck to all of us.

Well a line is a line so congratulations :happydance:

But horrible CB digi not agreeing with the IC :nope: But really getting excited for you and hoping tomorrow you see a darker line :dust:


----------



## shmoo75

Conina - I think I got a :bfp: this am but not 100% sure you know what the IC are like. I hope your move goes well hun.


----------



## Jax41

googly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Queenieplum :hi: welcome to the madhouse!! Hope your stay here is short and sweet x
> 
> Googly - sorry AF got you, right pain in the ar*e innit? I agree with Butterfly, you do all the right stuff and still doesn't happen. Man what is going on:shrug:!!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Actually it's a right pain in the abdo ;-) but yes! Ahh I don't know, in some ways it's something of a relief - that 2ww is such a nightmare, I get so tense with analyzing everything, worrying about whether AF is coming, in some ways it's quite nice to be a bit more relaxed and 'c'est la vie' about things!
> 
> Bummer to be back at square 1 though...Click to expand...

Ugghh, the nightmares of symptom spotting googly!! Easier said than done but best to try and forget it all :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Junebug_CJ said:


> :hugs: LL, hoping :witch: stays AWAY!!!!
> 
> Here are stats we quote to our over 30 year old female patients:
> 
> At age 30, 75% will achieve pregnancy within one year, and 91% within four years.
> At age 35, 66% will achieve pregnancy within one year, and 84% within four years.
> At age 40, 44% will achieve pregnancy within one year, and 64% within four years.
> 
> The time to conception increases with time: over 40, it is over 12 months typically. But I've seen 42 year old patients get pregnant the first cycle! You just never know :hugs:

Hey, so if we've been 'at it' for nearly a year then that means I'm closer to my BFP :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Jax41

shmoo75 said:


> Well I tested this morning and it was a super faint :bfp: I think! I used an IC and there was a super faint 2nd line! Trying not to get my hopes up as I stupidly used a CB Digi and it of course said Not Pregnant! Stupid stupid me!!! Will get some more different brands today and test again tomorrow and see what happens.
> 
> Good luck to all of us.

Wow Shmoo!!!! Keep testing and send us some pics!!!:flower:


----------



## Jax41

Conina said:


> Wow, I disappear for a couple of days and 18 new pages!! Just caught up - congrats to shmoo and swrrgrl :happydance::happydance: H&H 9 months!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: to those the witch caught.
> 
> I've just been chilling for the last couple of days (public holidays in NI - and for a change good weather!!) and we've been starting to pack for the big house move!! Getting excited now - 2 weeks tomorrow! :happydance::happydance:

Good luck with the move Conina, bet you're really looking forward to this TWW!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## TessieTwo

shmoo75 said:


> Well I tested this morning and it was a super faint :bfp: I think! I used an IC and there was a super faint 2nd line! Trying not to get my hopes up as I stupidly used a CB Digi and it of course said Not Pregnant! Stupid stupid me!!! Will get some more different brands today and test again tomorrow and see what happens.
> 
> Good luck to all of us.


Oooh fingers crossed Shmoo! :dust:

xx


----------



## Sewergrrl

shmoo75 said:


> Well I tested this morning and it was a super faint :bfp: I think! I used an IC and there was a super faint 2nd line! Trying not to get my hopes up as I stupidly used a CB Digi and it of course said Not Pregnant! Stupid stupid me!!! Will get some more different brands today and test again tomorrow and see what happens.
> 
> Good luck to all of us.

YAY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I used a CB digi and it also said NO right away (10 DPO). The FRER digi gave me a big fat YES+ yesterday at 11 DPO. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

shmoo75 said:


> Well I tested this morning and it was a super faint :bfp: I think! I used an IC and there was a super faint 2nd line! Trying not to get my hopes up as I stupidly used a CB Digi and it of course said Not Pregnant! Stupid stupid me!!! Will get some more different brands today and test again tomorrow and see what happens.
> 
> Good luck to all of us.

I'm so excited hun. Do you have a pic? If its only faint on the IC's it must be to early to show on the digi hun. Cant wait to see what tomorrow brings.

:happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

YAY Shmoo!!!! If you have more IC's on hand, keep using those daily until you're a bit closer to AF being due. You should see that test line getting darker and darker. A line IS a line! :happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Glorious day here in Glasgow today. Been in the garden with DS all morning so am a little sunburnt. He's napping now and then its off to the park with daddy so i can put my feet up in the sun for another couple of hours. Am loving this part time working. Dont think i will go back full time. lol

No results from yesterdays testers. I hope its good news, we could do with more BFP's.

W.


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> Well I tested this morning and it was a super faint :bfp: I think! I used an IC and there was a super faint 2nd line! Trying not to get my hopes up as I stupidly used a CB Digi and it of course said Not Pregnant! Stupid stupid me!!! Will get some more different brands today and test again tomorrow and see what happens.
> 
> Good luck to all of us.

i had a good feeling about you hun. I know you can't get to excited yet so i will get excited for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: i hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months and i want pictures of your little bean. Much love Jodie xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

I've had a lovely day today. Oliver and Aaron had sports day and they came 1st in a few games. Jude and Ted can't wait to start school they are eager to leave me :-( Hello to all the new ladies on here we are all lovely on here and can offer advice and a shoulder to cry on. Where is Bubba today? I'm missing you! xx


----------



## hugs3409

shmoo75 said:


> Well I tested this morning and it was a super faint :bfp: I think! I used an IC and there was a super faint 2nd line! Trying not to get my hopes up as I stupidly used a CB Digi and it of course said Not Pregnant! Stupid stupid me!!! Will get some more different brands today and test again tomorrow and see what happens.
> 
> Good luck to all of us.


yay, Post a pic !!!!


----------



## LLbean

shmoo75!!!!!!!!!!! post a pic...OMG keep testing, I'm sure it will show in the digi!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Shmoo, I think it's unanimous and you should share a pic :flower:

AFM, :sex: again last night. This morning, IC OPK much fainter, will test on digi when I get home from work, hoping it's negative and I O today! Will still try to get :sex: in tonight in case I O tomorrow. Sighhhhh... I wish it didn't feel like a chore at this point :-( Temp still low this morning, although I tested 30 minutes earlier than normal (had to be at work earlier).


----------



## shmoo75

Junebug - FX you are O'ing and sounds like all your :sex: has covered all bases.

Wendy - Sounds like you have had a lovely day so far.

I will post pics tomorrow as I did take some this morning but I couldn't see the line on the pic(I even checked on my 42" TV!!!)so I deleted them!! Promise I will post them tomorrow.


----------



## Jennjenn

hip hip HOORAY!!!! So happy for you Shmoo!!! Can't wait to see your pics tomorrow!

Junebug - hope the BD goes well...I actually prefer the mornings since he's already ready! :bunny:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I wish! I have to get my butt out of bed to go to work while the 2 lazies (Zoëlle and DH) sleep in :haha:


----------



## Jennjenn

Updates for our July 13th testers??? And Ms CheekyChick

13/7/11 - InVivoVeritas
13/7/11 - bugalugs
13/7/11 - Quisty
13/7/11 - StarSign
13/7/11 - lala1214

14/7/11 - CheekyChick


----------



## queenieplum

well AF has not yet arrived although all the signs were there yesterday - a little bit of blood... but nothing since. Took another test and its a negative again. Unless the witch is slightly delayed through the stress caused by the 2WW! xx


----------



## Coxie

Hi Ladies....

I think I am going to test tomorrow. AF should have been here yesterday but nothing yet. I usually spot a day or two before she comes and to my surprise I didn't this month. Really nervous to test and get a BFN and my body is just playing a trick on me. 

Congrats and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

queenieplum, fingers crossed!
Welcome Coxie! :dust: to you as well!


----------



## queenieplum

Coxie said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> I think I am going to test tomorrow. AF should have been here yesterday but nothing yet. I usually spot a day or two before she comes and to my surprise I didn't this month. Really nervous to test and get a BFN and my body is just playing a trick on me.
> 
> Congrats and good luck to everyone!

Good luck Coxie! :)


----------



## Coxie

queenieplum said:


> Coxie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies....
> 
> I think I am going to test tomorrow. AF should have been here yesterday but nothing yet. I usually spot a day or two before she comes and to my surprise I didn't this month. Really nervous to test and get a BFN and my body is just playing a trick on me.
> 
> Congrats and good luck to everyone!
> 
> Good luck Coxie! :)Click to expand...

Thanks don't know why but I am really nervous to test. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Jennjenn

Coxie said:


> queenieplum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coxie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies....
> 
> I think I am going to test tomorrow. AF should have been here yesterday but nothing yet. I usually spot a day or two before she comes and to my surprise I didn't this month. Really nervous to test and get a BFN and my body is just playing a trick on me.
> 
> Congrats and good luck to everyone!
> 
> Good luck Coxie! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks don't know why but I am really nervous to test. Keeping my fingers crossed!Click to expand...

You're very patient to wait another day! I'd be testing, testing, testing!

Good luck!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I agree Jenn, but I'm just a POAS whore :haha:


----------



## Coxie

Guys I usually am too...so do you think I should do it tonight or do you think I should wait until first in the morning? If I do get a BFP...the freak out will begin. I had a ectopic pregnancy before and I am really afraid of another.


----------



## Wendyk07

Coxie said:


> Guys I usually am too...so do you think I should do it tonight or do you think I should wait until first in the morning? If I do get a BFP...the freak out will begin. I had a ectopic pregnancy before and I am really afraid of another.

I totally admire your restraint, i would have tested. I think you should test both tonight and tomorrow but i am a bad influence and a total POAS addict. 

Good luck hun

Wendy
x:hugs:


----------



## Coxie

Wendyk07 said:


> Coxie said:
> 
> 
> Guys I usually am too...so do you think I should do it tonight or do you think I should wait until first in the morning? If I do get a BFP...the freak out will begin. I had a ectopic pregnancy before and I am really afraid of another.
> 
> I totally admire your restraint, i would have tested. I think you should test both tonight and tomorrow but i am a bad influence and a total POAS addict.
> 
> Good luck hun
> 
> Wendy
> x:hugs:Click to expand...

And very persuasive...I will test tonight and in the morning. :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:test: :test: :test:
:haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

Coxie said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coxie said:
> 
> 
> Guys I usually am too...so do you think I should do it tonight or do you think I should wait until first in the morning? If I do get a BFP...the freak out will begin. I had a ectopic pregnancy before and I am really afraid of another.
> 
> I totally admire your restraint, i would have tested. I think you should test both tonight and tomorrow but i am a bad influence and a total POAS addict.
> 
> Good luck hun
> 
> Wendy
> x:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> And very persuasive...I will test tonight and in the morning. :thumbup:Click to expand...

LOL - yip thats me. The bad influence. :blush:


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> :test: :test: :test:
> :haha:

:laugh2::haha:


----------



## hugs3409

why wait til tonight haha


----------



## Wendyk07

hugs3409 said:


> why wait til tonight haha

https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/Comik.gif


----------



## Wendyk07

hugs3409 said:


> why wait til tonight haha


Well its tongiht here in the UK so i think you should :test:

lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Just a preliminary stat I've noted (taking into account Shmoo's potential BFP):
:bfp: 4
:witch: 19
So 21% success rate so far, taking into account those ladies who've reported back only :happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> Just a preliminary stat I've noted (taking into account Shmoo's potential BFP):
> :bfp: 4
> :witch: 19
> So 21% success rate so far, taking into account those ladies who've reported back only :happydance:

Yeah its looking good. A few more BFP's and we will be on par with last month.


----------



## Coxie

Okay I just got back from lunch and bought 2 tests. One for as soon as I can pee and the next one for tomorrow morning. Such a bad influence WENDY!!!


----------



## LLbean

do it Coxie DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

You are all tainting her! 
You are going to turn her into a POAS addict!
Bad, bad girls! :nope:

Coxie...fight the peer pressure....FIGHT IT!!!.....:grr:....Before it's too late!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Coxie said:


> Okay I just got back from lunch and bought 2 tests. One for as soon as I can pee and the next one for tomorrow morning. Such a bad influence WENDY!!!

:test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:

Keep those :bfp: coming ladies, we need to match our June results!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:rofl:
Indigo in our defense, Coxie is already 1 day late for her meeting with :witch: :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I know...I was just kidding....:haha:


----------



## Sewergrrl

I agree...Coxie :test:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

K am I a loser for awaiting with abated breath for Coxie's next pee break? :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Coxie....:test:....


----------



## Jennjenn

Me, too!


----------



## Coxie

I just tested and got the big old...BFP! 

I am so excited!


----------



## Jennjenn

Coxie said:


> I just tested and got the big old...BFP!
> 
> I am so excited!

:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Macwooly

Coxie said:


> I just tested and got the big old...BFP!
> 
> I am so excited!

Huge congratulations :happydance::happydance:

Wishing you a sticky bean and a healthy and happy pregnancy :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

Coxie said:


> I just tested and got the big old...BFP!
> 
> I am so excited!


:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Coxie

Thank you ladies...it has been 10 years since I have been pregnant. I am just beside myself. I just finished up my cycle blood work and to check for infertility since we had been trying for so long! I haven't even gotten the results back from that yet! Who said you can't get pregnant at 38!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Coxie said:


> I just tested and got the big old...BFP!
> 
> I am so excited!

ACKKKKKKKKKKK :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Congrats my dear!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coxie

I would try and post a picture of the test but have no clue how.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

5/19 so 26% :bfp:!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok ladies, according to FF I am 3DPO, though I believe it to be more like 2DPO...I'll use that to my advantage later, lol. Since most of you know that I am a POAS addict and love to test compare, I will start testing on 7/17, 6DPO...there is a chance I dould cave and start Sunday, but I am trying to be strong this cycle! 

Wendy- don't take me seriously until 7/21, lol. 

Lots of dust girls!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dmom I also will start using ICs at 6 or 7DPO :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LLbean

Coxie!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:thumbup::baby::baby::baby::baby::flower:

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> dmom I also will start using ICs at 6 or 7DPO :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust:

I love you so much right now! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom you have a POAS buddy with Junebug :D


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: I can't resist and I will admit it. There is no point fighting this kind of addiction :flower: I'm so glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Indigo77

:nope:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Macwooly said:


> Dmom you have a POAS buddy with Junebug :D

dmom you can count on me! I'm just behind you by about 2-3 though :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> :nope:

:sulk:


----------



## LLbean

AHAHAHA I will admit it, I have been POAS since Monday too AHAHAHAHA so far BFN so:dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> AHAHAHA I will admit it, I have been POAS since Monday too AHAHAHAHA so far BFN so:dohh:

I have love for you too! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOLLL LL :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LLbean

and today the severe spotting only tells me AF is eminent lol


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> and today the severe spotting only tells me AF is eminent lol

:hugs::hugs::hugs: If you get your cycle, will you be done before you have your appointment with the FS?


----------



## LLbean

if it gets here before Sunday I am calling my GYN to see if she can do the CD3 tests... but they just told me that once I am referred they can't do anything...ugh! Going to call my Gen Practitioner and see


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> if it gets here before Sunday I am calling my GYN to see if she can do the CD3 tests... but they just told me that once I am referred they can't do anything...ugh! Going to call my Gen Practitioner and see

That's a boat load of crap! I don't see why they can't do it and let you take the results with you? You might try calling a lab direct, I've done it...in my area it's Compunet, but they are national.


----------



## shmoo75

Coxie - :happydance::happydance::happydance: so happy for you hun.

Llbean - what aload of crap hun. talk about making it hard for us!

I am a poas addict to:winkwink: if my parents weren't round i would of tested tonight too!!!! Oh well will have to wait until tomorrow now. Must admit poas so early does send me :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug_CJ said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :nope:
> 
> :sulk:Click to expand...

:rofl:.....have you ladies looked at my poll?:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> if it gets here before Sunday I am calling my GYN to see if she can do the CD3 tests... but they just told me that once I am referred they can't do anything...ugh! Going to call my Gen Practitioner and see
> 
> That's a boat load of crap! I don't see why they can't do it and let you take the results with you? You might try calling a lab direct, I've done it...in my area it's Compunet, but they are national.Click to expand...

DMom seems to know all the tricks of the trade....:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :nope:
> 
> :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:.....have you ladies looked at my poll?:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

I love you Indigo....:hugs:

But eff your poll! Lol :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> if it gets here before Sunday I am calling my GYN to see if she can do the CD3 tests... but they just told me that once I am referred they can't do anything...ugh! Going to call my Gen Practitioner and see
> 
> That's a boat load of crap! I don't see why they can't do it and let you take the results with you? You might try calling a lab direct, I've done it...in my area it's Compunet, but they are national.Click to expand...
> 
> DMom seems to know all the tricks of the trade....:winkwink:Click to expand...

Not really, people just get sick of me repeatedly calling and give into me! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :nope:
> 
> :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:.....have you ladies looked at my poll?:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I love you Indigo....:hugs:
> 
> But eff your poll! Lol :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:....so how many are left in your stash? I bet you NEVER run out....and if you get too low.....you pay for next day air....


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> and today the severe spotting only tells me AF is eminent lol


LL...you are intentionally hiding your addiction....Why are you not showing the tests in your chart?........:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :nope:
> 
> :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:.....have you ladies looked at my poll?:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I love you Indigo....:hugs:
> 
> But eff your poll! Lol :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:....so how many are left in your stash? I bet you NEVER run out....and if you get too low.....you pay for next day air....Click to expand...

My DH has limited me to 2nd day shipping, so I stock up when I get my AF, lol. But, I also have him hit the store when I get the itch to try something new. Lol

No, I have never run out. I am going to have DH pee on one over the weekend to see if I can pull a proper evap!


----------



## LLbean

yeah it's coming

My FS told me that the CD1 is considered if you get FULL FLOW BEFORE 3pm...if it happens after 3pm then the next day is considered CD1...looks like CD1 for me will be tomorrow...just put a pad on cause the spotting is heavy


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> and today the severe spotting only tells me AF is eminent lol
> 
> 
> LL...you are intentionally hiding your addiction....Why are you not showing the tests in your chart?........:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

BUSTED!!!!

LOL I won't record it unless it is a +


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> yeah it's coming
> 
> My FS told me that the CD1 is considered if you get FULL FLOW BEFORE 3pm...if it happens after 3pm then the next day is considered CD1...looks like CD1 for me will be tomorrow...just put a pad on cause the spotting is heavy

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

ok, the FS is sending me the order and i am going straight to the lab...thank GOD! lol


----------



## Jennjenn

I never knew there was a cut-off of 3pm...just crazy :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :nope:
> 
> :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:.....have you ladies looked at my poll?:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I love you Indigo....:hugs:
> 
> But eff your poll! Lol :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:....so how many are left in your stash? I bet you NEVER run out....and if you get too low.....you pay for next day air....Click to expand...
> 
> My DH has limited me to 2nd day shipping, so I stock up when I get my AF, lol. But, I also have him hit the store when I get the itch to try something new. Lol
> 
> No, I have never run out. I am going to have DH pee on one over the weekend to see if I can pull a proper evap!Click to expand...

The elusive blue dye evap? I would like to see that....

My Amazon Wondfo 40 -10 ICs last 3-4 months....if you didn't have this addiction....you could afford a full-time nanny for Porkchop.....:haha:


----------



## velo

LLbean said:


> yeah it's coming
> 
> My FS told me that the CD1 is considered if you get FULL FLOW BEFORE 3pm...if it happens after 3pm then the next day is considered CD1...looks like CD1 for me will be tomorrow...just put a pad on cause the spotting is heavy

Ah this makes sense then why my LP is sometimes 13 and sometimes 14, I think sometimes it is occuring late evening, and other times early morning, but I am not differentiating the time just marking down the day.


----------



## dachsundmom

POAS is what keeps me from picking up a cigarette, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Don't wait for DH....have Porky POAS....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Don't wait for DH....have Porky POAS....

You know, I might actually be able to make that one happen! Lol


----------



## Sewergrrl

Coxie said:


> I just tested and got the big old...BFP!
> 
> I am so excited!

WOOOHOOO!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mbababy

Coxie said:


> I just tested and got the big old...BFP!
> 
> I am so excited!

Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tulip girl

Sewergrrl said:


> Coxie said:
> 
> 
> I just tested and got the big old...BFP!
> 
> I am so excited!
> 
> WOOOHOOO!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great news!! 

x x x x


PS - Loving the poas debate (I'm with the 'pee on anything' mob....I even have a special pee pot!!!) :blush:


----------



## Wendyk07

Coxie said:


> I just tested and got the big old...BFP!
> 
> I am so excited!


https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/fiesta.gif


Congratulations hun.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Feels so good to have another :bfp: on the thread.

Llbean - Am so sorry you think the witch has caught you. (((hugs)))

W
x


----------



## shmoo75

Llbean - :hugs::hugs::hugs: give the :witch: a right ole kicking so she don't bother you or any of us again.

Jodes - hows it going with you hun? is the pain any better?

I have a supply of disposable cups. If I don't get a proper :bfp: before I go back to work on 01/08 I will be able to "borrow" the disposable cups from work hence saving me some money which, can be spent on feeding my poas addicition:rofl: I will see you lovely ladies tomorrow after i have tested and will post pics for you to look at.


----------



## LLbean

https://bite-prod.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Witch.jpghttps://fvsm.info/d/82897-2/ist2_1039075_karate_kick_1.jpg

Hope that is a good enough kick to keep her away!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :nope:
> 
> :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:.....have you ladies looked at my poll?:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

LOL I know I know... But you always read about the ladies who have faint positives at 7 or 8DPO! I voted in your poll :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :nope:
> 
> :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:.....have you ladies looked at my poll?:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I love you Indigo....:hugs:
> 
> But eff your poll! Lol :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:....so how many are left in your stash? I bet you NEVER run out....and if you get too low.....you pay for next day air....Click to expand...
> 
> My DH has limited me to 2nd day shipping, so I stock up when I get my AF, lol. But, I also have him hit the store when I get the itch to try something new. Lol
> 
> No, I have never run out. I am going to have DH pee on one over the weekend to see if I can pull a proper evap!Click to expand...
> 
> The elusive blue dye evap? I would like to see that....
> 
> My Amazon Wondfo 40 -10 ICs last 3-4 months....if you didn't have this addiction....you could afford a full-time nanny for Porkchop.....:haha:Click to expand...

I had 2 evaps in June, 6DPO. I think I may even have photos.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

tulip girl said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coxie said:
> 
> 
> I just tested and got the big old...BFP!
> 
> I am so excited!
> 
> WOOOHOOO!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great news!!
> 
> x x x x
> 
> 
> PS - Loving the poas debate (I'm with the 'pee on anything' mob....I even have a special pee pot!!!) :blush:Click to expand...

I have a special pee pot in each and every one of our three bathrooms :haha: My DH has made a permanent marker cross on them to ensure they never find their way into our tupperware drawer after this TTC'ing fiasco is over and done with! :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

SMILIE GONE!!! Take THAT :grr: long LH surges!!! Hope I O'ed today or tonight, :sex: is NOT going to happen here tonight after the day I had (I've been up since 6:25AM and walked over 12600 steps as per my pedometer then ran 3.25km with my running group). Which also means I have nothing to pee on for another 6-7 days :haha:

Which means...
TWW starts :argh:
Off to :sleep: I go.
:hugs: all!

Bubba and Jodes, hope everything is OK, missed you two today!


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug...u have photos of the evaps? Please let us see!?!

I did 30 minutes on the treadmill.....I have been lazy all summer.....Good job today with the exercise!

How long was your surge? My longest was 3 days...It's annoying and always convinces me I have PCOS...:haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

K, they are on a laptop which *oops* got left at work today :blush:
Will bring it home tomorrow to upload!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

https://i719.photobucket.com/albums/ww198/chantim/Misc%20PP2/IMG_3855.jpg

Ditz. Just remembered I had uploaded it onto PhotoBucket to get my friend to intepret. She's a POAS expert (like DMom!)
It was really obvious in person, the photo doesn't do it justice!


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> https://i719.photobucket.com/albums/ww198/chantim/Misc%20PP2/IMG_3855.jpg
> 
> Ditz. Just remembered I had uploaded it onto PhotoBucket to get my friend to intepret. She's a POAS expert (like DMom!)
> It was really obvious in person, the photo doesn't do it justice!

When you take the pic, put it on a white background...like a piece of paper. Put your camera or phone on the macro setting and turn off the flash. Don't get too close, lol. If you post the pic and not the link, I can tweak, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> Junebug...u have photos of the evaps? Please let us see!?!
> 
> I did 30 minutes on the treadmill.....I have been lazy all summer.....Good job today with the exercise!
> 
> How long was your surge? My longest was 3 days...It's annoying and always convinces me I have PCOS...:haha:

Good for you! Any exercise is great :hugs:

This time it seems to have been 48 hours. Last cycle, I stopped POAS after 2 nights of smilies, I didn't want to know if it was positive another night. Then I O'ed 2 days after the second +, so it may have been a 3 day surge... And I KNOW I don't have PCOS, my obstetrician confirmed when he did my C-section :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> https://i719.photobucket.com/albums/ww198/chantim/Misc%20PP2/IMG_3855.jpg
> 
> Ditz. Just remembered I had uploaded it onto PhotoBucket to get my friend to intepret. She's a POAS expert (like DMom!)
> It was really obvious in person, the photo doesn't do it justice!
> 
> When you take the pic, put it on a white background...like a piece of paper. Put your camera or phone on the macro setting and turn off the flash. Don't get too close, lol. If you post the pic and not the link, I can tweak, lol.Click to expand...

OK will try to find it on my other computer tomorrow night. Unless there's a way to post pic directly with PB? And I'll remember the white background for all the HPT I'll be taking :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

I had a four day surge; no PCOS here either. I need to stop after the first positive OPK.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I agree... It's too depressing. Was so happy to see it - tonight though!


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> I agree... It's too depressing. Was so happy to see it - tonight though!

I just started a thread...if you get a chance, dump your photos over there as well! Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I don't think I see anything from here....DMom.....can u see it?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I don't think I see anything from here....DMom.....can u see it?

I can see an evap.


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't save the photo to mark it for you...it is definitely there.


----------



## shmoo75

Morning all!!! Well, I could see a really faint 2nd line this am but don't think it has come out on the pic! I am saying :bfn: for now as I really don't want to get my hopes up. Am now more convinced that my body is playing evil mind games with me and I have a really bad case of line eye!!!! Am now trying to post pics:


----------



## Macwooly

LLbean said:


> yeah it's coming
> 
> My FS told me that the CD1 is considered if you get FULL FLOW BEFORE 3pm...if it happens after 3pm then the next day is considered CD1...looks like CD1 for me will be tomorrow...just put a pad on cause the spotting is heavy

Sorry she's getting you :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

shmoo75 said:


> Morning all!!! Well, I could see a really faint 2nd line this am but don't think it has come out on the pic! I am saying :bfn: for now as I really don't want to get my hopes up. Am now more convinced that my body is playing evil mind games with me and I have a really bad case of line eye!!!! Am now trying to post pics:
> 
> View attachment 235443
> 
> 
> View attachment 235444
> 
> 
> View attachment 235445

I am sure i see a faint line in the third pic. Cant see anything on the laptop but its definatley there when i look at it on the ipad. :hugs:
Do you have any frer's hun?


----------



## Wendyk07

Wendyk07 said:


> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all!!! Well, I could see a really faint 2nd line this am but don't think it has come out on the pic! I am saying :bfn: for now as I really don't want to get my hopes up. Am now more convinced that my body is playing evil mind games with me and I have a really bad case of line eye!!!! Am now trying to post pics:
> 
> View attachment 235443
> 
> 
> View attachment 235444
> 
> 
> View attachment 235445
> 
> 
> I am sure i see a faint line in the third pic. Cant see anything on the laptop but its definatley there when i look at it on the ipad. :hugs:
> Do you have any frer's hun?Click to expand...

Ooo i can see something on pic 2 if i use the ipad and blow it up as big as it goes. its destorted because of the size but its there. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Coxie said:


> I just tested and got the big old...BFP!
> 
> I am so excited!

Brilliant news! Congrats and here's to a successful 9 months :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> Llbean - :hugs::hugs::hugs: give the :witch: a right ole kicking so she don't bother you or any of us again.
> 
> Jodes - hows it going with you hun? is the pain any better?
> 
> I have a supply of disposable cups. If I don't get a proper :bfp: before I go back to work on 01/08 I will be able to "borrow" the disposable cups from work hence saving me some money which, can be spent on feeding my poas addicition:rofl: I will see you lovely ladies tomorrow after i have tested and will post pics for you to look at.

I'm good pain has completely gone now thank god! Nearing to ovulation but don't think i've a good chance this month getting a BFP with hubby going to London to work on the Olypimc stadium. It's not a bad thing i need to take it easy this month. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> SMILIE GONE!!! Take THAT :grr: long LH surges!!! Hope I O'ed today or tonight, :sex: is NOT going to happen here tonight after the day I had (I've been up since 6:25AM and walked over 12600 steps as per my pedometer then ran 3.25km with my running group). Which also means I have nothing to pee on for another 6-7 days :haha:
> 
> Which means...
> TWW starts :argh:
> Off to :sleep: I go.
> :hugs: all!
> 
> Bubba and Jodes, hope everything is OK, missed you two today!

:hugs: awww your so sweet Junebug i've missed chatting to you too i have been lurking though and reading everyones posts and smiling at the BFP's. xx


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> https://i719.photobucket.com/albums/ww198/chantim/Misc%20PP2/IMG_3855.jpg
> 
> Ditz. Just remembered I had uploaded it onto PhotoBucket to get my friend to intepret. She's a POAS expert (like DMom!)
> It was really obvious in person, the photo doesn't do it justice!

what a nasty evap that is, to me that looks like a BFP and it's very clear to see. x


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> Morning all!!! Well, I could see a really faint 2nd line this am but don't think it has come out on the pic! I am saying :bfn: for now as I really don't want to get my hopes up. Am now more convinced that my body is playing evil mind games with me and I have a really bad case of line eye!!!! Am now trying to post pics:
> 
> View attachment 235443
> 
> 
> View attachment 235444
> 
> 
> View attachment 235445

i can see a line in the 3rd pic too i can't see one in the 1st and 2nd :hugs: don't worry it's a line and your still early. :kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Shmoo- it is still early! Maybe on the the 3rd pic, but I can't be sure.


----------



## dachsundmom

Shmoo- if you son't mind, there is also a POAS thread now, could you post your pics there are well? I'm not asking you not to post here, I am just trying to build the collection on the other thread too! TIA


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jodes2011 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> https://i719.photobucket.com/albums/ww198/chantim/Misc%20PP2/IMG_3855.jpg
> 
> Ditz. Just remembered I had uploaded it onto PhotoBucket to get my friend to intepret. She's a POAS expert (like DMom!)
> It was really obvious in person, the photo doesn't do it justice!
> 
> what a nasty evap that is, to me that looks like a BFP and it's very clear to see. xClick to expand...

Yup in person it was pink more than purplish-grey so I thought I was pregnant. The only reason I logically knew I probably wasn't was that I was only 6DPO and even if implantation had occured at 5-6DPO it was too early to get a BFP...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> I can't save the photo to mark it for you...it is definitely there.

I'll load it up tonight onto your POAS thread! Thanks for starting that!


----------



## hugs3409

Junebug_CJ said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> https://i719.photobucket.com/albums/ww198/chantim/Misc%20PP2/IMG_3855.jpg
> 
> Ditz. Just remembered I had uploaded it onto PhotoBucket to get my friend to intepret. She's a POAS expert (like DMom!)
> It was really obvious in person, the photo doesn't do it justice!
> 
> When you take the pic, put it on a white background...like a piece of paper. Put your camera or phone on the macro setting and turn off the flash. Don't get too close, lol. If you post the pic and not the link, I can tweak, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> OK will try to find it on my other computer tomorrow night. Unless there's a way to post pic directly with PB? And I'll remember the white background for all the HPT I'll be taking :winkwink:Click to expand...

From PB copy the not the [LINK] and put it in the body of your response


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks hugs, found the original and posted in the POAS thread :hugs: Will know for next time!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning all! Well, today FF was saying I ovulated on the first day of my + OPKs (CD15) based on my BBT but I know I didn't because my LH surge lasted until CD16 (and was way darker on the ICs). I had to "discount" yesterday's temp taken yesterday morning which was 30 minutes before my normal time. Hopefully I did O yesterday (CD17) as we didn't have the chance to :sex: last night. Fingers crossed.


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> Morning all! Well, today FF was saying I ovulated on the first day of my + OPKs (CD15) based on my BBT but I know I didn't because my LH surge lasted until CD16 (and was way darker on the ICs). I had to "discount" yesterday's temp taken yesterday morning which was 30 minutes before my normal time. Hopefully I did O yesterday (CD17) as we didn't have the chance to :sex: last night. Fingers crossed.

https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

Use this to adjust...I do it all of the time! :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Tried and it makes my temp higher, supporting the O on CD15 (at the beginning of my 48 hour surge, when I first got my +OPK, which doesn't make biological sense to me). Last cycle I O'ed 2 days after my last second positive OPK based on BBT. I'll just keep it as is and discarded. My temp is staring to go up today, and my OPK was completely negative yesterday (both CB and IC) so I really think I O'ed yesterday!


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> Tried and it makes my temp higher, supporting the O on CD15 (at the beginning of my 48 hour surge, when I first got my +OPK, which doesn't make biological sense to me). Last cycle I O'ed 2 days after my last second positive OPK based on BBT. I'll just keep it as is and discarded. My temp is staring to go up today, and my OPK was completely negative yesterday (both CB and IC) so I really think I O'ed yesterday!

I really only use FF so everyone here can look....I prefer a good old Excel SS, TBH. I think FF is usually off by one day; which it totally good when I am trying to sway the POAS in my favor, lol.


----------



## wana b a mom

hello ladies!! please, update me with a:witch:
:shrug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh no, sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:

DMom, I agree, the BBT for me is great! I only added these OPKs to the mix this time around and it may not be the best idea. I just trust FF for my BBTs though, have no idea how to do it myself!


----------



## Jennjenn

wana b a mom said:


> hello ladies!! please, update me with a:witch:
> :shrug:

Sorry about the witch Wana B :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> Oh no, sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:
> 
> DMom, I agree, the BBT for me is great! I only added these OPKs to the mix this time around and it may not be the best idea. I just trust FF for my BBTs though, have no idea how to do it myself!

I don't put anything but temps in FF after I get my xhairs...I find that it begins to be too much.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:
> 
> DMom, I agree, the BBT for me is great! I only added these OPKs to the mix this time around and it may not be the best idea. I just trust FF for my BBTs though, have no idea how to do it myself!
> 
> I don't put anything but temps in FF after I get my xhairs...I find that it begins to be too much.Click to expand...

Hmmm good point. I decided this time around not to symptom spot or log ANYTHING into FF other than my :bfn:.


----------



## Jennjenn

Woke up this morning and forgot to take my temp...oh well I'm only CD 4. I figure I can start tomorrow, but it is the weekend and I'd really like to sleep in!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jennjenn said:


> Woke up this morning and forgot to take my temp...oh well I'm only CD 4. I figure I can start tomorrow, but it is the weekend and I'd really like to sleep in!

Use the adjuster that I linked on Junebug's post, lol.


----------



## Wendyk07

wana b a mom said:


> hello ladies!! please, update me with a:witch:
> :shrug:

Aww hun, am so sorry the bitch caught you.


----------



## Wendyk07

Llbean - Did you manage to fight the witch of or did she get you full pelt hun? I really hope she stayed away. 

:hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Wana b a mum - sorry the ole hag bag got you.

dachsundmom - I will post on the poas thread tomorrow with todays and tomorrows tests.

Jodes - glad to hear pain has gone. sorry to hear OH will be away at O time but, as you said your body could do with the rest so all guns blazing for next cycle. I sense lots of :sex:


----------



## Sewergrrl

wana b a mom said:


> hello ladies!! please, update me with a:witch:
> :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> Morning all! Well, today FF was saying I ovulated on the first day of my + OPKs (CD15) based on my BBT but I know I didn't because my LH surge lasted until CD16 (and was way darker on the ICs). I had to "discount" yesterday's temp taken yesterday morning which was 30 minutes before my normal time. Hopefully I did O yesterday (CD17) as we didn't have the chance to :sex: last night. Fingers crossed.

sorry to be a :dohh: again but whats FF? :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

wana b a mom said:


> hello ladies!! please, update me with a:witch:
> :shrug:

sorry my lovely :hugs: onto next month eh! Keep smiling it will happen x


----------



## Jennjenn

Jodes2011 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Morning all! Well, today FF was saying I ovulated on the first day of my + OPKs (CD15) based on my BBT but I know I didn't because my LH surge lasted until CD16 (and was way darker on the ICs). I had to "discount" yesterday's temp taken yesterday morning which was 30 minutes before my normal time. Hopefully I did O yesterday (CD17) as we didn't have the chance to :sex: last night. Fingers crossed.
> 
> sorry to be a :dohh: again but whats FF? :hugs:Click to expand...

Fertility Friend and it tracks your ovulation using BBT, CM, etc. It's pretty obsessive!:happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> Wana b a mum - sorry the ole hag bag got you.
> 
> dachsundmom - I will post on the poas thread tomorrow with todays and tomorrows tests.
> 
> Jodes - glad to hear pain has gone. sorry to hear OH will be away at O time but, as you said your body could do with the rest so all guns blazing for next cycle. I sense lots of :sex:


thanks hunni :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jennjenn said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Morning all! Well, today FF was saying I ovulated on the first day of my + OPKs (CD15) based on my BBT but I know I didn't because my LH surge lasted until CD16 (and was way darker on the ICs). I had to "discount" yesterday's temp taken yesterday morning which was 30 minutes before my normal time. Hopefully I did O yesterday (CD17) as we didn't have the chance to :sex: last night. Fingers crossed.
> 
> sorry to be a :dohh: again but whats FF? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Fertility Friend and it tracks your ovulation using BBT, CM, etc. It's pretty obsessive!:happydance:Click to expand...

And addictive AND helpful! We conceived baby #1 on first try, thanks to my tracking for 3 months beforehand with BBT and CM :happydance:


----------



## Jennjenn

FF can get it's wires crossed. It tried to tell me I OV on cd9 just b/c I had a real low temp one morning. All other signs showed OV on cd14 (the real temp spike, EWCM & +OPK). So it's not always right. But once you've done it for a few months you can really get a good idea of OV.

They have a free VIP membership for a limited time - it is super addictive! I ended up buying VIP for 3 months and then just going back to the free membership. I loved looking at all the charts and comparing mine to other +40 TTC. Try it out, but be prepared to be obsessive/compulsive!:wacko:


----------



## Sewergrrl

All you have to do is buy the VIP membership for 1 year, then you'll get pregnant! :smug:


----------



## Indigo77

Sewergrrl said:


> All you have to do is buy the VIP membership for 1 year, then you'll get pregnant! :smug:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## shmoo75

Indigo77 said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> All you have to do is buy the VIP membership for 1 year, then you'll get pregnant! :smug:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## salimar

hey, so I guess I couldn't wait until tomorrow, so I used a cheapie and tested about an hour ago. Don't know if my eyes are playing tricks on me or not, but I swear I saw a very faint line. Keeping my FX that it is the BFP I've been looking for. I am going to retest in the AM to double check. :dust: to all


----------



## Macwooly

salimar said:


> hey, so I guess I couldn't wait until tomorrow, so I used a cheapie and tested about an hour ago. Don't know if my eyes are playing tricks on me or not, but I swear I saw a very faint line. Keeping my FX that it is the BFP I've been looking for. I am going to retest in the AM to double check. :dust: to all

I'm guessing your ticker is wrong :D

Keeping all crossed for you to definitely see a line tomorrow :dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

Jennjenn said:


> FF can get it's wires crossed. It tried to tell me I OV on cd9 just b/c I had a real low temp one morning. All other signs showed OV on cd14 (the real temp spike, EWCM & +OPK). So it's not always right. But once you've done it for a few months you can really get a good idea of OV.
> 
> They have a free VIP membership for a limited time - it is super addictive! I ended up buying VIP for 3 months and then just going back to the free membership. I loved looking at all the charts and comparing mine to other +40 TTC. Try it out, but be prepared to be obsessive/compulsive!:wacko:

well i'm one of those that gets addictive straight away. I may give it a shot thankyou ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

salimar said:


> hey, so I guess I couldn't wait until tomorrow, so I used a cheapie and tested about an hour ago. Don't know if my eyes are playing tricks on me or not, but I swear I saw a very faint line. Keeping my FX that it is the BFP I've been looking for. I am going to retest in the AM to double check. :dust: to all

wow fab news and congratulations. I'm keeping my FX it's your BFP x


----------



## Sewergrrl

salimar said:


> hey, so I guess I couldn't wait until tomorrow, so I used a cheapie and tested about an hour ago. Don't know if my eyes are playing tricks on me or not, but I swear I saw a very faint line. Keeping my FX that it is the BFP I've been looking for. I am going to retest in the AM to double check. :dust: to all

:happydance:


----------



## salimar

Macwooly said:


> salimar said:
> 
> 
> hey, so I guess I couldn't wait until tomorrow, so I used a cheapie and tested about an hour ago. Don't know if my eyes are playing tricks on me or not, but I swear I saw a very faint line. Keeping my FX that it is the BFP I've been looking for. I am going to retest in the AM to double check. :dust: to all
> 
> I'm guessing your ticker is wrong :D
> 
> Keeping all crossed for you to definitely see a line tomorrow :dust:Click to expand...

Yes AF has not shown up yet. So definitely hoping this is my month.


----------



## LLbean

Wendyk07 said:


> Llbean - Did you manage to fight the witch of or did she get you full pelt hun? I really hope she stayed away.
> 
> :hugs:

Well for now still no full flow but spotting still and MAJOR cramps...so it is eminent... last night the pain in me left ovary area was breathtaking!



Macwooly said:


> salimar said:
> 
> 
> hey, so I guess I couldn't wait until tomorrow, so I used a cheapie and tested about an hour ago. Don't know if my eyes are playing tricks on me or not, but I swear I saw a very faint line. Keeping my FX that it is the BFP I've been looking for. I am going to retest in the AM to double check. :dust: to all
> 
> I'm guessing your ticker is wrong :D
> 
> Keeping all crossed for you to definitely see a line tomorrow :dust:Click to expand...

Post a pic for us to see!!!!!!!!!! I hope it is BFP!!!!

Yes AF has not shown up yet. So definitely hoping this is my month.


----------



## Wendyk07

salimar said:


> hey, so I guess I couldn't wait until tomorrow, so I used a cheapie and tested about an hour ago. Don't know if my eyes are playing tricks on me or not, but I swear I saw a very faint line. Keeping my FX that it is the BFP I've been looking for. I am going to retest in the AM to double check. :dust: to all

everything crossed for you hun. Do you have a pic of the test? 

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Llbean - Did you manage to fight the witch of or did she get you full pelt hun? I really hope she stayed away.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Well for now still no full flow but spotting still and MAJOR cramps...so it is eminent... last night the pain in me left ovary area was breathtaking!
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salimar said:
> 
> 
> hey, so I guess I couldn't wait until tomorrow, so I used a cheapie and tested about an hour ago. Don't know if my eyes are playing tricks on me or not, but I swear I saw a very faint line. Keeping my FX that it is the BFP I've been looking for. I am going to retest in the AM to double check. :dust: to allClick to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing your ticker is wrong :D
> 
> Keeping all crossed for you to definitely see a line tomorrow :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Post a pic for us to see!!!!!!!!!! I hope it is BFP!!!!
> 
> Yes AF has not shown up yet. So definitely hoping this is my month.Click to expand...

Am glad your still in with a chance this month, your only 11dpo and the bleeding could have been implantation. According to the person i spoke to at the EPU this month its not always just spotting sometimes its a small bleed. Dont want to give you false hope but thats what she put my bleeding on Monday down to. The not knowing kills me in the 2ww, i'm so impatient. Hang in there hun. :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

salimar said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salimar said:
> 
> 
> hey, so I guess I couldn't wait until tomorrow, so I used a cheapie and tested about an hour ago. Don't know if my eyes are playing tricks on me or not, but I swear I saw a very faint line. Keeping my FX that it is the BFP I've been looking for. I am going to retest in the AM to double check. :dust: to all
> 
> I'm guessing your ticker is wrong :D
> 
> Keeping all crossed for you to definitely see a line tomorrow :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes AF has not shown up yet. So definitely hoping this is my month.Click to expand...

Crossing my fingers for you!! We need to hear a :bfp: story!!! :dust:


----------



## wana b a mom

Jodes2011 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies!! please, update me with a:witch:
> :shrug:
> 
> sorry my lovely :hugs: onto next month eh! Keep smiling it will happen xClick to expand...

thanks!!! I will keep trying! and hopefully next month will be my BFP. Good luck to you too with everything you are going through! we have to keep positive and everything will be ok :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

salimar keep us posted!!! :dust:
LL, hope this is your month too hun, sounds promising :dust:


----------



## Mbababy

salimar said:


> hey, so I guess I couldn't wait until tomorrow, so I used a cheapie and tested about an hour ago. Don't know if my eyes are playing tricks on me or not, but I swear I saw a very faint line. Keeping my FX that it is the BFP I've been looking for. I am going to retest in the AM to double check. :dust: to all

:happydance::happydance: Yay!! FXed for you!!


----------



## Mbababy

LLbean said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Llbean - Did you manage to fight the witch of or did she get you full pelt hun? I really hope she stayed away.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Well for now still no full flow but spotting still and MAJOR cramps...so it is eminent... last night the pain in me left ovary area was breathtaking!
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salimar said:
> 
> 
> hey, so I guess I couldn't wait until tomorrow, so I used a cheapie and tested about an hour ago. Don't know if my eyes are playing tricks on me or not, but I swear I saw a very faint line. Keeping my FX that it is the BFP I've been looking for. I am going to retest in the AM to double check. :dust: to allClick to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing your ticker is wrong :D
> 
> Keeping all crossed for you to definitely see a line tomorrow :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Post a pic for us to see!!!!!!!!!! I hope it is BFP!!!!
> 
> Yes AF has not shown up yet. So definitely hoping this is my month.Click to expand...

Good luck LL! FXed for you!


----------



## Indigo77

Just saw your chart, LL....Stupid AF! :grr:

Hang in there...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bradsbeb

hello everyone, i feel like i am crashing this thread but i wanna join the over 35 july testers club too :) i will be testing july 20th


----------



## dachsundmom

bradsbeb said:


> hello everyone, i feel like i am crashing this thread but i wanna join the over 35 july testers club too :) i will be testing july 20th

:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi: Consider yourself crashed and landed! Best of luck and lots of dust! :hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

bradsbeb said:


> hello everyone, i feel like i am crashing this thread but i wanna join the over 35 july testers club too :) i will be testing july 20th

Welcome! If you don't wanna test early, don't talk to DMom!!! :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

well I have been spotting for days now so that must be one heck of implantation then LOL

still all brown buggers...but lots of it


----------



## Wendyk07

bradsbeb said:


> hello everyone, i feel like i am crashing this thread but i wanna join the over 35 july testers club too :) i will be testing july 20th

Already had you down for the 20th hun. Only 4 days to go. How are you feeling?


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> well I have been spotting for days now so that must be one heck of implantation then LOL
> 
> still all brown buggers...but lots of it

Sorry hun, i thought it had stopped and i know shit about charting. I'm still holding out hope that you get you BFP hun. 

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> well I have been spotting for days now so that must be one heck of implantation then LOL
> 
> still all brown buggers...but lots of it

I decided to consult Dr Google and i found this.

*Dark, Brown Spotting Before Menstruation*

Another reason for having spotting before menstruation is due to the hormonal changes in the body prior to menstruation. This happens when there is a rise in the level of estrogen in the body with a corresponding drop in progesterone levels. This is the result of the fertilized egg cells which signals the start of pregnancy. When this is the case, there is really no need to worry. This situation calls attention to the fact that when a woman experiences spotting, she must consult a doctor to check if she is pregnant.
Another common cause for spotting between periods is stress. Not only physical stress but emotional stress can likewise trigger spotting. If the spotting is particularly heavy, bed rest is recommended. It is also advised that women experiencing spotting due to stress avail for themselves techniques to relieve stress.

Theres also something about sticking objects(not the rabbit kind lol) up the vagina so somehow i dont think thats the reason. lol

I really hope its the first explanation. Checked a few websites now and the above seems to be the only reasonable explanations on there that would explain bleeding prior to your AF date unless you have PCOS where apparently its quite common.


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls and lots of dust to everyone!

Wendy-gotta love Dr. Google, lol.

I had another temp drop today, so I am not feeling like this is going to be my month. Usually I stop temping after OV, but decided to carry on with it so I could have something else to obsess about....:wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello everyone!

LL, I still have my fingers crossed! As long as it's not red it's not AF! :hugs:

DMom, :dust: to you too! It's still so early, fingers crossed!

AFM, FF still feels I O'ed on CD15. I've decided to let it think that, although conception wise it really doesn't work in our favour since we'd have BD'ed the day of O and the day after (not as high a rate of success as the 2 days prior to O) BUT it makes me 4DPO now so testing in 8 days!!! We all know I'll be starting POAS (ICs) at 6DPO but we'll keep my official date June 27th :winkwink:


----------



## bradsbeb

i feel normal, no symptoms other than sore bb's, no spotting no cramps, so i dont think this is my month :( i have already been testing with ic's not even the faintess line, nada...but i am just waiting to see if af shows on the 20th and then i will use a good test..i ordered preseed last month to use for this past o on july 6th but i still havent got it in the mail???? its taking forever so hopefully i will have it for next o, i used robitussin and fertilaid this past cycle soooo we will see if that worked in 4 more days :)

good luck everyone!


----------



## Indigo77

DMom...it's an implantation dip..... :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> DMom...it's an implantation dip..... :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::dust::dust:


----------



## Sewergrrl

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning girls and lots of dust to everyone!
> 
> Wendy-gotta love Dr. Google, lol.
> 
> I had another temp drop today, so I am not feeling like this is going to be my month. Usually I stop temping after OV, but decided to carry on with it so I could have something else to obsess about....:wacko:

I had 2 temp drops. :D


----------



## Wishing4abump

Hi everyone! I'm new to baby and bump and am starting to get desperate. I am 41 with 3 children, the youngest is 12. I never had any problems in conceiving them, but have now been ttc for 11 months with no success. I am on cd20 today and don't think this month is going to be successful. Af is due on 24 July. I am starting to think it will never happen now. Has anyone got a bfp after more than 11 months of ttc? Babydust to all!


----------



## Sus09

Good luck to all July testers, I can´t wait to hear the good news of the :bfp: that will be very encouraging!


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> well I have been spotting for days now so that must be one heck of implantation then LOL
> 
> still all brown buggers...but lots of it

Well....your temp shot up and the H is gone.....when r u testing?


----------



## Wendyk07

Wishing4abump said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to baby and bump and am starting to get desperate. I am 41 with 3 children, the youngest is 12. I never had any problems in conceiving them, but have now been ttc for 11 months with no success. I am on cd20 today and don't think this month is going to be successful. Af is due on 24 July. I am starting to think it will never happen now. Has anyone got a bfp after more than 11 months of ttc? Babydust to all!

Hi hun, good luck for the 24th. I am sure you will find many on here that have been trying for well over a year and many success stories.

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Indigo77 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> well I have been spotting for days now so that must be one heck of implantation then LOL
> 
> still all brown buggers...but lots of it
> 
> Well....your temp shot up and the H is gone.....when r u testing?Click to expand...

Know shit about charting :dohh:but this sounds good. 

Everything crossed for Llbean.


----------



## Wishing4abump

Hi hun, good luck for the 24th. I am sure you will find many on here that have been trying for well over a year and many success stories.

:hugs:[/QUOTE]

Thanks Wendy. It nice to hear that I'm not alone. I'm sure this site is going to help me get through every month. Nice to be able to chat to others who understand. Good luck to you!!


----------



## LLbean

Wendyk07 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> well I have been spotting for days now so that must be one heck of implantation then LOL
> 
> still all brown buggers...but lots of it
> 
> Well....your temp shot up and the H is gone.....when r u testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Know shit about charting :dohh:but this sounds good.
> 
> Everything crossed for Llbean.Click to expand...

The H is gone? What is the H?

Still spotting, tested today and BFN lol

Technically the witch is due tomorrow...we shall see


----------



## Jennjenn

Wishing4abump said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to baby and bump and am starting to get desperate. I am 41 with 3 children, the youngest is 12. I never had any problems in conceiving them, but have now been ttc for 11 months with no success. I am on cd20 today and don't think this month is going to be successful. Af is due on 24 July. I am starting to think it will never happen now. Has anyone got a bfp after more than 11 months of ttc? Babydust to all!

I'm in the same boat as you 41 with 2 daughters. My youngest is almost 5 and I never had trouble TTC before. We've been at it for 8 months and no luck so far. The only difference now is my age - neither my DH or I have had any problems or health issues. I just keep trying every month in the hopes it will happen.


----------



## LLbean

Ok I think you ladies are getting to me hahaha but just got really sleepy all of a sudden and kind if nauseous....maybe that happens pre-period too, right? Ah well, if nothing by tomorrow morning I will test with a FRER and see.


----------



## Jennjenn

Wishing - this was posted a few days ago on this thread.
Here are stats we quote to our over 30 year old female patients:

At age 30, 75% will achieve pregnancy within one year, and 91% within four years.
At age 35, 66% will achieve pregnancy within one year, and 84% within four years.
At age 40, 44% will achieve pregnancy within one year, and 64% within four years.

The time to conception increases with time: over 40, it is over 12 months typically. But I've seen 42 year old patients get pregnant the first cycle! You just never know 

For our age - I'm assuming the remaining 36% never get pregnant. ALso, there is no distinction btw assisted reprodution and natural method -woohoo :winkwink:


----------



## Jennjenn

LLbean said:


> Ok I think you ladies are getting to me hahaha but just got really sleepy all of a sudden and kind if nauseous....maybe that happens pre-period too, right? Ah well, if nothing by tomorrow morning I will test with a FRER and see.

Good luck in the AM! FX for you!:thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> DMom...it's an implantation dip..... :happydance:

I agree with Indigo it does look like it's an implantation dip :thumbup:


----------



## Wishing4abump

Jennjenn - it's good tonfind someone the same age and having the same problems. When I started ttc I just assumed it would be straight away like in the past. Like you my only issue now is my age. Nothing else has changed. Good luck to you!!


----------



## Jennjenn

Wishing4abump said:


> Jennjenn - it's good tonfind someone the same age and having the same problems. When I started ttc I just assumed it would be straight away like in the past. Like you my only issue now is my age. Nothing else has changed. Good luck to you!!

Same to you. I did an infertility work-up in December before I turned 41. All results came back average for my age. DH & I both decided that we only wanted to conceive naturally. The RE recommended IVF and injectibles. Neither one of us could justify $25k for a 3rd kid when we have 2 kids we'll need to put through college. So I've given myself until Oct. 1, if it doesn't happen by then I'll plan to get my tubes tied. TTC is so all consuming (plus I'm obsessive) and I feel like I need to pay attention to the kids I have now! :winkwink: 

But for the next 3 1/2 months we are having fun trying!


----------



## shmoo75

Llbean - I have my fx for you hun.

Me and OH are still :sex: every other day just incase i am OV super late as who knows with me and my silly, stupid, long irregular cycles.


----------



## Wishing4abump

Jennjenn, I know exactly what you mean! I've definitely become obsessed! Every month I tell myself I'm not going to think about it and not going to test but every month I can't help myself and end up with yet another bfn. DH says it will happen if it's meant to but even he seems to be keeping an eye on my cycle! I hope we both get some good news soon! Have fun trying!


----------



## LLbean

ok just for shits and giggles I did test on a FRER and as white as can be, not even a faint line...I think tomorrow will bring news of the witch's arrival LOL


----------



## Macwooly

LLbean said:


> ok just for shits and giggles I did test on a FRER and as white as can be, not even a faint line...I think tomorrow will bring news of the witch's arrival LOL

:hugs: Still hoping for you though :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

LL....I thought I saw an H for heavy menses on your chart....

Anyway...maybe you should post your test on DMom's thread for good measure...apparently, it takes a trained eye to spot a faint line....

If AF does show up....that just means Phoebe and Winnie got a bit distracted and missed the train this time around....at this age, they have short attention spans...They WILL get here....


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> ok just for shits and giggles I did test on a FRER and as white as can be, not even a faint line...I think tomorrow will bring news of the witch's arrival LOL

Still holding out on some hope for u Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

girl there is not a glimmer of a faint line LOL otherwise I would post it but trust me...NOTHING


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> girl there is not a glimmer of a faint line LOL otherwise I would post it but trust me...NOTHING

How do u explain your temp shooting up like that? Hmmmm?


----------



## LLbean

the Georgia Weather? LOL

Heck it was pretty low, so it has to go up before the AF crash ;-)


----------



## Indigo77

LL....Maybe u're right.......remember this? :haha:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/586552-team-baby-2012-over-35s-56.html

Scroll down to my post....


----------



## LLbean

LOL maybe a MAY birth instead? hahaha but you said just one so...hmmmm ;-)


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> DMom...it's an implantation dip..... :happydance:

It can't be...it's too early and I had more than one day's dip!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wishing4abump said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to baby and bump and am starting to get desperate. I am 41 with 3 children, the youngest is 12. I never had any problems in conceiving them, but have now been ttc for 11 months with no success. I am on cd20 today and don't think this month is going to be successful. Af is due on 24 July. I am starting to think it will never happen now. Has anyone got a bfp after more than 11 months of ttc? Babydust to all!

Jennjenn beat me at re-quoting my post... Another thing I forgot to mention: over 40, it is 5% chance of success per cycle as opposed to the "average" 20% chance (non-age specific) generally quoted. That's why it takes longer!


----------



## salimar

LLbean said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Llbean - Did you manage to fight the witch of or did she get you full pelt hun? I really hope she stayed away.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Well for now still no full flow but spotting still and MAJOR cramps...so it is eminent... last night the pain in me left ovary area was breathtaking!
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salimar said:
> 
> 
> hey, so I guess I couldn't wait until tomorrow, so I used a cheapie and tested about an hour ago. Don't know if my eyes are playing tricks on me or not, but I swear I saw a very faint line. Keeping my FX that it is the BFP I've been looking for. I am going to retest in the AM to double check. :dust: to allClick to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing your ticker is wrong :D
> 
> Keeping all crossed for you to definitely see a line tomorrow :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Post a pic for us to see!!!!!!!!!! I hope it is BFP!!!!
> 
> Yes AF has not shown up yet. So definitely hoping this is my month.Click to expand...

Okay ladies, I couldn't figure out how to post a pic, but I was able to post one as an avatar... so what do you think? I will retest on Monday and if it is the same, I will be calling the doctors office to confirm with a blood test.. :)


----------



## Wishing4abump

Junebug_CJ said:


> Wishing4abump said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm new to baby and bump and am starting to get desperate. I am 41 with 3 children, the youngest is 12. I never had any problems in conceiving them, but have now been ttc for 11 months with no success. I am on cd20 today and don't think this month is going to be successful. Af is due on 24 July. I am starting to think it will never happen now. Has anyone got a bfp after more than 11 months of ttc? Babydust to all!
> 
> Jennjenn beat me at re-quoting my post... Another thing I forgot to mention: over 40, it is 5% chance of success per cycle as opposed to the "average" 20% chance (non-age specific) generally quoted. That's why it takes longer!Click to expand...

Thanks Junebug! I'm feeling much more positive already. It's so nice to have people to chat to who are feeling the same way. Babydust to all!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Salimar- I am not at all trying to be a Debbie Downer, but do you have a pink dye test you can take?


----------



## Indigo77

Salimar...I see a line!!!!!!!

CONGRATS!


----------



## Wishing4abump

salimar said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Llbean - Did you manage to fight the witch of or did she get you full pelt hun? I really hope she stayed away.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Well for now still no full flow but spotting still and MAJOR cramps...so it is eminent... last night the pain in me left ovary area was breathtaking!
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salimar said:
> 
> 
> hey, so I guess I couldn't wait until tomorrow, so I used a cheapie and tested about an hour ago. Don't know if my eyes are playing tricks on me or not, but I swear I saw a very faint line. Keeping my FX that it is the BFP I've been looking for. I am going to retest in the AM to double check. :dust: to allClick to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing your ticker is wrong
> 
> Keeping all crossed for you to definitely see a line tomorrow :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Post a pic for us to see!!!!!!!!!! I hope it is BFP!!!!
> 
> Yes AF has not shown up yet. So definitely hoping this is my month.Click to expand...
> 
> Okay ladies, I couldn't figure out how to post a pic, but I was able to post one as an avatar... so what do you think? I will retest on Monday and if it is the same, I will be calling the doctors office to confirm with a blood test.. :)Click to expand...

I can definitely see a line!!! Hoping you get a strong bfp in the am!! Looks like this could be your month!! Babydust :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Salimar- I am not at all trying to be a Debbie Downer, but do you have a pink dye test you can take?


Oh crap....forgot about the blue dye thing...


----------



## salimar

Uggg... I never paid attention about the Blue dye tests... The one I used was a cheap walmart special... I am out of tests right now... But going to spend the extra money for a FRER to use on Monday... Thanks for the heads up... really hope it is not a false positive.


----------



## dachsundmom

salimar said:


> Uggg... I never paid attention about the Blue dye tests... The one I used was a cheap walmart special... I am out of tests right now... But going to spend the extra money for a FRER to use on Monday... Thanks for the heads up... really hope it is not a false positive.

Please don't let me put a downer on anything! I have peed on plenty of the Equate tests; I know the box says 'compare to FRER'- but, I don't think you really can. If you want to save some money, get the Answer brand; they are pink dye and are from the same company that manufactures FRER...I really like them. FXd! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I do see a line Salimar, but I've had evaps so I'm not comfortable calling it either way. DMom is the expert! :dust:, hope your FRER is nicely +!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So I fibbed to FF. I know I O'ed Thursday or Friday , NOT Tuesday when IC OPK was positive but not as dark as Wednesday. It is a useful tool, but because my temp Thursday got screwed up it's messed up my cycle :-( I told FF that the temp from Thursday is lower than what it was (below coverline) so that when temp is taken on time tomorrow, it will decide I O'ed on Thursday :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey I just looked at my FF cycle for the month I got pregnant with Z. I had 2 consecutive days of temp dips to right on coverline at 5 and 6DPO. This must have been implantation! Cool, I had never noticed that before!

Edit: Crap. That theory is blown. I also had 2 days of dips to coverline in my loooooong (nursing) cycle Jan-May, also on 5-6DPO.


----------



## Sewergrrl

Salimar, I see a faint line! I too don't trust blue dye tests and agree with DMom that Answer brand is reliable and much cheaper than FRERs. I got 3 tests for $10 compared to $18 for 3 FRERs at the drugstore.


----------



## Wendyk07

salimar said:


> Uggg... I never paid attention about the Blue dye tests... The one I used was a cheap walmart special... I am out of tests right now... But going to spend the extra money for a FRER to use on Monday... Thanks for the heads up... really hope it is not a false positive.


I see it hun, i can see the line. :happydance:

Cant wait to see that second line on the frer on Monday. :hugs:

I'm so excited for you.


----------



## Wendyk07

Sewergrrl said:


> Salimar, I see a faint line! I too don't trust blue dye tests and agree with DMom that Answer brand is reliable and much cheaper than FRERs. I got 3 tests for $10 compared to $18 for 3 FRERs at the drugstore.

Haven never seen the answer brand over here. All the pound stores seem to have blue dye tests and a lot of them have closed due to the recession. They should get rid of these blue dye tests for good. Surely the companies that manufacture them realise by now that they are unreliable.


----------



## shmoo75

Salimar - Can't wait for you to re-test.:dust::dust: to you

The only blue dye test I have used is a cb non digi and that was when I was pg with DD.

I may test again tomorrow morning I will hid a IC downstairs before going to bed and when I wake up at silly o'clock I can test and OH wont even know:haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Wishing4abump said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to baby and bump and am starting to get desperate. I am 41 with 3 children, the youngest is 12. I never had any problems in conceiving them, but have now been ttc for 11 months with no success. I am on cd20 today and don't think this month is going to be successful. Af is due on 24 July. I am starting to think it will never happen now. Has anyone got a bfp after more than 11 months of ttc? Babydust to all!

hello and welcome we are all lovely ladies on here and we are happy to have our ears bashed. They've all listened and encouraged me with my ups and downs :hugs: i have 4 boys and my DH and i just want one more. I'm 36 and since ttc earlier this year i've had 2MC's and 1 chemical. Doctor seems to think it's nothing to worry about?! I havent been ttc as long as yourself but it does make you wonder why we were so able to conceive our other children without any problems (i had never even heard of pre-seed or other fertility aids back then). I suppose i don't have problems conceiving it's not sticking that worries me. I really hope you get your BFP soon i really think you've a very high chance of becoming pregnant again so just keep positive :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

salimar said:


> Uggg... I never paid attention about the Blue dye tests... The one I used was a cheap walmart special... I am out of tests right now... But going to spend the extra money for a FRER to use on Monday... Thanks for the heads up... really hope it is not a false positive.

i can see a line too but i know what it's like getting your hopes up and then having them shattered. I'm keeping everything firmly crossed for you huni it looks like this could be your month :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

hey junebug how are you today my lovely? I assume Bubba is moving with not being on here for a few days now? I really hope you get your BFP this month huni :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo any more news? Are you doing another test today or are you waiting until tomorrow? Keeping everything crossed for you my lovely xx


----------



## Jodes2011

BUBBA BUBBA where are you??? x:hugs::hugs::hugs: and i hope your girls are fine and dandy :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

sewergrrl how are you feeling? :hugs: :hugs: x


----------



## tulip girl

salimar,fingers crossed that this is it! :thumbup:

I didn't even know about evaporation lines until I joined bnb! :wacko:


AFM, a little advice? Today, FF put the crosshairs in, and used my first + on opk as ov day....but I got a second positive the next day....is that right :shrug: (I normally stop testing after first +, but after all that poas talk....I wanted to pee on everything!!! :haha:)

Thanks ladies :flower: x x


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit where have you gone???? missed you on facebook too!!!! i hope you've sorted out a home for your doggy? Holidays soon :happydance::happydance: and then plenty of time for :sex: :winkwink: miss you lots and get your arse back on here your my survivor through all of this :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

tulip girl said:


> salimar,fingers crossed that this is it! :thumbup:
> 
> I didn't even know about evaporation lines until I joined bnb! :wacko:
> 
> 
> AFM, a little advice? Today, FF put the crosshairs in, and used my first + on opk as ov day....but I got a second positive the next day....is that right :shrug: (I normally stop testing after first +, but after all that poas talk....I wanted to pee on everything!!! :haha:)
> 
> Thanks ladies :flower: x x

i always get 2 days of positives although not everyone does. I've heard a surge can last from 6 hours to 48 hours. I always get my last EWCM 2 days after my first + on a clearblue digital so i would assume i ovulate around 48 hours after. :hugs::flower: x


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> tulip girl said:
> 
> 
> salimar,fingers crossed that this is it! :thumbup:
> 
> I didn't even know about evaporation lines until I joined bnb! :wacko:
> 
> 
> AFM, a little advice? Today, FF put the crosshairs in, and used my first + on opk as ov day....but I got a second positive the next day....is that right :shrug: (I normally stop testing after first +, but after all that poas talk....I wanted to pee on everything!!! :haha:)
> 
> Thanks ladies :flower: x x
> 
> i always get 2 days of positives although not everyone does. I've heard a surge can last from 6 hours to 48 hours. I always get my last EWCM 2 days after my first + on a clearblue digital so i would assume i ovulate around 48 hours after. :hugs::flower: xClick to expand...

I had a four day surge last cycle, lol. I put only the first positive in FF and keep the ones after that in the 'notes' section. If the temps do not line up with the tests, FF gets confused and might move/dot your xhairs. I do find it can be very touchy, lol.

Sorry about the POAS! Lol...but welcome to the club! :happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Girls,

Im confused and hope you girls can shed some light.

As you know i had a cp on the 29th June and bled on and of for three weeks. When i got my bfp in june i never had a + on the IC's only on the frer and CB. I continued to poas until the frers were negative. 
Due to the bleeding we only :sex: last Sunday and havent managed since because of work etc

So heres the confusing bit. I ordered a bucket load of hpts and opks which will be here on Tuesday so i thought i would feed my habit and poas this morning since i have some left. Having never had a positive IC i find myself seeing a 2nd line and its pink. Whats going on? I have no idea when i o'd becaue NTNP but the spotting and pain and discussion with the EPU suggested Monday of last week so surely its to early. 

it could be an evap but it came up straight away. So you see why i am confused.:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> Girls,
> 
> Im confused and hope you girls can shed some light.
> 
> As you know i had a cp on the 29th June and bled on and of for three weeks. When i got my bfp in june i never had a + on the IC's only on the frer and CB. I continued to poas until the frers were negative.
> Due to the bleeding we only :sex: last Sunday and havent managed since because of work etc
> 
> So heres the confusing bit. I ordered a bucket load of hpts and opks which will be here on Tuesday so i thought i would feed my habit and poas this morning since i have some left. Having never had a positive IC i find myself seeing a 2nd line and its pink. Whats going on? I have no idea when i o'd becaue NTNP but the spotting and pain and discussion with the EPU suggested Monday of last week so surely its to early.
> 
> it could be an evap but it came up straight away. So you see why i am confused.:wacko:

Wendy, do you have a pic and you are sure you got a BFN test after the CP?


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Girls,
> 
> Im confused and hope you girls can shed some light.
> 
> As you know i had a cp on the 29th June and bled on and of for three weeks. When i got my bfp in june i never had a + on the IC's only on the frer and CB. I continued to poas until the frers were negative.
> Due to the bleeding we only :sex: last Sunday and havent managed since because of work etc
> 
> So heres the confusing bit. I ordered a bucket load of hpts and opks which will be here on Tuesday so i thought i would feed my habit and poas this morning since i have some left. Having never had a positive IC i find myself seeing a 2nd line and its pink. Whats going on? I have no idea when i o'd becaue NTNP but the spotting and pain and discussion with the EPU suggested Monday of last week so surely its to early.
> 
> it could be an evap but it came up straight away. So you see why i am confused.:wacko:
> 
> Wendy, do you have a pic and you are sure you got a BFN test after the CP?Click to expand...

The frers and IC were blank as at wed 6th July which was first day i called the EPU.
I have emailed the pis to myself from my phone so will post asap.

I'm thinking it must be an evap because it doesnt make sense otherwise.


----------



## dachsundmom

Until I see the pic, I can't say...but, in all reality it is not too early if your guess on OV is correct and your test has color. You might just be an early implanter. Did the line that you saw come up in the ten minute time frame?


----------



## Wendyk07

The HPT's

The first on was within 1 minute and the second was within 5 minutes.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 13









tn.jpg
File size: 1.2 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Until I see the pic, I can't say...but, in all reality it is not too early if your guess on OV is correct and your test has color. You might just be an early implanter. Did the line that you saw come up in the ten minute time frame?

Definatley. I had a pizza in the oven so dipped the stick and went downstairs and placed the HPT on top of the laptop. Looked at the test imediately and saw what i thought was a line. Opened the oven door whilst tilting my head to see the test and burned myself because i was shocked to see it. So all definatley withing the time frame. I would say within 5 minutes.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ummm, Wendy- I can't see the second pic bc it is too small and it wouldn't let me save it to enlarge it. But, if that first one was within one minute and it has color like that, I am going to call it as the start of a BFP!!!!!!!

OMG!!!:cry: (those are happy tears)


----------



## Wendyk07

The second pic is to small to see. I will email and post it again.


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Ummm, Wendy- I can't see the second pic bc it is too small and it wouldn't let me save it to enlarge it. But, if that first one was within one minute and it has color like that, I am going to call it as the start of a BFP!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG!!!:cry: (those are happy tears)

Do you think its possible to get a neg hpt after a cp and for the hormone to return? i should be happy but i cant help but think its related to the CP and not to a new Pregnancy.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ummm, Wendy- I can't see the second pic bc it is too small and it wouldn't let me save it to enlarge it. But, if that first one was within one minute and it has color like that, I am going to call it as the start of a BFP!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG!!!:cry: (those are happy tears)
> 
> Do you think its possible to get a neg hpt after a cp and for the hormone to return? i should be happy but i cant help but think its related to the CP and not to a new Pregnancy.Click to expand...

If your tests were truly negative after the CP, then this is new. Your levels of HCG wouldn't come back up from the previous pregnancy.

Had you never had the negative test, then I would be skeptical. But, not now at all and I can see that line with the test wet and without tweaking it. It wasn't even FMU! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Uploaded pic 2 again
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy- I stand by my earlier post! You got color, in the time frame, and not even on FMU!!!

Keep testing over the next few days, but I am giving you an early :happydance:! And a :hugs:.....


----------



## Wendyk07

I think i will remain caucious and test every morning. I dont even know when AF would be due now. I thought 28 days from the CP which would have been the 29th but based on my LMP it would have been the 21st. Will save the frers and CB digi until next week i think.


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy- I stand by my earlier post! You got color, in the time frame, and not even on FMU!!!
> 
> Keep testing over the next few days, but I am giving you an early :happydance:! And a :hugs:.....

Thanks hun.

:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Ok charting ladies - I record BDing on FF and confused on which day to record a session. DH & I were busy at it just after midnight. Do I record it for yesterday or today?


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly- I call that night..or you could say both just to make it look really good! Lol


----------



## Macwooly

Wendyk07 said:


> Uploaded pic 2 again

I'm no expert but I would say it looks like a :happydance: is going to be in order.

Keeping FXed that this is good news and you see darker lines in the next few days :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy- I stand by my earlier post! You got color, in the time frame, and not even on FMU!!!
> 
> Keep testing over the next few days, but I am giving you an early :happydance:! And a :hugs:.....
> 
> Thanks hun.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Would you mind posting these pics on the POAS thread as well? I'd love to have them added. :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly- I call that night..or you could say both just to make it look really good! Lol

I knew you'd know :D Thank you x


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy- I stand by my earlier post! You got color, in the time frame, and not even on FMU!!!
> 
> Keep testing over the next few days, but I am giving you an early :happydance:! And a :hugs:.....
> 
> Thanks hun.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Would you mind posting these pics on the POAS thread as well? I'd love to have them added. :hugs:Click to expand...

Will do hun.


----------



## Desperado167

Omg Wendy,that wud be amazing,got everything fixed for u that those lines darken,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jodes2011 said:


> hey junebug how are you today my lovely? I assume Bubba is moving with not being on here for a few days now? I really hope you get your BFP this month huni :hugs::hugs::kiss:

Hi, doing good! About to go for my run. Next Sunday is the 5km race I signed up for, only 3 more runs before then!

FF finally agreed that I O'ed Thursday. :happydance: How are you Jodie? Hope you had an amazing weekend :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

tulip girl said:


> salimar,fingers crossed that this is it! :thumbup:
> 
> I didn't even know about evaporation lines until I joined bnb! :wacko:
> 
> 
> AFM, a little advice? Today, FF put the crosshairs in, and used my first + on opk as ov day....but I got a second positive the next day....is that right :shrug: (I normally stop testing after first +, but after all that poas talk....I wanted to pee on everything!!! :haha:)
> 
> Thanks ladies :flower: x x

It did the same to me! BUT I don't think it's right, based on BBT I know I O'ed the day after the second + OPK...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ummm, Wendy- I can't see the second pic bc it is too small and it wouldn't let me save it to enlarge it. But, if that first one was within one minute and it has color like that, I am going to call it as the start of a BFP!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG!!!:cry: (those are happy tears)
> 
> Do you think its possible to get a neg hpt after a cp and for the hormone to return? i should be happy but i cant help but think its related to the CP and not to a new Pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> If your tests were truly negative after the CP, then this is new. Your levels of HCG wouldn't come back up from the previous pregnancy.
> 
> Had you never had the negative test, then I would be skeptical. But, not now at all and I can see that line with the test wet and without tweaking it. It wasn't even FMU! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


I agree with DMom, this looks like a "new" (not related to CP) to me!!!! :dust: :dust: To have it appear even within 1 minute, definitely NOT an evap and on 2? I say do an FMU tomorrow morning and if we're right it'll be getting ever so slightly darker :hugs: :hugs:!!!!


----------



## bradsbeb

i tested this morning with a frer at 11 dpo and nothing, nada, white as can be...i dont think this will be my month :(

good luck everyone else :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Omg Wendy this looks exciting!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

This is weird. I just did a frer and the 2nd line is as dark as the control line. Much darker than anything i got last month before or after the CP. The whole thing doesnt make any sense so i am phoning my gp for an appointment tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







frer.jpg
File size: 2.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> This is weird. I just did a frer and the 2nd line is as dark as the control line. Much darker than anything i got last month before or after the CP. The whole thing doesnt make any sense so i am phoning my gp for an appointment tomorrow.

Was the FR one of the tests that was negative after the CP?


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> This is weird. I just did a frer and the 2nd line is as dark as the control line. Much darker than anything i got last month before or after the CP. The whole thing doesnt make any sense so i am phoning my gp for an appointment tomorrow.
> 
> Was the FR one of the tests that was negative after the CP?Click to expand...


The last frer that i did the line was barely there (on the 4th i think)so i stopped using them as i didnt want to waste them and continued to POAS on the asda's own and IC's(which were always blank) until i got no line on the asda's.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> This is weird. I just did a frer and the 2nd line is as dark as the control line. Much darker than anything i got last month before or after the CP. The whole thing doesnt make any sense so i am phoning my gp for an appointment tomorrow.
> 
> Was the FR one of the tests that was negative after the CP?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last frer that i did the line was barely there (on the 4th i think)so i stopped using them as i didnt want to waste them and continued to POAS on the asda's own and IC's(which were always blank) until i got no line on the asda's.Click to expand...

Your line wouldn't darken...you have a BFP on your hands! But I would see the doctor tomorrow to rule out anything else.


----------



## Suki73

Wendyk07 said:


> This is weird. I just did a frer and the 2nd line is as dark as the control line. Much darker than anything i got last month before or after the CP. The whole thing doesnt make any sense so i am phoning my gp for an appointment tomorrow.

Lookin' good!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

Sorry girls i am full of questions today.

If i do a CB digi would it come up with 3+ weeks if it was from the CP and 1-2 if its a new pregnancy given that we only DTD last Sunday?


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> Sorry girls i am full of questions today.
> 
> If i do a CB digi would it come up with 3+ weeks if it was from the CP and 1-2 if its a new pregnancy given that we only DTD last Sunday?

I can't get the ones with the conception indicator here in the States. :growlmad:

Theoretically, yes. But, IDK how spot on those are.


----------



## puppycat

Yeh do a digi! Then we'd know! :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> Yeh do a digi! Then we'd know! :hugs:

LOL ive just texted you. 

I'm going to as soon as i need to P


----------



## puppycat

Hmmmm I'm going to have to go buy a loaf of bread... ;)


----------



## Macwooly

Wendyk07 said:


> Sorry girls i am full of questions today.
> 
> If i do a CB digi would it come up with 3+ weeks if it was from the CP and 1-2 if its a new pregnancy given that we only DTD last Sunday?

I would suspect that it would say 3+ if the CP was still a factor but 1-2 if a new pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> Hmmmm I'm going to have to go buy a loaf of bread... ;)

Hurry up i cant wait. lol

It would be so amazing if we were both PG at the same time again.


----------



## Wendyk07

Macwooly said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry girls i am full of questions today.
> 
> If i do a CB digi would it come up with 3+ weeks if it was from the CP and 1-2 if its a new pregnancy given that we only DTD last Sunday?
> 
> I would suspect that it would say 3+ if the CP was still a factor but 1-2 if a new pregnancy :thumbup:Click to expand...

As soon as i need to P i will defo do a digi. Wish i could squeeze one out now. lol


----------



## Wendyk07

Digi done.

Its says "Pregnant 2-3"


----------



## Wendyk07

Doesnt make any sense but it definatley cannot be a new pregnancy.:cry:

I was getting excited as well.


----------



## puppycat

Wendyk07 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm I'm going to have to go buy a loaf of bread... ;)
> 
> Hurry up i cant wait. lol
> 
> It would be so amazing if we were both PG at the same time again.Click to expand...

Lol, I now have tests! BUT DH in bathroom :growlmad: how dare he!!

Oh and he doesn't know I've tested yet never mind bought more!! :haha:

Damn the digi 2-3 - how confusing!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> Doesnt make any sense but it definatley cannot be a new pregnancy.:cry:
> 
> I was getting excited as well.

Wendy, please see your doctor; IDK if those indicators are that good. I would think they are bound by the amount of HCG in your system and you could be one who builds it up fast. :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

You must still be preg hun, I think disappearing twin - for sure x


----------



## LLbean

Wendy hoping, praying and keeping the best thoughts for you!!!

Afm....lets see if no AF still tomorrow how a test looks


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Wendy hoping, praying and keeping the best thoughts for you!!!
> 
> Afm....lets see if no AF still tomorrow how a test looks

I will keep my excitement inside! happydance: that's in my head)

:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Now I need to go try squeeze drop to test! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^pics please, lol.


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> Now I need to go try squeeze drop to test! :haha:

Go Go Go. lol


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> Wendy hoping, praying and keeping the best thoughts for you!!!
> 
> Afm....lets see if no AF still tomorrow how a test looks

I saw lines hun. Hope they are darker tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## struth

Wendy - how confusing. When you had your cp - was it confirmed with bloods?

Also - I have been using digis and they don't seem to add up to the dates that FF has provided for O. Having said that, they are only a couple of days out.

I would make an appointment with the drs and demand that they test your bloods.


----------



## Wendyk07

struth said:


> Wendy - how confusing. When you had your cp - was it confirmed with bloods?
> 
> Also - I have been using digis and they don't seem to add up to the dates that FF has provided for O. Having said that, they are only a couple of days out.
> 
> I would make an appointment with the drs and demand that they test your bloods.

No bloods done hun and the EPU wouldnt see me and told me to let it run its course. Am making an appointment in the morning. :hugs:

All tests have darker lines that i got either before or after the CP on the 29th June and the digi which was 1-2 2 days before the CP is now showing 2-3. Its all very weird and confusing.


----------



## struth

Wendyk07 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Wendy - how confusing. When you had your cp - was it confirmed with bloods?
> 
> Also - I have been using digis and they don't seem to add up to the dates that FF has provided for O. Having said that, they are only a couple of days out.
> 
> I would make an appointment with the drs and demand that they test your bloods.
> 
> No bloods done hun and the EPU wouldnt see me and told me to let it run its course. Am making an appointment in the morning. :hugs:
> 
> All tests have darker lines that i got either before or after the CP on the 29th June and the digi which was 1-2 2 days before the CP is now showing 2-3. Its all very weird and confusing.Click to expand...

:hugs: I really hope that this is a new beginning for you. :hugs: Let us know how you get on at the drs. Will you be able to get in tomorrow?


----------



## Wendyk07

struth said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> Wendy - how confusing. When you had your cp - was it confirmed with bloods?
> 
> Also - I have been using digis and they don't seem to add up to the dates that FF has provided for O. Having said that, they are only a couple of days out.
> 
> I would make an appointment with the drs and demand that they test your bloods.
> 
> No bloods done hun and the EPU wouldnt see me and told me to let it run its course. Am making an appointment in the morning. :hugs:
> 
> All tests have darker lines that i got either before or after the CP on the 29th June and the digi which was 1-2 2 days before the CP is now showing 2-3. Its all very weird and confusing.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I really hope that this is a new beginning for you. :hugs: Let us know how you get on at the drs. Will you be able to get in tomorrow?Click to expand...

i would doubt it. getting an appt that quick at our GP is un heard of. 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Wendyk07 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Now I need to go try squeeze drop to test! :haha:
> 
> Go Go Go. lolClick to expand...

What do you think? Not bad for only holding for an hour!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0295.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Now I need to go try squeeze drop to test! :haha:
> 
> Go Go Go. lolClick to expand...
> 
> What do you think? Not bad for only holding for an hour!Click to expand...

I see it, i see it, i see it. It looks like a BFP to me. 

Praying its a stick one hun.


----------



## puppycat

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## NorthStar

Wendy can you put me down for :witch: thanks


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wendy, here in the states we can usually go to an urgent care center and get a blood pregnancy test done on the spot and get results same day. Can you not do the same where you live? The HCG levels would give you a clearer picture as to what is going on. Maybe you could call your EPU and explain what is going on, they may be able to scan you. I sure hope it's a real BFP for you!


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Puppycat!

:cry::cry::cry: Northstar!


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> hey junebug how are you today my lovely? I assume Bubba is moving with not being on here for a few days now? I really hope you get your BFP this month huni :hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> Hi, doing good! About to go for my run. Next Sunday is the 5km race I signed up for, only 3 more runs before then!
> 
> FF finally agreed that I O'ed Thursday. :happydance: How are you Jodie? Hope you had an amazing weekend :flower:Click to expand...

I wish i was as fit as you! Good to know you ovulated :happydance: I'm really good infact i feel great and really happy. Went to take my 2 eldest to see the final Harry Potter and it was fab! Treated them to VIP seats and got them popcorn and then pizzahut for dinner. Oliver got straight A+'s and Aaron got B and C' in his SATS so i said if they did well they would be rewarded. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> This is weird. I just did a frer and the 2nd line is as dark as the control line. Much darker than anything i got last month before or after the CP. The whole thing doesnt make any sense so i am phoning my gp for an appointment tomorrow.

OMG Wendy how exciting but confusing to say the least. Blimey hun i'm absolutely delighted for you and what a turnaround. Good luck at the doc's oh and congratulations :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Jodes2011 said:


> sewergrrl how are you feeling? :hugs: :hugs: x

I feel great! Just tired and my bbs are a little sore. Thanks for asking. :)


----------



## Jodes2011

puppycat said:


> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Blimey another BFP come on ladies we are on a roll here. Congrats puppycat and i hope your lines get darker :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Wendy can you put me down for :witch: thanks

Sorry the witch got you it's such a crappy feeling. Next month :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Wendy can you put me down for :witch: thanks

Sorry the old hag got you :hugs: Loads of :dust: for your new cycle :dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

NorthStar said:


> Wendy can you put me down for :witch: thanks


Aww hun i am so sorry the old bag got you this month. :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Wendy can you put me down for :witch: thanks
> 
> Sorry the witch got you it's such a crappy feeling. Next month :hugs: :kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks Jodes, I've posted up a new thread on EPO as I now believe that is the culprit for messing with my cycle - but otherwise I feel well and I'll be getting on with things, maybe not this month (I think we're on a break as my OH won't be home before I O). :wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

Wendy I really hope you get an appointment tomorrow and get some answers :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Mon_n_john said:


> Wendy, here in the states we can usually go to an urgent care center and get a blood pregnancy test done on the spot and get results same day. Can you not do the same where you live? The HCG levels would give you a clearer picture as to what is going on. Maybe you could call your EPU and explain what is going on, they may be able to scan you. I sure hope it's a real BFP for you!

The EPU so far have been less than helpful. I called them when it happened and they said as i was bleeding i had to let it run its course then when i called them again to tell them that it had stopped but it had started again following a little pain in they said it would be ovulation so no need for me to take up an appointment when others need it. I will call them again in the morning and see what they say this time.

I'm a bit dim when it comes to all this. What is it they would be looking for in the bloods?


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^Wendy, they would check what your HCG levels are; you would come back in a few days to have them done again to see if they are falling or rising. I can't believe that you were blown off like that!


----------



## Wendyk07

DH has a theory. I went to the shops, came back and hes obviously been thinking about it. He thinks that there may have been a little of the hormone left from the CP along with a new pregnancy explaining the darker lines and the 2-3 digi.

I suppose its possible. 

Do you girls think i will have an answer tomorrow if i get an appointment or do they do bloods over a few days to check the hormone level?


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> ^^^Wendy, they would check what your HCG levels are; you would come back in a few days to have them done again to see if they are falling or rising. I can't believe that you were blown off like that!

LOL i just asked that in the next post. That makes sense hun. Think i might just cope for a few days. Oh yeah apparently a CP is just a "late period" so there was no way they had any intention of giving me the time of day.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> ^^^Wendy, they would check what your HCG levels are; you would come back in a few days to have them done again to see if they are falling or rising. I can't believe that you were blown off like that!
> 
> LOL i just asked that in the next post. That makes sense hun. Think i might just cope for a few days. Oh yeah apparently a CP is just a "late period" so there was no way they had any intention of giving me the time of day.Click to expand...

I am very familiar with the CP; I have had my fair share, which is why I shouldn't advocate early testing, but I cannot help it. Go to the doc, emergency if you have to...this needs to be checked! Just like you advised Despie- same goes for you! :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Wendy can you put me down for :witch: thanks
> 
> Sorry the witch got you it's such a crappy feeling. Next month :hugs: :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jodes, I've posted up a new thread on EPO as I now believe that is the culprit for messing with my cycle - but otherwise I feel well and I'll be getting on with things, maybe not this month (I think we're on a break as my OH won't be home before I O). :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh really i just assumed it helped with CM. I'm using it for the first time this month i will take a peek. :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes2011 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Wendy can you put me down for :witch: thanks
> 
> Sorry the witch got you it's such a crappy feeling. Next month :hugs: :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jodes, I've posted up a new thread on EPO as I now believe that is the culprit for messing with my cycle - but otherwise I feel well and I'll be getting on with things, maybe not this month (I think we're on a break as my OH won't be home before I O). :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really i just assumed it helped with CM. I'm using it for the first time this month i will take a peek. :hugs:Click to expand...

EPO is great for some but a nightmare for others. Hoping it works for you :)


----------



## Jodes2011

:hugs:


Wendyk07 said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Wendy, here in the states we can usually go to an urgent care center and get a blood pregnancy test done on the spot and get results same day. Can you not do the same where you live? The HCG levels would give you a clearer picture as to what is going on. Maybe you could call your EPU and explain what is going on, they may be able to scan you. I sure hope it's a real BFP for you!
> 
> The EPU so far have been less than helpful. I called them when it happened and they said as i was bleeding i had to let it run its course then when i called them again to tell them that it had stopped but it had started again following a little pain in they said it would be ovulation so no need for me to take up an appointment when others need it. I will call them again in the morning and see what they say this time.
> 
> I'm a bit dim when it comes to all this. What is it they would be looking for in the bloods?Click to expand...

surprise surprise!!!! i got told the same wendy. I think they now need to take you seriously as it looks like you may have a babba in your tummy and you need to get scanned to make sure everything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## struth

Wendyk07 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> Wendy - how confusing. When you had your cp - was it confirmed with bloods?
> 
> Also - I have been using digis and they don't seem to add up to the dates that FF has provided for O. Having said that, they are only a couple of days out.
> 
> I would make an appointment with the drs and demand that they test your bloods.
> 
> No bloods done hun and the EPU wouldnt see me and told me to let it run its course. Am making an appointment in the morning. :hugs:
> 
> All tests have darker lines that i got either before or after the CP on the 29th June and the digi which was 1-2 2 days before the CP is now showing 2-3. Its all very weird and confusing.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I really hope that this is a new beginning for you. :hugs: Let us know how you get on at the drs. Will you be able to get in tomorrow?Click to expand...
> 
> i would doubt it. getting an appt that quick at our GP is un heard of.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:-( That sucks.


----------



## NorthStar

Wendy FX for you that you find out what is going on, sorry to hear that you're not getting adequate medical care on this, that is terrible :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Wendy we're preggo together again! :)


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> Wendy we're preggo together again! :)

Well hopfully i will have something fullproof in the next few days. I will text you if i get an appt at either the EPU or GP. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Thank you all so much for your thoughts, kind words and advice today. It really means a lot to me. I would be lost without you girls.

:hugs:


----------



## Conina

Sorry I've been MIA for a few days but OMG look what I've come back to!! Wendy and puppy :happydance::happydance: so excited for you both!


----------



## Sewergrrl

Wendyk07 said:


> DH has a theory. I went to the shops, came back and hes obviously been thinking about it. He thinks that there may have been a little of the hormone left from the CP along with a new pregnancy explaining the darker lines and the 2-3 digi.
> 
> I suppose its possible.
> 
> Do you girls think i will have an answer tomorrow if i get an appointment or do they do bloods over a few days to check the hormone level?

You could be one whose HCG rises faster or there could be twins in there!

I think you'll have to wait for blood results a day or 2 unless your doc orders them stat.


----------



## Wishing4abump

Wendy, I hope everything goes well for you. It's so nice to hear such positive news today I'm so happy for you. Thank you for welcoming me yesterday. I hope you get some great news at the GPs!


----------



## puppycat

Wendyk07 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Wendy we're preggo together again! :)
> 
> Well hopfully i will have something fullproof in the next few days. I will text you if i get an appt at either the EPU or GP. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeh I'll post FMU too x


----------



## Conina

Found out last night that my ex (you know, THE ex. We all have one...) and his wife are expecting a baby. I feel horrible saying this, but I feel a bit sick about it. They got married a year after we did.


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> Found out last night that my ex (you know, THE ex. We all have one...) and his wife are expecting a baby. I feel horrible saying this, but I feel a bit sick about it. They got married a year after we did.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Conina said:


> Found out last night that my ex (you know, THE ex. We all have one...) and his wife are expecting a baby. I feel horrible saying this, but I feel a bit sick about it. They got married a year after we did.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Conina said:


> Found out last night that my ex (you know, THE ex. We all have one...) and his wife are expecting a baby. I feel horrible saying this, but I feel a bit sick about it. They got married a year after we did.

Aww hun (((((hugs))))) :hugs:


----------



## Suki73

Conina said:


> Found out last night that my ex (you know, THE ex. We all have one...) and his wife are expecting a baby. I feel horrible saying this, but I feel a bit sick about it. They got married a year after we did.

That's really tough :hug:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Conina said:


> Found out last night that my ex (you know, THE ex. We all have one...) and his wife are expecting a baby. I feel horrible saying this, but I feel a bit sick about it. They got married a year after we did.

:hug:


----------



## Mbababy

Conina said:


> Found out last night that my ex (you know, THE ex. We all have one...) and his wife are expecting a baby. I feel horrible saying this, but I feel a bit sick about it. They got married a year after we did.

It's perfectly understandable why you feel the way you do....big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you....


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jodes2011 said:


> sumatwsimit where have you gone???? missed you on facebook too!!!! i hope you've sorted out a home for your doggy? Holidays soon :happydance::happydance: and then plenty of time for :sex: :winkwink: miss you lots and get your arse back on here your my survivor through all of this :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxx


haha! my ass is here! :thumbup: had a break from forums over the weekend (dh keeps me busy) so checking in this morning to see what's missed. haven't abandoned you guys, we are all in in together :winkwink: hubby's parents are here until mid week as my sil is having her baby tuesday...so it's been a whole fun family filled weekend :wacko: missed u too xxx :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Conina said:


> Found out last night that my ex (you know, THE ex. We all have one...) and his wife are expecting a baby. I feel horrible saying this, but I feel a bit sick about it. They got married a year after we did.

:hugs: it's a weird feeling but something i will dread hearing too. it's not anything really to do with feelings about them ( e.g. my ex was history a long time even before i left) but i understand your emotions totally. 

i was with my ex for 16 years and kids were never on the agenda for him, he made it quite clear...in what i thought were the normal 'happier days' when i said i'd like a baby, he told me that i wasn't even capable of taking care of myself let alone a child. ironically, the day i was brave enough to go and left, he asked me if i was sure about the split!?! and that he thought i wanted a baby with him!?!? 

conina, i count my blessings every day that i didnt have a child with my ex. you count your blessings too :winkwink: xxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

Wendyk07 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Wendy we're preggo together again! :)
> 
> Well hopfully i will have something fullproof in the next few days. I will text you if i get an appt at either the EPU or GP. :hugs:Click to expand...

wendy just been updating myself on this thread. excited for you, it sounds really promising, fingers crossed for good news from your appointment. :thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

puppycat said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Wendy we're preggo together again! :)
> 
> Well hopfully i will have something fullproof in the next few days. I will text you if i get an appt at either the EPU or GP. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh I'll post FMU too xClick to expand...

puppycat congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## tulip girl

Hoping for lots of good news this morning. Fx'ed for those about to test/retest. :flower:

I'm feeling ridiculously excited this month!.....5dpo and getting lots of flutterings and gentle pulls in my tummy....I know it's nothing really (probably brewing a huge fart!!) but for some reason feeling really positive! 

Hugs and babydust to all. x x


----------



## puppycat

Here you go Wendy - Green OPK, blue HPT
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0300.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 10









IMAG0301.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> Here you go Wendy - Green OPK, blue HPT

Looking good. :wohoo:


Clearer on the OPK but i can see it on the HPT on the first pic. I'm so excited for you.


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls, 

My GP practice is closed for the day for a holiday and wont re-open until tomorrow and the answerphone message states that it will be emergency appointments only. I will call anyway first this in the morning.

Still trying to get through to the EPU. Its been constantly engaged since 8:30 which is supposed to be the opening time.

Good luck all testers for today. :dust:

Everything crossed for Llbean. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Conina said:


> Found out last night that my ex (you know, THE ex. We all have one...) and his wife are expecting a baby. I feel horrible saying this, but I feel a bit sick about it. They got married a year after we did.

I quite agree it must be difficult but it was the other way round for me. Me and my ex-husband have the 2 older boys together my hubby that i'm with now is my 2nd marriage. When i first got together with my 2nd DH and found out i was expecting my ex was so heartbroken even though he had met someone else and was happy. But let me tell you it's been hell these past few years dealing with the tit. He even tried to get residency order of my 2 eldest boys and took to me to court. The judge wasn't happy with him. He had no proof and we had investigations galore and the kids were happy as can be living with me. I was 8 months pregnant at the time and was admitted into hospital with stress and upset when i had to go to court. He caused all of this because he was jealous. He's apologised since but after what he's done to me and my family i hate the man. I try and get on with him for the sake of the boys but thats it. I was with him for 15 years too! I never ever regret having my boys with him because they are my world. 

Just continue ttc it will happen for you. I know it's tough but you have a wonderful husband x


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit where have you gone???? missed you on facebook too!!!! i hope you've sorted out a home for your doggy? Holidays soon :happydance::happydance: and then plenty of time for :sex: :winkwink: miss you lots and get your arse back on here your my survivor through all of this :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxx
> 
> 
> haha! my ass is here! :thumbup: had a break from forums over the weekend (dh keeps me busy) so checking in this morning to see what's missed. haven't abandoned you guys, we are all in in together :winkwink: hubby's parents are here until mid week as my sil is having her baby tuesday...so it's been a whole fun family filled weekend :wacko: missed u too xxx :hugs:Click to expand...

Good girl haha!!! Wow i didn't realise your sil was ready to drop how exciting!!!! We are roughly on the same cycle i think we are 2 days apart (me testing 2 days before you :winkwink:) I had a lovely weekend with the eldest 2 going to the cinema. I am really proud they have done so well with their grades. I don't have my DH now until Thursday so no BDing for us until then. But haven't got my LH Surge as of yet so i'm hoping it doesn't go up until at least Wednesday/Thrusday now. By the way i would defo recommend Pre-Seed it's fab if you know what i mean :winkwink: :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jodes2011 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit where have you gone???? missed you on facebook too!!!! i hope you've sorted out a home for your doggy? Holidays soon :happydance::happydance: and then plenty of time for :sex: :winkwink: miss you lots and get your arse back on here your my survivor through all of this :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxx
> 
> 
> haha! my ass is here! :thumbup: had a break from forums over the weekend (dh keeps me busy) so checking in this morning to see what's missed. haven't abandoned you guys, we are all in in together :winkwink: hubby's parents are here until mid week as my sil is having her baby tuesday...so it's been a whole fun family filled weekend :wacko: missed u too xxx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Good girl haha!!! Wow i didn't realise your sil was ready to drop how exciting!!!! We are roughly on the same cycle i think we are 2 days apart (me testing 2 days before you :winkwink:) I had a lovely weekend with the eldest 2 going to the cinema. I am really proud they have done so well with their grades. I don't have my DH now until Thursday so no BDing for us until then. But haven't got my LH Surge as of yet so i'm hoping it doesn't go up until at least Wednesday/Thrusday now. By the way i would defo recommend Pre-Seed it's fab if you know what i mean :winkwink: :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

so, you're telling me u had a bit of fun with preseed?...haha..my mind boggles. :wacko: o.k. i'll give it a whirl, just for you. not sure i can get it here but will find it on ebay for sure. failing that wd-40 will do the same trick won't it :haha::haha::haha:

ooh, hubby is in trouble i bet with you, how dare he go when required! he's got extra work to do this month then hey. fingers crossed your surge coincides with his return. yes, it seems we are cycling together this month, let's hope we both go all the way 'tour de france style' :thumbup: xx


----------



## Jax41

Morning everyone :hi:

Just wanted to drop by with a shower of baby dust for all of you still yet to test!!

:dust::happydance::dust::happydance::dust::happydance::dust:

AFM CD8, let the BD commence! I'm going to sign onto Junebug's August testers thread but I'll still be stalking you all on here!!

Good luck ladies, c'mon BFP's!!!!

:dust::happydance::dust::happydance::dust::happydance::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

You'd better not leave us Jax! :growlmad:

Good luck to everyone today! We need to beat the June stats. :happydance:

AFM, I had another temp drop today and have fought the very strong urge to POAS this morning, lol.


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit where have you gone???? missed you on facebook too!!!! i hope you've sorted out a home for your doggy? Holidays soon :happydance::happydance: and then plenty of time for :sex: :winkwink: miss you lots and get your arse back on here your my survivor through all of this :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxx
> 
> 
> haha! my ass is here! :thumbup: had a break from forums over the weekend (dh keeps me busy) so checking in this morning to see what's missed. haven't abandoned you guys, we are all in in together :winkwink: hubby's parents are here until mid week as my sil is having her baby tuesday...so it's been a whole fun family filled weekend :wacko: missed u too xxx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Good girl haha!!! Wow i didn't realise your sil was ready to drop how exciting!!!! We are roughly on the same cycle i think we are 2 days apart (me testing 2 days before you :winkwink:) I had a lovely weekend with the eldest 2 going to the cinema. I am really proud they have done so well with their grades. I don't have my DH now until Thursday so no BDing for us until then. But haven't got my LH Surge as of yet so i'm hoping it doesn't go up until at least Wednesday/Thrusday now. By the way i would defo recommend Pre-Seed it's fab if you know what i mean :winkwink: :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> so, you're telling me u had a bit of fun with preseed?...haha..my mind boggles. :wacko: o.k. i'll give it a whirl, just for you. not sure i can get it here but will find it on ebay for sure. failing that wd-40 will do the same trick won't it :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> ooh, hubby is in trouble i bet with you, how dare he go when required! he's got extra work to do this month then hey. fingers crossed your surge coincides with his return. yes, it seems we are cycling together this month, let's hope we both go all the way 'tour de france style' :thumbup: xxClick to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: yes we did it's an all round fab product. I didn't realise they use whats in pre-seed for IVF etc.... you can get in on Amazon for £13.00. He was in trouble when i first found on last Thursday :growlmad: but he has to do his job and it's not a bad thing he's away because i could do with having a month off (like thats going to happen). And please lets hope we do go all the way 'tour de france' style :winkwink::flower::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax41 said:


> Morning everyone :hi:
> 
> Just wanted to drop by with a shower of baby dust for all of you still yet to test!!
> 
> :dust::happydance::dust::happydance::dust::happydance::dust:
> 
> AFM CD8, let the BD commence! I'm going to sign onto Junebug's August testers thread but I'll still be stalking you all on here!!
> 
> Good luck ladies, c'mon BFP's!!!!
> 
> :dust::happydance::dust::happydance::dust::happydance::dust:

i agree i think i will start to use August thread from now on onto another month :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> You'd better not leave us Jax! :growlmad:
> 
> Good luck to everyone today! We need to beat the June stats. :happydance:
> 
> AFM, I had another temp drop today and have fought the very strong urge to POAS this morning, lol.

Here 'til the bitter end dmom!:flower:

My, you are displaying such will power this morning I'm proud of you!! :kiss:


----------



## Wendyk07

Finally managed to get hold of someone at the EPAU. I have an appointment for a scan tomorrow at 12:30 so at least by tomorrow afternoon i will know what is going on. The person i spoke to this time was very pleasent very unlike the others this month. She didnt want to speculate as to what is going on but said that hopefully i will have some answers tomorrow and if not they will do a series of blood work.

Thanks again girls. I must have sounded manic yesterday will all my posts and questions.

Wendy
x


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You'd better not leave us Jax! :growlmad:
> 
> Good luck to everyone today! We need to beat the June stats. :happydance:
> 
> AFM, I had another temp drop today and have fought the very strong urge to POAS this morning, lol.
> 
> Here 'til the bitter end dmom!:flower:
> 
> My, you are displaying such will power this morning I'm proud of you!! :kiss:Click to expand...

Don't be...It won't last long, lol. I am taking every dip in my chart as possible implantation, so I keep thinking I need a day or two for the HCG to show. I did POAS after my first dip and it was blaringly negative. This is the first cycle where the BFN has really gotten to me this much, so I can already see that I am heading straight down the path to crazy! :wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

Wendyk07 said:


> Finally managed to get hold of someone at the EPAU. I have an appointment for a scan tomorrow at 12:30 so at least by tomorrow afternoon i will know what is going on. The person i spoke to this time was very pleasent very unlike the others this month. She didnt want to speculate as to what is going on but said that hopefully i will have some answers tomorrow and if not they will do a series of blood work.
> 
> Thanks again girls. I must have sounded manic yesterday will all my posts and questions.
> 
> Wendy
> x

So pleased you have a scan tomorrow and that you got someone pleasant :thumbup: Hope the time doesn't drag and you get answers tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Wishing4abump

Morning everyone! I think I am becoming addicted to bnb!! Just an update, af due next Sunday and know I shouldn't have but couldn't resist poas this morning and got the usual :bfn: - wish I hadn't tested now! I've also made an appointment with my GP to find out what is going on but couldnt see her until 19 August! I saw her a couple of months ago but she said she wouldn't do any tests until we has been trying for 12 months. Good luck to everyone testing today! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wishing4abump

Wendyk07 said:


> Finally managed to get hold of someone at the EPAU. I have an appointment for a scan tomorrow at 12:30 so at least by tomorrow afternoon i will know what is going on. The person i spoke to this time was very pleasent very unlike the others this month. She didnt want to speculate as to what is going on but said that hopefully i will have some answers tomorrow and if not they will do a series of blood work.
> 
> Thanks again girls. I must have sounded manic yesterday will all my posts and questions.
> 
> Wendy
> x

That's great, Wendy. Hope you get some good news! :dust:


----------



## Jax41

Wendyk07 said:


> Finally managed to get hold of someone at the EPAU. I have an appointment for a scan tomorrow at 12:30 so at least by tomorrow afternoon i will know what is going on. The person i spoke to this time was very pleasent very unlike the others this month. She didnt want to speculate as to what is going on but said that hopefully i will have some answers tomorrow and if not they will do a series of blood work.
> 
> Thanks again girls. I must have sounded manic yesterday will all my posts and questions.
> 
> Wendy
> x

Wendy, good luck tomorrow hun, really hope it goes well and glad someone is going to look after you, otherwise we'll have to come up there to Glasgie and bash 'em!!!:grr:


----------



## Macwooly

I can be in Glasgow in 3-4 hours to hand out some bashing if required :trouble:


----------



## LLbean

well ladies... I got one for ya :shock:


----------



## mrsdh

Congratulations LLBean!!!! :) How long have you been ttc #2 Hun? Xx


----------



## NorthStar

Wow congratulations LL Bean, my hopes for a wonderful pregnancy for you


----------



## LLbean

well really TTC since February so 5 months...not too shabby huh...

I do worry about it being a chemical or something....I see so many cases of that it does get to my head LOL. See with my daughter (21 years ago) I was not trying so by the time I tested I was WAY pregnant LOL. So keep fingers crossed for me everyone!


----------



## Jax41

LLbean said:


> well really TTC since February so 5 months...not too shabby huh...
> 
> I do worry about it being a chemical or something....I see so many cases of that it does get to my head LOL. See with my daughter (21 years ago) I was not trying so by the time I tested I was WAY pregnant LOL. So keep fingers crossed for me everyone!

LLbean got EVERYTHING crossed for you that this little bean is super sticky and will stay put for 9 months!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Wishing4abump

Congratulations LLbean! Looks like a good month for bfps!!


----------



## LLbean

Thank you ladies...have not told ANYONE but you BNBers LOL

Not telling hubby yet either...so afraid to break his heart! holding off till Doctor confirms it...and I have my appointment with the fertility specialist on Wednesday! HAHAHA


----------



## Macwooly

LLBean - huge congratulations :happydance: 

I am keeping everything crossed for you :) I understand you wanted to be definite before telling DH but praying so hard this little one settles in tight and you have a happy & healthy & full term pregnancy :)


----------



## LLbean

ok called my GYN and they are seeing me at 11 today... wow...it's getting real. I hope she thinks all is ok!

Wonder why my digi didn't say how many weeks?


----------



## Indigo77

LL!!!!!! OMG,OMG,OMG,OMG!!!!!!.,
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!.,

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Will you tell him after doc confirms?
How will u tell him?
Now you can order that t shirt for your daughter!!!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

LLbean said:


> ok called my GYN and they are seeing me at 11 today... wow...it's getting real. I hope she thinks all is ok!
> 
> Wonder why my digi didn't say how many weeks?

Only UK digi's tell the # of weeks ours over here in the US only say Pregnant/Not Pregnant. :( Not fair really! I wish ours did say! :) On a Brighter Note:::::::
:yipee: :baby: :wohoo: :baby: :happydance: :baby: 
Congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA I already have the shirt for my daughter!!!! I ordered it June 19th HAHAHAHA

Well I have to wait a bit but I already have the card made for him and bought him a pregnancy book for men (Debbie/sweet Alida was there the day I bought it) LOL and I will have the HPT in a box for him to open.

Thanks, I just want to wait to tell him a bit cause of the chances it is too early, you know? cause of all the spotting and all.... plus it has not sunk in for me just yet either


----------



## Sweet_Alida

LL that explains your headaches! Remember I had Horrible headaches before I got my :bfp:......:yipee: I can't stop smiling for you. Someone to finally go shopping with! :D


----------



## Mbababy

Congrats LLbean!!! How exciting!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Maybe you will have your baby on my daughters Bday....March 8! That would be so cool!


----------



## LLbean

Yes Debbie!!!! Guess we still can be bump buddies HAHAHAHA

As I mentioned before, only told BNBers, and you Debbie are the only one that got the text notification hehehe. Will text you after my appointment today. Man I would love it if they did an U/S to verify


----------



## puppycat

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

well the predictor says March 27... wow another Aries in the house (Hubby is one and so is my dad) Lord help us! HAHAHA


----------



## Sweet_Alida

LLbean said:


> Yes Debbie!!!! Guess we still can be bump buddies HAHAHAHA
> 
> As I mentioned before, only told BNBers, and you Debbie are the only one that got the text notification hehehe. Will text you after my appointment today. Man I would love it if they did an U/S to verify

To be honest they probably won't. They didn't on me until I was 4+5. Too early to really see anything, maybe a small sac but not much more. However, with OUR age they might! LOL!!! I hope you get put on high risk followup so you get to see your beanie everytime like I get too! LOL! Sucks going to the doc so much but worth getting to see baby so much.


----------



## LLbean

hey I will go every day if they let me...not working remember? HAHAHA


----------



## Sweet_Alida

LL check out my siggy!!! :)


----------



## LLbean

Sweet_Alida said:


> LL check out my siggy!!! :)

YEY!!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

LL.....You're already ready for everything!!! :haha::haha::haha:
Show us the t shirt again, please?
Totally understand about waiting to tell....I am just surprised you managed to restrain yourself.....:haha:

Puppycat....congratulations, too!
Wendy.....congratulations, again! Hang in there....

Conina.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:wave: to everyone else.....i just can't seem to keep up with this thread....


----------



## LLbean

ok here is the Tshirt and card



and this is the book I got him too HAHAHA
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51TAMVWVAHL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## Conina

:happydance::happydance::happydance:LLbean!! So happy for you!!

So apart from the headaches, did you have any other symptoms?


----------



## LLbean

yes, another thing that was different is that I got like stabbing sensations on my breast a few days ago...just random...OH and also like ovarian pain (intense) at night a few nights ago, on my left side.

I am still spotting... have been...brown buggers and mixed with almost red wine color water


----------



## Sweet_Alida

LLbean said:


> yes, another thing that was different is that I got like stabbing sensations on my breast a few days ago...just random...OH and also like ovarian pain (intense) at night a few nights ago, on my left side.
> 
> I am still spotting... have been...brown buggers and mixed with almost red wine color water

Could just be IB bleed??? Maybe baby is snuggling in nice and deep! :D Glad your getting checked though just to make sure. I hope and pray this is your sticky sticky bean! Go baby Go!!!! I need someone to shop with! :) :thumbup::happydance::cloud9::baby::cloud9::flower::kiss::crib:


----------



## Indigo77

LL.....Does your daughter even know you were ttc?


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> LL.....Does your daughter even know you were ttc?

not really, she knows we would eventually but no one knows (other than you ladies) that we were trying. My daughter is not very pro baby period (very science oriented and says that until birth babies are parasites...which technically is true LOL) and she was expressing concern about our age and how old we would be when baby graduates etc LOL... I have a weird one ladies, but still love her dearly. She is studying psychology now too


----------



## Suki73

LLbean said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> LL.....Does your daughter even know you were ttc?
> 
> not really, she knows we would eventually but no one knows (other than you ladies) that we were trying. My daughter is not very pro baby period (very science oriented and says that until birth babies are parasites...which technically is true LOL) and she was expressing concern about our age and how old we would be when baby graduates etc LOL... I have a weird one ladies, but still love her dearly. She is studying psychology now tooClick to expand...

Sorry to crash this thread but I am laughing my leg off at your daughter's comments - this is EXACTLY the kind of thing I said when I was twenty!!!! :rofl::rofl:

It's taken me 18 years to come round, so it can happen, lol!! Is she going through a feminist literature phase by any chance?

And....

Congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Suki73 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> LL.....Does your daughter even know you were ttc?
> 
> not really, she knows we would eventually but no one knows (other than you ladies) that we were trying. My daughter is not very pro baby period (very science oriented and says that until birth babies are parasites...which technically is true LOL) and she was expressing concern about our age and how old we would be when baby graduates etc LOL... I have a weird one ladies, but still love her dearly. She is studying psychology now tooClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry to crash this thread but I am laughing my leg off at your daughter's comments - this is EXACTLY the kind of thing I said when I was twenty!!!! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> It's taken me 18 years to come round, so it can happen, lol!! Is she going through a feminist literature phase by any chance?
> 
> And....
> 
> Congratulations!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh she has come around already from where she was before HAHAHAHA now she has a new bunny rabbit and it is so adorable to see how maternal she actually is, so proud of her bunny, and constantly praising how smart the bunny is etc...I teased her and said "that's your child" she of course right away said "oh no, this is WAY better than a child, for one the poop is much smaller and much easier to clean" HAHAHAHAHA and then explained how the bunny would not live longer than her and would not be judged by society in any way so it would have a better life LOL


----------



## Suki73

LLbean said:


> Suki73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> LL.....Does your daughter even know you were ttc?
> 
> not really, she knows we would eventually but no one knows (other than you ladies) that we were trying. My daughter is not very pro baby period (very science oriented and says that until birth babies are parasites...which technically is true LOL) and she was expressing concern about our age and how old we would be when baby graduates etc LOL... I have a weird one ladies, but still love her dearly. She is studying psychology now tooClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry to crash this thread but I am laughing my leg off at your daughter's comments - this is EXACTLY the kind of thing I said when I was twenty!!!! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> It's taken me 18 years to come round, so it can happen, lol!! Is she going through a feminist literature phase by any chance?
> 
> And....
> 
> Congratulations!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh she has come around already from where she was before HAHAHAHA now she has a new bunny rabbit and it is so adorable to see how maternal she actually is, so proud of her bunny, and constantly praising how smart the bunny is etc...I teased her and said "that's your child" she of course right away said "oh no, this is WAY better than a child, for one the poop is much smaller and much easier to clean" HAHAHAHAHAClick to expand...

Lol, it's just so uncool to be openly maternal at that age, but it leaks out, lol!!! 

She's right about the poop though :wacko::haha:


----------



## LLbean

hahaha yes and bunnys don't talk back or give you an attitude either HAHAHAHA


----------



## amyc2324

Okay ladies so I am now 12 dpo. So at 10 dpo I took two tests not with FMU. One was a Rexall brand made by Inverness and the other was an FRER in the pink wrapper. Both had faint positives. I took another FRER and a Clear Blue easy digital with FMU at 11 dpo. The FRER had a faint positive, but the digital said not pregnant. The FRER was a little darker this time but not much. So this morning (12dpo) took another ACCU-Clear and got another faint positive. I am going to try to go get a pee test at the doctor today and see what they say. I have read that the FRER with pink wrapper Accu-clear and Rexall brands can all produce false positives, but i have also read the the CB Digital can produce false negative. How likely do you think it is that I got three false positives on three different brands. All the lines came up within the time limit.


----------



## LLbean

amyc2324 said:


> Okay ladies so I am now 12 dpo. So at 10 dpo I took two tests not with FMU. One was a Rexall brand made by Inverness and the other was an FRER in the pink wrapper. Both had faint positives. I took another FRER and a Clear Blue easy digital with FMU at 11 dpo. The FRER had a faint positive, but the digital said not pregnant. The FRER was a little darker this time but not much. So this morning (12dpo) took another ACCU-Clear and got another faint positive. I am going to try to go get a pee test at the doctor today and see what they say. I have read that the FRER with pink wrapper Accu-clear and Rexall brands can all produce false positives, but i have also read the the CB Digital can produce false negative. How likely do you think it is that I got three false positives on three different brands. All the lines came up within the time limit.

I would say unlikely but I am no expert...hope you get a confirmation BFP!


----------



## LLbean

Conina said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:LLbean!! So happy for you!!
> 
> So apart from the headaches, did you have any other symptoms?

also I have been more tired than normal for about 2 weeks now. I know that was HUGE when I got pregnant with my daughter (21 years ago) ...that hit me hard back then and before I knew I was pregnant.

OH and get ready for this one... my body odor was blowing me away! I thought it was my diet but now I am thinking it was this LOL...man I was getting ripe very quick (either that or my sense of smell just got heightened over night!)


----------



## dachsundmom

amyc2324 said:


> Okay ladies so I am now 12 dpo. So at 10 dpo I took two tests not with FMU. One was a Rexall brand made by Inverness and the other was an FRER in the pink wrapper. Both had faint positives. I took another FRER and a Clear Blue easy digital with FMU at 11 dpo. The FRER had a faint positive, but the digital said not pregnant. The FRER was a little darker this time but not much. So this morning (12dpo) took another ACCU-Clear and got another faint positive. I am going to try to go get a pee test at the doctor today and see what they say. I have read that the FRER with pink wrapper Accu-clear and Rexall brands can all produce false positives, but i have also read the the CB Digital can produce false negative. How likely do you think it is that I got three false positives on three different brands. All the lines came up within the time limit.

I think the CB digi just needs more HCG than the FRER, TBH. Fr advertises that it will read 25 HCG, but I have ready studies that it can be as low as 12.5...so, you might not get a BFP on a digi until after AF is due.


----------



## Coxie

OMG you all can CHAT! I have to go back and catch up.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
I KNEW it LL!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Soooooo excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hoping to join you soon :hugs:

Wendy, so glad you got your apt tomorrow to sort this out! :hugs: Praying it's a healthy beanie for you hun :dust:

LL you crack me up RE: body odour. My first weird symptom (before my BFP) was PINK ear wax. Yup. Pink earwax. :haha:

DMom, I'm so impressed you haven't POAS yet! I haven't either :blush: I will try to hold out until 8DPO at least... I find there is a brief withdrawal period after the OPK, it's been about 4 days now, so it may be easier to hold off than I thought :dohh:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Bubba, thinking of you today, international move today, hope everything goes smoothly and that you're back on to POAS with me :hugs:


----------



## Coxie

Congrats LLBEAN!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug- I did pee at 5DPO bc I had that temp dip, lol. I just didn't post the BFN, lol. I am debating as to whether or not I should go with tomorrow or try the temp experiment and let it ride. I normally do not temp after OV, so IDK what they are supposed to really be doing now. I assume that my dip today is bad.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Junebug- I did pee at 5DPO bc I had that temp dip, lol. I just didn't post the BFN, lol. I am debating as to whether or not I should go with tomorrow or try the temp experiment and let it ride. I normally do not temp after OV, so IDK what they are supposed to really be doing now. I assume that my dip today is bad.

Nope your temps look promising! See my Aug 31 2009 BBT chart from when I got pregnant. I had even deeper dips than you! I'll try to just stick with temping until AF due and try to resist POAS until passed 10DPO.


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Junebug- I did pee at 5DPO bc I had that temp dip, lol. I just didn't post the BFN, lol. I am debating as to whether or not I should go with tomorrow or try the temp experiment and let it ride. I normally do not temp after OV, so IDK what they are supposed to really be doing now. I assume that my dip today is bad.
> 
> Nope your temps look promising! See my Aug 31 2009 BBT chart from when I got pregnant. I had even deeper dips than you! I'll try to just stick with temping until AF due and try to resist POAS until passed 10DPO.Click to expand...

I am going to try and hold out until Wed, which is 9DPO, lol. But, I make no promises, lol.


----------



## LLbean

Just noticed I marked my tests as CD 14 instead of 14DPO....can I claim hormone brain yet? Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Just noticed I marked my tests as CD 14 instead of 14DPO....can I claim hormone brain yet? Lol

Of course...theoretically, you can claim hormones your entire cycle! :happydance:


----------



## Jennjenn

Woohoo love seeing those BFP!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Keep it up ladies! 

FX for you Wendy!


----------



## Jodes2011

Jennjenn said:


> Woohoo love seeing those BFP!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Keep it up ladies!
> 
> FX for you Wendy!

me too!!! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

so test at doctors puts me at 3 weeks and a day...have to go back on Wednesday to check on beta levels again...


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> so test at doctors puts me at 3 weeks and a day...have to go back on Wednesday to check on beta levels again...

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Did they say anything about the spotting?


----------



## Macwooly

LLbean said:


> so test at doctors puts me at 3 weeks and a day...have to go back on Wednesday to check on beta levels again...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I too am curious if they gave you any answers over the spotting


----------



## Indigo77

I thought spotting was normal? LL....can they tell if it is twins? Hahaha


----------



## Desperado167

Llbean,am so so bloody happy for you Hun,:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:happy and healthy nine months,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks all for the support!!!

Doctor did check in there too and she said all looks fine, and that the spotting is perfectly normal...I asked for how long is it normal and she said even the whole 1st trimester!!!! 

kind of anxious and not counting any victories yet until after seeing results from Betas. I go in and then maybe Thursday they can tell me if it is progressing accordingly. MAYBE after that confirmation I will tell my hubby so he can go to the August 3rd Ultrasound appointment. Want him to see the heartbeat ;-) (or two Indigo LOL)


----------



## Macwooly

LLbean said:


> Thanks all for the support!!!
> 
> Doctor did check in there too and she said all looks fine, and that the spotting is perfectly normal...I asked for how long is it normal and she said even the whole 1st trimester!!!!
> 
> kind of anxious and not counting any victories yet until after seeing results from Betas. I go in and then maybe Thursday they can tell me if it is progressing accordingly. MAYBE after that confirmation I will tell my hubby so he can go to the August 3rd Ultrasound appointment. Want him to see the heartbeat ;-) (or two Indigo LOL)

So pleased you have been told all looks fine :)

Loads and loads of sticky thoughts and hoping all keeps going well with your pregnancy :)


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Thanks all for the support!!!
> 
> Doctor did check in there too and she said all looks fine, and that the spotting is perfectly normal...I asked for how long is it normal and she said even the whole 1st trimester!!!!
> 
> kind of anxious and not counting any victories yet until after seeing results from Betas. I go in and then maybe Thursday they can tell me if it is progressing accordingly. MAYBE after that confirmation I will tell my hubby so he can go to the August 3rd Ultrasound appointment. Want him to see the heartbeat ;-) (or two Indigo LOL)

Your DH is gonna guess....you'll be giddy!


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA no, I'm an actress!!!! This will definitely be my Oscar winning performance


----------



## Butterfly67

Just catching up on 7 pages...

Wendy - glad they are gettin you in for a scan, FX for good results

Dmom, just realised we are on the same DPO. Have had lower temps the last 2 days myself but was doing my daily chart study and concluded that temping post O is pretty random and anything could happen!

OMG LLBEAN!!!! Congrats!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Just catching up on 7 pages...
> 
> Wendy - glad they are gettin you in for a scan, FX for good results
> 
> Dmom, just realised we are on the same DPO. Have had lower temps the last 2 days myself but was doing my daily chart study and concluded that temping post O is pretty random and anything could happen!
> 
> OMG LLBEAN!!!! Congrats!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Will you help keep me sane? Lol. I am a train wreck this cycle!


----------



## LLbean

Come on ladies, I need more Bump Budies LOL


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Just catching up on 7 pages...
> 
> Wendy - glad they are gettin you in for a scan, FX for good results
> 
> Dmom, just realised we are on the same DPO. Have had lower temps the last 2 days myself but was doing my daily chart study and concluded that temping post O is pretty random and anything could happen!
> 
> OMG LLBEAN!!!! Congrats!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Will you help keep me sane? Lol. I am a train wreck this cycle!Click to expand...

Not sure I can do the sane thing :wacko: - might start testing at 9DPO myself so we can do synchronised POASing!! :haha:

No testing til then though :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Just catching up on 7 pages...
> 
> Wendy - glad they are gettin you in for a scan, FX for good results
> 
> Dmom, just realised we are on the same DPO. Have had lower temps the last 2 days myself but was doing my daily chart study and concluded that temping post O is pretty random and anything could happen!
> 
> OMG LLBEAN!!!! Congrats!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Will you help keep me sane? Lol. I am a train wreck this cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure I can do the sane thing :wacko: - might start testing at 9DPO myself so we can do synchronised POASing!! :haha:
> 
> No testing til then though :growlmad:Click to expand...

Ok, if you agree that I can POAS on Wednesday, we will POAS together, lol.

Sanity is totally overrated!


----------



## Jennjenn

I wish I was there with you LLBean...but I'm very happy for you!!!:muaha:

I hope all goes well on Wednesday, too! I have read that high Beta numbers can indicate twins!!!

So here is a polling question for my other BNB Buddies - I bought a supply of 25 IC a while back and have used them sporadically to test btw 10-12dpo. Do I really need to wait 10 minutes for the results? 

In my previous pregnancies I had an immediate BFP but I was using Answer or CBE the day before and the day AF was due. Also, I usually only go 12-13dpo before my cycle starts over

AFM - cd7 and looking for a +OPK this weekend! Can't wait for Friday to be here!!! I did remember to BBT this weekend :winkwink:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Nope, high beta HCG can be seen in singleton pregancies just like lower HCG can be seen in twins. I had sky-high HCG and it was a singleton. The only thing that will tell twins or not is an ultrasound!

RE: ICs, I always wait the 10 minutes before calling it a true negative. Sometimes a line will appear immediately if the LH or HCG (depending on OPK vs HPT) are high so obviously you can read sooner than 10 minutes if you see something!


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LL I honestly don't know how you can hold it in! I'd be so transparent :haha: Let us know how the Oscar winning performance is shaping up!!!


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHAHA well I think the fact that I am still in Utter disbelief helps!

if Betas look good I will tell him this weekend. And US is on August 3rd...maybe we do see 2 heart beats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amyc2324

amyc2324 said:


> Okay ladies so I am now 12 dpo. So at 10 dpo I took two tests not with FMU. One was a Rexall brand made by Inverness and the other was an FRER in the pink wrapper. Both had faint positives. I took another FRER and a Clear Blue easy digital with FMU at 11 dpo. The FRER had a faint positive, but the digital said not pregnant. The FRER was a little darker this time but not much. So this morning (12dpo) took another ACCU-Clear and got another faint positive. I am going to try to go get a pee test at the doctor today and see what they say. I have read that the FRER with pink wrapper Accu-clear and Rexall brands can all produce false positives, but i have also read the the CB Digital can produce false negative. How likely do you think it is that I got three false positives on three different brands. All the lines came up within the time limit.


Thanks Ladies!!! I went to the local health clinic here on my lunch break and the doctor confirmed a faint, but POSITIVE BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> well ladies... I got one for ya :shock:

you did it!!!!!! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## LLbean

CONGRATS AMY!!!!

WOW we are on a Roll this month!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Amy!!!! Big congrats!


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls, 

A quick up date from my phone. I had a meeting in radiology this afternoon and i presuaded one of the girls i know to do an ultrasound. She worked in obstetrics before so i thought what the hell. 

The upshot is that there is nothing there. My tubes are clear and there are no cysts and definately no pregnancy. I will still have to go to the EPAU tomorrow for an internal and bloods. If i am PG this month then its still to early to implant so it cant be that so its must be that my levels went up before coming down after the bleeding. Am hoping for a better explanation tomorrow. Not sure if i would have ovulated either if i still had HCG in my system then surely my body would assume i was PG and not release. Who knows. 

Onwards and upwards. I never thought i would ever say this but roll on AF so i can get right back on the ttc bus and test on my Birthday in August.

:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Congratulations Amy :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> A quick up date from my phone. I had a meeting in radiology this afternoon and i presuaded one of the girls i know to do an ultrasound. She worked in obstetrics before so i thought what the hell.
> 
> The upshot is that there is nothing there. My tubes are clear and there are no cysts and definately no pregnancy. I will still have to go to the EPAU tomorrow for an internal and bloods. If i am PG this month then its still to early to implant so it cant be that so its must be that my levels went up before coming down after the bleeding. Am hoping for a better explanation tomorrow. Not sure if i would have ovulated either if i still had HCG in my system then surely my body would assume i was PG and not release. Who knows.
> 
> Onwards and upwards. I never thought i would ever say this but roll on AF so i can get right back on the ttc bus and test on my Birthday in August.
> 
> :hugs:

Sorry to hear your news :hugs: But good you are starting to get some answers so you can move forward :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> well ladies... I got one for ya :shock:

https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/ola.gif

*CONGRATULATIONS HUN* i am so pleased for you. x

https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/fiesta.gif

https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/ola.gif


----------



## dachsundmom

Big hugs Wendy!


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> Thank you ladies...have not told ANYONE but you BNBers LOL
> 
> Not telling hubby yet either...so afraid to break his heart! holding off till Doctor confirms it...and I have my appointment with the fertility specialist on Wednesday! HAHAHA

I totally understand this. I wouldnt be telling hubby either and wont be next month when i get my early BFP. lol


----------



## LLbean

There you go Wendy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mbababy

amyc2324 said:


> amyc2324 said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies so I am now 12 dpo. So at 10 dpo I took two tests not with FMU. One was a Rexall brand made by Inverness and the other was an FRER in the pink wrapper. Both had faint positives. I took another FRER and a Clear Blue easy digital with FMU at 11 dpo. The FRER had a faint positive, but the digital said not pregnant. The FRER was a little darker this time but not much. So this morning (12dpo) took another ACCU-Clear and got another faint positive. I am going to try to go get a pee test at the doctor today and see what they say. I have read that the FRER with pink wrapper Accu-clear and Rexall brands can all produce false positives, but i have also read the the CB Digital can produce false negative. How likely do you think it is that I got three false positives on three different brands. All the lines came up within the time limit.
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies!!! I went to the local health clinic here on my lunch break and the doctor confirmed a faint, but POSITIVE BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

YAY!! Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

so how are the stats for the month on this thread? anyone keeping score yet?


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> LL I honestly don't know how you can hold it in! I'd be so transparent :haha: Let us know how the Oscar winning performance is shaping up!!!

me too! and my DH would not be happy with me if i didn't tell him straight away infact he would sulk for days


----------



## LLbean

Well mine will get over it HAHAHA besides it is only a few days. Believe me, just trying to spare him some potential agony (and also avoiding any slip ups at work!!!! so the weekend should get him prepped)


----------



## Wendyk07

amyc2324 said:


> Okay ladies so I am now 12 dpo. So at 10 dpo I took two tests not with FMU. One was a Rexall brand made by Inverness and the other was an FRER in the pink wrapper. Both had faint positives. I took another FRER and a Clear Blue easy digital with FMU at 11 dpo. The FRER had a faint positive, but the digital said not pregnant. The FRER was a little darker this time but not much. So this morning (12dpo) took another ACCU-Clear and got another faint positive. I am going to try to go get a pee test at the doctor today and see what they say. I have read that the FRER with pink wrapper Accu-clear and Rexall brands can all produce false positives, but i have also read the the CB Digital can produce false negative. How likely do you think it is that I got three false positives on three different brands. All the lines came up within the time limit.

I think you would still be to early with the CB digi. I find it strange that three differenct brands would give you false positives.
I hope this is your BFP.

:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

YAY Amy!!!! So that is 2 :bfp: today!!! I was keeping track of stats, we still need Shmoo to check in, she was having faint + HPT on ICs late last week. If she is also a :bfp: then we have 7 so far!!!

Oh Wendy, sorry hun :hugs: That is really confusing and doesn't make sense. I think that if you are only 3-4 weeks it may be too early to see, so wait until tomorrow before you dismiss this entirely. Some blood work will definitely help in clarifying things!


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Well mine will get over it HAHAHA besides it is only a few days. Believe me, just trying to spare him some potential agony (and also avoiding any slip ups at work!!!! so the weekend should get him prepped)

i absolutely know where your coming from :hugs: i have already offered congrats on the other thread but again congratulations and wishing you a really happy and healthy 9 months. How exciting!!! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Thank you...again, it has not sunk in just yet...maybe by the end of the week it will HAHAHA


----------



## Jodes2011

Sorry Wendy i'm sure you'll be back to ttc very soon! :hugs: I do find it so strange as to why your HCG levels would completely come down (didn't you do a HPT and it was negative once bleeding started?) and then go back up again. The mind boggles!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Wendy :hugs:

I just want to check I'm not being counted in your BFP score - I kind of gate crashed your thread to speak to Wendy :blush: and I'm not over 35 :blush:

Also, started bleeding today so probably wasn't a BFP either :(


----------



## Junebug_CJ

puppycat :-( :hugs: I wasn't counting you in the 6 or 7 BFPs. I hope for you it's just spotting which can be seen at the start in first tri :dust:


----------



## LLbean

yup, that is me, spotting too!


----------



## puppycat

LLbean said:


> yup, that is me, spotting too!

Are you worried hun? Is it normal? I don't remember spotting with my daughter :(


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Many people have it, and sometimes throughout the entire first trimester. It can be completely normal!


----------



## TTCinLA

Hi All-
Been reading your posts and wish everyone lots of babydust! I'm trying for my second. My first just turned 8 months and I'm still breastfeeding (not exclusively). I haven't had a period since January 2010, which is great, but challenging when you're trying to conceive. I believe I am 7 DPO, but time will tell if I'm even in the ballpark. It's not any easier the second time around. I had complications with my delivery last year-C Section (induced), twisted fallopian tube resulting in an engorged cyst and removal, and emergency appendectomy--and yet here I am trying my luck at being preggo once again! Best of luck to you all (I know I really need it)!!


----------



## LLbean

puppycat said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> yup, that is me, spotting too!
> 
> Are you worried hun? Is it normal? I don't remember spotting with my daughter :(Click to expand...

The doctor today examined me and said it is perfectly normal indeed, like mentioned by Junebug, even for the whole first trimester it can be normal.

I did too a bit with my daughter 21 years ago LOL


----------



## Mon_n_john

So happy for you, many, many congrats!!!


----------



## LLbean

Thank you!


----------



## dmama

Hi ladies...
Just wanted to jump into the over 35 mix and share with you that I just got my first:bfp: ever!

The official beta is tomorrow, but I am 11dp2dt with my second go at IVF (and yes, I am using my own eggs!!). I know there is a long way to go between here and healthy delivery, so I am still very cautiously optimistic and happy!!! Please send prayers and positive thoughts!!!

Ladies, never give up hope!!!!!
:cloud9:

:dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Dmama,congrats,fabulous news from a fellow 44 year old,happy and healthy nine months,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Congrats!


----------



## mrsdh

Wow that wonderful news dmama. Congratulations !!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

That is so wonderful, yay!


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Dmama!!!


----------



## dmama

LLbean said:


> Congrats Dmama!!!


Thanks and congrats to you as well!!!


----------



## crystal443

Congrats dmama and LLBean:hugs: Hope you both have a H&H nine months:thumbup:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

What a wonderful blessing! Ascending prayers for you :) Congratulations!


----------



## dmama

Fallen Ambers said:


> What a wonderful blessing! Ascending prayers for you :) Congratulations!



Thank you so much dear...
I am sorry for the loss of your twins. I pray your next IUI brings you a healthy baby...

:hugs:


----------



## lala1214

Hi all!

I'm just popping in to say congrats to all the BFPs!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs: to the BFNs

And to say I'm out for the month... :witch:

I can't be too sad though since we were way too lazy in the BD dept... This cycle I've got a whole mess of IC OPKs waiting and am planning to continue temping and throw in SMEP. Today is CD 6 and I'm ready!

Best of luck to everyone... I don't get to post too often, but know I'm throwing :dust: at you every chance I get!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lala sorry :witch: got you :hugs: :dust: for next cycle!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

amyc2324 said:


> amyc2324 said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies so I am now 12 dpo. So at 10 dpo I took two tests not with FMU. One was a Rexall brand made by Inverness and the other was an FRER in the pink wrapper. Both had faint positives. I took another FRER and a Clear Blue easy digital with FMU at 11 dpo. The FRER had a faint positive, but the digital said not pregnant. The FRER was a little darker this time but not much. So this morning (12dpo) took another ACCU-Clear and got another faint positive. I am going to try to go get a pee test at the doctor today and see what they say. I have read that the FRER with pink wrapper Accu-clear and Rexall brands can all produce false positives, but i have also read the the CB Digital can produce false negative. How likely do you think it is that I got three false positives on three different brands. All the lines came up within the time limit.
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies!!! I went to the local health clinic here on my lunch break and the doctor confirmed a faint, but POSITIVE BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

CONGRATULATIONS HUN

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. :happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> Wendy :hugs:
> 
> I just want to check I'm not being counted in your BFP score - I kind of gate crashed your thread to speak to Wendy :blush: and I'm not over 35 :blush:
> 
> Also, started bleeding today so probably wasn't a BFP either :(

Nope I know your age Hun. 60+? Yeah. Lol


----------



## shmoo75

Wendy - :hugs::hugs: to you hun. I can't understand why you were getting :bfn:'s once the bleeding started and now :bfp:'s maybe an internal us is needed to see anything as it could be too small to be picked up on a normal us. Thinking of you today

Llbean - :happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats hun fx that all goes well for you.

Amy - :happydance::happydance: congrats to you too hun again my fx for you too

Dmama - that is such good news to hear

AFM - Sorry is awol Sunday and Monday but, those are OH's days off and was kept busy with him and DD and we had dinner guests Sunday so no chance of getting on here until last night to catch up! I have posted my poas pics on the poas thread and I am really:confused:! Last night and this morning I felt sick, bloaty, pain in my left side and generally crampy feeling like :witch: was about to hit me with the mother of all visits(one from hell where I would be turned into the she-devil for the duration of her visit!)I also feel wet downstairs all the time like I have just come on! If I haven't had a visit from :witch: by the weekend I might be tempted to crack open my FRER. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Wendyk07

shmoo75 said:


> Wendy - :hugs::hugs: to you hun. I can't understand why you were getting :bfn:'s once the bleeding started and now :bfp:'s maybe an internal us is needed to see anything as it could be too small to be picked up on a normal us. Thinking of you today
> 
> Llbean - :happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats hun fx that all goes well for you.
> 
> Amy - :happydance::happydance: congrats to you too hun again my fx for you too
> 
> Dmama - that is such good news to hear
> 
> 
> AFM - Sorry is awol Sunday and Monday but, those are OH's days off and was kept busy with him and DD and we had dinner guests Sunday so no chance of getting on here until last night to catch up! I have posted my poas pics on the poas thread and I am really:confused:! Last night and this morning I felt sick, bloaty, pain in my left side and generally crampy feeling like :witch: was about to hit me with the mother of all visits(one from hell where I would be turned into the she-devil for the duration of her visit!)I also feel wet downstairs all the time like I have just come on! If I haven't had a visit from :witch: by the weekend I might be tempted to crack open my FRER. What do you ladies think?

Thanks Hun.

I would crack open the frer at the weekend Hun. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

lala1214 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm just popping in to say congrats to all the BFPs!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs: to the BFNs
> 
> And to say I'm out for the month... :witch:
> 
> I can't be too sad though since we were way too lazy in the BD dept... This cycle I've got a whole mess of IC OPKs waiting and am planning to continue temping and throw in SMEP. Today is CD 6 and I'm ready!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone... I don't get to post too often, but know I'm throwing :dust: at you every chance I get!

So sorry the old bag got you Hun. :hugs:


----------



## Conina

Wow 6 pages and three new BFP's to catch up on!! Congrats ladies, H&H 9 months :happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to Wendy and Lala.

Shmoo - looking forward to hearing when you've FRER-ed.

AFM, CD14 today so the :sex:athon has started!! I'm trying to kind of follow SMEP this month, without telling DH obviously :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> Many people have it, and sometimes throughout the entire first trimester. It can be completely normal!

I had spotting with my first baby until around 10 weeks and then stopped completely. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

TTCinLA said:


> Hi All-
> Been reading your posts and wish everyone lots of babydust! I'm trying for my second. My first just turned 8 months and I'm still breastfeeding (not exclusively). I haven't had a period since January 2010, which is great, but challenging when you're trying to conceive. I believe I am 7 DPO, but time will tell if I'm even in the ballpark. It's not any easier the second time around. I had complications with my delivery last year-C Section (induced), twisted fallopian tube resulting in an engorged cyst and removal, and emergency appendectomy--and yet here I am trying my luck at being preggo once again! Best of luck to you all (I know I really need it)!!

Blimey you have had it rough :hugs::hugs: good luck and i'm sure it will happen again very soon! 

PS love your pic it's just made me laugh


----------



## Jodes2011

dmama said:


> Hi ladies...
> Just wanted to jump into the over 35 mix and share with you that I just got my first:bfp: ever!
> 
> The official beta is tomorrow, but I am 11dp2dt with my second go at IVF (and yes, I am using my own eggs!!). I know there is a long way to go between here and healthy delivery, so I am still very cautiously optimistic and happy!!! Please send prayers and positive thoughts!!!
> 
> Ladies, never give up hope!!!!!
> :cloud9:
> 
> :dust:

Many congratulations i'm really happy for you. I hope you have a wonderful and happy experience of pregnancy. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats Dmama, really pleased for you :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

OK, for some reason I caved this morning at 8DPO knowing that there was really no chance of getting a BFP at this stage - but I had had a really vivid dream where I was pregnant so I thought what the heck. Anyway, please tell me that you don't see anything here...



ETA Off to the doc for day 21 tests in 15 mins so will catch up with your opinions when I get back...


----------



## TessieTwo

Hello ladies

Firstly, HUGE congrats to all the BFPs!! Wonderful to see them all - wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:

Secondly, I feel bad to rain on the BFP parade but the :witch: got me yesterday a day early - with lots of lovely cramps, worst for a while. Feeling pretty low, I had a PMA right though this month, kind of a "what will be will be" but now I get to the point where AF arrives I feel really deflated :(

Good luck to the rest of the July testers, lots and lots of :dust:

xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Butterfly, I can't be upset with you...I'll probably cave too! :hugs:

Do you see an evap IRL?


----------



## Jodes2011

TessieTwo said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Firstly, HUGE congrats to all the BFPs!! Wonderful to see them all - wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:
> 
> Secondly, I feel bad to rain on the BFP parade but the :witch: got me yesterday a day early - with lots of lovely cramps, worst for a while. Feeling pretty low, I had a PMA right though this month, kind of a "what will be will be" but now I get to the point where AF arrives I feel really deflated :(
> 
> Good luck to the rest of the July testers, lots and lots of :dust:
> 
> xx

Really sorry she got you this month it is a crappy feeling no matter how much you tell yourself what will be will be. Hang in there it will happen! :hugs: xx


----------



## TessieTwo

Jodes2011 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> 
> Firstly, HUGE congrats to all the BFPs!! Wonderful to see them all - wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:
> 
> Secondly, I feel bad to rain on the BFP parade but the :witch: got me yesterday a day early - with lots of lovely cramps, worst for a while. Feeling pretty low, I had a PMA right though this month, kind of a "what will be will be" but now I get to the point where AF arrives I feel really deflated :(
> 
> Good luck to the rest of the July testers, lots and lots of :dust:
> 
> xx
> 
> Really sorry she got you this month it is a crappy feeling no matter how much you tell yourself what will be will be. Hang in there it will happen! :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Thanks Jodes :hugs: I just need to try to find my PMA again - difficult when you are a natural pessimist to begin with! :dohh:

xx


----------



## Wendyk07

TessieTwo said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Firstly, HUGE congrats to all the BFPs!! Wonderful to see them all - wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:
> 
> Secondly, I feel bad to rain on the BFP parade but the :witch: got me yesterday a day early - with lots of lovely cramps, worst for a while. Feeling pretty low, I had a PMA right though this month, kind of a "what will be will be" but now I get to the point where AF arrives I feel really deflated :(
> 
> Good luck to the rest of the July testers, lots and lots of :dust:
> 
> xx

Sorry the old bag got you this month. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

:hugs::hugs: Sorry Hun, I don't see anything but it's still early yet.


----------



## Macwooly

Tessietwo :hugs: Sorry the old hag got you :hugs: Loads of :dust: for you new cycle :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Oh Butterfly, I can't be upset with you...I'll probably cave too! :hugs:
> 
> Do you see an evap IRL?

:)

Yes I think I can see a really really faint line!!! I thought evap line so I tried googling but I'm still not really sure. The "line" appeared within 2 mins so not sure if that would be evap or not... oh well, no stress, I will just test again tomorrow as planned! I'm all set for a BFN so not setting myself up too much!

GL if you do cave :hugs: :hugs:

TessieToo - sorry the witch got you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly, I did cave...BFN; the test is on the POAS thread, lol. I swear I see something on yours, I just don't know if it has any color.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

TessieTwo, sorry :witch: got you :hugs:

Wendy, keep us posted! I really think something is going on but too small to see with ultrasound. Hope the blood work clarifies things!

Butterfly I do see a faint line :happydance: Looking forward to seeing tomorrow's!!!

I have cramps as we speak. :grr: :witch: stay away!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug- it's too early for AF!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I know, that's why I'm confused. It hurts and feels like AF already. Left sided and radiates into my back. Will go get checked out if it continues. All I need now is a pancreatitis attack :grr:


----------



## TessieTwo

Thanks ladies for the :hugs: and kind words :)

I had PMT symptoms from mid cycle so I kind of knew that it wouldn't be my month but I was doing a lot of this :ignore: to the sore boobs, crying episodes and carb cravings as it only means one thing, that Auntie Flo is coming to town and she's going to be wanting to stay at my house! The old bag! :grr:


xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> I know, that's why I'm confused. It hurts and feels like AF already. Left sided and radiates into my back. Will go get checked out if it continues. All I need now is a pancreatitis attack :grr:

Could be implantation, could be your pancreas...it could be anything you want, lol. BUt, it is too early for AF..but, since you have the MD after your name, I am sure you SS in other ways. Just like when I was in the psych world, I could open the DSM-IV and diagnose myself with anything at any given time, lol. :wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

From the time I posted at home to now at work, cramps magically gone. Likely just gut something or other! OR I'm coming down with something, my temps just keep going up and up in the last 5 days. Not really symtom spotting, just trying to figure out why I have cramps :haha: Damn, where is Bubba when I need her? Us MD SSers need to stick together :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> From the time I posted at home to now at work, cramps magically gone. Likely just gut something or other! OR I'm coming down with something, my temps just keep going up and up in the last 5 days. Not really symtom spotting, just trying to figure out why I have cramps :haha: Damn, where is Bubba when I need her? Us MD SSers need to stick together :rofl:

No MD here, lol. Like my dad always said...you're a psychologist, not the type of doctor that actually helps people, lol.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> From the time I posted at home to now at work, cramps magically gone. Likely just gut something or other! OR I'm coming down with something, my temps just keep going up and up in the last 5 days. Not really symtom spotting, just trying to figure out why I have cramps :haha: Damn, where is Bubba when I need her? Us MD SSers need to stick together :rofl:
> 
> No MD here, lol. Like my dad always said...you're a psychologist, not the type of doctor that actually helps people, lol.Click to expand...

AHAHAHA I love your dad LOL

My ex father in law would tease my ex husband (does marketing & research) by saying he had the perfect job....people paid him so he would tell them what to do HAHAHA


----------



## Conina

dachsundmom said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> From the time I posted at home to now at work, cramps magically gone. Likely just gut something or other! OR I'm coming down with something, my temps just keep going up and up in the last 5 days. Not really symtom spotting, just trying to figure out why I have cramps :haha: Damn, where is Bubba when I need her? Us MD SSers need to stick together :rofl:
> 
> No MD here, lol. Like my dad always said...you're a psychologist, not the type of doctor that actually helps people, lol.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: 

I can laugh because compared to what people say about me as a lawyer, that's a compliment!!


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> From the time I posted at home to now at work, cramps magically gone. Likely just gut something or other! OR I'm coming down with something, my temps just keep going up and up in the last 5 days. Not really symtom spotting, just trying to figure out why I have cramps :haha: Damn, where is Bubba when I need her? Us MD SSers need to stick together :rofl:
> 
> No MD here, lol. Like my dad always said...you're a psychologist, not the type of doctor that actually helps people, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> AHAHAHA I love your dad LOL
> 
> My ex father in law would tease my ex husband (does marketing & research) by saying he had the perfect job....people paid him so he would tell them what to do HAHAHAClick to expand...

That's too funny! My dad used to tell me that if I insisted on going into that world, that I have the decency to a least become a psychiatrist, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

In all honesty, I am much better this time around than last month: last month would have been an "oops" as timing-wise it wouldn't have been ideal, so I was more high-strung about it all. This time around, I'm not even bothering jotting down symptoms on FF. I was POAS at 4-5DPO in June! :rofl:

LL how are you this morning? Is it sinking in yet?

Wendy, waiting to read you!!! Hope things are going well, I know you're apt has come and gone by now. Hope it went as well as it could :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> From the time I posted at home to now at work, cramps magically gone. Likely just gut something or other! OR I'm coming down with something, my temps just keep going up and up in the last 5 days. Not really symtom spotting, just trying to figure out why I have cramps :haha: Damn, where is Bubba when I need her? Us MD SSers need to stick together :rofl:
> 
> No MD here, lol. Like my dad always said...you're a psychologist, not the type of doctor that actually helps people, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I can laugh because compared to what people say about me as a lawyer, that's a compliment!!Click to expand...

Did I mention that I recently finished another degree in political science and am considering sitting for the LSATs, lol.


----------



## Conina

dachsundmom said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> From the time I posted at home to now at work, cramps magically gone. Likely just gut something or other! OR I'm coming down with something, my temps just keep going up and up in the last 5 days. Not really symtom spotting, just trying to figure out why I have cramps :haha: Damn, where is Bubba when I need her? Us MD SSers need to stick together :rofl:
> 
> No MD here, lol. Like my dad always said...you're a psychologist, not the type of doctor that actually helps people, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I can laugh because compared to what people say about me as a lawyer, that's a compliment!!Click to expand...
> 
> Did I mention that I recently finished another degree in political science and am considering sitting for the LSATs, lol.Click to expand...

Oooh not sure you want to be a psychologist AND a lawyer. It's better not to analyse whether your clients are lying or not LOL


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:thumbup: Another permanent student! I was sad to start working and "real life" after my 16 years of university :rofl: I want to audit courses when baby is older... Miss it!


----------



## Mon_n_john

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> From the time I posted at home to now at work, cramps magically gone. Likely just gut something or other! OR I'm coming down with something, my temps just keep going up and up in the last 5 days. Not really symtom spotting, just trying to figure out why I have cramps :haha: Damn, where is Bubba when I need her? Us MD SSers need to stick together :rofl:
> 
> No MD here, lol. Like my dad always said...you're a psychologist, not the type of doctor that actually helps people, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> AHAHAHA I love your dad LOL
> 
> My ex father in law would tease my ex husband (does marketing & research) by saying he had the perfect job....people paid him so he would tell them what to do HAHAHAClick to expand...

That's too funny. What a coinky, dink. I actually have a degree in psychology but I am a statistician by trade which involves a lot of research. It probably explains why I am constantly researching symptoms and tests and every other detail about TTC. I swear, I'm not obsessed or anything lol :blush:


----------



## shmoo75

TT - sorry the old hag bag got you hun.

June - I had the same last night and this morning all gone now and(touches wood)no visit from:witch:yet. Very strange.com


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> LL how are you this morning? Is it sinking in yet?

yes and no...hahaha. Well I am spotting a bit more than yesterday again and cramps...and I thought it was going away...the test lines look a tab bit darker but then again, HCG would still be in there right?

I seem to recall spotting for a while with my daughter (which is why I was convinced my period was coming... but I don't remember how long I did that for LOL

I am a bit nauseous today (but I could be just panicking from the spotting thing) I wish it was Thursday already and I had my comparative results from my Betas!


----------



## Desperado167

Junebug_CJ said:


> From the time I posted at home to now at work, cramps magically gone. Likely just gut something or other! OR I'm coming down with something, my temps just keep going up and up in the last 5 days. Not really symtom spotting, just trying to figure out why I have cramps :haha: Damn, where is Bubba when I need her? Us MD SSers need to stick together :rofl:

Keeping everything fixed for you Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Mon_n_john said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> From the time I posted at home to now at work, cramps magically gone. Likely just gut something or other! OR I'm coming down with something, my temps just keep going up and up in the last 5 days. Not really symtom spotting, just trying to figure out why I have cramps :haha: Damn, where is Bubba when I need her? Us MD SSers need to stick together :rofl:
> 
> No MD here, lol. Like my dad always said...you're a psychologist, not the type of doctor that actually helps people, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> AHAHAHA I love your dad LOL
> 
> My ex father in law would tease my ex husband (does marketing & research) by saying he had the perfect job....people paid him so he would tell them what to do HAHAHAClick to expand...
> 
> That's too funny. What a coinky, dink. I actually have a degree in psychology but I am a statistician by trade which involves a lot of research. It probably explains why I am constantly researching symptoms and tests and every other detail about TTC. I swear, I'm not obsessed or anything lol :blush:Click to expand...

HAHAHA well the ex in question is also a Psychology major...but he does Qualitative research


----------



## LLbean

Conina said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> From the time I posted at home to now at work, cramps magically gone. Likely just gut something or other! OR I'm coming down with something, my temps just keep going up and up in the last 5 days. Not really symtom spotting, just trying to figure out why I have cramps :haha: Damn, where is Bubba when I need her? Us MD SSers need to stick together :rofl:
> 
> No MD here, lol. Like my dad always said...you're a psychologist, not the type of doctor that actually helps people, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I can laugh because compared to what people say about me as a lawyer, that's a compliment!!Click to expand...

My new hubby is a lawyer too HAHAHA


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LL looks like there is great progression on your line!!! It would be fading if AF was coming, not getting stronger. Hang in there, only 2 more days!!! :hugs: And the nausea may be a good thing!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Wendy,thinking of u today,hope all was well,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Butterfly,can't really see much on this iPad but hope tomorrow is more positive,soooooooooo excited for you, llbean ,hope the spotting clears soon,am sure u are super excited ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina- I don't consider myself a psychologist bc I didn't practice for more than one day and I knew during my internship that I was in the wrong profession. If I pursue my JD, it's only so I can teach con law somewhere, as that is my passion. But, here's the psych in me; I don't so much care what a person does, but more so the why..in law, you can skirt the issue by not asking the question, in psych, you have to ask all of the questions to get anywhere and the answers are usually very ugly, lol.

Junebug- if I could get paid to stay in school and not worry about an acutal profession, my next degree would be in French, lol.


----------



## LLbean

yes, breathing deep here LOL

I guess I freak out too cause at the doctors office the nurse immediately said "why are did you even test if you are not late yet?" I was like "actually yes I am late, my longest cycles are 28 days and we are also TTC?" then doctor said too that it was really early...no wonder people only find out when they are 2 months! who the heck waits that long to check???


----------



## Junebug_CJ

DMom, I would drop everything if I won the lotto and do degrees in Anthropology, Paleontology and Medieval history!  I'm already lining up the plans for when I retire in 20 years :rofl: So impressed you'd study French, c'est très bien :thumbup:

LL, I think she's full of *beep*. No one waits that long to test. Some docs have policies in place to not see patients until at least 8 weeks, but in the over 35 years category, they really should! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> LL, I think she's full of *beep*. No one waits that long to test. Some docs have policies in place to not see patients until at least 8 weeks, but in the over 35 years category, they really should! :hugs:

OH speaking of that, they only do Gynecology there...they take it as far as the 6 week ultrasound to check for heartbeat but then they send you off...so I asked if I would be referred to a high risk specialist cause of my age and she said "nah, there is a group here in town that handles everything...I mean if they want to send you to a high risk specialist just for an evaluation it would be up to them but I think you are fine"

...Thoughts?


----------



## Suki73

Junebug_CJ said:


> DMom, I would drop everything if I won the lotto and do degrees in Anthropology, Paleontology and Medieval history!  I'm already lining up the plans for when I retire in 20 years :rofl: So impressed you'd study French, c'est très bien :thumbup:

Dmom and Junebug, me too! :) I work in the law but have a Ph.D. in an unrelated field. Go figure. 

I don't think it's good ever to be finished with learnin' though...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I agree. Over 35 years doesn't necessarily place you in high risk category unless something else comes up (gestational diabetes, hypertension, etc...). I don't think there is anything wrong being followed by regular OBs!

I will be followed by my family doctor for this pregnancy :thumbup: My friend who is a high risk OB and followed me for my daughter will only be involved to do my CVS at 11 weeks and then the C-section.


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> DMom, I would drop everything if I won the lotto and do degrees in Anthropology, Paleontology and Medieval history!  I'm already lining up the plans for when I retire in 20 years :rofl: So impressed you'd study French, c'est très bien :thumbup:
> 
> LL, I think she's full of *beep*. No one waits that long to test. Some docs have policies in place to not see patients until at least 8 weeks, but in the over 35 years category, they really should! :hugs:

I agree with Junebug, you doc is being an as*! 

I am just a few credit short of an anthropology minor, lol. My SIL is in Bulgaria right now doing research.


----------



## bradsbeb

i'm out, af showed today, a day early :(


----------



## TessieTwo

bradsbeb said:


> i'm out, af showed today, a day early :(


:hugs: Sorry to hear that, mine came a day early as well - I suppose the best way of looking at it is we are a day closer to a BFP, not easy to think that when the witch has turned up I know...have some more :hugs:

Tess
xx


----------



## dachsundmom

bradsbeb said:


> i'm out, af showed today, a day early :(

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

so sorry about the witch showing for you ladies...:hugs:

Don't give up!


----------



## Macwooly

bradsbeb said:


> i'm out, af showed today, a day early :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls, I am just this minute back. Was in the EPAU for hours. I saw so many people. The first thing they did was ultrasound and like yesterday there was nothing there but tubes clear and no cysts or anything sinister. They then made me do a pregnancy test and the positive result came up in less than 10 seconds so someone else came in and they took another test with the same sample and again positive came up within 10 seconds. I think I have them stumped. They took blood and I have to go back Friday morning for a 2nd set followed by a phone call on Monday and possible another appointment. They couldnt understand why the 2nd pg test was positive( I think they said 100miu) when the bleeding and CP was on the 29th of June. Guess I am a weird one.


----------



## LLbean

Wendy, could you perhaps actually be pregnant?


----------



## dachsundmom

Same question as LL?


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> Wendy, could you perhaps actually be pregnant?

There was nothing on the ultrasound and the uterus lining was thin so nothing implanted. We were NTNP this month but I think I might have O'd last Tuesday so it would be far to early for anything to show. Then again if my hcg levels are still high then O might not have happened at all.

I was hoping fir answers today but I think they are as confused as I am.


----------



## LLbean

well it is all very strange indeed, but we are all different and unique...hope you get answers soon and that they are good ones!


----------



## Conina

dachsundmom said:



> Conina- I don't consider myself a psychologist bc I didn't practice for more than one day and I knew during my internship that I was in the wrong profession. If I pursue my JD, it's only so I can teach con law somewhere, as that is my passion. But, here's the psych in me; I don't so much care what a person does, but more so the why..in law, you can skirt the issue by not asking the question, in psych, you have to ask all of the questions to get anywhere and the answers are usually very ugly, lol.
> 
> Junebug- if I could get paid to stay in school and not worry about an acutal profession, my next degree would be in French, lol.

Funny, if I could give it all up and start again, I would be a french teacher. My degree was Law with French and I lived there for a year - fab times...

Wendy - this is all so weird. I really hope there's a bean in there somewhere!


----------



## puppycat

Wendy hopefully the bloods will give you more of an idea, at least then you know if the HCG is rising or falling. When will you get the first BETA result?


----------



## Butterfly67

That is very strange wendy, hope you get some answers soon :shrug:


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> Wendy hopefully the bloods will give you more of an idea, at least then you know if the HCG is rising or falling. When will you get the first BETA result?

They are going to call me tomorrow Hun. :hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

TessieTwo said:


> bradsbeb said:
> 
> 
> i'm out, af showed today, a day early :(
> 
> 
> :hugs: Sorry to hear that, mine came a day early as well - I suppose the best way of looking at it is we are a day closer to a BFP, not easy to think that when the witch has turned up I know...have some more :hugs:
> 
> Tess
> xxClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to both of you...sorry the :witch: got you...:cry:

Wendy...very weird...I hope the mystery unravels soon!! :hugs: in the meantime!


----------



## TTCinLA

> Blimey you have had it rough :hugs::hugs: good luck and i'm sure it will happen again very soon!
> 
> PS love your pic it's just made me laugh

I did have a tough time, but some things are out of our hands and humor seems to get me through things. Best to you! :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Wendy - at least they are doing something. when you go back on friday can you ask if they will consider doing an internal us?


----------



## wana b a mom

congrats to all who have gotten a:bfp:!! and all the :dust:needed to the ones still yet to test. Go girls!!!!! :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wishing4abump

Massive congratulations to all the ladies with new bfps today! Wow it is definitely a busy month! 
I am now cd23 of a 28 day cycle and testes bfn with fmu and ic today. No af symptoms at all yet though which is unusual. Preparing for another bfn cycle - my 11th. Beginning to think it will never happen.


----------



## Butterfly67

Wishing4abump said:


> Massive congratulations to all the ladies with new bfps today! Wow it is definitely a busy month!
> I am now cd23 of a 28 day cycle and testes bfn with fmu and ic today. No af symptoms at all yet though which is unusual. Preparing for another bfn cycle - my 11th. Beginning to think it will never happen.

As wendy says, it is not over until the :witch: arrives so good luck W4AB :hugs:


----------



## Wishing4abump

Thanks Butterfly and good luck to you! It's just hard seeing bfn's month after month. We're all in this together though !!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendy great to hear from you! I am so sorry you're not getting answers today but it seems at least you're now being taken seriously and they're doing the proper work-up :hugs: Hope they sort this out soon!

Bradsbeb sorry :witch: got you.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

DMom I forgot to comment earlier, I *think* I see a line on your stick?? How long after peeing was the photo taken? You posted it in the POAS thread or here? I can't find it anymore!


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> DMom I forgot to comment earlier, I *think* I see a line on your stick?? How long after peeing was the photo taken? You posted it in the POAS thread or here? I can't find it anymore!

It's on the POAS section and that is around 3-4 minutes.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup, I see something!


----------



## Indigo77

DMom...What time do u get home from work? :test:

Ok....i am testing on July 31st and August 1st...It's a LONG SHOT, though....


----------



## Junebug_CJ

What Indigo said! :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

yes, listen to Indigo LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

There is no line there...look at the original!


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> yes, listen to Indigo LOL

If you tell DH tonight, DMom will POAS.....:haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK so I looked again, I got it mixed up with the other early IC that got posted... Did you keep it? Check to see if there is a faint line when you get home from work. My 8DPO + only appeared after about 1 hour. Then got darker the next day (appeared after about 15 minutes) then within 1 minute on 10DPO. Digi + only on 11DPO!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> yes, listen to Indigo LOL
> 
> If you tell DH tonight, DMom will POAS.....:haha:Click to expand...

Sometimes I think you suck, lol. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA Indigo...NOT TELLING HIM TILL SUNDAY! Sorry, you clearly don't have the family I do (or my hubby's big mouth LOL)

You guys should be HONORED I told you before anyone else!:winkwink:


----------



## cissyhope

****gate crasher*** Hello! am i in the right place and can i join you? Im 6dpo and ttc my second :flower: Im 38 years old and it took us a while to have my LO so we are not hanging around this time and iv only just got Af back (had one) Im taking b50complex,angus castus and cyclogest as i think i have low progestrone. x


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> yes, listen to Indigo LOL
> 
> If you tell DH tonight, DMom will POAS.....:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes I think you suck, lol. :hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

cissyhope said:


> ****gate crasher*** Hello! am i in the right place and can i join you? Im 6dpo and ttc my second :flower: Im 38 years old and it took us a while to have my LO so we are not hanging around this time and iv only just got Af back (had one) Im taking b50complex,angus castus and cyclogest as i think i have low progestrone. x

Yada...yada....yada....when will u POAS?:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## cissyhope

:


Indigo77 said:


> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> ****gate crasher*** Hello! am i in the right place and can i join you? Im 6dpo and ttc my second :flower: Im 38 years old and it took us a while to have my LO so we are not hanging around this time and iv only just got Af back (had one) Im taking b50complex,angus castus and cyclogest as i think i have low progestrone. x
> 
> Yada...yada....yada....when will u POAS?:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

 Whats POAS? :blush: :haha:


----------



## Wishing4abump

cissyhope said:


> ****gate crasher*** Hello! am i in the right place and can i join you? Im 6dpo and ttc my second :flower: Im 38 years old and it took us a while to have my LO so we are not hanging around this time and iv only just got Af back (had one) Im taking b50complex,angus castus and cyclogest as i think i have low progestrone. x

Hi Cissyhope. I'm new to this thread as well but everyone has made me really welcome. I'm interested in the supplements you are taking. What are their benefits? I have been ttc for 11pmyhs now, although I have 3 children aged 20 - 12 who I had no problems conceiving at all. I don't know what's causing my problems this time and would be keen to try anything that could help! Hope you get a result quickly this time!


----------



## cissyhope

Think iv worked it out :haha: is it" piss on a stick?" :lol:


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> HAHAHA Indigo...NOT TELLING HIM TILL SUNDAY! Sorry, you clearly don't have the family I do (or my hubby's big mouth LOL)
> 
> You guys should be HONORED I told you before anyone else!:winkwink:


We're honored....we're honored.....sheeesh, I was kidding around, woman....:haha::haha::haha:

Well...I POAS...OPK...
last night it was almost positive...
this morning was the same....
the one I just did is definitely positive....
My temp was way down this morning....
so I am assuming today is OD....:growlmad:
it's probably too late, but will be BDing as soon as I collect DH from airport....
Oh, and i had ewcm this morning, but now it is creamy already.....:growlmad:

Somebody shoot me....


----------



## Wishing4abump

Wishing4abump said:


> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> ****gate crasher*** Hello! am i in the right place and can i join you? Im 6dpo and ttc my second :flower: Im 38 years old and it took us a while to have my LO so we are not hanging around this time and iv only just got Af back (had one) Im taking b50complex,angus castus and cyclogest as i think i have low progestrone. x
> 
> Hi Cissyhope. I'm new to this thread as well but everyone has made me really welcome. I'm interested in the supplements you are taking. What are their benefits? I have been ttc for 11pmyhs now, although I have 3 children aged 20 - 12 who I had no problems conceiving at all. I don't know what's causing my problems this time and would be keen to try anything that could help! Hope you get a result quickly this time!Click to expand...

Sorry that's 11 months not whatever came up! Bad typing!


----------



## Indigo77

cissyhope said:


> :
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> ****gate crasher*** Hello! am i in the right place and can i join you? Im 6dpo and ttc my second :flower: Im 38 years old and it took us a while to have my LO so we are not hanging around this time and iv only just got Af back (had one) Im taking b50complex,angus castus and cyclogest as i think i have low progestrone. x
> 
> Yada...yada....yada....when will u POAS?:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Whats POAS? :blush: :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha:...I love newbies!:winkwink:...:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Cissy....yes, you guessed correctly.....:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Oh, and did I mention his flight is delayed.....Seemingly, the gods are against us.....


----------



## cissyhope

Wishing4abump said:


> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> ****gate crasher*** Hello! am i in the right place and can i join you? Im 6dpo and ttc my second :flower: Im 38 years old and it took us a while to have my LO so we are not hanging around this time and iv only just got Af back (had one) Im taking b50complex,angus castus and cyclogest as i think i have low progestrone. x
> 
> Hi Cissyhope. I'm new to this thread as well but everyone has made me really welcome. I'm interested in the supplements you are taking. What are their benefits? I have been ttc for 11pmyhs now, although I have 3 children aged 20 - 12 who I had no problems conceiving at all. I don't know what's causing my problems this time and would be keen to try anything that could help! Hope you get a result quickly this time!Click to expand...

 Hello :wave: the supplements are all to help with my luteal phase as i worked out that it was a little short 9-10 days. After a few years of ttc,the last time we ttc i used cyclogest progesterone and got my bfp. Are you charting and checking you secretions :blush: i found this book fab "taking charge of your fertility" by Toni Weschler I wish i had her book at the beginning of my journey. Have you had any tests done? x


----------



## Wishing4abump

Hi Cissyhope. I'm new to this thread as well but everyone has made me really welcome. I'm interested in the supplements you are taking. What are their benefits? I have been ttc for 11pmyhs now, although I have 3 children aged 20 - 12 who I had no problems conceiving at all. I don't know what's causing my problems this time and would be keen to try anything that could help! Hope you get a result quickly this time![/QUOTE] 
Hello :wave: the supplements are all to help with my luteal phase as i worked out that it was a little short 9-10 days. After a few years of ttc,the last time we ttc i used cyclogest progesterone and got my bfp. Are you charting and checking you secretions :blush: i found this book fab "taking charge of your fertility" by Toni Weschler I wish i had her book at the beginning of my journey. Have you had any tests done? x[/QUOTE]

No ive not had any tests as yet. Went to my GP a few months ago but she said she wouldn't do anything until we has been ttc for a year! I am 41 so thought she might have been a bit more sympathetic! I have a regular cycle and ovulate ok - I have ovulation cramping so I know this is ok but just not managing to get a bfp! I have started charting but only recently. I'm open to trying anything at this point !


----------



## Wendyk07

shmoo75 said:


> Wendy - at least they are doing something. when you go back on friday can you ask if they will consider doing an internal us?

They said today that it probably wouldnt be worth it so didnt think it was necessary. Suppose they may change there mind though depending on what the blood work shows. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Wishing4abump said:


> Massive congratulations to all the ladies with new bfps today! Wow it is definitely a busy month!
> I am now cd23 of a 28 day cycle and testes bfn with fmu and ic today. No af symptoms at all yet though which is unusual. Preparing for another bfn cycle - my 11th. Beginning to think it will never happen.

Aww hun i know its hard but if the one thing about this forum is that is shows you that it is possible regardless of age. You are only on cd23 so its still early hun. Chin up and lots and lots of :dust:. 

:hugs:


----------



## Wishing4abump

Thanks Wendy. I hope you solve your mystery soon and that it's good news!


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> Wendy great to hear from you! I am so sorry you're not getting answers today but it seems at least you're now being taken seriously and they're doing the proper work-up :hugs: Hope they sort this out soon!
> 
> Bradsbeb sorry :witch: got you.

Absolutley! After been fobbed of by them twice his month it is quite refreshing to know that they are taking my seriously and i am not making it up. I dont think there believed me about the negative tests after the bleeding at first until DH intervened and said that they were definately blank and that the frer(or pink one as he called it) had a line but it very difficult to see. I am so glad he made it.

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

cissyhope said:


> ****gate crasher*** Hello! am i in the right place and can i join you? Im 6dpo and ttc my second :flower: Im 38 years old and it took us a while to have my LO so we are not hanging around this time and iv only just got Af back (had one) Im taking b50complex,angus castus and cyclogest as i think i have low progestrone. x

Hi there and welcome aboard. When are you planning on testing hun? How are you feeling ?

Your little one is gorgeous. 

:hugs:


----------



## cissyhope

Wishing4abump said:


> Hi Cissyhope. I'm new to this thread as well but everyone has made me really welcome. I'm interested in the supplements you are taking. What are their benefits? I have been ttc for 11pmyhs now, although I have 3 children aged 20 - 12 who I had no problems conceiving at all. I don't know what's causing my problems this time and would be keen to try anything that could help! Hope you get a result quickly this time!

 Hello :wave: the supplements are all to help with my luteal phase as i worked out that it was a little short 9-10 days. After a few years of ttc,the last time we ttc i used cyclogest progesterone and got my bfp. Are you charting and checking you secretions :blush: i found this book fab "taking charge of your fertility" by Toni Weschler I wish i had her book at the beginning of my journey. Have you had any tests done? x[/QUOTE]

No ive not had any tests as yet. Went to my GP a few months ago but she said she wouldn't do anything until we has been ttc for a year! I am 41 so thought she might have been a bit more sympathetic! I have a regular cycle and ovulate ok - I have ovulation cramping so I know this is ok but just not managing to get a bfp! I have started charting but only recently. I'm open to trying anything at this point ![/QUOTE]

I prob would try and push for tests as it might be your OH? My Oh has low sperm so he was taking supplements too! :haha: me thinks we did too much partying! We had to clean our selves up and have a bit of clean living as well as supplements. I have a mistrust of doctors as none helped us (3 rounds of ivf) i felt we worked out our own problems,but i would push for tests or buy your own,as you can usually work out if you have any problems but your Oh should check his swimmers :thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

Indigo77 said:


> Oh, and did I mention his flight is delayed.....Seemingly, the gods are against us.....


FFS! lol What timing.

You'll just need to jump his bones at the airport. :haha:


----------



## Wishing4abump

Thanks Cissy. The doctor wasn't interested in testing either of us especially as he is the father of my other children. Can men's fertility change? sorry if I'm being dumb! Ive made a new appointment with my GP for 19 august so hopefully we will get a bit more help this time. Good luck to you for a quick bfp!


----------



## Wendyk07

Wishing4abump said:


> Thanks Wendy. I hope you solve your mystery soon and that it's good news!


Thankks hun,

I just want to know now either way and get on with the next cycle. Fx'd i know either tomorrow or Friday what the hell is going on. If they hadnt fobbed me off the first and second time i called this would all have been dealt with by now and tbh it really pisses me off. I went in there today expecting to have a fight on my hands but after they did the pg tests there attitude changed dramatically. 
Everything crossed that this is your month. :hugs:


----------



## Wishing4abump

Wendyk07 said:


> Wishing4abump said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Wendy. I hope you solve your mystery soon and that it's good news!
> 
> 
> Thankks hun,
> 
> I just want to know now either way and get on with the next cycle. Fx'd i know either tomorrow or Friday what the hell is going on. If they hadnt fobbed me off the first and second time i called this would all have been dealt with by now and tbh it really pisses me off. I went in there today expecting to have a fight on my hands but after they did the pg tests there attitude changed dramatically.
> Everything crossed that this is your month. :hugs:Click to expand...

Hope it's your month too! :hugs::dust:


----------



## cissyhope

Wendyk07 said:


> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> ****gate crasher*** Hello! am i in the right place and can i join you? Im 6dpo and ttc my second :flower: Im 38 years old and it took us a while to have my LO so we are not hanging around this time and iv only just got Af back (had one) Im taking b50complex,angus castus and cyclogest as i think i have low progestrone. x
> 
> Hi there and welcome aboard. When are you planning on testing hun? How are you feeling ?
> 
> Your little one is gorgeous.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

 Ahh thank you! :flower: Dont really feel any thing really,although i keep thinking im feeling twinges but trying not to dwell on this as i didnt feel any think when i got my bfp,though i had just about given up last time so didnt even test till 3 weeks! so think i really didnt pay any attention to my body iukwim? Dont know when to test though but i wont too early,i dont think any way :haha: I will try hard to read back and try and work out every ones story as i feel slightly rude. Im not very good at working out the lingo either :haha: How are you doing? x


----------



## salimar

Hi Ladies, Well :witch: showed up early monday morning. On to next month. If my cycle is normal I will test around Aug. 15th... and will definitely make sure it is not with a blue dye test. :) :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

Wishing4abump said:


> Thanks Cissy. The doctor wasn't interested in testing either of us especially as he is the father of my other children. Can men's fertility change? sorry if I'm being dumb! Ive made a new appointment with my GP for 19 august so hopefully we will get a bit more help this time. Good luck to you for a quick bfp!


I am no expert but it could be possible for a mans fertility to drop. I know they say that a man can still father kids way into there 60's and 70's but like us they cant all be the same. There are a lot of woman on here that have posted before about there OH's taking suppliments. It cant hurt. Might be worth a wee look. :hugs:


----------



## cissyhope

Wishing4abump said:


> Thanks Cissy. The doctor wasn't interested in testing either of us especially as he is the father of my other children. Can men's fertility change? sorry if I'm being dumb! Ive made a new appointment with my GP for 19 august so hopefully we will get a bit more help this time. Good luck to you for a quick bfp!

 Thank you :flower: Yes mens swimmers might not be as good but that can change with just lifestyle changes. My Oh was quite a drinker,so with cutting out drink (for a while) heathy eating, supplements oh and we both gave up smoking too. Who really knows though eh? just got to give it your all i think. I wish u lots of luck and im very glad your seeing a new doc soon x


----------



## Wendyk07

salimar said:


> Hi Ladies, Well :witch: showed up early monday morning. On to next month. If my cycle is normal I will test around Aug. 15th... and will definitely make sure it is not with a blue dye test. :) :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Nooooooooo!

Bloody witch. :growlmad:

Sorry hun. Wishing you all the luck in the world for the next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

cissyhope said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> ****gate crasher*** Hello! am i in the right place and can i join you? Im 6dpo and ttc my second :flower: Im 38 years old and it took us a while to have my LO so we are not hanging around this time and iv only just got Af back (had one) Im taking b50complex,angus castus and cyclogest as i think i have low progestrone. x
> 
> Hi there and welcome aboard. When are you planning on testing hun? How are you feeling ?
> 
> Your little one is gorgeous.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh thank you! :flower: Dont really feel any thing really,although i keep thinking im feeling twinges but trying not to dwell on this as i didnt feel any think when i got my bfp,though i had just about given up last time so didnt even test till 3 weeks! so think i really didnt pay any attention to my body iukwim? Dont know when to test though but i wont too early,i dont think any way :haha: I will try hard to read back and try and work out every ones story as i feel slightly rude. Im not very good at working out the lingo either :haha: How are you doing? xClick to expand...

Never rude. We will keep you up to date and help with the lingo. It takes us all a while to learn the abbreviations and i still google the odd one or two.

I am doing ok. Its been a hard month for me with having a BFP then and early MC and some strange things happening like getting negative tests after the bleeding and then going back to positive. Was at the early pregnancy unit today though so i will hopefully get some answers soon. I am a very positive person though so onwards and upwards bring on the :witch: so that i can get on to my next cycle. 

:hugs:


----------



## cissyhope

Wendyk07 said:


> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> ****gate crasher*** Hello! am i in the right place and can i join you? Im 6dpo and ttc my second :flower: Im 38 years old and it took us a while to have my LO so we are not hanging around this time and iv only just got Af back (had one) Im taking b50complex,angus castus and cyclogest as i think i have low progestrone. x
> 
> Hi there and welcome aboard. When are you planning on testing hun? How are you feeling ?
> 
> Your little one is gorgeous.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh thank you! :flower: Dont really feel any thing really,although i keep thinking im feeling twinges but trying not to dwell on this as i didnt feel any think when i got my bfp,though i had just about given up last time so didnt even test till 3 weeks! so think i really didnt pay any attention to my body iukwim? Dont know when to test though but i wont too early,i dont think any way :haha: I will try hard to read back and try and work out every ones story as i feel slightly rude. Im not very good at working out the lingo either :haha: How are you doing? xClick to expand...
> 
> Never rude. We will keep you up to date and help with the lingo. It takes us all a while to learn the abbreviations and i still google the odd one or two.
> 
> I am doing ok. Its been a hard month for me with having a BFP then and early MC and some strange things happening like getting negative tests after the bleeding and then going back to positive. Was at the early pregnancy unit today though so i will hopefully get some answers soon. I am a very positive person though so onwards and upwards bring on the :witch: so that i can get on to my next cycle.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

 Oh no! :hugs: its a blumming head game en it! So sorry but im the same,well i say that but i have to work at the positive stuff ,i even read that book "the secret" to try and get some positive vibes :haha: im waffling now :blush: Wishing you lots of luck and i hope you get answers very soon


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> HAHAHA Indigo...NOT TELLING HIM TILL SUNDAY! Sorry, you clearly don't have the family I do (or my hubby's big mouth LOL)
> 
> You guys should be HONORED I told you before anyone else!:winkwink:
> 
> 
> We're honored....we're honored.....sheeesh, I was kidding around, woman....:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Well...I POAS...OPK...
> last night it was almost positive...
> this morning was the same....
> the one I just did is definitely positive....
> My temp was way down this morning....
> so I am assuming today is OD....:growlmad:
> it's probably too late, but will be BDing as soon as I collect DH from airport....
> Oh, and i had ewcm this morning, but now it is creamy already.....:growlmad:
> 
> Somebody shoot me....Click to expand...

AHAHAHA I know you were kidding...as was I ...but still not telling him till Sunday HAHAHA


----------



## LLbean

Wishing4abump said:


> Thanks Cissy. The doctor wasn't interested in testing either of us especially as he is the father of my other children. Can men's fertility change? sorry if I'm being dumb! Ive made a new appointment with my GP for 19 august so hopefully we will get a bit more help this time. Good luck to you for a quick bfp!

YES IT CAN CHANGE...I managed to improve my hubby's morphology TREMENDOUSLY...there is a thread on Sperm Analysis, look it up and check out the stuff there


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> HAHAHA Indigo...NOT TELLING HIM TILL SUNDAY! Sorry, you clearly don't have the family I do (or my hubby's big mouth LOL)
> 
> You guys should be HONORED I told you before anyone else!:winkwink:
> 
> 
> We're honored....we're honored.....sheeesh, I was kidding around, woman....:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Well...I POAS...OPK...
> last night it was almost positive...
> this morning was the same....
> the one I just did is definitely positive....
> My temp was way down this morning....
> so I am assuming today is OD....:growlmad:
> it's probably too late, but will be BDing as soon as I collect DH from airport....
> Oh, and i had ewcm this morning, but now it is creamy already.....:growlmad:
> 
> Somebody shoot me....Click to expand...

I think you're good to go! You typically O the day after a positive OPK, although it can be 2 days later, so keep :sex: for a couple of days and you're set!!!


----------



## LLbean

Indigo...look at my chart...I did not BD on O day either this time LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, if there is a next cycle, my plan is cigarettes and beer! I really believe I will only get pregnant if I am drunk and not trying to get pregnant, lol. (Brooke beats her head against the wall and Porkchop pees on her bloody stump.)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, if there is a next cycle, my plan is cigarettes and beer! I really believe I will only get pregnant if I am drunk and not trying to get pregnant, lol. (Brooke beats her head against the wall and Porkchop pees on her bloody stump.)

Hey ho... What's up? Are you feeling down tonight? I think odds are on your side and that July is your month :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Girls, if there is a next cycle, my plan is cigarettes and beer! I really believe I will only get pregnant if I am drunk and not trying to get pregnant, lol. (Brooke beats her head against the wall and Porkchop pees on her bloody stump.)
> 
> Hey ho... What's up? Are you feeling down tonight? I think odds are on your side and that July is your month :hugs:Click to expand...

I am just frustrated, lol. Sometimes I just need that moment to vent, lol.:hugs:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, if there is a next cycle, my plan is cigarettes and beer! I really believe I will only get pregnant if I am drunk and not trying to get pregnant, lol. (Brooke beats her head against the wall and Porkchop pees on her bloody stump.)

WATERMELON! Don't forget watermelon! That shit will get anyone pregnant.............it's true, I saw it on the interwebz :haha: *goes and buys a truckload of watermelon*


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Girls, if there is a next cycle, my plan is cigarettes and beer! I really believe I will only get pregnant if I am drunk and not trying to get pregnant, lol. (Brooke beats her head against the wall and Porkchop pees on her bloody stump.)
> 
> WATERMELON! Don't forget watermelon! That shit will get anyone pregnant.............it's true, I saw it on the interwebz :haha: *goes and buys a truckload of watermelon*Click to expand...

If I remember correctly, the melon needs to be soaked in vodka first, lol.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom...you chart looks good to me...don't give up!


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom...you chart looks good to me...don't give up!

I'm really not. :hugs:

Sometimes the gravity of all of this TTC crap weighs a girl down, lol. Then, ya just gotta bounce back. :flower:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> WATERMELON! Don't forget watermelon! That shit will get anyone pregnant.............it's true, I saw it on the interwebz :haha: *goes and buys a truckload of watermelon*

If I remember correctly, the melon needs to be soaked in vodka first, lol.[/QUOTE]

TRUE! Bugger, I forgot the vodka.............


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> WATERMELON! Don't forget watermelon! That shit will get anyone pregnant.............it's true, I saw it on the interwebz :haha: *goes and buys a truckload of watermelon*
> 
> If I remember correctly, the melon needs to be soaked in vodka first, lol.Click to expand...

TRUE! Bugger, I forgot the vodka.............[/QUOTE]

Come to my house and open the freezer...I got us all covered, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Come to my house and open the freezer...I got us all covered, lol.

I told DH that if I don't get a BFP this cycle, I'm gonna buy some booze. He proceeded to remind me how I drank 1/4 bottle of mikes hard lemonade & was tipsy :blush:

Screw it, I'm gonna go for the hard stuff............Mountain Dew it is! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Come to my house and open the freezer...I got us all covered, lol.
> 
> I told DH that if I don't get a BFP this cycle, I'm gonna buy some booze. He proceeded to remind me how I drank 1/4 bottle of mikes hard lemonade & was tipsy :blush:
> 
> Screw it, I'm gonna go for the hard stuff............Mountain Dew it is! :haha:Click to expand...

I thought you could only have cola on your fancy new diet? Lol

No Mt. Dew or canned strawberry pie!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I thought you could only have cola on your fancy new diet? Lol
> 
> No Mt. Dew or canned strawberry pie!

Cola/Mountain Dew = same thing :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I thought you could only have cola on your fancy new diet? Lol
> 
> No Mt. Dew or canned strawberry pie!
> 
> Cola/Mountain Dew = same thing :haha:Click to expand...

Perfect! :happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

Wishing4abump said:


> Beginning to think it will never happen.

awwww, don't say that! it WILL happen to you and to all of us :flower: chin up and keep on smiling!! you will see! think MIND OVER BODY!! :bodyb:


----------



## shmoo75

Wendy - Thats our girl stay positive hun. Heres to you getting some answers soon.:hugs::hugs:

Cissyhope - Welcome to the madhouse. FX you get your :bfp: soon

AFM - I poas again this morning(posted pic on the poas thread) as still no visit from:witch: and I am saying :bfn: will just keep poas every morning until I get either my :bfp: or :witch:. The last 2 evenings I have felt quite sick and I have never felt this before so its either an early pg symptom or a new AF symptom! Oh joy I hate feeling sick and being sick!!! FX to all who are testing soon and :hugs: & :dust: to those that have a visit from :witch:


----------



## cissyhope

Morning! well im half way through and its doing my head in :wacko: keep feeling every little twinge :roll: I notice alot of you chart,i think i did once but my temperature never seemed to change? :wacko: Hopefully i wont have to but will try again if needed.Iv just always relied on my c secretions and even those have sometimes been hard to follow (strangely better since have my lo) and iv got my clear blue ovulation monitor,which has been great. 
Ill prob kick myself but what does opk mean? x


----------



## Conina

Indigo77 said:


> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> ****gate crasher*** Hello! am i in the right place and can i join you? Im 6dpo and ttc my second :flower: Im 38 years old and it took us a while to have my LO so we are not hanging around this time and iv only just got Af back (had one) Im taking b50complex,angus castus and cyclogest as i think i have low progestrone. x
> 
> Yada...yada....yada....when will u POAS?:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Sorry, back a few pages, but this made me :rofl: Way to put the poor girl under pressure!!

Welcome Cissy. Sorry if I missed you saying this already, but how many DPO are you? And OPK = Ovulation Predictor Kits.


----------



## Desperado167

Ovulation predictor kit,it's the sticks u use to check if u are ovulating,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls, 

The EPAU called me first thing this morning with the HCG levels. The level taken from the blood yesterday is 1860. They are going to take more blood on Friday morning and i will have the result of that by Friday afternoon. So ot looks like by Friday i will have all the answers or at the very least know whether its going down or up.

Question - Would you girls expect it to be this high 3 weeks after the CP or am i really abnormal? lol


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> The EPAU called me first thing this morning with the HCG levels. The level taken from the blood yesterday is 1860. They are going to take more blood on Friday morning and i will have the result of that by Friday afternoon. So ot looks like by Friday i will have all the answers or at the very least know whether its going down or up.
> 
> Question - Would you girls expect it to be this high 3 weeks after the CP or am i really abnormal? lol

Wendy I wouldn't have thought they wud be as high as that ,I think those results are very encouraging ,I do know wen I was four weeks pregnant my hcg was much lower than yours ,am wishing for everything good for you ATM ,can't wait till Friday ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Wendy, I don't have any knowledge in this area but :hugs:

Don't want to get your hopes up but I have a friend who had vanishing twin syndrome, who did end up with one healthy baby after thinking she had a total mc, FX for you babe, or at least to get an answer/


----------



## puppycat

I just can't understand why they couldn't see anything on the u/s with a level like that!! There HAS to be something still there to sustain such a level. That's such an amazing HCG level for 4.5 weeks gone (which you were when you lost)


----------



## Wishing4abump

Morning Ladies! Well I could use a little help from your well trained eyes this morning! I did an IC with fmu this morning (CD24 of a 28 day cycle) and not sure if I see a faint line! I have done tons of these before and have never seen anything before, but not sure if im going mad now, so I hoped you could take a look for me and let me know what you think. It is like a shadowy line, really faint, but I think it is there unless it is my contact lenses. Been looking at it by different windows in my house for about 2 hours now! Help please?
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 19









test2.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, I would not expect your levels to be that high after your CP, but, TBH, if it were a new pregnancy, I think they are too high for how far alone you would be...I know that isn't much help.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wishing, the stick is too small in the pic for me to really see. Give me a minute, I am going to see if I can enlarge it...I hope you don't mind.


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe where I have marked it. I can't get any color to pull, but I am seeing a shadow of something. Was this pic taken in the time frame and did you see the line within the time frame?

***Edited to add*** when I look at it again, I can also see something a little to the left of where I marked it, lol.


----------



## Wishing4abump

Daschundmom thanks for looking. Sorry the quality of the pictures is not good cos I took them on my phone and had to resize to post. The line I can see is just to the left of your mark, where I think you see something now. Your mark is about halfway between the control line and the shadow I can see.


----------



## Wishing4abump

Sorry also yes it did come up within the time. I've done another one and this also has some sort of shadow on it. I even fished yesterday's put of the bin to compare and they don't show anything at all.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, the more I look at it, I see something to the left of my mark...I have to stop doing this on my laptop, lol. I am sorry I butchered your pic!


----------



## Wishing4abump

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> The EPAU called me first thing this morning with the HCG levels. The level taken from the blood yesterday is 1860. They are going to take more blood on Friday morning and i will have the result of that by Friday afternoon. So ot looks like by Friday i will have all the answers or at the very least know whether its going down or up.
> 
> Question - Would you girls expect it to be this high 3 weeks after the CP or am i really abnormal? lol

Wendy that sounds really encouraging! That is a high level for a cp 4 weeks ago! Fx for you love!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wishing4abump

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, the more I look at it, I see something to the left of my mark...I have to stop doing this on my laptop, lol. I am sorry I butchered your pic!

Thanks for looking! Sorry about the quality! Ill have to wait until tomorrow morning to see what happens then!


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> I just can't understand why they couldn't see anything on the u/s with a level like that!! There HAS to be something still there to sustain such a level. That's such an amazing HCG level for 4.5 weeks gone (which you were when you lost)

Thats what i thought and it was over 3 weeks ago now so it must have been through the roof in the first place. Either that or my body continued to produce the hormone after the bleeding had stopped.


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, I would not expect your levels to be that high after your CP, but, TBH, if it were a new pregnancy, I think they are too high for how far alone you would be...I know that isn't much help.

LOL so you are saying that i am a bit of an oddity :haha:

If there is a hint of a new pregnancy then implantation could only just have occured leaving me 8dpo or 3 weeks pg so you are absolutely correct that the levels are way to high for that. 

I always knew i was one of a kind. lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy, I would not expect your levels to be that high after your CP, but, TBH, if it were a new pregnancy, I think they are too high for how far alone you would be...I know that isn't much help.
> 
> LOL so you are saying that i am a bit of an oddityClick to expand...

Yes, you are a true oddball! And I love it!!!!:happydance:


----------



## cissyhope

Conina said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> ****gate crasher*** Hello! am i in the right place and can i join you? Im 6dpo and ttc my second :flower: Im 38 years old and it took us a while to have my LO so we are not hanging around this time and iv only just got Af back (had one) Im taking b50complex,angus castus and cyclogest as i think i have low progestrone. x
> 
> Yada...yada....yada....when will u POAS?:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, back a few pages, but this made me :rofl: Way to put the poor girl under pressure!!
> 
> Welcome Cissy. Sorry if I missed you saying this already, but how many DPO are you? And OPK = Ovulation Predictor Kits.Click to expand...

 Thank you, im 7dpo x


----------



## cissyhope

Indigo77 said:


> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> ****gate crasher*** Hello! am i in the right place and can i join you? Im 6dpo and ttc my second :flower: Im 38 years old and it took us a while to have my LO so we are not hanging around this time and iv only just got Af back (had one) Im taking b50complex,angus castus and cyclogest as i think i have low progestrone. x
> 
> Yada...yada....yada....when will u POAS?:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

 :haha: :haha: :haha: x


----------



## Wendyk07

Wishing4abump said:


> Morning Ladies! Well I could use a little help from your well trained eyes this morning! I did an IC with fmu this morning (CD24 of a 28 day cycle) and not sure if I see a faint line! I have done tons of these before and have never seen anything before, but not sure if im going mad now, so I hoped you could take a look for me and let me know what you think. It is like a shadowy line, really faint, but I think it is there unless it is my contact lenses. Been looking at it by different windows in my house for about 2 hours now! Help please?

Its looking good. Theres definately something there.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendy I agree with NorthStar, there may still be a beanie there from your June cycle, these levels are way too high for a July beanie to be making. At this stage of the game, until the placenta is formed, HCG is produced by the fetus itself rather than your body. The vanishing twin hypothesis is a sound one! Please keep us posted as to what your bloodwork from Friday shows. You must be so impatient to have someone figure this out!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Wishing4abump said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls,
> 
> The EPAU called me first thing this morning with the HCG levels. The level taken from the blood yesterday is 1860. They are going to take more blood on Friday morning and i will have the result of that by Friday afternoon. So ot looks like by Friday i will have all the answers or at the very least know whether its going down or up.
> 
> Question - Would you girls expect it to be this high 3 weeks after the CP or am i really abnormal? lol
> 
> Wendy that sounds really encouraging! That is a high level for a cp 4 weeks ago! Fx for you love!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun but i know there is nothing there from the ultrasound so unless there is a brand new early pregnancy adding to the already high levels of HCG i must just be a strange case that produces lots of the hormone very quickly.
I would also doubt that an egg was released this cycle at all with such high levels so i believe its just a waiting game until they come down. :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

But unless there is an embryo there there shouldn't be an already high level of HCG as it is not made by our bodies, rather by the embryo... That is what I am finding very confusing.


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> Wendy I agree with NorthStar, there may still be a beanie there from your June cycle, these levels are way too high for a July beanie to be making. At this stage of the game, until the placenta is formed, HCG is produced by the fetus itself rather than your body. The vanishing twin hypothesis is a sound one! Please keep us posted as to what your bloodwork from Friday shows. You must be so impatient to have someone figure this out!!! :hugs:

I would totally agree with you had i not seen the screen. The uterus lining is thin if there was a baby/embyro in there it would have been thicker. Will definately post my levels on Friday afternoon as soon as i have them. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> But unless there is an embryo there there shouldn't be an already high level of HCG as it is not made by our bodies, rather by the embryo... That is what I am finding very confusing.

I think i have them baffled as well. I saw around 15 different people yesterday all of which were quite confused by the instant positive pg test when the scan was clear. Three scan taking in total yesterday on differeny machines on top of the favour i pulled on Monday. 

The girl that i spoke to this morning couldnt have been more appologetic in the fact that they have to clue as to whats going on. I think they will be as relieved as i will when the levels come back on Friday so that they can make some sense of this.


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendy it seems so strange doesn't it? I can't get my head round why you got a negative and then now you have positives. Something is happening in that body of yours and it must be a baby. I'm with Junebug here. I bet your going crazy now waiting until Friday. xx


----------



## LLbean

I agree with Junebug too Wendy, again I'm not expert but it would seem there is a baby in there still

Schmoo....fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes2011 said:


> Wendy it seems so strange doesn't it? I can't get my head round why you got a negative and then now you have positives. Something is happening in that body of yours and it must be a baby. I'm with Junebug here. I bet your going crazy now waiting until Friday. xx

I am actually quite calm about it now given that they have finally listened to me and are taking me seriously. I am so pleased that DH was with me to confirm the negative tests and luckly enough had kept the pic of all the tests i sent him including the Frer after the bleed when the line was nearly there. i am always on his case because he s a hoarder and throws nothing away but i am glad of it in this case. At least i will not have to wait until after the weekend, i think i would have lost all patience by then.

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> I agree with Junebug too Wendy, again I'm not expert but it would seem there is a baby in there still
> 
> Schmoo....fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!

I so wish there was hun and sometimes i convince myself that its the only reasonable explanation but then i remember the scans. 

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well they are so small...what if the scan was not thorough? I mean if it were twins maybe they just saw one and let it be...you know what I mean?


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^ I agree with LL...been doing that a lot lately, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

With Friday's bloods you'll have some answers Wendy: if the HCG continues to go up, you'll need a rescan next week. If it's on it's way down, then you will know AF will be on it's way so you can get on with it! I think you're doing great taking it all in stride :hugs: At least they ARE taking you seriously, far cry from the previous treatment you got when trying to voice your concerns. LOL on the hoarder DH, I have one of those too :haha: Sigh...


----------



## hugs3409

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> The EPAU called me first thing this morning with the HCG levels. The level taken from the blood yesterday is 1860. They are going to take more blood on Friday morning and i will have the result of that by Friday afternoon. So ot looks like by Friday i will have all the answers or at the very least know whether its going down or up.
> 
> Question - Would you girls expect it to be this high 3 weeks after the CP or am i really abnormal? lol

My first one around 4-5 wks was 1786, I think that looks promising for you, can't wait to see the results. good luck :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Cissyhope - welcome to the thread :hi: Hope you're not waiting too much longer for your yam yam :dust:

Salimar -sorry the old witch got you :hugs: 

Wishing4abump - please check out the sperm analysis thread. My DH had an awful SA but then I put him on supplements and he has just had another SA after 3 months plus on the supplements and has had a huge improvement in his results :thumbup:

Dmom - you are right about the melon needs to be soaked in vodka or any alcohol :)

Wendy :hugs: Can't help with the question over HCG :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Forgot to update on me this morning.
Got my usual temp dip which I get around 5-6DPO. My temps stay way above cover line until 1 day before AF, just to really mess with my head :dohh:
I'm thinking for sure now I will wait until Sunday, 10DPO to POAS. I am tempted to at 9DPO, but will hold back. For my first pregnancy, I had faint lines on blue dye tests and ICs starting at 8DPO and it was really stressful wondering what was going to happen.


----------



## Jax41

Junebug_CJ said:


> Forgot to update on me this morning.
> Got my usual temp dip which I get around 5-6DPO. My temps stay way above cover line until 1 day before AF, just to really mess with my head :dohh:
> I'm thinking for sure now I will wait until Sunday, 10DPO to POAS. I am tempted to at 9DPO, but will hold back. For my first pregnancy, I had faint lines on blue dye tests and ICs starting at 8DPO and it was really stressful wondering what was going to happen.

Junebug - DON'T :test: YET!!! You know you'll kick yourself, stay calm :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I know I know... I'm waiting until Sunday, but that's the latest I'm willing to compromise on :haha: In June I started at 6DPO so this is really hard for me to do!!!


----------



## 37Hopeful

I will be testing on July 30th. I am CD 17. 2nd cycle Clomid days 5-9, 50mg.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

37Hopeful said:


> I will be testing on July 30th. I am CD 17. 2nd cycle Clomid days 5-9, 50mg.

Hello, welcome and GOOD LUCK!!! :dust:


----------



## NorthStar

Junebug_CJ said:


> I know I know... I'm waiting until Sunday, but that's the latest I'm willing to compromise on :haha: In June I started at 6DPO so this is really hard for me to do!!!

Hang on Ms MD, you tell us implantation doesn't happen til DPO7-14 and you POAS DPO6 yourself???? That is hilarious :muaha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

NorthStar said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> I know I know... I'm waiting until Sunday, but that's the latest I'm willing to compromise on :haha: In June I started at 6DPO so this is really hard for me to do!!!
> 
> Hang on Ms MD, you tell us implantation doesn't happen til DPO7-14 and you POAS DPO6 yourself???? That is hilarious :muaha:Click to expand...

That really is funny! :haha: However, I will say that a woman from the UK who posts videos on YouTube did in fact get a clear positive at 6 DPO! And no, it wasn't twins but I guess her HCG rose very quickly. So, it's possible, just extremely rare to get a BFP that early.

I don't mind testing early myself. I use ICs and since I have soooo many I always figure, who cares, it's practically free! :blush:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Average implantation is 6-10 DPO, hence my starting on 6DPO last time :haha:
And yes, VERY rarely it can occur before 6 days (fallopian tubes to uterus is a REALLY long treck for a teeny tiny fertilized eggie!) hence the rare women who do get real :bfp: early!


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> I know I know... I'm waiting until Sunday, but that's the latest I'm willing to compromise on :haha: In June I started at 6DPO so this is really hard for me to do!!!
> 
> Hang on Ms MD, you tell us implantation doesn't happen til DPO7-14 and you POAS DPO6 yourself???? That is hilarious :muaha:Click to expand...

:rofl:

Leave her alone! She is conducting official medical experiments! :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah you're right Indigo Junebug can pee on as many sticks as she wants to - IN THE NAME OF SCIENCE bwah hah hah hah.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:sulk: 
I'm being picked on...


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> :sulk:
> I'm being picked on...

Better you than me, lol! :flower::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Everyone is so sensitive today.....:flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Well Dachie you're completely upfront and out the closet about your pee stick habit, it would actually be pointless picking on you for it....I think Junebug is your deputy.


----------



## LLbean

I think (as mentioned before) the sensitivity is a SYMPTOM hehehe


----------



## tulip girl

Congrats LL! Not sure if I've said that, but this thread moves so quickly I can't keep up! 

DMom - read the other thread, everything crossed for you! x

Wendy, sorry you're still in limbo. Hoping you get answers soon (I'm as hopeful for you as the other ladies) x 

7dpo for me, no poas action yet, only got CBdigis in my 'ttcrap' drawer, so not worth the waste. 

:dust: to all. x x x


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> I think (as mentioned before) the sensitivity is a SYMPTOM hehehe

You have now made the GFY list, lol. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I think (as mentioned before) the sensitivity is a SYMPTOM hehehe
> 
> You have now made the GFY list, lol. :hugs:Click to expand...

. :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Wth did SHE do? :haha::haha::haha:

Don't say that! She's knocked up! She might cry!:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I think (as mentioned before) the sensitivity is a SYMPTOM hehehe
> 
> You have now made the GFY list, lol. :hugs:Click to expand...

AHAHAHAHA :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

ahhhh feeling the love... :haha::haha:

Oh wait! Indigo is right...this is what I meant:cry::cry::sad2::sad2::sad2:

:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

U guys are so messed up :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I always mean it with love, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I think (as mentioned before) the sensitivity is a SYMPTOM hehehe
> 
> You have now made the GFY list, lol. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> AHAHAHAHA :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> ahhhh feeling the love... :haha::haha:
> 
> Oh wait! Indigo is right...this is what I meant:cry::cry::sad2::sad2::sad2:
> 
> :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sewergrrl

I don't have anything better to do DMom, can I be on the GFY list? :D


----------



## dachsundmom

Sewergrrl said:


> I don't have anything better to do DMom, can I be on the GFY list? :D

Of course! But let us know if it was good for you, lol!


----------



## puppycat

Wendy - The only thing I can think is that maybe baby beanie has implanted outside the uterus? It's rare but possible look:

clicky

clicky


----------



## dmama

Sewergrrl said:


> I don't have anything better to do DMom, can I be on the GFY list? :D

You guys are hysterical....:loopy:

What is the GFY list, may I ask?

BTW: Congrats Swergrrl!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

dmama said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> I don't have anything better to do DMom, can I be on the GFY list? :D
> 
> You guys are hysterical....:loopy:
> 
> What is the GFY list, may I ask?
> 
> BTW: Congrats Swergrrl!!!Click to expand...

You asked, lol.....Go Eff Yourself List, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I think (as mentioned before) the sensitivity is a SYMPTOM hehehe
> 
> You have now made the GFY list, lol. :hugs:Click to expand...

Good For You right?? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> You asked, lol.....Go Eff Yourself List, lol

Hey, couldn't Indigo do that with the horn she's growing out of her forehead? :haha:


I am HORRIBLE!!! :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You asked, lol.....Go Eff Yourself List, lol
> 
> Hey, couldn't Indigo do that with the horn she's growing out of her forehead? :haha:
> 
> 
> I am HORRIBLE!!! :blush:Click to expand...

I would love to know what the comment was that we missed, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You asked, lol.....Go Eff Yourself List, lol
> 
> Hey, couldn't Indigo do that with the horn she's growing out of her forehead? :haha:
> 
> 
> I am HORRIBLE!!! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to know what the comment was that we missed, lol.Click to expand...

Eva pretty much just told you.....:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Eva pretty much just told you.....:haha::haha::haha:

:devil:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You asked, lol.....Go Eff Yourself List, lol
> 
> Hey, couldn't Indigo do that with the horn she's growing out of her forehead? :haha:
> 
> 
> I am HORRIBLE!!! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to know what the comment was that we missed, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Eva pretty much just told you.....:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha: Legs on the wall again?


----------



## Indigo77

:blush::blush::blush::blush:

yep....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> :blush::blush::blush::blush:
> 
> yep....

That horn is really coming in handy, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :blush::blush::blush::blush:
> 
> yep....
> 
> That horn is really coming in handy, lol.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## velo

Sorry for not updating my test status, the :witch: got me sadly, then I went on vacation for a few days! Congrats to all the :bfp: ladies this month, especially LLBean! Nice to see others that have been around a while get a :bfp:.


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> Wendy - The only thing I can think is that maybe baby beanie has implanted outside the uterus? It's rare but possible look:
> 
> clicky
> 
> clicky


Thanks hun, that story is so amazing. I think they would have seen something on the US though. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Mornign girls,

I am so glad i popped on this morning. You girls crack me up. I'm planning on keeping busy today and i am sure DS will helpo with that. Working again tomorrow so limbo should pass quickly or at least thats the plan. 

Velo - Am so sorry the old bag got you hun. Wishing you all the luck in the world and lots of :dust: for next cycle.


----------



## Wishing4abump

Morning everyone! Tested again this morning and got a definite bfn. Looks like I'm out this month now just waiting for af to arrive on Sunday.

Velo - looks like we've both been ttc since september. Feels like forever! Babydust to you! 

Wendy - keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow. Hopefully you get some answers then. Could still be good news!


----------



## Wishing4abump

Morning everyone! Tested again this morning and got a definite bfn. Looks like I'm out this month now just waiting for af to arrive on Sunday.

Velo - looks like we've both been ttc since september. Feels like forever! Babydust to you! 

Wendy - keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow. Hopefully you get some answers then. Could still be good news!


----------



## shmoo75

:rofl::rofl::rofl: you girls have had me in stitches this morning.

Wendy - I have fx that you get some answers on Fri afternoon. I am still having trouble getting my head around why your body would give you:bfn: after the bleeding and :bfp:now and nothing showing on US. 

AFM - I have poas this morning and posted pic on the other thread. I am going with :bfn: and :witch: still hasn't visited me yet so to say I am :confused:.com is putting it mildly!!:haha: me and OH are still:sex: as he is always up for it bloomin' good job really seeing as I have these really long irregular stupid cycles:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I just posted my BFN on the POAS thread. My temp went up, so IDK.

Count for me= 2 positive blue dye and 2 negative FR. I so quit, lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> I just posted my BFN on the POAS thread. My temp went up, so IDK.
> 
> Count for me= 2 positive blue dye and 2 negative FR. I so quit, lol.

Me too DMom, temp up today but am chucking away all the tests I have done - BFN I reckon and I keep seeing imaginary lines and then this morning's one now has 2 evap lines on - what's that all about?!?!


----------



## shmoo75

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I just posted my BFN on the POAS thread. My temp went up, so IDK.
> 
> Count for me= 2 positive blue dye and 2 negative FR. I so quit, lol.
> 
> Me too DMom, temp up today but am chucking away all the tests I have done - BFN I reckon and I keep seeing imaginary lines and then this morning's one now has 2 evap lines on - what's that all about?!?!Click to expand...

Well at least you 2 know when you OV'd I don't have a friggin clue!!!! I am convinced more than ever now that:witch:will arrive and when she does I will order a bucket load of OPK's and HPT's ready for the new cycle until then I will continue to poas until she does arrive in true poas addict style:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I just posted my BFN on the POAS thread. My temp went up, so IDK.
> 
> Count for me= 2 positive blue dye and 2 negative FR. I so quit, lol.
> 
> Me too DMom, temp up today but am chucking away all the tests I have done - BFN I reckon and I keep seeing imaginary lines and then this morning's one now has 2 evap lines on - what's that all about?!?!Click to expand...

IDK, lol. :hugs: I am debating whether to buy a different brand this morning or beat my head against the wall.


----------



## shmoo75

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I just posted my BFN on the POAS thread. My temp went up, so IDK.
> 
> Count for me= 2 positive blue dye and 2 negative FR. I so quit, lol.
> 
> Me too DMom, temp up today but am chucking away all the tests I have done - BFN I reckon and I keep seeing imaginary lines and then this morning's one now has 2 evap lines on - what's that all about?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> IDK, lol. :hugs: I am debating whether to buy a different brand this morning or beat my head against the wall.Click to expand...

Why not do both?Lol :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

shmoo- I like how you think!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning ladies! Sorry for the :witch: visits and the :bfn: :-(
Nothing new here, up really early to go in to give a talk to the cardiologists. They start really early, I'm not used to that! :rofl:
Will check in later, :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I just posted my BFN on the POAS thread. My temp went up, so IDK.
> 
> Count for me= 2 positive blue dye and 2 negative FR. I so quit, lol.
> 
> Me too DMom, temp up today but am chucking away all the tests I have done - BFN I reckon and I keep seeing imaginary lines and then this morning's one now has 2 evap lines on - what's that all about?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> IDK, lol. :hugs: I am debating whether to buy a different brand this morning or beat my head against the wall.Click to expand...

I'm going to do the latter :wacko: :grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

Can I join you?


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Can I join you?

You sure can! :haha: :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you?
> 
> You sure can! :haha: :haha:Click to expand...

You bring a bat and I'll bring the shovel and we'll see which one works better, lol.


----------



## LLbean

hahaha ladies to beat your heads too much, that will make you dizzy and then confuse you more when symptom spotting hehehehe

well my temp went up today too...hope that is a good thing....it had stayed at 97.60 for 3 or 4 days and today 98.17...

Did anothe FRER with FMU but starting to think that is not the best time for me (so test again later Dmom) cause it is doing the same a yesterday...no change. Will re-test later and report


----------



## dachsundmom

LL- temp up is good, but so is temp steady, lol. You are totally knocked up...for realz, lol.


----------



## LLbean

Dmom... I believe I am...just waiting on the darn Beta results...UGH!!!! have to wait almost 4 more hours before I call again and see IF they tell me!


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Dmom... I believe I am...just waiting on the darn Beta results...UGH!!!! have to wait almost 4 more hours before I call again and see IF they tell me!

There's nothing worse than a pissed off Asian woman, especially if she is driving, lol....I'd be parked in the doc's office.


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA...well I am Latin, does that count too? hehehe

My Doctor is off today but she checks her messages from home...so I was told to call back after lunch when "supposedly" she gets back to them...she needs to see and interpret the results first I guess....UGH frustration!


----------



## dachsundmom

Latin totally counts, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ughh LL I'd be going nuts! Call every 30 minutes :haha:
I caved this morning. Big surprise, :bfn:
And for all of you who are still awaiting :witch: and getting :bfn:, there is still a LOT of hope!!! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

DMom....your chart looks great....:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

yes Junebug, my stomach is in knots! LOL...no sense in calling every 30 mins...they may hold back info to retaliate HAHAHAHA

I will wait till after lunch (as instructed) and call then...but they better have an answer!:growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> DMom....your chart looks great....:thumbup:

I agree!!!!

and my tests did not show anything till 13DPO...heck even that was very very hard to see...14DPO was a bit clearer...definitely on the Digi hehehehe


----------



## dachsundmom

Either my test lie or the chart does..back when I used to temp after OV, my drop would be around 10DPO, so I was expecting it today. Instead it went up, lol. Oh well, something else to show the doc.


----------



## Butterfly67

Was just looking at your chart LL and saw you didn't get + til 13DPO so feel a bit better now - have been feeling dizzy and nauseous for a couple of days so am hoping my mind isn't playing tricks on me AGAIN! If anyone knows about charts would you mind taking a peek at mine as I have no clue lol!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Either my test lie or the chart does..back when I used to temp after OV, my drop would be around 10DPO, so I was expecting it today. Instead it went up, lol. Oh well, something else to show the doc.

DMom, you chart looks exactly like my Aug 31 2009 one (if you scroll down on my FF chart page) where I got my :bfp: at 11DPO!!! It's looking good! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Hang in there Dmom and Butterfly...Hope to add you to my bump buddies soon! 

yes it was 13 DPO and that one was so faint I was going to toss it...and then at an angle I noticed a glimmer of hope...really was doubtful until 14DPO, then it was clearer and also CBDigi was positive


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Was just looking at your chart LL and saw you didn't get + til 13DPO so feel a bit better now - have been feeling dizzy and nauseous for a couple of days so am hoping my mind isn't playing tricks on me AGAIN! If anyone knows about charts would you mind taking a peek at mine as I have no clue lol!

I like the temp rise you got today! The white circles you have...were those temps at a different time or did you mark 'disturbed' sleep?


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Was just looking at your chart LL and saw you didn't get + til 13DPO so feel a bit better now - have been feeling dizzy and nauseous for a couple of days so am hoping my mind isn't playing tricks on me AGAIN! If anyone knows about charts would you mind taking a peek at mine as I have no clue lol!
> 
> I like the temp rise you got today! The white circles you have...were those temps at a different time or did you mark 'disturbed' sleep?Click to expand...

I was wondering that myself Dmom - now you mention it my temps are around the same time but some have been an hour out if I haven't woken up or if I woke up too early but not so much differrence...

OK, just looked and the white dots are diff times but as I say within an hour either way - except the last one which was only 10 mins diff and I have others at that time too that are not white. - ah, you are right, that one is sleep deprived...


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Was just looking at your chart LL and saw you didn't get + til 13DPO so feel a bit better now - have been feeling dizzy and nauseous for a couple of days so am hoping my mind isn't playing tricks on me AGAIN! If anyone knows about charts would you mind taking a peek at mine as I have no clue lol!
> 
> I like the temp rise you got today! The white circles you have...were those temps at a different time or did you mark 'disturbed' sleep?Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering that myself Dmom - now you mention it my temps are around the same time but some have been an hour out if I haven't woken up or if I woke up too early but not so much differrence...
> 
> OK, just looked and the white dots are diff times but as I say within an hour either way - except the last one which was only 10 mins diff and I have others at that time too that are not white. - ah, you are right, that one is sleep deprived...Click to expand...

https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

Use this link instead of changing times on FF...as a matter of fact, I don't put a time in FF...just note that if you need it for reference.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I think I'm opposite from most women so the adjustment doesn't work for me. I tried and it completely messed up my charts :-( I just record the time and accept the occasional white circle :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

We're all just weird, lol


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL well maybe I will do some experiments as to whether that adjuster works for me or not - thanks Dmom, have changed a couple but left one of them I liked better higher :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> yes Junebug, my stomach is in knots! LOL...no sense in calling every 30 mins...they may hold back info to retaliate HAHAHAHA
> 
> I will wait till after lunch (as instructed) and call then...but they better have an answer!:growlmad:

man I cant wait any longer! reallly hoping the numbers are great, will you be posting them in this thread? Im getting so confused where everyone is, I cant keep up!!


----------



## LLbean

looks like I may be posting it on a few threads LOL


----------



## Mon_n_john

Hey LLBean, I'm latin too. Cuban to be exact, do you want me to call and bully them into giving you your results? I seem to be quite good at that with my own dr lol.


----------



## LLbean

Mon_n_john said:


> Hey LLBean, I'm latin too. Cuban to be exact, do you want me to call and bully them into giving you your results? I seem to be quite good at that with my own dr lol.

HAHAHA Venezolana here :winkwink:

Well I already called again but still NOTHING....ugh 2 more hours I guess....


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL, so I have a fellow feisty latina on the boards, good to know!


----------



## dachsundmom

Two hours? WTF, lol.

Your doctor just joined the GFY club...big time, lol.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Two hours? WTF, lol.
> 
> Your doctor just joing the GFY club...big time, lol.

I know right? Well she is off today so we have to wait until she checks her emails and responds I guess...hope she does and they don't make me wait till tomorrow!


----------



## Indigo77

LL.....u should find another practice....


----------



## LLbean

ok...so what does Progesterone being borderline mean? so far that is all I got...then she says "we have to wait for your next bloods to come back" I'm like "lady you should have them there as you took them yesterday!"..."oh yeah, well let me get a doctor to sign off on them...I have to call you back" WAY TO GO LADY...way to freak me out!


----------



## dachsundmom

Call back now.....what is the level she gave you?


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> ok...so what does Progesterone being borderline mean? so far that is all I got...then she says "we have to wait for your next bloods to come back" I'm like "lady you should have them there as you took them yesterday!"..."oh yeah, well let me get a doctor to sign off on them...I have to call you back" WAY TO GO LADY...way to freak me out!

RIDICULOUS!

LL....try to stay calm....let us go off for u....

This practice SUX ASS.....:grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

Elizabeth, that is pure bullsh*t! But, it does explain the spotting.


----------



## LLbean

she didn't tell me any numbers...that was all she said!

Spotting has stopped now


----------



## dachsundmom

That is excellent! Try to stay calm, find a new doctor, and call back...mention that your husband is an attorney and doesn't think medically, so he was asking what the actual number is...it'll scare them, lol.


----------



## LLbean

well as soon as we get the Ultrasound done and all is done they have to refer me elsewhere as they do not do Obstetrics


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> well as soon as we get the Ultrasound done and all is done they have to refer me elsewhere as they do not do Obstetrics

Thank God!


----------



## LLbean

ok so here is the scoop on the BETAs

When I went in on Monday (14DPO I believe) it was 22
for Wednesday (16DPO) it was 48

Progesterone on Monday was at 6.9...they did not test it again on Wednesday.

The doctor says even though it has doubled it was still very low so either it is still too early in pregnancy OR it is not viable. They want me to come in on Monday to check again.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LL my guess is that it is too early. I remember my first blood HCG was in the 40's when I was just 3 days late for my period.


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> ok so here is the scoop on the BETAs
> 
> When I went in on Monday (14DPO I believe) it was 22
> for Wednesday (16DPO) it was 48
> 
> Progesterone on Monday was at 6.9...they did not test it again on Wednesday.
> 
> The doctor says even though it has doubled it was still very low so either it is still too early in pregnancy OR it is not viable. They want me to come in on Monday to check again.

:hugs::hugs: It's just low!


----------



## LLbean

thanks, I hope so too...what do you think of the progesterone level?

Now I am not telling hubby till next week...good grief!


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> thanks, I hope so too...what do you think of the progesterone level?
> 
> Now I am not telling hubby till next week...good grief!

I think you should ask them to retest it, if they will. I am not a doctor, but you will Google it anyway...it seems a little low. But, if you are earlier than you thought, could be just fine. :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LL I reviewed your chart, your temps are looking great! If it wasn't viable, your temps would be dropping by now. I think you're just a bit earlier than you thought. I agree with DMom, maybe get them to repeat the blood tomorrow to make sure it's doubled again?


----------



## LLbean

they want to re-test on Monday...I tried for tomorrow but they said Monday...it will be a LONG weekend LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> they want to re-test on Monday...I tried for tomorrow but they said Monday...it will be a LONG weekend LOL

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

LL....your chart still looks great....and you are no longer spotting...this early testing business seems to be detrimental.....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> LL....your chart still looks great....and you are no longer spotting...this early testing business seems to be detrimental.....

Oh, no doubt.


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> LL....your chart still looks great....and you are no longer spotting...this early testing business seems to be detrimental.....

I know! but I would have tested by now anyway cause technically I am late LOL

They did tell me on Monday why I was there so early and that I wasn't late yet LOL...I think it's just early...lets see

Not telling hubby a thing till after I get those Betas back now...


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> LL....your chart still looks great....and you are no longer spotting...this early testing business seems to be detrimental.....
> 
> I know! but I would have tested by now anyway cause technically I am late LOL
> 
> They did tell me on Monday why I was there so early and that I wasn't late yet LOL...I think it's just early...lets see
> 
> Not telling hubby a thing till after I get those Betas back now...Click to expand...

I just hate the thought of you worrying so much all on your own....hopefully u don't feel alone because u have us...?...


----------



## NorthStar

Agree with Indigo, I know you want to spare his feelings but don't you need a bit of support yourself with this LL?


----------



## LLbean

you girls are all the support I need, I promise, I am ok and think all is fine


----------



## Jennjenn

FX for you LLbean. I'm so anxious for you and Wendy - I just ate this HUGE cup cake! :munch: I'm a stress eater and I HATE waiting!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jenn, I had a huge cupcake AND a piece of cake so far today :munch:

A/C is broken in our building. I'm sooooo hot and sweaty, it's over 50'C outside (122 F) outside. Urghhhh.

Wendy, can you mark BridieChild as :witch:? She's onto the August thread now :flower: Thanks! Looking forward to hearing what your HCG levels are tomorrow hun, keep us posted and I'm thinking of you!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Encouraging stats!

:bfp: 7
:witch: 27 (including BridieChild)

Success rate for July so far: 26%

We're half-way through July, we need another 3 :bfp: to match our 10 June :bfp:!!!


----------



## shmoo75

LL - :hugs::hugs: hun fx you can keep busy all weekend and the blood tests are all good.

Wendy - Thinking of you for tomorrow hun and hoping you get some answers so you can move forward instead of hanging in limbo.:hugs::hugs:

AFM - No visit from you know who and as long as she stays away I will of course be poas tomorrow morning and post pics on the poas thread.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Shmoo, as long as :witch: stays away, POAS to your heart's content :dust: We may (fingers crossed!) get a :bfp: on the same day? Here's to hoping!


----------



## Wendyk07

Thanks girls, I am thee at 8:30 for the blood to be taken so i should hopefully know as soon as the results are in.

:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendyk07 said:


> Thanks girls, I am thee at 8:30 for the blood to be taken so i should hopefully know as soon as the results are in.
> 
> :hugs:

:hugs: will check in first thing in the AM, you're 5 hours ahead of me I think so I'll be checking at noon your time...


----------



## LLbean

best of luck ladies!!!1 Keep those BFPs rolling in!


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, here's a new one for the symptoms list, lol. I won't say TMI bc I don't believe in it...but my right nipple is leaking something, lol. This is not a joke and Dr. Google is not being very helpful. No, I don't think I have an infection or cancer...just had a screening.


----------



## LLbean

Dmom... Collostrum? Man I wish you got that clear BFP already!


----------



## dachsundmom

LL- I think it has to be way to early for that...I'm probably a medical freak, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Well, here's a new one for the symptoms list, lol. I won't say TMI bc I don't believe in it...but my right nipple is leaking something, lol. This is not a joke and Dr. Google is not being very helpful. No, I don't think I have an infection or cancer...just had a screening.

I breast fed all my kids and wen I was pregnant I used to leak ESP from the left side as the kids favoured the left side as they cud feel my heartbeat.hope u get that bfp soon,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

DMom....Could it be a TMX SE?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> DMom....Could it be a TMX SE?

I can't find info...everything out there is for long-term use for cancer. I'm telling you...lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Weird DMom!

I agree with Indigo, SE from TMX?? Don't know much about this though :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> DMom....Could it be a TMX SE?
> 
> I can't find info...everything out there is for long-term use for cancer. I'm telling you...lolClick to expand...


You're probably just knocked up....wasn't that one of Pee Whisperer's symptoms?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well I have heard of unilateral breast leakage during pregnancy, so that's the most likely explanation, especially given your interesting POAS results! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Pee Whisperer is super fertile, lol. When I get in the car I am calling the pharmacist, lol. I think it's best to go directly to them for drug questions vs. a doc. Sorry Junebug, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL no offense taken, I just think you're knocked up! :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

shmoo75 said:


> LL - :hugs::hugs: hun fx you can keep busy all weekend and the blood tests are all good.
> 
> Wendy - Thinking of you for tomorrow hun and hoping you get some answers so you can move forward instead of hanging in limbo.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM - No visit from you know who and as long as she stays away I will of course be poas tomorrow morning and post pics on the poas thread.

Hope the witch has taken the hint and stays well away from you this month. :hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

dachsundmom said:


> Well, here's a new one for the symptoms list, lol. I won't say TMI bc I don't believe in it...but my right nipple is leaking something, lol. This is not a joke and Dr. Google is not being very helpful. No, I don't think I have an infection or cancer...just had a screening.

I had a leaky left boob. It stopped on it's own, but it was just this past September/October before I had my annual exam. The doc wasn't too concerned and my mammogram was normal. Not much help - sorry :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Shmoo forgot to mention, I'm dying to post something on the POAS thread :haha:


----------



## shmoo75

Well girls after a really shit night with DD :witch: has decided to fly in and pay me a visit. Maybe this cycle is the one:winkwink:

Wendy - Thinking of you today hun

LL - Another day closer to Monday:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Wendy good luck for today,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

Schmoo - sorry the :witch: got you :hugs::hugs:

Wendy - fingers and toes and everything else crossed for you today :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

Conina said:


> Schmoo - sorry the :witch: got you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Wendy - fingers and toes and everything else crossed for you today :hugs::hugs:

Well, everything crossed except my legs. Can't risk that so close to ovulation :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Wishing4abump

Wendy - hope they give you sone answers today. Fx'd for you hun!


----------



## Wendyk07

shmoo75 said:


> Well girls after a really shit night with DD :witch: has decided to fly in and pay me a visit. Maybe this cycle is the one:winkwink:
> 
> Wendy - Thinking of you today hun
> 
> LL - Another day closer to Monday:flower:


Noooo! Im so sorry the old bag caught you. I really thought you were in with good chance. 

x


----------



## Wendyk07

Thank you all for your support today.

I had the blood taken at 8:30am and the midwife said that she should have th results by lunchtime. She had a photo pf my scan attached to my notes and told me that i should expect the levels to have gone down and that i should prepare myself for it.

While i was in the waiting room i got chatting to a lovely lady who is 20 weeks pregnant. This woman is 56 and fell pregnant natrually after 15 years of trying on and off and had 23 MC's in total. She thought she was going through the menopause but in actuall fact she was pg. They are keeping an eye on her but not due to her age due to her being diabetic. i couldnt have congratulated her enough. She says a lot of people stare but she has got used to it now especially with her growing bump. There is hope for us all.


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck to everyone today! :hugs:

AFM, I had a small temp dip and have started to spot a little, so I am going to hold off on testing. This would be an early AF and wouldn't explain why my nipple is still leaking, but I'm not surprised by anything anymore, lol.

Maybe I'm in early menopause.:wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Good luck to everyone today! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I had a small temp dip and have started to spot a little, so I am going to hold off on testing. This would be an early AF and wouldn't explain why my nipple is still leaking, but I'm not surprised by anything anymore, lol.
> 
> Maybe I'm in early menopause.:wacko:

Dachie :hugs: stay off WebMD, it will tell you that you have a combination of endometriosis and bubonic plague, I *hope* it's not AF but if it is, it could just be a side effect of your first month on tx that has brought it early.


----------



## NorthStar

Wendyk07 said:


> Thank you all for your support today.
> 
> I had the blood taken at 8:30am and the midwife said that she should have th results by lunchtime. She had a photo pf my scan attached to my notes and told me that i should expect the levels to have gone down and that i should prepare myself for it.
> 
> While i was in the waiting room i got chatting to a lovely lady who is 20 weeks pregnant. This woman is 56 and fell pregnant natrually after 15 years of trying on and off and had 23 MC's in total. She thought she was going through the menopause but in actuall fact she was pg. They are keeping an eye on her but not due to her age due to her being diabetic. i couldnt have congratulated her enough. She says a lot of people stare but she has got used to it now especially with her growing bump. There is hope for us all.

Wendy am thinking of you today :hugs:

What an amazing story about the 56 year old lady with a natural BFP.


----------



## Wendyk07

NorthStar said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your support today.
> 
> I had the blood taken at 8:30am and the midwife said that she should have th results by lunchtime. She had a photo pf my scan attached to my notes and told me that i should expect the levels to have gone down and that i should prepare myself for it.
> 
> While i was in the waiting room i got chatting to a lovely lady who is 20 weeks pregnant. This woman is 56 and fell pregnant natrually after 15 years of trying on and off and had 23 MC's in total. She thought she was going through the menopause but in actuall fact she was pg. They are keeping an eye on her but not due to her age due to her being diabetic. i couldnt have congratulated her enough. She says a lot of people stare but she has got used to it now especially with her growing bump. There is hope for us all.
> 
> Wendy am thinking of you today :hugs:
> 
> What an amazing story about the 56 year old lady with a natural BFP.Click to expand...

i was almost in tears i was so happy for her and you just know that she will make a great mum. I made sure i wished her all the best before i left.
I wont go into what was on the other side of the waiting room.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone today! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I had a small temp dip and have started to spot a little, so I am going to hold off on testing. This would be an early AF and wouldn't explain why my nipple is still leaking, but I'm not surprised by anything anymore, lol.
> 
> Maybe I'm in early menopause.:wacko:
> 
> Dachie :hugs: stay off WebMD, it will tell you that you have a combination of endometriosis and bubonic plague, I *hope* it's not AF but if it is, it could just be a side effect of your first month on tx that has brought it early.Click to expand...

Actually, I think WebMD told me I have Mad Cow Disease, lol. I guess it can tell that my ass is getting bigger. :haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone today! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I had a small temp dip and have started to spot a little, so I am going to hold off on testing. This would be an early AF and wouldn't explain why my nipple is still leaking, but I'm not surprised by anything anymore, lol.
> 
> Maybe I'm in early menopause.:wacko:
> 
> Dachie :hugs: stay off WebMD, it will tell you that you have a combination of endometriosis and bubonic plague, I *hope* it's not AF but if it is, it could just be a side effect of your first month on tx that has brought it early.Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I think WebMD told me I have Mad Cow Disease, lol. I guess it can tell that my ass is getting bigger. :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:

Its blocked here. I could have done with a good laugh this morning. I work for the bloody NHS so you would think all medical sites would be fine.


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Good luck to everyone today! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I had a small temp dip and have started to spot a little, so I am going to hold off on testing. This would be an early AF and wouldn't explain why my nipple is still leaking, but I'm not surprised by anything anymore, lol.
> 
> Maybe I'm in early menopause.:wacko:

Spotting could be perfectly normal. Llbean is testiment to that hun. When are you testing next? Today? Go-on you know you want to. lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone today! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I had a small temp dip and have started to spot a little, so I am going to hold off on testing. This would be an early AF and wouldn't explain why my nipple is still leaking, but I'm not surprised by anything anymore, lol.
> 
> Maybe I'm in early menopause.:wacko:
> 
> Spotting could be perfectly normal. Llbean is testiment to that hun. When are you testing next? Today? Go-on you know you want to. lolClick to expand...

I am going to see what my temp does in the morning; you work for NHS and you had your doctor blow you off previously? That is crap!


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone today! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I had a small temp dip and have started to spot a little, so I am going to hold off on testing. This would be an early AF and wouldn't explain why my nipple is still leaking, but I'm not surprised by anything anymore, lol.
> 
> Maybe I'm in early menopause.:wacko:
> 
> Spotting could be perfectly normal. Llbean is testiment to that hun. When are you testing next? Today? Go-on you know you want to. lolClick to expand...
> 
> I am going to see what my temp does in the morning; you work for NHS and you had your doctor blow you off previously? That is crap!Click to expand...

Never got as far as a doctor. I didnt know anyone in that department or i would have pulled some strings. You should see the complaint letter i am in the process of writing to the head of their department though. After what i have been through and the times i was fobbed off even on Tuesday when they didnt believe me at first and made me take two test was embarrassing and down right out of order.
Sometimes i am just to laid back and positive but now that they have p'd me off i am like a dog with a bone.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, I guess I have to keep in mind that for those of you in the UK, getting to see the doctor can be a little more challenging than it is for those of us in the States. :growlmad:

But, if I had half of your PMA, I'd be a much better person. :hugs:

So now my spotting has stopped...I think my body is trying to tell me that it needs a break, lol. :wacko:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, I guess I have to keep in mind that for those of you in the UK, getting to see the doctor can be a little more challenging than it is for those of us in the States. :growlmad:
> 
> But, if I had half of your PMA, I'd be a much better person. :hugs:
> 
> So now my spotting has stopped...I think my body is trying to tell me that it needs a break, lol. :wacko:

I think its telling you to POAS. lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I am trying like hell not to POAS, lol


----------



## LLbean

Dmom, Wendy is right, that was me and the spotting. I still think I will be adding you to my bump buddies list real soon my dear :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, just got up and on my way to work. Wendy, I hope you have some answers soon :hugs:

Shmoo, sorry :witch: got you :-(


----------



## LLbean

Shmoo so sorry about the witch. Sending baby dust to you and may this be your cycle


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you girls...I'll just have to fight the urge to keep sticking my fingers up my cooter today to check my CM, lol


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Thank you girls...I'll just have to fight the urge to keep sticking my fingers up my cooter today to check my CM, lol

:rofl::rofl::rofl:LOLZ I'm sure my poor fanny would appreciate a month TTC free!


----------



## LLbean

I was never good at figuring that out so mine got lucky HAHAHA


----------



## Sewergrrl

dachsundmom said:


> Thank you girls...I'll just have to fight the urge to keep sticking my fingers up my cooter today to check my CM, lol

:haha:
While you're there.....








:test:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sewergrrl said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Thank you girls...I'll just have to fight the urge to keep sticking my fingers up my cooter today to check my CM, lol
> 
> :haha:
> While you're there.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :test:Click to expand...

GFY, baby...GFY, lol. :haha:


----------



## Wishing4abump

Dmom it can definitely be difficult getting a doctors appointment here in the uk. I made one a week ago and can't see my doctor until 19 august! I rang again today to see if I can have an earlier appointment if I see another doctor in the practice but they told me they are now booking for the end of august! I'm lucky I suppose that I just want to be referred for fertility tests and that I'm not ill ! Doesn't do to be unwell here unless you book your appointments in advance of illness!!!!


----------



## LLbean

spotting again today...ugh!


----------



## shmoo75

Wendy - Hope you are in the process of getting some results hun. FX for you that they are going down so you can move forward.:hugs::hugs: and what a lovely story about the 56yr old.

My GP if you want a morning appointment you ring at 8am that morning(if you can get through straight away I have tried ringing for 45mins hanging up and re-dialing before I get through!!!)and, if you want an afternoon appointment you ring at 1:45pm:wacko::wacko: I remember being told by a male receptionist(this was when i was having my 1st mc)that all appointments for that am had gone and I should of rang at 8am!!!!! I was not happy!!! Told him what did he think I had been doing since 8am and, as I was bleeding and pg I was going up to AE and informing them what he had just told me!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Wishing4abump said:


> Dmom it can definitely be difficult getting a doctors appointment here in the uk. I made one a week ago and can't see my doctor until 19 august! I rang again today to see if I can have an earlier appointment if I see another doctor in the practice but they told me they are now booking for the end of august! I'm lucky I suppose that I just want to be referred for fertility tests and that I'm not ill ! Doesn't do to be unwell here unless you book your appointments in advance of illness!!!!

Doesn't the doctor set aside a certain number of slots a day for emergency appointments or quick referrals?


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> spotting again today...ugh!

Is it heavy and what color....are you in pain?


----------



## LLbean

not heavy...but headache is LOL

same brown crap... I think I'm fine but now I am paranoid


----------



## shmoo75

LLbean said:


> not heavy...but headache is LOL
> 
> same brown crap... I think I'm fine but now I am paranoid

:hugs::hugs: to you hun. FX its stops soon. Try and relax and not to do anything to much.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I may go to the ER and see what they say


----------



## Sewergrrl

dachsundmom said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Thank you girls...I'll just have to fight the urge to keep sticking my fingers up my cooter today to check my CM, lol
> 
> :haha:
> While you're there.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :test:Click to expand...
> 
> GFY, baby...GFY, lol. :haha:Click to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## Mon_n_john

LLBean really wish you were being monitored by someone with more experience in obstetrics. Your progesterone was in the range of 6 - 7 with the last blood test you had. I'm not trying to worry or scare you but that is too low. You need to be put on progesterone supplements asap. 

I'm no doctor but I can tell you that when my prog. got to 8.8 during one of my pregnancies my dr. freaked out and put me on supplements the same day. And when I say supplements I mean vaginal suppositories, they are much more effective. If you can, ask for a Crinone 8% gel prescription. That is the best one.

If not, can you at least get another blood test asap and see what your HCG and prog. level is today? I really think you should for peace of mind. I'm a little worried about you because bad headaches are a sign of low progesterone.

I just want to make sure you are receiving the best care possible. :hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

LLbean said:


> I may go to the ER and see what they say

:hugs: Do you have cramping? I had a MC in April and the cramping was pretty bad. It's normal to spot non-red and have dull cramping.


----------



## LLbean

Thanks ladies...well the progesterone level I got was only on Monday...they did not check it again on Wednesday...Cramping is not bad at all...I will go to the ER with a friend and ask them for the progesterone. Yeah I am irritated that they just didn't give me some. They also want to refer me (after the ultrasound) to a regular OBGYN, not a high risk specialist...which I find peculiar considering I am 41

I think the progesterone would help tremendously since I was told about a year + ago I was being Estrogen Dominant...kind of hoping that has improved but who knows if that is effecting it too


----------



## Mon_n_john

I just thought of something, can you go to an urgent care center? You can usually be seen there quicker and most of them have onsite labs for practically immediate blood results. It might be less hassle for you than the ER.


----------



## LLbean

well the friend that is taking me is a nurse LOL...maybe she has the hookups ;-)


----------



## dachsundmom

LL- the rule I got from my OB was...spotting ok, cramping, ok...spotting and cramping together, not ok...but, the progesterone should really be checked again soon so that you can get on meds if you have an issue with it. FXd :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Good girl, get a prog. test pretty please. For a pregnant women it should be above 15 and really no lower than 10. The Crinone gel is expensive. I think it's like $350 for 15 days worth (at least with my ins.) but my co-pay is only $40 which is not bad. Aside from that you could use reg. progesterone suppositories from a compounding pharmacy. I've tried them all but I like the gel best.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LL given the spotting continues in light of a low progesterone, that will be enough to warrant a high risk referral. Good plan to go to ER, hopefully they can even get an obstetrical consult lined up for you while repeating your bloods. :hugs: and keep us posted!


----------



## LLbean

well I am asking them to do all the tests possible.

spotting seems to stopped again...I swear I am going nuts! I am still going to check on levels and hope they tell me all looks good now. 

Had some breakfast and now regretting it...nauseous!


----------



## Wendyk07

Llbean i am so please you are going to the ER hun. Everything crossed for you and a great big (((((((hug)))))))) :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> well I am asking them to do all the tests possible.
> 
> spotting seems to stopped again...I swear I am going nuts! I am still going to check on levels and hope they tell me all looks good now.
> 
> Had some breakfast and now regretting it...nauseous!

Nausea is good! :happydance: Remember that as you are hugging your toilet!


----------



## LLbean

Junebug, that's what I was thinking too...I mean it is not bad spotting, its as if I peed coffee water? but still..I am 41 and she was all worried about my levels being low so...


----------



## Mbababy

Hi LL,

I don't have any advice to add, but just wanted you to know that I'm thinking of you and wishing you the best of luck in your ER visit...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yes, what a relief, everything is crossed for you honey!

Wendy, how did your appt. go this morning? When do you get your results?


----------



## LLbean

Thanks ladies... I'm sure all will be fine....I will report as soon as I know something.

The friend that is taking me is Sweet_Alida and she too had similar stuff early on in her pregnancy...she is more than halfway there now LOL...but she is seeing a high risk specialist so. Lets see!


----------



## Wishing4abump

dachsundmom said:


> Wishing4abump said:
> 
> 
> Dmom it can definitely be difficult getting a doctors appointment here in the uk. I made one a week ago and can't see my doctor until 19 august! I rang again today to see if I can have an earlier appointment if I see another doctor in the practice but they told me they are now booking for the end of august! I'm lucky I suppose that I just want to be referred for fertility tests and that I'm not ill ! Doesn't do to be unwell here unless you book your appointments in advance of illness!!!!
> 
> Doesn't the doctor set aside a certain number of slots a day for emergency appointments or quick referrals?Click to expand...

Yes they do have emergency appointments but you have to give your symptoms to the receptionist and unless you are in pain or losing blood or have a lump etc you have to wait for a regular appointment. I object to giving my symptoms to the receptionist too - they are so difficult to get past!


----------



## TessieTwo

Fingers crossed all is well LL :hugs: :hugs:

x


----------



## LLbean

well I hope they see me quick...and I can get good answers


----------



## Wendyk07

The midwife from the EPAY has just called. My hcg level is 1997 so its gone up. They are worried because they expected it to go down given that there was nothing on the scan. They think its ectopic and are sending my notes to one of the major hospitals in Glasgow that run a Gynae emergency service over the weekend. They are unsure as to whether this could be a new pregnancy as with such high hcg levels it would be unlikely that i ovulated. I am back on Monday for another scan and more bloods.

What i cannot tell them (because it was a favour and a different dept) is that my mate scanned me on Monday and said that my tubes, ovarys were clear and there were no cycts etc


----------



## dachsundmom

I am not trying to open a healthcare debate, but why in the hell is eveything so slow in the UK? Now granted, there are perks not having to pay insurance premiums, but you should still be able to get care when you need it!

So, if you have to tell the receptionst you are in pain, bleeding, or can't breathe, wouldn't you be on the way to A&E instead of talking to these idiots, lol.

Wendy, you are a very patient girl!


----------



## Mbababy

Wendyk07 said:


> The midwife from the EPAY has just called. My hcg level is 1997 so its gone up. They are worried because they expected it to go down given that there was nothing on the scan. They think its ectopic and are sending my notes to one of the major hospitals in Glasgow that run a Gynae emergency service over the weekend. They are unsure as to whether this could be a new pregnancy as with such high hcg levels it would be unlikely that i ovulated. I am back on Monday for another scan and more bloods.
> 
> What i cannot tell them (because it was a favour and a different dept) is that my mate scanned me on Monday and said that my tubes, ovarys were clear and there were no cycts etc

FWed that they figure this out soon for you too, Wendy....and major :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Wendy, I INSIST they missed something on the first scan, I hope the baby is in there and in the right spot for you!

ok so don't intend to gross you out but here is what I am spotting


----------



## dachsundmom

LL- that actually looks pretty good...that's old blood. Very bright red would worry me, but I think you are in good shape!

Here's my theory, and it's just that...but, if one were to be a lte implanter, which I think you are bc you didn't get a BFP until 13DPO, then your body was already gearing up for AF. It would be hard to believe that your body just knows not to expel any lining at all...it's got to go somewhere, lol.


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, you are a very patient girl!

Its wearing a little thin now. I wanted answers today and fully expected to get them. :growlmad:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yeah, it looks like old blood LLBean and with that small amount I wouldn't be worried if everything else was normal. But with your prog. being low that is what concerns me. 

Luckily you are about to get care so that is a big relief. Someone with experience in these things needs to see you. They need to have a better understanding of healthy progesterone levels during an early pregnancy.

Try not to worry, breathe and relax. It has been said that stress can cause lower progesterone levels and apparently large meals can lower prog. levels too. :shrug: (I read it somewhere lol)

So, take it easy, eat small bites if you are hungry and just insist on your blood tests and ask for stat results. I'm glad you went in! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy, you are a very patient girl!
> 
> Its wearing a little thin now. I wanted answers today and fully expected to get them. :growlmad:Click to expand...

You very well should've gotten them; it really is bull shitake! :growlmad:

You know your tubes are clear...so, no etopic. You know your levels shouldn't be going up like that, there has to be a bean in there!


----------



## LLbean

Mon_n_john said:


> Yeah, it looks like old blood LLBean and with that small amount I wouldn't be worried if everything else was normal. But with your prog. being low that is what concerns me.
> 
> Luckily you are about to get care so that is a big relief. Someone with experience in these things needs to see you. They need to have a better understanding of healthy progesterone levels during an early pregnancy.
> 
> Try not to worry, breathe and relax. It has been said that stress can cause lower progesterone levels and apparently large meals can lower prog. levels too. :shrug: (I read it somewhere lol)
> 
> So, take it easy, eat small bites if you are hungry and just insist on your blood tests and ask for stat results. I'm glad you went in! :thumbup:

seriously? dang it, I should not have had breakfast...I ate cause I thought that would help LOL


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wow Wendy, you have been through a lot lately honey! So they think it's an ectopic? Can't they scan you again right now to be sure? I would think that higher LCG levels mean something is growing so maybe what they couldn't see before is visible now. It doesn't sound like you shoudl have to wait till Monday for anything, it sounds like this warrants more investigation today. 

My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL, I don't know, I found that on a website that caters to women with low progesterone levels and it was on a long list of suggestions for raising prog. levels naturally so who knows! I try to follow that rule, just in case, because I seem to have low prog. problems.


----------



## LLbean

ack...well it was 2 eggs scrambled, with some cheese...hope that is not much lol


----------



## NorthStar

Wendy I'm sorry that they still haven't figured things out for you, that really does suck.
I kept checking this thread for your news, I really hope you hear something soon, it's not fair to leave you stressing over this for another whole weekend.


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy, you are a very patient girl!
> 
> Its wearing a little thin now. I wanted answers today and fully expected to get them. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> You very well should've gotten them; it really is bull shitake! :growlmad:
> 
> You know your tubes are clear...so, no etopic. You know your levels shouldn't be going up like that, there has to be a bean in there!Click to expand...

I cant tell them that i know about the tubes though because the scan that showed me that was done on the fly. :wacko:


----------



## puppycat

Wendy - I'm afraid nothing in the NHS is fast these days. They left me waiting all over Christmas and it was the biggest headf*ck ever let me tell you! 

You know it's not ectopic, they will find that out on Monday, but in the meantime you have elevated HCG and apparently nothing to show for it. So frustrating! :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Mon_n_john said:


> Wow Wendy, you have been through a lot lately honey! So they think it's an ectopic? Can't they scan you again right now to be sure? I would think that higher LCG levels mean something is growing so maybe what they couldn't see before is visible now. It doesn't sound like you shoudl have to wait till Monday for anything, it sounds like this warrants more investigation today.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you!

DH is going mad about the fact that we have to wait until Monday so i called them back. There is no sonographer there on a Friday afternoon as there is no clinics running. I would have called my friend again and asked her to scan me but i know she is away for the weekend. :wacko:


----------



## Wendyk07

NorthStar said:


> Wendy I'm sorry that they still haven't figured things out for you, that really does suck.
> I kept checking this thread for your news, I really hope you hear something soon, it's not fair to leave you stressing over this for another whole weekend.

I am actually worried about the possible ectopic now more than anything. My friend that scanned me works in radiology so could well have missed something. I am seond guessing now because she made a point of showing me everything on the scan but i suppose its still possible. They must be concerned though if they are sending my notes in a taxi to another hospital for the weekend just in case and then back again in a taxt on Monday morning for my appointment. They have told me that if i just dont feel right, have any pain to head straight to the hospital. So i am torn. I trust my friend but there is that little seed of doubt now.


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> Wendy - I'm afraid nothing in the NHS is fast these days. They left me waiting all over Christmas and it was the biggest headf*ck ever let me tell you!
> 
> You know it's not ectopic, they will find that out on Monday, but in the meantime you have elevated HCG and apparently nothing to show for it. So frustrating! :hugs:

Over chrsitmas? FFS!

i am just worried that my friend might have missed something as it was a scan done as a favour. Brian keeps reminding me that she showed my everything but there is that little seed of doubt that i cant help.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, if you trust your friend, which I am sure you do...go with what she told you. I won't tell you to relax, but your friend has your best interest at heart. And WTH kind of hospital doesn't have a sonographer?


----------



## puppycat

Got any vet friends? They have scanners too :haha:


----------



## hugs3409

I would be inclined to make up pain and go to the hospital to get a scan today. But thats just me :)

hope you get your answers soon :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendyk07 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy, you are a very patient girl!
> 
> Its wearing a little thin now. I wanted answers today and fully expected to get them. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> You very well should've gotten them; it really is bull shitake! :growlmad:
> 
> You know your tubes are clear...so, no etopic. You know your levels shouldn't be going up like that, there has to be a bean in there!Click to expand...
> 
> I cant tell them that i know about the tubes though because the scan that showed me that was done on the fly. :wacko:Click to expand...


Wendy I honestly don't think the scan done *under the counter* on Monday rules out an ectopic, embryos are teeny tiny creatures and very early on it can be easy to overlook. Given that the HCG has not increased as much as it would have for a uterine pregnancy, I agree ectopic is the most likely explanation. A follow-up scan should start showing something soon though. :hugs: and fingers crossed you'll have an answer soon!!!


----------



## Wishing4abump

hugs3409 said:


> I would be inclined to make up pain and go to the hospital to get a scan today. But thats just me :)
> 
> hope you get your answers soon :hugs:

Wendy, I can't believe you still don't have any answers. And I can't believe that they think you might have an ectopic and are leaving you until Monday! I'm with hugs3409 on this one - I would definitely make up some excuse to make them see me today! Hope you get some answers before much longer - you are being amazing waiting this out! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wishing4abump

Just to update I tested again this morning and got another bfn. Af due on Sunday but still not having any pms symptoms - bbs usually killing by this point and nightmare moods but feel fine. Just waiting for af to show up now. Think it's definitely too late for me to get a bfp thus month now with only 2 days to go!


----------



## dachsundmom

Wishing4abump said:


> Just to update I tested again this morning and got another bfn. Af due on Sunday but still not having any pms symptoms - bbs usually killing by this point and nightmare moods but feel fine. Just waiting for af to show up now. Think it's definitely too late for me to get a bfp thus month now with only 2 days to go!

How long is your LP? :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> Got any vet friends? They have scanners too :haha:

So what are you trying to say here? Lol
:haha: :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Wendyk07 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Got any vet friends? They have scanners too :haha:
> 
> So what are you trying to say here? Lol
> :haha: :rofl:Click to expand...

:blush:


----------



## Wishing4abump

dachsundmom said:


> Wishing4abump said:
> 
> 
> Just to update I tested again this morning and got another bfn. Af due on Sunday but still not having any pms symptoms - bbs usually killing by this point and nightmare moods but feel fine. Just waiting for af to show up now. Think it's definitely too late for me to get a bfp thus month now with only 2 days to go!
> 
> How long is your LP? :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm pretty regular, I think the doctor called it classic (hope that doesn't mean old)! but I have a 28 day cycle and ovulate day 14 or 15.


----------



## Wendyk07

I am off to DR google. I need to know what kind of pain and symptoms I am looking for just incase.


----------



## Wendyk07

Wendyk07 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Got any vet friends? They have scanners too :haha:
> 
> So what are you trying to say here? Lol
> :haha: :rofl:Click to expand...




Wishing4abump said:


> Just to update I tested again this morning and got another bfn. Af due on Sunday but still not having any pms symptoms - bbs usually killing by this point and nightmare moods but feel fine. Just waiting for af to show up now. Think it's definitely too late for me to get a bfp thus month now with only 2 days to go!


I am the worst example ever this past month or two but I didn't get my bfp u til after af date. I hope you are the same Hun, not a mirror of what's going on with me but a late implanter with a BFP.

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wishing4abump said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing4abump said:
> 
> 
> Just to update I tested again this morning and got another bfn. Af due on Sunday but still not having any pms symptoms - bbs usually killing by this point and nightmare moods but feel fine. Just waiting for af to show up now. Think it's definitely too late for me to get a bfp thus month now with only 2 days to go!
> 
> How long is your LP? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty regular, I think the doctor called it classic (hope that doesn't mean old)! but I have a 28 day cycle and ovulate day 14 or 15.Click to expand...

Classic is good in this case, lol. Hate to say this, but you just have to wait! :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Wendy I think it's shoulder pain, intense building pain on one side, bleeding, sickness x


----------



## Wishing4abump

Thanks Dmom and Wendy but I have been testing with early ic tests that are sensitive to 10mlu. Wouldn't these have shown up a bfp by now?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Implantation can be as late as 10DPO, so no!


----------



## dachsundmom

Wishing4abump said:


> Thanks Dmom and Wendy but I have been testing with early ic tests that are sensitive to 10mlu. Wouldn't these have shown up a bfp by now?

Honey, if you are a late implanter then that answer is no, lol. Here is a piece of unsolicited advice, stay away from the 10hcg tests...you will drive yourself nuts thinking it should be a BFP very early. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

OMG, Wendy...it just doesn't make sense...I thought ectopics were dangerous...can't you just go elsewhere?


----------



## struth

Wishing4abump said:


> Thanks Dmom and Wendy but I have been testing with early ic tests that are sensitive to 10mlu. Wouldn't these have shown up a bfp by now?

My LP is 12 days but I didn't get a positive on 10miu ICs until I was 14 dpo (i.e. 2 days late). Even then it was so faint if I hadn't had positives on other tests I wouldn't have seen it. 

I know some people swear by them but they didn't work for me at all.


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> Wendy I think it's shoulder pain, intense building pain on one side, bleeding, sickness x

Thanks Hun. With my bad back I was wondering how I would tell the difference. :hugs:


----------



## Wishing4abump

dachsundmom said:


> Wishing4abump said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Dmom and Wendy but I have been testing with early ic tests that are sensitive to 10mlu. Wouldn't these have shown up a bfp by now?
> 
> Honey, if you are a late implanter then that answer is no, lol. Here is a piece of unsolicited advice, stay away from the 10hcg tests...you will drive yourself nuts thinking it should be a BFP very early. :hugs:Click to expand...

I thin i will from now on! I'm sure af is on the way though cos I've had on and off cramping for 2 days now like it's starting but it hasn't arrived as yet. Really thought it had yesterday with the cramps though.


----------



## Wendyk07

Indigo77 said:


> OMG, Wendy...it just doesn't make sense...I thought ectopics were dangerous...can't you just go elsewhere?

I don't know much about them Hun, I'm just reading now but I think they can be. There is nowhere else to go. All the hospitals in Glasgow are now one so it's the same service/people at them all. They just rotate. It would be to late today to go private but I could possibly get an appointment tomorrow. I have the cash an though it's expensive I would definately pay.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendyk07 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Wendy I think it's shoulder pain, intense building pain on one side, bleeding, sickness x
> 
> Thanks Hun. With my bad back I was wondering how I would tell the difference. :hugs:Click to expand...

Wendy I'm still so shocked they wouldn't offer to investigate you further NOW if they're suspecting an ectopic. As far as I'm concerned this condition needs to be ruled out as soon as it is suspected given that it inadvertantly leads to a medical emergency :hugs: I think I agree with what other ladies have suggested, can't you go to an emergency clinic and have it assessed properly?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendyk07 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> OMG, Wendy...it just doesn't make sense...I thought ectopics were dangerous...can't you just go elsewhere?
> 
> I don't know much about them Hun, I'm just reading now but I think they can be. There is nowhere else to go. All the hospitals in Glasgow are now one so it's the same service/people at them all. They just rotate. It would be to late today to go private but I could possibly get an appointment tomorrow. I have the cash an though it's expensive I would definately pay.Click to expand...

Yes they are very dangerous: when the pregnancy grows beyond the circumference of the tubes, the tubes rupture and this is what is dangerous. It is a surgical emergency.


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Wendy I think it's shoulder pain, intense building pain on one side, bleeding, sickness x
> 
> Thanks Hun. With my bad back I was wondering how I would tell the difference. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Wendy I'm still so shocked they wouldn't offer to investigate you further NOW if they're suspecting an ectopic. As far as I'm concerned this condition needs to be ruled out as soon as it is suspected given that it inadvertantly leads to a medical emergency :hugs: I think I agree with what other ladies have suggested, can't you go to an emergency clinic and have it assessed properly?Click to expand...

The most I can do would be to go to the er at the hospital they have taxied my notes to but I have no-one to watch DS so it would need to wait till tomorrow now anyway.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well here is my medical advice: the SECOND you feel any pain out of the ordinary for your typical back pain, go right away to the nearest emergency room. It's great news that you don't have that pain now, I'm just really worried it'll crop up over the weekend and they didn't deal with you properly :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Can you take DS with you and have someone meet you later to watch him? I assume that your A&E is much like our ER and it's not like you won't wait for a few, lol.


----------



## LLbean

OMG Wendy I hope you get answers soon!

I just got back from the ER and the Betas went down a bit (from 48 to 38) so I may actually have a MC...lets see what happens. Spotting did stop so who knows...its all strange LOL. Just the co-pay was $500!!!! Good God this is an expensive lie! HAHAHA

Well I may just tell him tonight and get it over with...give him the good news and the bad news sort of speak.


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> OMG Wendy I hope you get answers soon!
> 
> I just got back from the ER and the Betas went down a bit (from 48 to 38) so I may actually have a MC...lets see what happens. Spotting did stop so who knows...its all strange LOL. Just the co-pay was $500!!!! Good God this is an expensive lie! HAHAHA
> 
> Well I may just tell him tonight and get it over with...give him the good news and the bad news sort of speak.

:cry::hugs: You should fill him in; I think it's time. $500 for an ER visit, I think mine are only $75.:hugs::hugs: Fxd....big time!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh no LL :hugs: so sorry the HCG went down. Fingers crossed it's just because a different lab read the bloods? Thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> OMG Wendy I hope you get answers soon!
> 
> I just got back from the ER and the Betas went down a bit (from 48 to 38) so I may actually have a MC...lets see what happens. Spotting did stop so who knows...its all strange LOL. Just the co-pay was $500!!!! Good God this is an expensive lie! HAHAHA
> 
> Well I may just tell him tonight and get it over with...give him the good news and the bad news sort of speak.
> 
> :cry::hugs: You should fill him in; I think it's time. $500 for an ER visit, I think mine are only $75.:hugs::hugs: Fxd....big time!Click to expand...

NOT exactly how I wanted to break the news to him but we will see what happens, maybe Monday will show different numbers...oh well


----------



## Jennjenn

Sorry to hear your news LLbean...:hugs:

Wendy - I think Junebug is right - any pain at all head straight to the ER. 

I'll be on pins and needles this weekend for everyone!


----------



## Wishing4abump

LLBean - keeping fx'd for you that everything will be ok. Massive hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Wendy - I can't believe they wouldn't send you to a hospital along with your notes for an emergancy scan. I agree any pain out of the ordainary for you go straight to the A&E that has your notes hun.:hugs::hugs: thinking of you and fx all is well and it can wait til Monday

Ll - :hugs::hugs: so sorry to hear this hun. with my mc's they started with old blood but a few hrs later it was bright red and lots of it so I didn't need bloods to confirm I already knew:cry::cry: I wish you luck in telling your OH hun.

Wendy & Ll you both know we are all here for you both over the weekend.:hugs::hugs: to you both


----------



## amyc2324

Wishing4abump said:


> Thanks Dmom and Wendy but I have been testing with early ic tests that are sensitive to 10mlu. Wouldn't these have shown up a bfp by now?

I got my BFP on FRER before the internet cheapies. I got BFP on Rexall Brand test before the FRER.


----------



## LLbean

thank you Shmoo...again, my spotting is more like brown dust if that now... nothing heavy AT ALL!

I may still come through I think...either way I am fine cause nothing seen on an ultrasound for me is like it was all in my head, you know what I mean? I'm fine.


----------



## shmoo75

Ll - i know what you mean hun. I am glad you are ok. God this TTC malarky is worring on all levels!!! You worry about getting pg, your worried when you are pg, and you worry when:baby:gets here!!!!!!! No wonder us Mum's and TTCers suffer from babybrain!!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

hahaaha well all moms are WorryWorts! ;-)


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> hahaaha well all moms are WorryWorts! ;-)

I figure if my DD isn't calling me collect for bail or an attorney, I've done my job, lol.


----------



## LLbean

yup, mine too. She is 20 and my "job" is done...but we still worry HAHAHA


----------



## Butterfly67

Just checking in after a day out and can't believe you don't have answers Wendy :hugs:

And LL, again FX for you too. :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> hahaaha well all moms are WorryWorts! ;-)
> 
> I figure if my DD isn't calling me collect for bail or an attorney, I've done my job, lol.Click to expand...

I've already told DS that if he ever gets arrested, that I won't bail him out. He can stay there the night :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> hahaaha well all moms are WorryWorts! ;-)
> 
> I figure if my DD isn't calling me collect for bail or an attorney, I've done my job, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I've already told DS that if he ever gets arrested, that I won't bail him out. He can stay there the night :blush:Click to expand...

I told DD the same thing, but I think in the end...depending on the crime, I would buy the best defense I can and just beat the crap out of her behind closed doors, lol.

***Disclaimer, that is a joke, lol. The beating part..***


----------



## Indigo77

Eva....you say that, but you would be bailing him out inside 5 minutes....


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Eva....you say that, but you would be bailing him out inside 5 minutes....

You're right..........I'd cave in a heartbeat :blush:

But shhhhh, he doesn't know that! :haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> Well here is my medical advice: the SECOND you feel any pain out of the ordinary for your typical back pain, go right away to the nearest emergency room. It's great news that you don't have that pain now, I'm just really worried it'll crop up over the weekend and they didn't deal with you properly :hugs:

Thanks hun, much appreciated. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Can you take DS with you and have someone meet you later to watch him? I assume that your A&E is much like our ER and it's not like you won't wait for a few, lol.

There really is no-one that hadnt already had a drink before i posted. DH was out with clients for a meal and had a few wines/pints. I fell asleep earlier but i really feel ok. :hugs:

Thanks hun.

x


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> OMG Wendy I hope you get answers soon!
> 
> I just got back from the ER and the Betas went down a bit (from 48 to 38) so I may actually have a MC...lets see what happens. Spotting did stop so who knows...its all strange LOL. Just the co-pay was $500!!!! Good God this is an expensive lie! HAHAHA
> 
> Well I may just tell him tonight and get it over with...give him the good news and the bad news sort of speak.

Aww hun((((((hugs))))))

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Cant believe i slept for so long. Thank you for all of your support, concern and kind words. I think i will call the hospital in the morning and see what they say, i think i will feel better after speaking to a gynae dr. The community midwives work on a SAturday here as well so i might be able to get a referral for an emergency scan. I called the private hospital earlier before i fell asleep and they said they wouldnt see me as i havent been referred to them and its elective cases only at the weekend. It would cost £275 for the initial visit £300 for the scan and who knows how much more if there was any treatment so i think i will stick to the NHS. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy please update us!


----------



## Sewergrrl

I'm so nervous for you both Wendy and LL. Fx everything turns out OK. :dust:


----------



## puppycat

Glad you had a sleep hun, as long as you are feeling ok you'll probably be fine to wait until Monday, I think the average for ectopic problems is 7 weeks so you should be fine. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy please update us!


As soon as i hang up the phone to the doc hun. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> Glad you had a sleep hun, as long as you are feeling ok you'll probably be fine to wait until Monday, I think the average for ectopic problems is 7 weeks so you should be fine. :hugs:

I could sleep standing up tonight. lol

Had a really busy day at work and the wee man has been running me ragged since i got home. 

I am going to call the hospital in the morning and speak to someone if nothing else to put our minds are rest. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Wendy and llbean thinking of u both,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Desperado167 said:


> Wendy and llbean thinking of u both,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

How are you hun? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Wendyk07 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Glad you had a sleep hun, as long as you are feeling ok you'll probably be fine to wait until Monday, I think the average for ectopic problems is 7 weeks so you should be fine. :hugs:
> 
> I could sleep standing up tonight. lol
> 
> Had a really busy day at work and the wee man has been running me ragged since i got home.
> 
> I am going to call the hospital in the morning and speak to someone if nothing else to put our minds are rest. :hugs:Click to expand...

Is Derrin still up then? Lol. Laura has been quite quiet today but she has a sore bum so think she's feeling sorry for herself :(


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Glad you had a sleep hun, as long as you are feeling ok you'll probably be fine to wait until Monday, I think the average for ectopic problems is 7 weeks so you should be fine. :hugs:
> 
> I could sleep standing up tonight. lol
> 
> Had a really busy day at work and the wee man has been running me ragged since i got home.
> 
> I am going to call the hospital in the morning and speak to someone if nothing else to put our minds are rest. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Is Derrin still up then? Lol. Laura has been quite quiet today but she has a sore bum so think she's feeling sorry for herself :(Click to expand...

Another tooth (molar) so hes having a time of it. Asleep now though but dont know how long it will last. Derrins bum is a bit raw but its normal when he is teething. I'm just not really up to it today. Brian is taking him to the park in the morning so i will get a nice long lie in. Bliss!

(((((hugs))))) for wee cutie and her poorly bum.


----------



## puppycat

I'm assuming she has a tooth coming too but she won't even let me in there with a toothbrush so I have no idea!


----------



## LLbean

well no spotting still...cramps yes but no spotting...the waiting game continues

Thanks all for your support. Told hubby and he is ok. was sad how he got all excited at first and I had to go "wait, sorry, don't get too excited babe..." Man it broke my heart


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> well no spotting still...cramps yes but no spotting...the waiting game continues
> 
> Thanks all for your support. Told hubby and he is ok. was sad how he got all excited at first and I had to go "wait, sorry, don't get too excited babe..." Man it broke my heart

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I am glad that you have him for support now.


----------



## LLbean

well I think it is more the other way around...I'm telling you...he gets so sad! I told him I was having cramps and he flipped out "what does that mean? is it over? is there hope?" Oh well, once a mom always a mom...even to hubby ;-)


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> well I think it is more the other way around...I'm telling you...he gets so sad! I told him I was having cramps and he flipped out "what does that mean? is it over? is there hope?" Oh well, once a mom always a mom...even to hubby ;-)

When did you start cramping?


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> well I think it is more the other way around...I'm telling you...he gets so sad! I told him I was having cramps and he flipped out "what does that mean? is it over? is there hope?" Oh well, once a mom always a mom...even to hubby ;-)
> 
> When did you start cramping?Click to expand...

oh been on and off...but mainly after dinner LOL...maybe I gotta pooh HAHAHA


----------



## dachsundmom

So go and try to poo, lol.


----------



## LLbean

well since getting the + I have had a bit of an issue in that arena LOL

I'm fine... it does feel as if I was having my period (nothing overwhelming) yet at the most it is beige when I wipe LOL


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls, 

I called the hospital this morning and spoke to both a midwive and a dr. They say that a lot of ectopic's can end naturally in the form of a MC and that i shouldnt be concerned unless i am symptomatic. They also said that on my notes is says "Query early pregnancy or ectopic" so that when they told me that about the ectopic that they were being caucious as right now they are unsure as to what is going on. They explained a lot and concentrated on the symptoms. They asked me how i was feeling and tbh i feel fine. Theres a dull ache lower right but that could also be a sign of a healthy early pregnancy. 

The upshot is that i havent to go in unless i am symptomatic and to hangfire until Monday. The midwive will call me tommorow morning though to see how i am.

I have to look at the positives here so that i dont go mad before Monday morning.

If it is an early pregnancy then i would only be 3w+4 so nothing would have been seen on the US. 
My hcg is going up. Didnt double but went up by 137 and with the times that the bloods were taken that would have been 2 days not the usual 3.
I feel absolutley fine.

PMA is going to get me through this, at least until Monday.

:hugs:


----------



## struth

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> I called the hospital this morning and spoke to both a midwive and a dr. They say that a lot of ectopic's can end naturally in the form of a MC and that i shouldnt be concerned unless i am symptomatic. They also said that on my notes is says "Query early pregnancy or ectopic" so that when they told me that about the ectopic that they were being caucious as right now they are unsure as to what is going on. They explained a lot and concentrated on the symptoms. They asked me how i was feeling and tbh i feel fine. Theres a dull ache lower right but that could also be a sign of a healthy early pregnancy.
> 
> The upshot is that i havent to go in unless i am symptomatic and to hangfire until Monday. The midwive will call me tommorow morning though to see how i am.
> 
> I have to look at the positives here so that i dont go mad before Monday morning.
> 
> If it is an early pregnancy then i would only be 3w+4 so nothing would have been seen on the US.
> My hcg is going up. Didnt double but went up by 137 and with the times that the bloods were taken that would have been 2 days not the usual 3.
> I feel absolutley fine.
> 
> PMA is going to get me through this, at least until Monday.
> 
> :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Glad you called and got some reassurance. I really hope that Monday brings you some happy news x


----------



## shmoo75

Wendy - So glad you called them this morning. Why couldn't they have told you this yesterday to your face? Would of saved all this. Enjoy your weekend but try to relax abit as well not easy when your DS is teething. My DD is also teething(she never seems to stop!!Lol)she is forever biting on her finger right at the back but its her canines that are the next lot to cut through and they are ready and waiting!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

That sounds quite good then Wendy, especially if they couldn't have seen anything on an u/s anyway so it could just still be a normal pg. Am keeping everything crossed for you - it does sound like there is definite reason to be hopeful :)


----------



## puppycat

Great news Wendy, glad you feel a bit more at ease.
Happy 20months to Derrin :D


----------



## Desperado167

Wendy am so glad u are feeling ok and the hospital have reassured you ,really hope Monday brings u the fantastic news u deserve,have a good weekend Hun,love and prayers,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Llbean,just want u to know I am thinking of you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wishing4abump

Wendy, that sounds so much better than yesterday. Fx'd it is an early pregnancy! Keep up the pma you are being fantastic through all if this. Take it easy over the weekend. X


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, I am glad that you got some reassurance. :hugs:

LL-:hugs:


----------



## Conina

Wendy and LLbean - thinking of you both. I really hope you get good news on Monday xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Got a very negative test this morning...going to call this one over and wait for AF.


----------



## Wishing4abump

Dmom remember what you told me yesterday it's not over until af shows up!


----------



## dachsundmom

Wishing4abump said:


> Dmom remember what you told me yesterday it's not over until af shows up!

Did I say that? Lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendy, so glad you're feeling fine! What a relief to actually get some more info, just so frustrating you needed to wait a day to get it :hugs: Fingers crossed this is the start of a normal healthy pregnancy!

DMom, it's not over until the :witch: sings! I have a very clear :bfn: again today as well. Doing much better than yesterday though. What did your temps do? Will go stalk your chart :hugs:

LL how are you feeling this morning hun?


----------



## dachsundmom

My chart is not cooperating! My temp dip should be more drastic as AF is right around the corner, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hmmm I'm not sure I agree with the date FF has you O'ing at. Maybe you're 11DPO now?


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hmmm I'm not sure I agree with the date FF has you O'ing at. Maybe you're 11DPO now?

That's what I thought this whole time, lol. I never O the same day I get my positive OPK...but, when I played with it yesterday, my coverline temp went up and I am not sure if that is good or bad...give me a day and temp and I'll adjust it per doc's orders, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

velo said:


> Sorry for not updating my test status, the :witch: got me sadly, then I went on vacation for a few days! Congrats to all the :bfp: ladies this month, especially LLBean! Nice to see others that have been around a while get a :bfp:.

Sorry the old hag got you :hugs: Loads of :dust: for your new cycle :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Wooly!


----------



## Macwooly

shmoo75 said:


> Well girls after a really shit night with DD :witch: has decided to fly in and pay me a visit. Maybe this cycle is the one:winkwink:

Sorry the old hag got you :hugs: Loads of :dust: for your new cycle :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Wendy - goodness you've had a time of it whilst I've been away :hugs: Glad you eventually got to speak to someone who seemed to know what they were talking about :hugs: Keeping all crossed you have a LO snuggling in :hugs:

LL - sorry your HCG went down :hugs: Keeping all crossed for you still though :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well I feel fine today, temps went up but line on FRER is almost non-existant. I am thinking ...on to the next cycle. Now just praying I am VERY fertile for next one (and that they put me on Progesterone IMMEDIATELY)...maybe I get twin girls hehehe

I am fine, but worry about hubby still...did not tell him about FRER today... he still kissed my belly last night and said "we can still love it even if its nothing right?" Ugh its killing me!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:cry: your hubby sounds like the sweetest guy ever, you are very blessed...
Hoping you are hyperfertile for your next cycle :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

LL- I hope you catch the twins next cycle!


----------



## LLbean

yeah...digi still says Pregnant but lets see...we will know for sure Monday (or Tuesday) what the deal is


----------



## NorthStar

So sorry LLBean, your husband sounds lovely though - FX for August for you :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

thanks, he is a sweetie... I so want to do this for him because of it too ...although I am sure at raising the child we will have HUGE disagreements (he is a big time kid spoiler LOL) But it is an experience I want us to share and grow with


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> thanks, he is a sweetie... I so want to do this for him because of it too ...although I am sure at raising the child we will have HUGE disagreements (he is a big time kid spoiler LOL) But it is an experience I want us to share and grow with

Does he have any kids?


----------



## Indigo77

Wendy...I am glad you have some clarification now and HOPE U R PREGGERS!

But I am STILL pissed at them....Hope you can get some rest this weekend...I think your DH should mind the baby this weekend and let you relax a bit....Sheesh...What an emotional rollercoaster ride.....

LL...thinking of u...

DMom....I will no longer comment on lines....never, ever, ever....

Shmoo & Velo...sorry the :witch: showed up....

Junebug....BFNs suck!...


:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> thanks, he is a sweetie... I so want to do this for him because of it too ...although I am sure at raising the child we will have HUGE disagreements (he is a big time kid spoiler LOL) But it is an experience I want us to share and grow with
> 
> Does he have any kids?Click to expand...

no he does not...that is why this is so important


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Wendy and llbean thinking of u both,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> How are you hun? :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Am actually ok today thanks,just back from a lovely day in the sun but soooo happy wooly is back :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

Great to hear Desperado, and yes to Wooly being back!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, I appreciate the comments on the tests or I wouldn't post them.

Ladies, here's a piece of advice, stay out of the pregnancy section at Barnes & Noble, you will be stunned at the amount of conflicting info that is out there, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

Ok dim moment who's Barnes & Noble? 

Dmom I really hope you still see a BFP in the next day or so :dust::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Macwooly said:


> Ok dim moment who's Barnes & Noble?
> 
> Dmom I really hope you still see a BFP in the next day or so :dust::hugs:

Hehehe B&N is a chain of bookstores we have in the US

And I also vote for a BFP in the next few days dmom!


----------



## Macwooly

Thanks LL :)

I love bookshops so horrified with myself not to know that one :blush:


----------



## cissyhope

Hi girls :flower: just wanted to say hi and im still here,even though you prob dont remember me :haha: Im finding it hard to get on here at the moment so havent read back.

Wendy i dont really know how you got on but i really really hope you are PG! x

LLbean not sure on your news hun? i want to say congrats but im not sure? :flower:

Wooly how am ya? :haha: x

Indigo, Desperado,Dachsundmom, Hello! Im sure iv missed someone off :blush: apologies x

AFM im 10dpo and not really feeling much :nope: apart from ratty! :growlmad: Poor OH :haha: Hope that doesn't mean Af is on the way.
I took my temperture earlier? god knows why as im not charting but just wondered what temperture it would rise to if PG? i know every one is different but just wondered what yours was? is that a really silly question? :haha: Also what day do you usually poas? (LLbean im trying to remember lingo,hope i got it right now :haha:) x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

It's really impossible to interpret the meaning of a single temp. What is "normal" for you is very different for me! So unless you're routinely charting, it's not useful to measure BBT. For those who measure BBT, you see the temp drop as AF approaches so it is useful! And also obviously very useful to pinpoint exact time of ovuation, as OPKs don't. You can O as long as 2 days past the last + OPK!

They usually recommend POAS on day AF is due or later (if she's late). Some of us here are really good at following that recommendation whereas others (such as myself :blush:) are just too impatient. But until AF arrives, there is always hope even if you have a :bfn: on day AF is due!


----------



## LLbean

ok so STILL nothing has changed... I did write to this lady that is some sort of expert on misdiagnosed miscarriages so here is the exchange...if anyone is interested

Me: Have you ever seen or think it is possible for HCG levels to drop a bit and still be a viable pregnancy? or levels come back up?

On Monday 14DPO I was at 22...Wednesday 16DPO I was at 48....Friday 18DPO went to the ER (so different lab) and they said the levels were at 39 now (so dropping)...also the pregnancy tests did get lighter. Still I am NOT spotting, Basal Body Temperature went up a bit today (yesterday they had dropped to 97.73 and today it is 98.04)

If no full flow by Monday I am going in to have more tests done, but wondering what your thoughts are

Thanks!

HER: Hi Elizabeth.

Yes, it can go either way. Often, numbers just continue dropping but I've talked to quite a few women who had numbers drop temporarily very early in pregnancy. Often dehydration seemed to be an issue. If the pregnancy is viable, numbers should start rising again soon. Please, keep me updated. 

ME:Well I am trying to stay hydrated...and on 14dpo they said my progesterone was borderline...they did not give me any progesterone supplements which worries me as I have heard lots of women have been put on that...I hope this baby is healthy and it sticks but the lines of pregnancy tests are vanishing... Kind of losing hope... I hope Monday hcg levels surprise us all.

HER:I have really become a believer in progesterone supplements. I even had a female OB contact me a couple years ago who had this type of thing and she went on supplements. All ended up being fine. If you don't feel your doctor is doing enough, you can get a second opinion. 

....................

I also sent her this but have not heard back... 

ME: I want to get some but even in the er they did not....wondering if its too late now? Ultrasound showed uterine wall only at 7 so I believe that is too thin?

...................
I did research on Dr Google (bad bad girl) and have heard of people who have gotten pregnant at less than 6 mm. And managed to maintain a full pregnancy? I'm sure at some point it had to have gone up


----------



## dachsundmom

Elizabeth, I hope this all comes true for you!


----------



## LLbean

well I am just waiting really, nothing I can do at this point...guess Hope is the last thing to lose, right? ;-)

Still headache but that is about it


----------



## dachsundmom

Hope is all we have!


----------



## LLbean

either way it goes I am in peace. 

Monday I will lecture the doctor BIG TIME on Progesterone stuff and will ask to get a referral to a High Risk specialist straight away too. For the next one I am not playing footsies with them as they are not OBs...stupid loopholes lol

Thanks again ladies for being there for me...lets see if a miracle happens and this one is saved. Either way we are filled with hope now


----------



## dachsundmom

I might have you confused with someone else, but did you day your DH did not put maternity on your insurance policy? Are you out of pocket for all of it?


----------



## LLbean

yes that is me, no maternity LOL. Well we have insurance but no maternity coverage. Tests and stuff should be covered but no actual maternity stuff. He did the math and figured it would cost at least $21,000 before all was said and done to have maternity for me and ready to run...he thinks it will all be less out of pocket


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> yes that is me, no maternity LOL. Well we have insurance but no maternity coverage. Tests and stuff should be covered but no actual maternity stuff. He did the math and figured it would cost at least $21,000 before all was said and done to have maternity for me and ready to run...he thinks it will all be less out of pocket

Ummm, he's an atty, he should know it never works out like ya think, lol. When I had DD 14 years ago, my policy didn't cover maternity and it was $16,000. You'll be close. Just bring your own Tylenol to the hospital and don't ask for anything extra, lol.


----------



## LLbean

lol well now that he knows he is really re-evaluating his "estimate" again lol...can't wait for insurance now as it takes a year and 3 months for me to be able to use it...


----------



## Indigo77

I hope you have a healthy pregnancy and normal vaginal delivery, or else he will regret skimping on the insurance....Damn...


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> yes that is me, no maternity LOL. Well we have insurance but no maternity coverage. Tests and stuff should be covered but no actual maternity stuff. He did the math and figured it would cost at least $21,000 before all was said and done to have maternity for me and ready to run...he thinks it will all be less out of pocket
> 
> Ummm, he's an atty, he should know it never works out like ya think, lol. When I had DD 14 years ago, my policy didn't cover maternity and it was $16,000. You'll be close. Just bring your own Tylenol to the hospital and don't ask for anything extra, lol.Click to expand...

Was it a normal delivery without complications?


----------



## Sewergrrl

Elizabeth, I am hoping things go well for you. I've been thinking about you a lot today.

WOW, I have never heard of insurance not having maternity benefits. I'm lucky that DH works for a hospital, so if I use an OB affiliated and deliver there, it's covered 100% with no copays. I will never, ever complain about my insurance!!!


----------



## Sewergrrl

When I had Hope 3 years ago, the doc appointments, midwife appts, ultrasounds (had 9, AMA), c-section, and hospital services were about $25,000. I don't know if it matters where you live vs. how much things cost. I am in Baltimore and we have a lot of "competition" in hospitals so it may have been cheaper than it could have been had I went to Johns Hopkins or Univ of MD Med Center.


----------



## Bubba3

Hi girls .My goodness Ive been so out of touch. Sorry for the sudden drop off , we had no internet just a few days prior to moving and only just have in now in Oz . Were here now one week in and loving being back , sigh of relief to be back in the normal world. Dont get me wrong Asia was a great experience but one year was more than enough. 
Ive tried to go back and read but there is a lot so sorry for all that Ive missed.
How are you Jodes , Macwooly , Indigo , Junebug and Dach , Wendy things sound crazy for you??? fill me in Ive missed you all.
A big hello to all the new ladies.
Ok so me.... Im going crazy.:hissy::hissy::hissy: Im now one day late :shrug:, I seem to have given the witch the slip but im not certain . I was so good no ss mainly because there were non to spot. I had cramps a few days ago but nothing really and only for a few hours. My lasy cycle was 25 days so im working on that ?
The last two nights Ive woken up really hot ( not sure of temp as I ditched my thermometer which has definately made me more relaxed post confirming o happened ) then last night I had to get up to p and I hadnt had a lot to drink plus had a p before bed. The trouble is I did a first response today and its def neg :wacko: but with my others Ive never showed up for about a week . Im on tenter hooks just waiting. If this test is correctI'll be so sad it's fine when she turns up when expected but giving me hope like this is scaring me. Guess all I can do is wait and try not to bankcrupt is buying tests every five minutes. 
Anyway Hope your all well . Take care :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Bubba3 said:


> Hi girls .My goodness Ive been so out of touch. Sorry for the sudden drop off , we had no internet just a few days prior to moving and only just have in now in Oz . Were here now one week in and loving being back , sigh of relief to be back in the normal world. Dont get me wrong Asia was a great experience but one year was more than enough.
> Ive tried to go back and read but there is a lot so sorry for all that Ive missed.
> How are you Jodes , Macwooly , Indigo , Junebug and Dach , Wendy things sound crazy for you??? fill me in Ive missed you all.
> A big hello to all the new ladies.
> Ok so me.... Im going crazy.:hissy::hissy::hissy: Im now one day late :shrug:, I seem to have given the witch the slip but im not certain . I was so good no ss mainly because there were non to spot. I had cramps a few days ago but nothing really and only for a few hours. My lasy cycle was 25 days so im working on that ?
> The last two nights Ive woken up really hot ( not sure of temp as I ditched my thermometer which has definately made me more relaxed post confirming o happened ) then last night I had to get up to p and I hadnt had a lot to drink plus had a p before bed. The trouble is I did a first response today and its def neg :wacko: but with my others Ive never showed up for about a week . Im on tenter hooks just waiting. If this test is correctI'll be so sad it's fine when she turns up when expected but giving me hope like this is scaring me. Guess all I can do is wait and try not to bankcrupt is buying tests every five minutes.
> Anyway Hope your all well . Take care :hugs:

OMG welcome back i've really missed you :hugs::hugs: we've had some fun on this forum i can tell you. We have set up an August thread now run by Junebug so i generally go on that one because i'm testing in August. Don't lose hope lovely what i suggest you do is no more HPT's for another few days and if still no AF then test again. I'm doing no testing this cycle. So good your back :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Bubba3

Hey Jodes , Thanks hun its good to be back with you all :kiss:. I'm a nervous wreck but in a sort of excited but trying not to be sort of way. No witch and few other things are giving me hope but well see. August is just around the corner so not long hey:thumbup: Hope your doing okay and the start of the hols isnt too daunting :winkwink::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Haha i've not bought any HPT's this month. My boys finished school on Friday and are now with their dad for 3 weeks :cry: looking forward to going on holiday on the 19th :happydance::happydance: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Oh bless you thats hard but make the most of the peace. You must miss them so much though. Will write later , take care:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

LL - praying that you have a viable baby :hugs::dust:

Bubba - welcome back :hi: Now if you know a BFP won't show for a week why did you POAS to see a BFN? :hugs: Keeping all crossed that the witch has lost your address and doesn't find you for 9 months but please try not to lose the plot or I'll set Jax on you :laugh2:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi bubba,so glad to hear from u again,I really hope the witch stays away and u get your much wanted bfp ,we all missed u so much ,great to hear you are settling in,xxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> yes that is me, no maternity LOL. Well we have insurance but no maternity coverage. Tests and stuff should be covered but no actual maternity stuff. He did the math and figured it would cost at least $21,000 before all was said and done to have maternity for me and ready to run...he thinks it will all be less out of pocket
> 
> Ummm, he's an atty, he should know it never works out like ya think, lol. When I had DD 14 years ago, my policy didn't cover maternity and it was $16,000. You'll be close. Just bring your own Tylenol to the hospital and don't ask for anything extra, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Was it a normal delivery without complications?Click to expand...

Yes, but since I was self pay, I did stay one extra day in the hospital bc I was afraid to go home, lol.


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls,

Welcome back Bubba, hope the move went well. Hopefully you left AF back in Asia. Great to see you back.

Llbean - I know shit about the insurance thing but you could have a wee holiday in the UK and give birth here for free. :)

Anyone testing today? Bring on those BFP's

AFM - Well my back is bad today but i was out in the garden yesterday so it was to be expected. Sent DS to grans for the day so that i can sit here with my feet up watching old films and have DH bring me coffee, lunch ans basically anything i want. Ah to be a princess for a day. Bliss(well apart from the pain). I have ditched a few of my meds as well until i know what is going on so that will also explain the extra pain. 

Have a great day folks. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning Wendy...is your back hurting more than normal?


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning Wendy...is your back hurting more than normal?

Yeah its worse than normal but i did do some weeding in the garden yesterday and took my morphine patch off so i think it was to be expected. There is always a noticable difference when i remove the patch or forget to change it in time. Its a slow release morphine patch that releases 20mg per hour for a week. Cant use my tens machine either just incase there is a new pregnancy in there i wouldnt take the chance. I always knew that if i fell pg then a few of the drugs that i take would have to go and that i would have to manage my pain some other way ie alternative therapy etc


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies,

Bubba!! Great to have you back!!! Hope :witch: stays away and you're settling in :hugs:

LL, fingers crossed for you hun!! Only 1 more day to go until you hopefully get some answers either way :hugs:

Wendy, is the pain out of the ordinary for you? I hope it settles down! When are they re-scanning?

AFM, :bfn: today, but on the other hand I may be implanted so woohoo??
Off for my 5km run (first official run ever), I'm nervous beyond belief and had the worse sleep ever, can't wait to get this over with and come home to nap. Oh and it's an oven out there again today, but at least it rained a bit so the humidity has gone down.

HUGS to all!


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck Junebug! Stay hydrated!


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Bubba!! Great to have you back!!! Hope :witch: stays away and you're settling in :hugs:
> 
> LL, fingers crossed for you hun!! Only 1 more day to go until you hopefully get some answers either way :hugs:
> 
> Wendy, is the pain out of the ordinary for you? I hope it settles down! When are they re-scanning?
> 
> AFM, :bfn: today, but on the other hand I may be implanted so woohoo??
> Off for my 5km run (first official run ever), I'm nervous beyond belief and had the worse sleep ever, can't wait to get this over with and come home to nap. Oh and it's an oven out there again today, but at least it rained a bit so the humidity has gone down.
> 
> HUGS to all!

Woohoo! i hope you are implanting hun. Enjoy your run.

This level of pain happens now and again. Its activity and reduced drug related. With my last pregnancy i ended up with SPD and a difficult labour which both together damaged my Illyac(sp) joint. Its never going to get any better so i will have chronic pain for the rest of my life. I did expect it though, it was inevitable when i took the morphine patch off. I was rather stupid though yesterday with the weeding, i should never have done as much as i did.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Wendy, hopefully you can relax the rest of the day!!! 

DMom I'm already onto my second litre of water  Hopefully they have PortaPotties near the start line :rofl:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hubbie has just asked me if there is anything i needed to to today that i wont manage now. He says he will do it for me.

Would it be wrong to tell him i was going to clean the oven when i had no intention of doing it? LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> Hubbie has just asked me if there is anything i needed to to today that i wont manage now. He says he will do it for me.
> 
> Would it be wrong to tell him i was going to clean the oven when i had no intention of doing it? LOL

Don't forget the fridge and freezer! I swear you mentioned earlier that you had both of those on your to-do list, lol. :blush:


----------



## Wendyk07

I have a question for you ladies. Your answers will help me greatly with tomorrow's appointment.

Would you let them do a transvaginal US if there was a chance that there could be a new (3w+5) bean in there?

I dont know if this is there intention but i do know that they will concentrate on the tubes and check for ectopic so i would imagine that they may suggest it. I am currently thinking No. Last months CP is still very raw and i am thinking that sticking something up there(sorry i couldnt put this any other way) wouldnt be a good idea.

Thanks again girls.

W.
x


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Hubbie has just asked me if there is anything i needed to to today that i wont manage now. He says he will do it for me.
> 
> Would it be wrong to tell him i was going to clean the oven when i had no intention of doing it? LOL
> 
> Don't forget the fridge and freezer! I swear you mentioned earlier that you had both of those on your to-do list, lol. :blush:Click to expand...


Thanks for reminding me. I knew there was something else. :haha:

I have him stripping the beds now and hanging out the washing is next. 


Well he did ask. lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy- I am assuming that your doc will do a pelvic exam anyway, so I would take any testing that you can physically handle.


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy- I am assuming that your doc will do a pelvic exam anyway, so I would take any testing that you can physically handle.


Its not a doctor tomorrow though hun its a midwive and sonographer as far as i can gather. I am just concerned that any pelvic exam or internal could interfere with a growing baby. Its bloody hard trying to make a decision when i have no idea whats for the best.


----------



## Macwooly

I've never had a trans-vaginal scan so not sure how it will feel or whether it could negatively impact a new pregnancy. If it will give you answers and you feel you can handle it physically and emotionally then it may help answer some questions but really not sure :hugs: Sorry not much help to you :hugs:

Also I seem to remember you saying you were going to clean the windows inside and out :laugh2:


----------



## Wendyk07

Macwooly said:


> I've never had a trans-vaginal scan so not sure how it will feel or whether it could negatively impact a new pregnancy. If it will give you answers and you feel you can handle it physically and emotionally then it may help answer some questions but really not sure :hugs: Sorry not much help to you :hugs:
> 
> Also I seem to remember you saying you were going to clean the windows inside and out :laugh2:

I have a window cleaner for he outside but maybe the inside. lol

I have to vacate the couch now as he is going to scrub them. Its full of chocolate and jam from yesterday so it needs done. Off course if he does one he has to do all the cushions and the other couch as well. 

Am working him hard today. lol

Off to sit in the sun before i get a wet bum sitting here. 

This really is the life. lol :rofl:


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> I have a question for you ladies. Your answers will help me greatly with tomorrow's appointment.
> 
> Would you let them do a transvaginal US if there was a chance that there could be a new (3w+5) bean in there?
> 
> I dont know if this is there intention but i do know that they will concentrate on the tubes and check for ectopic so i would imagine that they may suggest it. I am currently thinking No. Last months CP is still very raw and i am thinking that sticking something up there(sorry i couldnt put this any other way) wouldnt be a good idea.
> 
> Thanks again girls.
> 
> W.
> x

Wendy i have a transvaginal at 6 weeks with my 1st pregnancy and it's fine. They use this method before your 8 weeks. Don't worry its very normal. But i suppose at the end of the day you need to do whats right for you. Good luck for tomorrow my lovely :hugs: xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy- I am assuming that your doc will do a pelvic exam anyway, so I would take any testing that you can physically handle.
> 
> 
> Its not a doctor tomorrow though hun its a midwive and sonographer as far as i can gather. I am just concerned that any pelvic exam or internal could interfere with a growing baby. Its bloody hard trying to make a decision when i have no idea whats for the best.Click to expand...

An internal exam is not going to disturb anything in there; your midwife will not be going into your uterus; even a trasvag will only go as far up as your cervical opening.


----------



## Conina

Wendy - I'm planning on cleaning the oven today and you've just made me start thinking of ways I could get DH to do it instead!! But he's clearing out the roofspace - I soooo prefer the oven... Bloody house move, I wish it was over (even though it is exciting)

And even more exciting - +ve smiley OPK this morning!! Woo-hoo!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> Wendy - I'm planning on cleaning the oven today and you've just made me start thinking of ways I could get DH to do it instead!! But he's clearing out the roofspace - I soooo prefer the oven... Bloody house move, I wish it was over (even though it is exciting)
> 
> And even more exciting - +ve smiley OPK this morning!! Woo-hoo!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Why are you here? Go have sex! lol


----------



## Conina

dachsundmom said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Wendy - I'm planning on cleaning the oven today and you've just made me start thinking of ways I could get DH to do it instead!! But he's clearing out the roofspace - I soooo prefer the oven... Bloody house move, I wish it was over (even though it is exciting)
> 
> And even more exciting - +ve smiley OPK this morning!! Woo-hoo!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: Why are you here? Go have sex! lolClick to expand...

Because oven cleaning is soooooo much more exciting :wacko::wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Wendy - I'm planning on cleaning the oven today and you've just made me start thinking of ways I could get DH to do it instead!! But he's clearing out the roofspace - I soooo prefer the oven... Bloody house move, I wish it was over (even though it is exciting)
> 
> And even more exciting - +ve smiley OPK this morning!! Woo-hoo!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: Why are you here? Go have sex! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Because oven cleaning is soooooo much more exciting :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

Good Lord, marriage got you too? lol


----------



## Conina

dachsundmom said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Wendy - I'm planning on cleaning the oven today and you've just made me start thinking of ways I could get DH to do it instead!! But he's clearing out the roofspace - I soooo prefer the oven... Bloody house move, I wish it was over (even though it is exciting)
> 
> And even more exciting - +ve smiley OPK this morning!! Woo-hoo!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: Why are you here? Go have sex! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Because oven cleaning is soooooo much more exciting :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Good Lord, marriage got you too? lolClick to expand...


:haha::haha: Just moving house getting to us...


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, your reasons are valid...good alibi, lol.


----------



## Milty

You guys are always making me laugh!

I thought I posted in here to have you add me to the list but it seems I didn't. 

Anyway I'm supposed to be testing this coming week but I think I'm already out! No AF yet but my temp droped. I'm due for AF on the 29th.


----------



## LLbean

Bubba...Welcome back!!!!!

Junebug...so many FXd for you and implanting:thumbup:

Conina...go get busy lady...cleaning ove in good but getting a BUN in the oven is better so get to :sex::sex::sex:

Wendy the trans vaginal will NOT affect a pregnancy at all...I had one done on Friday and it is like a (excuse me for saying this) a dildo they put in there... it will not go past your cervix, I promise.

AFM Temp dropped below cover line today and digi is finally saying NOT pregnant today so just waiting on AF so we we star again and keeping FXd for a really good sticky bean now. But yes, believe it or not I'm fine and kind of glad to be out of my limbo misery..once AF shows I will ask to join the August testers :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

LL sorry it couldn't be a sticky :hugs: But loving the PMA and sending loads and loads of :dust: for your next cycle :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Milty!!!! Fx'd for you! :flower:

Elizabeth- if you really are ok, then on to the next cycle! :hugs:

I will probably be joining you girls in the August thread; my temp should've dropped today, but it didn't. I think I am just having a longer LP this cycle.:growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

I promise I am ok... again quite happy I did not tell hubby right away so he also is ok... as long as he is fine I am too/ Better to have it happen this early on while you still are not fully convinced and excited, you know what I mean?

Dmom...I still think you may be....FXd!

Well hope I get there again real soon and get to still have you all as my bump buddies  if you will have me.

Lets do this!


----------



## Milty

Ok I'm a chart stalker I'm confessing.

But! Dachsundmom I think your chart looks promising!:thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom wish I could give you an answer :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> AFM Temp dropped below cover line today and digi is finally saying NOT pregnant today so just waiting on AF so we we star again and keeping FXd for a really good sticky bean now. But yes, believe it or not I'm fine and kind of glad to be out of my limbo misery..once AF shows I will ask to join the August testers :happydance:

Sending you :hugs: & super sticky :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> Ok I'm a chart stalker I'm confessing.
> 
> But! Dachsundmom I think your chart looks promising!:thumbup:

If it weren't for the BFN, I would think the chart looks good, lol.

Now I just think my thermometer lies, lol.


----------



## cissyhope

dachsundmom said:


> Hi Milty!!!! Fx'd for you! :flower:
> 
> Elizabeth- if you really are ok, then on to the next cycle! :hugs:
> 
> I will probably be joining you girls in the August thread; my temp should've dropped today, but it didn't. I think I am just having a longer LP this cycle.:growlmad:

 Doesn't that mean you could be PG??? i thought your temp had to stay high for 18 days to mean you are pg? Good luck!


----------



## dachsundmom

If mine stayed high for 18 days, I would be five days late. I think I'll get my drop in the morning. All of my tests are BFN still.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Ok I'm a chart stalker I'm confessing.
> 
> But! Dachsundmom I think your chart looks promising!:thumbup:
> 
> If it weren't for the BFN, I would think the chart looks good, lol.
> 
> Now I just think my thermometer lies, lol.Click to expand...

It does look good!! I've been stalking it :thumbup:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wow, lots to catch up on:

Wendy, don't worry about the transvaginal ultrasound. My RE ALWAYS does those until you are 8 weeks along. Then she refers you to a regular OB and they do external sonograms from then on. I had one when I was pregnant with my son, no problems at all. I also had one 1 week after my mc and that was fine too. In fact, it was a relief to have her look and say that everything looked fine internally. Good luck, let us know how it goes!

LLBean, I'm so sorry. I've had so many of those early losses that I know how you feel. My 1st one broke my heart and I cried and cried for weeks but afterwards it got a bit easier because I never let myself get excited about being pregnant anymore until I hear that heartbeat. Sad but true. I'm glad you are taking it so well. Hang in there, it's gonna happen again real soon.

Can you find a good RE in your area? I suggest that you find one and make an appt as soon as possible. Explain what just happened and that you want to get the 7 DPO progesterone test because you feel your prog. may be too low. Just make sure to use OPKs so that u know when you ovulate. That test will indicate if your prog. is normally too low.

As for me I'm on CD 11 and that OPK is starting to look almost positive. In the meantime, lots of BDing going on! :happydance:


----------



## cissyhope

dachsundmom said:


> If mine stayed high for 18 days, I would be five days late. I think I'll get my drop in the morning. All of my tests are BFN still.

 Ah well good luck any how


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Bubba and welcome back, glad your move went well, FX for you for this month :)

DMom, am with you in thinking I am out for this month - temps have dropped for me and most symptoms have gone (yours still look good I think) but have been reading stuff that makes me think that if I haven't got a BFP now with the sensitivity of those tests, then it is not going to come. Having said that if you do a search on FF of pregnancy charts with a late BFP (>15DPO)but with BFN before BFP then there are plenty lol! Got a definite evap again this morning - almost didn't test and not sure if I will tomorrow but just wait for AF to arrive on Tues or Weds.

Wendy, sounds like the u/s should be OK from the other ladies experiences so FX for you :hugs:

LL sorry how it turned out this month but everything we learn will stand us in good stead for the suture so hopefully you can get the progesterone sorted if that is what it needs to stick next time :hugs:

:dust: to everyone else :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendyk07 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy- I am assuming that your doc will do a pelvic exam anyway, so I would take any testing that you can physically handle.
> 
> 
> Its not a doctor tomorrow though hun its a midwive and sonographer as far as i can gather. I am just concerned that any pelvic exam or internal could interfere with a growing baby. Its bloody hard trying to make a decision when i have no idea whats for the best.Click to expand...

No it would not, it will be necessary to diagnose you properly though. This would not be routinely done unless it were safe, which it is :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LL :hugs: I'm relieved things aren't as confusing as they've been in these last few days for you. If you're feeling OK, hop right on in for next cycle!!! :dust:

DMom your chart looks great! How long is your LP usually?

Ran 5 km at a pace of 6:31km per minute, finished in 31:25 minutes!!! My first official race :dance: I could have sprinted more near the end but the girl I was running with was having a hard time so I stuck by to encourage her. 

I decided to go straight to the 10km clinic next, as I did pretty good for my first race :happydance:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Way to go Junebug!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Excellent going Junebug :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Conina

LL :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry your bean didn't stick but at least you know now.

Junebug - fab going!! Congrats!! :happydance::happydance:

AFM, oven cleaned, glasses bubble-wrapped and boxed, roofspace cleared along with a few more dumping sites. We're at risk of wasting the +ve OPK by both passing out as soon as we get to bed!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Welome Milty - Hope this is your month. I will add you to the list.

Llbean - i am so sorry hun, such a shit thing to happen. Everything crossed you get you are super fertile for this next cycle.

Junebug - How did you get on? Are you exhausted?


----------



## Wendyk07

WTG Junebug. Wish i had half your energy. lol


----------



## Wendyk07

Well DH did well. Oven cleaned, beds stripped and hung out, floors done, couches all washed down and hes now cleaning the bathroom. DS been home a little over an hour and you would think a tornado had come through the house. Poor DH will be tidying up again after DS's bedtime. 

I am going to have a nice relaxing bath(gotta shave my legs etc) and then chill watching the telly. I have a feeling i might be a little stressed tomorrow so i am going to make the most of tonight.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wow Wendy, your husband is such a trooper! What a great man!!! Enjoy your nice warm bath and try to relax tonight.

I've had a headache since I woke up this morning and an upset tummy. I think it's my nerves. I go in for immune blood tests tomorrow and besides being such a big chicken when it comes to needles I think I'm just stressed and anxious. I've pretty much just stayed in bed all day today. Can't wait to get tomorrow's dr.'s appt. over with. 

I'll be thinking about you tomorrow and praying for a clear diagnosis for you. What time is your appt. at?


----------



## Wendyk07

Mon_n_john said:


> Wow Wendy, your husband is such a trooper! What a great man!!! Enjoy your nice warm bath and try to relax tonight.
> 
> I've had a headache since I woke up this morning and an upset tummy. I think it's my nerves. I go in for immune blood tests tomorrow and besides being such a big chicken when it comes to needles I think I'm just stressed and anxious. I've pretty much just stayed in bed all day today. Can't wait to get tomorrow's dr.'s appt. over with.
> 
> I'll be thinking about you tomorrow and praying for a clear diagnosis for you. What time is your appt. at?

My appointment is at 9:15am and i am quite easily shitting it now. i dont do so well with needles either so i hoping DH makes it as i have been known to pass out. I am glad its in the am though as i would be going ever so slightly bonkers if i had to wait till the afternoon.

Poor you. What time are you at the docs? Good luck with the appointment hun. :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

My appt. is in the morning too Wendy, at 9:30 am but I'm in the states so your appt. will be before mine. And like you, I have passed out a few times at their office. I was good last time but it took forever to fill just one vial of blood. I hope they don't want to much from me tomorrow lol!

I'm so relieved it's in the morning as well. I couldn't make it waiting all day! For this type of test I was told it must be done before 10 am. They need to ship the sample out of state for processing at a specialized lab.

Thank you for wishing me luck, likewise to you. Just think of how much we'll have to talk about tomorrow lol!


----------



## Macwooly

Mon_n_john and Wendy good luck both for tomorrow. Hope you have nice nurses/doctors drawing the blood and don't pass out :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good lick to everyone tomorrow! FX'd.

LL- are you still keeping your appt for tomorrow?


----------



## Milty

Ok ladies when they come in tomorrow to take your blood. Just think of it as practice for your IV's during labor!


----------



## LLbean

Yes still going as no AF yet...


----------



## Macwooly

Good luck tomorrow LL :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

LL- I hope you are already looking for a new doctor?


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> LL- I hope you are already looking for a new doctor?

Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> LL- I hope you are already looking for a new doctor?
> 
> Ditto :thumbup:Click to expand...

Tripple ditto LL!


----------



## shmoo75

Wendy - Thinking of you tomorrow hun.:hugs::hugs:

LL - :hugs::hugs: to you hun. Wishing you good luck with your appointment tomorrow as well

Bubba - glad the move went well hun and fx that you get a :bfp:

Junebug - wow good for you hun on your run

DMom - sorry it was :bfn: hun


----------



## Indigo77

Wendy - Good luck tomorrow....hope there's a bean in there...:hugs::hugs::hugs:

LL - I hope your appt goes well....you are so Zen....very impressive PMA.... :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Bubba - glad you're back....:yipee::yipee::yipee:....u were missed....FXed for a BFP

Junebug - What a great run! Congratulations! It must feel great....and very sweet of u to hang back to encourage your friend....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

DMom - Sorry about the negative....I am still hopeful bcuz your temp is still up....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:wave: and :hugs: and :dust: to everyone else........:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Maj,llbean and Wendy,good luck you three for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you all,much love ,xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well I'm knackered, just woke up from a 2 hour nap... Can't keep up with my little monkey now!

Good luck to all 3 with doctor's apts/scans/blood tests tomorrow, will be thinking of you :hug:


----------



## crystal443

Well I'm out for this month:cry: I started spotting last night 2 days early at that:growlmad: just waiting for it come full force:shrug: On to next month:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

crystal443 said:


> Well I'm out for this month:cry: I started spotting last night 2 days early at that:growlmad: just waiting for it come full force:shrug: On to next month:thumbup:


BOOOOOOO! AF needs her a$$ kicked! :grr:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Sorry about AF Crystal, bring on the BFP next month!


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> Well I'm out for this month:cry: I started spotting last night 2 days early at that:growlmad: just waiting for it come full force:shrug: On to next month:thumbup:

:cry:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm out for this month:cry: I started spotting last night 2 days early at that:growlmad: just waiting for it come full force:shrug: On to next month:thumbup:
> 
> 
> BOOOOOOO! AF needs her a$$ kicked! :grr:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Oh I can totally do it!!


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> Well I'm out for this month:cry: I started spotting last night 2 days early at that:growlmad: just waiting for it come full force:shrug: On to next month:thumbup:

Sorry :hugs::hugs: AF is such a beeeeeotch!


----------



## crystal443

Thanks ladies :hugs: Well this is my last natural month to try and then IVF next cycle..I'm a bit sad and I'm not sure why..maybe because IVF is so clinical. I did try to put it off until January but DH made some valid points..it might still take awhile with IVF, we might want another after this one( maybe if he carried them he might have a different opinion)...but if that Biotch shows up after I've spent all that money I will kick that witch's a$$ myself:growlmad: I'm just trying to decide if we go the OPK..Temp route this cycle or just relax and enjoy the cycle:haha:


----------



## LLbean

you ladies crack me up...can I say I love you all without it sounding Gay? hahahaha...and FYI I am a HUGE supporter of gay rights so...Anyway...





So....on the doctor...YES I will immediately seek to be sent straight to an OB/GYN...not them... also hubby is asking for the same and says to go see the high risk specialist too. He wants us to figure out now where the baby would be born and go there and talk to the person in accounting and figure out a payment plan so he can start putting money towards that already (oh yeah, now he is very serious after he sees it CAN be done hehehe)

Looks like just now AF is starting ...hope it is not crazy bad tonight, so far no bad cramps so fingers crossed it is un-eventful.

I will report after my appointment in the am to let you know how it went

You ladies ROCK!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> you ladies crack me up...can I say I love you all without it sounding Gay? hahahaha...and FYI I am a HUGE supporter of gay rights so...Anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....on the doctor...YES I will immediately seek to be sent straight to an OB/GYN...not them... also hubby is asking for the same and says to go see the high risk specialist too. He wants us to figure out now where the baby would be born and go there and talk to the person in accounting and figure out a payment plan so he can start putting money towards that already (oh yeah, now he is very serious after he sees it CAN be done hehehe)
> 
> Looks like just now AF is starting ...hope it is not crazy bad tonight, so far no bad cramps so fingers crossed it is un-eventful.
> 
> I will report after my appointment in the am to let you know how it went
> 
> You ladies ROCK!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I SO want that shirt!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

My gay husband thanks you! Lol

I hope the witch is kind to you and leaves quickly. :hugs:

Well, it would seem your DH is like most men and has the inner need to 'fix' things, lol. I can only imagine the poor person in accounting having to explain all of this to him, lol.

:hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Yeaaaaaaaa

https://fckh8.3dcartstores.com/WomensT-Girl-Fitted-Some-Dudes-Marry-Dudes_p_15.html


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK LL you are HOT lady! 

Hope your cramps aren't too bad, keep us posted, :hugs:

Crystal, so sorry :witch: got you :cry:


----------



## LLbean

cebethel said:


> I SO want that shirt!!!

Which of the two? the Grey one you can find on fckh8.com and the white one on the noh8 site
fckh8.com

Thanks for the compliment Junebug ;-)


----------



## Sewergrrl

Elizabeth, you don't look 41! Smokin' hot is more like it!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Sewergrrl LOL I was only posting my Gay support pics...but I will take all the compliments ;-) and I don't feel a day over 22 ;-)


----------



## Bubba3

Hi Butterfly , hope your doing okay and thanks for all the hello's hope your feeling fine Shmoo.
Macwooly you cant be mean to me , I did much better this month and now Im two days late I never test early but I'm surely allowed to P on sticks now :winkwink:
Still no af but also still no pos :dohh:
Hope scans go well Wendy , what a time of it your having. 
LLbean , really sorry but glad the limbo is over I hate that. Take care :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Nice work on the run Junebug


----------



## Desperado167

Llbean ,u are bloody gorgeous,I love love love u too,fancy a date ?:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Conina

Good luck to the ladies with appointments today - just don't look at the needles!!

LL - what they said - hot chica!!


----------



## Jodes2011

LL i agree you are lovely and don't look your age wow!!!! I'm also admiring that gorgeous ring on your finger xx 

Good luck to all the ladies having tests done today

:hugs: x


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls, 

Ok so i've been poked, proded, scanned, re-scanned and scanned some more. They have also taken 7 viles of blood from me. Nothing showing on the scans and they dont think there is an early pregnancy either because the lining of the uterus is still thin so they would doubt implantation. Limbo again for me now until this afternoon. If the HCG levels rise again then they intend giving me Met(cant remember the full name) to kill off any residual tissue that is not showing up on any of the scans. If the levels drop then they will leave me and let them come down on there own.
if they give me met there will be no ttc for 3 months. So lets all keep everything crossed that they come down because 3 months will kill me.


----------



## Wendyk07

Stunning pics Llbean. Am so sorry you are bleeding but have high hopes and everything crossed for you this next cycle.

x


----------



## Butterfly67

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Ok so i've been poked, proded, scanned, re-scanned and scanned some more. They have also taken 7 viles of blood from me. Nothing showing on the scans and they dont think there is an early pregnancy either because the lining of the uterus is still thin so they would doubt implantation. Limbo again for me now until this afternoon. If the HCG levels rise again then they intend giving me Met(cant remember the full name) to kill off any residual tissue that is not showing up on any of the scans. If the levels drop then they will leave me and let them come down on there own.
> if they give me met there will be no ttc for 3 months. So lets all keep everything crossed that they come down because 3 months will kill me.

FX Wendy that the levels drop :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Bubba3 said:


> Macwooly you cant be mean to me , I did much better this month and now Im two days late I never test early but I'm surely allowed to P on sticks now :winkwink:

Well I'll have to check with Jax but not sure if you're allowed to POAS yet :D 

You're allowed but you admit you don't show on hpts until approx a week after AF is due to I just don't want you to keep being upset :hugs:

But I so hope the old hag AF :witch: has lost your forwarding address and leaves you alone for 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Wendy I am hoping your levels drop as I can understand not wanting to have to not TTC for 3 months :hugs:

LL I hope the bleeding stops soon and isn't too bad :hugs: And you do look good in your photos :thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

Oh and i will be fecked if i am going to sit here and wait on a phone call. I will be checking the results here myself so i know whats ahead of me when the call finally arrives. 

So far the Full blood work is back. Just waiting on the HCG from biochemistry and then i will know.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy-:hugs:

Methotrexate maybe?


----------



## Jodes2011

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Wendy


----------



## Wendyk07

I think its gone down. If i am reading this correctly it has gone down to 1660. Still high but thank feck. Will wait on the confirmation call at lunchtime.


----------



## Wendyk07

> dachsundmom
> 
> Wendy-
> 
> Methotrexate maybe?

That sounds about right. :)


----------



## puppycat

:hugs: fingers crossed x


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Wendy ,At least u have your answers,hope those levels come down Hun,so so sorry and your attitude has been amazing ,lots of hugsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Ll you are Hot!

Wendy Fx 

Ok quick question anyone here ever get yellow CM? I freaked out because of last night thinking I had an infection but then read a few things I guess it's normal for some. I personally have never ever had it. 

Also got a faulty pg test this morning! Very annoying!


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> Ll you are Hot!
> 
> Wendy Fx
> 
> Ok quick question anyone here ever get yellow CM? I freaked out because of last night thinking I had an infection but then read a few things I guess it's normal for some. I personally have never ever had it.
> 
> Also got a faulty pg test this morning! Very annoying!

I answered you in TTC, but I was wondering if you might have an UTI since you mentioned cloudy urine.


----------



## Milty

Thats kinda what I was wondering but I don't feel any pain. I've had them before but it was painful to go pee.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

UTIs are not all necessarily painful, definitely get it checked out if the cloudy urine continues!

Wendy :hugs:, sounding good! Keep us posted!

:bfn: for me again and no symptoms. Starting to feel like this is not my month :-(


----------



## Desperado167

Junebug,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

WOW girls, thanks so much, what a self esteem boost! had I known I would have posted pics a LONG time ago hahaha...Jodes, thanks on the ring too (it helps when you pick it out yourself hehehe) Dmom, tell your Gay husband I love him (I adore my boyz) and Despie...on the date HAHAHA sure LOL

Wendy I hope the HCG goes down on its own...not good to have to wait 3 months...Hang in there

Junebug...sorry BFN again... I know how that feels.

AFM...I would say FINALLY AF is here BUT not quite full flow yet, but it is certainly getting there so once I know for sure I will record my CD1 and go on to the next testing thread.

HUGS to everyone!


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> UTIs are not all necessarily painful, definitely get it checked out if the cloudy urine continues!
> 
> Wendy :hugs:, sounding good! Keep us posted!
> 
> :bfn: for me again and no symptoms. Starting to feel like this is not my month :-(

:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

BFN for me as well; just waiting for a temp drop. Which should have been today, lol.

Now the choice is soy, Clomid, or Tamoxifen, lol.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Sitting in the docs office trying to catch up so sorry if I miss anyone. Wendy you are such a trooper, I really hope your numbers went down. Ll I concur, sooooo pretty! Hang in there honey. Sorry about the bfn junebug, there is still hope though. As for me, waiting to get my blood drawn. My hubby came with me, thank God cause I'm
So nervous!


----------



## LLbean

The witch is here the witch is here!...guess I've never been this excited to see her...but it means no need for any crazy stuff and on to the next cycle we go


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> BFN for me as well; just waiting for a temp drop. Which should have been today, lol.
> 
> Now the choice is soy, Clomid, or Tamoxifen, lol.

Sorry DMom, strange as your chart does still look good...


----------



## dachsundmom

LL- very happy for you!

Butterfly- I think FF lies, lol.


----------



## LLbean

Dmom...you are not out till AF shows. HUGS!


----------



## Wendyk07

Its not good news here :cry:. They are not happy with the levels and want to go ahead with the Met anyway. i have managed to put them off until Thursday so everything crossed it comes down more on its own. 

I have read up on this drug and OMG in fact OMFG. I really would rather not go down this road.

My patience and PMA have gone now. i am upset and P'd off and feel sick at the thought of this.


----------



## LLbean

Wendyk07 said:


> Its not good news here :cry:. They are not happy with the levels and want to go ahead with the Met anyway. i have managed to put them off until Thursday so everything crossed it comes down more on its own.
> 
> I have read up on this drug and OMG in fact OMFG. I really would rather not go down this road.
> 
> My patience and PMA have gone now. i am upset and P'd off and feel sick at the thought of this.

Oh no Wendy...so sorry to hear that! Have you looked online of any ways to induce it naturally? Wow how scary!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> Its not good news here :cry:. They are not happy with the levels and want to go ahead with the Met anyway. i have managed to put them off until Thursday so everything crossed it comes down more on its own.
> 
> I have read up on this drug and OMG in fact OMFG. I really would rather not go down this road.
> 
> My patience and PMA have gone now. i am upset and P'd off and feel sick at the thought of this.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry:

Is the doc recommending you do the methotrexate now?


----------



## Wendyk07

> dachsundmom
> 
> Is the doc recommending you do the methotrexate now?

They are happy to wait till Thursday. They say i am healthy and in no immediate danger as they think its some residual tissue so minute that they cannot see it in the scans. If my body is workign as it should AF would be due on Wednesday this week so i have asked them to at least give my body a chance. They think this is unlikely due to the HCG but are willing to wait till the HCG results on Thursday.


----------



## LLbean

Wendyk07 said:


> dachsundmom
> 
> Is the doc recommending you do the methotrexate now?
> 
> They are happy to wait till Thursday. They say i am healthy and in no immediate danger as they think its some residual tissue so minute that they cannot see it in the scans. If my body is workign as it should AF would be due on Wednesday this week so i have asked them to at least give my body a chance. They think this is unlikely due to the HCG but are willing to wait till the HCG results on Thursday.Click to expand...

what if you start taking aspirin? maybe that also helps loosen it up? The cycle I took baby aspirin EVERYTHING came down


----------



## hugs3409

How does that work LL?


----------



## Wendyk07

Would aspirin really work? I know it thins the blood but would it help with either AF or get the HCG down?


----------



## NorthStar

Sorry to hear that Wendy, maybe it's worth trying the aspirin and EPO as well is supposed to cause uterine contractions, IDK I wish I could give you some advise, it's unbelievable that in this day and age the doc can't give you something a bit milder and kinder to your system.


----------



## dachsundmom

If you ladies have a thinning lining, baby aspirin might not be a good idea.

Wendy, my fear of you taking would be if, God forbid you have a rupture...it's a blood thinner and I would hate for you to have issues bc of it. But, I am not an expert.

Elizabeth might be on this one.


----------



## LLbean

I don't know if it works but I am saying if it thins the blood out maybe it helps with "stuff" being stuck in there too? kind of like comparing a small creek against a river and what it drags out... I am not an expert, only thinking out loud.

also LOADS of water could "potentially" help as it does tend to detoxify and clean the blood a bit...again, I am no doctor but maybe someone else can chime in? Back in south America the "old wives tale" was that to "induce" a natural abortion you could drink hot Malta (a drink there) and that would get you going...whether it was true or not I have no idea...but that is why I am saying perhaps look online for a natural way?


----------



## LLbean

well yes, I agree with Dmom... if they go in and something ruptures it is definitely NOT a good idea... again, I am no expert, just thinking out loud...so PLEASE don't do it just cause of that... do your research.


----------



## Wendyk07

All theories are greatly appreciated. Thanks Llbean

Dmom - thats a fair point - things should never be so difficult in this day and age.

The only herbal things i can find online is ginger or parsley tea but i have to wait til after AF date.


----------



## dachsundmom

Take a look at black cohosh...normally would not be a fan, but it might be good in this case.


----------



## Wendyk07

Thanks Dmom, i will have to look when i get home. All websites that contain it seem to be blocked here at work.


----------



## hugs3409

hmmm ok, only reason I asked is because I would rather try something to naturally help my body along if I get the bad news again tomorrow, then to go have a d&c done. I will google it and see what I find :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Ladies, I know I am the oddball on this one, but I don't think that natural necessairly = better.


----------



## Wendyk07

Thanks Hugs, much appreciated. 

I was going to suggest provera to them on thursday but i really think they have there mind made up. I need Af to start before the appointment i think. No easy feit but i am not known for doing things the easy way.


----------



## Jennjenn

Wendy - this is from wikipedia...it says waiting only 1 full cycle...I know doctors tend to be more conservative and that is probably why they gave you the 3 month waiting period. But holy f*** this drug also treats cancer! 

Women must not take the drug during pregnancy, if there is a risk of becoming pregnant, or if they are breastfeeding. Men who are trying to get their partner pregnant must also not take the drug. To engage in any of these activities (after discontinuing the drug), women must wait until the end of a full ovulation cycle and men must wait three months


----------



## dachsundmom

The fertility drugs that I am on were designed originally to treat breast cancer, lol. They have the same warning on the label. It's all so confusing.


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Its not good news here :cry:. They are not happy with the levels and want to go ahead with the Met anyway. i have managed to put them off until Thursday so everything crossed it comes down more on its own.
> 
> I have read up on this drug and OMG in fact OMFG. I really would rather not go down this road.
> 
> My patience and PMA have gone now. i am upset and P'd off and feel sick at the thought of this.

Sorry hunni what a ballache!!!! Lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to sunny Scotland xxx


----------



## LLbean

just got back from my doctor's office...chemical...my doctor was nice and she says if I want she can write me a prescription for progesterone but says that scientifically it has not been proven to make a difference...either way I got in with the fertility specialist for tomorrow at 1pm!


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> just got back from my doctor's office...chemical...my doctor was nice and she says if I want she can write me a prescription for progesterone but says that scientifically it has not been proven to make a difference...either way I got in with the fertility specialist for tomorrow at 1pm!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

yeah I think I rather do that now than wait again and again. Of course Hubby's sperm now looks decent but again...better be with the experts...not getting any younger here! LOL can't be 22 forever...or can I? lol


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendy this Methotrexate sounds full on lets hope you start naturally. Just been reading up on it :hugs:

LL :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> yeah I think I rather do that now than wait again and again. Of course Hubby's sperm now looks decent but again...better be with the experts...not getting any younger here! LOL can't be 22 forever...or can I? lol

You can be whatever you want, lol.


----------



## wana b a mom

LLbean said:


> just got back from my doctor's office...chemical...my doctor was nice and she says if I want she can write me a prescription for progesterone but says that scientifically it has not been proven to make a difference...either way I got in with the fertility specialist for tomorrow at 1pm!

good luck LLbean!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs: :hugs: wendy I hope this sorts itself out by Thursday.

LL - sounds good with the appointment and I'd take the progesterone prescription as well just in case!


----------



## Macwooly

LL good luck with your appointment tomorrow :flower:

Wendy I hope your body sorts itself soon :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Got the soy, refilled the Clomid and Tamoxifen. Just need to decide which to do, lol. Bought more HPTs and all CVS had was damn blue dye, lol. Probably will just let Porky piss on them, lol.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wendy, I hope that AF comes on it's own. I will pray for you!

LL, glad you got the confirmation you needed. I would highly recommend the progesterone. Liek I said, I had 3 mcs before my last son and the only thing I did different with his pregnancy was prog. and a baby asprin a day. Who knows what worked but I know prog. can't hurt. I take mine from 7 DPO - 14 DPO unless I am pregnant and then I continue till 14 weeks.

As for me my blood test went fine, I was a big, brave girl lol. They took 3 vials so not so bad. They are testing for Antiphospholipid (APA), Embryotoxicity Factor, and Reproductive Immunophenotype. The tests should be back within 2 weeks which will be a nail biter! I am $766 poorer but hopeful this will lead to some answers. = )


----------



## LLbean

hope you get good results Mon_n_john!

Lets see what the specialist tells me tomorrow BUT the baby aspirin for me was a complete disaster... My AF was like a mass murder scene! Honestly panicked and even hubby was concerned asking if it was a MC... really ugly LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Mon_n_john said:


> Wendy, I hope that AF comes on it's own. I will pray for you!
> 
> LL, glad you got the confirmation you needed. I would highly recommend the progesterone. Liek I said, I had 3 mcs before my last son and the only thing I did different with his pregnancy was prog. and a baby asprin a day. Who knows what worked but I know prog. can't hurt. I take mine from 7 DPO - 14 DPO unless I am pregnant and then I continue till 14 weeks.
> 
> As for me my blood test went fine, I was a big, brave girl lol. They took 3 vials so not so bad. They are testing for Antiphospholipid (APA), Embryotoxicity Factor, and Reproductive Immunophenotype. The tests should be back within 2 weeks which will be a nail biter! I am $766 poorer but hopeful this will lead to some answers. = )

I hope you get every answer you are looking for! :hugs: Does your insurance not cover any investigation? :growlmad:


----------



## Macwooly

Mon_n_john hope you get the answers you need and deserve :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Wendy, I hope that AF comes on it's own. I will pray for you!
> 
> LL, glad you got the confirmation you needed. I would highly recommend the progesterone. Liek I said, I had 3 mcs before my last son and the only thing I did different with his pregnancy was prog. and a baby asprin a day. Who knows what worked but I know prog. can't hurt. I take mine from 7 DPO - 14 DPO unless I am pregnant and then I continue till 14 weeks.
> 
> As for me my blood test went fine, I was a big, brave girl lol. They took 3 vials so not so bad. They are testing for Antiphospholipid (APA), Embryotoxicity Factor, and Reproductive Immunophenotype. The tests should be back within 2 weeks which will be a nail biter! I am $766 poorer but hopeful this will lead to some answers. = )
> 
> I hope you get every answer you are looking for! :hugs: Does your insurance not cover any investigation? :growlmad:Click to expand...

They do cover some stuff and I have fought for them to cover my chromosomal testing. Still can't believe they actually paid for that! But the immune testing? They'll never pay for it and the lab that does the tests doesn't even accept insurance since no insurance in the US covers it. Ugh! It's OK though, we've set money aside for this and I rather know for sure, you know?


----------



## Mon_n_john

By the way, I had the loveliest dream last night. I dreamt I took a HPT and 2 pink lines came up right away! I was soooo excited but I remember thinking, no way, I think I dipped the test too long. So I took another one out, repeated the test, and sure enough BFP! I've never had a dream about testing before, not ever. I hope it's a sign of good things to come!


----------



## Wishing4abump

Hi ladies! 

Wendy - that sounds like an awful drug. I hope that your levels come down on their own and that you can then move on to your next cycle. It's been such a hard week for you. At least you have some answers now. :hugs:

LLbean- I'm so sorry that you ended up with a chemical. You have such a pma though. Good luck for next month. :hugs:

Afm af did not arrive yesterday as expected and no sign today as yet. but did test with frer this am (not fmu) and still getting a :bfn:. Really unsure as to what's going on. It's unusual for me to late - I checked back and haven't been late in the last 12 months. no symptoms though but bbs so seem to be a little tender on top today. Surely a bfp would be showing up now at 1 day late?


----------



## Desperado167

Mon-n-John,wot are the two other blood tests for?I have been tested for the sticky blood but they won't test me for the immune system tests ,i have just had my tenth mc ,xxxxxx


----------



## Mon_n_john

Desperado167 said:


> Mon-n-John,wot are the two other blood tests for?I have been tested for the sticky blood but they won't test me for the immune system tests ,i have just had my tenth mc ,xxxxxx

Antiphospholipid (APA) - Antiphospholipid antibodies are proteins that circulate around in the bloodstream. These proteins bind to cell membranes, making them sticky. This prevents our blood from flowing properly, resulting in blood clots. These antibodies can endanger the health of both you or your baby. Treatment consists of low dose asprin (which I am on already) and/or heparin. So I guess this is the sticky blood test!

Embryotoxicity Factor - This test basically tests for things in your blood that may attack the developing embryo. It is said that 30-40% of women with several miscarriages show positive for this factor. It is usually treated with cortisone therapy.

Reproductive Immunophenotype - Identification of the type of relative concentrations of various white blood cell populations in blood is valuable in determining risk factors for pregnancy loss. The Reproductive immunophenotype has been shown to be useful in identifying individuals at risk for not implanting embryos and for loosing karyotypically normal pregnancies due to elevated circulating Natural Killer (CD56+) cells. The Activated Reproductive Immunophenotype measures not only the percentage of circulating lymphocytes as the Reproductive Immunophenotype does, but also activated NK and T cells. Women experiencing implantation failure after IVF/ET have significantly higher expression of NK cell activation marker of CD69+ and of T cell activation marker of HLA-DR. Treatment for women who have an elevation of NK cells consists of immunologlobulin G infusion (IVIg). 

I know it's a heavy read but that should give you a rough idea lol. Some of this stuff is very interesting. Do you know how they test for the embryotoxicity factor? They take 20 blastocysts from 5 different mice and basically test to see if your blood stops the mice embryo from developing, eeek! 

I had to pay out of pocket for the test but my RE recommended it and what she recommends, I do lol. I would get more testing Desperado!


----------



## Jennjenn

Mon - it is very interesting! I am totally amazed at what science can do. I had actually googled them when you posted earlier. Good luck I hope you get some answers...


----------



## Desperado167

Mon-n-jon I have asked for the tests and they said they don't do them in northern Ireland,I wud have to go to england but they have suggested treating me 
With both heparin and cortisone injections if I get another bfp,I am 44 ,not too sure if I could see a fertility specialist at my age ,but I have an apt at my doc in four weeks and am gonna speak to her about getting referred and theses tests,thanks a lot for the info Hun,xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Despie, does NHS have an upper age limit?


----------



## Mon_n_john

You are very welcome Despie. Here in the states I don't believe we have an age limit at the fertility specialist. You could always come here lol! But I do know it's very expensive.

I know you can have the tests sent out from your country to another country for testing so it is a possibility.


----------



## Wendyk07

Jennjenn said:


> Wendy - this is from wikipedia...it says waiting only 1 full cycle...I know doctors tend to be more conservative and that is probably why they gave you the 3 month waiting period. But holy f*** this drug also treats cancer!
> 
> Women must not take the drug during pregnancy, if there is a risk of becoming pregnant, or if they are breastfeeding. Men who are trying to get their partner pregnant must also not take the drug. To engage in any of these activities (after discontinuing the drug), women must wait until the end of a full ovulation cycle and men must wait three months

Thats exactly what i read. oh and the bit that says that you can bleed for 6 weeks. :wacko:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Jennjenn said:


> Mon - it is very interesting! I am totally amazed at what science can do. I had actually googled them when you posted earlier. Good luck I hope you get some answers...

Thanks a bunch Jenn. I am such a science geek, I love this stuff!


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> just got back from my doctor's office...chemical...my doctor was nice and she says if I want she can write me a prescription for progesterone but says that scientifically it has not been proven to make a difference...either way I got in with the fertility specialist for tomorrow at 1pm!

Finally someone listens to you re the progesterone. I hope this works for you hun and next cycle there is a sticky bean. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes2011 said:


> Wendy this Methotrexate sounds full on lets hope you start naturally. Just been reading up on it :hugs:
> 
> LL :hugs::hugs:

I actually have been physically sick at the thought of this. My nerves are shattered.


----------



## Wendyk07

Mon_n_john said:


> Wendy, I hope that AF comes on it's own. I will pray for you!
> 
> LL, glad you got the confirmation you needed. I would highly recommend the progesterone. Liek I said, I had 3 mcs before my last son and the only thing I did different with his pregnancy was prog. and a baby asprin a day. Who knows what worked but I know prog. can't hurt. I take mine from 7 DPO - 14 DPO unless I am pregnant and then I continue till 14 weeks.
> 
> As for me my blood test went fine, I was a big, brave girl lol. They took 3 vials so not so bad. They are testing for Antiphospholipid (APA), Embryotoxicity Factor, and Reproductive Immunophenotype. The tests should be back within 2 weeks which will be a nail biter! I am $766 poorer but hopeful this will lead to some answers. = )

OMG! two whole weeks. :wacko: 

I hope you get the answers that you are looking for.


----------



## Jennjenn

Wendyk07 said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> Wendy - this is from wikipedia...it says waiting only 1 full cycle...I know doctors tend to be more conservative and that is probably why they gave you the 3 month waiting period. But holy f*** this drug also treats cancer!
> 
> Women must not take the drug during pregnancy, if there is a risk of becoming pregnant, or if they are breastfeeding. Men who are trying to get their partner pregnant must also not take the drug. To engage in any of these activities (after discontinuing the drug), women must wait until the end of a full ovulation cycle and men must wait three months
> 
> Thats exactly what i read. oh and the bit that says that you can bleed for 6 weeks. :wacko:Click to expand...

F***in A - I didn't see the part about 6 weeks bleeding - that's miserable. I guess that is why it is 3 month wait. Is there any reason why they aren't considering a D&C? It's what I had when I had my MC...


----------



## Jennjenn

Mon_n_john said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> Mon - it is very interesting! I am totally amazed at what science can do. I had actually googled them when you posted earlier. Good luck I hope you get some answers...
> 
> Thanks a bunch Jenn. I am such a science geek, I love this stuff!Click to expand...

Me, too! :wacko: drives me crazy sometimes...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wendyk07 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Wendy this Methotrexate sounds full on lets hope you start naturally. Just been reading up on it :hugs:
> 
> LL :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I actually have been physically sick at the thought of this. My nerves are shattered.Click to expand...

You poor baby, you have every right to be nervous. It sucks that you are going through this but we are all here for you honey.


----------



## Wendyk07

Wishing4abump said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Wendy - that sounds like an awful drug. I hope that your levels come down on their own and that you can then move on to your next cycle. It's been such a hard week for you. At least you have some answers now. :hugs:
> 
> LLbean- I'm so sorry that you ended up with a chemical. You have such a pma though. Good luck for next month. :hugs:
> 
> Afm af did not arrive yesterday as expected and no sign today as yet. but did test with frer this am (not fmu) and still getting a :bfn:. Really unsure as to what's going on. It's unusual for me to late - I checked back and haven't been late in the last 12 months. no symptoms though but bbs so seem to be a little tender on top today. Surely a bfp would be showing up now at 1 day late?

I just wish i had a diagnosis before i have to take this drug. They are clutching at straws.

Test again tomorrow hun. The frers i believe are 25miu so there just might not be enough HCG in your system yet. F'xd for you. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for everyone!


----------



## Wendyk07

Jennjenn said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> Wendy - this is from wikipedia...it says waiting only 1 full cycle...I know doctors tend to be more conservative and that is probably why they gave you the 3 month waiting period. But holy f*** this drug also treats cancer!
> 
> Women must not take the drug during pregnancy, if there is a risk of becoming pregnant, or if they are breastfeeding. Men who are trying to get their partner pregnant must also not take the drug. To engage in any of these activities (after discontinuing the drug), women must wait until the end of a full ovulation cycle and men must wait three months
> 
> Thats exactly what i read. oh and the bit that says that you can bleed for 6 weeks. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> F***in A - I didn't see the part about 6 weeks bleeding - that's miserable. I guess that is why it is 3 month wait. Is there any reason why they aren't considering a D&C? It's what I had when I had my MC...Click to expand...

They can do a D&C because theres nothing on the scans so a camera wont see anything. They would need to know where this residual tissue is to make sure they get it. :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Despie, does NHS have an upper age limit?

I think it's 45 ,,some clinics are age 42 others 44 ,no-one has actually mentioned my age yet but I do know I am at the higher end ,xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Despie, does NHS have an upper age limit?
> 
> I think it's 45 ,,some clinics are age 42 others 44 ,no-one has actually mentioned my age yet but I do know I am at the higher end ,xxxxxClick to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Conina

Desperado167 said:


> Mon-n-jon I have asked for the tests and they said they don't do them in northern Ireland,I wud have to go to england but they have suggested treating me
> With both heparin and cortisone injections if I get another bfp,I am 44 ,not too sure if I could see a fertility specialist at my age ,but I have an apt at my doc in four weeks and am gonna speak to her about getting referred and theses tests,thanks a lot for the info Hun,xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Despie - I didn't realise you were in NI - whereabouts?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:to wendy - you really are going through it, love


----------



## Desperado167

Conina said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Mon-n-jon I have asked for the tests and they said they don't do them in northern Ireland,I wud have to go to england but they have suggested treating me
> With both heparin and cortisone injections if I get another bfp,I am 44 ,not too sure if I could see a fertility specialist at my age ,but I have an apt at my doc in four weeks and am gonna speak to her about getting referred and theses tests,thanks a lot for the info Hun,xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Despie - I didn't realise you were in NI - whereabouts?
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:to wendy - you really are going through it, loveClick to expand...

Have sent u a pm,xxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendyk07 said:


> Its not good news here :cry:. They are not happy with the levels and want to go ahead with the Met anyway. i have managed to put them off until Thursday so everything crossed it comes down more on its own.
> 
> I have read up on this drug and OMG in fact OMFG. I really would rather not go down this road.
> 
> My patience and PMA have gone now. i am upset and P'd off and feel sick at the thought of this.

Wendy I've needed methotrexate in the past. I don't want to elaborate but I had no side effects other than the desired ones. And I had a healthy pregnancy afterwards :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> If you ladies have a thinning lining, baby aspirin might not be a good idea.
> 
> Wendy, my fear of you taking would be if, God forbid you have a rupture...it's a blood thinner and I would hate for you to have issues bc of it. But, I am not an expert.
> 
> Elizabeth might be on this one.

Wendy please don't take aspirin! If it is an ectopic and you rupture that is not a good situation! In fact methotrexate will be safer for ectopics/residual pregnancy remnants than aspirin :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Ladies, I know I am the oddball on this one, but I don't think that natural necessairly = better.

The reason natural products produce desired effects is because they are in fact active chemicals, just like prescription drugs. They have undesirable side effects and can interfere with all sorts of medications. No one should start any "natural" compounds without discussing with a doctor or pharmacist, especially when they are on other meds. Another problem with natural compounds. Their production is unregulated, and often times they can be laced with undisclosed ingredients. I've witnessed lead and mercury toxicity in children being pumped with "natural" ingredients by their parents trying to cure various ailments. Most of these kids ended up with permanent brain damage or died. Unless it is manufactured by a reputable European or North American company AND certified by the FDA or USDA, STAY away from all "natural" compounds - especially those made in China!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Junebug_CJ said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I know I am the oddball on this one, but I don't think that natural necessairly = better.
> 
> The reason natural products produce desired effects is because they are in fact active chemicals, just like prescription drugs. They have undesirable side effects and can interfere with all sorts of medications. No one should start any "natural" compounds without discussing with a doctor or pharmacist, especially when they are on other meds. Another problem with natural compounds. Their production is unregulated, and often times they can be laced with undisclosed ingredients. I've witnessed lead and mercury toxicity in children being pumped with "natural" ingredients by their parents trying to cure various ailments. Most of these kids ended up with permanent brain damage or died. Unless it is manufactured by a reputable European or North American company AND certified by the FDA or USDA, STAY away from all "natural" compounds - especially those made in China!Click to expand...

Great advice doc! :thumbup: Quick question, do you have any opinion on that supplement called Fertile CM that is intended to help you produce more fertile cervical mucus? I started taking it this cycle and I'm just curious. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jennjenn said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> Wendy - this is from wikipedia...it says waiting only 1 full cycle...I know doctors tend to be more conservative and that is probably why they gave you the 3 month waiting period. But holy f*** this drug also treats cancer!
> 
> Women must not take the drug during pregnancy, if there is a risk of becoming pregnant, or if they are breastfeeding. Men who are trying to get their partner pregnant must also not take the drug. To engage in any of these activities (after discontinuing the drug), women must wait until the end of a full ovulation cycle and men must wait three months
> 
> Thats exactly what i read. oh and the bit that says that you can bleed for 6 weeks. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> F***in A - I didn't see the part about 6 weeks bleeding - that's miserable. I guess that is why it is 3 month wait. Is there any reason why they aren't considering a D&C? It's what I had when I had my MC...Click to expand...

When I took methotrexate I just had a normal AF-like bleed, 4-5 days. REALLY heavy on the first day but normal afterwards :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mon_n_john said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I know I am the oddball on this one, but I don't think that natural necessairly = better.
> 
> The reason natural products produce desired effects is because they are in fact active chemicals, just like prescription drugs. They have undesirable side effects and can interfere with all sorts of medications. No one should start any "natural" compounds without discussing with a doctor or pharmacist, especially when they are on other meds. Another problem with natural compounds. Their production is unregulated, and often times they can be laced with undisclosed ingredients. I've witnessed lead and mercury toxicity in children being pumped with "natural" ingredients by their parents trying to cure various ailments. Most of these kids ended up with permanent brain damage or died. Unless it is manufactured by a reputable European or North American company AND certified by the FDA or USDA, STAY away from all "natural" compounds - especially those made in China!Click to expand...
> 
> Great advice doc! :thumbup: Quick question, do you have any opinion on that supplement called Fertile CM that is intended to help you produce more fertile cervical mucus? I started taking it this cycle and I'm just curious. Thank you in advance!Click to expand...

When I looked into these supplements, my personal conclusion (for my purposes) are that companies are trying to max out on women/couples who are willing to try and pay for anything to get pregnant. I don't think they would be helpful, but for some they may have a "placebo" effect that can be significant :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I happen to believe strongly in the placebo effect, lol


----------



## Jennjenn

Junebug - I've been wondering where you were all day...

AFM I did a stupid thing and forgot to take my temp on Saturday morning :dohh::dohh::dohh: I was so excited to get rid of the girls I jumped right out of bed and started singing :wacko:

My Sunday and Monday temps were high (post-ovulation high) like they were on the 5 previous cycles I BBT. I can't tell if I had any EWCM b/c we had so much sex on Saturday - lucky me :blush: I did get to use my pre-seed on one of the occasions and had my feet up the wall.

Any comments on those ladies that are expert BBTers...


----------



## dachsundmom

Throwing a temp for one day is ok....not to panic!


----------



## Jennjenn

dachsundmom said:


> Throwing a temp for one day is ok....not to panic!

I'm just afraid it is the one day that shows I ovulated :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jennjenn said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Throwing a temp for one day is ok....not to panic!
> 
> I'm just afraid it is the one day that shows I ovulated :growlmad:Click to expand...

Watch it one more day; if it stays up, fake the funk and make up your own temp to get the xhairs, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Just drove 5 hours to my mother-in-laws. Need to go feed baby, will be back later :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Throwing a temp for one day is ok....not to panic!
> 
> I'm just afraid it is the one day that shows I ovulated :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Watch it one more day; if it stays up, fake the funk and make up your own temp to get the xhairs, lol.Click to expand...

Fake the funk :thumbup:


----------



## Jennjenn

Sorry I thought i was in the August testers thread...see how this has made me so crazy...:brat:

Yeah Dmom - I'll wait and see what my temp is tomorrow. I forgot to mention that I had a +OPK on Saturday as well. I did read somewhere that temps are pretty consistent from cycle to cylce and all my post OV temps are in the range of 97.7 to 97.9 and that is where I've been for the last 2 days. :shrug:

:dust: to all


----------



## Jennjenn

Cebethel - Love your new pic!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thanks Junebug, I'll keep your wise advice in mind!


----------



## cebethel

Jennjenn said:


> Cebethel - Love your new pic!

Ahhh, my poor Nacho. I think she hates my guts :haha:

My DS is in the background trying to put a princess hat on my other dog :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

That poor dog! lol


----------



## crystal443

Hehe...Yeah Nacho does look a bit angry..lol..very cute though !!


----------



## LLbean

Junebug...thanks so much for clarifying the possible effects for Wendy...as I mentioned I was merely thinking out loud so ...VERY glad an expert could chime in


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> Hehe...Yeah Nacho does look a bit angry..lol..very cute though !!

That's Nachos "stink eye" :haha:


----------



## crystal443

cebethel said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Hehe...Yeah Nacho does look a bit angry..lol..very cute though !!
> 
> That's Nachos "stink eye" :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## shmoo75

Wendy - :hugs::hugs: to you hun really hope AF arrives and you don't need the MET

LL - so glad you have got what you wanted from your Dr's.

MJon - well done on being a big brave girl and the blood tests. I don't faint but, I do go really white if I see my blood filling up the vil so I don't look.

AFM - really tired due to some a**ehole riding his motorbike really fast and really loudly up and down our street 3 times at 11pm last night!!! Amazingly my DD slept through it! Never mind. CD5 and waiting for CD9 to arrive so I can start poas for my CBFM and I am ordering my OPK's from amazon today too.


----------



## Jodes2011

Mon_n_john said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I know I am the oddball on this one, but I don't think that natural necessairly = better.
> 
> The reason natural products produce desired effects is because they are in fact active chemicals, just like prescription drugs. They have undesirable side effects and can interfere with all sorts of medications. No one should start any "natural" compounds without discussing with a doctor or pharmacist, especially when they are on other meds. Another problem with natural compounds. Their production is unregulated, and often times they can be laced with undisclosed ingredients. I've witnessed lead and mercury toxicity in children being pumped with "natural" ingredients by their parents trying to cure various ailments. Most of these kids ended up with permanent brain damage or died. Unless it is manufactured by a reputable European or North American company AND certified by the FDA or USDA, STAY away from all "natural" compounds - especially those made in China!Click to expand...
> 
> Great advice doc! :thumbup: Quick question, do you have any opinion on that supplement called Fertile CM that is intended to help you produce more fertile cervical mucus? I started taking it this cycle and I'm just curious. Thank you in advance!Click to expand...

Are you just using it for CM? If so i've found EPO and pre-seed brilliant.


----------



## Butterfly67

Can't remember if I posted on this thread but can you put me down for :witch:


----------



## Bubba3

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Sorry that witch got you Butterfly , onwards hey


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks Bubba, was going to ask how you were getting on but saw your mood and saw your post in August testers - sorry hon, hope next month is yours :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Butterfly - :hugs::hugs: so sorry:witch: got you my lovely. Here's to this cycle resulting in huge shiny:bfp:for you


----------



## Butterfly67

shmoo75 said:


> Butterfly - :hugs::hugs: so sorry:witch: got you my lovely. Here's to this cycle resulting in huge shiny:bfp:for you

Thanks so much Shmoo. Unfortunately BF is away for this cycle so I'm out already :( - I'll send my :dust: your way instead (and to DM, NS, Wooly, Indigo, Jax, Purple, Bubba, Cebeth, LL, Despie and anyone else I have forgotten!!)

ETA Sorry I forgot Junebug :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Butterfly...:cry:

I am still in limbo; late, not a big of enough temp dip, but not pregnant. Damn, lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Butterfly...:cry:
> 
> I am still in limbo; late, not a big of enough temp dip, but not pregnant. Damn, lol.

Just overlaid our charts DMom and afraid to say they look similar - I hope not of course, but maybe AF will come tomorrow and you can get started on the next cycle :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

To all the ladies who have been visited in the last day or 2 by the old hag :witch: lots and lots of :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Butterfly...:cry:
> 
> I am still in limbo; late, not a big of enough temp dip, but not pregnant. Damn, lol.
> 
> Just overlaid our charts DMom and afraid to say they look similar - I hope not of course, but maybe AF will come tomorrow and you can get started on the next cycle :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! I am fine with AF showing; frankly, I wish she would so we could just move on to the next cycle. I know I am not pregnant, so I am just tired of waiting, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly,so so sorry,:hugs:Hope u are ok Hun,always here for you,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dmom,being in limbo is just the worst big hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly,so so sorry,:hugs:Hope u are ok Hun,always here for you,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks so much Despie, you are such a strength to everyone even with your own trials :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Butterfly...:cry:
> 
> I am still in limbo; late, not a big of enough temp dip, but not pregnant. Damn, lol.

Aww bollocks I had hopes for you this month, that it wouldn't just be our beverages recording a BFP!

Still on the positive side this was your Clomid cycle right? So it's given you a better LP I think? So FX for next month 15 days is a good LP, great chance for a little bean to stick.


----------



## dachsundmom

NS- this was a tamoxifen cycle; on Clomid I had a 13LP and it looks like this increased it, but I hope not by too much.

I refilled the Clomid, Tamoxifen, and bought soy yesterday, lol. IDK why, but I feel better thinking I have choices. I will ask my doc this morning about soy, again, and see if he will give me a really firm answer on why he hates it. I think I am also going to ask to do Ovidrel at home to trigger my ovulation.


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom so sorry you're in limbo :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Aaah sorry I got the names mixed up, I'm not that familiar with Tamoxifen, but FX it does the trick for you.

I wonder about the soy too, because I found a couple of reviews on there where women said that it messed up their thyroid taking the soy, this was purely anecdotal but I think I would want to research that a bit more maybe.

Still if you take the trigger at least that takes the guesswork out of wondering when you are going to O, that would be a bit of relief I think


----------



## Jax41

Hi Girlies!!! :hi:

I'm sorry I've been absent for a while (been trying to catch up - you lot don't 'arf talk!!)

Butterfly - :hugs: bum, bum and triple bums, it's just so disappointing isn't it?

LLBean - sorry about your news, but I can't belive how chipper you sound, are you sure you're okay? :hugs:

Watch out witch Dmom is after you, come out, come out where ever you are!! :gun:

Junebug - sorry you keep getting BFN's :hugs:

Bubba - sooooo glad to have you back!!! :hugs: Going to check your post out on the August testers thread.

For everyone left to test in July lets feel the dust!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

My only reservation with the trigger is the chance of multiples. The drugs alone give us a 10-15% chance of twins, but with the trigger, that number becomes a little more realistic.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Jax! Is your ticker correct? Are you about to become a fertile Myrtle?


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Hi Jax! Is your ticker correct? Are you about to become a fertile Myrtle?

Sure is Dmom, I've just POAS too and got a BIG FAT + OPK!!!!!! And to cap it all it's our wedding anniversary today, blimey wouldn't that be cool if I conceive today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Now, come on, just calm down....:coffee:


----------



## Macwooly

Keeping all crossed for you to get an anniversary :baby: Jax :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck Jax! :dust:

DMom I'm going to look at your chart, sorry you had a dip :cry: So did I, won't bother testing as this is classic for me when AF is on her way. :witch: will be here by morning. 

Butterfly and Bubba, :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Dmom: don't forget our age adds a bit to the chance of twins as well. I used to be scared of the thought of twins but know I'm ok with it.

My temp took a dip for two days but now is going back up. I wish I had been temping longer or had my old charts so I would know what that means.


----------



## Butterfly67

Junebug_CJ said:


> Good luck Jax! :dust:
> 
> DMom I'm going to look at your chart, sorry you had a dip :cry: So did I, won't bother testing as this is classic for me when AF is on her way. :witch: will be here by morning.
> 
> Butterfly and Bubba, :hugs:

Sorry Junebug I forgot to add you in my list of those I was sharing my August dust with so you are in there now! Last month was the first month I had temped for and tbh I liked the fact that I saw the temp drop as I would rather know that AF is on her way than keep holding out unfounded hope :wacko:

FX for you for next month if the :witch: does get you


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:flower: Thanks Butterfly!

I do like the "warning" that :witch: is coming, with the temp drops on days 11-13 for me... I "save" some HPT this way too! Having my cramps now, it's just a matter of time before she rears her ugly head...

Well, I will be POAS for OPKs in about 2 weeks. I decided not to start until CD14 this time around.


----------



## dachsundmom

My doc sucks today! :growlmad:

He refused to do another SA for DH today, for the following reasons:

Me: Do you know if Tamoxifen can lenghten LP?
Doc: IDK, you were my first patient to try it. :wacko:
Me: Well, my LP seems longer.
Doc: Anything else?
Me: I had 4 blue dye tests give me wrong test results and my left nipple was leaking. Rest of my tests were negative.
Doc: Hmmm. Could be a chemical. If you don't start AF come back in a few days and we'll do Provera to induce your cycle.
Me: Can I have the paperwork for the SA?
Doc: Sounds like everything is working. Let's wait 2-3 more months and we'll do another HSG first. 
Me: Ummm, my tubes are clear.
Doc: Good luck and have a great summer!

Sorry for the long post, but I am pizzed. :growlmad:


----------



## shmoo75

dachsundmom said:


> My doc sucks today! :growlmad:
> 
> He refused to do another SA for DH today, for the following reasons:
> 
> Me: Do you know if Tamoxifen can lenghten LP?
> Doc: IDK, you were my first patient to try it. :wacko:
> Me: Well, my LP seems longer.
> Doc: Anything else?
> Me: I had 4 blue dye tests give me wrong test results and my left nipple was leaking. Rest of my tests were negative.
> Doc: Hmmm. Could be a chemical. If you don't start AF come back in a few days and we'll do Provera to induce your cycle.
> Me: Can I have the paperwork for the SA?
> Doc: Sounds like everything is working. Let's wait 2-3 more months and we'll do another HSG first.
> Me: Ummm, my tubes are clear.
> Doc: Good luck and have a great summer!
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I am pizzed. :growlmad:

OMFG!!!!!!!!! I want to:gun::gun:any nurse or Dr that treats anyone(especialy the over 35's)who are TTC this way!!!!!! Why do they treat couples as if its always the woman who has the problem? I don't blame you for being pizzed Mrs. I would be to


----------



## Mon_n_john

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jax! Is your ticker correct? Are you about to become a fertile Myrtle?
> 
> Sure is Dmom, I've just POAS too and got a BIG FAT + OPK!!!!!! And to cap it all it's our wedding anniversary today, blimey wouldn't that be cool if I conceive today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Now, come on, just calm down....:coffee:Click to expand...

I hope so! Would you believe I conceived my last son on my 1st wedding anniversary? 

DH and I went away to a quaint historic town and renewed our vows, wedding dress and all. We had had a few rough months with mcs and I wanted to put all that aside and focus on us. So I found a lovely chapel to renew our vows in, wore my wedding dress again, DH wore a suit, and a carriage picked us up at our hotel. It was SO romantic! 

I remember after the ceremony the officiant asked us to ring the church bell. He said it was tradition, so we did. It only rang twice and it got stuck. We thought that was odd but he chuckled and said that they call the bell the fertility bell because infertile couples tend to become fertile after ringing it and it has been said to predict how many children you will have.

I thought that was funny but an odd comment, I had never mentioned anything about infertility to the officiant. Anyways, as we are taking pictures my DH must have put his hand near my stomach and the officiant said "Are you pregnant?" I kind of sank but said "No, don't I wish. We've actually had several miscarriages lately." He apologized but said to remember the bell and that it had yet to fail him. The whole thing was weird but sweet.

Anyways later that night DH and I were at the hotel, we had cut the top tier from our actual wedding cake. All was VERY romantic. He asked if it was "safe" to DTD since I didn't want to become pregnant at the moment, we were on a break from TTC. I knew I was around CD 21-23, felt sure I had ovulated already since I usually do around day 14 and figured no way I can get pregnant now. :dohh:

Fast forward 10 days later, we're home and I suddenly realize, hey, I missed my period, that's weird. So I take a HPT, just in case, though I know I'm being an idiot, and wouldn't you know? BFP! The darkest one I had ever had, EVER! I knew right then and there all would be okay and about 36 weeks later, it all was. Our baby Evan was born out of what was an attempt to not get pregnant! :haha:

So, you see, I think wedding anniversaries are special and extra lucky. Fingers crossed for you!:dust:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:grr: Why do another HSG? And why not do another SA?
Why not research a bit to help you find answers? I have no tolerance for lazy docs :grr:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mon_n_john said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jax! Is your ticker correct? Are you about to become a fertile Myrtle?
> 
> Sure is Dmom, I've just POAS too and got a BIG FAT + OPK!!!!!! And to cap it all it's our wedding anniversary today, blimey wouldn't that be cool if I conceive today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Now, come on, just calm down....:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so! Would you believe I conceived my last son on my 1st wedding anniversary?
> 
> DH and I went away to a quaint historic town and renewed our vows, wedding dress and all. We had had a few rough months with mcs and I wanted to put all that aside and focus on us. So I found a lovely chapel to renew our vows in, wore my wedding dress again, DH wore a suit, and a carriage picked us up at our hotel. It was SO romantic!
> 
> I remember after the ceremony the officiant asked us to ring the church bell. He said it was tradition, so we did. It only rang twice and it got stuck. We thought that was odd but he chuckled and said that they call the bell the fertility bell because infertile couples tend to become fertile after ringing it and it has been said to predict how many children you will have.
> 
> I thought that was funny but an odd comment, I had never mentioned anything about infertility to the officiant. Anyways, as we are taking pictures my DH must have put his hand near my stomach and the officiant said "Are you pregnant?" I kind of sank but said "No, don't I wish. We've actually had several miscarriages lately." He apologized but said to remember the bell and that it had yet to fail him. The whole thing was weird but sweet.
> 
> Anyways later that night DH and I were at the hotel, we had cut the top tier from our actual wedding cake. All was VERY romantic. He asked if it was "safe" to DTD since I didn't want to become pregnant at the moment, we were on a break from TTC. I knew I was around CD 21-23, felt sure I had ovulated already since I usually do around day 14 and figured no way I can get pregnant now. :dohh:
> 
> Fast forward 10 days later, we're home and I suddenly realize, hey, I missed my period, that's weird. So I take a HPT, just in case, though I know I'm being an idiot, and wouldn't you know? BFP! The darkest one I had ever had, EVER! I knew right then and there all would be okay and about 36 weeks later, it all was. Our baby Evan was born out of what was an attempt to not get pregnant! :haha:
> 
> So, you see, I think wedding anniversaries are special and extra lucky. Fingers crossed for you!:dust:Click to expand...

What a sweet story!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> :grr: Why do another HSG? And why not do another SA?
> Why not research a bit to help you find answers? I have no tolerance for lazy docs :grr:

Bc he's an idiot, lol. I don't have tube issues, nor PCOS, nor lining issues. He also informed me that I am more than welcome to try soy, but if I have issues with it, he will treat me, but will no longer offer any fertility assistance.

I am not even asking my insurance to pay for another SA...we are prepared to pay for it ourselves. :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jax! Is your ticker correct? Are you about to become a fertile Myrtle?
> 
> Sure is Dmom, I've just POAS too and got a BIG FAT + OPK!!!!!! And to cap it all it's our wedding anniversary today, blimey wouldn't that be cool if I conceive today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Now, come on, just calm down....:coffee:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Time to get jiggy with it!


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Bc he's an idiot, lol. I don't have tube issues, nor PCOS, nor lining issues. He also informed me that I am more than welcome to try soy, but if I have issues with it, he will treat me, but will no longer offer any fertility assistance.
> 
> I am not even asking my insurance to pay for another SA...we are prepared to pay for it ourselves. :growlmad:

I was pretty shocked about this, he is treating you like a kid with the threats about if you use soy :growlmad: 

Are you going to look for a new doc, or are you restricted to this guy because of where you live/insurance coverage etc?


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thanks Junebug!

DMom, that guy sounds like a real jerk. I would definately find someone else, even if I had to pay out of pocket. In the meantime, do you know they sell sperm tests on Amazon? Might help until you get an official one.


----------



## LLbean

Jax41 said:


> Hi Girlies!!! :hi:
> 
> I'm sorry I've been absent for a while (been trying to catch up - you lot don't 'arf talk!!)
> 
> Butterfly - :hugs: bum, bum and triple bums, it's just so disappointing isn't it?
> 
> LLBean - sorry about your news, but I can't belive how chipper you sound, are you sure you're okay? :hugs:
> 
> Watch out witch Dmom is after you, come out, come out where ever you are!! :gun:
> 
> Junebug - sorry you keep getting BFN's :hugs:
> 
> Bubba - sooooo glad to have you back!!! :hugs: Going to check your post out on the August testers thread.
> 
> For everyone left to test in July lets feel the dust!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

I swear I am perfectly fine...honestly I believe since we never even saw an ultrasound heart beat or anything that it was not really "real" to us so ...I was just having a long cycle ;-)



Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jax! Is your ticker correct? Are you about to become a fertile Myrtle?
> 
> Sure is Dmom, I've just POAS too and got a BIG FAT + OPK!!!!!! And to cap it all it's our wedding anniversary today, blimey wouldn't that be cool if I conceive today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Now, come on, just calm down....:coffee:Click to expand...

Happy anniversary and may your's be with an ending like Mon_and_John's!



dachsundmom said:


> My doc sucks today! :growlmad:
> 
> He refused to do another SA for DH today, for the following reasons:
> 
> Me: Do you know if Tamoxifen can lenghten LP?
> Doc: IDK, you were my first patient to try it. :wacko:
> Me: Well, my LP seems longer.
> Doc: Anything else?
> Me: I had 4 blue dye tests give me wrong test results and my left nipple was leaking. Rest of my tests were negative.
> Doc: Hmmm. Could be a chemical. If you don't start AF come back in a few days and we'll do Provera to induce your cycle.
> Me: Can I have the paperwork for the SA?
> Doc: Sounds like everything is working. Let's wait 2-3 more months and we'll do another HSG first.
> Me: Ummm, my tubes are clear.
> Doc: Good luck and have a great summer!
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I am pizzed. :growlmad:


WTF???? Oh man I SWEAR some doctors should NOT be doctors!

So sorry Dmom...:hugs:

Butterfly and Bubba...guess we are cycle buddies now...sorry the witch came :growlmad: that dumb witch!


----------



## dachsundmom

We've had a SA before, I just wanted a recheck before we decide to pursue IUI/IVF; no use spending the money if the sutff isn't good,lol.

Sad thing is, until today, I really liked this guy.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> We've had a SA before, I just wanted a recheck before we decide to pursue IUI/IVF; no use spending the money if the sutff isn't good,lol.
> 
> Sad thing is, until today, I really liked this guy.

Oh I know how you feel...I really liked my Doc too...but her not being an OB now kind of threw me for a spin....and not giving me progesterone and all that madness...to be fair she was NOT in the day they called me with that...it was someone else that read the results but you would THINK the whole practice would be on the same page, right?

Well off to Fertility specialist now and hope THEY know what to do.


----------



## Mon_n_john

They will LL. I feel much better being under the care of a specialist. I don't think my OB would give me the level of care that my pregnancies require early on. When is your appt.?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> :grr: Why do another HSG? And why not do another SA?
> Why not research a bit to help you find answers? I have no tolerance for lazy docs :grr:
> 
> Bc he's an idiot, lol. I don't have tube issues, nor PCOS, nor lining issues. He also informed me that I am more than welcome to try soy, but if I have issues with it, he will treat me, but will no longer offer any fertility assistance.
> 
> I am not even asking my insurance to pay for another SA...we are prepared to pay for it ourselves. :growlmad:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry Brooke, what a moron... Is this your FS? He's an Idiot!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck LL, keep us posted!


----------



## dachsundmom

No, this is my regular OB...he used to be in practice with a FS, so he's very proactive and would only require I go across the street if I want IUI/IVF. He has done all of my care and he was the one who originally suggested we up our game plan.

Good luck LL! Can't wait to hear what you find out today.

Anyone want to take a guess if my dip was big enough for AF to start tomorrow?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> No, this is my regular OB...he used to be in practice with a FS, so he's very proactive and would only require I go across the street if I want IUI/IVF. He has done all of my care and he was the one who originally suggested we up our game plan.
> 
> Good luck LL! Can't wait to hear what you find out today.
> 
> Anyone want to take a guess if my dip was big enough for AF to start tomorrow?

I think so. If so, we will be cycle buddies since I think :witch: will visit me tomorrow too. Excited to just get on with it! What will you do, the soy alone? I'm wondering if I should try it too, or do you think it's too soon, given that July is our first cycle trying?


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> No, this is my regular OB...he used to be in practice with a FS, so he's very proactive and would only require I go across the street if I want IUI/IVF. He has done all of my care and he was the one who originally suggested we up our game plan.
> 
> Good luck LL! Can't wait to hear what you find out today.
> 
> Anyone want to take a guess if my dip was big enough for AF to start tomorrow?

my guess is you are still in...you are ABOVE the cover line Dmom...I was dipping like that too and then BFP! While above cover line I think you are safe from the witch

My appointment is at 1pm

Junebug...loving your new Avatar!


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug- I am very tempted to try the soy, in fact, I bought some yesterday. If I have problems, I can let this idiot treat me and then just head straight to the FS.

In your position, I would probably go for it...not going to lie.

IDK whether to push for Ovidrel or not. Which, BTW, I can buy from a Canadian pharmacy if it came down to it, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

DMom, I agree with what LL said of course, funny how we've both given up for this cycle but we're still way above coverline with no :witch: yet :blush: Time to practice what we preach and see what happens! I have AF cramps now though..

Thanks LL  Since so many have wedding pics up thought I'd find one of ours too :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

ok...now I need my wedding one too...here we go ;-)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So I'm looking on my trusted Canadian pharmacy website: the soy isoflavone is 60mg of soy per capsule. What is the recommended dose and timing? I know you've read up about this DMom! I can try the same thing this month...


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> So I'm looking on my trusted Canadian pharmacy website: the soy isoflavone is 60mg of soy per capsule. What is the recommended dose and timing? I know you've read up about this DMom! I can try the same thing this month...

I am very confused on the doage of this one. 80mg of soy = 50 mg of Clomid, I believe. Some women increas the dose througout the cycle.

I am thinking, CD2-6...110, 110, 165, 220, 165...my caps are 55mg. Most seem to be 40, but Indigo's were 70mg, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

K just ordered mine! Got it sent to my mom's, we'll be there on Thursday, so if AF shows up tomorrow then I'll start on CD2 or 3 (depending how fast it's shipped, it' usually fast!). It's 60mg, so I'll start with 2 pills then up it as per your suggestion :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Love the wedding pics girls!


----------



## Jennjenn

Yeah those pics are great!


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes also loving the pics girls. 

I think I need to find out more about soy, clomid and tamoxifen and what they do and maybe one of those can be in my arsenal for last chance September! Spoke to the doc today and my day 21 bloods were normal so chances are that I am ovulating. Now booked in for day 3 tests on Friday (well, day 4) so will keep on with the tests and stuff for Aug and take it from there.

So yes, seems like there are 4 of us virtually on the same cycle this month!


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Yes also loving the pics girls.
> 
> I think I need to find out more about soy, clomid and tamoxifen and what they do and maybe one of those can be in my arsenal for last chance September! Spoke to the doc today and my day 21 bloods were normal so chances are that I am ovulating. Now booked in for day 3 tests on Friday (well, day 4) so will keep on with the tests and stuff for Aug and take it from there.
> 
> So yes, seems like there are 4 of us virtually on the same cycle this month!

Will you doctor give you meds?


----------



## Mon_n_john

Ok, ok, you ladies inspired me. Here's my wedding pic!


----------



## dachsundmom

Where's the pic?


----------



## Wishing4abump

I could really use your expert opinions today ladies! Af is now 2 days late and still no sign. Did another free this morning with fmu and saw what I thought was a :bfp: almost immediately. It was faint but there - but after I had stared at it for 5-10 minutes and went to show OH it was almost gone! It is now completely disappeared! I don't know what to think. My left bb in particular has become more painful as the day has gone on and this Only started yesterday. I have googled free disappearing lines and found it is common and probably a :bfn: but don't know what to think now. Advice please?


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL, sorry, I had added it to my profile pic instead of my avatar. There you go!


----------



## Conina

Dmom - it's just so weird the difference between different drs. When I went to my GP last year to say I was coming off the BCP, he IMMEDIATELY suggested DH went for a SA. That's before we even thought it would be a problem TTC. (Of course, DH still hasn't done it, but that's his issue :blush:)

Mom_n_jon - so, where did you say this bell was?? *takes notes*


----------



## Mon_n_john

Sorry Wishing4abump, I have never had a positive test turn negative, even after many, many days. Sounds like a faulty test to me, maybe you can do another one?


----------



## Wishing4abump

* sorry Frer not free test!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Wishing4abump said:


> I could really use your expert opinions today ladies! Af is now 2 days late and still no sign. Did another free this morning with fmu and saw what I thought was a :bfp: almost immediately. It was faint but there - but after I had stared at it for 5-10 minutes and went to show OH it was almost gone! It is now completely disappeared! I don't know what to think. My left bb in particular has become more painful as the day has gone on and this Only started yesterday. I have googled free disappearing lines and found it is common and probably a :bfn: but don't know what to think now. Advice please?

:hugs::hugs: I think you saw the dye running over the antibody strip; a BFP won't disappear. :cry: Take another one.


----------



## dachsundmom

Mon_n_john said:


> LOL, sorry, I had added it to my profile pic instead of my avatar. There you go!

Beautiful!


----------



## Conina

beautiful pics ladies


----------



## Mon_n_john

Conina said:


> Dmom - it's just so weird the difference between different drs. When I went to my GP last year to say I was coming off the BCP, he IMMEDIATELY suggested DH went for a SA. That's before we even thought it would be a problem TTC. (Of course, DH still hasn't done it, but that's his issue :blush:)
> 
> Mom_n_jon - so, where did you say this bell was?? *takes notes*

LOL, the bell is in a wedding chapel in St. Augustine, Florida. It's right across the street from the local university. I have to go find the name.

Actually, you know what else we did on that trip? We went to Ripley's Believe it or Not museum and I remember they had a fertility statue there at the time that they said if you even looked at you would get pregnant. Oddly enough, I bought a souvenier booklet at that place and on the cover is the pic of the statue with a warning to not touch the pic unless you want to be pregnant. I know I still have it. Should I dig the pic up ladies??? I could always post it here lol!


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> LOL, sorry, I had added it to my profile pic instead of my avatar. There you go!
> 
> Beautiful!Click to expand...

Awww, thank you DMom!


----------



## Wishing4abump

Thanks for the advice. I'll get another in a minute. Starting to feel like I'm going mad!!


----------



## Conina

Mon_n_john said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Dmom - it's just so weird the difference between different drs. When I went to my GP last year to say I was coming off the BCP, he IMMEDIATELY suggested DH went for a SA. That's before we even thought it would be a problem TTC. (Of course, DH still hasn't done it, but that's his issue :blush:)
> 
> Mom_n_jon - so, where did you say this bell was?? *takes notes*
> 
> LOL, the bell is in a wedding chapel in St. Augustine, Florida. It's right across the street from the local university. I have to go find the name.
> 
> Actually, you know what else we did on that trip? We went to Ripley's Believe it or Not museum and I remember they had a fertility statue there at the time that they said if you even looked at you would get pregnant. Oddly enough, I bought a souvenier booklet at that place and on the cover is the pic of the statue with a warning to not touch the pic unless you want to be pregnant. I know I still have it. Should I dig the pic up ladies??? I could always post it here lol!Click to expand...

Hmmmm a bit of a trek for me. Maybe I should google Irish fertility myths - there's bound to be some round here!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm thinking about hitting up another psychic, lol.


----------



## Mbababy

I changed my avatar to a wedding theme too....who knows...maybe it will bring good luck?? :shrug: :thumbup:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Mbababy said:


> I changed my avatar to a wedding theme too....who knows...maybe it will bring good luck?? :shrug: :thumbup:

Oh my Mbababy, you are a vision in that dress!


----------



## Mbababy

Mon_n_john said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> I changed my avatar to a wedding theme too....who knows...maybe it will bring good luck?? :shrug: :thumbup:
> 
> Oh my Mbababy, you are a vision in that dress!Click to expand...

:blush: Thank you....your wedding picture is lovely too!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mbababy said:


> I changed my avatar to a wedding theme too....who knows...maybe it will bring good luck?? :shrug: :thumbup:

Perfect!


----------



## Conina

Irish fertility myths - 

https://thebasicsofanything.com/myt...birth-in-ireland-holy-wells-and-sacred-flames

I should point out I've lived in ireland all my life and I've never heard of a sacred well.

I do like the idea of his "lower leg withering" however - I know a few guys that should happen to :haha::haha:


----------



## Jennjenn

Yes please post the fertility picture...I'll sleep with it under my pillow!

Ladies these pictures are so beautiful. Make me want to renew our vows.

I'm on my 2nd marriage and all we did was the JP at the courthouse; I don't think DH would appreciate me posting a wedding picture from my first marriage LOL


----------



## Macwooly

Woo ladies you look stunning in your wedding pictures :)


----------



## Jennjenn

Macwooly said:


> Woo ladies you look stunning in your wedding pictures :)

Mac - how do I get my OV chart posted in my signature???


----------



## Mon_n_john

Jennjenn said:


> Yes please post the fertility picture...I'll sleep with it under my pillow!
> 
> Ladies these pictures are so beautiful. Make me want to renew our vows.
> 
> I'm on my 2nd marriage and all we did was the JP at the courthouse; I don't think DH would appreciate me posting a wedding picture from my first marriage LOL

LOL, probabably not, though I have one of those 1st wedding pics around here too. 2nd time was definately a charm for me! :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Jennjenn said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Woo ladies you look stunning in your wedding pictures :)
> 
> Mac - how do I get my OV chart posted in my signature???Click to expand...

Now you're asking I have to think :)

On the FF site when you log in you click on the sharing title and then click set up your charting home page if not already done. Once that is set up you click on "get code" option and then chose the bbcode and paste that into your signature on BnB :)

Hope the instructions are clear enough sorry if not :)


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Yes also loving the pics girls.
> 
> I think I need to find out more about soy, clomid and tamoxifen and what they do and maybe one of those can be in my arsenal for last chance September! Spoke to the doc today and my day 21 bloods were normal so chances are that I am ovulating. Now booked in for day 3 tests on Friday (well, day 4) so will keep on with the tests and stuff for Aug and take it from there.
> 
> So yes, seems like there are 4 of us virtually on the same cycle this month!
> 
> Will you doctor give you meds?Click to expand...

TBH I dont know DMom  Im not sure how it works over here. My doc will take one test at a time  I have to go back to him 2 weeks after the day 3 test and discuss then and I guess the next step is to check the tubes but after that I dont know :shrug:

MNJ and MBAB lovely wedding pics too!

W4AB I dont know either  are you temping as that could be a good indication of what is going on?


----------



## Jennjenn

Macwooly said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Woo ladies you look stunning in your wedding pictures :)
> 
> Mac - how do I get my OV chart posted in my signature???Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're asking I have to think :)
> 
> On the FF site when you log in you click on the sharing title and then click set up your charting home page if not already done. Once that is set up you click on "get code" option and then chose the bbcode and paste that into your signature on BnB :)
> 
> Hope the instructions are clear enough sorry if not :)Click to expand...

Muchas gracias...I think it worked


----------



## dachsundmom

Jenn, you have a beautiful chart!

Butterfly, I hope your doctor can help you. Is your ex willing to give you longer than 6 months?


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I'm thinking about hitting up another psychic, lol.

Where/ how did u find/ pick them? Strange that they both said the same thing....


----------



## Butterfly67

DMom he is willing to keep going as long as he can - i.e. as long as he doesn't have other commitments so basically if he meets someone else. So at the moment I guess it is month by month but bearing in mind neither of us have really met someone that we would want a long term relationship with in the 5 years since we split, in a way I am hopeful that we have a few more months at least although sods law might deem it otherwise.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about hitting up another psychic, lol.
> 
> Where/ how did u find/ pick them? Strange that they both said the same thing....Click to expand...

I stalked the posts on TTC and picked the names that kept resurfacing, lol. Gail cost me $25 and Katrina was $10 with the exchange; she's in the UK.

Elizabeth used Gail too, I think. One of them is the same, I'll have to look at her siggy.


----------



## Wishing4abump

Butterfly67 no I'm not temping unfortunately. Going to retest tomorrow and sew what happens if af still hasn't shown up.


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> DMom he is willing to keep going as long as he can - i.e. as long as he doesn't have other commitments so basically if he meets someone else. So at the moment I guess it is month by month but bearing in mind neither of us have really met someone that we would want a long term relationship with in the 5 years since we split, in a way I am hopeful that we have a few more months at least although sods law might deem it otherwise.

The laws are awful...:growlmad:

But, I am glad he is willing to help you. :hugs:

Maybe if he does meet someone she will understand?


----------



## Mon_n_john

Or if he does meet someone else and his other half has a problem with BDing the old fashion way maybe she would be fine with IUI. It's actually pretty cheap in my opinion at my doc's office.


----------



## NorthStar

Both myself and my OH have had psychic readings (in the past and separately) where we got told we would have two children, LOL he was engaged to someone at the time who the same psychic told would have one child so she was pretty pissed off with him.

My psychic asked me what I was doing there (in the country) and told me I should be going back to the UK, and that I would settle with someone I already knew from my past. I was a bit annoyed as I already married at the time!

Butterfly I know it's important to you to have your exBF as donor, and I'm guessing that he would have some involvement with the baby, but, there is always a possiblity that you could use donor sperm if he is no longer available - maybe you are putting too much pressure on yourself with the limited time frame?


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls, 

I have been in a right downer today so didnt log on. Gheese you can talk. lol Its taking me ages to catch up.

Butterfly - I'm so sorry the witch got you.
Dmom - Your doc sounds like a right ar$e

Junebug - Thank you so much for your comments. I wish i had logged on earlier it would have cheered me up no end. You only bled for 4-5? They have told me to expect weeks and i am to rest for at least two with no heavy lifting etc in case of haemorage. Am not glad you had to go through this because i wouldnt want this for anyone but its good for me to know that you have been there so that when they do give me this injection(and i think there minds are made up) that there is someone here thats been there and done that.

This whole thing is messsing with my head. How am i going to manage with a 20 month old when i've to do nothing. I still cant believe that this is my only option in this day and age. There cloning pigs FFS.

Hugs to all testers :hugs:

Dmom - I really thought this was you month am completely gutted for you. x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mbababy said:


> I changed my avatar to a wedding theme too....who knows...maybe it will bring good luck?? :shrug: :thumbup:

Beautiful pics ladies! I just thought I'd post one too as per Wendy and Jodie :thumbup: Hopefully this will indeed bring us luck!


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly67 said:


> DMom he is willing to keep going as long as he can - i.e. as long as he doesn't have other commitments so basically if he meets someone else. So at the moment I guess it is month by month but bearing in mind neither of us have really met someone that we would want a long term relationship with in the 5 years since we split, in a way I am hopeful that we have a few more months at least although sods law might deem it otherwise.

You and me hun. BFP in September since we are both out next cycle for different reasons. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> I changed my avatar to a wedding theme too....who knows...maybe it will bring good luck?? :shrug: :thumbup:
> 
> Beautiful pics ladies! I just thought I'd post one too as per Wendy and Jodie :thumbup: Hopefully this will indeed bring us luck!Click to expand...

All the pics are stunning. I put that one up when i joined back in 2009 and never thought to change it tbh.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendy :hugs: The side effects were non-existent, although I do admit the injections (1 in each butt cheek) were NOT pleasant! I think they are being extremely conservative by telling you no heavy lifting for 2 weeks, but better safe than sorry... So sorry you are going through this hun :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you Wendy! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I think saving your tube is the most important thing at this point; do whatever you have to do to make that happen. :hugs:

My doc is now a member of the GFY club! :growlmad:


----------



## Wendyk07

I hope you girls dont mind but i have been looking at your charts and am thinking about temping. I dont think there is any point until after the expected bleed with this drug but as soon as i have a normal AF afterwards it will be all systems go. I believe we should be good to go after we have one complete ov cycle and had a HCG of 0 before hand. I expect this to be either September(hoping) or October.

Can someone point me to an idiots guide?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Fertility Friend has a good temping course Wendy, and you don't have to buy the membership to get it! I would even start as soon as your bleed starts with the MTX, that way you'll be able to pinpoint your first O and get comfortable with things :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> I hope you girls dont mind but i have been looking at your charts and am thinking about temping. I dont think there is any point until after the expected bleed with this drug but as soon as i have a normal AF afterwards it will be all systems go. I believe we should be good to go after we have one complete ov cycle and had a HCG of 0 before hand. I expect this to be either September(hoping) or October.
> 
> Can someone point me to an idiots guide?

Fertilityfriend.com is what most of us use; they have a free 25 minute online course.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yep, Wendy, let's hope we both get our BFP in September :hugs: - I'm still hoping you don't have to go through with the injections if AF shows before Weds but it is good that Junebug has that experience to share and can hopefully allay a few of your fears.

NS, I didn't think I would do this without the BF before but I think now I am into it and we all know it is hard to stop once you want it so I think sperm donation will be an option if he is not able to help out any longer. He wants to be a full on Dad so that would be best but who knows what will happen.


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh and Wendy - yes for sure start temping - I am really finding it is taking some of the uncertainty out of what is going on :)


----------



## Jennjenn

Wendy - I recommend BBT as well. I did it for 5 months straight and then stopped for several months b/c I got too depressed seeing that temp dropping first thing in the morning. My chart looks like the Rocky Mountains, and I read online that temps don't really fluctuate. So then I thought maybe I was doing it wrong, but I was able to pinpoint OV date so I must be doing it right. Then I thought maybe I have some kind of hormonal issue if I'm having all these up/down temps. Long story short I am starting BBT again, but just until I confirm ovulation. When I would compare my chart to other FF users not many had +HPT with the same post OV fluctuations like me...
:dohh:
FF gives you a free VIP membership for a month or so, so don't sign-up for it until you start your next cycle. You will have to buy a special BBT thermometer.

Anyone who is a chart specialist, pls feel free to check mine out - Nov/Dec/Jan/Feb...any comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Just an FYI, I used a regular digital thermometer, with only one digit after the dot and successfully track my cycles (and conceived already once!) without a fancy "fertility" thermometer! I sent DH out to buy one while we were out of town and he accidentally got the fancy one so now I'm using that, but it's really not necessary.


----------



## Jennjenn

Wendy - just an FYI Quisty and Starsign are now on the August thread for testing...


----------



## Jennjenn

Junebug_CJ said:


> Just an FYI, I use a regular digital thermometer, with only one digit after the dot and successfully track my cycles (and conceived already once!) without a fancy "fertility" thermometer!

GTK - I stopped recording the second digit b/c I was analyzing every freaking .01 to .09 and I don't round either 97.79 is 97.7...my chart so far is more level.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jenn- do you normally carry a few days with the same temp?


----------



## Jennjenn

Never! Very weird for me!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jennjenn said:


> Never! Very weird for me!

Check your thermometer battery.


----------



## Jennjenn

Thx - I'll have my DH try it too to see if he gets a different reading and I'll try tonight too just to see what it reads.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well spotting starting now, today may even be CD1 by tonight...

Yup Jenn, you'll be OK with a $10 regular digital thermometer :thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

Will look on amazon just now for a thermometer. 

Would i count the day of the bleeding from the Met as day 1 or can i just not record a Cd1 at all? Have just had a quick look on FF but will study it more tomorrow.


----------



## Jennjenn

Yes - cd1 is what ever day you start bleeding even if from Met...just keep in mind it might be a long cycle for you. 

Sorry Junebug you are starting to spot! :cry: It doesn't seem like we've had very many BFPs for July :cry:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

First day of red blood is CD1, not when you're only spotting. So yes, I'd count the first day of real bleeding as your CD1 after the methotrexate (or before, if AF starts before Thursday!).


----------



## Wendyk07

Thanks girls. If i have to put off ttc for a couple of months then as soon as i am back on the bus i am going at it big guns.


----------



## Jennjenn

:gun::gun::gun:
I like that mentality


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I don't see why you'd have to put it off for a few months Wendy! Will look into this for you to make sure.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jennjenn said:


> :gun::gun::gun:
> I like that mentality

LOL this is how I am feeling today :gun: :gun: :gun:

LL, awaiting your update! :hugs:

DMom, any sign of your unwanted visitor??


----------



## Jennjenn

Junebug_CJ said:


> First day of red blood is CD1, not when you're only spotting. So yes, I'd count the first day of real bleeding as your CD1 after the methotrexate (or before, if AF starts before Thursday!).

Yes - Junebug is correct and FF has spotting as one of their selections for cervical fluids b/c you can spot mid-cycle and it's not really the start of your cycle.


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> I don't see why you'd have to put it off for a few months Wendy! Will look into this for you to make sure.

Thanks Junebug. :hugs:

They said that i have to wait until after the bleed(up to 6 weeks) and then wait a further cycle so around the 3 months mark. I dont get it either. Surely i should be fine after the bleeding stops(i so hope i am like you with this as i can cope with 4-5 days) and maybe even a precautionary cycle as i would imagine any left over met would be a danger to the fetus.


----------



## LLbean

got back from the FS and she says IVF all the way because of my age, that way they can make sure the embryo is 100% healthy before transferring it . She thinks I could have MC because of genetic stuff (due to age) too...hope Hubby agrees to the costs ...UGH!

Junebug, I believe you said your area of expertise is Genetic stuf... when they do Genetic embryo biopsy and what not, what all does it test? and does that mean the baby can not develop it during the pregnancy later on? Can autism be detected too?

My husband is now grilling me with questions cause of the price tag he is seeing. Do I still need to see an Advanced Maternal Age specialist even after genetic testing? Someone told me yes cause of my age and the placenta life time etc... he wants all the answers now LOL


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wow LL, that all sounds exciting! The beautiful thing about IVF is that you are guaranteed an embryo and don't have to wait months to get pregnant. I wish I knew more about it to give you some info. I'm sure others here will chime in soon.


----------



## LLbean

well I have a friend who did 5 IUI cycles with no success and one IVF did it...so I hope that is us too!


----------



## Mon_n_john

I promised you guys I would find the fertility statue pic that has supposedly helped many infertile couples get pregnant. I'm attaching the image below. Rub it's reproductive organs while rubbing yours according to the legend. Over your clothes is fine by the way LOL! :haha:

https://newsliteimgs.s3.amazonaws.com/100701_fert1.jpg

And here is the website that talks all about the statues:
https://www.ripleys.com/fertility-statues/

Good luck and baby dust to all!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LLbean said:


> got back from the FS and she says IVF all the way because of my age, that way they can make sure the embryo is 100% healthy before transferring it . She thinks I could have MC because of genetic stuff (due to age) too...hope Hubby agrees to the costs ...UGH!
> 
> Junebug, I believe you said your area of expertise is Genetic stuf... when they do Genetic embryo biopsy and what not, what all does it test? and does that mean the baby can not develop it during the pregnancy later on? Can autism be detected too?
> 
> My husband is now grilling me with questions cause of the price tag he is seeing. Do I still need to see an Advanced Maternal Age specialist even after genetic testing? Someone told me yes cause of my age and the placenta life time etc... he wants all the answers now LOL

Well I think that saying "IVF all the way" is a bit extreme. There is never 100% guarantee that the baby would be healthy, through a process called pre-implantation genetic diagnosis (PGD) (that is separate from IVF and doubles the price) they can look at 1 cell to make sure the baby has no chromosomal abnormalities, but there are some false negatives (meaning embryo looks fine but turns out to have Down syndrome anyways) or false positives (where a normal embryo is discarded because of a falsely positive chromosomal screen). These tests do NOT test for the more common causes of mental deficiencies, autism, isolated congenital abnormalities (baby could go on to develop a severe congenital heart defect for example) or any of the thousands of autosomal recessive diseases. 

At 41, your risk of Down syndrome is 1/82, and your total risk of all chromosomal defects is 1/51. If you flip those numbers around, you have a 50/51 chance of having a baby with normal chromosomes. So the odds are still great that you'll have a healthy baby! The only way to detect this during a pregnancy is through CVS or amniocentesis, and the risk of false negatives/positives is MUCH lower than with PGD (and MUCH cheaper). 

I'm very concerned that the info you were given was very much profit-driven. We KNOW you can achieve a pregnancy without it. My recommendation would be if you do decide to go through with IVF, do NOT do the genetic testing prior to transfer to the uterus, instead do the CVS at 11-12 weeks of pregnancy since those results are MUCH more reliable. Yes, there is a risk of miscarriage, but the rate was once thought to be 1/100 although we now know that it's more like 1/400 or less, depending on your centre (I had it done here and the quoted risk is 1/1000, I didn't even have spotting). 

I know I didn't address everything possible, but based on what you wrote, these are my concerns. You could always request a consult with Genetics before you decide to go ahead with anything with the FS just to see the numbers they quote you :hugs: :hugs: I'm here for you!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendyk07 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> I don't see why you'd have to put it off for a few months Wendy! Will look into this for you to make sure.
> 
> Thanks Junebug. :hugs:
> 
> They said that i have to wait until after the bleed(up to 6 weeks) and then wait a further cycle so around the 3 months mark. I dont get it either. Surely i should be fine after the bleeding stops(i so hope i am like you with this as i can cope with 4-5 days) and maybe even a precautionary cycle as i would imagine any left over met would be a danger to the fetus.Click to expand...

OK Wendy based on what I read:
-definitely skip the immediately following the MTX injections
-to err on the side of caution, skip the following cycle too, just to let your body clear the remaining MTX

Fingers crossed you only have a short bleed (I was 8 weeks when I got my MTX and only bled 5 days).


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mon_n_john said:


> Wow LL, that all sounds exciting! The beautiful thing about IVF is that you are guaranteed an embryo and don't have to wait months to get pregnant. I wish I knew more about it to give you some info. I'm sure others here will chime in soon.

Yes, embryos are guaranteed, but transferring embryos to the uterus does not necessarily lead to pregnancies right away. Some people may need several cycles. I know 2 for whom it worked right away, but others who had 5 cycles and never got pregnant through IVF :cry:


----------



## Mon_n_john

That's true Chantal. At least at my RE's if the IVF is not succesful you get your money back. I probably wouldn't do it unless I couldn't get pregnant naturally but then again, if I were over 40 I might consider it. It's a tough one.


----------



## dachsundmom

Mon dieu! IVF off the bat? The clinic I want to use is $30k; hope yours is better, lol.


----------



## LLbean

mine is 13K


----------



## dachsundmom

Fresh or frozen eggs? Lol. Hell, I'm coming to GA!


----------



## Mon_n_john

I don't think that's horrible but my RE does packages that start at $4,000.


----------



## dachsundmom

WTH, lol. I must have picked the Saks of fertility clinics.


----------



## LLbean

those would be MY eggs


----------



## dachsundmom

Your RE wasn't willing to try any meds first?


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL, I think you did DMom! Might be worth a flight to Miami, Florida for mine. They're really good and affordable. Their website says their IVF packages start at $6,000 but their phone message says they have specials around $4,000. Here is their website:

https://ivfmd.com/eng/costs.htm


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you for the link; the cheapest quote I got was $20k, lol. That was with my eggs and storage of embryos for future use. I think I'm going to be sick, lol.


----------



## LLbean

the thing is she knows I will be 42 in May and that is the cut off date for using my own eggs with them, so she is suggesting IVF blindly (before test results) based on that alone..we can try other things but every month that goes by could mean a huge drop in egg quality.


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> the thing is she knows I will be 42 in May and that is the cut off date for using my own eggs with them, so she is suggesting IVF blindly (before test results) based on that alone..we can try other things but every month that goes by could mean a huge drop in egg quality.

What about an egg harvest and trying a few thing first or would you rather go straight to IVF?


----------



## Mon_n_john

LLbean said:


> the thing is she knows I will be 42 in May and that is the cut off date for using my own eggs with them, so she is suggesting IVF blindly (before test results) based on that alone..we can try other things but every month that goes by could mean a huge drop in egg quality.

That sounds like an understandable concern. Did she mention how quickly you could get it done?


----------



## Indigo77

the one here costs around $20 k....more with ICSI....I'm going to FL....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> the one here costs around $20 k....more with ICSI....I'm going to FL....

I have a place for us to stay, lol.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Just let me know when you two are coming over, I'll get out the inflatable mattresses lol!


----------



## LLbean

Well if the "harvest" is happening I believe IVF could possibly be the one to yield a better chance of pregnancy? I don't know, I am no expert... I started looking at google at success rates and I am already crying...40+ it drops to like only 10%...why did hubby make me wait so long!


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Well if the "harvest" is happening I believe IVF could possibly be the one to yield a better chance of pregnancy? I don't know, I am no expert... I started looking at google at success rates and I am already crying...40+ it drops to like only 10%...why did hubby make me wait so long!

:cry: I meant harvest for future use and try drugs for now, sorry.

How long did he put TTC on hold? :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Really? That doesn't sound right. I have seen what look to be like quite a few women over 40 pregnant at my RE's office. Don't get down just yet, you haven't even begun the process my dear. Does your specialist offer a money back guarantee? That would give you some peace of mind I think.


----------



## LLbean

the money back is with Donor eggs...not interested in that 

oh yeah the idea (at least mine) is that IF I can produce a bunch of good eggs in one shot I save the other one's for future...they will freeze them for me...2 years are included and it is $500 per year after that.


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Well if the "harvest" is happening I believe IVF could possibly be the one to yield a better chance of pregnancy? I don't know, I am no expert... I started looking at google at success rates and I am already crying...40+ it drops to like only 10%...why did hubby make me wait so long!


He had better stop sweating the cash and get to it.....


----------



## LLbean

dang it, I have been very good all my life, never used any drugs, could probably count my lifetime alcoholic beverages in my hands...never smoked etc...my period started at 12...I would HOPE I can get good results for Pete's sake!


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## LLbean

I know Indigo...and he is a freaking attorney! You would THINK if anyone can afford it it's him!


----------



## Mon_n_john

LLbean said:


> the money back is with Donor eggs...not interested in that
> 
> oh yeah the idea (at least mine) is that IF I can produce a bunch of good eggs in one shot I save the other one's for future...they will freeze them for me...2 years are included and it is $500 per year after that.

I see. I don't blame you, I'd feel the same way.


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> dang it, I have been very good all my life, never used any drugs, could probably count my lifetime alcoholic beverages in my hands...never smoked etc...my period started at 12...I would HOPE I can get good results for Pete's sake!

What is the next step?


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> I know Indigo...and he is a freaking attorney! You would THINK if anyone can afford it it's him!

Is it the money or the odds that scare him? Bc is it's the cash, he needs to get over it fast. :nope:


----------



## LLbean

I get blood work done tomorrow (problem is that my HCG yesterday was still at 12.5) and dye test next week... next appointment with specialist is in about 2 weeks to determine plan of action. Hubby has to go to that one cause he needs to hear it all


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> dang it, I have been very good all my life, never used any drugs, could probably count my lifetime alcoholic beverages in my hands...never smoked etc...my period started at 12...I would HOPE I can get good results for Pete's sake!

LL....you probably _could_ ......but waiting for it to happen is riskier than making it happen IMO.


----------



## LLbean

Money...man is TIGHT! He says if it guarantees a healthy baby its one thing...but shit now I don't know what the heck it guarantees

He is asking me to get estimates on total costs for everything...IVF stuff, OBGyn, Advanced Maternal Age stuff, Hospital etc... this guy is Mr Coupon!


----------



## LLbean

yes the longer we wait and keep "trying" the further the chances are... he is irritating me with the money thing. I got up and said "listen, is it worth having a baby or not? cause I will NOT adopt buddy"


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Money...man is TIGHT! He says if it guarantees a healthy baby its one thing...but shit now I don't know what the heck it guarantees
> 
> He is asking me to get estimates on total costs for everything...IVF stuff, OBGyn, Advanced Maternal Age stuff, Hospital etc... this guy is Mr Coupon!

Please tell me this is a joke?! :growlmad:

You can't price the unknown...there will always be extras. No one can guarantee a healthy baby, even with IVF.


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Money...man is TIGHT! He says if it guarantees a healthy baby its one thing...but shit now I don't know what the heck it guarantees
> 
> He is asking me to get estimates on total costs for everything...IVF stuff, OBGyn, Advanced Maternal Age stuff, Hospital etc... this guy is Mr Coupon!

Tell him to stuff his quotes...YOU already have a daughter....:growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

Tell him to return the Benz and get a Honda....wth? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Tell him to return the Benz and get a Honda....wth? :haha:

Hey, I drive a Honda, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Tell him to return the Benz and get a Honda....wth? :haha:
> 
> Hey, I drive a Honda, lol.Click to expand...

Me too! A Pilot! Love my Honda!!! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Tell him to return the Benz and get a Honda....wth? :haha:
> 
> Hey, I drive a Honda, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! A Pilot! Love my Honda!!! :happydance::dohh:Click to expand...

Mine is dark gray...black leather interior, lol. I love mine too! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Silver, dark gray leather interior....Love it!


----------



## Jennjenn

LLbean said:


> yes the longer we wait and keep "trying" the further the chances are... he is irritating me with the money thing. I got up and said "listen, is it worth having a baby or not? cause I will NOT adopt buddy"

My RE told me that the has the option of cancelling if my ovaries get over stimulated...so all the $$$ is down the drain before the first retrieval. Another cost were the injectible meds about $3-$5k depending on what dosages you needed and those are not part of the physician costs. You have to get them from a pharmacy.

LL I went through all the testing except for an HSG and sperm analysis - my LO is only 4 and neither DH or I have any medical conditions that would dramatically alter our reproductive systems. All blood tests showed normal for a 41 year old meaning chances were ok, but not great. 

I would start wi the basic testing just to see if there is anything obviously wrong.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Silver, dark gray leather interior....Love it!

Do you have the back-up camera bc I hate that thing! Lol. Just about took out a minivan tonight bc I can never tell how close I am to anything, lol.:haha:


----------



## LLbean

LOL Honda? YOU WISH...this guy drives a stinkin' FORD! I told you he was cheap LOL...he really REALLY needs a new car, drove around without AC for 3 years!!


----------



## Jennjenn

dachsundmom said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> Never! Very weird for me!
> 
> Check your thermometer battery.Click to expand...

Hey DMom I took my temp when I got home and it registered 98.4. So would you say the battery is okay? I don't think I can replace the battery...there doesnt seem to be panel...


----------



## dachsundmom

Sounds ok then. Do you have another one in the house to test against?


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> LOL Honda? YOU WISH...this guy drives a stinkin' FORD! I told you he was cheap LOL...he really REALLY needs a new car, drove around without AC for 3 years!!

No AC in Georgia? :haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

LLbean said:


> LOL Honda? YOU WISH...this guy drives a stinkin' FORD! I told you he was cheap LOL...he really REALLY needs a new car, drove around without AC for 3 years!!

Oh crap seriously? WOW. Dh is a cop but he knows that if that were the only option we would spend the money, no doubt. Babies are prized above all else in this household. If he doesn't have the money I would totally understand but if you do, well, forget about it.

And by the way, I drive a Ford lol! But it's a brand new 2011 Ford Flex and I LOVE it!


----------



## Jennjenn

hey LL I was looking at your chart and even if you do get pregnant with IVF there's still a chance of MC. I think just our age makes us likely to MC - the over 40 The fact that you got pregnant w/out any help is encouraging. I've been TTC for 9 cycles and no luck.


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> LOL Honda? YOU WISH...this guy drives a stinkin' FORD! I told you he was cheap LOL...he really REALLY needs a new car, drove around without AC for 3 years!!


Omg.......:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:.....


----------



## Mon_n_john

I know, she may be up a creek without a paddle poor dear. I say put it on the AMEX and hand him the bill later lol!


----------



## Indigo77

Listen to Mon, Winnie.....


----------



## LLbean

Jennjenn said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> yes the longer we wait and keep "trying" the further the chances are... he is irritating me with the money thing. I got up and said "listen, is it worth having a baby or not? cause I will NOT adopt buddy"
> 
> My RE told me that the has the option of cancelling if my ovaries get over stimulated...so all the $$$ is down the drain before the first retrieval. Another cost were the injectible meds about $3-$5k depending on what dosages you needed and those are not part of the physician costs. You have to get them from a pharmacy.
> 
> LL I went through all the testing except for an HSG and sperm analysis - my LO is only 4 and neither DH or I have any medical conditions that would dramatically alter our reproductive systems. All blood tests showed normal for a 41 year old meaning chances were ok, but not great.
> 
> I would start wi the basic testing just to see if there is anything obviously wrong.Click to expand...

oh she is doing HCG and AMH...next week we do the Dye test and then appointment in 2 weeks


----------



## LLbean

well he has now agreed to try one cycle and hope and pray it takes or I have enough embryos from that one to keep trying...see we also want to move and stuff...tod him we can do credit and he does not want that LOL...he was crushed after his student loans and he swore never again apparently...well I am applying for jobs now too, for sure!


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> well he has now agreed to try one cycle and hope and pray it takes or I have enough embryos from that one to keep trying...see we also want to move and stuff...tod him we can do credit and he does not want that LOL

Well, that's a start...don't remind him about the maternity part, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LLbean said:


> well he has now agreed to try one cycle and hope and pray it takes or I have enough embryos from that one to keep trying...see we also want to move and stuff...tod him we can do credit and he does not want that LOL...he was crushed after his student loans and he swore never again apparently...well I am applying for jobs now too, for sure!

:happydance::thumbup: GREAT that you've agreed to a plan!!! And it sounds like she's arranging all the right tests for you beforehand too. Good luck!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Awesome LL. Sometimes DHs need a little prodding in the TTC department.

Ladies, I have a quick question, and I hope it isn't TMI for you guys. My DH loves to BD, in fact, he likes it a lot lol. :haha: Whenever we do he likes to "keep going" once he's finished if you know what I mean. I don't mind or anything but the only problem I have noticed is that quite a few swimmers "fall out" in the process. :blush: (SO sorry if TMI!) 

Now luckily he can "finish" again but should I be worried about the "spillage"? DH seems to think that whatever spills it's OK because he's gonna replace it LOL!:blush: He's probably right but I just don't know. :shrug:

Any ideas if once a BD session is best or if two is OK?


----------



## LLbean

Mon_n_john said:


> Awesome LL. Sometimes DHs need a little prodding in the TTC department.
> 
> Ladies, I have a quick question, and I hope it isn't TMI for you guys. My DH loves to BD, in fact, he likes it a lot lol. :haha: Whenever we do he likes to "keep going" once he's finished if you know what I mean. I don't mind or anything but the only problem I have noticed is that quite a few swimmers "fall out" in the process. :blush: (SO sorry if TMI!)
> 
> Now luckily he can "finish" again but should I be worried about the "spillage"? DH seems to think that whatever spills it's OK because he's gonna replace it LOL!:blush: He's probably right but I just don't know. :shrug:
> 
> Any ideas if once a BD session is best or if two is OK?

all I have to say is YOU ARE LUCKY!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> well he has now agreed to try one cycle and hope and pray it takes or I have enough embryos from that one to keep trying...see we also want to move and stuff...tod him we can do credit and he does not want that LOL
> 
> Well, that's a start...don't remind him about the maternity part, lol.Click to expand...

girl I did not have too, he already had me call in a quote for that today too! lol ob/gyn will be $3k for the 2 u/s, delivery and visits lol...hospital between $4k & $7K the advanced maternal age stuff I was told first visit with u/s is $250...yeah...he had me call all today!



Junebug_CJ said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> well he has now agreed to try one cycle and hope and pray it takes or I have enough embryos from that one to keep trying...see we also want to move and stuff...tod him we can do credit and he does not want that LOL...he was crushed after his student loans and he swore never again apparently...well I am applying for jobs now too, for sure!
> 
> :happydance::thumbup: GREAT that you've agreed to a plan!!! And it sounds like she's arranging all the right tests for you beforehand too. Good luck!Click to expand...

yes she will do hcg ( cause yesterday I was still at 12.5) and AMH ( to check how many eggs are left in me) and next week the Hysterosalpingogram (dye test) and something about blood clots too? to make sure that after transfer embryo can actually feed ok


----------



## Mon_n_john

LLbean said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Awesome LL. Sometimes DHs need a little prodding in the TTC department.
> 
> Ladies, I have a quick question, and I hope it isn't TMI for you guys. My DH loves to BD, in fact, he likes it a lot lol. :haha: Whenever we do he likes to "keep going" once he's finished if you know what I mean. I don't mind or anything but the only problem I have noticed is that quite a few swimmers "fall out" in the process. :blush: (SO sorry if TMI!)
> 
> Now luckily he can "finish" again but should I be worried about the "spillage"? DH seems to think that whatever spills it's OK because he's gonna replace it LOL!:blush: He's probably right but I just don't know. :shrug:
> 
> Any ideas if once a BD session is best or if two is OK?
> 
> all I have to say is YOU ARE LUCKY!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

LOL, thank you, I know I am :haha:. I mean what a silly problem, too much BDing? Yeah right :dohh:. I was just wondering if anybody knew if that was an issue. In all my reading about BDing I have never read anything about that. Certainly he can't be the only man that wants to keep going... is he? :shrug: I'm sure he would love that, it would make him feel like a god! :haha:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Elizabeth, how long have you been TTC? You obviously can get pregnant at 41, which is all the IVF would do for you, correct? Your FS doesn't want to try something else first before expensive IVF? Maybe I'm too much of a skeptic, but for a doctor to jump right to a $13K procedure when you CAN get pregnant on your own, seems a bit questionable.


----------



## LLbean

Well I guess the big issue is my age... If I keep trying on my own to no avail I will run out of options if I want to use my own eggs (which is the whole point here) the IVF would select the viable embryos as opposed to just hoping a viable one sticks (like it happened this past month and now I am thinkin also in April and a few years back...very similar and a few years back I wasn't trying so I never tested but I was almost 2 weeks late)

So basically it is to speed up the process I guess and increase my odds


----------



## Jennjenn

I'm glad you are getting the testing done. Some of the results might show you have better odds than the normal 41 year old. Don't forget with IVF you have a chance of multiples so that might up some of you pre-natal care as well as delivery. Kind of exciting it's moving so quickly.


----------



## Sewergrrl

LLbean said:


> Well I guess the big issue is my age... If I keep trying on my own to no avail I will run out of options if I want to use my own eggs (which is the whole point here) the IVF would select the viable embryos as opposed to just hoping a viable one sticks (like it happened this past month and now I am thinkin also in April and a few years back...very similar and a few years back I wasn't trying so I never tested but I was almost 2 weeks late)
> 
> So basically it is to speed up the process I guess and increase my odds

It makes sense and I really, really hope it works for you (on the first try!). :) :)


----------



## Butterfly67

LL if it is viable then have a look at ivf abroad. I was looking myself as I may do it and it is much cheaper in places like the Czech republic or south Africa and a couple of ones I found were specifically aimed at people from the us. You combine it with a nice holiday lol!

Mnj the only thing I think about twice is the 2nd lot of sperm would not be such good quality I think from what I have read as it takes 2 days for them to regroup :) but you have the first lot so that should be ok!


----------



## Macwooly

LL Not really sure what to say as some many have offered excellent advice but I hope your DH realises that a price can't really be placed on a baby. I can understand not wanting to go into debt but will a full savings account give him a hug; call him daddy or tell him that it loves him? :shrug:

Momnjon - my DH is the same as yours with the same attitude to spillage so we have an agreement that the 5 days before ovulation he only deposits the once so to speak and the rest of the cycle he is free to deposit as often as he pleases :)


----------



## LLbean

Jennjenn said:


> I'm glad you are getting the testing done. Some of the results might show you have better odds than the normal 41 year old. Don't forget with IVF you have a chance of multiples so that might up some of you pre-natal care as well as delivery. Kind of exciting it's moving so quickly.

actually would not mind Twin girls :winkwink:



Macwooly said:


> LL Not really sure what to say as some many have offered excellent advice but I hope your DH realises that a price can't really be placed on a baby. I can understand not wanting to go into debt but will a full savings account give him a hug; call him daddy or tell him that it loves him? :shrug:
> 
> Momnjon - my DH is the same as yours with the same attitude to spillage so we have an agreement that the 5 days before ovulation he only deposits the once so to speak and the rest of the cycle he is free to deposit as often as he pleases :)

Well yes I told him that, and he agreed to one cycle and then take it from there...he really wants a kid so hopefully he will come around



Butterfly67 said:


> LL if it is viable then have a look at ivf abroad. I was looking myself as I may do it and it is much cheaper in places like the Czech republic or south Africa and a couple of ones I found were specifically aimed at people from the us. You combine it with a nice holiday lol!
> 
> Mnj the only thing I think about twice is the 2nd lot of sperm would not be such good quality I think from what I have read as it takes 2 days for them to regroup :) but you have the first lot so that should be ok!


Ah yes...BUT remember my hubby is Mr Coupon so to add a trip would mean not only air fare and hotel but taking days off from work...when you consider all of that he would rather pay it here (plus he is very republican and only respects medicine in the USA) LOL But nice thought though


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, it sounds like things are headed in the right direction! Let me guess, your Republican DH is like mine...medical care in the US is the best as long as he is not paying for someone else's, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

I'm glad you're getting at least once cycle LL and sending loads and loads and loads of :dust: for it to be a successful one :dust:


----------



## shmoo75

LL - I am so happy that your OH has agreed to at least 1 cycle of IVF and you are getting tests and everything is moving forward quickly hun. In the UK i think you get 3 free trys on IVF on the NHS but, I think it might depend where you live not too sure as not thinking of that route personally. A friend of mine had a successful 2nd attempt at IVF and her little man was born in November 2010. :dust::dust::dust: to you hun.


----------



## Bubba3

Hi girls , Shmoo your right three goes but I think the wait list can be long ?
Glad things are going the right way LL when you get to hold that lil one it's priceless. 
Hope everyones doing okay ? 
By the way Junebug , thats a beautiful wedding pic


----------



## dachsundmom

Bubba3 said:


> Hi girls , Shmoo your right three goes but I think the wait list can be long ?
> Glad things are going the right way LL when you get to hold that lil one it's priceless.
> Hope everyones doing okay ?
> By the way Junebug , thats a beautiful wedding pic

Hi Bubba! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Unfortunately in the UK I think you have to be 39 or under to get your free tries at ivf :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Unfortunately in the UK I think you have to be 39 or under to get your free tries at ivf :(

How are you?:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

In the UK you have to be under 39 years and 8 months to get IUI or IVF on the NHS and it does vary from authority to authority as to how many tries. My health authority is one with fresh eggs and one with frozen and only 3 IUIs if you decide to go that route instead.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately in the UK I think you have to be 39 or under to get your free tries at ivf :(
> 
> How are you?:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for asking hon, I am OK, trying to be positive, glad to get the all clear on the day 21 tests (although I know that is just the start) - and focusing on getting all tests done asap so I can move on to whatever might be next. Need to have something to focus on this month so I don't dwell on missing out on it - did kick myself a bit last night as maybe I could have got BF to freeze some sperm this month and do an AI myself but he is off tomorrow so too late for that! Have day 3 bloods on friday and just glad that my doc seems to be up for all the testing :) - you OK? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Macwooly said:


> In the UK you have to be under 39 years and 8 months to get IUI or IVF on the NHS and it does vary from authority to authority as to how many tries. My health authority is one with fresh eggs and one with frozen and only 3 IUIs if you decide to go that route instead.

Wow, didn't realise the age limit was so precise Wooly! :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

Butterfly67 said:


> Unfortunately in the UK I think you have to be 39 or under to get your free tries at ivf :(

39 is the national upper limit but each health board has their own limits, in some parts of the country it is only 38, and plenty of people age out whilst on the waiting list.

It bugs me that someone can smoke/drink/eat/drug themselves to oblivion and get unlimited ongoing assistance from NHS whereas someone unlucky enough to have low fertility through no fault of their own gets nothing - not fair :growlmad:

At £5,000+ a throw for private IVF suppose that is why so many people use overseas clinics.


----------



## NorthStar

Dmom - I stalked your chart, what's going on there?


----------



## dachsundmom

My chart is pizzing me off! It should have dropped. I have never had a LP this long and my doc said yesterday not to bother testing. I can't find any temp that might lead me to believe my O date is off. I even temped twice this morning, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> My chart is pizzing me off! It should have dropped. I have never had a LP this long and my doc said yesterday not to bother testing. I can't find any temp that might lead me to believe my O date is off. I even temped twice this morning, lol.

Your O date looks correct to me as well, so it must be the Tamoxifen, or that other possibility....! :winkwink:

We're having a heatwave in Scotland so my chart is bollocks, I still figure with the last EPO capsule this morning I've got 4 days to BD. Am quite unmotivated though, I''m glad OH is not here yet, this week has fairly taken it out of me. I'll do an OPK this afternoon just to check.:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My chart is pizzing me off! It should have dropped. I have never had a LP this long and my doc said yesterday not to bother testing. I can't find any temp that might lead me to believe my O date is off. I even temped twice this morning, lol.
> 
> Your O date looks correct to me as well, so it must be the Tamoxifen, or that other possibility....! :winkwink:
> 
> We're having a heatwave in Scotland so my chart is bollocks, I still figure with the last EPO capsule this morning I've got 4 days to BD. Am quite unmotivated though, I''m glad OH is not here yet, this week has fairly taken it out of me. I'll do an OPK this afternoon just to check.:shrug:Click to expand...

Hell if I know, lol. It's been a rough week for you, but nothing a little sexy time can't fix, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

You know what I'd settle for a cuddle - but then cuddles sadly do not make babies!

My mind is so far from sexy right now....I'd rather talk decor!


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My chart is pizzing me off! It should have dropped. I have never had a LP this long and my doc said yesterday not to bother testing. I can't find any temp that might lead me to believe my O date is off. I even temped twice this morning, lol.
> 
> Your O date looks correct to me as well, so it must be the Tamoxifen, or that other possibility....! :winkwink:
> 
> We're having a heatwave in Scotland so my chart is bollocks, I still figure with the last EPO capsule this morning I've got 4 days to BD. Am quite unmotivated though, I''m glad OH is not here yet, this week has fairly taken it out of me. I'll do an OPK this afternoon just to check.:shrug:Click to expand...




NorthStar said:


> You know what I'd settle for a cuddle - but then cuddles sadly do not make babies!
> 
> My mind is so far from sexy right now....I'd rather talk decor!

Just think of it as naked cuddling! :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom you're ovulation day looks right to me. Hope you get an answer soon :hugs:

NS you may feel more in the mood when OH is around :hugs:

I must admit I'm glad I started my slimming in the 2WW as it is occupying my mind much more than TTC at the moment :)


----------



## Jennjenn

Good job Mac. I am starting today as well. just need to eat better and exercise more.:shrug: sounds easy right :dohh:


----------



## NorthStar

Well I've turned my obsession towards working out these last couple of weeks, and a bit of baking as well which probably counteracts the working out LOL.

Macwooly you are probably right once I see OH I will be bringing the sexy back ha ha, it's just that half of the time he's away so no point in feeling it then, as I'm not getting any!


----------



## Jax41

Mon_n_john said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jax! Is your ticker correct? Are you about to become a fertile Myrtle?
> 
> Sure is Dmom, I've just POAS too and got a BIG FAT + OPK!!!!!! And to cap it all it's our wedding anniversary today, blimey wouldn't that be cool if I conceive today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Now, come on, just calm down....:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so! Would you believe I conceived my last son on my 1st wedding anniversary?
> 
> DH and I went away to a quaint historic town and renewed our vows, wedding dress and all. We had had a few rough months with mcs and I wanted to put all that aside and focus on us. So I found a lovely chapel to renew our vows in, wore my wedding dress again, DH wore a suit, and a carriage picked us up at our hotel. It was SO romantic!
> 
> I remember after the ceremony the officiant asked us to ring the church bell. He said it was tradition, so we did. It only rang twice and it got stuck. We thought that was odd but he chuckled and said that they call the bell the fertility bell because infertile couples tend to become fertile after ringing it and it has been said to predict how many children you will have.
> 
> I thought that was funny but an odd comment, I had never mentioned anything about infertility to the officiant. Anyways, as we are taking pictures my DH must have put his hand near my stomach and the officiant said "Are you pregnant?" I kind of sank but said "No, don't I wish. We've actually had several miscarriages lately." He apologized but said to remember the bell and that it had yet to fail him. The whole thing was weird but sweet.
> 
> Anyways later that night DH and I were at the hotel, we had cut the top tier from our actual wedding cake. All was VERY romantic. He asked if it was "safe" to DTD since I didn't want to become pregnant at the moment, we were on a break from TTC. I knew I was around CD 21-23, felt sure I had ovulated already since I usually do around day 14 and figured no way I can get pregnant now. :dohh:
> 
> Fast forward 10 days later, we're home and I suddenly realize, hey, I missed my period, that's weird. So I take a HPT, just in case, though I know I'm being an idiot, and wouldn't you know? BFP! The darkest one I had ever had, EVER! I knew right then and there all would be okay and about 36 weeks later, it all was. Our baby Evan was born out of what was an attempt to not get pregnant! :haha:
> 
> So, you see, I think wedding anniversaries are special and extra lucky. Fingers crossed for you!:dust:Click to expand...

Oh wow Mon, that's a lovely story!! Has completely tipped me over the edge now!!!!!! :cry: Well last night wasn't as romantic as that but we did relax after a bottle of wine :winkwink: so you never know, I'm (selfishly) so hoping that this is a lucky cycle for me.

Thank you for sharing your anniversary story with me :kiss:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> I must admit I'm glad I started my slimming in the 2WW as it is occupying my mind much more than TTC at the moment :)

:thumbup: xXx


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> My mind is so far from sexy right now....I'd rather talk decor!

:thumbup: Northstar - I'd rather talk decor anytime :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well ladies it's official.
:witch: has arrived. The only upside is that I get to test out the Diva Cup (much more environmentally friendly and less of a hassle than tampons - you leave it in 12 hours, empty and clean it and start over again).
Sigh. Onto August for me, :wave: lovely ladies and good luck to the remaining July testers!


----------



## Conina

Junebug - sorry she got you.

NS - we're having a heatwave here too. But I bet the US ladies woudn't consider what we have as a heatwave!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> Junebug - sorry she got you.
> 
> NS - we're having a heatwave here too. But I bet the US ladies woudn't consider what we have as a heatwave!!

What are you calling a heatwave?


----------



## Desperado167

Junebug,so sorry Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

22C


----------



## Bubba3

Hi Dach , Sorry your chart is giving you such grief , grrrr 
Butterfly good luck with all your tests , I know time is an issue which must be really stressful ...keep sane x


----------



## NorthStar

which is 71.6 F in the "old money":haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> which is 71.6 F in the "old money":haha:

That's a heatwave? Lol It's in the 90s here. I know AC in the house is rare, but are most cars air conditioned?


----------



## Macwooly

Junebug :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Most new cars have air conditioning, which comes in handy for demisting the windows when it's rainy LOL.

Houses don't have airconditioning, I don't know anyone in Scotland with an airconditioned house.

I had my share of the heat in my former life o/s so it doesn't bother me all that much that the summers are a bit lame.


----------



## Jennjenn

Yeah Conina - were looking to hit 39-40 C. And it's been like that for the last 4 weeks! But we do live in AC so it's not so bad:thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

DMom, I still think your coverline is higher and you O'ed 2 days later than FF thinks, which would make you 14DPO today! Did you test this morning?


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> DMom, I still think your coverline is higher and you O'ed 2 days later than FF thinks, which would make you 14DPO today! Did you test this morning?

Nope, lol. I just don't see any point. Even with being two days off, as of two days ago, any test would have picked it up.


----------



## Macwooly

Ladies with air con I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO jealous! I know in the UK we don't hit the temps you can in Canada and the US but I start to struggle once the heat goes over about 18C mainly as the UK gets hot and humid and it triggers my migraines :( But 2 years ago DH fitted a portable air con unit in our front room and we're considering one for the bedroom :)

Dmom I so wish you either get your BFP tomorrow or AF turns up for a visit :hugs: Ideally your BFP :hugs: I remember my long cycle and the limbo drove me nuts so lots of :hugs:


----------



## Conina

Yeah, it's about 20 degrees here and blokes are walking round town with their shirts off. They were talking about it on the radio and some girl they stopped in the street came out with a great line - "It's not that hot and neither are you!!"


----------



## Sewergrrl

dachsundmom said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> DMom, I still think your coverline is higher and you O'ed 2 days later than FF thinks, which would make you 14DPO today! Did you test this morning?
> 
> Nope, lol. I just don't see any point. Even with being two days off, as of two days ago, any test would have picked it up.Click to expand...

I thought implantation could take up to 12 days? :winkwink:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Conina said:


> Yeah, it's about 20 degrees here and blokes are walking round town with their shirts off. They were talking about it on the radio and some girl they stopped in the street came out with a great line - "It's not that hot and neither are you!!"

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NorthStar

Conina said:


> Yeah, it's about 20 degrees here and blokes are walking round town with their shirts off. They were talking about it on the radio and some girl they stopped in the street came out with a great line - "It's not that hot and neither are you!!"

LOL - sadly some things once seen can never be unseen, some horrible sights up here in Scotland....:dohh:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sorry AF got you Junebug next month eh!


----------



## dachsundmom

Is everybody out trying to get a tan?


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Is everybody out trying to get a tan?

Totally I was out for an hour at lunchtime sunbathing, I can't do it in proper hot weather as I just FRY but in 22C it's perfect, I'm all flushed and freckly!


----------



## Mon_n_john

I've got you all beat. I live in Miami, Florida and it's 96 here! I HATE the heat and would LOVE to be in the UK right about now lol. Last time I was in the UK and in Ireland was for my honeymoon 9 years ago and it was amazing! It was March so it was chilly but I loved the weather. I think I'm a Brit at heart, I've always wanted to get dual citizenship so I could come and go as I please!


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Is everybody out trying to get a tan?
> 
> Totally I was out for an hour at lunchtime sunbathing, I can't do it in proper hot weather as I just FRY but in 22C it's perfect, I'm all flushed and freckly!Click to expand...

I take it there aren't too many outdoor swimming pools there? lol


----------



## Desperado167

I hate the sun,everyone thinks I am weird but i am just not a sun lover,I prefer the autumn and winter months best ,ESP the snow,xxxxx


----------



## Mon_n_john

Desperado167 said:


> I hate the sun,everyone thinks I am weird but i am just not a sun lover,I prefer the autumn and winter months best ,ESP the snow,xxxxx

You are just like me! My favorite season is fall hands down. Not that we have seasons in Florida but I enjoy traveling to other places especially during fall so that I can enjoy the crisp air and autumn leaves. :happydance:


----------



## tulip girl

Wendy - could you update for me. Crappy, bollocksy AF arrived today. On to the next cycle, will join the August thread asap. x x

On another note. I REALLY wish I lived in the US!!! Can't believe how easy (it seems!!) to get clomid, IUI, IVF etc etc....everything is such a long wait in the UK. 

All I get is...see you in 6 weeks...leave it another 6 weeks and come back....we'll test your blood in 6 weeks....we'll retest your blood in 6 weeks...we'll test your OH...we'll test him again IN. 6. WEEKS!!!....I'M SICK OF BLOODY WAITING!!!!!!!!!!!

And breathe.........ahhhhh......thanks for letting me get that off my chest ladies! 

Onwards and upwards. Much love and luck to those ladies still in with a chance this month. 

Babydust! x x x


----------



## dachsundmom

tulip girl said:


> Wendy - could you update for me. Crappy, bollocksy AF arrived today. On to the next cycle, will join the August thread asap. x x
> 
> On another note. I REALLY wish I lived in the US!!! Can't believe how easy (it seems!!) to get clomid, IUI, IVF etc etc....everything is such a long wait in the UK.
> 
> All I get is...see you in 6 weeks...leave it another 6 weeks and come back....we'll test your blood in 6 weeks....we'll retest your blood in 6 weeks...we'll test your OH...we'll test him again IN. 6. WEEKS!!!....I'M SICK OF BLOODY WAITING!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And breathe.........ahhhhh......thanks for letting me get that off my chest ladies!
> 
> Onwards and upwards. Much love and luck to those ladies still in with a chance this month.
> 
> Babydust! x x x

It might be easier to get treatment, well, I am pretty sure it is, lol. But, we pay for everything here at time of service vs. a national plan. Healthcare here is quite expensive.


----------



## NorthStar

I don't know anyone with a pool in Scotland either, outdoor would not be a possibility with our climate, and indoor, well that is footballers wives territory ££££ not regular people.

I had 12 years of relentless sunshine, so I'm happy not to have to slather on the sunscreen any more.


----------



## NorthStar

tulip girl said:


> Wendy - could you update for me. Crappy, bollocksy AF arrived today. On to the next cycle, will join the August thread asap. x x
> 
> On another note. I REALLY wish I lived in the US!!! Can't believe how easy (it seems!!) to get clomid, IUI, IVF etc etc....everything is such a long wait in the UK.
> 
> All I get is...see you in 6 weeks...leave it another 6 weeks and come back....we'll test your blood in 6 weeks....we'll retest your blood in 6 weeks...we'll test your OH...we'll test him again IN. 6. WEEKS!!!....I'M SICK OF BLOODY WAITING!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And breathe.........ahhhhh......thanks for letting me get that off my chest ladies!
> 
> Onwards and upwards. Much love and luck to those ladies still in with a chance this month.
> 
> Babydust! x x x

It's a user pays system in the US, if you went for private healthcare in the UK you would probably find you can get everything done very quickly indeed.


----------



## Mon_n_john

WSS. I get my care rather quickly here in the states but it's all out of pocket. You better have a few thousand set aside just for tests around here. But I admit I rather pay through the nose and get everything quickly instead of waiting. I'm too impatient for that.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sewergrrl said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> DMom, I still think your coverline is higher and you O'ed 2 days later than FF thinks, which would make you 14DPO today! Did you test this morning?
> 
> Nope, lol. I just don't see any point. Even with being two days off, as of two days ago, any test would have picked it up.Click to expand...
> 
> I thought implantation could take up to 12 days? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yes!!! And then another couple of days for HCG to rise enough to be detected in urine :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Give it up girls, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> I hate the sun,everyone thinks I am weird but i am just not a sun lover,I prefer the autumn and winter months best ,ESP the snow,xxxxx

Nope me and DH are exactly like you Despie and prefer autumn and winter :thumbup:


----------



## tulip girl

[/QUOTE]

It might be easier to get treatment, well, I am pretty sure it is, lol. But, we pay for everything here at time of service vs. a national plan. Healthcare here is quite expensive.[/QUOTE]

Ahh yeah...I get that...but we do pay for it in a roundabout way....big chunk of wages goes towards National Health Service. Problem is, we also pay for all those who don't contribute too! 

Don't get me wrong, it's a good system and I know we're lucky! Just wish it were a little easier sometimes. :wacko: 

x x x


----------



## dachsundmom

Tulip, you have just hot the nail on the head regarding the healthcare debate...pay it in taxes or pay at time of service. But, I will say that you guys, I think, never have to worry about not being treated. In the States, there is nothing that says a certain doctor has to see you if you don't have insurance. Even if you have means, a lot of doctors don't want to treat without insurance in place in case there are emergencies. I think they all have their pluses and minuses, lol


----------



## Wendyk07

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Is everybody out trying to get a tan?
> 
> Totally I was out for an hour at lunchtime sunbathing, I can't do it in proper hot weather as I just FRY but in 22C it's perfect, I'm all flushed and freckly!Click to expand...

24c here today and i was stuck in a stuffy office with windows that dont open. Am only home 10 minutes and was about to head straight upstairs for a shower when DH informed me that it is broken and we will need a new one. I am seriously minging here. Even DS wont come near me. Will need to wait till i have bathed DS before i can get one. Rain on the way here tomorrow and for once i cannot wait.


----------



## Wendyk07

Dmom - Poor you hun, wonder whats messing with your cycle. Did your doc shed any light on what can be causing it? :hugs:

Junebug - I'm so sorry the old bag got you. I had high hopes for yoy this month. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> Dmom - Poor you hun, wonder whats messing with your cycle. Did your doc shed any light on what can be causing it? :hugs:
> 
> Junebug - I'm so sorry the old bag got you. I had high hopes for yoy this month. :hugs:

My doctor is an idiot and can go eff himself, lol.

Tell us about you please? :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug....sorry AF showed up, the biatch that she is....:hugs:

DMom, you ovulated on CD14...FF is just wrong...

Wendy.... :hugs::hugs::hugs:

UK ladies....what u consider hot.....:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Is everybody out trying to get a tan?
> 
> Totally I was out for an hour at lunchtime sunbathing, I can't do it in proper hot weather as I just FRY but in 22C it's perfect, I'm all flushed and freckly!Click to expand...

71F and you're sunbathing? I would be way too cold....


----------



## dachsundmom

They're not sunbathing, per se. They are all getting burned, lol. Just wait, there will be a bunch of UK men with horrible burn lines between their black socks and brand new white Nikes, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Ladies with air con I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO jealous! I know in the UK we don't hit the temps you can in Canada and the US but I start to struggle once the heat goes over about 18C mainly as the UK gets hot and humid and it triggers my migraines :( But 2 years ago DH fitted a portable air con unit in our front room and we're considering one for the bedroom :)
> 
> Dmom I so wish you either get your BFP tomorrow or AF turns up for a visit :hugs: Ideally your BFP :hugs: I remember my long cycle and the limbo drove me nuts so lots of :hugs:

OMG Wooly....18C is 64F.......That's cold!!!:haha::haha::haha:
We keep our thermostat on 78F/25C in the summer and 68F/20C in the winter...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wow, I can't bear 78 here in south Florida! I keep my ac on 73-75, too hot for me otherwise.


----------



## Indigo77

I lived in AZ for 8 years....maybe that's why i am always cold....i would prefer to keep in at 80....i freeze my ass off in the winter when it is set to 68....


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Is everybody out trying to get a tan?
> 
> Totally I was out for an hour at lunchtime sunbathing, I can't do it in proper hot weather as I just FRY but in 22C it's perfect, I'm all flushed and freckly!Click to expand...
> 
> 71F and you're sunbathing? I would be way too cold....Click to expand...

22C feels warmer here than in a drier climate, as we have a high level of humidity in the air at all times. Anyway back to 17C and raining tomorrow so had to make the most of it!


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Ladies with air con I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO jealous! I know in the UK we don't hit the temps you can in Canada and the US but I start to struggle once the heat goes over about 18C mainly as the UK gets hot and humid and it triggers my migraines :( But 2 years ago DH fitted a portable air con unit in our front room and we're considering one for the bedroom :)
> 
> Dmom I so wish you either get your BFP tomorrow or AF turns up for a visit :hugs: Ideally your BFP :hugs: I remember my long cycle and the limbo drove me nuts so lots of :hugs:
> 
> OMG Wooly....18C is 64F.......That's cold!!!:haha::haha::haha:
> We keep our thermostat on 78F/25C in the summer and 68F/20C in the winter...Click to expand...

No it's not it's lovely :) At a push we let it get to 20C but never higher :)

There is such a benefit having fans on and keeping the house cold - none of the female in laws visit who irritate me as they hate anything below 23C :haha:

All the dogs like it cooler except Teddy but bless him he has the thinnest coat and no body fat so we keep him covered with a blanket although he is toughening up slowly :)


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I hate the sun,everyone thinks I am weird but i am just not a sun lover,I prefer the autumn and winter months best ,ESP the snow,xxxxx
> 
> Nope me and DH are exactly like you Despie and prefer autumn and winter :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yea ,at last someone as weird as me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::blush::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Mon_n_john said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I hate the sun,everyone thinks I am weird but i am just not a sun lover,I prefer the autumn and winter months best ,ESP the snow,xxxxx
> 
> You are just like me! My favorite season is fall hands down. Not that we have seasons in Florida but I enjoy traveling to other places especially during fall so that I can enjoy the crisp air and autumn leaves. :happydance:Click to expand...

Me too I love feeling the leaves crunching under my feet ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I hate the sun,everyone thinks I am weird but i am just not a sun lover,I prefer the autumn and winter months best ,ESP the snow,xxxxx
> 
> You are just like me! My favorite season is fall hands down. Not that we have seasons in Florida but I enjoy traveling to other places especially during fall so that I can enjoy the crisp air and autumn leaves. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too I love feeling the leaves crunching under my feet ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Ditto :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Quicky question ladies, when exactly do you consider an OPK to be +? I'm using CBFM in the morning but IC the rest of the day and today I finally got one where the line looks to be almost as dark as the control line. Not sure if it's positive though. Should it be just as dark as the control line or darker???


----------



## dachsundmom

Mon_n_john said:


> Quicky question ladies, when exactly do you consider an OPK to be +? I'm using CBFM in the morning but IC the rest of the day and today I finally got one where the line looks to be almost as dark as the control line. Not sure if it's positive though. Should it be just as dark as the control line or darker???

Just as dark or darker...you have an almost positive. Probably tomorrow.


----------



## googly

Mon_n_john said:


> Quicky question ladies, when exactly do you consider an OPK to be +? I'm using CBFM in the morning but IC the rest of the day and today I finally got one where the line looks to be almost as dark as the control line. Not sure if it's positive though. Should it be just as dark as the control line or darker???

Funny you should say that, I got this today, wondering if I can squeak in a +ve?! Nearly? Would value an expert opinion!

I'm hoping by mid afternoon it will be clearer anyway...
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dachsundmom

You have an almost too, lol. But both of you need to go have sex, lol


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL, sounds good to me Dmom, I'll go tell DH you told us to go have sex! HAHAHA!


----------



## googly

Woh, sorry, I totally posted that in the wrong thread, intended it for the POAS thread... but thanks DMom, will do!

(well maybe when I/we get home from work anyway... :haha:)


----------



## Conina

Ok we've finally been told that we're definitely completing on the house tomorrow :happydance::happydance: So I may be MIA for a few days between moving, painting, and the fact that the broadband won't be up and running immediately. I have to make it into work to get on to BnB!!

About the men walking round half-naked in 20C heat - they're not getting a tan, as they're irish, they're freckling or burning (or both). There'll be a lot of lobsters walking round Belfast over the next few days.


----------



## NorthStar

Conina said:


> Ok we've finally been told that we're definitely completing on the house tomorrow :happydance::happydance: So I may be MIA for a few days between moving, painting, and the fact that the broadband won't be up and running immediately. I have to make it into work to get on to BnB!!
> 
> About the men walking round half-naked in 20C heat - they're not getting a tan, as they're irish, they're freckling or burning (or both). There'll be a lot of lobsters walking round Belfast over the next few days.

Snigger - Scottish men are the same gene pool, the shirts should stay on for sure.:haha:


----------



## Conina

We girls have learnt that white and pasty isn't a good look, I don't know why the blokes haven't realised it yet...


----------



## NorthStar

I totally accept my white pastiness, I was born this way and it would be a cold day in hell that I would submit to a spray tan, see so many women here that look like they've been "Tangoed".

But then I'm not going to walk about with no shirt on either


----------



## Macwooly

Well I'm part Scottish and part Irish and learnt at a very young age that sunbathing turns me into a lobsters so I am pale and interesting all year long :)

I can just about cope with seeing pasty white men with shirts off but the men with hairy backs that take their shirts off :sick: One of DH's friends removes his shirt in the summer and he has that much body hair it looks like he has a hair shirt still on :sick::sick::sick::sick:


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly said:


> Well I'm part Scottish and part Irish and learnt at a very young age that sunbathing turns me into a lobsters so I am pale and interesting all year long :)
> 
> I can just about cope with seeing pasty white men with shirts off but the men with hairy backs that take their shirts off :sick: One of DH's friends removes his shirt in the summer and he has that much body hair it looks like he has a hair shirt still on :sick::sick::sick::sick:

Me too Macwooly,though on the rare sunny day I do go out there for a half hour and get some vitamin D, I'm glad I stayed out the sun as I don't have too many wrinkles now:thumbup:

My OH has a hairy chest but luckily his back and cute wee arse are mercifully hair free - and he would NEVER remove his shirt in public:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

I like a hairy chest and my DH's does me fine but I'd have the waxing strips out if he had a hairy back or bum :haha:

I do love that my skin isn't sun damaged too :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, I am one of those women that spray tans her legs year round, lol. I don't own one pair of pants, so my legs are showing, even in the dead of winter, lol.

But, with my coloring, I think I can pull it off.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NS, I am one of those women that spray tans her legs year round, lol. I don't own one pair of pants, so my legs are showing, even in the dead of winter, lol.
> 
> But, with my coloring, I think I can pull it off.

LOL I'm sure you can get away with it with your skin tone, but I am paper white with pinky blue tones! Any form of fake tan looks orange on me, it's a relief to be living back in Scotland and not have people ask me all the time if I'm feeling ok cos I am naturally so pale!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

It drives DH nuts bc he has one day a week where I tell him 'duh, don't touch me...I just got sprayed!' lol


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls, 

I was at EPAU again this morning for more bloods. My HCG is still falling but only by little amounts. They have ordered the MET but i have managed to put them off until Monday when they take blood again and see if it continues to fall. The level is now 1665 and 4 more scans today they still see nothing. They are being very good with me i think because they now realise who i am and how i have helped them in the past. I spoke to there head of service on Monday of this week so they know that i am serious about not taking this drug without a proper diagnosis. My tubes are clear and there is no sign of an ectopic or cysts so they are hoping that i have a bleed so that i expel the residual tissue thats causing this. As long as i feel fine and there is no pain i should be fine. i think it is unlikely that i will have a period with levels as high as they are so i guess i will just have to wait and see.
The upside is that now that i am considered high risk due to my age, weight and the fact that this has happened to me when i get my BFP they will monitor me very carefully and scan every 2 weeks until my 12 weekd scan. 

Oh almost forgot they think that by taking pregnacare vits it may have affected the HCG. They cant explain why but since i stopped taking anything on Monday the HCG has fallen more that it has in the past week. Fingers crossed that is what it was.


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you for the update Wendy!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

So, you go back on Monday?


----------



## NorthStar

Wendy that is good that they are treating you with a lot more care, FX for you that you will have a natural solution this weekend and not need the Met on monday.

Interesting about the Pregnacare, IDK if you've looked at Dmom's POAS thread at all lately but we've managed to get BFPs on tests on different varieties of soda (or should I say in Weegie "juice" LOL) so who knows what kind of additives are in drinks and vitamin supplements.


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Thank you for the update Wendy!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> So, you go back on Monday?

Yeah am back first thing on Monday for more bloods and possibly the MET shot depending on thw levels. 

How are you hun? Any sign of AF?


----------



## dachsundmom

Actually, NS, I am very interested in Pregnacare...not to take, but in the name of science, lol

Wendy, when you are feeling up to it, if you could take a pic of the nutrition label on the back of the bottle, I would be in your debt! I would love to know what's in this stuff. I don't think we can even get it in the States. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm just waiting for the witch to show...frankly, this month I might give her a big hug! lol


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Actually, NS, I am very interested in Pregnacare...not to take, but in the name of science, lol
> 
> Wendy, when you are feeling up to it, if you could take a pic of the nutrition label on the back of the bottle, I would be in your debt! I would love to know what's in this stuff. I don't think we can even get it in the States. :hugs:

I binned it on Monday but will be at the chemist this afternoon so i will get a pic for you.


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> I'm just waiting for the witch to show...frankly, this month I might give her a big hug! lol

You and i both hun. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I gave mine a hug this month too LOL

Good to hear Wendy, hope she shows very soon

Hang in there Dmom!


----------



## NorthStar

Me too, I just wonder, if a Pregnacare tablet crushed down into some water, would get a BFP in an HPT....


----------



## dachsundmom

Spotting girls!!!! I am so excited.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Spotting girls!!!! I am so excited.

Yay at last - you'd almost be throwing down the welcome match giving the witch a hug and saying WTF have you been?:wacko:


----------



## LLbean

I hope you get full flow soon Dmom!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Spotting girls!!!! I am so excited.


:wohoo:

never thought i would use the wohoo man for AF. You must be so relieved.:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> I gave mine a hug this month too LOL
> 
> Good to hear Wendy, hope she shows very soon
> 
> Hang in there Dmom!

Am not out of the woods yet:wacko:. I need my HCG to drop dramatically by Monday morning so everything crossed.


----------



## dachsundmom

I have spent the last few days convinced I was in early menopause, so anything is a big relief!

Wendy, how much do the levels have to go down? :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

mine was at 3 yesterday...so they said finally its considered negative


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> NS, I am one of those women that spray tans her legs year round, lol. I don't own one pair of pants, so my legs are showing, even in the dead of winter, lol.
> 
> But, with my coloring, I think I can pull it off.

What do u use?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> NS, I am one of those women that spray tans her legs year round, lol. I don't own one pair of pants, so my legs are showing, even in the dead of winter, lol.
> 
> But, with my coloring, I think I can pull it off.
> 
> What do u use?Click to expand...

Mystic tan when I find the time to get there or L'oreal from Walmart in a pinch, lol. I am a spray tan fool. :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So glad you're finally seeing signs of :witch: DMom!

Good news Wendy, hope things settle by Monday :hugs:

Oh and I'm pasty white. I wear SPF 30 every day. My grandmother was a red-head with pasty white skin who ended up having skin cancer so we take this very seriously.


----------



## dachsundmom

Lol. I wear a 55 everyday and spray tan over it. The hardest part of TTC was giving up my Retin-A!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wendy, I am so happy to hear that you are being the proper care you always deserved. I will pray that your HCG drops dramatically by Monday so that you don't need that shot.

And DMom, so happy that AF finally came!!!

As for me, I've got a very positive OPK and CBFM this morning so I am a happy girl. Yay!


----------



## hockey24

So I'm curious - do we know how many BFP's we have so far for July? :happydance:


----------



## Jennjenn

hockey24 said:


> So I'm curious - do we know how many BFP's we have so far for July? :happydance:

Not enough :nope: - only 6 and I excluded those that MC...:cry:

More BD, More BD, More BD Make those DH stand tall and deliver :winkwink:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Count on me ladies, I am BDing enough for all of us lol!


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> I have spent the last few days convinced I was in early menopause, so anything is a big relief!
> 
> Wendy, how much do the levels have to go down? :hugs:

They want it to half. i doubt thats going to happen but i thinkif it goes down by at least 200 then they might leave me and let my body get rid of it on its own. x


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, so this isn't going to be CD1...apparently my body does not feel like bleeding at all today.

I really think I might cry now, lol.


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, so this isn't going to be CD1...apparently my body does not feel like bleeding at all today.
> 
> I really think I might cry now, lol.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

It will happen...

Xxxx


----------



## Jennjenn

Sorry DMom. :wacko::wacko::wacko:

Why can't our bodies do what they are supposed to???


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi Wendy, just a quick update, both LL and Bubba had :bfp: that went on to :witch:, so early miscarriages...

crystal443 is on the August testers thread now so :witch: for July.

Our stats aren't as good compared with June :-(


----------



## struth

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, so this isn't going to be CD1...apparently my body does not feel like bleeding at all today.
> 
> I really think I might cry now, lol.

When was the last time to tested Dachsundmom? Is there not a slight possibility?


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, so this isn't going to be CD1...apparently my body does not feel like bleeding at all today.
> 
> I really think I might cry now, lol.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls, 

I am having such a crappy day at work, my back is bad today due to the fact that i have had to stop my pain meds incase they mask any pain from the residual tissue/ectopic. i am so hoping that stopping the pregnacare helps my levels to go down on Monday because i cannot face many more days in this kind of pain. 

Dmom - What a pain in the ar$e, you must be well fed up now. Any sign of full flow today or are you still spotting?

Junebug - thanks for the update hun. I will amend the front page as soon as i get home. looks like our stats are well below last month. Fingers crossed its just a blip and August does better.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, maybe you should take a little something for your back; there's no use in suffering.:hugs:

My spotting stopped; technically, I only saw the spotting from checking my CP, nothing ever actually made it out...wishful thinking.

If no flow by Monday, will have to decide if I am waiting for letting the doctor give me Provera to bring it on.


----------



## Wendyk07

Dmom - Sorry if you have answered this elsewhere but have you tested again incase you implanted late? If so i hope you have the provera by Monday so that you can move on. This limbo carry on is awful.

i asked about provera as well. My thinking behind it was that if the tissue wasnt in the tubes then a period would flush my system but they said that they wouldnt go down that road and would rather give me the methotrexine. It just seems like such a heavy drug to give without tring all other avenues.


----------



## Wendyk07

Dmom - i have taken co-codamol which should take the edge off the pain. Even if i have my morphine patch on i would still be in pain. its just a bad pain day. I will have to get used to these if i do get PG as most of my meds are a complete no go when pregnant and the morphine is untested and there is no documentation anywhere so i wouldnt take the chance.

I am considering going home though if it doesnt get any better. Would much rather be at home resting than here at a desk.

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, IDK if provera would flush out anything in your tube? I will have to research that one.


----------



## Bubba3

:hugs::hugs:Dach
:hugs::hugs:Wendy


----------



## Wendyk07

Dmom - They dont know if there is anything in the tube. They can see nothing. So whatever it is is so minute it could be anywhere. They are saying the tubes because its the worse case senario. Thats really why i am trying everything i can here. If i knew for a fact it was in the tubes then i wouldnt think twice about having the MET shot but as long as there is a chance that the tissue is somewhere else i want them to explore all other avenues using the MET as a last resort.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> Dmom - They dont know if there is anything in the tube. They can see nothing. So whatever it is is so minute it could be anywhere. They are saying the tubes because its the worse case senario. Thats really why i am trying everything i can here. If i knew for a fact it was in the tubes then i wouldnt think twice about having the MET shot but as long as there is a chance that the tissue is somewhere else i want them to explore all other avenues using the MET as a last resort.

Wendy, I am sorry...I thought the definitive answer was that it was tubal. Now it all makes more sense. :hugs:

To answer you question, I just posted a BFN and a positive OPK on the POAS thread. IDK where I am in this cycle anymore.:cry:


----------



## Wendyk07

OMG! Dmom(((((hugs)))) So now you are ovulating? better get some :sex: in just in case. What a cycle? poor you.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> OMG! Dmom(((((hugs)))) So now you are ovulating? better get some :sex: in just in case. What a cycle? poor you.

I just don't know! :wacko:


----------



## Wendyk07

OMG! Dmom(((((hugs)))) So now you are ovulating? better get some :sex: in just in case. What a cycle? poor you.


----------



## shmoo75

Wendy - So glad your levels are coming down and my fingers are firmly crossed that they come down by more than 200 by Monday so no MET for you.

DMom - OMG!!!! What an awful cycle you are having! Def keep on :sex:ing just incase you are due to have a super long cycle. As I have these(40+ day cycles)I know how much they suck!

LL - Glad your levels are now so low they are considered - and you can get on with the tests and IVF fx for a lovely sticky bean for you really soon.


----------



## dachsundmom

But I already ovulated for this cycle, lol.


----------



## shmoo75

Then why the +opk? could that be picking up hcg before the hpt? sounds crazy i know but with everything else that has been going on around here for July I wouldn't be surprised at anything anymore!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

shmoo75 said:


> Then why the +opk? could that be picking up hcg before the hpt? sounds crazy i know but with everything else that has been going on around here for July I wouldn't be surprised at anything anymore!!!!

In theory, the OPK should be the last thing to pick up HCG bc they are supposedly not as sensitive. I think my body is just on summer break!

BTW, when you start your CBFM, would you put a pic of the sticks on the POAS thread? I'd love to see them if you don't mind?:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh no DMom! Weirdness... :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> But I already ovulated for this cycle, lol.

I am sure i read a thread somewhere about the possibility of OV twice in a single cycle. :shrug:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom :hugs: But grab DH for some :sex: in case


----------



## Mbababy

dachsundmom said:


> But I already ovulated for this cycle, lol.

Do you know that for sure?? Just because you got a + OPK doesn't mean you definately ovulated. You may not have ovulated before, and your body is trying to ovulate again now (and this time you may actually BE ovulating!).

Better get down to :sex: just in case!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

According to my FF chart and my monitor, I ovulated, lol. But I have no earthly idea at this point.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> According to my FF chart and my monitor, I ovulated, lol. But I have no earthly idea at this point.

I reckon your body's trying to throw you off the scent at the mo, best get burger making with that turkey mince to take your mind off it all :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

Dmom...DTD just in case!!! You may be ovulating twice (it happens with fraternal twins you know LOL)


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Dmom...DTD just in case!!! You may be ovulating twice (it happens with fraternal twins you know LOL)

Yep, gonna have to do it, lol.


----------



## LLbean

Get busy
I love this one...have posted it before...ok Dmom...it's business time!
https://youtu.be/AqZcYPEszN8


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> Then why the +opk? could that be picking up hcg before the hpt? sounds crazy i know but with everything else that has been going on around here for July I wouldn't be surprised at anything anymore!!!!
> 
> In theory, the OPK should be the last thing to pick up HCG bc they are supposedly not as sensitive. I think my body is just on summer break!
> 
> BTW, when you start your CBFM, would you put a pic of the sticks on the POAS thread? I'd love to see them if you don't mind?:hugs:Click to expand...

Would you like me to post some pics of those now? I have TONS of OPKs I have done this cycle, TONS I tell you! :haha: You can pick from IC, CBFM, or FR OPK, what's your pleasure? LOL :blush:


----------



## shmoo75

Dmom - I got a ++++OPK the night before I got a +HPT with DD. I would def :sex: just incase. And of course I will post pics of poas with CBFM starting tomorrow as that will be the 1st day of poas for me


----------



## Mon_n_john

And by the way DMom, I ovulate twice all the time. Fraternal twins run in my family: My mom is a fraternal twin, she had fraternal twins, etc. Most of the women in my family ovulate twice often. So get to BDing woman!


----------



## Conina

This might be a stupid question, but isn't it right that twins only run in the female side of the family?? They run in DH's family, and people keep telling me that we're bound to have twins, but it has to be MY ovaries that release two eggs, so it must only count if the twins are on my side?

PLEASE tell me I'm right!! :haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Conina said:


> This might be a stupid question, but isn't it right that twins only run in the female side of the family?? They run in DH's family, and people keep telling me that we're bound to have twins, but it has to be MY ovaries that release two eggs, so it must only count if the twins are on my side?
> 
> PLEASE tell me I'm right!! :haha::haha:

You are absolutely right...fraternal twins come via mother...sperm has nothing to do with that


----------



## Jennjenn

Dmom - I read in the BBT literature that a woman can have a LH surge and not release an egg...that is why BBT is important - it's the only method that confirms ovulation.

Hope you get things straightened out and have fun doing it!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Exactly, he's already got millions of swimmers, it's you that would need to ovulate twice in order to have fraternal twins.

I know it's a risk for me so when we upgraded my car a couple of months ago I got a car that could accomodate 6 passengers, just in case.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jennjenn said:


> Dmom - I read in the BBT literature that a woman can have a LH surge and not release an egg...that is why BBT is important - it's the only method that confirms ovulation.
> 
> Hope you get things straightened out and have fun doing it!!!:winkwink:


I do temp; my chart is in my siggy! :hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

dachsundmom said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> Dmom - I read in the BBT literature that a woman can have a LH surge and not release an egg...that is why BBT is important - it's the only method that confirms ovulation.
> 
> Hope you get things straightened out and have fun doing it!!!:winkwink:
> 
> 
> I do temp; my chart is in my siggy! :hugs:Click to expand...

So what made you take on OPK test this morning? I only use the CD digital b/c I can't read the other sticks very well.


----------



## dachsundmom

Bc the pee was in the cup and I have extras, lol.


----------



## Jennjenn

LOL - you are too funny! Did you test a second time to make sure the OPK wasn't faulty?

I'll be interested to see your temp tomorrow...


----------



## Mon_n_john

I personally like to test with OPKs until they turn negative.

Now here's a question: 

My OPK was positive yesterday with a line that was darker than the control. It was an IC, my last one actually. My CBFM also showed my first peak day yesterday. Since I am an obsessive POAS addict I went out and bought FR OPKs. I tested in the afternoon and they were close to positive, but not quite. So I figured my LH surge had come and gone, no problem.

This morning I used FR OPKs again and the test line is MUCH darker than my control line and it was a pretty instant result too, like within 30 seconds. My CBFM didn't really let me test today, it just showed another peak day.

So my question is, which day is my real LH surge? Yesterday or today's? I'm just trying to figure out when I will ovulate, if I haven't already. Thanks for any and all help ladies!


----------



## Jennjenn

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> I am having such a crappy day at work, my back is bad today due to the fact that i have had to stop my pain meds incase they mask any pain from the residual tissue/ectopic. i am so hoping that stopping the pregnacare helps my levels to go down on Monday because i cannot face many more days in this kind of pain.
> 
> Dmom - What a pain in the ar$e, you must be well fed up now. Any sign of full flow today or are you still spotting?
> 
> Junebug - thanks for the update hun. I will amend the front page as soon as i get home. looks like our stats are well below last month. Fingers crossed its just a blip and August does better.

Wendy - a couple more I noticed on the August thread - Eve36 and Geminus...I'm an accountant so I'm real anal about numbers and statistics! regardless the July % seem way lower than June! :cry:


----------



## Jennjenn

Mon_n_john said:


> I personally like to test with OPKs until they turn negative.
> 
> Now here's a question:
> 
> My OPK was positive yesterday with a line that was darker than the control. It was an IC, my last one actually. My CBFM also showed my first peak day yesterday. Since I am an obsessive POAS addict I went out and bought FR OPKs. I tested in the afternoon and they were close to positive, but not quite. So I figured my LH surge had come and gone, no problem.
> 
> This morning I used FR OPKs again and the test line is MUCH darker than my control line and it was a pretty instant result too, like within 30 seconds. My CBFM didn't really let me test today, it just showed another peak day.
> 
> So my question is, which day is my real LH surge? Yesterday or today's? I'm just trying to figure out when I will ovulate, if I haven't already. Thanks for any and all help ladies!

Good question - I looked back through my chart and I had + OPK from CBD on cd12 & 13 and OV on cd14 (confirmed by BBT). So it can go either way. If you are not BBT - the best bet is to BD today and tomorrow!


----------



## Jennjenn

MnJ - I just peaked at your chart...are you on horny goat weed??? Either way I think you got things covered with the LH surge! :winkwink:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Jennjenn said:


> MnJ - I just peaked at your chart...are you on horny goat weed??? Either way I think you got things covered with the LH surge! :winkwink:

HAHA, nope, no horny goat weed, just a very horny husband! Awesome, I'll keep BDing just in case. :thumbup:


----------



## Mon_n_john

By the way, thanks for checking out my chart and giving me your opinion Jenn! :flower:


----------



## googly

Jennjenn said:


> MnJ - I just peaked at your chart...are you on horny goat weed??? Either way I think you got things covered with the LH surge! :winkwink:

Holy CRAP, yes, good work MnJ :happydance:

My OH has been sick the last week or so, it was all I could do persuade him go twice this ov/LH surge... :dohh:


----------



## Mon_n_john

googly said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> MnJ - I just peaked at your chart...are you on horny goat weed??? Either way I think you got things covered with the LH surge! :winkwink:
> 
> Holy CRAP, yes, good work MnJ :happydance:
> 
> My OH has been sick the last week or so, it was all I could do persuade him go twice this ov/LH surge... :dohh:Click to expand...

Haha, thanks Googly! He's usually up for it anytime, even when tired. I seriously wish I had his energy! At least BDing is fun for us so even though I'm sore, I definately enjoy myself. :haha:

Wait till he gets home from work in an hour 1/2, I gonna pounce on him like a hungry cougar LOL! :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Conina said:


> This might be a stupid question, but isn't it right that twins only run in the female side of the family?? They run in DH's family, and people keep telling me that we're bound to have twins, but it has to be MY ovaries that release two eggs, so it must only count if the twins are on my side?
> 
> PLEASE tell me I'm right!! :haha::haha:

Nope this is not the case. It's in the genes and sperm contain genes too :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> This might be a stupid question, but isn't it right that twins only run in the female side of the family?? They run in DH's family, and people keep telling me that we're bound to have twins, but it has to be MY ovaries that release two eggs, so it must only count if the twins are on my side?
> 
> PLEASE tell me I'm right!! :haha::haha:
> 
> Nope this is not the case. It's in the genes and sperm contain genes too :hugs:Click to expand...

but how can it be for fraternals? Only the mom's side can dictate how many eggs can be released in one month... I can see it being passed on via father to the baby girl... that I get because his sperm also creates that girl (or boy)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yeah, what she said, I'm confused...


----------



## LLbean

I mean I can understands that some times it is un-related genetically speaking...we just have a fluke month when we release more than one egg...but how can the sperm determine a fraternal???


----------



## googly

Mon_n_john said:


> Haha, thanks Googly! He's usually up for it anytime, even when tired. I seriously wish I had his energy! At least BDing is fun for us so even though I'm sore, I definately enjoy myself. :haha:
> 
> Wait till he gets home from work in an hour 1/2, I gonna pounce on him like a hungry cougar LOL! :haha:

I just managed to squeeze in a bit of morning action as backup.... Even though I think I might have ov'd 2 days ago. You never know! :happydance:

I wish my OH had that level of energy though... man... that's seriously impressive! :thumbup:


----------



## Mon_n_john

googly said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Haha, thanks Googly! He's usually up for it anytime, even when tired. I seriously wish I had his energy! At least BDing is fun for us so even though I'm sore, I definately enjoy myself. :haha:
> 
> Wait till he gets home from work in an hour 1/2, I gonna pounce on him like a hungry cougar LOL! :haha:
> 
> I just managed to squeeze in a bit of morning action as backup.... Even though I think I might have ov'd 2 days ago. You never know! :happydance:
> 
> I wish my OH had that level of energy though... man... that's seriously impressive! :thumbup:Click to expand...

LOL, good girl, way to go! :thumbup:

As for me, we DTD when he got home and there is always tonight ... :blush:


----------



## Jennjenn

Omg I don't know how you do it?


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL, I don't know what to tell you, DH is such a hottie, I find him irresistable!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Genes from both a woman's father AND mother are in her ovaries. Same principle as why men have nipples: they don't breastfeed, but they need to have them so that they are maintained throughout the human race... We get half our genes from mom (through the egg) and half our genes from dad (through the sperm). The only form of genetics that is solely inherited through maternal lines is mitochondrial genetics, since the sperm does not contain mitochondria. And fraternal twinning is inherited through more of an autosomal dominant (with decreased penetrance) manner, not a mitochondrial manner.

I should clarify further sorry Conina, your original statement was accurate! I didn't read it right the first time. If it's on your DH's side of the family, then YOU are not at increased likelihood of having fraternal twins (over general population risk for age) but if you have a daughter she might inherit that trait from her father. So it would be genetic for her through her father's side.

My dad is a twin, so my odds are increased.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wow, how interesting! I guess I never thought of it that way. Thanks doc!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Pffff sex drives... Mine is stronger than DH's :haha: I might have to sneak in some Horny Goat stuff like LL :rofl:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Or in his coffee like Desperado! :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Seriously, where can I buy that in Canada? I'm worried about importing it! Will have to do some research...


----------



## googly

I must get some of this Horny Goat Weed stuff... So it really works you reckon?!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

From what we've been hearing, yes!


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> Genes from both a woman's father AND mother are in her ovaries. Same principle as why men have nipples: they don't breastfeed, but they need to have them so that they are maintained throughout the human race... We get half our genes from mom (through the egg) and half our genes from dad (through the sperm). The only form of genetics that is solely inherited through maternal lines is mitochondrial genetics, since the sperm does not contain mitochondria. And fraternal twinning is inherited through more of an autosomal dominant (with decreased penetrance) manner, not a mitochondrial manner.
> 
> I should clarify further sorry Conina, your original statement was accurate! I didn't read it right the first time. If it's on your DH's side of the family, then YOU are not at increased likelihood of having fraternal twins (over general population risk for age) but if you have a daughter she might inherit that trait from her father. So it would be genetic for her through her father's side.
> 
> My dad is a twin, so my odds are increased.

ah ok, that I get (and I was trying to say in a comment above) now it makes sense and we agree ;-)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup I got what you were trying to say! I was trying to word it so that it made sense that it can be inherited through the father's side too, I hope I didn't ramble too much :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Lol you were fine, bottom line it applies to the pregnant woman and her background (maternal and paternal) but not affected by the husbands sperm... That will only apply to the possibilities of their daughter's offspring should they have daughters.

Example/ my personal case: my dad has twin Girl cousins (via his mother's sister) and my grandpa on my mother's side also had twin sisters, therefore that increases my chances of twins... But if I had no family history of twins and my husband did it would not affect my pregnancy, only potentially that of a daughter we may have.


----------



## Macwooly

Junebug - try this site for Horny Goats Weed: https://www.viagra.ac/buy-viagra/horny_goat_weed.html


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

CD1.....:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Chantal, I can get the Horny Goat's Weed at the grocery store here.

IDK if they have it, but I have been buying a lot of my supplements from lef.org for the last 10 years.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> CD1.....:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay, thank **** for that DMom! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

How are you today Butterfly?


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> How are you today Butterfly?

:cry:

xx


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> CD1.....:happydance::happydance::happydance:



https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/fiesta.gif

WTG Dmom. I am so pleased for you. 

AFM - I am spotting. :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hug: Butterfly...


----------



## Wendyk07

Results for July so far: (Calculated using 43 results and 57 testers)

BFP's - 21%
Witch - 79%

(Calculated using full table including those with no results)
BFP'S - 16%
Witch - 60%
unknown - 24%


----------



## LLbean

Congrats for the witch (sounds wrong to say it but...) to Wendy and Dmom!

OH and I got our Horny Goat stuff at GNC


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yay for af dmom! And happy to hear you are spotting Wendy!

As for me my temp went up today so I think I ovulated yesterday. I did get another very positive opk, that's 3 days in a row! How long should an lh surge last?


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly :hugs2:


----------



## LLbean

why sad Butterfly? Sending you HUGS!


----------



## LLbean

ok...now I'm sad too...and for no good reason!

Hormones? really? WTH?


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> ok...now I'm sad too...and for no good reason!
> 
> Hormones? really? WTH?

Aw no, that's not good! :hugs: :hugs: back at ya!


----------



## LLbean

well I seem to be better now...but that was VERY odd!


----------



## Indigo77

Wendy and DMom...:thumbup:

Butterfly....:hug:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Don't worry... be happy... don't worry be happy now oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo don't worry, be happy! 

LOL, don't make me sing to you two to cheer you up!


----------



## LLbean

Mon, that is one of my favorite songs ever LOL


----------



## shmoo75

Butterfly - :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly - I hope the :cry: have passed but just in case :hugs::kiss:


----------



## hugs3409

when do you start cd1 after a d&c?


----------



## Jennjenn

hugs3409 said:


> when do you start cd1 after a d&c?

I would think the day of the D&C is cd1 since bleeding has started and there is no lining in the uterus...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup I agree with Jenn!


----------



## Jennjenn

And As it isn't a normal cycle, you may bleed longer and just have a generally longer cycle.


----------



## 37Hopeful

I'm going to have to move to the Augest testers. 
I tested today CD 29 NEGATIVE. 
No AF yet. All the symptoms are here.......or are they pregancy symptoms!!!!!!!!!
You must go to August to find out!!!!!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Well come on over, the water is fine in the August testers thread. We already have 1 BFP, maybe you'll be the next one!!!


----------



## hugs3409

I think it went pretty well though. I have been feeling wonderful today, and I am just spotting now. I guess you really can't believe all that you read online lol, or think it will happen to you at least. I don't even feel like I had surgery this morning lol. slight slight cramping, little back ache and a headache, barely spotting now. hugss allll, good luck in August, I will be watching though won't quite be there that soon :) thanks for the replies


----------



## Mon_n_john

hugs3409 said:


> I think it went pretty well though. I have been feeling wonderful today, and I am just spotting now. I guess you really can't believe all that you read online lol, or think it will happen to you at least. I don't even feel like I had surgery this morning lol. slight slight cramping, little back ache and a headache, barely spotting now. hugss allll, good luck in August, I will be watching though won't quite be there that soon :) thanks for the replies

I am so glad you are doing well. :hugs:


----------

